#ubuntu+1 2007-07-23
<DanaG> Aaargh, I had to login and magic-sysrq-kill Xorg about 7 times before gnome-panel would work.
<jussi01> MikeRotch: you need to check the command used to launch it. it needs to be run as root
<MikeRotch> jussi01
<MikeRotch> i do not know how to do that check
<jussi01> MikeRotch: as i said, go find the menu editor. find the thing for add/remove, the command is listed there
<MikeRotch> oh sorry let me check pleae 1 second
<MikeRotch> the command is /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<jussi01> try changing it to "gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install"
<jussi01> see if that works
<jussi01> with out the "" of course
<MikeRotch> cool yes it works
<MikeRotch> i did get some errors in terminal
<MikeRotch> but i can see all the op[tions now thanks
<jussi01> great :)
<jussi01> MikeRotch: what errors did you get?
<MikeRotch> oh it's alot
<MikeRotch> can i IM you?
<MikeRotch> it's long
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeRotch> oh ok cool 1 sec
<MikeRotch> jussi01 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30830/
<MikeRotch> that was directly after running  gksu gnome-app-install
<jussi01> MikeRotch: I havent seen thse errors before, sorry
<MikeRotch> haha yea me neither thanks anyay though for the first help
<jussi01> I have to go, nitwe
<MikeRotch> laters
<mikedep333> Hey, I have a laptop with a mobility radeon x1400, which is only supported by the ati binary driver fglrx at the moment
<mikedep333> I booted from the tribe 3 cd and only get a command line
<mikedep333> sudo apt-get install fglrx did not work
<mikedep333> is the driver not in the repo yet or something?
<mikedep333> nm, it is xorg-driver-fglrx
<DanaG> Hmm, why does "dhclient eth0" try to get an IP even when the cable is unplugged?
<zak> Hey!
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm using the iwl3945 driver instead of iwp3945, but I haven't noticed any great difference in the behavior, as far as a user is concerned.
<DanaG> Is the lack of a binary daemon the only major difference?
<RAOF> And it uses the new softmac layer
<DanaG> Aah.  Is there somewhere I can find a nice explanation of the difference between that and the old system?
<RAOF> Probably.  Maybe kerneltrap?
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, sorry.  It's that the new driver uses the kernel infrastructure rather than rolling its own wireless stack.
<keram> hey
<keram> how do you mount a swap partition?
<keram> my swap partition is /dev/sda5 but i dont know how to mount it
<Hobbsee> sudo swapon /dev/sda5?
<keram> ah
<keram> should that show up when i do df -h?
<Hobbsee> that should show up when you do "free"
<keram> ah
<keram> thanks :] 
<Dekkard> i have 42 gig of freespace on my drive..but the upgrade tool says i need 92 meg of freespace on /boot.. /boot only has 111 meg used.. whats up?
<Hobbsee> want to paste the output of "df -h -T" ?
<Dekkard> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Dekkard> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ext3     72G   27G   43G  39% /
<Dekkard> varrun       tmpfs    237M  228K  236M   1% /var/run
<Dekkard> varlock      tmpfs    237M     0  237M   0% /var/lock
<Dekkard> procbususb   usbfs    237M  100K  236M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<Dekkard> udev         tmpfs    237M  100K  236M   1% /dev
<Dekkard> devshm       tmpfs    237M     0  237M   0% /dev/shm
<Dekkard> /dev/hdb1     ext3    228M  104M  112M  49% /boot
<Dekkard> sorry about that
<Hobbsee> how weir...
<Hobbsee> i dont know, tbh.
<Dekkard> ok
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> my gutsy keeps locking up
<jmg> mouse still moves, x keeps updating, cant click or update, something going on on hdd
<jmg> cant shell in
<jmg> guys my gutsy just died 10 minutes into the session. does it have anything to do with the fact im running xubuntu?
<jmg> my rsync session is still running but the desktop is totally unresponsive
<jmg> any ideas?
<RAOF> jmg: Possibly,  People seem to be reporting xfce problems
<Amaranth> RAOF: already dealt with in another channel :)
<Peaker> In one of the last gutsy upgrades, my wireless (zd1211) started becoming unstable.. I get disconnected/reconnected every few minutes
<Peaker> module-assistant fails to compile modules because of a missing linux/config.h
<humbolto> gusty installer (alternate cd) does not detect my cdrom drive
<humbolto> While I can easily mount it via console (/dev/scd0)
<humbolto> it is a firewire cdr
<humbolto> I thing feisty had the same problem.
<humbolto> how can I circumvent this
<humbolto> I can perform all installation steps until "install base system"
<humbolto> then it tells me "bootstrap could not determine release name"
<humbolto> so how can I correctly performe the cdrom detection and mounting by hand, so I can continue my installation?
<humbolto> Anybody ther?
<Daviey> recent upgrade broken evolution?
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> i am running kubuntu gutsy, I have noticed that since i upgraded from feisty, kopete is no longer saving my conversation history
<jussi01> jriachi: me too...
<jriachi> is it a known bug / unfeature?
<jussi01> no idea
<wsjunior> jriachi: i did a clean install of kubuntu gutsy tribe 3 and kopete history plugins is working here
<jriachi> wsjunior: enabled it or something in the config dialog?
<wsjunior> settings->configure plugins and check history ;)
<jriachi> i dont have configure pluggins :S
<wsjunior> click in settings on the main kopete window
<wsjunior> not it message window
<jriachi> mm.. i see it now :)
<wsjunior> :)
<jriachi> now working
<jriachi> then it is a usability problem... ; not wanting history in new chats is different from not wanting chat at all
<luca__> hi everyone
<luca__> can someone help me understand if some features are already working in gutsy please? :=
<luca__> :)
<tatters> hmm has ubuntu dropped support for wireless rt2500 drivers or are they not yet incorperated??
<coNP> lots of features are already working
<Daviey> luca__: yes, some work, others not
<luca__> well suspension and knetwrokmanager are the ones I am most interested
<luca__> and of course stability of older features :P
<Daviey> luca__: You really don't want to use it on a machine you depend upon
<luca__> is it that unstable?
<luca__> I am trying it on a virtual machine right now
<Daviey> plus upto 100mb a day updates
<tatters> yup I had 3 big updates today already
<Daviey> tatters: nautilus?
<Daviey> Does it seems somewhat unstable now?
<tatters> doont think I read that one
<Raystlin_FM> luca__: knetworkmanager is working for me in gutsy... but that changes from day-to-day with updates...
<tatters> Stable enough IMHO for me, I am a noob to linux 6 weeks, but used computers for 25 yrs and not much prob yet  apart from my wireless card has not been detected as it qas with fiesty
<tatters> but the I aint got a clue whats happening under the hood, its probably destroying itself as I speak
<jriachi> [21:38]  <tatters> but the I aint got a clue whats happening under the hood, its probably destroying itself as I speak  <-----   I think you should file a bug about that 'self-destruction procedures iniciated' pop-ups
<jenda> QUIZ! Ubuntu quiz in #ubuntu-trivia at 21:00 UTC! Be there or be square. Today's prize: 5 Ubuntu case badges.
<hwilde> is there a way to do fractional crontab entries,  like run every 30s ?
<j4ne> hi
<Shaftoooo> Possible to get DVD support inside gutsy?
<j4ne> apt-cache search libdvdread3
<Shaftoooo> I have that, What media player will it work with? Totem doesnt liek it
<Karark|away> nautilus crashes everytime i try to navigate to another folder, any ideas?
<coNP> Karark|away: I can confirm, but no ideas :(
<coNP> it seems to be known, actually
<Karark|away> hmm
<Karark|away> i had just altered my partitions and thought maybe i had borked it
<Karark|away> not sure if i'm happy to have no done this or not :)
<Karark|away> not*
<Karark|away> on the topic of partitions, i moved my swap to another disk and now it isn't mounting auto... does the follow look correct?
<Karark|away> /dev/hda1            swap    sw              0       0
<coNP> /dev/hda1 none swap sw 0 0
<IntuitiveNipple> Karark|away: UUID=e5eb4b0d-f98b-4ab6-b1a8-0e2bd9ecc4dd none swap sw 0 0
<coNP> so a "none" is missing
<IntuitiveNipple> you've a "none" missing
<Karark|away> ah, great thanks
* coNP was quicker :S
<IntuitiveNipple> or a nun
<IntuitiveNipple> only cos I don't yet have my glow-in-the-dark keyboard lettering :p
<Karark|away> that's not a bad idea, IntuitiveNipple
<Karark|away> a glow in the dark pen might work well
<IntuitiveNipple> I just found some tonight... I've been wanting some for ages, because i work in low-light alot
<IntuitiveNipple> http://www.hebrewworld.com/glowing-keyboards.html
<SeveredCross> Anyone here know about iwl3495?
<Karark|away> that is neat
<IntuitiveNipple> I've ordered three, guessing they'll wear out :)
<coNP> Karark|away: is it the same as bug 127826 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127826 in nautilus "nautilus error opening directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127826
<Karark|away> same as what i've seen at top of gutsy forum, will check bug
<Karark|away> yea, that is the same
<Karark|away> you can right click a folder and open in a new window, though
<Karark|away> easy work around for the moment
<rjek> Evening.
<SeveredCross> Is there a reported bug where X sessions don't get locked when you lose the screen?
<rjek> How does the GNOME shutdown  dialogue know if you can suspend/hibernate your laptop?
<SeveredCross> Because I've looked through all of my preferences and I can't find any option about locking sessions (using GNOME here).
<SeveredCross> I think it checks acpi rjek.
<rjek> Oddly, the first time in any session that I open the window, they're not included.  However, futher attempts at opening the window shows them.  However, it still doesn't work.
<rjek> SeveredCross: Any idea where to look at the logic that decides if it can or can't?
<rjek> I'd like some reasoning, or to fix any bug that might be there.
<cblack0> I am trying to set up apt so that it installs certain packages from gutsy but the rest it leaves alone. I am using apt pinning in /etc/apt/preferences for this. I am having issues, it seems to want to update like 20 other packages to gutsy releases
<rjek> ACPI_SLEEP and ACPI_HIBERNATE are set to true in /etc/default/acpi-support
<rjek> cblack0: Are you sure that the packages you want to install from gutsy don't depend on those 20 other packages?
<cblack0> I am on feisty now but want just certain packages to be from gutsy. I have read a few apt pinning guides but it doesn't seem to be doing things right
<cblack0> rjek, well, the package I want from gutsy is ant, and apt wants to update OpenOffice, so I don't think so :)
<rjek> Well, OpenOffice might depend on ant - I do recall them using Java in its build system.
<cblack0> and python, which has nothing to do w/ ant
<rjek> Some support scripts might depend on the newer python.
<rjek> Everything so far sounds feasible.
<cblack0> rdesktop?
<cblack0> adept?
<cblack0> having all these depend on ant seems crazy
<rjek> It's amazing how quickly dependancy trees spread.
<cblack0> yeah...
<rjek> They don't have to depend on ant, something ant depends on might depend on them.
<rjek> It's worth actually *checking* though, rather than assuming it's wrong.
<cblack0> question is, will gutsy adept+python+openoffice+update-manager-core screw up a feisty install?
<rjek> If it did, I'd imagine there was a bug in their dependancies.
<cblack0> ok, another question :)  : adept and update-manager don't hard-code repo/version prefs, they would just use the existing apt prefer3ences and repos, right?
<Karark|away> anyone noticing tool tip on xchat coming up randomly?
<rjek> cblack0: I'm not a KDE person, but I'd assume so.
<cblack0> we shall see :)
<cblack0> luckily I have an autoinstall cd for our workstations so this shouldn't be too disasterous
<kazukisan> anyone having problems with random freezes?
<rjek> Only in winter.
<kazukisan> har har :P
<rjek> If you're having random freezes, first thing I'd check is your memory and system temp.
<kazukisan> had linux on here before, and feisty, its only doing it with gutsy
<rjek> Next thing to check if you're absolutely sure it's not your hardware is to try an older kernel.
<kazukisan> k
<cblack0> man, after all that it didn't even update ant, gah
<rjek> I'm at a complete loss with my problem, too.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm using iwl3945.
<DanaG> I've found that you have to use mac80211 8.0.2 and iwlwifi 0.0.42  -- the iwlwifi 0.1.something panics the kernel.
<kazukisan> wow k3b gotten a little shineyer
* pwnguin loves k3b
<pwnguin> gnomebaker's gotten better, but it's still not quite up to k3b
<kazukisan> pwnguin, to burn dvds do i need to install libdvdread3?
<pwnguin> hmm
* rjek pats growisofs. :)
<pwnguin> kazukisan: i donno. i do believe i have it installed however
<kazukisan> hmm its already installed
<humbolto> I am trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy but get stuck at libc6. How can I force the installation of this package? dpkg --force-all does not help.
<pwnguin> what error do you get at libc6?
<humbolto> where is the pastebin again?
<kazukisan> okay i have a .bin im trying to burn to a dvd, i put a dvd-r into the drive and load up k3b and open the .bin and click burn, but it says please insert an empty or appendable cd-r(w) medium ....
<kazukisan> hmm nm
<kazukisan> i figured it out
<humbolto> pwnguin: A non-dpkg owned copy of the C library was found in /lib/tls.
<humbolto> pwnguin: this is reffering to the old libc6 file(s)
<humbolto> removing it disables sh of course.
<humbolto> now I installed libc6-i686 first, with the result that everything segfaults now!
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-24
<humbolto> pwnguin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30990/
<humbolto> how would I perform this update?
<pwnguin> that is very odd
* pwnguin wonders how libc came to be outside of dpkg
<pwnguin> humbolto: i think the best way to upgrade to development is to burn a CD
<pwnguin> the tribe CDs should at least be in a consistant enough state to upgrade
<humbolto> pwnguin: somehow because the package is removed but the file can't, since if it would be removed, nothing would work anymore!
<pwnguin> i think theres a --replace or something
<pwnguin> if your system is compeltely unusable now, it might be simplest to just install from scratch from the CD
<humbolto> pwnguin: can't use the cd because I would need the alternate cd (LVM) and this one is not in a consistant enough state to install my system (detect my cdrom).
<pwnguin> hmm
<humbolto> pwnguin: I have cloned my feisty for the reason mentioned above.
<pwnguin> heres what you do
<pwnguin> grab tribe one
<pwnguin> and let update-manager find it
<pwnguin> rather than update from the web, update from the cd
<humbolto> And now I am trying to upgrade in chroot and if something goes wrong I re-rsync with the original feisty and try again!
<humbolto> I see what you mean.
<humbolto> And you think that really works? How would update-manager find it?
<pwnguin> dbus
<pwnguin> it works in ubuntu, donno about kubnutu
<humbolto> Is that the dialog that pops up when I insert it into a running system?
<pwnguin> i think so?
<humbolto> where it says something about a package repository found?
<pwnguin> i almost never upgrade that way ;)
<pwnguin> sounds right
<humbolto> I am pretty sure I will end up with the same shit.
<humbolto> What might help is, if I could force dpkg to ignore the file already being there.
<humbolto> but force-all does not do the trick!
<pwnguin> libc sounds like a tricky library to install
<humbolto> does the gui installer support LVM nowadays?
<humbolto> at least using an existing setup?
<pwnguin> afaik, it uses gparted
<humbolto> which does not support lvm
<pwnguin> but that's for editing partitions
<pwnguin> have you tried updating from cd yet?
<humbolto> there was a blueprint about lvm support in feisty once, but I think if finally did not get implemented.
<humbolto> not yet ... rsyncing still
<pwnguin> hmm. my laptop just beeped at me when i closed the lid
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> It does that.  There was a message in the changelogs a few weeks ago that the beep was turned on for testing.  I assume that it will be gone for live.
<pwnguin> well, since i cant get the lcd panel back on
<pwnguin> what's it mean?
<Pici> Um, that you closed the lid.
<pwnguin> that's it?
<pwnguin> i could have checked acpid already reports that =/
<pwnguin> i figured it was some suspend thing
<Pici> pwnguin: I think thats it...
<Pici> trtrstno1
<pwnguin> nice
<Pici> iepwajfpiewa
<Pici> that wasnt good
* Pici goes to upgrade that bug priority a bit
<pwnguin> pica@desktop:~$
<pwnguin> ah "emit a sound when the lid changes state, which i need for debugging"
<Pici> Yep, thats it.
<humbolto> pwnguin: on cd insert a dialog came up which added the cd to sources.list. but update-manager does not seem to pickup anything.
<pwnguin> humbolto: you might still need to enable the development version stuff
<humbolto> pwnguin: how?
<pwnguin> humbolto: i forget exactly but i think it's like update-manager -c -d
<rjek> Right, the root cause appears to be that echo "mem" > /sys/power/state does nothing other than not return to the prompt.
* rjek wonders what the problem is.
<pwnguin> /sys/power/state has been broken for me lately
<pwnguin> at least, in feisty
<humbolto> Something is terribly wrong with all those newer 2.6 kernels! They get slower and slower. And just nobody realizes it because hardware gets faster and faster. But go ahead and try to install gutsy on a 800mhz crusoe with 240mb ram. You will be surprised how slow that is!
<rjek> Computer software gets twice as slow every 18 months.
<humbolto> I had better performance with debian sarge and breezy than I have now with gutsy. And that is already true for the installers!
<humbolto> I am asking myself, if my previous installations have been as slow as feisty is right now on my old vaio picturebook, how could I ever have worked on it?
<rjek> I often wonder such.
<humbolto> This is especially true for KDE in kubuntu! I used to work on that hardware under KDE. Now I can not even use it anymore! I used to watch movies, ... No way now.
<mrsno__> humbolto did you try a self compiled kernel ? to see if thats it
<humbolto> I think some of that performance loss might be based on the ide devices now being handled by sata somehow and that kind of layer stacking bullshit.
<rjek> Neither KDE nor GNOME have got the right idea.  KDE adds useless features constantly bloating itself, and GNOME removes all the useful ones.
<humbolto> mrsno__: what would that change?
<rjek> IDE devices are now handled through libata, not sata.  If anything, it's faster than it used to be.
<mrsno__> well it at least starts to troubleshoot things humbolto i think, instead of saying its slower, find out why :)
<crimsun> (um, libata is one form of sata...)
<humbolto> rjek: but that is not it. This is not a KDE issue. Since KDE didn't have any major release for so long, there are no new fancy features since I last ran it with usable speed.
<DanaG> Nice quote:   "Neither KDE nor GNOME have got the right idea.  KDE adds useless features constantly bloating itself, and GNOME removes all the useful ones."
<humbolto> mrsno__: I might try a vanilla kernel.
<mrsno__> humbolto have you tried disabling any services? there is a few things you could look into really
<mrsno__> just be glad its not vista ;)
<mrsno__> does the same and less! and slows things down
<humbolto> mrsno__: hey, it is already slow like hell on the live CD! booting takes 10 minutes, starting the installer app takes 4 and getting from the first page to the second another 2 or even more!
<humbolto> mrsno__: never tried.
<humbolto> mrsno__: and never will.
<mrsno__> humbolto a livecd will only launch as quick as your ide cdrom really, i created a usb bootable drive and responsiveness is much quicker (or hd install)
<mrsno__> maybe its running pio mode or lower udma mode than it supports?
<humbolto> mrsno__: it is a firewire cdrom
<humbolto> mrsno__: but hdd performance certainly decreased as well.
<DanaG> Oh, Vista is painful if you try Symantec.
<DanaG> It's worse than being on an old P2 laptop.
<mrsno__> humbolto well its hard to say really without more information, whilst i agree that newer software can and generally does slow things down, i haven't really experienced such in ubuntu, quite the opposite really
<humbolto> mrsno__: nowadays, as I mentioned above I am having trouble watching divx movies. Big trouble!!!
<DanaG> Oh, and Intel's AHCI drivers may also be partly to blame.
<DanaG> Oh, how can you boot from a firewire CD on a BIOS that doesn't support it?
<mrsno__> divx used to require a 500MHz cpu but thesedays more is needed really :/ thats more down to the divx than os though
<DanaG> The CDs could use an "eject the disk and let me move it" option.
<humbolto> DanaG: ?? Vaio PCG C1-MHP
<DanaG> Huh?
<humbolto> DanaG: I can boot from it. And I used to be able to install from it, even ubuntu if I am not mistaken. But gutsy does boot but then can't mount the cd. That's another problem, does not have anything to do with performance.
<humbolto> But mounting by hand works, by the way!
<DanaG> My laptop doesn't support booting Firewire -- just USB.
<DanaG> Oh, and LAN and internal busses, too.
<humbolto> DanaG: So what do you mean, with the BIOS does not support it? The bios does support it certainly!
<DanaG> MY laptop, I mean.
<humbolto> How can I install an ubuntu-mobile image on my vaio if booting from USB is not supported?
<humbolto> I go to sleep
<humbolto> To late to knock my head against the wall.
<humbolto> Have a good one you all!
<mrsno__> humbolto tried a network install?
<mrsno__> you would need another pc and a ubuntu cdrom (and some packages installed) but its quite easy
<mrsno__> okay good nite :-)
<humbolto> mrsno__: never mind.
<ysth> maybe this falls under "unless you are familiar with dpkg...", but why, after installing Tribe 3, does it still want the cd when installing new packages?
<crimsun> because your deb cdrom line is still active.
<ysth> yes, but why would someone want it to be still active?
<crimsun> ...because you installed it from a cd?
<crimsun> local source is preferred to remote.  Make sense now?
<ysth> only if there's much stuff on the cd that doesn't end up installed.
<ysth> I guess I was just assuming there wasn
<ysth> 't
<ysth> installed by default, I mean
<crimsun> well, let's put it this way.
<crimsun> say you have a nic that doesn't have a native driver.  Would you want to attempt to pull down packages from the net or from the cd?
<pwnguin> ooh
<pwnguin> three beeps from power manager
<pwnguin> too bad notification daemon died
<ysth> poor thing seems to die a lot
<crimsun> ...it's gutsy.  Stuff happens.
<ysth> perhaps it didn't rtfm (http://xkcd.com)
<rhoruns> woooot! i got ventrilo to work with linux!!! :D :D :D
<rjek> Where are the kernel packages stored on archive.ubuntu.org?
<rjek> I can't find them under pool/k or pool/l
<mrsno__> pool/main/l/linux-meta perhaps rjek ?
<rjek> Aha, thanks mrsno__
<mrsno__> yw
<fiveiron> ooo... i like the new background chooser
<pwnguin> do desktops often lack the hardware to hibernate?
<DanaG> Nope, hibernation should work for most modern systems, even desktops.
<pwnguin> =/
<DanaG> The real issues are configuration -- if it doesn't work, dig around in /etc/default/acpi-support and look at the things about VBE and video.
<pwnguin> my feisty desktop doesn't hibernate
<pwnguin> hal says it couldn't suspend
<pwnguin> but if it's supposed to, i guess i'll put a bug in launchpad
<pwnguin> basically, "disk" > /sys/power/state fails
<pwnguin> so im not sure if this goes against acpi or the kernel
<DanaG> Hmm, when you press the sleep button, what does it do?
<DanaG> WTF?  gparted keeps crashing.  It doesn't give backtraces.
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: does kern.log show any devices refusing to suspend?
<DanaG> Hmm, I've just deleted my Vista partition and now have a free 17 gig partition, closer to the start of the disk.
<DanaG> Also, my root partition is precariously full.
<DanaG> My question: what dir is best to move off of root?  /var or /usr?
<IntuitiveNipple> var grows more unpredictably
<DanaG> Is there a way to also put another dir, such as /mnt/, there?  I want to put my VMs there, and have them writeable by me.
<DanaG> Or perhaps I just have to thing of something to put under /var that'll be memorable and meaningful.
<masterloki> DanaG, try du -ch
<DanaG> er, think.
<masterloki> of each
<masterloki> perhaps /opt or /usr
<DanaG> I used filelight.  My /usr is way bigger.
<masterloki>  /usr is very popular - tho what order are the partitions in
<masterloki> ive found with 10gigs thats more than enough for /
<masterloki> did you make seperate /home ? mine grows fast :P
* masterloki pets anime
<DanaG> I have all my reeeally bulky media on an external drive, or in my 40-gig XP partition.
<masterloki> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<masterloki> that should help on the dir permissions i think its usr/group/all
<masterloki> and chown it to the user you want and chmod it to permissions you want
<RAOF>  /var/VM :)
<masterloki> neway ultra toothache going to bed sorry =[ hope that helps a tad
<DanaG> or /usr/vm/
<masterloki> RAOF, is ter god
<masterloki> DanaG, or make a dir there and mvoe both and symlink em?
<masterloki> grah ninie
<RAOF> DanaG: /usr/VM isn't really a good one.  /usr is where software should be installed
<DanaG> Aah, then I'll move /var -- it also seems safer.
<RAOF> VM images aren't really software :)
<DanaG> Because detaching /usr has had related bugs, such as "broken usplash due to lib being in /usr/lib", and such,.
<RAOF> Really?  That sucks.  Should be in /lib, then.
<DanaG> Yeah, that was the fix.
<RAOF>  /var should be safer - it's meant to contain data only (databases, webroot, etc), so shouldn't be required at boot before it's mounted :)
<DanaG> Okay, I think I'll do that, then.
<DanaG> Now how do I safely move it and then mount it?
<DanaG> I'd imagine I'd have to boot from a LiveCD, right?
<DanaG> Or perhaps init 1, at least.
<RAOF> DanaG: The LiveCD's a good idea.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> i cannot see ubuntu option on system startup
<DanaG> Okay, for some reason, /var is not mounting early enough for /var/lock and other such things (in init-top) to mount.
<DanaG> And I can't seem to log into Gnome.
<DanaG> Oh, and GDM's colors are a bit screwy.
<Dana1> -pOh, and now I'm logged in but the panel is stallig.
<Dana1> ing.
<DanaG> Now I just need to decide what type of virtual disk to make.
<DanaG> !seamlessvirtualization
<DanaG> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<DanaG> wtf?  (qemu) exception 13 (0)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/103665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103665 in kvm "kvm crashes on load with Intel CPUs (exception 13) (dup-of: 107172)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107172 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kvm crashes on load on Intel CPUs (exception 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<RAOF> DanaG: Don't use KVM the first time, and disable splash
<DanaG> First time of what, and splash on host?
<RAOF> DanaG: When you're trying to install, and splash on guest
<DanaG> Guest is XP.
<RAOF> That bug will make kvm crash on... ooooh.
<RAOF> Hm.
<DanaG> The odd thing is, it crashes almost the instant I go to start kvm.
<DanaG> I also had to make a "vdekvm" symlink.
<DanaG> Perhaps vde doesn't like kvm.
<DanaG> The odd thing is, the KVM app doesn't even get to where it goes "Press any key to boot from CD..."
<DanaG> s/goes/says/
<DanaG> Well, kqemu works, so I'll just use that for now.
<DanaG> Should I set acceleration to "enable", or to "full"?
<RAOF> No idea.
<DanaG> Gaah, when I run qemu under compiz, it periodically tries to strobe me to death, it seems.
<RAOF> WHat is VDE?
<RAOF> Heh.
<DanaG> Oh, and it still has a strong hold of my mouse, too -- even though I pressed the host keys.
<DanaG> Oh... kay... I got a BSOD in the "copying files" stage of Setup.  So, Full obviously doesn't work.
<DanaG> Oh yay, and now my mouse is misaligned.
<DanaG> Thanks a pantsload, Qemu.
<DanaG> Ouch, that's literally painful.
<DanaG> Every time qemu paints, my cube strobes like crazy.
<DanaG> OOh, this should be fast -- copying from an ISO on /var to a virtual disk on /var.
* DanaG wonders whether people will start making wallpapers with gibbons soon.
<DanaG> Now if only I could figure out why Amarok keeps having its pulseaudio stream be moved back to the onboard device...
<freebsdnubie> what's the pass and user, that should i use when i run the 7.10 beta 3 installer?
<thedarkbg1> hi
<DanaG> Odd, when I hover over the window shadow that's over qemu, my cube begins strobing me.  I guess I should file a bug on that -- it's a major issue for qemu+compiz.
<burner> weee... nautilus 2.19.5 has breakage... click a folder and it crashes!
<BaD_CrC> must be something imported from Windows
<BaD_CrC> :)
<DanaG> As long as it doesn't eject the CD drive when you select it with nothing inserted.
* burner always preferred thunar anyway ;)
<DanaG> I wonder whether Virtualbox would've been a better choice for running a VM under.
<DanaG> Can you do SeamlessRDP with it?
<Dekkard> wow crashy nautilus eh?
<crimsun> yeah, it's gutsy.
<crimsun> nothing to see; move along.
<DanaG> Argh, pulseaudio and qemu don't seem to like each other.  Also, qemu-launcher gives no way to run padsp.
<DanaG> crimsun: do you know what would make my Amarok pulseaudio stream keep defaulting back to the onboard sound card?
<crimsun> not offhand, no.  It's pretty difficult to shoot in the dark.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Right now I'm using the alsa pulse device, instead of native pulseaudio.
<DanaG> I got tired of Amarok freezing and locking my keyboard with it.
<DanaG> I'll go dig up that bug report.
<crimsun> meaning you experience freezes with xine-lib's pulseaudio output?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/86031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86031 in amarok "amarok has large delay on play/pause when using pulseaudio/xine" [Undecided,New] 
<crimsun> that's highly likely misassigned
<crimsun> it's more probably a xine-lib bug, but I don't have time this devel cycle to chase it.
<DanaG> With the pulse device and ALSA plugin, I don't get a freeze, but it does default to the onboard.  With the pulse plugin, amarok locks up -- and thus completely breaks my keyboard if I have been using the global shortcuts.
<crimsun> DanaG: it'll default to whatever is last chosen, which from a fresh boot, will be your onboard.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Is there any way to tell padevchooser, or something, to prefer the offboard for amarok?  If not, it's okay -- the one move per boot is far less annoying than having Amarok kill my keyboard.
<DanaG> That keyboard-grab is a separate issue.
<crimsun> only if you set streams (e.g., using pavucontrol) prior to invoking amarok.
<BaD_CrC> amarok has a long delay before starting mms:// WMA streams
<BaD_CrC> i don't know why. it's not just amarok. kaffeine, exaile and a couple of other players do it as well.
<BaD_CrC> i'm wondering if it's a gstreamer issue
<RAOF> Probably not, because amarok uses Xine :)
<DanaG> Oh wow, now I actually get crash reports!
<DanaG> I guess I was previously just way too short on space to produce them.
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> ANd now, it's like apport is saying "I'm free! I'm free!"
<RAOF> I've got a *lot* of crash reports lying around. :)
<forceflow> hey, im having issues with using the update-manager to update to gutsy....when i try to update using "gksudo update-manager -d" i get the following output: current dist not found in meta-release file
<forceflow> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<forceflow> i was wondering if there are any workarounds i could try that anyone was aware of
<forceflow> ideas anyone?
<RAOF> forceflow: I think you need to run "gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'".
<RAOF> I'm not sure if that will fix your problem, but I believe it to be more correct :)
<forceflow> while it is more correct, still didn't help unfortunately :(
<forceflow> still getting the same dbus issue
<forceflow> the update-manager opens, but no updates appear
<RAOF> Do you have the Feisty-updates repository enabled?
<forceflow> yes, i do
<RAOF> Hm.  That dbus error shouldn't be fatal, I think, but I'm not sure :)
<forceflow> its odd, i thought it would be too but the window doesn't crash
<forceflow> just doesn't find any updates
<RAOF> I don't know, sorry.
<forceflow> its ok, just hoping it was something stupid i was not catching
<forceflow> thanks anyway, ill try to see if i can find a way around it
<forceflow> ive got everything backed up, so itll be fine
<RAOF> Gah!  Too soon
<DanaG> Argh, I can't padsp qemu.
<DanaG> audio: Failed to create voice `es1370.dac1'
<DanaG> oss: Could not initialize DAC
<DanaG> oss: Failed to set non-blocking mode
<DanaG> oss: Reason: Invalid argument
<RAOF> DanaG: Tried the aoss wrapper?
<DanaG> Does qemu have "vm additions"?
* RAOF doesn't know what that would even mean.
<DanaG> Things to make the mouse integration better, for example.
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> can someone help me set up a kde4 session in gutsy? :)
<DanaG> Odd: I can reach tap0 from the VM, and I can reach my real router from the VM, but I can't reach anywhere above there.
<DanaG> I'm having issues trying to get networking working in qemu.
<DanaG> I've gotten to the point where I can ping the internet from the VM, yet web pages still won't load.
<RAOF> Hm.  My networking (with KVM) JustWorked(tm).
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone had any success getting KDE 4 running under Gutsy? I followed the instructions here - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php - and it just crashes my X session and returns me to the login screen when I try going to the KDE 4 session.
<Zapek> in which package is the 'Places' start menu handling?
<asisak> Zapek: I guess gnome-panel
<Zapek> 01_layout.patch
<Zapek> ok
<Amaranth> actually Places isn't really possible to control
<HumpBack> Hello all.
<HumpBack> Yesterday openoffice was working fine. I did a update this morning and now no more openoffice
<asisak> gutsy works this way
<HumpBack> I tried removing my .openoffice.org2/ but that did not help.
<asisak> HumpBack: which component?
<HumpBack> asisak: tried oowriter and ooimpress
<HumpBack> the splash appears and nothing else.
<HumpBack> humpback 17117  0.0  0.0   1748   484 pts/6    S+   11:13   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/oowriter
<HumpBack> humpback 17118  0.1  0.1   3844  1564 pts/6    S+   11:13   0:00 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/ooqstart
<HumpBack> humpback 17120  0.0  0.0   1748   520 pts/6    S+   11:13   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice -writer -splash-pipe=5
<HumpBack> humpback 17135 94.8  6.0 168732 63040 pts/6    RLl+ 11:13   1:06 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer -splash-pipe=5
<asisak> liferea segfaults
<asisak> ever and ever :(
<pawan_> hi
<pawan_> how to change directory
<pawan_> i wnat to change directory to desktop
<jussi01> in terminal?
<jussi01> pawan_: cd Desktop
<pawan_> no such file or directory
<jussi01> pawan_: what does your treminal line say atm?
<pawan_> on desktop i have directory xmms-1.2.10
<pawan_> i am on the desktop
<pawan_> i want to install xmms player
<pawan_> equilizer plugin
<jussi01> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* Hobbsee doesnt think pawan_ should be running gutsy...
<pawan_> i am running fiesty
<pawan_> 7.04
<jussi01> pawan_: #ubuntu then
<pawan_> ok
<Hobbsee> pawan_: suggest you read the /topic on entering channels...
<jussi01> Hmm, anyone know which exact packages i need to install to try ut kde4alpha? (ie. whats in tribe3)?
* jussi01 looks at Hobbsee....
<Hobbsee> anything with kde4* in it
<Hobbsee> iirc
<jussi01> :)
* jussi01 goes to sudo apt-get install kde4*
<stdin> jussi01: i think kde4base-dev should pull all the deps
<jussi01> stdin: you are sure?
<stdin> think so, worked here
* Hobbsee doubts it
<Hobbsee> it doesnt for kde3, so why would it for kde4?
<stdin> because kde4 isn't that big atm
* jussi01 will do Hobbsee 's way... then he is sure he got everything... few extra packages...meh
<Hobbsee> size isnt the problem
<jussi01> oooh... broken packages...
<Hobbsee> this surprises you?
<jussi01> no... :P
<jussi01> if someone is interested.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31061/
<stdin> Hobbsee: hmm, if the feisty instructions for KDE4 are "install kde4base-dev, this will uninstall the normal qt4 packages and install the qt4 kdecopy packages." shouldn't it be the same here?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, taht will kinda break
<Hobbsee> with that many packages
<Hobbsee> stdin: i find that kde4base isnt a dependancy of kubuntu-desktop for kde3, so i doubt that it would be for kde4
<Hobbsee> but it may
* Hobbsee hasnt tried it
<Hobbsee> no, i'm told that kde4base does work.  weird
<jussi01> heh... stdin, congratulations, the first time Ive seen Hobbsee be wrong...
<Hobbsee> you clearly dont look often enough
<stdin> it was bound to happen one time :)
<jussi01> lol
* Hobbsee wonders why this thing is telling me the file doesnt exist.
<jussi01> stdin: careful, she has a long pointy stick...
* jussi01 wondrs what Hobbsee is talking about
<Hobbsee> kde ftp
<jussi01> heh
<Hobbsee> it appears to exist in some form - i can see it!
<jussi01> hehe,
<nodesert> how can i report a bug?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> stdin: do i now need to create a new kde 4 session?
<stdin> jussi01: yeah, if you want to "login" to it. it says how here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<jussi01> stdin: thanks
<stdin> prepare for it to crash tho :p
<jussi01> stdin: yes. it shouldnt affect my normal kde session though?
<stdin> jussi01: no, the kde4 packages will store it's settings in ~/.kde4 so kde3 should be unaffected
<jussi01> yay
<jussi01> brb, im gonna go crash.. :P
<jussi01> hmmm, kde 4...
<stdin> the packaged version isn't great atm :p
<jussi01> lol, its horrible
<stdin> the svn version is almost usable now
<jussi01> really?
<jussi01> hmmm... maybe i go grab that...
<jussi01> anyway, back to kde3...
<eagles0513875> jussi01: avoid kde 3.5.7
<jussi01> eagles0513875: why do you say that...?
<eagles0513875> i am not sure whether the issue im having is only with the 64bit xine libs for amarok or whether it effects 32 bit but when i play audio in amarok it is constantly cutting in and out briefly throughout any song i have and all my audio is encoded in flac
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I dont know what your problems are, but it runs good for me.
<eagles0513875> whats ur audio encoded in
<eagles0513875> jussi01: all my audio is in flac and ive tried mp3s as well and im still having trouble with it in amarok
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no one else seems to, though...
<eagles0513875> it works fine in exaile
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: there's a new amarok out soon, and like i've told you before, amarok doesnt release with kde
<Hobbsee> and flac has nothing to do with kde...
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what r the possibilities of the problem being a 64bit os issue
<Hobbsee> anything's possbile.  but then again, i would expect others to find it, if it was platform specific.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: r there alot of people out there who have 64bit machiens and actually use their full capabbilities
<Hobbsee> ...why else would they buy 64bit machines, if not to use?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: the programs rnt 64bit yet lol its not really mainstream
<eagles0513875> and support for many desktops that r out there that r winblows based have horrible driver support
<eagles0513875> thats the reason
<Hobbsee> !u
<eagles0513875> ?
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
* Hobbsee ponders doing some bugwork.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i updated my bug its been isolated to xine
<Hobbsee> great
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: trying to find someone in the xine channel to help me debug it
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: where do i go to request a pkg be added to the repositories
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<eagles0513875> ty
<rjek> Why might Network Manager not be able to connect to a wireless AP after a suspend, but the relevant iwconfig/ifconfig/dhclient commands from the command line succeed?
<IdleOne> I have downloaded Tribe3 iso but I dont see where it gives me option to upgrade. seeems to want to do a clean install. how do I do a upgrade  from Feissty to Gutsy using the cd??
<IdleOne> alternaate cd btw
<Toma-> add the cd as an apt source in synaptic i presume
<Toma-> should recognise it as an update disk if you just whack it in while in gnome
<xjkr> mmmm gutsy
<Pici> gj IdleOne :p
<IdleOne> looll
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> what is up with the repeat rate on this machine all of a sudden Im typing extra letters
<IdleOne> this is going to be fun :)
<IdleOne> 803 packages to upgrade hehe not as many as when I did the fiesty upgrade but still exciting
* IdleOne cant wait for this machine to go kaput lol
<jdt> is anyone getting "connection refused" messages against the kubuntu repo's?
<jdt> nevermind. my question re "connection refused" is to do with AU repos.. working against US repos now ok
<jdt> does kubuntu have a repository manager like ubuntu, and a desktop effects enabler ??
<rjek> I think that's what adept's meant to do, but I don't know as I'm not a KDE user.
<rjek> One assumes Synaptic works just fine under KDE though.
<gnomefreak> jdt: afaik you can do both in kde but as for the names or if a gui or not no im not sure
<jdt> gnomefeak, thanks man, my major prob seems to be Australian Repo's. I have changed to USA repo's and can atleast update now, so going ok again...
<jdt> thanks
<jdt> btw? how to enable desktop effects in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jdt: you might have better chance in #ubuntu-effects
<jdt> gnomefreak: thankyou, :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<slimz> anyone know how to use .cgwdtheme ?
<slimz> i downloaded it from gnome-look.org in the compiz section
<slimz> is there something i have to install?
<gnomefreak> slimz: might want to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<slimz> gnomefreak, thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<mattik> Hello. Where I can find firefox 3 alpha deb for ubuntu gutsy?
<rjek> Do you know for sure one exists?
<mattik> I tried youmortals server feisty package, but it doesn't work for me
<frafu> Hello, Could anybody please tell me whether there is a way to make the ubuntu-desktop metapackage reinstall all its dependencies.
<Pici> mattik: I believe its in the gutsy repos as firefox-granparadiso
<Pici> !info firefox-granparadiso gutsy | mattik
<ubotu> mattik: firefox-granparadiso: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9703 kB, installed size 27680 kB
<elkbuntu> mattik, packages.ubuntu.com is a useful place to look for things like that
<rjek> frafu: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<frafu> it only installs the package
<frafu> It does not install also the dependencies because they are already installed
<frafu> However I would like it to also install the dependancies again
<Pici> frafu: Can I ask why you want to install all of the dependencies again?
<frafu> The are a few things that do not run as they should (weird font; glade problems, network-manager applet problems)
<frafu> However, when I connect remotely through nx, these problems do not occur in the remote session.
<Pici> Perhaps just your user profile is messed up.
<Pici> Have you tried it with a new user?
<frafu> No
<frafu> But that would only be a workaround.
<frafu> I tried for example adjusting the fonts to make them look ok by increasing their size. Consequence: in the nx remote session, they become to big.
<frafu> I wonder whether it is at all possible to have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage reinstall everything. Anybody knows whether it is at all possible?
<Pici> frafu: I think that the font dpi gets set differently on the gutsy install, have you looked at that?
<frafu> Where can I find it?
<Pici> preferences>appearance>fonts> some button on that brings you to an advanced screen
<frafu> Pici:  I will give it a look...
<mattik>  elkbuntu,Pici: Thank you, I didn't answer because I was away from computer
<soc> hi
<soc> i just started my laptop with gutsy and now i get
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<soc> reiserfsck --fix-fixable started at Tue Jul 24 17:57:01 2007
<soc> Checking internal tree
<soc> what the hell is that?
<eagles0513875> run this command soc and see if u get it after it restarts and runs fsck which is the linux equivalent to checkdisk on windows
<eagles0513875> sudo shutdown -F -r now
<eagles0513875> that will force ur partition to be checked on restart
<soc> um?
<soc> i acn't do anything
<gnomefreak> is it running checks atm?
<soc> yes?
<soc> no terminals
<soc> it lasts since minutes
<gnomefreak> sounds like you booted 30 times and now its checking the partition
<eagles0513875> let it check it soc
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: he cant until its done afaik
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt kill it personally
<soc> gnomefreak: since when does reiserfs has to do that?
<eagles0513875> me neither
<eagles0513875> soc: im running ext3 and it does that
<gnomefreak> soc: have to i didnt think it did but its always a good idea and im assuming kernel devels added it but im also running ext3 so i couldnt tell you
<soc> ok, now it rebooted
<gnomefreak> soc: we cant see it doing it so we are only able to give you ideas atm
<eagles0513875> soc: ok is it doing a normal boot
<gnomefreak> it should boot fine if it was a check
<soc> ok looks good
<soc> thank you
<soc> btw: why is feisty/gutsy so unbelievable slow without an internet connection?
<soc> it's a shame that i have to look for a internet connection before i can show people something
<gnomefreak> neither is here
<eagles0513875> soc: for me feisty is really fast im on 64bit but even on 32 its much faster then winblows
<soc> because without they say "ubuntu sucks, it takes 5 minutes to load a texteditor?"
<soc> weird ...
<soc> i can't figure out what the problem is
<eagles0513875> soc: no offense gnome but kde is so much better
<soc> omg ... kde ....
<eagles0513875> soc: gnome is rather under developed kde has been around much longer and is better developed
<eagles0513875> i mean it
<rjek> What FUD.
<eagles0513875> ?
<soc> if it would work better in the end kde would be surely good *flame*
<eagles0513875> due
<eagles0513875> lol
<rjek> KDE: Bloaty, slow, ugly and tasteless.  GNOME: reasonably light and quick, elegant but almost entirely featureless.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> kde for me isnt slow
<soc> i'm using gnome with amarok konqueror and kopete
<eagles0513875> lol try it on a 64bit processor lol
<soc> but kopete is always crashing
<rjek> KDE is entirely out in my book because of its use of C++ and Qt.
* rjek shudders.
<gnomefreak> guys please change the topic
<eagles0513875> im using kde with amarok and kopete too
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> anyway whats it doing now soc
<rjek> soc: In terms of your problem, I suspect it's trying to resolve something and having no joy.
<rjek> You might want to try opening a terminal and stracing the processes as they start to see what precisely it is they're trying to do.
<soc> how do i do that?
<soc> rjec: fyi, i did already look at top but nothing shows up there ...
<rjek> I'm not going to explain it - it's non-trivial :)
<soc> :-)
<soc> that's like magic ... i just plugged the cable in ... everything is blazing fast ... pulled it out: unbelievable slow ...
<soc> are there any config file which i could inspect?
<eagles0513875> soc: run this sudo apt-get autoclean
<eagles0513875> and also sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> and update any older pkgs if needed
<rjek> soc: Are you using NIS or LDAP or similar?  Every time a process tries to getent or similar, it'd have to timeout.
<soc> i couldn't think of anything ...
<soc> ok, feisty is up-to-date
<Pici> soc: you're having this issue with Feisty or Gutsy?
<soc> both
<soc> i have a pc w/ feisty and a laptop w/ gutsy both have the problem
<mc44> hmm, what happened to the restricted driver manager?
<Pici> nothing?
<Pici> I dont think thats the answer you're looking for though.
<mc44> its not installed by default?
<mc44> well not here anyway
<gnomefreak> mc44: its only installed by default on ubuntu not kubuntu
<mc44> im on ubuntu
<mc44> just installed tribe 3, but it isnt installed
<gnomefreak> it should install it by default
<mc44> I blame jrib
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> mc44: dont start pointing fingers do a bug report if nobody can help u fix it
<Pici> hmm. Its in the restricted repo, so I guess you'd need that enabled first?
<gnomefreak> i have been away for a week but im sure it is still in default install
<gnomefreak> it moved in the last week :(
<Pici> Thats relatively odd.
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> i agree
<Dekkard> so how is todays batch ofupdates?
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about xine
<eagles0513875> ive discovered a bug with xine i think but i need
<eagles0513875> someones confirmation anyone else running x86_64 version of gutsy
<rjek> bug in xine?  OMG!
<eagles0513875> yep
<rjek> That's unpossible.
<eagles0513875> but i think its on the 64bit version
<eagles0513875> of kubuntu with kde 3.5.7
<eagles0513875> and amarok
<eagles0513875> can any other 64bit users confirm this
<Dekkard> have you checked the wiki?
<Pici> eagles0513875: Have you checked for already logged bugs?
<eagles0513875> Pici: there werent ones like mine i have one reported
<eagles0513875> all i know is ive narrowed down my problem to xine i need another 64bit user to confirm it
<rjek> Sorry, I don't use Xine.  Mainly because it's buggy.
<eagles0513875> rjek: amarok uses it though
<frafu> Pici: You were right: it was the dpi setting. I put it back to 72. Thanks. (It took me a while because I had to start the gutsy system and it did a periodic fsck)
<rjek> Shame.
<finalbeta> Is the upgrade process to gutsy working at the moment? Any major breakage?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i found one but i dont know whether its been fixed or not
<eagles0513875> i found a major but
<eagles0513875> bug
<finalbeta> And that one is?
<eagles0513875> adept notifier crashing and spawning tons of apport processes until there is no swap space left and u have to do a really hard restart cuz ur system becomes unresponsive
<eagles0513875> lol
<finalbeta> hehe.
<finalbeta> I'll start my testing early this time. Last time I reported several bugs and none got fixed. Even a bug that kept Ubuntu from booting on some Dell Inspirons.
<eagles0513875> i would try it finalbeta
<eagles0513875> finalbeta: i would try it and if it happens just do a clean install
<maini10> Hello, I have some problems with KDE after today updates
<maini10> Konqueror freezes when you open certain websites (such as www.rai.it)
<Dekkard> anyone know what nspluginviewer is?
<Dekkard> maini10:  is that 64bit?
<maini10> Dekkard: no, it's 32 bit
<Dekkard> ok
<maini10> Dekkard: have you problem with nspluginviewer
<maini10> Dekkard: nspluginviewer is a Netscape plugin used also in Konqueror
<Dekkard> thanks maini10  i just googled that .. and i wa scurious because it was running at 70% of my cpu, with NO browser window open.. I killed it
<Dekkard> freekin wierd stuff
<mc44> hmm, either xgl or compiz is being evil :( It doesn't register clicks when the mouse is at the very top or bottom of the screen, unless i turn compiz off then on
<eagles0513875> mc44: what kinda card u got
<mc44> ati
<eagles0513875> new ati card or old
<mc44> I'm using fglrx
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> whats the model is it a new pcixpress card or an old school agp
<rjek> I doubt the type of card has much to do with mouse clicks.
<eagles0513875> i know
<mc44> it's new enough that ati driver won't work :P
<eagles0513875> well to enable xgl and open gl u have to mod some of the xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> mc44:  let me hook u up with a link
<mc44> I know how to do it. It works
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> lol
<mc44> it's just being silly
<eagles0513875> lol
* eagles0513875 sigh and really upset with xine and nobody wanting to help and confirm my bug
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any other audio transcoders
<knix> mplayer
<knix> :)
<eagles0513875> mplayer converts audio
<knix> mplayer converts everything!
<eagles0513875> really
<knix> yea
<knix> mencoder rocks
<eagles0513875> is there a gui
<knix> That I don't know :)
<knix> I'm pretty sure there is
<knix> I know there's a win32 project that uses it
<eagles0513875> ok
<knix> oh it's .net, it runs in mono
<knix> So you can use that
<knix> mewig
<knix> mewig.sf.net
<Karark|away> any word on nautilus?
<Masterkong> umm,, do you guys think it is a good idea to upgrade to gutsy just because i want the latest alsa?
<eagles0513875> right now im rather pissed
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: rather buggy atm
<eagles0513875> and im also having a bug with xine and amarok
<Masterkong> to bad
<Karark|away> i'm just bugged with nautilus
<eagles0513875> lol
<Masterkong> critical bug+
<Masterkong> ?
<eagles0513875> i think mine is
<eagles0513875> its rather annoying but im thinking its specific to 64 bit version
<eagles0513875> ill link u to the bug
<Masterkong> damn.. i'm using AMD64
<mc44> Karark|away: whats wrong with nautilus?
<eagles0513875> master maybe u can help me
<Karark|away> mc44, it crashes when browsing folders
<asisak> Karark|away: did you do install all available updates?
<Karark|away> yea i have
<asisak> it has been fixed since
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: u registered user
<asisak> maybe the update has not been yet
<Masterkong> youre funny eagles0513875
<Karark|away> i haven't seen a nautilus fix :/
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: on freenodes
<Masterkong> i'm kinda a linux noob
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> well u can still help me out
<Masterkong> ok?
<Masterkong> how?
<eagles0513875> before u do anything
<eagles0513875> by upgrading but before u do that
<eagles0513875> does kde 3.5.7 come with gutsy
<Masterkong> huh=
<Masterkong> ?
<eagles0513875> dont wry bout it master lol
<Masterkong> w8
<Masterkong> i'll check
<Karark|away> Masterkong, if you are very noob i wouldn't upgrade
<Karark|away> unless you don't need stability and wanna be in the mix :D
<eagles0513875> Karark|away: i need someone to confirm my bug though
<Masterkong> not very noob
<Karark|away> eagles0513875, so, don't make him break his system for it
<Masterkong> hehe
<Karark|away> post in the forums
<eagles0513875> lol master its up to u whether u wanna break it or not
<Masterkong> yup
<eagles0513875> u willing to help test it out
<Masterkong> i did install gutsy like 3 weeks ago
<Masterkong> it worked
<eagles0513875> lol
<Masterkong> pretty good
<eagles0513875> so im guessing gutsy comes with 3.5.6
<eagles0513875> out of box
<Karark|away> ah sweet, looks like libnautilus is new
<Karark|away> must have just upped in the past hour or so
<Karark|away> anyone else using xchat?
<eagles0513875> they doign alot of upping in the motu channel atm
<asisak> Karark|away: sure
<asisak> (xchat)
<Karark|away> asisak, noticed tooltips have changed?
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: r u on a dev or testing system im guessing
<Karark|away> if hovering over topic it doesn't make it smaller so you can read it all
<asisak> Karark|away: now, which ones?
<Karark|away> and when minimizing to tray it'll tooltip the icon randomly
<Masterkong> what? eagles0513875  you crazy? me being a dev?
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: lol i wanna become a dev but dont have the programming experience atm
<eagles0513875> Masterkong: u on a testing system
<Masterkong> no
<Masterkong> i'm on feisy right now
<eagles0513875> damn
<eagles0513875> when i first did a dist upgrade it was rather buggy
<eagles0513875> found a nasty bug in it not sure if its been fixed
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/126598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126598 in amarok "Audio cuts out in and out in amarok and kde 3.5.7" [Undecided,New] 
<eagles0513875> that is my bug i need someone to help confirm it
<Masterkong> ah.... wont be helping you there eagles0513875 , i wont be running kde
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> damn any one with a 64bit processor running kubuntu gutsy
<eagles0513875> i really need someone to help me confirm this bug of mine
<eagles0513875> this bug is never goign to get fixed lol
<Karark|away> gah, seems nautilus isn't completely fixed
<Karark|away> still hanging when i go into properties of a file
<asisak> cool
<asisak> something to fix
<Karark|away> hah
<asisak> (not for me, though)
<Karark|away> not for you to fix or it doesn't happen to you?
<asisak> Karark|away: any file? or special files only
<asisak> I meant not for me to fix
<Karark|away> seems just folders
<asisak> sure that it hangs?
<Karark|away> yes
<Masterkong> umm.. alsa has the same deps in gutsy as in feisy
<Masterkong> does that mean i can temprarily enable gutsy repo and get alsa-core and the change back to feisty again?
<jussi01> Masterkong: packages.ubuntu.com
<Masterkong> yes jussi01 .. thats were i found that info
<jussi01> Masterkong: just grab the package from there and install it....
<Masterkong> ah
<Masterkong> ok
<Masterkong> but then aptitude wont have a clue about what i have done
<Masterkong> right?=
<jussi01> Masterkong: why doesit need to?
<Masterkong> cause it keep my depenencies and such for me
<jussi01> Masterkong: if it has the same deps in feisty you should just be able to install it.... sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<jussi01> because all the deps should aready be installed... correct?
<jussi01> only thing is it might require higher versions
<Toxicity999> Anyone know of any Ubuntu Live Video/Audio up yet? Mainly the keynotes obviously =P
<samushka> what happened to the Proprietary Driver Manager in 7.10, i don't see it ?
<samushka> what happened to the Proprietary Driver Manager in 7.10, i don't see it ?
<morphir> is landscape open source?
<jussi01> !info landscape
<ubotu> Package landscape does not exist in gutsy
<rjek> samushka: Try saying it again, just incase.
<samushka> well i dont get it, its a pretty straight forward question, i dont think its "shun" worthy
<morphir> "Landscape is available for subscribers to Canonical's support services free of charge."
<morphir> it sounds closed too me
<jussi01> maybe nobody knows...
<morphir> but I would like it confirmed
<samushka> is there a way to launch the manager from command line?
<rjek> I do suggest that nobody knowing is more likely than people shunning you.
<rjek> samushka: 7.04 has /usr/bin/restricted-manager - tried that?
<SeveredCross> I have Restricted Manager.
<SeveredCross> Though I did dist-upgrade from Feisty.
<samushka> there u go foudn it in add/remove... not isntalled by defualt, thx !
<samushka> also, heard there was a tool to automatically get codecs for video playback and windows fonts etc, and that this was NOT automatix, or easyubuntu, think you know what it is? (sorry havent used ubuntu since 6.xx)
<gnomefreak> samushka: its called easycodec and you dont need to install anything just go to play or watch something
<samushka> ok so it automatically gets it?, thats awesome
<samushka> ok brb, nvidia codec requires restart
<dash> loading gtk crashes with "/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl" here. anybody else seeing this, or am I special? :)
<coNP> dash: how do you do this?
<coNP> "loading gtk"  is not very specific :)
<dash> coNP: any program that links gtk
<dash> "import gtk" in python, even :)
* coNP runs gnome
<coNP> without this
<dash> well, it was working fine for me 'til a few minutes ago. :)
<dash> oh huh. maybe i missed upgrading glib.
<dash> never mind, false alarm :)
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-25
<samushka> sytem idle, no programs running... cpu load hovers round 60-70% at all times.... what gives?
<rsk> :/
<rsk> what app is taking it+
<samushka> none, i just checked.
<samushka> are you have same issues w/ gutsy?
<rsk> cant say i have
<samushka> hmmm, wierd.
<samushka> i have nvidia drivers installed, thought that would alleviate it... nope.
<samushka> the only app taking juice is gnome system monitor @ 12%
<rjek> use top in a terminal.
<rjek> It's more precise and doesn't skew the results so much.
<samushka> wats the command?
<rjek> top
<samushka> k lemme try
<samushka> says cpu @ 45%, yet whats listed doesnt account for that much
<samushka> (thx for heads up on "top" btw, thats awesome)
<WaxyFresh> what does tribe mean
<IdleOne> Im guessing Feisty Fawns live in Tribes and not Herds :)
<WaxyFresh> confused*
<WaxyFresh> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rjek> samushka: quit top, and copy-and-paste what it last said to rafb.net/paste
<WaxyFresh> could someone tell me what herd tribe and freeze stand for?
<IdleOne> WaxyFresh, I am not certain but with feisty when it was alpha they were calling the alpha releases Herd1 herd2 ... and now with Gutsy they are being called Tribe1....
<rjek> They're all gimicky names, like "fiesty" is.  Freeze means no more changes other than bug fixes.
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<IdleOne> they could just as easily call them Aplha1, Alpha2 I guess but where is the fun in that
* TheGoodShepherd Disappears.
<terlmann> anyone here familiar with really hard issues ?
<rsk> dunno
<rsk> we can't read minds
<terlmann> A is a debian system (desktop) which I want to serve Feisty to B over ethernet. net install from the web and straight cdrom install are out of the question.
<terlmann> is there a way to do this ?
<terlmann> not an apt mirror , a straight install
<rjek> You want to netboot install?
<terlmann> sorta
<rjek> Copy the contents of the CD to a directory served by your webserver and then set up dhcpd, tftpd and pxelinux as described in the netboot docs on the CD.
<terlmann> but not such as tries to netboot and use the internet to install
<rjek> Then use that directory on your web server as an alternative mirror to install from.
<rjek> It takes about 5 minutes to set up - I had to do this recently for my laptop.
<terlmann> feisty doesnt have a netboot dir
<rjek> terlmann: What's in install/netboot/ then?
<terlmann> /media/cdrom/install# dir
<terlmann> mt86plus  README.sbm  sbm.bin
<terlmann> there is no such folder
<terlmann> I dont get it
<rjek> There is on my 7.04 i386 CD.
<rjek> initrd.gz  mt86plus  netboot/  README.sbm  sbm.bin  vmlinuz
<terlmann> mine is 7.04 and i386
<terlmann> a remount says same thing
<terlmann> no such folder
<rjek> Where did you download the CD from?
<terlmann> torrent
<terlmann> I think
<rjek> Where did you download the CD from?
<terlmann> could have been main site
<rjek> Ah.  You may need to use the alternative CD rather than the Live CD.
<rjek> That's the only difference I can think of.
* rjek always uses the alternative CD as it's less faff and faster.
<terlmann> is there a way to wdelta the diff between live and alternate ?
<rjek> They're completely different.  You'd just end up downloading it all again.
<rjek> You're welcome to try rsync though.  I bet it's not worth it.
<rjek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<terlmann> I dont have that kind of bandwidth
<rjek> Then you can't install it over the network
<terlmann> mine is about a 50kbs connect , and I share it with two bbroters
<terlmann> INSIDE the house is a ethernet
<terlmann> 100 mbs
<terlmann> OUTSIDE is wireless and limited
<rjek> What is the actual problem you're trying to solve?  There may be another solution.
<terlmann> its a dell laptop
<terlmann> and it takes forever to load feisty
<rjek> Please provide more details than "dell laptop" and "forever to load feisty"
<terlmann> booting up is 10+ Minutes , and ubiqity never got to the first screen
<rjek> Is this from the CD?
<terlmann> me here
<rjek> You may find that your laptop's CD-ROM drive sucks.  The Live CD is seek-heavy.
<terlmann> no
<terlmann> thats true
<rjek> I don't understand what you're trying to do or what your problem is.  Please start again.
<terlmann> its a 1100 dell latitude
<terlmann> newer line
<terlmann>  or older if you dont know about the older line
<rjek> OK.
<terlmann> and I want to put ubuntu on ut
<terlmann> it
<rjek> What are you trying to do (ie, what is the end result you want) and what problem are you having?
<terlmann> it seeks forever and loads forever
<terlmann> there is the problem
<terlmann> I am trying to use my limited resources to get the dang thing to work
<terlmann> I have a desktop as well
<terlmann> in debian
<rjek> What do you mean by "in debian" ?
<terlmann> installed in debian lenny
* rjek can only find references to Dell Inspiron 1100.  Is that the same?
<terlmann> yes
<rjek> You've got lenny on there at the moment?
<terlmann> the lappy is a 1100
<terlmann> no , on the desktop
<rjek> OK.
<terlmann> on here ->
<terlmann> ;-)
<rjek> Right.  If using the live CD you've got isn't an acceptable way of installing, you've got a few options:
<rjek> 1) Spend an age waiting for the alternative install CD to download,
<rjek> 2) Spend a while waiting for Canonical to post you a CD,
<rjek> 3) Try downloading a minimal network boot CD and only installing precisely what you want and need by downloading just those packages.
<rjek> Actually, I'm not sure if you can do 3 anymore.
<rjek> 4) Transplant laptop hard drive into another machine, and install there.
<terlmann> impossible for 4
<DanaG> Oh, if you're willing to go dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy, which is a PITA and is risky, there's instlux.
<rjek> terlmann: Impossible why?  Don't want to void a warrenty or similar?
<rjek> If so, I don't think you've got any choice that doesn't involve downloading another 650MB.
<DanaG> Oh hey, if you have 100 megabit ethernet, you can boot one PC from the other to install.
<rjek> (or waiting for Canonical to post you a CD, which can take months)
<terlmann> I have inhouse 100 megabit
<rjek> DanaG: You cant netboot with the Live CD version, which is what terlmann has.
<terlmann> true
<terlmann> I was hoping there were only slight diffs twixt alt and live
<terlmann> but it's not so
<rjek> Sorry, I think you're out of options.  Can you perhaps visit an internet cafe and download the alternative CD?
<rjek> terlmann: The alternative CD contains a bunch of .deb packages.  The Live CD contains a compressed hard disc image.
<rjek> I imagine you might save having to download 10MB.
<terlmann> I see that
<terlmann> I cant visit town at the moment
<rjek> Sorry I couldn't help more.  I'm all out of ideas.
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> wait one
<DanaG> "On a windows only machine, you may consider installing Grub for DOS, then extract the kernel image from a LiveCD, put it on a vfat partition, and boot from there:  The Original Post at the Gentoo Forum"
<DanaG>  This also requires two computers, you can run a tftp server on one computer with the initrd and kernel, whil
<terlmann> the live is a deb cache
<tatters> I tried installing Elisa (media centre) ,it fails miserably to load ,Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/elisa", line 5, in <module>    from pkg_resources import load_entry_pointImportError: No module named pkg_resources
<terlmann> it is
<terlmann> I have tftp
<DanaG> For Gentoo, but Ubuntu may still apply.
<terlmann> I have a howto to netboot ubuntu
<terlmann> I have now the files
<tatters> sry meant to paste   http://pastebin.com/d2deed11e
<terlmann> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/
<rjek> There's a very vague possibility that if you've got Windows on the laptop already, you could copy the contents of the CD into the Windows partition, install grub, get grub to boot the Linux and initrd images from there, and then hack about with the Live CD's boot scripts to mount the drive image from the Windows partition instead of the CD.
<rjek> But that's hideously complex, and I wouldn't know where to start to do it.
<terlmann> how do we do that
<terlmann> I can do that
<terlmann> windows xp is on the machine
<rjek> It'd take me longer to work out how to do it than it'd take you to find the time to visit an internet cafe :)
<terlmann> I havnt any ability to go to town
<terlmann> cafe's dont grow in kansas budy
<rjek> It'd take me a week to work out how to do it, and I've got other things to do, sorry.
<terlmann> fine
<terlmann> I read something about it somewhere
<rjek> I suggest you start downloading the alternative CD in the background throttled so not to monopolise your connection.
<rjek> Perhaps you have a friend who could download it and post you it?
<terlmann> http://www.seandeasy.com/installing-ubuntu-the-easy-way/
<terlmann> there is the windows tech
<terlmann> also alternate
<terlmann> thats ok
<terlmann> well as for the bandwidth , I cant hog it during 1-7 pm , much less use it. 2 younger siblings play WoW and xbox live
<terlmann> if I even start surfing they jink in their games(and attack me respectivly)
<terlmann> I can do this
<terlmann> I have used linux for 5 years and went through 20+ distros
<terlmann> Lucky I was to get me some standard hardware
<terlmann> SCREW laptops !
<terlmann> whitebox amd forever !
<rjek> My advice is to always use the alternative CD.  It's much more flexible.  Again, sorry I can't help any more.
<terlmann> thats ok
<rjek> tatters: I suggest you email the maintainers, file a bug, or ask on an elisa-specific forum.
* terlmann gets out the cans of Whoop-ass that have been gathering dust and rides off..
<thompa> I dont understand why I cant see both this and my yahoo chat in pidgin
<thompa> or is that the way its suppossed to be,
<Toxicity999> Seems to be doing well, no lock ups with the new version =] 
<xnix> howdy
<xnix> anyone aware of any current issues with the latest gusty gibbon generic kernel and agpgart/nvidia drivers
<ShackJack> Just wondering - has anyone tried/know if the feisty repo of virtualbox works on Gutsy?
<orbish> anyone know a way to tell my box to use "cp -vR" by typing "cp"? basically shortcut my commands
<orbish> my old boss showed me like 3 years ago but i forgot
<Pici> Add an alias.
<orbish> i'll google it, thank you
<kaide1> Anyone have any ideas why Tribe 3 doesn't notice raid arrays that are created with the bios on an asus crosshair motherboard, it uses a silicon image 3132 chip
<kaide1> It shows the drives up separately instead of 1 single striped disk like is created
<neoncode> If I install Gutsy tribe 3 is it likely to corrupt my RAID 5 Array I use for /home?
<corevette> what can i add to 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' to install dependencies automatically?
<RAOF> corevette: Use gdebi :)
<corevette> in the terminal
<RAOF> apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> RAOF: gdebi doesnt handle deps automaticlaly, i thought
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It did last time I tried it, I think.
<corevette> and plus i'm on kubuntu+1 anyways
<RAOF> Although I can count the number of times I've tried to install a deb manually (that I haven't just pbuilt) on the fingers of one hand.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ah nice
<Hobbsee> heh
<corevette> wait how do i install a local file
<corevette> and get dependencies
<corevette> without gdebi
<RAOF> apt-get -f install
<corevette> where do i put the deb
<RAOF> Wherever you want?
<corevette> sudo apt-get -f install pidgin_2.0.1-1_i386.deb ?
<RAOF> Why are you trying to install an old version of pidgin?
<corevette> ...where's the new?
<Hobbsee> dpkg -i the deb, then run the apt-get -f isntall
<corevette> nevermind
<corevette> i got it
<RAOF> corevette: apt-get install pidgin
<BotLobsta> can anyone help me with what im assuming to be gdm?
<Vuen> hey guys, what's the status on compiz by default for gutsy?
<RAOF> It's on by default already
<Vuen> oh awesome
<Vuen> that's totally awesome
<Vuen> will that stick?
<RAOF> Yes
<Vuen> wicked
<RAOF> Unless the critical bugs don't get fixed
<Vuen> critical = black window bug on nvidia/
<Vuen> ?
<RAOF> No way
<RAOF> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs
<RAOF> Top 3 are critical.  The black window bug isn't a bug in compiz, anyway.
<Vuen> yeah i know, but it's still critical as far as compiz by default goes, right?
<RAOF> No
<Vuen> though i assume they would just disable it on nvidia cards and leave it on for intel?
<RAOF> Not at all
<Vuen> ah
<RAOF> Only a small fraction of nvidia users see that at all.
<Hobbsee> the current plan is that it will stick, yes
<RAOF> Bigger ones include: compiz breaks Xv on all open drivers
<Dekkard> gsetroot
<Vuen> will it be on by default on kubuntu?
<RAOF> Dekkard: Is that aimed at anyone?
<Dekkard> no.. sorry
<RAOF> Hobbsee: That's your cue :)
<crdlb> well on my gentoo system upgrading to 6.6.192 of the ati drivers fixed Xv
<crdlb> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati gutsy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-ati: X.Org X server -- ATI display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6.3-2ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 375 kB, installed size 884 kB
<RAOF> crdlb: And Amaranth has a patch that fixes it, too.
<crdlb> backported it?
<RAOF> No, wrote it
<crdlb> oh that works too
<Vuen> sorry, what is Xv?
<crdlb> Xvideo
<crdlb> used for hardware-scaled video playback
<Hobbsee> Vuen: possibly.  it doesnt integrate well with kde yet.
<RAOF> AKA: Make my video look good and play well.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: thanks :)
<Vuen> Hobbsee: yeah, i've been running k gutsy for a couple weeks now. i'd love to leave compiz on but kde-window-decorator segfaults randomly and constantly
<Vuen> maybe i'll dig through the source sometime and try and fix it
<BotLobsta> can anyone help with gdm hanging whenever the X server restarts?
<crdlb> I guess ati 6.7 won't be out in time for gutsy
<Hobbsee> Vuen: that'd be good
<RAOF> Vuen: From the compiz ML it seems that k-w-d is, indeed, a crash-happy monkey.
<crdlb> indeed :(
<crdlb> also has lots of weird drawing glitches
<crdlb> wrt maximized windows
<Vuen> mm
<Vuen> well i've fixed a couple bugs in beryl before, so i'm not new to the code
<RAOF> Oh, awesome.
<RAOF> Go!  Go!
<pwnguin> is it just me or is h264 playback taken a turn for the worse recently
<Vuen> and i don't work tomorrow, so i've got squat to do. hopefully i'll be able to make some headway into what's wrong.
<pwnguin> (on linux)
<Vuen> pwnguin: do you get a lot of flickering back and forth between frames?
<Vuen> pwnguin: especially when seeking?
<pwnguin> i do get flickering, but it kinda looks like a vblank type problem
<Vuen> ah, yeah i think i get the same thing
<pwnguin> but worse seems to be a huge fps mismatch
<Vuen> started happening like two days ago?
<pwnguin> sounds about right
<Vuen> yep
<pwnguin> i get the same problem in feisty as i do gutsy
<Vuen> i get similar effects. still works well enough as long as i'm not doing anything else while the video's playing
<Vuen> hmm
<Vuen> anyway i gotta run, later
<pwnguin> im sure matroska doesn't help
<pwnguin> for reasons unknown to me, gstreamer can't cope with .mkv
<pwnguin> what's rather annoying is that the anime fansub groups can't agree on what's best
<pwnguin> mkv is great for them because they don't have to hardcode subtitles into the video --
<pwnguin> but the only player that handles mkv well enough is vlc, which does poorly with subtitiles in certain scenarios
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> FFmpeg (and by extension, MPlayer) should handle them well enough, no?
<pwnguin> apparently not
<pwnguin> mplayer usually handles mkvs okay, but it seems to choke on a video i grabbed recently
<pwnguin> granted, we're talking about a video that claims to be 1280x720
<RAOF> A/V is a minefield of people doing stupid things
<pwnguin> vlc wouldn't be so bad if they stopped refusing to admit they had a problem
<pwnguin> its obvious they do to users, but on slightly valid grounds, they wont take links to broken videos if they think there's a copyright issue
<pwnguin> (vlc has some subtitle rendering problems that mplayer handles properly, but it seems only the fansubbers bother putting that much effort into subtitles)
<Amaranth> RAOF: I didn't write the ati patch
<Amaranth> i snagged it from upstream
<Amaranth> i'm going to write the intel patch though
<Amaranth> but my patch was missing something and we should just grab the latest driver from experimental anyway
<RAOF> Amaranth: Aaah, sorry for giving you too much credit :)
<RAOF> Cool
<Hobbsee> yes, stop crediting Amaranth.  he'll get a big head.
<Amaranth> *cough*
<RAOF> I need to learn how to write drivers.  After I perfect my device for isolating myself from the regular timestream.
<pwnguin> dont worry
<pwnguin> everyone needs to learn how to write drivers
<pwnguin> thats what i determined after reading the nv driver
<RAOF> pwnguin: But that was deliberately obfuscated
<pwnguin> RAOF: that seems to have gone away
<RAOF> *I* need to learn how to fix nouveau :)
<pwnguin> ive seen old code with hex etc
<pwnguin> but i recently pulled from source and it doesn't seem too bad
<RAOF> Soon it'll be time to encourage users to break their systems by installing nouveau and the git DRM it requires!
<pwnguin> of course, i still have no idea what nv_shadow.c does
<pwnguin> i say, put nouveau in gobuntu
<RAOF> Not a bad idea.  It won't work well, though.
<pwnguin> it cant be much worse than nv
<RAOF> Yes it can
<RAOF> For example, with nv I can have an Iceweasel that renders correctly :P
<pwnguin> still, might as well have it out there as an optional replacement to nvidia-glx
<RAOF> Except that it doesn't actually do 3D to any usable extent
<RAOF> (IE: glxgears will run, as long as you only ever run one of them at a time, and the window's width is <= the height)
<RAOF> Sure, I'm running it on my Sid install, but it's not really anything that you'd want to use, rather than test.
<pwnguin> personally, id rather see it hit sooner rather than later, even if it could only be called a "preview" release
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  I'll probably package them up and throw them into my experimental repository.
<RAOF> But they're not ready to be used :)
<pwnguin> oh right, the ppa
<pwnguin> is that up now?
<RAOF> Oooh, actually it is.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i might build custom kernels that way ;)
<RAOF> I was thinking of my personal repository, but the ppa might be a fun thing to test.
<pwnguin> certainly, its a pita when kernel or alsa people say "try the latest upstream version"
<RAOF> I do (almost) all my bug reporting though launchpad, so that's not really something I come across very often :)
<pwnguin> whenver i bring up jack sense, the first thing i get from crimsun is "try the new alsa". which might be the right response
<pwnguin> but its not very fun on my part
<RAOF> Heh.  For crimsun, that's a sanity-preserving reflex
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> so
<masterloki> nautilus crashes opon opening a folder which is in a folder
<masterloki> so say for sake of argument i have on desktop folder abc
<masterloki> and inside folder abc i have bcd and cde
<masterloki> i can open abc just fine but trying to open either bcd or cde [second level folders]  kills nautilus again making it crash somehow
<masterloki> grah!?!!??!
<RAOF> Well known.  Welcome to gutsy :)
<masterloki> mloki@mloki-gutsy:~$ nautilus
<masterloki> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<masterloki> ** ERROR **: file nautilus-navigation-window.c: line 834 (activate_nth_short_list_item): assertion failed: (index < g_list_length (window->details->short_list_viewers))
<masterloki> aborting...
<masterloki> Aborted (core dumped)
<masterloki> other than grabbing rox-filer to get me through - what kinda thing does this?
<masterloki> oh and thanx :P
<databuddy> gah ovah here now
<databuddy> masterloki is my roomatezorz
* databuddy pats
<databuddy> btw masterloki: sudo apt-get install rox-filer
<databuddy> alt+f2 rox-filer
<databuddy> ;)
<databuddy> masterloki rox-filer is another file browser like nautilius - quite a light one in fact - you see that on my icewm installs usually
<databuddy> tho to open files its a little different at first kinda - but youll get it
<masterloki> ok I will try this out
<masterloki> databuddy I got this
<masterloki> No run action specified for files of this type (audio/x-mpegurl) - you can set a run action by choosing `Set Run Action' from the File menu, or you can just drag the file to an application.
<databuddy> right click etc
<databuddy> yup
<databuddy> but it remembers them so its not so bad
<databuddy> you might wanna put an icon for it on your [laughs]  desktop + / or / panel
<databuddy> ;)_
<databuddy> masterloki get that figured out?
<masterloki> no
<databuddy> ............
<databuddy> install rox-filer
<databuddy> thats done right?
<masterloki> got that
<databuddy> run it.
<masterloki> ok did
<databuddy> got that done right?
<databuddy> ok
<databuddy> browse to folder which contains say an anime file.
<databuddy> right click on said file.
<databuddy> there should be something near run
<databuddy> like set this and that
<databuddy> bah brb
<masterloki> the desktop thing is a hey btw
<masterloki> gah
<masterloki> well if anyone else has trouble with nautils
<masterloki> i changed it so it doesnt display the desktop] 
<masterloki> and unclicked always_use_browser
<masterloki> so it now opens seperate windows for each folder but it actually does it which is kinda nice
<masterloki> =P] 
<masterloki> yeah its the always_use_browser setting that seems to be important!
<zanaga> nautilus is broken?
<zanaga> i better not reboot my computer then =)
<databuddy> zanaga its not that bad
<databuddy> just change the setting above for fixingness
<zanaga> nah, i'll just wait for a fix without restarting nautilus =)
<zanaga> although, i liked the browser mode
<databuddy> zanaga no restarting nautilus
<databuddy> open a folder > [file?]  > preferences > that setting
<databuddy> or applications > system tools > config editor > apps > nautilus > forgotwhichone > that setting
<zanaga> databuddy: yeah, but i'm still running with a working nautilus
<databuddy> zanaga no need to reboot atall most likely
<databuddy> RAOF in the future have ppl uncheck the thingie that tells it to be a browser window
<databuddy> letting it open windows in seperate processes worked great as a fix ^^
<RAOF> databuddy: Aaah, which is why I haven't been seeing it.  I use spacial :)
<GodzChild> anyone using compiz-fusion on gusty?
<GodzChild> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GodzChild>   compiz-gnome: Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<GodzChild> E: Broken packages
<GodzChild> what the hell is that
<rsk> GodzChild: what you get sometimes when running a development version of ubuntu
<GodzChild> well im trying to install compiz..
<GodzChild> on gusty
<rsk> report it as a bug, it's probably already known.
<GodzChild> and it tells me i need libwnck8
<rsk> wait a day or two and im sure it's fixed
<GodzChild> k
<rsk> and make sure you are up to date
<rsk> by doing apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade
<worzel> hi can some one help me please
<RAOF> GodzChild: That's because you're using an unofficial, Feisty repository
<RAOF> GodzChild: Remove the trevinho repository, which will only break things.  Gutsy *already* has fusion packages, installed and enabled by default!
<RAOF> GodzChild: Also, please don't report any compiz bugs while you have that repository enabled.
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> can you tell me if you get this problem with the icons, using an icon theme like, say, gnome? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3077051&postcount=20
<frandavid100> anyone?
<asisak> frandavid100: checking
<frandavid100> thanks asisak
<asisak> no idea, though :(
<frandavid100> um... if you open synaptic, for example, does the green check button look fine or fuzzy like in my screenshots?
<asisak> maybe "fuzzy"
<frandavid100> alright, last one; if, in synaptic, you open configuration  preferences, does the check there look sharper than the one you just saw?
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(webjames/#ubuntu+1) rjek: any, i've got a laptop and if it's stolen i don't want my data being looked at, so encrypted file system
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<webjames> thanks rjek
<DanaG> hmm, https://launchpad.net/wubi
<DanaG> Any chance of getting that to give an interactive install, instead?
<Pici> DanaG: Hmm? Wubi isnt an official Ubuntu install method, its a 3rd party product.
<DanaG> Aah.
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-26
<BotLobsta> does anyone know what the gdk-pixbuf.loaders file does
<BotLobsta> and how to obtain said file?
<vlowther> woo 3 second S3 resume times! (and 2 of that is reloading my network modules)
* vlowther wonders who hardcoded /dev/hda in the acpi-support sleep.sh script
<monk> any fixes available for authentication against WPA2 APs failing?
<Hobbsee> monk: killall NetworkManager && NetworkManager
<monk> ok. i will try that. (and yes i am aware it will kill my irc connection as well ;) )
<LinuxProbie> Can anyone help me with samba? It's forgotten how to see my windows network
<homerhome1> anyone install gutsy in virtualbox?
<homerhome1> it stalls on me, I looked on there webpage and it a known bug, but has anyone got around this?
<nixternal> homerhome1: when it stalls, from the vbox filemenu, have you tried to do reset? that worked for me
<nixternal> i.e. make it attempt to load twice in one session if you catch what I am saying
<homerhome1> okay i'll give it a shot
<homerhome1> thanks
<nixternal> I think it is 'File -> Reset'
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an HP Pavilion dv6391 laptop with AMD Turion X2 on it, I installed Feisty (x86 version) on it, the problem is that it randomly crashes when I issue commands on the terminal (or console), especially when a beep occurs, anyone knows a solution for this ?
<DanaG> WTF?  For some reason, my DVD playing keeps freezing at chapter marks.
<DanaG> It says "Error reading NAV packet".
<Xemanth> AnAnt: how does it crash ? freeze
<AnAnt> Xemanth: yup, and if the last thing happening was a beep, it keeps beeping
<AnAnt> Xemanth: hello ?
<Xemanth> AnAnt: you have Kubuntu Feisty? Try disabling sound manager
<AnAnt> Xemanth: I don't use Kubuntu
<AnAnt> Xemanth: I tried Feisty (i386) and Gutsy (AMD64)
<jdt> hi, is this also the channel for Kubuntu 7.10?
<AnAnt> Gutsy has another problem though
<AnAnt> actually it is AMD64 versions that have another problem
<AnAnt> Xemanth: what is equivalent to sound manager in Ubuntu ?
<Xemanth> hmm
<Xemanth> AnAnt: i don't remember atm :D
<unimatrix9> AntAnt alsa mixer?
<DanaG> AaaaAAaAgh, and now Kaffeine just CRASHED again!
<DanaG> Argh.
<AnAnt> unimatrix9: that is just a volume controller
<unimatrix9> oh i see what you mean..
<unimatrix9> system / preferences / multimediasystems then ?
<unimatrix9> that only lets you choose sound systems, like for example alsa , or oss
<DanaG> What the hell?
<DanaG> It just froze again!
<DanaG> And when it crashes, it forgets all my settings changes.
<Xemanth> DanaG: use smplayer
<Xemanth> :)
<Xemanth> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsmplayer.sourceforge.net%2Flinux%2F&ei=6UeoRumLN5TknAOHk9mnCg&usg=AFQjCNH-_HFM4kKAYt1QBa4GjfrjljBY_g&sig2=fhdX_fk9qYTV49HKdwHE6w
<Xemanth> shit wrong url
<Xemanth> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/linux/
<Xemanth> DanaG: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/smplayer/smplayer_0.5.21_i386.deb
<DanaG> Can mplayer do AC3 decoding, and good deinterlacing without devouring my CPU?
<DanaG> Oh heck, smplayer is already in the repos.
<DanaG> Argh, smplayer doesn't give me a GUI to select which sound card to use.
<djkorn_> w0w..
<djkorn_> wuzup!?
<djkorn_> so... gutsy is faster now?
<djkorn_> i mean.. rendering cube 3D with reflection?
<Lunks> I can't get Avant Window Navigator to run on gutsy
<Lunks> compiling it myself gives me a "segmentation fault" error
<Lunks> trying to find a deb gives me that libwnck18 that everyone must already heard of. :P
<RAOF> Lunks: Don't use feisty repositories with Gutsy :)
<Lunks> i don't normally use, but I couldn't compile it so I gave it a try =p
<Lunks> RAOF: it's weird i can't find a single deb file for gutsy, why?
<RAOF> Lunks: Because no one uses gutsy :)
<RAOF> Also, because it's going to be in Debian (and hence Ubuntu) moderately soon
<Lunks> so, should I just wait then?
<Lunks>  =P
<Lunks> isn't there something i can do to work around this libwnck18 dependency?
<Zapek> recently evolution starts eating a lot of cpu while apparently doing nothing. it seems related to notification-daemon
<leperkhanz> I still can't get Gutsy to boot after the last updates (File corruption problem).  Is anyone else having this trouble?
<leperkhanz> Should I reinstall Tribe 3, or is there a better work around.  (I already tried fsck /dev/sdc6
* leperkhanz grudgingly goes for a reinstall.
<Nick_Hill> A question to people who fix bugs in Ubuntu, from a bug reporter!.. When filing hardware bugs, I try to provide as much information about hardware as I can. However, there is always likely more information the bug fixer will want about my system. Is there a program which can gather, in a consistent way, all driver, hardware interface, I/O, interrupt, DMA data a hardware developer can need in one operation?
<Nick_Hill> I am thinking of a program which can output a highly structured, possibly machine readable hardware interface profile.
<jussi01> Nick_Hill: yes there is
<Amaranth> Nick_Hill: easier to just be a responsive bug reporter and supply extra info as needed
<jussi01> are you on gnome?
<Amaranth> jussi01: and the hardware database stuff is worthless for this
<Nick_Hill> jussi01, Yes
<jussi01> Amaranth: why?
* jussi01 starts to fee lstupid
<Nick_Hill> I am thinking such information woudl be useful not just for bug reporting, but to build up a database of which machines have which hardware (particularly laptops) which can help with recommending those likely to work well with GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> jussi01: because that's submitted anonymously to a separate thing
<Infecto> Nick_Hill: but, its not laptopproblme
<Infecto> only its components
<Infecto> like ati cards
<rjek> Nick_Hill: That's already been done with the hardware reporting stuff, but that's not useful for bug reports.
<jussi01> Amaranth: but can you not quote your hardware database code in the bug report?
<Infecto> finger print readers
<rjek> The problem is, the things somebody might need past your usual lspci and dmesg could be almost anything, depending on the package.
<Nick_Hill> The information often does extend beyond lspci. For instance, which graphics driver is loaded, which modules loaded. The interrupts, DMA, etc
<rjek> dmesg often has clues to that information.  You could always just dump the contents of /proc into a text file.  But I still think that the data needed by a specific bug/package combination is so wide, that such a tool would have limited use.
<Nick_Hill> I thought that if pretty much everything about the hardware was captured, in a machine readable form, then compressed, bufg fixers would have less down time getting back to the bug reporter.
<Nick_Hill> A compressed audit of all machine hardware data would probably take only a few tens of K and be worth a simple command to attach it to a bug
<Nick_Hill> Such an effort could focus minds on how can we capture even more hardware data, perhaps leading to exploring innovative methods of profiling a hardware-software interface. Bug fixers might then find innovative ways of using the data available.
<rjek> Feel free to write a script to do it.
<Nick_Hill> rjek, I am trying to see how far imagination for such an idea can stretch, and determine if there is a consensus on the possible benefits.
<Ind[y] > What was the last LTS Ubuntu, and what will be the next?
<rsk> Ind[y] : 6.06 and every two years
<Ind[y] > rsk: So, the next will be 8.10?
<rsk> Ind[y] : right now 8.xx will be the next lts
<rsk> Ind[y] : why are you asking?
<Ind[y] > where xx is what?
<Ind[y] > 04 06 or 10?
<rjek> Well, 6.06 plus two years is 8.06
<Ind[y] > ok
<Ind[y] > thanks
<rsk> ?
<Ind[y] > Update Notifier does not work at all. It does not update, thus, it does not notify me.
<Ind[y] > So?
<rsk> i dont get it
<Nick_Hill> 6.06 was delayed for two months. It was supposed to have been released in April but needed more debugging.
<Ind[y] > rsk: Update Notifier does not work at all. It does not update, thus, it does not notify me.
<rsk> Ind[y] : try via the commandline sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> oh that reminds me...
* Pici looks
<eagles0513875> sup every1
<rsk> hey
<eagles0513875> sweet jacks workign now
<Ind[y] > rsk: Why?
<Ind[y] > rsk: I CAN update.
<Ind[y] > And all that stuff.
<Ind[y] > It just doesn't get done automatically. Neither Update Notifier tells me that there are updates available.
<Ind[y] > Pici: Did you find anything?
<Pici> Ind[y] : To be honest, it reminded me of another issue I had to look at.
<Ind[y] > Pici: lol
<Pici> But let me see in a few if the gui update notifier works for me
<rsk> Ind[y] : in gusty?
<Ind[y] > rsk: Yes. (I had it in Feisty, too)
<Ind[y] > Is Michael Vogt here?
<Hobbsee> Ind[y] : mvo
<Ind[y] > (the developer that tries to fix the bug)
<Ind[y] > Hobbsee: sorry?
<Hobbsee> Ind[y] : his irc nick is mvo
<asisak> Ind[y] : nickserv says "Last Seen: 1 hour 53 minutes 32 seconds ago"
<Ind[y] > ok
<Ind[y] > thanks
<Ind[y] > Another issue tha I had with every Ubuntu version, (in gutsy, as well) is that if you set a domain name for your pc, through network-admin, the computer name of your pc, gets discarded from /etc/hosts, and a very strange thing happens. Application such as terminal, and open home folder, get launched after a while, when you start them.
<Ind[y] > s/tha/that
<Ind[y] > s/Application/Applications
<Ind[y] > Delay to start.
<SeveredCross> You're supposed to log out and log back in when you do that, aren't you?
<Ind[y] > SeveredCross: That does not fix the problem.
<SeveredCross> Odd.
<Ind[y] > But when you go to /etc/hosts and add your computer name to 127.0.0.1 again, then everything is normal.
<SeveredCross> Very odd.
<SeveredCross> Never had the issue myself.
<Ind[y] > SeveredCross: Remove for a while your computer name (host name) from /etc/hosts and try.
<Ind[y] > *and see
<SeveredCross> Oh, I know what it would do full well, just it's odd that it would not get readded if you change the hostname.
<SeveredCross> Filed a bug against network-admin?
<Ind[y] > No. I will.
<Ind[y] > The fact is that I have filed some bugs, but the most got ignored.
<Ind[y] > So I find it pointless.
<Hobbsee> Ind[y] : i suggest you help out with bug triage, so it isnt so worthless, then.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey how r ya ur up rather late
* Hobbsee is eating dinner, and reinstating a ban.
<Hobbsee> bu totherwise good
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee:may i ask what this ban is:(
<Hobbsee> a guy being a jerk in #Kubuntu, which someone else removed.
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: forsome reason in kubuntu testers i get a 404 when i type something then hit enter it says cant send to channel
<Hobbsee> that's probably because you were distracting it, and stopping others from getting work done...
<Hobbsee> so you got muted in all the development channels
<eagles0513875> :( how can i get unmuted
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: removed.  please learn to stay on topic.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ty Hobbsee btw ive isolated the bug to the latest version of lib xine 1.1.7
<Hobbsee> hooray.  so you said in the bug report
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> no i just dont know how to fix it
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: its so hard to find someone else whose running the 64bit version to confirm the bug
<rjek> I'd try, but I'm not about to install in-development software on either my desktop or laptop, which are my only two AMD64 machines.
<eagles0513875> rjek: i have it installed on my laptop i would like someone to confirm this bug or its just me who did something stupid and some how broke something
* Hobbsee sighs about people with their $mypetbugs
* Hobbsee should fix some bugs.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: lol u referring to me somehow
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: at the first?  yes.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: from what ive seen it doesnt seem like anybody has worked on my bug besides myself would that change now that ive isolated what the cause is
<Hobbsee> maybe.
<Hobbsee> then again, how many bugs are in launchpad again?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i know what ur saying
<Hobbsee> have you filed it with the xine guys?
<eagles0513875> no i have not i have with the kde guys
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: was in the channel the other day and they guys in there were rather jerks
<Hobbsee> you isolated the problem to xine, so you filed it with kde...rigth then.
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> will file it now with xine if i can find the link to report any bugs on their pg
<rjek> Hobbsee: Are you expecting logic from users? :)
<Hobbsee> rjek: absolutely.
<Hobbsee> rjek: you are in #ubuntu+1
<asisak> rjek: "this is not #ubuntu" as the #debian topic says :)
<Hobbsee> rjek: you are *supposed* to know various things in the linux world, including how to file bugs, and hwo not to be a moron.
<unimatrix9> hllo LL
<Hobbsee> rjek: see the /topic about all the warnings.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i need to start developing that logic  especially if im going into the IT field and programming part
<unimatrix9> is there an irc channel for the livecd?
<Hobbsee> unimatrix9: i dont think so.  for gutsy, it's here
<asisak> unimatrix9: development / testing / user support?
<rjek> Hobbsee: I completely agree.  It does appear that most people who come in here to ask questions are just version junkies with a fetish for bling, and not actually interested in helping.
<Hobbsee> rjek: they must be from the forums :P
<eagles0513875> i love helping
<Hobbsee> rjek: incidently, that's why they get ignored a lot
<unimatrix9> or a list of options to give the live startup : i am trying to find a way to disable floppy seek at bootup of gutsy
<eagles0513875> unimatrix9: have u checked in ur bios
<Hobbsee> unimatrix9: er...isnt that a bios thing?
<unimatrix9> alas no such option in bios
* rjek shudders people too lazy to type "you" and "your", too. :)
<rjek> unimatrix9: Does the seek happen before the CD boots?  If so, you've not got many options.
<eagles0513875> unimatrix9: do u need the floppy drive cuz if u dont just go into the bios and disable it
<eagles0513875> unimatrix9: as well as take it out of the boot sequence
<unimatrix9> i seeks after loading the splash screen , its an know bug, feisty had the same thing
<unimatrix9> so i am stuck with 6.10
<unimatrix9> :P
<Hobbsee> unimatrix9: bug #?
<eagles0513875> unimatrix9: just go into the bios take it out of the boot sequence and disable the drive or u could always unplug it lol
<rjek> Does the floppy seek cause something catastrophic to happen?
<rjek> Perhaps one option is to prevent the floppy module from being loaded.
<unimatrix9> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/97306
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97306 in casper "[feisty]  installer reports I/O error dev fd0" [Undecided,New] 
<rjek> I seem to recall there's a way of blacklisting modules from the kernel command line, but I forget what it is.
<unimatrix9> i dont have an floppy drive, but it seeks it any way
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: logic is something you want to develop in conjunction with when learning to speak, and not to speak, and when you're being annoying to others, and/or not following the rules
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ill be quiet now
<unimatrix9> hmm, what about loading it in txt mode and then going from there...
<rjek> unimatrix9: One assumes the BIOS isn't configured to suggest there is a floppy drive installed?  My only suggestion past getting the bug fixed is to blacklist the floppy module.
<rjek> Removing "quiet splash" from the kernel command line will certainly let you see what's going on.
* rjek does that by default on all his installs.  I prefer to see what's going on than a pretty logo.  If I wanted that, I'd use a Mac :)
<unimatrix9> good tip
<eagles0513875> rjek: how did u do that
<rjek> eagles0513875: If you can't be bothered to type "you", I can't be bothered to answer.
<unimatrix9> i remember that knoppix has an list of cheatcodes that you can use to give the live cd , maybe there is some need for such a list for the ubuntu live startup..for trouble shooting, there are already some things listed afcause...
<eagles0513875> rjek: sry bad habit of mine from instant messaging
<eagles0513875> rjek: how did you manage to do that i agree with you that is more useful than seeing the kubuntu name and loading bar
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i filed the report with xine
<rjek> eagles0513875: You can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  Find the line that starts #defoptions=, and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options.  Save, run update-grub.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: great.  now wait.
<Hobbsee> or fix it
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i am waiting lol and if i do try to fix it what file woudl i look it lol
<rjek> eagles0513875: Do not uncomment that line, btw.  Otherwise update-grub won't work.
<eagles0513875> rjek: would it be a good idea to make a back up of the menu.lst
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you were told where to start fixing last time, in #ubuntu-motu.  you acted like a brick wall.  there's no need to tell you again - you can look at your own logs.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok
<rjek> eagles0513875: If you're scared of breaking it, then yeah, sure, make a backup.
<rjek> I don't bother.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: people may as well spend time helping people who want to learn, and are willing to do a bit of research on their own, not wasting their times with brick walls.
<eagles0513875> rjek: ive broken the x a number of times in the past just trying to get my open gl to work lol now thank god for a wiki i can do it but i still make a back up just in case
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ill figure it out on my own
<Hobbsee> good.
<rjek> Fortunately, I'm careful with what hardware I buy, so stuff like GL just works out of the box.
<eagles0513875> rjek: i hate ati
<rjek> I don't hate them.  But I'd always favour NVIDIA or Intel graphics over ATI.
* jussi01 is quite pleased with his ati...
<eagles0513875> rjek: same
<eagles0513875> jussi01: what model ati u got
* Hobbsee wonders at eagles0513875's definition of "same"
* Hobbsee also notes that eagles0513875 is acting like a brick wall again.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ??
<jussi01> 9200
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: im saying i like nvidia or intel ovr ati
<eagles0513875> jussi01: no wonder lol u dont have as much of a headache as i do
<Hobbsee> oh right, i missed a line.
<Hobbsee> that still doesnt stop the fact that you're acting like a brick wall
<Hobbsee> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
* eagles0513875 bangs head on desk really hard wanting to get out of that habit
* eagles0513875 tryign to find that line rjek told me to edit but not finding it and not giving up looking for it
<rjek> eagles0513875: Search for "defoptions"
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<eagles0513875> i was typing in some extra stuff
<eagles0513875> woot
<eagles0513875> rjek: brb goign to try it out
<eagles0513875> rjek: that kicks *** lol sensoring myself here and its rather interesting it loads alot faster then with the splash screen
<eagles0513875> rjek: what else did u do to ur system
<rjek> I doubt it's noticably faster at all.
<rjek> It's just more stuff looks like it's happening, so it looks faster.
<eagles0513875> rjek: what else have you done with ur system
<rjek> I don't customise much.  All I've done is patch acpi-support such that thinkpad-keys doesn't eat 10% of CPU, and fix a backlight-related problem in the intel X driver.
* eagles0513875 going to take a stab at debugging xine
<rjek> It's less effort and cheaper to buy a faster computer than it is to faff about squeezing the last drop of performance out of what I've got.
<eagles0513875> rjek: thats kool i have an amd athlon 64 which im loving right now with probably one of the greatest 64bit os
<Hobbsee> rjek: i'd be interested in that acpi-support patch, and how many people it works for
<Hobbsee> and the backlight related problem, come to think of it
<eagles0513875> rjek: lol well im going try and start on a project and create a rather interesting linux distro but that is going off topic
<rjek> Hobbsee: The issue is that thinkpad-keys checks the NVRAM every 50ms.  I just changed it to check once every half second (one #define changed).  I can live with that latency.
<rjek> Hobbsee: I forget where I got the patch for the intel driver, but it's already in gusty IIRC.
<Hobbsee> rjek: have you filed a bug with a patch about that thinkpad-keys?
<Hobbsee> ah, great.
<rjek> Hobbsee: I did, yes.
<Hobbsee> rjek: did it get implemented?
<Hobbsee> rjek: and if not, what's the bug #?
<rjek> Hobbsee: Although apparently newer acpi-supports etc don't even require thinkpad-keys
<rjek> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/126655
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126655 in hotkey-setup "thinkpad-keys polls too frequently and is a major culprit of CPU wakes" [Undecided,New] 
<rjek> Hobbsee: I believe the ibm-acpi guys implemented it all as real acpi events in their driver, so the need for a userland-daemon vanished.
<rjek> I've also spoken to thinkpad-keys' author (Paul Sladen) as I see him quite frequently in #debian-uk
<Hobbsee> rjek: right.  ie, is this something that should still be fixed in ubuntu, or is it fixed in another wya now?
* Hobbsee cant really tell
<rjek> Hobbsee: I'm told by the thinkpad people that it should be solved in the kernel by the time gutsy ships.
<rjek> But I've had no concrete answer.
<Hobbsee> rjek: right
* elkbuntu notes that sladen also resides in -motu, -devel and various other ubuntu channels
<rjek> He has his fingers in many pies.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: is there anything u would like me to test out for ya
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: not currently
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok let me know if i can test out any debugged stuff for ya
<Trewas> it's somehow ironic that gnome-power-manager and thinkpad-keys are the worst cpu-wasters on my thinkpad x41, after all they both are programs that are mainly useful on laptops where not wasting cpu would be nice
<Trewas> both use way more cpu than x or firefox for example
* eagles0513875 is rather lost in the sea of xine source files 
<unimatrix9> how much cpu time does beryl use? or dont you use it?
<Hobbsee> unimatrix9: beryl isnt in gutsy
<rjek> Trewas: Snap.  gnome-power-manager is almost completely useless on my X61.
<rjek> Powertop is a great little tool, btw.
<unimatrix9> ah, its called desktop effects ...
<unimatrix9> or desktops looks...
<Trewas> unimatrix9: I tried compiz briefly but didn't saw any point using it as it doesn't respect workspace switcher preferences etc
<rjek> Workspace switching and different keyboard shortcut semantics are the reasons I don't use it.
<Pici> PriceChild: For some reason restricted manager is... well... in the restricted repos.
<PriceChild> restricted repos?
<unimatrix9> yes you are right, but some people really go for desktop effects.
<Pici> mc44 had the same issue.
<PriceChild> Pici, restricted repos?
<rjek> unimatrix9: I am one for fuctionality rather than bling.  I'm interested in Compiz Fusion, as some of its plugins actually look useful.
<unimatrix9> its true that the restricted manager does not load by default on gutsy, you have to install it if you want it, but maybe that will be changed on the final release
<Pici> PriceChild: you know.  universe,multiverse,main, restricted
<PriceChild> oh sorry yeah
* Pici gives PriceChild a cup of coffee
<PriceChild> so its not installed by default anymore?
<unimatrix9> see above
<unimatrix9> :)
* eagles0513875 is happy that some updated pkgs today fixed jack and its able to run
<PriceChild> i also notice desktop effects has been consolidated into system > preferences > appearance :)
<unimatrix9> yes true, hard to find if you are used to some other place to look...:)
<unimatrix9> even for us change can be hard eh? ;)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: im glad at least i can listen to music in another audio player
<Hobbsee> yay!
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: honestly im rather flustered with xine source but ill figure it out lol
<Hobbsee> cool
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6182 what out of everything do i download here
<Pici> eagles0513875: Is that the link you meant to paste?
<eagles0513875> Pici: i know its to a program but what of those files would i download to install and help test it out
<eagles0513875> Pici: do i just download the tar.gz
<Hobbsee> you download all of it...
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: then you compile them like normal
<Hobbsee> then you run dpkg-source -x foo.dsc, then compile, yes
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ty hobbs
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: feisty came with xinelib 1.1.6 is that right
<Hobbsee> dont remember, look it up
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok
<asisak> !info xinelib feisty
<ubotu> Package xinelib does not exist in feisty
<eagles0513875> asisak: then what did amarok use in feisty
<asisak> !info libxine1 feisty
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2414 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<asisak> I was dumb not figuring out the real package name first :)
<eagles0513875> asisak: ty lol maybe i can isolate the problem that i have with my bug even further than i already have
<asisak> yw eagles0513875
<asisak> good luck :)
<eagles0513875> asisak: ty lol i have to say xine is rather flustering when u dont know one bit of programmign language lol
<eagles0513875> asisak: do u have a machine that has feisty on it or is the machine ur on the only one that has kubuntu on it
<asisak> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<asisak> I have neither Kubuntu nor Feisty machines, sorry.
<eagles0513875> asisak: its ok
<eagles0513875> asisak: ur ubuntu user
* rjek bitchslaps eagles0513875.
* eagles0513875 nods head and says to self i deserved that
* eagles0513875 since i cant use amarok i being searching through my music collection for something to play
* eagles0513875 needs to figure out how to remove old xine stuff from machine
<asisak> sudo apt-get remove libxine.*
<asisak> removes all xine stuff
<eagles0513875> asisak: even if its compiled from source
<asisak> every binary is compiled from source :D
<eagles0513875> k
<asisak> but no, if you have not installed it via a package manager...
<eagles0513875> shit
<eagles0513875> i think i broke something
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* eagles0513875 thinks i broke apt im a smart one
<eagles0513875> asisak: i broke apt:(
<eagles0513875> nm i fixed it i think
<asisak> eagles0513875: what do you mean by 'breaking apt'?
<eagles0513875> asisak: i somehow uninstalled adept manager and a shared folder when i purged xine from my system
<eagles0513875> asisak: just had to reinstall adept manager
<eagles0513875> !extract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extract - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> asisak: just removing xine removed alot of programs i use like ark for instance
<phalax> I have problems with error code 139 from dpkg.. Is this a known issue??
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: should i report a bug when purging xine from system it installs essential programs if the bug has not already been reported
<phalax> I think its from the latest apt upgrade..
<eagles0513875> what changed in the latest apt upgrade
<eagles0513875> can anyone explaine to me y the xine pkg for amarok is named aspell sl
<Pici> Huh?
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: what?  if you uninstall xine, it installs other stuff?
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: very unlikely.  if you're talking about autoremoves.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i was purging it from my system then it uninstalled ark and adept manager
<asisak> eagles0513875: it is sure that the xine package  is not named aspell
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: on gutsy, you're expected to actually look at things, and not blindly hit "yes"
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: so if you file it, i'll just mark it as user error.
<asisak> phalax: what is this 139-code issue?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i was in adept when i purged it
<eagles0513875> and it happened
<Hobbsee> ...and?
<phalax> Stller in apt (0.7.4ubuntu1) ...
<phalax> Segmentation fault
<phalax> dpkg: fel vid hantering av apt (--configure):
<phalax>  underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 139
<phalax> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<phalax>  apt
<eagles0513875> it uninstalled adept manager and ark
<phalax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pici> !paste  | phalax
<ubotu> phalax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> !adept fix | phalax
<ubotu> phalax: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: you would have uninstalled kubuntu-desktop with uninstalling xine, whcih probably set a whole lot of stuff to auto-remove.
<Hobbsee> then if you hit full-upgrade withotu looking, yes you would have screwed up yoru system.  this si where you actually have to look and think, and not blindly hit yes.
<eagles0513875> is that a bug worth reporting or would be just user error
<Hobbsee> it's not worth reporting a bug over, as it's your fault.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> well i fixed it
<Dekkard> ... so i take it that the latest (61) gaggle of updates is ok?
<Pici> Why would they not be?
<Dekkard> heh
<Dekkard> i remember on feisty.. one bunch caused systems to become unbootable
<zefyrus> I've just upgraded to gutsy and my Turion 64 X2 have the second core disabled !!!
<zefyrus> the 7.04 kernel worked fine
<jussi01> !bug | zefyrus
<ubotu> zefyrus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Dekkard> zefyrus,  do you still have the other kernel in your boot dialogue?
<eagles0513875> asisak: now this is an interesting turn of events in regards to my bug
<zefyrus> sure,
<zefyrus> but i'll have to recompile the nvida package
<zefyrus> again
<zefyrus> ;@
<zefyrus> :@
<Dekkard> try doing it on an athlon 900...
<Dekkard> if you think it sucks on a turion
<Hobbsee> Dekkard: does your apt always segfault?
<Dekkard> no
<Dekkard> lots of crash reports though
<Dekkard> update mine
<Dekkard> mime
<Dekkard> opera
<Dekkard> notification applet
<Dekkard> tomboy
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: my bug #126598 has been updated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126598 in amarok "Audio cuts out in and out in amarok and kde 3.5.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126598
<Dekkard> ive hade pypanel crash a bunch when i use pekwm
<Dekkard> so i dont know if maybe theyr is a python problem..
<eagles0513875> Dekkard: report ur bugs dude if they have not been reported already
<Dekkard> ya think?
<eagles0513875> yep
* eagles0513875 ponders is there an amarok configuration folder that needs to be remove before amarok is reinstalled just incase the bug is in there
<jussi01> .amarok?
<Hobbsee> likely wise
<asisak> maybe something in .kde
<eagles0513875> asisak: didnt see anything in there
<asisak> .kde/share/config/amarok* maybe
<asisak> But how to find config files is quite basic knowledge in my opinion from someone running the development version :)
<Hobbsee> locate .amarok*
<Hobbsee> locate amarok*
<Hobbsee> but yes, you should actually know what you're doing
<jussi01> bingo!!
<eagles0513875> lol
<tatters> !vm-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vm-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tatters> vmware-server
<asisak> tatters: I guess we only have vmware-player packages
<tatters> yup :(
<eagles0513875> tatters: u wanting to run it on a 32bit machine
<tatters> yes
<eagles0513875> i dont know how to do it but i know once u instlal it u have to then patch it
<eagles0513875> that is all i know
<tatters> ok thnx  will it be become available in future or have they dropped it?
<eagles0513875> tatters: im not sure
<asisak> tatters: I am almost sure vmware server have never been included in Ubuntu. I am not sure if there is a possibility to include it
<Hobbsee> vmware-server has never been in ubuntu, this is correct
<tatters> it was available in fiesty I only just reformatted and installed gutsy
<asisak> That must have been some 3rd party repository...
<Hobbsee> vmware-player was.  server never was.
<Hobbsee> oh wait
* eagles0513875 is getting really frustrated bout things
<Hobbsee> yes, that's correct
<Pici> vmware-server-kernel-modules is in feisty, but not gutsy.
<tatters> cannot remeber sure it w
<tatters> yah thought I was going mad for mo
<Hobbsee> Pici: suspect it got removed
<tatters> lol,only want it so my partner can play Bingo ,,,game requires IE
<asisak> tatters: you might use ie4linux
<Pici> !ies4linux | tatters
<ubotu> tatters: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
* eagles0513875 loves ie4linux
<tatters> yah just looking into that now,thnx
<eagles0513875> guys im going to take a break from thsi and relax before i head out to a concert soon
* jussi01 likes crossover more
* eagles0513875 wonders whats the advantage ovr cedega isnt it pretty much same program
* eagles0513875 or vry similar
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> not at all
* eagles0513875 im out guys to relax and cool down for a bit before i head out to a concert later guys
<tatters> is there a gutsy repo available for ie4linux
<asisak> tatters: I am afraid there is none
<tatters> So my only option is to compile or ?
<Dekkard> roll a .deb?
<Hobbsee> which involves compiling, yes.
<lemo> isn't ie4linux just a script?
<lemo> and i guess you won't need any deb for it, just download and run
<tatters> doesnt the script have to be distro specific still though?
<tatters> btw complete noob here
<lemo> i guess you only need wine from repos to run the script
<tatters> yeh it seems most of the instruction is for wine so ill give the script a try after installing wine
<asisak> tatters: if you are a complete noob you should not use gutsy.
<tatters> oh I dont know I am doing ok,just need a little help now n then
<tatters> I new to linux 5 months been messin with comps for 25 yrs so I have no fear of the unknown
<tatters> I remeber using 8 bit wide paper tape :))
<rsk> tatters: dont forget to run latest wine from the winehq repo
<asisak> tatters: okay, no offense meant :)
<tatters> asisak  no worries, I was not offended I understand Y u said it,and thnx all for help IE4slinux up  n runnin, and seems to have solved the problem :)
<Toma-> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<LeeJunFan> Is it just me or is openoffice broken in gutsy? It won't get past the splash screen for me, stops at 100% and consumes 100% cpu.
<jussi01> LeeJunFan: sounds like it. file a bug ;)
<loufoque> I just upgraded to gutsy and one of my hard disks is constantly making noise
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to install the 2.6.22 kernel on a fiesty install
<loufoque> plus for some reason I can't even mount the single partition that's on it
<skyfalcon866> from the gutsy disk
<asisak> loufoque: do you use UUID-s?
<asisak> or you have another problem
<loufoque> asisak: the disk isn't even mounted
<loufoque> when I try to mount it, I get mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/test busy
<loufoque> and when I try to umount it, I get umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<loufoque> /media/test is obviously not busy, I just created the directory
<loufoque> the biggest problem though, is the constant noise
<loufoque> it's extremely annoying
<mrsno> loufoque check with 'sudo mount' to see what is mounted
<mrsno> and where
<DanaG> Argh, I've been having issues with CD reading.
<loufoque> it is not mounted
<mrsno> i would be worried about the hd making noises though :o
<DanaG> I thought my laptop CD drive was broken, because trying to 'dd' from it would give an error immediately.
<DanaG> But I booted Windows and it works.
<DanaG> !info smartctl
<loufoque> I guess I'll just have to plug it out
<ubotu> Package smartctl does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> !smartmontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<DanaG> aah.  Third time's the charm.
<loufoque> my dmesg is full of
<loufoque> [ 1025.686579]  device-mapper: table: 254:4: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<loufoque> [ 1025.686957]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<slimz> hey, i just saw the digg of atlantis/screensaver, how do i get this for gutsy? it says compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is already newest, but i dont see it
<loufoque> stopping udev stops the annoying sound
<loufoque> looks like I found the bug
<loufoque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress] 
<Pici> slimz: Sounds like Gutsy's package isnt synced with the latest c-f svn/git
<slimz> Pici, how would i go about gettingit?
<Pici> slimz: You'd have to download it from the opencompositing.org git and compile it yourself.
<slimz> ahh ok,thanks!
<slimz> Pici, maybe i should just wait :)
<DanaG> Oh, if you don't use evms, you can / may remove it.
<slimz> Pici, i thought you can get just the plugin to compile,but you have to compile the whole thing
<fwefe> Hi! Is it only me that cant install themefiles in new gutsy?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<jussi01> hello MacSlow
<lsproc> I am unable to install Gutsy with update-manager in Feisty, the Update text never shows
<lsproc> what should i do?
<colourtux> Has anyone here been using Gibbon?
<asisak> I guess most people here use Gutsy (as well)
<colourtux> I have not have time to upgrade from KDapper. Feisty didnt like my graphics card so...
<Pici> hmm. Did the update-manager notify icon get bigger or is it just my imagination?
<asisak> Pici: it got bigger
<Pici> Neat.
<lsproc> The update manager will not see Gutsy even if i run with -d. How shall I get it to see it/upgrade
<johnnybuoy> hi
<johnnybuoy> I am creating a .deb package at the moment
<johnnybuoy> and I'm wondering what the way is to change the PATH of the system...
<johnnybuoy> the PATH environment variable, to be exact
<johnnybuoy> I know it is not usually recommended to do so, but this is a special case
<Enselic> Are virtual consoles disabled in gutsy?
<Enselic> (as in C-A-F1)
<xorl> Ok, so I am trying to get down to this probably in the launchpad, issue with firefox/thunderbird/Flock, if they pop up a window they instantly lock up.
<xorl> Or segfault down to term
<xorl> ah ha
<xorl> Fixed.
<xorl> GTK theme was incompatible
<xorl> ah hah
<xorl> yeah
<xorl> current GTK platform is not compatible with themes from previous gutsy 7.04
<xorl> tested with 3 other themes, they lock up mozilla based products
<scotth> is anyone else seeing that notification popups are behaving weirdly
<asisak> scotth: what do you mean?
<scotth> like I hover over the gnome-power-manager notification applet and I get nothing, but if I move away I get info about my battery that doesn't go away until I mouse over
<scotth> same thing happens to the music-applet and tomboy
<scotth> its pretty annoying and I'm unsure where to look for a related bug report, much less where to file it
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-27
<gnomefreak> scotth: get the latest updates that seemed to have fixed the issue here (same as yours)
<jdt> has anyone experienced an issue with OpenOffice on Kubuntu+1 where it simply does not load?
<asisak> jdt: Hobbsee is an expert of this :)
<asisak> jdt: some people are experiencing it, some are not
<asisak> maybe depends on kubuntu vs. ubuntu as well
<jdt> asisak: sweet, hopefully he is online.. Ooo worked fine for me originally, but after updating at some point about 2 days ago it broke...
<asisak> jdt: *she* is not online ATM
<jdt> asisak: Thats probably fortunate given my last statement :)..    Do you have any pointers on where to look to fix?
<asisak> Sorry, I don't really understand what happens. Seems to be GTK-related.
<asisak> But neither me nor others seem to have time to investigate it so far...
<jdt> ok, thanks
<asisak> jdt: np
<jdt> Im sure a fix will roll through at some point.
<jdt> asisak: thankyou
<masterloki> !gutsy64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterloki> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<RAOF> masterloki: What are you after?
<masterloki> RAOF, 64bit gutsy installer found it
<masterloki> amd64 is only 64bit installer correct?
<masterloki> btw RAOF how broken is gutsy64bit vs 32bit ?
<masterloki> <3 axel
<RAOF> Um, I'm not really sure what you're asking.  If you want a 64bit install (on an amd64 or appropriate intel chip), then that's the installer for you.
<RAOF> Broken?  Exactly as broken.
<masterloki> perfect
<masterloki> ive found the 32bit to be quite functional :D
<Pici> I would think that any 64bit specific issues would be pretty low level
<RAOF> The 64bit build has never really been significantly more or less broken, at least for the past couple of releases.
<masterloki> awesome - still doing the firefox-32 package?
<masterloki> or something like? to get flash etc working correctly without wine?
<RAOF> Pici: Actually, there are some issues that only appear in i386, not amd64 ;)
<RAOF> masterloki: You can install gnash
<masterloki> gnash? @_@
<masterloki> standalone only or embeded too?
* masterloki makes note
<RAOF> The GNU free flash player.  Both.
<Pici> !gnash | masterloki
<ubotu> masterloki: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<masterloki> ty Pici
<masterloki> oo very promissing
<RAOF> masterloki: Current status in gutsy includes youtube :)(
<masterloki> RAOF, purrrfect :>
* masterloki rubs hands together
<masterloki> ram test went well
<masterloki> tested 5 full rounds at full speed correct timings dual channel in 3 hrs [2 1gig sticks] 
<masterloki> hehe this is gonna be fun
<masterloki> unfortunately i had to move hdd's to controller card.
<knix> if only that always worked :(
<knix> I can run my ram at a full ddr2-800 at like 3-3-3-6 for 16 hours in memtest86
<masterloki> and i cant seem to get em to boot - even with changing fstab stuff so gonna reinstall gutsy and hope that fixes things [with a little creative fstab editing on the other installs] 
<masterloki> knix, nice
<knix> But the box will reboot in liek 10 seconds once you load up an OS :F
<masterloki> wth?
<masterloki> what chipset?
<knix> 965p
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<masterloki> 946gz here
<masterloki> but im running at ddr2 667 5-5-5-15
<knix> what cpu?
<masterloki> which is max rated on board - went to kingston site and found a 1gig stick that was rated for this mobo and then grabbed a paired kit with two of em in it
<masterloki> d946gzis mobo / pentium e2160 [dual 1.8Ghz]  / 2gigs kingston paired
<masterloki> kept hdd's and opticals
<knix> nice
<masterloki> yeah once i get gutsy going i'll probably try a gentoo install on one of the partitions
<masterloki> or mebbie a lfs
<knix> haha
<masterloki> but not till i get sensors in and running and put load on sucker watching temps
<masterloki> i'd rather not push too hard till im sure that itl take it in this case with this cpu fan
<masterloki> etc
* masterloki watches smoke rise4
<masterloki> ;_;
<knix> I'm, sure you're fine
<knix> I have an E6420
<knix> And I can OC it from stock 2.13 to 3.2 by simply uping the bus to full 400mhz
<knix> stock voltage and everything
<masterloki> does have the intel exaust in it so thats good - moved a 90mm over from one of my old cases, and have 2 spare 80mm's to toss in tho it can only use one... tho im considering screwing to outside of the case over the intel output thingier
<knix> Never seen it above 40C
<masterloki> nice
<masterloki> very nice actually
<masterloki> ;)
<knix> It can go a lot higher
<masterloki> ok burn done bb in like 30
<knix> I just don't want to oc my ram
<knix> or buy more expensive sticks :P
<masterloki> yeah
<masterloki> yeah
<masterloki> 102 delivered for mine - not bad
<masterloki> i wanted to get single 2gig stick and then get another later but  meh
<knix> I got 4x1g
<masterloki> if im investing that much in the system i'll build me a quad later - like next year
<masterloki> nice
<masterloki> ok bbiaw ^^
<knix> bye
<pimp31415> ok i lied im back :>
<pimp31415> ooo extra desktop effects via cd works great ;)
<pimp31415> lets see if it hangs on manual partitioning
<pimp31415> oo awesome works here ;)
<pimp31415> well
<pimp31415> ~15 min to install - impressive ;)
* pimp31415 goes to boot into 64bit gutsy
<masterloki> w94erfhq234987hr
<masterloki> ok knix or anyone
<masterloki> got the d946gzis mobo by intel and i got a ide controller card in there - and its not being picked up to boot from!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ulysses_> does anybody know why easytag has no more mp3 support on gutsy?
<ulysses_> and flac neither..
<ulysses_> ok, just read on launchpad...
<crimsun> 127345.
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> im having super hard time getting the bios to detect hdd's on controller card.
<masterloki> please any ideas??
<snadge> is compiz fusion in gutsy at the moment?
<Pici> snadge: yes.
<snadge> im tempted to try the tribe 3 install .. but im put off by the dpkg and dependencies warning in the topic
<snadge> i have a bit of experience with that
<snadge> im wondering if i can at least get a semi workable system out of it with compiz
<snadge> or if i should just be patient
<masterloki> its mostly not bad
<masterloki> if you have an extra parition that is
<snadge> i want to actually help though.. imo desktop effects regressed between edgy and feisty (mostly ati's fault.. but also beryl package is broken)
<crimsun> beryl is obsolete.
<snadge> yes i realise this now.. but what im _hoping_ is that gutsy will have a good go of being able to do the effects with compiz fusion
<DanaG> Hmm, one issue I one ran into:
<snadge> no matter if you have nvidia or ati.. and in the case of ati, if you're using fglrx or radeon
<DanaG> A system would stall at the BIOS drive-detect screen for roughly 30 seconds, and once I tried booting the livecd, it died with some unexpected status on one IDE port.
<DanaG> It turned out that the single drive was set to Master With Slave, not Master (Single Drive).
<DanaG> If it's an IDE drive, that may be good to check; otherwise, it won't apply, of course.
<crimsun> that's more appropriately a bios issue.
<crimsun> it's very difficult if not highly improbable to work around every one of those.
<crimsun> sure, you could munge it into libata, but that would be insane.
<snadge> is anyone using compiz with fglrx and xgl? is the xgl obsoleted? i have had trouble finding this out .. esp before i try gutsy
<snadge> it'd be REALLY nice if ati added the composite extension to their driver.. they have been paying lip service to this for ages :/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the one thing that might possibly make sense: If you find a master and stall on finding a slave, with the same sort of return value, print a message like "Can't find slave; Perhaps check jumper settings?".  Would that be reasonable?
<crimsun> you're changing driver semantics; that could be highly problematic.
<snadge> not that its relevant.. but does the same machine boot into windows?
<snadge> or anything else? if it doesnt.. its not really reasonable to expect ubuntu to
<snadge> if the answer is yes.. then i agree, it should print a warning and continue booting at least
<DanaG> Or print a warning and still fail.
<DanaG> The thing was, it just stopped there, with no indication other than "Unexpected status <something> on channel".
<jmg> my compiz went away :(
<jmg> how do i reenable it?
<jmg> :/
<jmg> :(
<Toma-> Alt F2 ---> 'compiz --replace'
<Toma-> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-14 (gutsy), package size 142 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Toma-> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6 (gutsy), package size 92 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Toma-> !info libasound2-plugins
<ubotu> libasound2-plugins: ALSA library additional plugins. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 432 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<starz> grah! i blame intell on crappy chipset
<starz> then i blame me for buying cheeeeeeeap parts
<starz> anyone know of a good way to install grub to usb stick?
<scotth> starz: I just point grub-install at the device and it does its thing
<scotth> last I checked many moons ago
<Zelut> can anyone tell me if wireless will work with gutsy on a macbook, whether via madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<scotth> Zelut: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001#comment:179
<scotth> may be in gutsy, not sure, don't have a macbook...
<Zelut> I currently use ndiswrapper as the last I tried with madwifi encryption wasn't supported.
<Zelut> I'd just like to see if either will work.  I'd like to run/test gutsy, but if wireless will be b0rken thats a bit of a show stopper
<scotth> that ticket seems to suggest that its fixed and does wpa
<scotth> it says svn:trunk though.. but it was also back in may
<jmg> Zelut: live cd?
<scotth> Zelut: probably not fixed
<Zelut> jmg: unfortunately the cd drive is in need of repair.
<scotth> its tagged as 0.9.4 and gutsy only has 0.9.3
<Zelut> jmg: once I get back from OSCON I'm bringing it in, I'm just impatient :)
<scotth> Zelut: no bugs about it in launchpad, you may want to bug it to make sure gutsy ships with 0.9.4
<Zelut> sounds like someone needs to take the plunge and get all the macbook bugs ironed before release.
<Zelut> I guess that gets to be me
<scotth> congrats
* Zelut sets off to sed -i "s/feisty/gutsy" /etc/apt/sources.list
<scotth> hopefully I will soon be enjoying the fruits of your labor
<Zelut> here goes.  gksudo update-manager -c -d a smart way, or good 'ol aptitude upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<scotth> I would assume update-manager would do the best...
<Zelut> ok
<scotth> Ive been with gutsy since day 1 though... so I haven't tested update manager
<Hobbsee> scotth: day 1?
<Hobbsee> scotth: that's...insane
<scotth> Hobbsee: I'm never comfortable unless something on my system is a little broken
<Hobbsee> scotth: no, but while the toolchain is still being built is...
<scotth> Hobbsee: I don't remember it being bad...
<scotth> Hobbsee: Ive done it on every release since breezy
<scotth> Hobbsee: I do have a backup system that I use when things get bad.. in fact breezy was the worst time that I had
<Hobbsee> still crazy :)
<Hobbsee> i mena, there's nothing to do
<scotth> yes... I am
* Hobbsee upgraded while in sevilla - that's the earliest she has
<starz> ok compiz fuzion
<starz> tell me moar
<starz> how do i control all the effects?
<scotth> starz: compizconfig-settings-manager
<scotth> I highly recommend the desktop wall over the desktop cube
<masterloki> i'm having some issuesI was driected here by a friend and I need some help
<stdin> you have to as the question before anyone can answer it
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> I'm running gusty and I ran the lastest update this morning is anyone else having problems
<Hobbsee> masterloki: all that we've learned so far is that you're awful at actually asking useful questions, and getting across what you need.
<stdin> well gutsy isn't classed as "stable" yet, I'm sure there are a few people having "problems"
<Hobbsee> masterloki: all that we've learned so far is that you're awful at actually asking useful questions, and getting across what you need.
<Hobbsee> stdin: indeed.  and with my magic wand, i fix them all....
<Hobbsee> without having a clue what they are.
<stdin> wow, I want a magic want that can do that :p
<stdin> ebay? ;)
<masterloki> yes I know it is hard for me to expian thing
<masterloki> I will try
<masterloki> ok
<Hobbsee> stdin: good luck :P
<masterloki> I really don't know what I did to my I reconfigered my xorg and now can't get anything to work on my desktop
<masterloki> like I can't run off compix
<stdin> you have nvidia/ati?
<masterloki> ati
<masterloki> my friend is going to take mr to get a new card satruday
<stdin> do you have the binary driver too?
<masterloki> nvidia
<masterloki> no I've not grab it from them
<stdin> masterloki: who's "them" ?
<masterloki> I have the Ati 9200 vid card
<masterloki> them :) {ati}
<stdin> you don't download the driver from ati, you use the packages in ubuntu
<masterloki> do you mean the figlrx
<stdin> yes
<RAOF> You also don't use the fglrx driver at all, it's crap and you don't need to.
<masterloki>  in my xorg I 'm use the Ati driver
<stdin> masterloki: you say it stopped working _after_ you reconfigured your xorg?
<masterloki> yes
<Zelut> i hope you made a backup..
<stdin> masterloki: when you do that there is always a backup made in /etc/X11/ , it'll be called something like xorg.conf.20070726213259 (the number has the date and time in it)
<masterloki> I had dusl going but with the card I have beryl and compix would not work well on my 2nd monitor
<masterloki> I made the backup it was for duals
<crdlb> yes you're limited to 2048x2048, it's a hardware limitation
<masterloki> I see
<masterloki> so i should reinstall the xorg file back
<stdin> yes, restore the backup
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> aslo my friend said than beryl is pretty much broken in gusty
<RAOF> masterloki: That's because beryl is dead, and Compiz fusion (the beryl plugins ported to compiz) is installed & enabled by default in Gutsy
<masterloki> dose that mean I don't have to use the beryl manager
<RAOF> Indeed it does.
<stdin> you use compiz now, you'll need to remove beryl first
<RAOF> Well, no.
<RAOF> Not actually.
<masterloki> raof masterlokis roomie here lets see if we can unzoom this thing lol
<masterloki> ok just needed to check the compiz.real crash report to unlock this time turning extra effects off
<masterloki> hey thanks for the help it worked
<RAOF> Great
<masterloki> however my roomate had to help out as well
<masterloki> I am a little new to linux ubuntu
<masterloki> just need to learn more about it
<masterloki> and I have to learn it
<DanaG> Hmm, lately flash videos have been pausing when the tab in Firefox is not focused, or when I've scrolled beyond the flash banner.
<DanaG> Is that a bug, or a feature?  I currently think it can be interpreted as the latter.
<Masterkong> hiya
<Masterkong> just did an aptiutude upgrade and now gnome wont start
<Masterkong> how about that?
<Masterkong> hello?
<Masterkong> R you all asleap?
<jussi01> Masterkong: patience, this channel is usually dead for a couple of hours yet..
<jussi01> there are a few of us awake...
<jussi01> Masterkong: have you tried startx?
<Masterkong> hmm.. did that now
<Masterkong> interesting
<Masterkong> fatal server error: caught signal 11. server aborting
<jussi01> Masterkong: ok, so its dieing...
<jussi01> hmm
<Masterkong> strange.. cause gdm boot sup
<jussi01> Im sorry, I have no idea how to fix that
<Masterkong> maybe i should just try to reconfig x
<jussi01> Masterkong: true. give it a go
<Masterkong> that did it
<Masterkong> strange
<DanaG> Back up xorg.conf first.
<Masterkong> too late danag
<Masterkong> already reconfigured and working :)
<Masterkong> i'll be back in a jiffy.. just need to quit this wretched weechat and go back xchat
<Masterkong> framebuffer mode seem totally screwed nowadays
<Masterkong> i tried, while i did my console exploring, that framebuffer vesamodes didnt work at all
<Masterkong> hmm i actually chosed nv when i reconfigged
<Masterkong> that was wrong
<Ramunas> hello, I have a question about Gutsy
<Masterkong> what download managers for x do you recommend?
<Ramunas> will there finally be a way to add new screen resolutions via GUI?
<Masterkong> or should i just use wget?
<Ramunas> as a lot of new users keep bugging me that they have to use terminal for that
<sF|> huge problem with fglrx and gutsy :O
<sF|> X boot ends to black screen freeze
<sF|> :<
<Masterkong> me thinks i like wget
<Masterkong> if i need to reboot.. next time i startup i guess i just need to use the -c option and i'm good to go right?
<sF|> does somebody have working xorg 7.3 + fglrx ?
<PriceChild> *doesn't like the new tree view in xchat*
* elkbuntu hasnt tried xchat in gutsy yet...
<IdleOne> treeview should also be resizable
<IdleOne> like the nicklist
<SeveredCross> Anyone here know how to make the switch from ipw3495 to iwlwifi?
<SeveredCross> What the hell do I have to do to maintain control of my own fans?
<SeveredCross> i8kfan sets them for about 30 seconds before something else resets them.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: ? i dont get ur question
<SeveredCross> I have a laptop.
<SeveredCross> And it has 2 fans.
<SeveredCross> It's a Dell Inspiron E1705.
<SeveredCross> The i8kfan utility works, and it sets the fans to the speed I want for all of 5 seconds, sometimes as long as 30 seconds,
<SeveredCross> After that, they immediately change to some other speed.
<eagles0513875> ur on gutsy right
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<eagles0513875> do u have a cooling pad just to subsidies that utility
<SeveredCross> Err....No?
<eagles0513875> i would get one of thsoe and also i would submit a bug report
<SeveredCross> I just want the fans to run on full speed, since my laptop runs a whole lot hotter on Linux.
<eagles0513875> thats weird
<SeveredCross> ~50C right now.
<SeveredCross> It is hella strange.
<eagles0513875> im 41c but i have a cooling pad
<eagles0513875> what kinda processor u got
<SeveredCross> Core Duo
<SeveredCross> 2 Ghz.
<SeveredCross> Generally sits at 1 Ghz though, hardly ever goes to 2.
<eagles0513875> im not sure how hot those can get before u have problems
<SeveredCross> 80C or so.
<eagles0513875> is ur monitor an lcd bright screen monitor
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<eagles0513875> there is the heat issue right there
<eagles0513875> my monitor generates alot of heat that actually is the core of the heat for my machine
<SeveredCross> Yeah but it ran fine under Windows.
<SeveredCross> Colder anyway.
<eagles0513875> i have a cooling pad though
<eagles0513875> that helps keep it cooler
<eagles0513875> also u dont have to worry about clearence issues between the bottom of ur machine and the surface its on
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: i would honestly report that as a bug
<eagles0513875> is ur core due 64bit capable
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<SeveredCross> It's one of the first Core Duo's, Yonah class.
<eagles0513875> i thought all the newer processors were both 32 and 64 bit
<eagles0513875> im going to download that program ur using and seeing if i get the same issue and then ill link u to the bug that ive submitted or uve submitted and ill confirm it in the 64 bit version which means there is a bug for both versions
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: have u tried to compile that program from source
<SeveredCross> i8kfan?
<SeveredCross> There's no use, I don't think it's being developed anymore.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: it worth trying compiling from source cuz it might be just a bug in the already compiled pkg
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: is that the name of th epkg
<SeveredCross> i8kutils is the package in Ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> Sorry, reading up ons ome stuff.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok ty
<eagles0513875> is it different in kubuntu
<SeveredCross> Nope, shouldn't be.
<eagles0513875> i cant find it using cli
<SeveredCross> bojanr@sirius:/proc/acpi$ aptitude search i8k
<SeveredCross> p   gkrellm-i8k                     - Dell Inspiron and Latitude module for GKre
<SeveredCross> id  i8kutils                        - utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude l
<SeveredCross> bojanr@sirius:/proc/acpi$
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: ur using ubuntu im guessing
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<eagles0513875> that could be the issue right there im on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> do you need i8kutils at all?
<SeveredCross> Shouldn't matter, package names won't be different.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ policy i8kutils
<Hobbsee> i8kutils:
<Hobbsee>   Installed: (none)
<Hobbsee>   Candidate: 1.27
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey Hobbsee severed was having a bug with it all i wanted to do was confirm and since im on a laptop too it would be handy to have
<Hobbsee> dell 6400, works fine here.
<eagles0513875> i have a compaq pesario r4012us lol if that makes any difference
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: it's not a dell, and if you look at the aptitude serach output there, you'll notice it only refers to dell laptops.
<eagles0513875> oh
<Hobbsee> hence the question is to SeveredCross
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: is their anything like that for any kinda laptop
<Hobbsee> shouldnt need to be
<SeveredCross> Actually, I don't know if I do really need i8kutils.
<SeveredCross> It's just funny how hot the damn thing gets.
<Hobbsee> it's not even in main, so not installed by default
<SeveredCross> I know the fans could spin up a lot harder under Windows, so I'm curious.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: if u get a cooling pad you will be fine
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: i'd try purging it, and rebooting.  i think there were reports on screwing up the system.
<SeveredCross> i8kutils?
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: there was certainly some talk on it
<Hobbsee> yes
<SeveredCross> Will do.
<SeveredCross> Only thing is I lose controol of the fans. Oh well.
<SeveredCross> I didn't really have any anyway.
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: that's what i'm thinking
* Hobbsee prefers her fans to just work anyway
<SeveredCross> Mine work, but I feel like they're not strong enough...My PC gets up to 60C without even touching 2 GHz.
<SeveredCross> Bleh.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: i would first try a cooling pad and see what that does i bet it would easily bring back down to 50 or so
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: im really in a mood for debugging i dont know why
<SeveredCross> The load's a bit high, because I'm running a fairly intensive Wine program.
<Pici> Theres a similar issue with the acpi-thinkpad/ibm module.
<SeveredCross> Sadly one that has no comparable native replacement.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: what is it if u dont mind me asking
<SeveredCross> The only thing that's comparable is heavily broken and development is all but progressing.
<SeveredCross> eMule
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: i'd suggest actually trying the one that he can implemetn now first, rather than going out and buying a cooling pad, which may not fix the problem
<SeveredCross> aMule is comparable, but is really pretty broken
<SeveredCross> And far behind.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: have u tried torrenting
<SeveredCross> Yes, and a lot of stuff I want is not even on any torrent sites.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: true but it could be a clearence issue too
<SeveredCross> So torrents don't work for me.
<eagles0513875> amule is worthless
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: it could, but most of the time it's fine.  it's more likely to be the i8... stuff.
<SeveredCross> It's not a clearance issue, I prop the bloody thing up on something if I'm not near my little stand thing.
<eagles0513875> then im agreeing wiht Hobbsee on this one its probly the i8 stuff
<SeveredCross> It may well be.
<SeveredCross> I'll reboot once my downloads slow down, they're flying high right now.
<pej> how do i change the amount of workspaces in gutsy?
<eagles0513875> pej: open up system settings and open the desktop setting
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: likely ubuntu
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: if it was kubuntu, he wouldnt have to ask - he'd be able to find it
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok ill be quiet now
<pej> eagles0513875: im not seeing any desktop setting
<eagles0513875> pej: ur using ubuntu
<pej> eagles0513875: correct
<eagles0513875> pej: sry i assumed u were using kubuntu im trying to remember where it is in ubuntu ive played around with ubuntu but not as much as i have with kubuntu
<Pici> pej: right click on workplace switcher, preferences, number of workspaces is in that dialog.
<Hobbsee> it'll be in the compiz config thingy
<Hobbsee> i'd expect
<pej> Pici: it used to be, but it isn't anymore
<pej> all im seeing is "show only the current workspace" and "show all workspaces in N rows"
<Pici> pej: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<pej> Pici: yeah. does that matter?
<Hobbsee> yes, because your window manager changed.
<Pici> pej: Yes. I would think you'd have to use ccsm to make the changes.
<pej> right
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: anything for testing
* Hobbsee hasnt uploaded anything in the past few days, so no
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: let me know when u have something ill be more than happy to help ya test it out
<Hobbsee> k
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what good debuggin programs are available in the repositories
<SeveredCross> Hobbsee: While you're here, have you heard anything on the grapevine about X color issues when using FGLRX?
<Hobbsee> SeveredCross: not apart from "avoid ATI"
<SeveredCross> Like after a screen blank, X just goes absolutely bloody nuts and the colors end up insane.
* Hobbsee deliberately tries *not* to follow ATI
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I have to use it because of my card.
<SeveredCross> Mobility Radeon X1400, not supported by the opensource driver
<SeveredCross> Though I think it may be something in the latest ATI driver that's borked, since I don't recall having the issue with the driver out of the repos...Maybe I'll revert when I get a chance.
<SeveredCross> Right now, time to sleep.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: u tryign to enable open gl
<SeveredCross> Nope, acceleration is fine..
<SeveredCross> Didn't you read what I said?
<SeveredCross> I have color issues...
<SeveredCross> Not GL issues.
<SeveredCross> The open source driver flat out doesn't work, not GL doesn't work.
* eagles0513875 slaps self across face and considers how lucky you are that open gl works for ya
* SeveredCross shrugs.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: i end up to a degree having to hack the xorg.conf
<SeveredCross> I've never had issues getting OpenGL to work.
<eagles0513875> and mine is a radeon xpress 200m
<SeveredCross> Most of the time it's been as simple as installing FGLRX and rebooting.
<SeveredCross> Anyway, bathroom and bed.
<eagles0513875> SeveredCross: have a good night dude
<Pici> I'm running with fglrx and I've never had a color issue.
<Pici> I have a x1400 too.
<eagles0513875> me neither
<eagles0513875> but im runnign a radeon xpress 200
<eagles0513875> m
<eagles0513875> Pici: urs worked out of the box
<Hobbsee> !u | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Pici> eagles0513875: No. I did a lot of tweaking to get it to work properly.
<mrsno> hi Lattyware
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm having a problem. I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers into a fresh install of Gutsy tribe 3 (pretty sure Gutsy has nothing to do with it), and I'm getting this error:  No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found - despite the fact I added a device section with that BusID. (I have two graphics cards)
<Lattyware> hey
<mrsno> can you explain 'how' you are installing the nvidia drivers? what happens when you enable the restricted driver from the gui ?
* eagles0513875 asks hobbsee for a beating everytime i do that
<Lattyware> I'm not, I'm doing it manually. I have to, one of my two cards is an 8-series.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: the only type of beatings i do are kickbans.
<eagles0513875> :(
<Lattyware>  have to use the latest drivers to get it to work.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: u going to ban :(
<mrsno> Lattyware the restricted drivers should install nvidia-glx-new for you, to make the 8800 card work
<Lattyware> really?
<mrsno> if they install nvidia-glx, then try manually aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<Lattyware> Well, I never tried the restricted manager
<mrsno> in feisty some users had to use the nvidia.com drivers (maybe with envy)
<mrsno> for the 8800 series, but nvidia-glx-new should work fine
<mrsno> if not then we can see about manually installing them yes
* eagles0513875 searches in repositories for debugging programs 
<Hobbsee> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Lattyware> In fact, where is it?
<Lattyware> It doesn't appear to be in any of the menus...
<Hobbsee> Lattyware: you'll have to install it - it wasnt on the tribe 3 cds
<Lattyware> Ah
<Hobbsee> (which is now fixed)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ty for the link
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no problem
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: your a great asset to have around here
<Hobbsee> :)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i mean that and i bet everyone here agrees
* Hobbsee really should be actulaly uploading things, and fixing bugs and such
<Lattyware> hmm, it's downloading nvidia-glx
<Lattyware> which I'm presuming won't work with my 8600GTS
<Lattyware> so I need to do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new - correct?
<mrsno> i would use aptitude, but yes that is correct :)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: well im out time to get on my dreaded winblows partition so i can play this one game
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hopefully i will be getting a free copy of cedega from a friend who has another friend whose bf works for them lol
<eagles0513875> lol later guys
<Hobbsee> oh nice
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: later
<Hobbsee> cya
<mrsno> lattyware didn't say if it worked :<
<Lattyware> No luck. Here is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/d3c2a0f0d
<Lattyware> Anyone got any ideas as to why it is not working?
<mrsno> wb :)
<Lattyware> huh, 1.0-9755? Are you sure that's a high enough version to support 8600s?
<mrsno> Lattyware and the pcid is definately correct? from lspci  / lspci -v
<Lattyware> yeah
<mrsno> Lattyware it was updated to support the 8800 series, the 8600 is actually newer (even thou its lower spec) in terms of driver support
<mrsno> so it looks like maybe nvidia-glx-new is no good :<
<Lattyware> :/ great
<mrsno> one sec gonna check launchpad
<Lattyware> from lspic: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]  (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] ) and 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<mrsno> bug 120943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120943 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Update nvidia-glx-new package to latest 100 series driver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120943
<mrsno> that doesn't help you now unfortunately
<Lattyware> yeah
<mrsno> so i would aptitude remove nvidia-glx-new
<mrsno> then aptitude install build-essential and try the nvidia.com .run file
<mrsno> but you mentioned that caused a problem?
<Lattyware> yeah
<Lattyware> I'll try again
<Lattyware> and give you the error
<Lattyware> I need to remove the restricted package though
<Lattyware> don't I
<Lattyware> OK, BBS
<mrsno> ok
<mrsno> dang, 3x different servers, all ubuntu questions but 2 are nvidia and 1 is ati :D
<Lattyware> http://pastebin.com/d63848697
<Lattyware> My Xorg.0.log
<mrsno> Lattyware this is with the latest nvidia.com drivers installed and restarted/X restarted ?
<Lattyware> mrsno: YEs
<Lattyware> Sorry for the late response
<mrsno> Lattyware hmm was the nvidia driver module unloaded and the new one loaded? maybe try a lazy reboot if you are unsure
<mrsno> if yes, then maybe submit a bug report to nvidia, i believe a few have already been sent
<Lattyware> Great
<mrsno> as per http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46678
<Lattyware> I might have to go back to kubuntu gutsy
<Lattyware> I just got sick of KDE
<Lattyware> I mean, I hate KDE, but the apps are better designed.
<Lattyware> in my opinion.
<mrsno> kde has some nice apps yes
<mrsno> but you can use kde apps in other window environments so if disk space isn't a problem :-)
<Lattyware> Anyway, I'll try a reboot
<Lattyware> yeah
<Lattyware> 1.45TB here :P
<Lattyware> I just hate mixing - it feels dirty :P
<roe> has the compiz.real crashing been discussed here at all?
<PriceChild> ah wow
<PriceChild> in software sources, it can do a load of tests to find the fastest server for your repositories
<devang> hey I think supertux should be preinstalled in gusty
<lemo> why?
<lemo> it's not that hard to install after
<devang> because there's other games installed
<devang> but not many people know about supertux
<devang> yet every person i've showed it to has become addicted to it
<lemo> well.. dunno
<devang> or at least include a list of games with their descriptions?
<lemo> yeah, maybe you should write a bug report about it?
<devang> bug report?
<devang> it's not really a bug more like a suggestion lol
<Zelut> anyone else have a b0rken firefox since last nite?
<mikkael> on an updated kubuntu installation, how do i turn dolphin into the default filemanager ?
<lemo> devang: i guess launchpad.net allows you to file a bug as a suggestion
<devang> okay
<lemo> other bug-tools allow it
<Vuen> okay, "blackle"? has anyone else heard of this?
<Vuen> this hippy energy saving movement is WAY out of hand
<Vuen> am i the only person on earth who just plain doesn't care about energy conservation
<Vuen> ?
<devang> Vuen: yes
<devang> lol
<devang> Well you and the baby boomers..
<lazka> hi, is there a news-feed for all package updates somewhere?
<Vuen> oops. i thought i was in -offtopic
<Vuen> that explains the lack of discussion
<lazka> ok, think i got it: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/gutsy.xml   ... if anyone is interessted
<shirish> does anybody know how to enable indian language input in gutsy?
<crackerbox> quick question... is there a way to convert a bash script to a binary?
<mrsno> this channel is for gutsy talk really crackerbox , please ask in #ubuntu
<crackerbox> hi MrSno
<mrsno> hey
<crackerbox> can i msg you really quick?
<mrsno> sure
<masterloki> firefox crashes when trying to dl a .torrent - gonna see  if it crashes downloading other stuff
<mendred> hi a couple of days back my gutsy update seems to have broken openoffice..problem similar to as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508095
<mendred> is there a fix to this yet?
<masterloki> anyone know anything about that? with a couple tests - i downgraded firefox a bit - perhaps its not firefox perse but another package displaying the popup box?
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrsno> mendred upgrade should sort it now, its not happening here at least
<mrsno> i remember people talking about it, i hadn't experienced or upgraded openoffice when it happened though
<masterloki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31578/  <<--- what happens in the terminal
<mrsno> mendred https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/127944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org2 "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mendred> mrsno:  thanks
<crackerbox> mrsno, did you get my msg?
<mrsno> yes crackerbox and i replied
<crackerbox> hmm... its not displaying
<crackerbox> could you reply in #ubuntu?
<masterloki> yeah firefox crashes whenever i try to click a linky that automakes it dl something
<masterloki> same issue in firefox grandparadiso - but not in epiphany ;_;
<crackerbox> thanks for your help mrsno :)
<mrsno> np
<databuddy> what driver should i be using for the 946gz chipset? for the vid drivers?
<databuddy> the i810 driver or the intel?
<crdlb> databuddy, on gutsy, intel
<databuddy> oo mebbie thats part of the problem ;P
<crdlb> it's a newer version of the i810 driver
<databuddy> also i wasnt specifying the onboard ram amount - and looking in the Xorg.log i saw its allocating via xorg like 12MB which is WAY off lol
<databuddy> big lockups with extra effects on etc - can usually ssh in via another machine tho ;)
<databuddy> hm tried that crdlb makes my max resolution only 1152x864 - any ideas?
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> what happened to restricted drivers manager in tribe 3?
<databuddy> mm
<Nergar> ???
<Nergar> i can't find it
<databuddy> i dont know actually.
<Nergar> :[
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) " after upgrading to Gutsy
<AnRkey> why does compizconfig setting manager not use names for animations anymore, it has numbers now?
<geser> AnRkey: I guess it needs an I update. I've seen this too after the last compiz update
<AnRkey> geser, so it's not going to stay that way? i hope not
<geser> BluesKaj: can you pastebin the lines before that one?
<AnRkey> it's awful
<geser> yes, I hope there will be an update soon
<geser> but you can file a bug about it (if none exists yet)
<databuddy> forgive the ins and outs - tracking down some issues with X ;)
<databuddy> ok yeah my issue with compiz fusion has to be when im doing the --replace from compiz to metacity - thats when the screen freezes
<databuddy> i can loginto my compy via ssh from roomates and restart gdm and its fine again - and it keeps the settings that i set at that time so yeh
<databuddy> going from metacity
<databuddy> to compiz seems to be no problem somehow.
<keram> hell
<keram> o
<keram> has anyone had any problems with sleep?
<asisak> yes
<keram> when i resume from sleep the whole screen is really dark and the only remedy is a reboot
<asisak> I can't get enough... :)
<keram> heh
<asisak> Sorry. So do you mean monitor power saving mode?
<keram> something like that
<keram> is there a way to fix that?
<asisak> Check if this issue has already been reported.
<asisak> If not, file a bug.
<asisak> You are also welcome to investigate further or fix it, if you can
<keram> where can i check?
<asisak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<asisak> !filebug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<keram> bugs in wishes?
<asisak> keram: that is "bugs in" / "wishes for" -- only concerning ubotu, the bot
<keram> oh
<keram> what is the bug "microsoft has majority market share"?
<asisak> # 1
<asisak> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<keram> oh nvm i didnt see description
<devang> I like to think of it more like.. terrorists are actually aiming for microsoft their just bad at geography
<keram> when it says status confirmed does that mean it has been fixed?
<asisak> keram: no. Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage if you are interested.
<databuddy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AnRkey> what packages should I install for compiz in gutsy for it to have the latest stuff?
<keram> it comes with the latest stuff :] 
<keram> just go to appearances
<keram> although you can install compizconfig-settings-manager which gives u an interface to enable some features that arent enabled by default
<AnRkey> keram k
<AnRkey> thanks
<lontra> how can i get the gusty kubuntu wallpaper?  i'm running debian sid
<lontra> i tried dpkg -x on the the kubuntu-desktop .deb
<lontra> what package contains the kubuntu artwork?
<jmg> art.ubuntu.com
<Pici> aptitude search artwork
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-28
<AnRkey> keram thanks it's working
<DanaG> Hmm, trying to run WinXP with the VESA Bochs under KVM:  I get exception 14.
<AnRkey> how do i get gutsy tribe 3 to go into x when it boots?
<AnRkey> i have to startx when i login at the moment
<XiXaQ> hey, the Windowlist in a vertcal panel shows windows horisontally! That's great, I've been longing for that for ages. However, to me it seems abit buggy?
<jmg> hi all, i just upgraded to gutsy and didnt get compiz
<jmg> how can i enable it?
<crdlb> jmg, system>preferences>appearance>desktop effects
<jmg> crdlb: says its enabled (button is down)
<jmg> how can i debug whats happening? grep compiz in /var/log reveals nothing
<jmg> oh
<jmg> hehe
<DanaG> Try .xsession-errors instead.
<AnRkey> does anyone else's installation not go into gdm when it boots?
<AnRkey> I can't get mine to go into gdm when it boots, can anyone help?
<AnRkey> i have to use startx to go into x
<calc> AnRkey: is gdm installed?
<calc> AnRkey: if so what does 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' do for you?
<calc> gar
<calc> AnRkey: is gdm installed?
<AnRkey> calc, yeah fine
<calc> AnRkey: if so what does 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' do for you?
<AnRkey> i am using it now
<calc> oh so gdm works now, ok, thats good :)
<AnRkey> i login and use startx to get into gdm
<calc> startx doesn't go into gdm
<calc> gdm is in place of needing to use startx
<calc> if gdm is working it comes up at boot time
<calc> startx just starts X
<calc> so quit out of X and then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' to see what it does
<calc> if that causes gdm to start then something is wrong with /etc/rcX.d/ symlink (probably)
<DanaG> Odd, when I made /var a separate partition, it seemed to break some things.
<calc> if it does start dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm might ask you if you want to use it (not really sure though)
* calc bbl, going out for a bit
<AnRkey> calc, it does work but it won't start during boot time
<AnRkey> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start gives me this * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<calc> AnRkey: ah well then that is the problem
<calc> AnRkey: i think sudo 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm' will fix that for you
<calc> its not starting because
<calc> DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE=/etc/X11/default-display-manager
<calc> is not gdm
<calc> which i think reconfigure will let you set it to that
* calc really has to go now, bbl
<Pici> Is that a softlink to gdm?
<AnRkey> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager shows this
<AnRkey> /usr/bin/gdm
<calc> whoa
<AnRkey> so donno now
<calc> hmm
* calc notes his wife wasn't quite ready to leave yet so is here for another minute
<calc> AnRkey: i see the issue
<AnRkey> echo $DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE comes up empty
<calc> AnRkey: change the file so say /usr/sbin/gdm
<calc> s/so/to/
<calc> gdm is in /usr/sbin not /usr/bin
<calc> which is what the init script checks to see if it should start
* calc is gone now for real this time
<AnRkey> ok gonna reboot brb
<AnRkey> thanks calc
<AnRkey> is this a bug in gutsy's installer then?
<AnRkey> how do i follow up on it?
<AnRkey> rebooting quick
<AnRkey> calc, thanks that worked perfectly. I am a bit bummed that I did not check the path to gdm myself. Thanks again though.
<AnRkey> be back later, gonna get a bit of sleep
<AnRkey> gotta be up in a few hours
<voidmage> strange
<voidmage> for some reason firefox likes to take up 98% cpu when i lauch it
<voidmage> and it won't ever actually work
<voidmage> brb x restart
<techII> is "update-manager -d" supposed to work on 64 bit systems yet?
<voidmage> Is anybody else having trouble with compiz at the moment?
<voidmage> when I start compiz it crashes X
<voidmage> well yeah
<voidmage> compiz likes to crash X now
<voidmage> started as soon as I added Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to xorg.conf
<DanaG> FOr me, compiz FREEZES Xorg.
<voidmage> Can anyone help me diagnose why certain apps, including mythtv and compiz cause X to crash?
<voidmage> Backtrace:
<voidmage> 0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c8631] 
<voidmage> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<voidmage> Fatal server error:
<voidmage> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<voidmage> is all that xorg.log gives me
<voidmage> I'm not really sure where to begin.
<voidmage> I have nothing to go by except that thing in xorg.log and the fact that when it crashes, X basically just restarts without warning
<voidmage> sorry about that, X keeps crashing
<voidmage> if anyone said something in between the time I was gone and now, can you repeat it?
<jmg> guys i have the gnome-settings-daemon bug
<voidmage> see if removing compiz fixes it
<voidmage> might crash again
<voidmage> brb if that happens
<jmg> compiz.real  Warn: Bind Pixmap to Texture failure
<yellow_chicken> which alsa will gutsy gibbon use?
<voidmage> I can't rebuild the nvidia kernel modules now
<voidmage> ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename.
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<taxman> I thought I saw a page on how to rsync to the latest tribe3. Am I dreaming?
<taxman> rsynch a tribe2 iso that is
<taxman> ahh, I guess jigdo can do similarly
<jmg> my system doesnt have xgl is it required for compiz xtill?
<voidmage> is something with the nvidia drivers broken?
<voidmage> i get anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<jmg> ok compiz is working now but it has the wrong resolution, any fix?
<jmg> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voidmage> Anyone know anything about ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<jmg> :(
<voidmage> Anyone know anything about ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<xtknight> voidmage, i see your question 6 times on one page.  apparently nobody knows.
<voidmage> good, that means someone's there
<voidmage> :P
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> have you tried removing/reinstalling linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx-new?
<voidmage> xtknight: probably would help to say that i'm using nvidia.com's drivers because nvidia-glx-new doesn't support the 8600
<xtknight> ah
<voidmage> and that the error comes from the installer
<xtknight> i think i know what the problem is
<xtknight> but you're not going to like the solution
<voidmage> happened today starting after some updates were put out
<xtknight> basically you have to type "sudo modprobe -i nvidia" at every bootup
<voidmage> anyways, what's that?
<xtknight> and then it works
<xtknight> for the official nvidia.com drivers
<xtknight> -i makes it ignore the install script, no bad consequences (probably just a few missing sanity checks)
<voidmage> i don't have the nvidia modules installed though?
<xtknight> oh, you don't?
<voidmage> no, that error's coming from the installer
<xtknight> you mean the installer doesnt finish?
<xtknight> hmm
<voidmage> yeah
<xtknight> not sure i only tried it on Feisty myself
<voidmage> really wish they'd package 100.14.11 in nvidia-glx-new
<voidmage> because of course, my card is the only unsupported one right now
<xtknight> besides, there's also a file in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video that also interferes with installing nvidia.com drivers
<xtknight> in/at
<voidmage> yeah i actually just saw that when i tried to modprobe nvidia
<xtknight> commenting this out works for some people:  #   install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS
<xtknight> didnt do anything for me
<xtknight> i had to use modprobe -i after i got it installed.  doesnt even sound like youre at that point yet
<xtknight> and you have the linux-headers right?
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> oh wait, have to kill x
<voidmage> doesn't like that i'm installing it while X is running
<xtknight> gdm stop
<xtknight> err... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<voidmage> brb then
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> didn't do anything
<voidmage> first off, weird that it would suddenly break
<xtknight> what did you do differently this time?
<voidmage> i commented out that line in lrm-video
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> didnt do anything here either
<voidmage> anyways, still confused why it would break like that
<xtknight> there's an --expert mode
<voidmage> tried that one already
<voidmage> didn't do anything
<xtknight> tried building it yourself?
<xtknight> like extract the sh into a folder and compile
<voidmage> haven't tried that yet
<xtknight> might give you more verbose output, at least
<xtknight> there's nothing in NVIDIA installer.log?
<voidmage> just that line
<xtknight> that is more verbose
<xtknight> ok try the switch that lets you extract it and compile it
<voidmage> make: *** [print-module-filename]  error 1
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79902
<voidmage> oh, i think i got it.
<voidmage> looks like ccache fails a sanity check
<voidmage> oh wow.
<voidmage> i think that worked
<voidmage> i'll try this now
<voidmage> brb again
<voidmage> alright, that worked.
<voidmage> one other thing, to fix the lrm-video issue what worked was installing linux-restricted-modules-common
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> what worked in the end?
<xtknight> compiling it on your own?
<voidmage> CC=gcc sudo NVIDIA-driver-100.14.11.sh
<voidmage> figured out ccache was failing a sanity check
<voidmage> well, compiz works nw
<voidmage> now
<voidmage> i like the packaging, esp. how it's in main
<voidmage> :P
<opopanax> shoulda been gibbous gibbon
<opopanax> so what's this i read about configless X?
<opopanax> is that planned to be part of gutsy?
<scotth_> opopanax: http://www.x.org/wiki/Releases/7.2
<scotth_> gutsy seems to have 7.2
<scotth_> try moving your xorg.conf out of the way and see what happens
<opopanax> yeah
<opopanax> have to upgrade first
<opopanax> I've got beryl installed; compiz is just a drop-in replacement, right?
<scotth_> kindof
<opopanax> i know they're not exactly alike...
<scotth_> well they are
<scotth_> beryl is compiz+bunch of extra plugins
<opopanax> beryl was a fork of compiz, I thought.  did they re-merge?
<scotth_> yeah they did
<opopanax> gatcha
<scotth_> short story is gutsy has compiz fusion which is the merge of the two
<opopanax> oic.
<opopanax> so, beryl as implemented in feisty is dep.?
<stdin> umm, Ubuntu Gutsy dose
<opopanax> deprecated
<opopanax> rather
<scotth_> was beryl ever in feisty?
<voidmage> !info beryl feisty
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<opopanax> that would be the case
<stdin> beryl was not installed by default
<opopanax> no
<voidmage> compiz will be in gutsy from what i hear
<voidmage> default, even
<opopanax> yep[
<scotth_> thought you had to use outside repos to get it in feisty
<opopanax> which means my laptop will cease to work.
<opopanax> heh
<voidmage> if beryl doesn't work it SHOULD fall back to metacity
<voidmage> emphasis on should
<voidmage> :P
<scotth_> I think it will fall back gracefully
* opopanax knows it will default to metacity
<stdin> scotth_: not actually, it was merged into the repos
<voidmage> lolstabilityhumor
<stdin> -fusion is nice though :)
<opopanax> i think i have the wrong update-manager...  can I just go ahead and manually change my repos to gutsy and do a dist-upgrade?
<scotth_> yeah, I definately agree... fusion is sweetness
<stdin> adds a lot of functionality to the bling of beryl
<scotth_> wrong update-manager?
<scotth_> gksudo update-manager -c -d
<opopanax> hmmmm
<opopanax> the gutsy page needs to be updated then
<opopanax> doesn't like -c
<scotth_> that was just off the top of my head
<scotth_> manpage?
<opopanax> sorry
<opopanax> .......says i'm up to date.
<scotth_> no manpage
<opopanax> heh.  i'll do some pokin see what I can find
<opopanax> info page prolly
<scotth_> ahh, no -c
<scotth_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3
<opopanax> page says I need update-manager from feisty-proposed...
<voidmage> opopanax: a dist-upgrade would probably work, but make sure to remove all third-party and local packages first
<voidmage> and make sure to run a dist-upgrade until it doesn't report any upgrades
<voidmage> then make sure (k)ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal are installed
<Hobbsee> and ubuntu-standard
<scotth_> I ussually upgrade apt and dpkg first
<Hobbsee> scotth_: you shouldnt need to.
<scotth_> old debian advice
<opopanax> makes sense, though...  like in gentoo, always update the toolchain, then portage, then the toolchain again.
<scotth_> Hobbsee: old habit, has yet to get me into trouble
<opopanax> then the rest of it.
<Hobbsee> it *should* just dist-upgrade cleanly - or fairly cleanly
* opopanax knows it's alpha
<Hobbsee> in fact, if you do it with a dist-upgrade, and report teh bugs, that'd be very useful
<opopanax> ran ~x86 in gentoo for 2 years, should be fine.
<opopanax> but, then again, not a debian guy, so I could get hung up
<Hobbsee> actually, kubuntu upgrader will likely fall over
<opopanax> ok, changing repos.
<Hobbsee> there are still some conflicts in kdepim, iirc.  i should really fix them.
<Hobbsee> (where you can use dpkg -i --force-overwrite as a workaround)
* stdin remembers having to do --force-overwrite
<opopanax> so, i can change feisty to gutsy, feisty-backports to gutsy-backports, so on and so forth, and I should be "fine"?
<Hobbsee> stf
<Hobbsee> opopanax: gutsy-backports doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> and you should be mostly fine.
<opopanax> keep feisty-backports, then?
<stdin> takes a bit of work sometimes, but that's alpha :)
<Hobbsee> please file bugs for those overwriting packages, though, if they havent been filed already
<Hobbsee> opopanax: no, remove it completely
<opopanax> gutsy-commercial lives?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so, it'll 404 if it doesnt
<opopanax> kcool
<voidmage> gutsy-backports exists, but it's empty
<voidmage> gutsy-commercial isn't open yet
<voidmage> my current sources.list, for reference: gutsy, gutsy-proposed, gutsy-updates, gutsy-security, gutsy-backports, medibuntu-gutsy, and skype
<opopanax> gutsy-proposed?
<opopanax> k, cool.
<opopanax> thanks
<voidmage> commended out includes gutsy-commercial, wine, and ivtv
* opopanax apt-get updates
<stdin> I like to have all the official repos in sources.list and anything else in another file in sources.list.d/
<stdin> helps me keep track
<opopanax> g-com 404'd like you said.
<opopanax> all else succeeded.
<Hobbsee> voidmage: skype may fall over.  no idea about the state of medibuntu
* opopanax dist-upgrade's
* opopanax begins downloading nearly a gig of updates....
<voidmage> i've had luck with skype
<voidmage> well for now at least
<voidmage> the repo is "debian stable"
<voidmage> not sure how long that will last though
<opopanax> thanks for the groovy assistance-like help.
<opopanax> and stuff
<opopanax> see how it goes, and i'll report back.
<opopanax> pretty standard hardware
<xtknight> hmm so gutsy has commercial now huh?
<xtknight> lol never mind
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem in gutsy
<AnAnt> when I pass vga=788, I can't work on virtual console
<AnAnt> I am using a 15.4" laptop
<shirish> guys is somebody or anybody having issues with starting ubuntu, gtk+ refusing to start?
<databuddy> shirish: just do ctrl+alt+bkspace
<databuddy> then relog in and its fixed here
<databuddy> gah - fonts are tiny in gkrellm - the dpi bug is hitting me all ovah ! ;p
<databuddy> any way to change default font size for gtk apps like gkrellm?
<DanaG> Is the DPI setting correct?
<DanaG> Oh wait, do you mean GTK1?
<DanaG> If so, I don't know the answer to that one.
<databuddy> DanaG: dpi doesnt do anything in general
<DanaG> The new appearance panel no longer applies changes on the fly.
<DanaG> Now you have to log out and back in.  It's a major regression, in my opinion.
<shirish> databuddy: I did the crtl+alt+backspace but it doesn't solve the issues
<databuddy> shirish: sorry, perhaps i dont understand exactly
<databuddy> for me gnome would seem to load - but nothing would load ust would have blank desktop
<shirish> databuddy: I have uploaded the xsession-errors file http://rapidshare.com/files/45499269/.xsession-errors.html
<databuddy> i would do that and relog in and i was good - sometimes twice
<shirish> databuddy: yup, know that one, but this is a recurring issue, the good thing is I have also xubuntu-desktop installed so i can use stuff
<databuddy> well 'solved' my dpi problem - just gotta restart X in between
<shirish> DanaG: can you take a look at http://rapidshare.com/files/45499269/.xsession-errors.html
<databuddy> shirish: dunno the impacts of having both full desktops in - tho you dont typically need the whole thing to use everything - i use k3b in gnome all the time - in fact for linux its the only burning program i use
<shirish> databuddy: I like to use both desktops, i have few clients/friends who use xubuntu while some which have ubuntu
<shirish> hence the two desktops requirement
<databuddy> ya
<databuddy> i dont see anything in that errors log that sticks out - but im no pro sorry
<DanaG> For text files, use pastebin.
<DanaG> I've lately found myself having to kill XOrg 3 or 4 times before a login worked.
<DanaG> I've read somewhere that the "Desktop Effects" panel is what breaks things, so try disabling it there and manually starting compiz at each session, for safety.
<shirish> DanaG: ok cool
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<databuddy> so DanaG how does one get beryl in gutsy anyway?
<shirish> DanaG: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31633/
<shirish> DanaG: sorry for logging out, my system had got hanged
<DanaG> Beryl has been superseded by compiz-fusion.
<DanaG> But you can still install the old Feisty debs of Beryl.
<DanaG> Just be aware that with everything after 0.1.9999, transparent cube breaks some animations.
<DanaG> Restarting to Ubuntu now -- I was in Windows.
<shirish> DanaG: ok cool, lemme know when you're in
<shirish> DanaG: also have you played with tracker, the search engine?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem in gutsy
<AnAnt> when I pass vga=788, I can't work on virtual console
<AnAnt> I am using a 15.4" laptop
<DanaG> Argh, ntfs-3g doesn't offer a fallback to read-only!
<shirish> DanaG: welcome back :)
<DanaG> Oh, that reminds me: there are some updates I haven't installed.
<DanaG> I always read any changelogs before installing updates, just to see what's new.
<shirish> DanaG: how do you read changelogs before installing updates?
<DanaG> Oh, you use update-manager.
<shirish> ah, I know what you mean, I use aptitude hence forgot
<opopanax> finally done downloading, now installing packages.
<opopanax> the best part of xorg 7.x is the modular architecture.  Makes things a lot easier to update; I remember that from gentoo.
<opopanax> is debian proper still on xfree86?
<pwnguin> i dont think so
<pwnguin> but you can be on xorg and not xorg 7.x
<opopanax> pwnguin, um, yeah.
<opopanax> is dapper lts on xorg <7
<opop> yep
<Ind[y] > Where is the dhclient init script? I want to add a flag to dhclient.
<opop> ok, dist-upgrade borked.
<opop> on unzoo
<opop> hmmm
<opop> doing an update first
<Ind[y] > (I mean, I want to find where is the script that launches dhclient.)
<opop> indy:  should be a boot service, but only launched if called for in /etc/network/interfaces
<opop> right?
<Ind[y] > opop: Actually, I get tons of messages at boot, from NetworkManager (at the TTYs), and I want to disable these messages. I suppose dhclient prints them, so I want to find the script that launches it, and add the -q flag to dhclient.
<opop> try ifup
<opop> that might contain it.
<opop> sorry, not super-familiar with the debian boot process yet.
<Ind[y] > opop: ok. thanks.
<opop> what's dhcdbd?
<Ind[y] > Actually I found dhclient's configuration file. Can I add a flag to dhclient from there?
<opop> man dhclient
<opop> or dhclient.conf
<opop> oh, the new sudo dialog is kinda nice
<opop> there's no script-name in /etc/ containing the name dhclient, if that helps.
<Ind[y] > opop: I found /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf but I don't know how to tell it to add a flag to dhclient, every time it starts.
<opop> are you sure you want to?
<opop> -q is just quiet, right?
<Ind[y] > Yes
<Ind[y] > But how can I add this flag (I don't start dhclient manually)?
<opop> i would think a lot of output from dhclient would be bug-related, wouldn't you?
<opop> something you'd want to resolve, not muzzle.
<opop> you'd have to find the script that's calling it.
<Ind[y] > opop: Actually, -q quiets the non-bug-related messages.
<Ind[y] > Only the info ones.
<Ind[y] > opop: I know, that's what I am saying from the begining :P
<opop> ifup is in binary, so you really can't edit that.
<opop> getcha
<Ind[y] > Sorry?
<opop> gotcha
<Ind[y] > (I bet you found it)
<opop> /etc/init.d/networking doesn't call it directly.
<opop> no, didn't find it.
<Ind[y] > :P
<Ind[y] > opop: I suppose that someone here knows it. There are many developers here, after all.
<opop> yah.
<opop> sorry i couldn't help.  pretty sure ifup calls it, though.
<Ind[y] > opop: OK, never mind. Thanks a lot, though :-)
<opop> bad image index on synaptic and eog, any ideas?
<opop> ok, great, just a bad file.  it's gone now.
<opop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/125260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125260 in apport "Dist upgrade in up-to-date Gutsy reports errors" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<opop> rebooting into gutsy.  wish me luck.  (removing xorg.conf just for kicks, see what happens.)
<opopanax> ok, everything seems to be ok, but my beryl install is borked.
<opopanax> compiz isn't starting
<opopanax> emerald isn't doing it's thing properly.
<opopanax> as far as window decorations.
<opopanax> hmmm.
<Sebastian> Why does my screen suddenly turn greenish/blueish instead of black when X starts before GDM shows itself?
<askand> Am im the only one that cant use iconthemes from gnomelook in gutsy?
<blackdiamond_> Hi guys! Sorry if my english language is not really correct. But I'll try to do my best. I use ubuntu 7.04. On a partition on my pc I would like to test Gutsy. I try to do that, but in the new partition, internet connection doesn't work. There is no way to connect the modem. My modem is D-Link. It can be a problem of kernel? What can I do? I would like to get involved in testing Gutsy Gibbon. Thanks
<jussi01> blackdiamond_: I suggest you wait for a while before using gutsy. there are still a lot of broken things and it isnt ready for peole who dont know exactly what they are doing
<askand> Am im the only one that cant use iconthemes from gnomelook in gutsy?
<blackdiamond_> @Jussi01. The problem is that i always use to report bugs etc..I don't have problem to test this sort of things.. The only problem is that there is no way to connect to internet. thanks
<blackdiamond_> but i don't know what is the real problem
<jussi01> blackdiamond_: ok, how did you connect the modem in 7.04?
<blackdiamond_> @Jussi01. From terminal pppoeconf
<blackdiamond_> system -->network --> ethernet etc.. and it works
<jussi01> blackdiamond_: excellent :)
<blackdiamond_> do you think that is the new kernel of GUtsy that do not support my modem?
<ekso> hey,  on gutsy tribe 3, where do i find the restricted drivers module?
<xstasi> anyone knows what are the feisty-proposed repos?
<Hobbsee> ekso: restricted-manager?  you have to install it
<Hobbsee> ekso: it's a bug, it's subsequently been fixed.
<Hobbsee> xstasi: feisty --> #ubuntu
<xstasi> well noone knows about that on #ubuntu
<xstasi> :)
<ekso> Hobbsee: it's installed on synaptic, but I can't find it anywhere (neither the command to run it on a terminal)
<Hobbsee> xstasi: copy the feisty-updates line of your sources list, adn adapt it to be feisty proposed.
<xstasi> yeah, i didn't ask how to use them
<xstasi> i asked what are they
<xstasi> :P
<Hobbsee> ekso: are you talking about linux-*-modules, or restricted-manager?
<Hobbsee> xstasi: oh, i misread
<Hobbsee> !sru | xstasi
<ubotu> xstasi: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Hobbsee> !proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xstasi> mh.. sru uh?
<xstasi> :D
<Hobbsee> xstasi: see the sru stuff - the proposed updates to a stable release go to -proposed
<xstasi> Hobbsee, IIRC, you are a MOTU..
<Hobbsee> xstasi: and a core dev, yes.
<xstasi> i'm downloading gutsy right now
<xstasi> so i haven't tried it yet
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> you wont need feisty-proposed then
<xstasi> Upgrading from Feisty
<xstasi> If you upgrade from feisty, please make sure that you have update-manager 0.59.23 from feisty-proposed installed. Then run "update-manager -d".
<xstasi> that's why i wondered
<xstasi> :)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<xstasi> anyway
<Hobbsee> it's the test repository, basically
<xstasi> i had an idea, maybe you already did it..
<xstasi> how about using the new debian-installer for the alternate?
<xstasi> the one in gtkfb
<xstasi> it would be really cool..
<Hobbsee> i didnt do it
<Hobbsee> cjwatson would know, i'd be surprised if we didnt already.
<xstasi> i'd like to avoi
<Hobbsee> depends when it came out, etc
<xstasi> i'd like to avoid wasting both bandwidth and cds
<xstasi> to burn an iso
<xstasi> that's why i ask you instead of trying by myself
<xstasi> :p
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee doesnt know
* Hobbsee doesnt know everything.
<Hobbsee> if you have a look at the changelog, it should tell you.
<ekso> is there a way to run the restricted-modules GUI from the terminal?
<mendred> hullo Hobbsee..long time no see
<Hobbsee> hi mendred
<xstasi> ekso, sudo restricted-manager, i guess
<Hobbsee> ekso: sure, type restriced-modules
<Hobbsee> er, what xstasi said
<Hobbsee> that's waht i *meant* to type
<ekso> nope... restricted-manager not found
<ekso> and lrm-manager exists, but doesn't open anything :?
<xstasi> dpkg -L restricted-manager | grep bin/
<xstasi> try this :P
<ekso> AF
<ekso> thanks!! :D
<Hobbsee> ekso: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy restricted-manager'?
<Hobbsee> oh, you found it
<ekso> yes, it wasn't installed. i thought it was (LINUX-restrict-modules-* was)
<Hobbsee> ah, so i was right in my suspicion
<xstasi> Hobbsee, anyway
<xstasi> where should i check for that d-i thing again?
<Hobbsee> changelogs.ubuntu.com
<xstasi> Hobbsee, how many strange named files..
<xstasi> :P
<xstasi> is there useful info?
<xstasi> anyway, update-manager -d says nothing.. is the wiki info correct?
<xstasi> because i'm about to sed -e "s/feisty/gutsy/g" on sources.list
<xstasi> :P
<igorgue> Does anybody have a working vmware server?
<xsacha> updated from adept_updater today and now my mouse seems to double click whenever i press left mouse button
<yellow_chicken> beta use alsa 1.0.14rc4 or final release?
<yellow_chicken> gutsy beta use alsa 1.0.14rc4 or final release?
<yellow_chicken> can someone help, i installed 1.0.14 on ubuntu 7.04.  when i go youtube.com and watch like 3 videos, the sound screws up.  the sound chug a little and screws up
<igorgue> it have gutsy and it says 1.0.14
<igorgue> no rc4
<igorgue> yellow_chicken, it says 1.0.14-1
<igorgue> i think is rc1
<yellow_chicken> oh no
<yellow_chicken> i was using rc4
<igorgue> :S
<yellow_chicken> but i just switch to final release. but sound still screw up
<igorgue> btw, I can see youtube all day and no sound problems
<yellow_chicken> well, for me this machine, plays sound.  then at some point, it just keep on playing the same note over and over again. and tottally crashes, and a reboot is needed to fix
<yellow_chicken> it
<xstasi> Hobbsee, can i pm?
<Hobbsee> xstasi: you can, but i'm not really here at the moment.
* Hobbsee is reading her book, and coming back from time to time
<Hobbsee> !backports | xstasi
<ubotu> xstasi: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xstasi> thx
<xstasi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> hmm the new xchat loads old logs when you start up
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, oh? as in, in the scrollback?
<PriceChild> Yeah
<elkbuntu> sweeeeeet!
* elkbuntu has wanted that for sooo long
<PriceChild> Haha :)
<PriceChild> do I get a prize for telling you about it?
* elkbuntu boots the desktop into gutsy to see for herself
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, a hug if we ever meet again
<PriceChild> wooo
<PriceChild> and then you can see my question in -ops in the scrollback when you reboot :)
<elkbuntwo> ohmigawd. it really does!
<PriceChild> haha I wasn't lying :D
<PriceChild> I wish xchat had an easy way to change the amount of scrollback you have though...
<PriceChild> I think it means editing a file or two before compiling
<elkbuntwo> btw, you were saying yesterday you disliked the new tree view?
<elkbuntwo> i cant see any difference other than the little lines
<sn0> PriceChild it does?
<sn0> settings > prefernces > interface > text input > scrollback lines
<elkbuntwo> zomg, PriceChild, we also finally get a gnome where we can drag and drop our panel tabs into order!
<sn0> does anyone else notice a blue/green screen appearing, for about half a second, before GDM kicks in? on latest updates
<elkbuntu> sn0, yes. they've merged the new debian gdm in, and it wasnt trivial so there'll be a few quirks like that
<sn0> ohh righty, reminded me of the default background on windows 95/98 :o
<elkbuntu> hehe, it's actually from the debian-moreblue theme iirc
<sn0> :>
<elkbuntu> the gdm greeter was debian-moreblue for a short while
<sn0> i haven't seen it
<webjames> sn0 i had that
<webjames> then an error about debian-moreblue, then it went to a different login screen
<sn0> bug 118657
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118657 in gdm "default background colour is blue in gutsy" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118657
<PriceChild> sn0, wooo thanks for that
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, yeah... I don't like the little lines :P
<sn0> yw PriceChild :-) it drove me mad too
* PriceChild ups it to 1000
<webjames> little lines?
<sn0> ctrl+l lines?
<sn0> first time i seen those i thought there was a spider on my screen
<sn0> ctrl+l = clear lol
<webjames> i haven't got any lines?
<sn0> webjames im settings > preferences > interface > text box > there is a 'show marker line'
<sn0> ahh too late ;] 
<opopanax> interesting....  the flashplugin-nonfree dpkg-reconfigure script deletes /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree prior to attempting to unpack flash into it.
<opopanax> ...but only when re-configuring...
<opopanax> worked fine with a --reinstall
<opopanax> k, how to get compiz working properly......removed beryl and attendant packages
<opopanax> have to do it after baseball.  go mariners!
<masterloki> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048%201069609639%201305520548%20106790703%201067918816&bop=And&CompareItemList=N82E16814141057%2CN82E16814136008%2CN82E16814141038%2CN82E16814141038R%2CN82E16814141057R
<databuddy> masterloki: ok looking ^^
<masterloki> ok
<databuddy> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141038R
<databuddy> thats the one i'm voting for
<databuddy> but double check its got the adaptor for the monitor
<databuddy> i think i have an extra one lying around anyway tho
<databuddy> yeah i got an extra dvi-i to vga i'm sure of it
<masterloki> databuddy are you talk about the dvi to avg adaptor
<databuddy> avg?
<databuddy> no.
<databuddy> dvi to vga
<databuddy> o yeah
<databuddy> yes.
<masterloki> I have one so if it does not have one I can use mines
<databuddy> yeah
<databuddy> that particular package comes with only the vid card - nothing else with it - thats basically what oem means on those
<masterloki> ok
<databuddy> so no disks or anything - but it works out of the box with win and *nix - and can dl the drivers easily enough
<databuddy> and look at the features at the bottom - has uuberloads
<masterloki> ? uuberloads
<databuddy> lots and lots and lots :P
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> :)
<masterloki> ummm good
<soothsayer> Does systemtap work on Gutsy without having to compiling kernels?
<crimsun> it does.
<xstasi> so
<crimsun> You need to install the debug image and systemtap packages and create a symlink by hand,
<xstasi> is there a recommended way to upgrade?
<xstasi> i'd sed -e "s/feisty/gutsy/g" on sources.list and then apt-get up{date,grade}
<soothsayer> crimsun: Alright thanks. The debug image wasn't available on Feisty right?
<xstasi> but i've seen stuff involving a so called update manager
<soothsayer> crimsun: (The particular debug image needed for full functionality in systemtap)
<crimsun> soothsayer: it is.
<xstasi> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<boris55> is there any reason that the mysql versions for ubuntu is so far behind other distros exxpecailly from the repsos?
<xstasi> mh
<xstasi> not what i was looking for
<crimsun> xstasi: dist-upgrade after update, not upgrade.
<xstasi> mh
<xstasi> so that's the best way?
<crimsun> xstasi: it's one way.
<xstasi> mh kay
<xstasi> :D
<xstasi> because the wiki said to issue update-manager -d
<xstasi> which is similar to dist-upgrade
<xstasi> but the list of upgradables was empty.. :)
<xstasi> i assume i'll have to do that way
<crimsun> boris55: what are you talking about?
<crimsun>   Candidate: 5.0.45-1
<crimsun> http://mysql.org/downloads/mysql/5.0.html#downloads
<crimsun> they're identical for the most recent stable release.
<boris55> from the apt application.
<crimsun> what about it?
<crimsun> it's definitely the latest.
<crimsun> http://pastebin.ca/637304
<boris55> ok, I'll check again.
<boris55> thanks.  I see it.
<ryanakca> [!!]  Install the base system          Debootstrap Error          Failed to determine the codename for the release.    <Continue>              (Ubuntu Server 7.10.. yesterday's build... amd64)
<ryanakca> Is there any way to manually pass the codename/version to debootstrap?
<napsy_> why does evolution suck in latest updates?
<AnRkey> napsy_, what is it doing?
<napsy_> when I got new mail it starts to consume 100% cpu
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> it is beta so...
<AnRkey> report it :D
<napsy_> ok
<AnRkey> evo normally gives me a nut ache when i use it with the exchange plugin
<AnRkey> i seem to be alone with my dislike for the app
<AnRkey> ok outa here
<AnRkey> bf2 time
<DanaG> WTF happened to CCSM?  The animations properties page is now horridly confusing!
<DanaG> I mean, what is "4"?  Or "7"?
<DanaG> For animation type.
<DanaG> I mean, imagine if all the buttons in your car were labeled only with numbers, and there was nothing anywhere to indicate what those numbers meant?
<geser> DanaG: I see this too after the last compiz update
<geser> I guess the number specifies the type of animation but I don't have the mapping between number and animation
<DanaG> I wish they'd bring back the checkboxes (wow, what a concept!) from Beryl's settings manager.
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-29
* leperkhanz is nervous to reboot, since sometimes in gutsy, a reboot will come back to a corrupt file system.
<leperkhanz> But since compiz isn't currently running....
<leperkhanz> Anyone else getting a broken compiz?
<leperkhanz> Over all gutsy IS getting more stable, but now compiz patently refuses to work.  Sad Face.
<DanaG> I've gotten Compiz to work by disabling it through "desktop effects" and manually re-enabling it after the session has begun.
<DanaG> I mean, s/re-enabling/running/
<thomp1> is there some way to fix the 30 sec delay before grub issue on macbook efi
<jmg> guys my firefox preferences is fscked and firefox is showing the wrong fonts
<jmg> ideas?
<jmg> its actually a crash
<jmg> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08c70ca0 ***
<Toma-> move your .firefox folder?
<jmg> you mean .mozilla
<Toma-> hmm both?
<jmg> .mozilla/firefox
<Toma-> not sure where my firefox folder came from..
<jmg> mv .mozilla/firefox .mozilla/firefox.old
<jmg> there is no .firefox
<Toma-> ok
<jmg> unless you ran one of the mofoco builds
<jmg> removing it has no effect
<Toma-> well file a bug?
<jmg> yah just apt-get upgrading
<jmg> i notice a new build of libc6
<ulysses_> does this .22 kernel already have the new scheduler?
<Toma-> CFS is in .23
<ulysses_> gutsy seems a little unresponsive to me compared to feisty
<jmg> ulysses_: are you using xgl/compiz?
<ulysses_> yep
<jmg> strange, i find it much better
<ulysses_> one thing that never happened before is the mouse cursor skipping
<ulysses_> scrolling down...
<ulysses_> i'll try to use a vanilla kernel, or an older one
<philip__> anyone know if 2.6.23 out? CFS included?
<ulysses_> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.16.23.tar.bz2
<ulysses_> cfs is in
<ulysses_> ops
<ulysses_> philip__: it is in rc1
<pawan> hi
<pawan> can seen options in xmms player
<pawan> http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1tj6.png
<pawan> my problem
<voidmage> interesting fact about gutsy and compiz and nvidia 8600gt: i get 60fps in ut2004 according to the fps counter, but it skips a lot of frames too
<voidmage> this is with the "unmanage fullscreen windows" setting checked
<jmg> guys firefox is fscked on my gutsy
<jmg> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: double free or corruption (out): 0x091903c0 ***
<jmg> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08dfb420 ***
<jmg> going to test with granparadiso
<jmg> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox-granparadiso-bin: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08e434a0 ***
<jmg> suspect glibc issue?
<xnix> ive compiled my own kernel package and installed that, but am having trouble generating my ouwn l-r-m package or manually getting nvidia drivers installed/working on my kernel
<xnix> does anyone have experience with this?
<Sebastian> jmg: glibc is only the messenger.
<jmg> Sebastian: i see
<DanaG> How do I get hal to NOT try to mount ntfs RW?
<SeveredCross> Edit the fstab entry to say ro?
<DanaG> Aah, I just had to manually pmount-hal it.
<DanaG> For some reason, Gnome's auto-mounting was trying to mount it RW.
<DanaG> NTFS-3G reeeeeeeally needs an automatic fallback to RO on mount failure!
<SeveredCross> Can't you add the on-errors=remount-ro option?
<SeveredCross> Er, I think it's just "errors=remount-ro"
<SeveredCross> Or does that only work for ext3 and such?
<DanaG> That's only on ext3.
<DanaG> Oh, yay, now Azureus is crashing whenever I double-click an item in the list.
<DanaG> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<DanaG> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb4727172, pid=21467, tid=3084200848
<SeveredCross> Azureus is crashy as all hell.
<SeveredCross> I couldn't get it to start up much less do anything
<SeveredCross> I had to just unzip the tarball from the website.
<SeveredCross> Something is at issue with gij.
<SeveredCross> I think.
<DanaG> I'm using Java 6, though.
<DanaG> I'll try it with 1.5, also.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/68020
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68020 in azureus "Azureus crashes just after startup (attempt to show sliding notification window)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> Oddly, mine shows that just fine, but going to "Details" crashes it.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I couldn't get azureus to install without installing gij
<DanaG> Odd, with 1.5:   SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb4727172, pid=21467, tid=3084200848
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> #  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E43505001A3), pid=21905, tid=3084535472
<DanaG> I'll try with gcj.
<DanaG> Also, the plugin installation wizard seems to be missing.
<DanaG> Okay, gcj can't do other-language characters.
<DanaG> Yay, the package that fixes that linked bug fixes mine, too.
<DanaG> I still don't know where the plugin wizard is, though.
<azi> hello, i'm trying to install the latest gutsy (it's the only distro supporting my graphic card) but after i set up the disks, it starts installing and then the installation wizzard disapairs.. anyone happens to know what's going on?
<stdin> azi: the installer is a bit buggy right now, you could try installing feisty then upgrading to gutsy
<azi> stdin: there is no way for me to install feisty
<azi> stdin: acutally i'd like to have feisty working
<azi> stdin: but X doesn't start as i have a new graphic card, the alternate CD is too buggy for real life use
<stdin> azi: try the alternate cd
<azi> stdin: so, i'm trying to use this one and then to downgrade to feisty.. will that be possible?
<stdin> azi: no, you can not downgrade
<azi> stdin: but will I be left with a stable system if i'll be able to install gutsy?
<azi> stdin: i'm in a bad situation ;l
<stdin> azi: gutsy isn't classed as "stable", but I haven't had too many problems, use the alternate cd for feisty and upgrade to gutsy
<azi> stdin: i can't use the alternate cd, it's more buggy than gutsy installer
<azi> stdin: in the middle of the installation my keyboard stops working etc..
<stdin> azi: the alternate installer is more stable than the GUI installer, always worked here
<azi> stdin: it looks that after a bit of hacking, I was able to install gutsy :-)
<claria> hi,
<claria> if i want to change to a text console with strg+alt+f2, i only get a black screen
<claria> the same with startup. there is no output unless gdm starts and the login screen appears.
<DanaG> Oh, if you put "fbcon" in /etc/modules, it may fix the framebuffer console.
<DanaG> I had to do that on my system.
<DanaG> Right now, you can try blindly logging in and doing "sudo modprobe fbcon".
<DanaG> Then wait a moment and enter your password again, of course.
<claria> wow, you are great!! That works
<claria> Thanks
<DanaG> I really need to post a note about that in the relevant bug report, if there is one.
<DanaG> Somehow, fbcon is not being loaded in the initramfs.
<DanaG> Now I need to go to sleep.
<DanaG> Argh, "Restart Azureus" is missing from the menu, also.
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> i just upgraded to gutsy
<xstasi> in the menus, when i pass the mouse over stuff, it doesn't get highlighted
<xstasi> and in GNOME's tasklist, windows have no borders
<xstasi> is that normal?
<geser> but the normal windows have borders?
<xstasi> geser, yes they do
<xstasi> i'm running compiz fusion from ubuntu official
<hastesaver> hi, debtags doesn't seem to work for me -- it used to work on Feisty IIRC
<hastesaver> and packagesearch has broken dependencies
<Hobbsee> oh, so it does
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: fixed.
<Hobbsee> (the packagesearch)
<hastesaver> wow, that was incredible :-)
<Hobbsee> :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Hobbsee> i thought we got all those rebuilds.  seems now
<Hobbsee> er, not
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ apt-cache unmet -i | grep Package | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 115
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<geser> Hobbsee: last I looked for a rebuild it failed to build
<geser> it = packagesearch
<Hobbsee> hah.  only passed on sparc
<Hobbsee> oh, point
<Hobbsee> geser: fudge.  any idea if it works with the new libept?
<geser> I haven't tried yet
<Hobbsee> geser: ah, no, i'ts dead.
<Hobbsee> debian b ug #429005
<Hobbsee> debian bug #429005
<geser> found the bug now too
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: okay, in that case, it's *not* fixed, and wont be until debian fixes it.
* Hobbsee wonders if it builds anyway if you bump the version required
<Hobbsee> s/builds/works/
<hastesaver> Hobbsee: hmm... ok, thanks anyway. `apt-cache show` and `debtags show` don't show me tags either BTW... is that a bug or are they supposed to work that way?
<Hobbsee> no idea - i only see debtags used from within adept
<hastesaver> ok. they used to show tags some time ago, maybe it was changed intentionally. Anyway ept-cache show works
<geser> have all packages tags already?
<geser> apt-cache show arj shows me the tags for this package
<hastesaver> hmm... right. Funny, for most packages I tried ("mutt", say) apt-cache doesn't show and ept-cache shows
<stdin> debtags show arj shows them too
<leperkhanz> Anyone wanna help me figure out what I'm missing to make Emerald themes work?
<geser> have you emerald running?
<leperkhanz> Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0
<leperkhanz> compiz itself is running quite nicely though.
<leperkhanz> :D
<geser> compiz itself starts {gtk,kde}-window-decorator by default
<geser> you have to start emerald with emerald --replace &
<leperkhanz> Success!
<leperkhanz> Will it start automagically from now on?
* Hobbsee wishes compiz would just stop crashing.
<Hobbsee> and actually obey workspaces.
<geser> no, you have to start it on every login
<leperkhanz> Now if I had more than one theme... LOL
<geser> grab the emerald-themes package from feisty or go to www.gnome-look.org
<xstasi> leperkhanz, you should have the emerald theme manager
<xstasi> let him download the themes from SVN
<xstasi> :)
<leperkhanz> yeah, I have that.
<leperkhanz> but there's only one theme in it.  "untitled" and it's redish.
<xstasi> go to the Repositories tab
<xstasi> and make him fetch GPL'd (or non GPL'd too) themes
<leperkhanz> did both of those.
<leperkhanz> Ah wait, I need to learn how to read.
<leperkhanz> LOL
<xstasi> :P
<leperkhanz> w00t.  Installed subversion, getting themes now. :D
<leperkhanz> there are some hiddeous themes in here. lOL
<mikkael> the third screenshot shows the new ksplash theme of kubuntu tribe 3: http://shots.linuxquestions.org/?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%207.10%20Gutsy%20Gibbon%20Tribe%203 why isnt this one on my updated gutsy installation ? the new desktop, color scheme, whatever are applied.
<squee> I'm trying to run compiz but i keep getting "/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32" and then it segfaults.  glxinfo -t shows that I am running in 24 bit, so what else could it be?
<stdin> Hobbsee: have you noticed the description of the nvidia-glx packages is wrong?
<Hobbsee> stdin: nope
<stdin> Hobbsee: "To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"." that's the old command
<Hobbsee> stdin: provide a patch?  :)
<stdin> Hobbsee: wouldn't that mean I have to grab the whole l-r-m source :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: looks like it.
<Hobbsee> hmm, that doesnt seem to be in bzr
<stdin> man that's overkill for a small change :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: on european monday, go to #ubuntu-kernel, and ask benc what he'd like to do - give him what's there now, and waht youd' like it changed to
<Hobbsee> erm...reality check - how do you expect to be able to make such a change without having the source there?
<Hobbsee> he may tell you to make a patch, or just add it in as is
<Hobbsee> actually, it may well be in git.
<stdin> oh well, i've reported it in lp anyway
<Hobbsee> did you say what you wanted it changed to?
<stdin> umm, let me check :p I don't actually use nvidia
<stdin> Hobbsee: To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<Hobbsee> right.  i would mentoin that bug to benc on monday, though
<Hobbsee> he should be doing a l-r-m upload soon
<stdin> ok, I'll tell him then
<Hobbsee> cool
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b *!*@cpe-76-169-169-27.socal.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tatters> Been trying to install vmware-server vmmon module keeps failing ..http://pastebin.com/m439f851
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m439f851
<tatters> anyone managed to get vmware server up n running in gutsy?
<alesan> hi
<sebsebseb> I want to upgrade  Feisty to the latest Gutsy alpha,  so  I run the get update command open up the updater and yeah,  however upgrading to Gutsy is not an option for me here.  I need to turn something on so that it becomes an option or?
<askand> Is there anyone else who dont have internet after last update?
<PriceChild> askand, how do you get your internet?
<PriceChild> elephant?
<askand> PriceChild elephant?
<PriceChild> do you wish for it and it comes?
<PriceChild> or does it come through ethernet?
<PriceChild> or perhaps a wireless card?
<PriceChild> usb broadband modem?
<askand> PriceChild: hrm it comes trough a wireless usbthing..certainly trough an elephant :P
<askand> PriceChild: I use network managers roaming mode but it wont connect anymore..'
<sq89> hi! when I run `update-manager -d`, I don't get any notice about the gutsy testing version. I'd like to help testing the improved dual-monitor stuff. any idea what I should do?
<sq89> got the newest version of update-manager, and just apt-get updated
<sq89> done %s/feisty/gutsy/g now, will probably work
<sq89> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> askand, hey sorry.
<PriceChild> askand, pastebin output of lspci please
<PriceChild> sq89, gksudo update-manager -c -d should do it I think
<sq89> PriceChild: tried that, but I keep getting either "warning: could not initiate dbus", "current dist not found in meta-release file" or both
<PriceChild> meh its probably broken anyway... just replace feisty with gutsy in sources list
<PriceChild> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<PriceChild> and be aware this is a one way operation
<sq89> ok, I'll try that
<PriceChild> Don't do this on any mission critical system.
<sq89> did it for the previous versions too and that worked
<PriceChild> It _WILL_ break at some point
<PriceChild> and ensure you have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed
<sq89> I'm used to broken systems, I'm doing it all the time :-)
<PriceChild> or kubuntu-desktop etc.
<sq89> installing that now, thanks
<OldPink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512448 - please?
<crysalys> anyone know how to configure wine and install dvd decrypter?
<poningru> why...?
<poningru> !wine | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crysalys> poningru: i need a program to create dvd iso and then copy to a disk
<poningru> genisoimg or something like that
<poningru> !info geniso
<ubotu> Package geniso does not exist in gutsy
<poningru> !info genisoimage
<ubotu> genisoimage: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.6-1 (gutsy), package size 551 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<poningru> crysalys: is it a data? or video?
<crysalys> poningru: video
<Clinton__> Can someone tell me which wine version is currently planned for inclusion into feisty+1?
<poningru> found it
<poningru> doh
<Clinton__> is there anyone here who can do a quick apt-cache search to tell me what version of whine is currently in feisty+1?
<crdlb> !info wine gutsy
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.41-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 31833 kB, installed size 99684 kB
<Clinton__> !info wine gutsy
<Clinton__> hrm... and how stable is feisty+1 currently considered?
<sq89> Clinton__: some people blogged about using it daily, but every update might break your installation permanently
<Clinton__> how long between updates?
<crdlb> if you use gutsy, you should expect breakage
<sq89> I guess there are updates every day, you can choose not to install them
<crdlb> it may work fine, but you should never rely on that
<Clinton__> *nod*
<sq89> the tribe releases are considered a little bit more stable I think, so you could use them and don't update until the next tribe
<Clinton__> alright, thanks for your info guys
<mon^rch> im going to try gutsy... any suggestions?
<adam__> hi there
<adam__> i heard that the desktop effects will be enabled by default in gutsy. Will it be enabled using xgl as well?
<kenro> I can't phrase a good question, so let's just dive heaflong into stupidity: Why is udevd eating 70%+ of my cpu?
<kenro> 710 Seems to be the only one that'll work on my lappy. I can't wait til hte gibbno is released officially.
<kenro> Any more Gibbno clubmembers out there having trouble with udevd?
<finalbeta> yes
<finalbeta> search launchpad, I found the bug when I had the problem
<kenro> Is a bug then?
<kenro> bot attack
<kenro> apparantly ineffectual...
<finalbeta> 70% cpu hardly seems like normal behaviour
<kenro> It isn't.
<Catsceo> test
<Catsceo> ok, no +m here
<finalbeta> Freedomnet is probably under attack 24/7 by some kid.
<kenro> Is established as a bug? Or is spurious/kneejerk?
<kenro> finalbeta: You said you found it listed on a bugtracker?
<kenro> udevd?
<finalbeta> Yes, can't find it right now, launchpad is a mess
<finalbeta> people don't report against gutsy but against ubuntu, so bleh
<finalbeta> I'f i'm correct, removing evms and rebooting solved the issue
<finalbeta> but if you need evms, whatever it does, then that's not an option
<kenro> checking the status of my file repo, evms
<finalbeta> Launchpad has gotten sourceforge slow.
<finalbeta> Can't find it, lost in cyberspace...
<kenro> HaHaHa evms is for when you have lots of little hdd spread remotely that should function as one HDD.
<kenro> And I have it installed. Beats me why. Maybe something to do with that vinum? manager kubuntu installs stock.
<kenro> mdadm
<kenro> If I could figure out how to unlace that without unzipping my entire system...
<kenro> I kinda figured mdadm would cause problems, as I didn't even need it. hmmm... now kde sysmon cpu meter has a band of orange along the top.
<kenro> finalbeta: Still there?
<finalbeta> back now
<kenro> ah
<finalbeta> had to get my USB disk to mount under Gusty, something that's half broken
<kenro> Well... thanks for reminding me of md vol management...
<finalbeta> two of my disks no longer work, one of my disks makes weird noises when I hook it up to a gutsy PC :p
<kenro> you do md?
<finalbeta> No, and I just removed evms and the 100% CPU thing was solved
<kenro> you do multidisk?
<kenro> oh
<finalbeta> no, standard laptop
<kenro> sorry, slow typist
<masterloki> how long has anyone ran gusty continuously with out having to restart it
<finalbeta> You lucky, found the url to the bugreport in this firefox (just changed PC's, I'm here though a VNC session)
<finalbeta> bug 123050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123050 in udev "udevd uses 140% CPU (dup-of: 115616)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<kenro> 140%!?
<kenro> Not possible.
<finalbeta> He gives it a nice explanation :p
<concept10> is there some ubuntu windows installer similar to the debian one?
<kenro> Well, my system now minus evms, udevd still psychotic, and a band of bad niceness across my cpu meter.
<kenro> renice udevd?
<finalbeta> reboot the system
<finalbeta> or just halt the process
<finalbeta> next time you boot it wont be acting nuts
<kenro> oh right phooey. With all these other things I've started. What about mdadm? Should that come off, too?
<finalbeta> no
<kenro> No? I have no volume arrays...
<finalbeta> it's not needed to fix the 100% cpu thing
<finalbeta> should you remove it or not
<finalbeta> it's your own system, you figure that one out.
<kenro> Right.
<kenro> masterloki:  BTW, I ran 710 for 8 hours once without reboot.
<kenro> finalbeta:  I have no idea why the uninstall was so smooth this time. I remember it wanting to take things I wanted to stay on.
<kenro> masterloki:  I'm sure, with this udev problem, I almost broke something, but I proved to myself that a 43 year old could still stay up all night and be bright-n-bushy come morning. Of course, there were times during the day I went narcoleptic and drooled tobacco all over myself.
<kenro> That last part was just for effect, and you'll never know whether I'm lieing about it. :P
<DShepherd> man. anyone here on gutsy and have played with multiple monitors? fiesty so not so bad with an nvidia card.. but it doesnt seem to autodetect stuff. What's your experience with gutsy and mutiple monitors like?
<masterloki> that is kewl so far I have ran gusty for 24+ hours and not have to reboot it
<techII> hmm, probably should get around to doing that...
<finalbeta> Wow, installing flash wroked straight from inside firefox in Gutsy
<kenro> Much better, now.
<DShepherd> finalbeta, did it install the firefox from the repos? or the one from the macromedia's website/
<DShepherd> s/firefox/flash
<finalbeta> I'm guessing macromedia's site
<finalbeta> but they could have modded firefox
<finalbeta> macromedia's site
<DShepherd> finalbeta, ok....hmm
<kenro> I still say I had multidisk management only because I thought something I wanted would be uninstalled...
<kenro> finalbeta: thanks.
<kenro> Anyone know a good copy of festival for 710?
<kenro> tj I want my lappy to sound like Captain Pecard...
<mon^rch> can anyone help me get my four desktops back
<xst> According to the blueprints xorg7.3 will be a part of gutsy. Does anyone know when it will be implemented in any of the test CDs?
<sq89> hi! my laptop display is fine when I've removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but displayconfig-gtk won't start. is there any way to create a xorg.conf based on my current settings? I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, but xorg didn't want to star then
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-21
<Dedi> up and running
<leviwine> hi @ all
<leviwine> is anybody using photoshop cs3 on ubuntu?
<jbroome> support in #ubuntu
<Dedi> hardy-neon packages should work with intrepid too, not?
<Hobbsee> i wouldn't bet on it
<gluer> hi, alpha 3 out thursday?
<gluer> can the intel wireless iwl3954 firmware be included, i think it was missing in alpha 2
<RAOF> I don't think it was?
<RAOF> Or, at least, my iwl3945 hasn't stopped working at any point in the Intrepid cycle.
<gluer> i did a fresh install with alpha 2 cd
<gluer> im pretty sure it was missing from alpha 2 coz i installed it about 5 times
<gluer> then had to download and copy it into firmware
<Hobbsee> mine's been working fine too
<LSD|Ninja> Desktop CDs are due to drop in Alpha 3, right?
 * LSD|Ninja can't wait
<gluer> lsdninja : what do u mean?
<gluer> do u mean the alpha 3 cd?
<scyrma> I've been using Debian/sid for many years at home.. now on Ubuntu at work .. I miss the thrill and occasional brokeness of Sid .. is Intrepid comparable, or will my box explode? :)
<RAOF> Pretty comparable.
<LSD|Ninja> Lots of stuff is broken in Intrepid right now, you'll cream your pants by the sound of it
<RAOF> We've past the hugely-less-stable-than-Sid mass-import stage.  Now it should be just the regular ordinary development version brokenness, pretty much.
<scyrma> hmm.. sounds like fun
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of Sid, I realise that acronym means "Still in Development" but was that chosend because Sid too is a character from Toy Story?
<scyrma> I think it's both .. I think the acronym is a "backronym" too
<RAOF> "Sid will break your toys".
<RAOF> Is the source, I believe.
<LSD|Ninja> It makes sense, I'm just wondering if that's the reason it was chosen
<RAOF> I think it was, yes.
<RAOF> Goddamnit, nvidia!  Fix the frikkin full-screen black flashes when changing clockspeed already.
<hyperair_> O_o
<hyperair_> what?
<hyperair_> weren't you using nouveau?
<RAOF> Today I'm testing nvidia-glx-177.
<hyperair_> my card doesn't give black flashes when changing clock speed
<hyperair_> i see
<RAOF> While running compiz?
<hyperair_> yes
<hyperair_> i use nvclock
<hyperair_> and coolbits or wahtever it was for changing the clock speed isn't existent on my card
<hyperair_> either that or my driver
<hyperair_> so nvclock uses some other backend to do it
<RAOF> Well, the nvidia drivers will automatically downclock to save power.
<hyperair_> seriously?
<RAOF> At least on my laptop carde.
<RAOF> Yes.
<hyperair_> i never knew that
<hyperair_> like cpu freq scaling huh
<RAOF> I can tell, because everytime they do, the whole screen flashes black!
<hyperair_> lol isn't there a way to disable it
<RAOF> There might be.  On the other hand, I'm a bit of a fan of not burning more battery than strictly necessary.
<LSD|Ninja> I wonder if they're waiting for Alpha 3 before pushing out the new nvidia 96.43 package...
<hyperair_> simple solution to that: tune it to the lowest clock speed and force it to stay
<RAOF> Well, that option isn't exposed in any of the tools I have.
<hyperair_> LSD|Ninja: doesn't nvidia-glx-96 work?
<RAOF> He's almost certainly talking about a version that works with the Xserver 1.5 ABI.
<hyperair_> oh
<LSD|Ninja> hyperair_: last I checked, it was 96.43.05. Latest is 96.43.07. nVidia don't explicitly mention xorg 1.5 (they may be waiting for it to ge releases) but I still want to try iy
<hyperair_> okay... so that means that i'm not going to get any nvidia support if i switch to intrepid now
<hyperair_> =(
<hyperair_> then i'll just sit around in arch and wait for it to work
<murlidhar> i have install intrepid as a base installation. and have put lxde as the default window manager. i am trying to change the wallpapers but i am not able to since i can't remember  where the settings are .
<murlidhar> i accidently activated a radio button  in the gui and the problem started
<murlidhar> why is the channel so quiet?
<murlidhar> or is it me lagging?
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<root0> hi. anyone know how to enable nvidia propietary driver? i know someone did it...
<hyperair__> install nvidia-glx-xxx
<RAOF> "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177 && sudo nvidia-xconfig" (and then probably remove the rgb.txt line from your xorg.conf.
<hyperair__> what rgb.txt line?
<RAOF> Unless you've got a geforce 5, in which case you replace 177 with 173.  Or have a geforce 4, in which case you replace 177 with 96.  Or have a geforce 2 or below, in which case your computer combusts.
<RAOF> hyperair__: Apparently nvidia-xconfig will write a line that's no longer accepted in Xserver 1.5; I don't think I hit it because I actually had an xorg.conf file.
<hyperair__> i see
<hyperair__> i never had a rgb.txt line before
<root0> i have a geforce 6200 card. is this one still suported?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's a geforce 6.  That's still supported by the 177 driver.
<hyperair__> T_T geforce4 for me
<root0> thanks. i'l install it now.
<RAOF> hyperair__: Nvidia hate you :)
<hyperair__> >=( hate you too nvidia
<root0> one more thing that i hit today. after a clean install the splash screen seems to be broken. i'm not sure how to isolate and find were is the problem.
<RAOF> The bootsplash?  Yeah, that's borken.
<RAOF> It's usplash (or possibly vm86, or uvesafb)
<root0> i'm not using it, but i just wanted to be sure that it is a known problem.
<root0> it's not working. nvidia-glx-177 is installed but nvidia-xconfig is not. if i try to install nvidia-xconfig synaptic is trying to remove nvidia-glx-177. is kinda odd... and on gnome-app-install it says this: "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver) cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)."
<ace_> Hi all
<ace_> anyone here using xgl?
<hyperair__> why would you want to use xgl?
<ace_> i've always used xgl and i think its better than just xorg
<Turski> why don't you use aiglx?
<hyperair__> xgl is the worst thing you could do to get 3d working
<hyperair__> seriously
<hyperair__> it's slow, adds an extra layer
<hyperair__> bla
<ace_>  not 3d, just compiz-fusion
<ace_> brb
<s0u][ight> hello if you have 2 .deb files (new kernel) and one is an image and the other an header wich do you need to install first?
<gnomefreak> s0u][ight: doesnt matter much IIRC but you are safe with image
<gnomefreak> than headers
<hyperair__> ace_: sorry, i meant compiz fusion too. aiglx > xgl
<gnomefreak> hint you dont need headers for normal useage
<murlidhar> hi all
<murlidhar> i have installed intrepid by doing custom installation.
<murlidhar> now i want to install pulse audio without having alsa drivers
<murlidhar> is it possible ?
<murlidhar> if so what are the packages that are needed ?
<murlidhar> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<murlidhar>  is alsa required ?
<murlidhar> ikonia:  are u busy ?
<linkinxp> hello in my UPdate-Manager i have a  package called Ubuntu-Desktop and i can't select it ! whats wrong??
<hyperair__> besides nfs, is there any way to copy files over from one computer to another while preserving uid, gid and permissions?
<sparr> would a package dependency mistake in hardy be fixed in hardy or wait for intrepid?
<Pici> Depends on how serious it is
<sparr> firefox version 3.0 depends on firefox-3.0 when it should depend on firefox-3.0 version 3.0
<sparr> ahh, didnt realize #ubuntu-bugs existed
<sparr> perhaps a better venue for my question
<DanaG> One thing that really bugs me: "Lock Applet" does not work as one would expect.
<DanaG> If you change screen resolutions... chances are, your panel layout will be trampled upon.
<LSD|Ninja> That's assuming you can change resolutions without hand editing xorg.conf >_<
<DanaG> My laptop can.
<DanaG> I do have to edit xorg.conf to change touchpad settings, though.
<LSD|Ninja> I can get it to change resolutions without messing with xorg.conf after a fashion but there are times when I feel editing xorg.conf would be faster. It's been 10 years, why is this still so goddamn difficult?
<DanaG> alt-f2.  xrandr -s 1440x900 -- that's how I do it.  I only use one monitor, though.
<DanaG> !find qatomicpointer.h
<ubottu> File qatomicpointer.h found in qt4-doc-html
<DanaG> qt4-doc-html?  That's odd.
<DanaG> !find qatomicpointer
<ubottu> File qatomicpointer found in qt4-doc-html
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-22
<G_009> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linkinxp> hello .... why am i getting this same error???......https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-November/010526.html
<linkinxp> help!
<IdleOne> I hate when people put . ( periods ) at the end or the beginning of a http link.
<IdleOne> ever try to navigate to.www.google.com?
<IdleOne> it's impossible
<RAOF> IdleOne: What terminal emulator are you using?  My gnome-terminal handles them just fine.
<hyperair> RAOF: not everyone uses a terminal based irc client
<hyperair> *cli based
<baron1984> is kerneloops in Intrepid yet?
<baron1984> is kerneloops in Intrepid yet?
<RAOF> hyperair: Man, you're right.  I totally forgot.
<hyperair> RAOF: lol. nice long conversation we have here
<BonezAU> I have an Intel wireless card, 3945... the correct module is loaded. Using Alpha 2. Anyone got any tips on getting it to work? Network manager shows no available wireless networks and a manual connect does not work either
<s0u][ight> BonezAU, firmware?
<BonezAU> what about it?
<s0u][ight> is it loaded?
 * baron1984 hunts down and murders the person who thought of ACPI
<baron1984> and everyone who's ever looked at him
<baron1984> grrrrrrrrrr
<TheInfinity> baron1984: you need acpi at all ;)
<baron1984> uhhhm, it's polluting my system logs, and I really really like being able to start the machine back up in 3 seconds?
<TheInfinity> then you have a bad bios *g*
<baron1984> no crap
<baron1984> I hadn't noticed
<baron1984> Fedora comes back and then freezes if I go to reboot later
<baron1984> Ubuntu 8.04 just falls over and dies
<TheInfinity> most acpi implementations are quite strange because the devs just look at windows
<TheInfinity> and if windows works its ok
<baron1984> and 8.10 Alpha 2 will come back up but not bring the monitor with it
<baron1984> of course I'm not having luck with sound or video on Intrepid
<baron1984> else I'd probably just try implementing a quirk
<TheInfinity> baron1984: what computer do you have? :o
<baron1984> I replaced a dead motherboard
 * TheInfinity never had problems with his hardware. ok i just buy apple and ibm, but ... ;)
<baron1984> with what appeared to be a nicer one
<baron1984> http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/if-you-cant-be-good-be-sneaky-how-ubuntu-handles-acpi-failures/
<baron1984> http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/just-a-thank-you-to-microsoft-and-some-comical-foxconn-bios-update-humor/
<baron1984> the second one is funnier
<TheInfinity> i never heard of foxconn ... :o
<baron1984> they're terrible
<baron1984> AWFUL
<TheInfinity> they are not sold in germany
<baron1984> their update utility is written in engrish
<baron1984> short choppy Chinese to English translation
<baron1984> "Backuping your BIOS"
<baron1984> I swear to god
<baron1984> it said that
<baron1984> among other things
<TheInfinity> baron1984: so why did you buy this mb? ;)
<baron1984> if I wasn't so horrified, I might have taken screenshots
<baron1984> it *looked* like a good deal
<baron1984> hardware wise, it probably is
<baron1984> the BIOS sucks
<TheInfinity> saving some money by buying completely nameless hardware is almost always a bad idea ...
<TheInfinity> most times you have to buy it again ...
<baron1984> Foxconn is not nameless
<baron1984> Foxconn makes some major stuff
<baron1984> I thought they'd be safe
<TheInfinity> dont know, in germany it is completely nameless, i never saw any offline- or onlinestore who has this ;)
<baron1984> Foxconn makes motherboards for PS3's, XBOX 360's
<baron1984> they make ipods
<baron1984> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186123&Tpk=foxconn%2bg33m-s
<baron1984> they haven't put my review up yet
<baron1984> wonder if they will ;)
<JontheEchidna> soylent silicon is people!
<baron1984> yeah, the board runs Vista fantastically
<baron1984> unfortunately it's a OEM copy of Vista
<baron1984> that freaks out when it sees my new board
<baron1984> I should just call Microsoft and whine until they let me reactivate it
<baron1984> TheInfinity: So how hard would it be for Linux ACPI to act like Windows ACPI then?
<baron1984> seems like what it should do
<TheInfinity> baron1984: its like HTML just written for internet explorer
<baron1984> right, as long as it works, who cares?
<TheInfinity> firefox / opera / etc users care a lot
<baron1984> almost nobody switched to a different browser over that
<baron1984> they did it cause of spyware and cause IE hadn't had any new features that were *visible to them* in years
<TheInfinity> same with acpi - windows has some strange additional features, sometimes added by special drivers
<baron1984> I wonder what it would do if I threw all the quirks at it
<baron1984> at once
<TheInfinity> linux cant make it the in same way because windows acpi has some strange reactions and is closed source - so you cant implement it in linux
<Pici> I know this channel isn't busy now, but its still for Intrepid issues only.  Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or discuss whatever in ##windows, or ##hardware.
<TheInfinity> k
<baron1984> this is an intrepid issue
<baron1984> acpi no worky
<baron1984> for whatever good it will do, I'll file a bug on it with Red Hat and Canonical
<baron1984> with my system log snippets
<TheInfinity> baron1984: make a bugreport at launchpad. there you will find help (perhaps). and try booting with noacpi.
<baron1984> TheInfinity: Is there a reliable way to flash a BIOS in Linux?
<baron1984> TheInfinity: Some of my ACPI works
<TheInfinity> baron1984: best way is still DOS bootdisk
<baron1984> processor throttling and such
<baron1984> no floppy drive
<TheInfinity> you can burn it to a cd-rw
<TheInfinity> i have no floppy for years ;)
<baron1984> heh, I just installed Vista long enough to flash before I installed Fedora
<baron1984> suppose I probably could do that with one of my old IDE hard disks
<baron1984> keep it around with a copy of Vista on it every time I want to flash my BIOS
<baron1984> hehehe
<mrtimdog> Hi, I've got red and white strips on my console, I think it's probably as I've got no gettys running (SSH access ok). Any idea why this might be?
<mrtimdog> They're defined in /etc/event.d/tty*, but don't get started...?
<thebishop> Are there any good "Screenshot Tours" of Intrepid?  Also, are there artwork/UI mockups posted online?
<TheInfinity> thebishop: its alpha and artwork is not done
<TheInfinity> so it does not really make sense
<thebishop> TheInfinity, what's the development process like for something so subjective?  I'm really interested in how UI design gets done in a community project
<TheInfinity> thebishop: theres a wiki page for ubuntu artwork development
<TheInfinity> if you ask in ubuntu-devel you will get some guys who are responsible for artwork. they like if somebody helps them ;)
<thebishop> TheInfinity, you got a link to the Wiki?
<TheInfinity> google: wiki ubuntu? ;)
<TheInfinity> and perhaps artwork?
<baron1984> TheInfinity: I just installed the latest kernel.org kernel on that box
<baron1984> and ACPI related stuff all works
<TheInfinity> :)
<TheInfinity> then kernel devs already got this problem :)
<baron1984> means Intrepid and Fedora 10 should both support that board
<thebishop> anyone else having problems with Intel HDA sound not working after resuming from Suspend/Hibernate?
<baron1984> and only 2 years late
<TheInfinity> it takes some time when ACPI from a bios is broken because a kernel dev has to code a fix just for this mainboard
<baron1984> it doesn't help that Intel makes purposely broken crap for their desktop boards
<baron1984> so that by the time they're properly supported, they're WAY too old to be a good server
<TheInfinity> baron1984: server chipsets dont need suspend :p
<baron1984> I know, but just a few months ago, Linux wouldn't even boot on this board
<baron1984> unless you did some really horrible things to it
<TheInfinity> and intel is excellent for server boards - but server boards also need a good bios - which does not seem to be added on your board
<baron1984> thats what I mean
<baron1984> if you could spend $100 on a cheap desktop board and use it just the same
<baron1984> they'd be screwed
<baron1984> I've noticed that if anything on an Intel board *does* actually work, it's usually cause it's just "close enough" to something on a server board
<MGrunde> Is Alpha 3 reasonably on schedule to be released on Thursday?
<baron1984> the only place I've had good luck using Linux as a desktop is on AMD
<TheInfinity> baron1984: btw you miss your problem - ACPI is a bios problem, and bios has nothing to do with the chipset used on the board
<baron1984> then why was Linux having problems on pretty much all G33's?
<baron1984> regardless of BIOS
<TheInfinity> there are also chipset probs, yes, but your prob it typical for broken bios ;)
 * DanaG uses Linux as a desktop on his Intel laptop.
<DanaG> But I do have a broken BIOS -- sometimes my thermal zone temperature will randomly jump to a bogus high reading (such as 61 or 66 or 72 C) and stick there... and the fan will spin up accordingly.
<DanaG> It happens under Windows (Vista), too.
<baron1984> this Foxconn board defaults to fans at 100%
<baron1984> you have to set it to auto yourself
<linux1_> ppl i really ike the new nautilus view of how may items are in the folders
<baron1984> they need to give Intrepid's repo an enema
<baron1984> there is so much stuff in here that is either depending on packages from Hardy, or IS a package from Hardy......grrrrr
<w00t_> baron1984, it's worth remembering that it is currently alpha quality, and how software usually evolves from the version before it?
<baron1984> I just got back the most heinous reply from Foxconn
<baron1984> I need to blog, hehe
<w00t> is there any information/resources available on how to package programs? I'd like to package an application I develop for intrepid
<jonpackard> w00t: Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<w00t> much appreciated :)
<jonpackard> it's filed under 6.10.. let me see if I can find a more recent version
<jonpackard> here's the better link: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ - I think it's the same thing
<w00t> hopefully I'll get around to doing it then :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-23
<chh111> any one can help me,i got a problem when upgrading to 8.10
<chh111> Errors were encountered while processing:
<chh111>  python-cairo
<chh111>  samba-common
<chh111>  bash-completion
<chh111>  ufw
<chh111>  libsensors3
<chh111>  libpaper1
<chh111>  linux-image-2.6.26-4-generic
<chh111>  libxau6
<chh111>  libxcb1
<RAOF> You don't want to paste the rest of that :)
<RAOF> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chh111> thanks
<chh111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29464/
<chh111> btw,can you help me with that
<RAOF> Read only file system? :)
<chh111> yes
<chh111> i don't know why
<RAOF> The more interesting information would be: how did you update, and at what stage did it fail?
 * RAOF is also somewhat surprised by root@hostname; that's not particularly common :)
<chh111> i changed my sources.list file,replace the "hardy" with "Intrepid"
<chh111> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<RAOF> Then fired up a bit of a dist-upgrade?  Hm.
<RAOF> So, it looks like your root is mounted read-only, possibly due to errors?
<RAOF> Also, that's not really the way you're meant to upgrade (but should work, regardless).
<chh111> i think there may be some thing with the harddisk
<RAOF> Yes.  And this is a symptom of crazy harddisc hijinks.
<RAOF> The output of dmesg may be enlightening.
<chh111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29467/
<chh111> here it is
<RAOF> Hm.  And the output of 'mount'?
<chh111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29468/
<chh111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29470/
<RAOF>  !!!
<chh111> the owner of these files have errors
<RAOF> Nice filesystem corruption :)
<chh111> i used e2fsck to have a check ,but it's no use
<RAOF> Well, you could try chown'ing everything there to root, but who knows what else has been broken?
<chh111> brwxr-xr-x 1 root  604306992 69, 139 1939-09-13 00:41 /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxau6.postinst
<chh111> here i changed one
<RAOF> Yes; your filesystem's at least partially corrupt.  Any idea what caused that?
<RAOF> Because if it's just some hardware dying there's not much point in fixing the current problem!
<chh111> can't we just chang the ownership to fix these problems
<chh111> when i upgrading the system,i got tons of dependency errors and i fix it all,leaving only these critical ones
<murlidhar>  this is what i get when i try to install obconf
<murlidhar> E: Broken packages
<RAOF> After changing the ownership you should be able to run "sudo dpkg -a --configure" again.
<RAOF> Maybe you'll need to fix some permissions, to.
<RAOF> too.
<chh111> these files "time" also have problems
<chh111> srwxr-xr-x 1 1166746692 2332558473   0 1989-04-13 19:48 /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxcb1.postinst
<murlidhar> how should i fix it
<chh111> 1989?
<murlidhar> lol
<RAOF> You can probably ignore that.
<chh111> i'll try,thank you
<RAOF> But, again, filesystem corruption means many bets are off.
<RAOF> Oh, and that file is apparently 0 bytes long, which is going to be somewhat of a problem.
<murlidhar> how should i fix the package dependency problem of obconf
 * RAOF suggests chasing down the source of the filesystem corruption, and then reinstalling.
<murlidhar> !info obconf
<ubottu> obconf (source: obconf): Preferences manager for Openbox window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3 (intrepid), package size 91 kB, installed size 656 kB
<RAOF> murlidhar: Dunno.  That depends on how it's broken.
<murlidhar>  libobparser16
<murlidhar> libobrender16
<RAOF> Again, that's not very informative.
<RAOF> And it's entirely possible that it's just broken.
<murlidhar> can i paste four lines here?
<izanbardprince> I actually got my hopes up that GRUB was no longer stupid
<izanbardprince> Ubuntu's alternate installer lets you use XFS for /boot
<izanbardprince> and *then* tells you you need LILO
<murlidhar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<murlidhar>   obconf: Depends: libobparser16 but it is not going to be installed
<murlidhar>           Depends: libobrender16 but it is not going to be installed
<murlidhar> E: Broken packages
<murlidhar> murlidhar@ubuntu-desktop:~$
<RAOF> murlidhar: Might be better in a pastebin.  And you want to paste the whole output of whatever you're trying to do.
<murlidhar> k
<RAOF> But now you need to work out why libobparser16 isn't installable.
<RAOF> Same for libobrender16.
<RAOF> Somewhere in there you'll find the problem, and can file a bug.
<izanbardprince> I'm pretty sure that when GRUB is fixed to work with ext4, XFS will also work
<murlidhar> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29472/
<izanbardprince> for some reason it think's it's ok to sleep right after initializing the boot partition
<RAOF> Why?  Sure, they both support "extents", and that might make it easier to support XFS, but surely it's still extra work.
<murlidhar> no i did it in 7 minutes . the base installation of course
<LSD|Ninja> GRUB works with XFS, the problem is the godawful grub-install program doesn't
<murlidhar> izanbardprince, ^
<izanbardprince> ext4 is basically a cheap knockoff of stuff that was already in Reiser4 and XFS
<izanbardprince> I really have no idea what the point was
<murlidhar> RAOF, should i file a bug?
<crdlb> to be compatible with ext3?
<RAOF> That you can extend an already nice and stable and supported filesystem rather than writing a new and crazy one?
<crdlb> also, XFS has no place on a system without a very good UPS
<izanbardprince> meh, it's not that hard to tar and untar
<murlidhar> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RAOF> See point: dataloss with XFS, and unsupportedness of Reiser4
<izanbardprince> RAOF: XFS has been around forever
<RAOF> And it _still_ regularly loses data on powerloss.
<izanbardprince> and most of the data loss bugs are due to Linux not being as good as IRIX in many ways
<izanbardprince> and were fixed in 2.6.25 anyway
<izanbardprince> which Hardy doesn't have
<RAOF> When I lose data, I don't care what the reason was.
<izanbardprince> XFS is reliable as long as you are not using a kernel earlier than 2.6.25
<LSD|Ninja> Actually, SGI machines runnign Irix had the hardware to signal the OS to dump the write cache on XFS before the power went out. PC hardware doesn't
<murlidhar> i am pretty satisfied with ext3
<LSD|Ninja> I ran XFS without a UPS for years with no dramas - even on a machine that was getting shutdown uncleanly all the time
<izanbardprince> thats why you use a UPS
<izanbardprince> :P
<LSD|Ninja> The only time I ever had significant data loss using XFS was back with 2.4.22 and that was a crappy kernel anyway
<izanbardprince> Linux 2.6's VM made running XFS a lot easier
<izanbardprince> the only excuse to run 2.4 is on an embedded system or something
<murlidhar> #243795
<murlidhar> RAOF, bug:243795
<murlidhar> can u too confirm it?
<murlidhar>  hi
<murlidhar> a
<sharpie> Is it safe to upgrade?
<AtomicSpark> sharpie, no.
<sharpie> I'm already running intrepid, i mean is there any major breakage?
<AtomicSpark> sharpie, well since you're already running it. I would upgrade. It's fun! But to answer your question, I don't know.
<sharpie> heh okay thanks
<sharpie> I dont have a wireless card or ethernet card unless i run intrepid
<sharpie> they aren't picked up by hardy
<sharpie> How do I disable PCspeaker in Intrepid, the module doesn't seem to be the same.  Anyone have an idea?
<LSD|Ninja> sharpie: It's something to do with PulseAudio as far as I can tell
<sharpie> pcspkr goes through pulseaudio?
<LSD|Ninja> something like that
<LSD|Ninja> I honestly have no idea why they've decided that the PC Speaker is a valid output source, it's not like there aren't better options available these days
<RAOF> It's and ALSA problem; alsa is now presenting the pcspk as an output source, which seems not totally unreasonable, but pulse then tries to use it for the default output (because it gets the primary ALSA number).
<LSD|Ninja> Ah, so once again, it's ALSA's fault. Figures.
<RAOF> Well, a combination of ALSA and pulse, really.
<LSD|Ninja> The fact we need crap like Pulse is ALSA's fault too
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> Even if ALSA were a perfect driver framework we'd still want pulse; it does different things.
<LSD|Ninja> like what?
<RAOF> Network transparency is really nice.
<RAOF> Also, sample caching.
<RAOF> Per-stream volume?
<RAOF> "Ability to play 2 sounds at once" is pretty much the least of pulse's capabilities.
<LSD|Ninja> Yeah, but if ALSA had been designed properly in the first it'd be able to handle this stuff without additional crap on top
<LSD|Ninja> The problem with a lot of open source development though is that it focusses too much on the present and nowhere near enough thought is given to the future
<RAOF> I don't think you want network transparency in your kernel driver framework.
<RAOF> This seems to be very much the right idea; kernelspace should do as little as possible.
<Honcho501> hi
<Honcho501> is anyone having problems with add/remove applications?
<tanath> anyone know why mouse thumb buttons work in some apps, but not others?
<tanath> mine work in firefox, and a windows file manager i run with wine, but not in other browsers, like opera, nor in nautilus
<jbroome> woohoo, kvm update in hardy lets me run ibex VMs now
<baron1984> Intrepid was horribly fubar, at least on this machine
<baron1984> I'll probably check back when it hits beta
<jbroome> baron1984: yeah, that's why i have it in a VM. :)
 * w00t is running it on his laptop
<w00t> works okay, though a few upgrade hiccups
<lieter> Hello :)
<lieter> i've got a question: In the alternative install CD, how can i tell the installer to install GRUB on the partition i've installed II (which is (hd0,2) for GRUB)?
<TheInfinity> lieter: afaik you can set this in grub options
<lieter> ok, but in my experience with the alternate installer ive never once found that option
<TheInfinity> alternate cd, not the first boot entry
<TheInfinity> the first entry is just a default system installed without live system but not with much more options
<lieter> TheInfinity, ok when it's done burning the cd i'll try :)
<kint[o]> hello, i'm having some driver problems :( .. namely, my nvidia stuff isn't detected, and 'system > admin > hardwaredrivers ... doesn't open anything
<TheInfinity> kint[o]: searched launchpad for it?
<kint[o]> no
<kint[o]> i have not
<TheInfinity> do so :)
<kint[o]> ohh found it
<kint[o]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/245972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245972 in linux-restricted-modules "nvidia driver broken" [Undecided,New]
<lymeca> I'm using radeonhd and my Xorg process consistently takes over 50% CPU time on KDE4.
<lymeca> I have a dual core processor with 2.0GHz each core
<lieter> netttttttttt splittttttt
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-24
<gluer> alpha-3 out?
<baron1984> Question, is it possible to use the kernel from Intrepid
<baron1984> without getting the whole enchilada?
<baron1984> I'm having some pretty horrible ACPI problems
<baron1984> and I think 2.6.26 has a good chance of fixing them
<DanaG> You can, if you're careful, and also get all the dependencies.
<DanaG> By "all" I mean all those that are part of the kernel.
<DanaG> And watch out for the changes in nvidia: it's no longer nvidia-glx{,old,new}; now it's by version.
<baron1984> I suppose the predigested Nvidia modules are a no?
<baron1984> like as in Envy
<baron1984> I'm dealing with a seriously broken BIOS
<baron1984> even patching it up to the latest version didn't help a whole lot
<DanaG> The package names have changed: now they're nvidia-glx-77 nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-173 (or maybe 177).
<crdlb> nice!
<DanaG> And it uses dkms to build itself for new kernel versions.
<baron1984> DanaG: So what all do I need to install nvidia-glx-177 locally?
<baron1984> jsut that and nvidia-kernel-source?
<DanaG> I'm not sure, actually.
<gluer> can i download alpha-3 iso yet?
<burner> baron1984: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 worked here... then i edited xorg.conf
<DanaG> but that also takes being on the Intrepid repos.
<gluer> can i install the intrepid theme onto hardy?
 * burner notes we are in #ubuntu+1
 * burner likes the new theme... screw the naysayers!
<gluer> i love it too
<burner> i notice it's smaller and takes up less screen real estate which is nice :)
<gluer> ive got 3 laptops running intrepid and 1 with hardy
<gluer> waiting patiently for alpha-3
<gluer> ;-)
<burner> i'm waiting till network manager 0.7 hits to take the time to move my laptop
<burner> until rather
<izanbardprince> I would use XFCE
<izanbardprince> if it had a nicer wifi management applet
<izanbardprince> and easier compositing support
<izanbardprince> I really hate the theme in Intrepid
<izanbardprince> I hope they don't ditch the old ones
<izanbardprince> the Tango icon theme doesn't go well with NewHuman
<izanbardprince> everything else is fine
<izanbardprince> is Pulseaudio still screwy in Intrepid?
<ethana2> Does evolution in intrepid know how to use gmail and such or does it still have to ask the user every little annoying thing?
<izanbardprince> ethana: still have to configure it
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> It'll be nice when we can match mac mail's ease of use
<ethana2> i'll be joining you folks in a few days when the livecd comes out
<ethana2> then i send in my ubuntu inspiron to get a new mainboard
<ethana2> ...then i'll be back on intrepid, submitting bugs left and right
<ethana2> see ya
<LSD|Ninja> http://www.hexellent.com/files/26/Screenshot-Update-Manager.jpg <- any idea wht update manager has started doing that (making the name and description fields 2/3-3/4 smaller than they should be)?
<kfazz> hello
<kfazz> offhand, anybody experience crash and burn with linux-image-2.6.26-3-generic on real hardware?
<kfazz> cuz i do, it doesn't even panic
<kfazz> windows and hardy's kernel are fine, so i don't think it's hardware
<kfazz> it will boot with nosmp or noacpi though.
<kfazz> also happens on linux-image-2.6.26-4-generic
<RAOF> kfazz: Nope; no problems here.
<RAOF> Kindly File A Bug(tm) :)
<kfazz> i plan to, i just wanted to know if there are any debug boot options that will let me pinpoint the error a bit more beofre i write one
<kfazz> i tried "debug" but it didn't add any more boot messages than usual
<DanaG> you use it without "quiet", right?
<jetsaredim> is there a cd download for intrepid at this point?
<baron1984> yes
<baron1984> but you have to use the text installer
<baron1984> livecd won't be implemented til Alpha 3
<baron1984> the first thing Alpha 2 does is crash
<jetsaredim> odd - but that's ok for me
<jetsaredim> ?
<baron1984> you have to drop to the terminal and dist-upgrade
<baron1984> broken package that ships with the Alpha 2 ISO
<jetsaredim> so use the alt-install?
<baron1984> drop to the terminal
<baron1984> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jetsaredim> yea - no problem
<baron1984> let it do it's thing, and then sudo reboot now
<baron1984> you'll also have to configure Pulseaudio by hand
<jetsaredim> o?
<baron1984> there's a guide on the forum for that
<jetsaredim> maybe i'll come back once i've done the dist-upgrade
<baron1984> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<gnomefreak> theres a wiki for PA
<baron1984> well, Pulse will try to use your modem as a speaker
<baron1984> until you do that
<baron1984> so don't freak out
 * jetsaredim doesn't have a modem
<baron1984> well, if you hear a screeching, this is why
<jetsaredim> heh ok
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio maybe easier to follow
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> good
<jetsaredim> so i need the alt-installer iso or the normal installer
<gnomefreak> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: you have no choice ther eis only a text installer
<baron1984> Pulseaudio is nuts
<baron1984> and for me anyway, it caused 10 problems for every one thing it did better
<jetsaredim> those were features
<jetsaredim> no one told you?
<baron1984> playing sound through my modem, wrecking my Logitech headset
<baron1984> bah
<baron1984> to me, this is like them polishing the chrome before they see if it even starts
<jetsaredim> ...but its so shiny
<jetsaredim> ok - sad when torrent is slower than straight wget
<baron1984> I'm in the middle of dist upgrading
<baron1984> Intel seems to have done a lot of work to get 2.6.26 working with all kinds of crappy ACPI implementations
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: that is normal since people seed off you with torrents
<baron1984> which I am a victim of
<baron1984> all these motherboard makers just make sure it works with Windows
<baron1984> which is extremely forgiving of obvious screwups
<baron1984> so Linux had to implement Vista-like ACPI error handling
<baron1984> :P
<baron1984> so hopefully at least some stuff that is not working now will when I reboot with the new kernel
<baron1984> this just disgusts me to no end
<baron1984> oh well, if the mountain won't come to Mohammad.....
<baron1984> I can't think of any good reason they'd ship a BIOS this screwed up
<baron1984> except being well paid by Microsoft
<baron1984> kickbacks, you know I love em
<baron1984> "Buy Windows Vista" my tail end
<baron1984> Makes me want to go to Beijing and kick that guy in the nuts
<DanaG> baron1984: pcspkr, not modem.
<DanaG> at least, that's the issue I heard about.
<baron1984> all I know is it sounded like a tin can going through the garbage disposal
<DanaG> I didn't have that issue, though -- my pcspkr doesn't even work at all once hda-intel loads.
<baron1984> and I thought my hard disk was crashing
<baron1984> scared the hell out of me
 * baron1984 wonders how an obvious bug with an obvious fix lives on
<DanaG> snd-pcsp shouldn't load unless no other audio devices exist, I'd say.
<DanaG> And even then, it shouldn't take index 0.
<DanaG> More like 99, or something.
<jetsaredim> ok - wait - so if the iso is somewhat broken - how do i get gnome up and running form the install?
<jetsaredim> or is the install fine once you dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> the latter.  more or less.
<Hobbsee> boot without splash.
<RAOF> Or fix uvesafb, I believe.
<RAOF> Hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<RAOF> Backs suck.
<jetsaredim> but that all comes back after the dist-upgrade?
 * jetsaredim thinks maybe I should shoot for 8.04.1
<Hobbsee> intrepid is not for general use, or mission critical stuff.
<Hobbsee> if you're thinking about that, or 8.04.1, you should go for the latter.
<LSD|Ninja> http://www.hexellent.com/files/26/Screenshot-Update-Manager.jpg <- any idea why Update Manager is doing that now?
<LSD|Ninja> I tried resizing the window, didn't help
<afallenhope> How would I disable ping using ufw?
<jetsaredim> icmp
<afallenhope> that's the protocol
<afallenhope> how would I disable the echo/rquest
<DanaG> Oh hey, I have some third-party themes repo installed, but want to prefer official versions of things.
<DanaG> How would I set the apt preferences file to prefer, say, gtk-engines-nodoka 0.7.0-1 over 0.7.0-1nano (which is from the third-party repo)?
<RAOF> Time for apt preferences!
<RAOF> I believe the answer is to set the priority of that repo to 1
<DanaG> Hmm, now how to isolate that repo... it doesn't provide a Release file.
<RAOF> You're looking at "man apt_preferences", yes?
<DanaG> aah, I was looking at stuff online, but I'll pull up the man pages, too.
<DanaG> heh, turns out they're the same.
<DanaG> http://linux.die.net/man/5/apt_preferences
<RAOF> :)
<LSD|Ninja> http://www.hexellent.com/files/26/Screenshot-Update-Manager.jpg <- any idea why Update Manager is doing that now?
<RAOF> Because EXA's broken?
<DanaG> er, that didn't work -- there's not a target release set.
<DanaG> Aah, have to also pin origin:"Ubuntu"
<RAOF> Heh; go the other way :)
<RAOF> Pin everything to a low value, then bump up Ubuntu.
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: ?
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: That's basically a "dunno", but it's an obvious drawing error.
<DanaG> I want to pin Ubuntu to whatever makes it the same as setting the target release.
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll go with ... oh, 990.
<DanaG> priority 990 to the versions that are not installed and belong to the target release.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should set it to 900... so I don't get the "what happens if it's not installed yet" thing.
<DanaG> dag-blast it.... update-manager still offers the upgrade.
<mvo> DanaG: in hardy you can modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<DanaG> I don't want to do something that unsupported, though.  I just want to un-prefer a specific repo for same-real-version packages.
<DanaG> oh.
<DanaG> W: Did not understand pin type version
<DanaG> oh....kay...
<DanaG> then I don't know what to do.
<DanaG> aah, pin by origin www.nanolx.org
<DanaG> and needs to be Pin-Priority, not Pin-priority
<DanaG> Thanks!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, random note: the Ubuntu google start-page still has the old "bleeding" Heron.
<jianfei> yep
<RAOF> So long, compiz.  Back to nouveau time.
<DanaG> So long, s2ram, then.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> Indeed.
 * DanaG needs his sleep too much.
<DanaG> Speaking of which..... I should go to bed soon.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> I've grown used to not having it.
<RAOF> :P
<DanaG> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> Thu Jul 24 00:00:31 PDT 2008
<RAOF> You can always try nv_bios to get s2ram with nouveau. ;)
<DanaG> nv_bios?
<RAOF> A kernel module by everyone's favourite Matthew Garrett to get s2ram working on nv.
<DanaG> Now to make synaptic obey apt preferences...
<DanaG> oh wait... it did.
<RAOF> Yup.  Everything should.
<RAOF> DanaG: That's because aptitude has more smarts than apt; but apt_preferences works right down by the coalface.
<DanaG> coalface?  That's a new one.  "Bare metal" is more familiar.
<jianfei> right under the g-string
<jianfei> lol
<RAOF> The coalface is there before the metal even exsits!
<DanaG> You don't make metal out of coal.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> bed now.
<DanaG> Thu Jul 24 00:27:08 PDT 2008
 * DanaG goes off §£∃∃¶ing.
<DanaG> Oh, I just love SCIM + altgr-intl keyboard.
<DanaG> scim-tables-additional for the "LaTex" table, specifically.
<Bert_2> Hi, I have a question about the icons the upcoming ubuntu intrepid
<Bert_2> will there finally be an icon for PGP encrypted files in human ?
<Bert_2> cause I think it's rather silly that seahorse was in hardy by standard but that it's files just look the same as unidentified octet-stream files
<gnomefreak> Bert_2: too early to know artwork is last to get finalized
<Bert_2> gnomefreak: okey, but do you have any idea why there wasn't such an icon in hardy ?
<gnomefreak> Bert_2: no
<Bert_2> gnomefreak: okey, thx and sorry for bothering you
<Martiini> has there been alfa 3 yet for intrepid ? My intrepid doesnt upgrade for some reason
<Martiini> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule says intrepid alpha 3 release date 24 july .. (which is today) but I dont get any upgardes .. anyone ??
<gnomefreak> Martiini: not yet and there are broken packages is why it wont upgrade
<gnomefreak> Martiini: today isnt the 24th for everyone
<gnomefreak> and in my case its not yet 8am on the 24th
<gnomefreak> Martiini: look for it in 12-24 hours
<Martiini> cool
<Martiini> anyone know what distributions does Linus Torvalds use
<gnomefreak> Martiini: please move to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<plagerism> Is the nvidia driver fixed in intrepid yet?
<gnomefreak> plagerism: define fixed
<gnomefreak> plagerism: it works some people have issues setting it up since the name change
<gnomefreak> plagerism: most likely you will run into issues if you dont know what you are doing
<alexott> hello all
<alexott> is anybody have problem with fresh Xorg & Nvidia in fresh Interpid? For it crashed every hour
<gnomefreak> alexott: nope what card is it?
<gnomefreak> 8xxx?
<alexott> http://alexott.dev.webwasher.com/~ott/swgarch/swgarch-freebsd-rev4852-test.tar.gz
<alexott> sorry
<alexott> nVidia Corporation NV43GL [Quadro FX 540] (rev a2)
<alexott> i use nvidia-glx-173
<gnomefreak> alexott: thats what i have nad no issues with crashing
<alexott> gnomefreak: i had reported it to launchpad - bug number 251430
<gnomefreak> alexott: than one of the X guys will get to it
<G_009> bug 251430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251430 in xorg "X server crash very often on interpid + Nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251430
<smallfoot-> alhpa3 is come today???
<smallfoot-> when is alpha3 come?
<smallfoot-> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3 <-- 404
<smallfoot-> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha2 <-- this exist
<Hobbsee> never, impatient one.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> hey Hobbsee you are the one that did banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot-> plz unban me
<Hobbsee> wow, that was the end of may.
<smallfoot-> yes, long time ago
<G_009> anybody got a link for server edition
<Hobbsee> either way though, it's really not my fault that you decided to flame me, and your persistence in blaming me makes me very inclined to think that you've not learned your lesson about acceptable conduct.
 * Hobbsee does, in fact, read -ops
<G_009> smallfoot-: your application has been rejected, you must bring penguin to altar next time
<Hobbsee> G_009: *grin*
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, you banned me, so its your fault, that i cant enter #ubuntu-offtopic, so please unban me
<smallfoot-> G_009, :(
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: if you'd behaved, you would never have been banned.
<Hobbsee> however, this is not the place.
<Hobbsee> and you've been told that before
<smallfoot-> its not too late to correct your fault, you can still unban me
<Hobbsee> ...
<G_009> your wording is not pleasing the penguins
<smallfoot-> :(
<G_009> you need a little more finesse
<smallfoot-> alpha2 has many problems? its unstable? video, audio, graphics, works?
<G_009> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<plagerism> gnomefreak, I installed it a few weeks, and it was when they were splitting apart the packages, if there is a package, I will find it, just as long as it is there, dont mind if the restricted driver manager doesnt handle it
<gnomefreak> it doesnt AFAIK
<gnomefreak> plagerism: as i said it works for me but people have issues with them only because they dont know how to recover from broken xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> broken == needs to be re made in alot of cases
 * G_009 is waiting 'til RDM can
<G_009> there were a few interesting updates to that effect today
 * DanaG likes the new Nautilus
<plagerism> gnomefreak, cool thanks downloading now
<smallfoot-> If anyone wants to chat about Ubuntu in a relaxed fashion, then you can join #ubuntu-social the Ubuntu Social Club! Happy times!
<DanaG> Probably not an official ubuntu channel anyway, right?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> didn't survive for long, either
<DanaG> Not in /list, either.
<Hobbsee> well, it doens't help when the guy did that after trying to do the whole "asl" thing.
<Luckrider_> I got a new external hdd, and I want to find out what the location is, I do fdisk -l, and nothing comes up
<Luckrider_> it goes straight to a new lin
<plagerism> Luckrider_: dmesg, if you just plugged it in, should give you some information at the bottom as to what the drive was named
<Luckrider_> it is a NTFS formatted drive, I am trying to reformat it
<Luckrider_> btw, thanks in advanced for the help
<Luckrider_> plagerism?
<AnAnt> Hello, is beta3 out yet ?
<Hobbsee> no
<AnAnt> alpha3 sorry
<AnAnt> when is alpha3 supposed to get out ?
<AnAnt> ah, today !
<AnAnt> ok
<orangepeelbeef> this isn't an intrepid question, but it's about git kernel source from hardy
<orangepeelbeef> guys how do i build the git linux-modules in hardy it keeps saying it needs the source for 2.6.24-21 but the latest package in the repo is 2.6.24-19
<ethana2> Hopefully I can try intrepid out before I have to send my inspiron 1420n back to dell for a new mainboard
<ethana2> i think i'll lurk around here 'till alpha 3 is out
<simi> hi, how is the boot speed in 8.10 compare to 8.04 have they improved the boot time?
<ethana2> simi: www.phoronix.com
<ethana2> simi: when alpha 3 is released, you'll see all those comparisons on that site i'm sure
<baron1984> I have had it with this board :P
<baron1984> it sends the kernel a bogus ACPI table
<baron1984> Intrepid deals with it better than Hardy, but it's still pretty bad
<baron1984> what kernel release is the 2.6.26-4 kernel in Intrepid using?
<phaverkamp> Ibex in a Virtualbox kernel panics after a partial upgrade
<tanath> a recent update has screwed up my mouse
<tanath> now the scroll wheel acts as back and forward, as opposed to scrolling
<tanath> except in certain apps, when it's directly over the scroll bar
<lieter> hello :)
<Compiler|mobile> hi lieter
<lieter> I have a strange issue with II and want to know if you have experienced the same: On my laptop i've installed II next to HH, Grub from II is on the II partition itself and is chainloaded by the HH grub from the MBR
<lieter> but now the strange part:
<lieter> when i boot my HH there is no splash screen XD
<lieter> and after the second boot to II there is also no splash there
<lieter> there is no 15 second timeout
<lieter> and the vga line is ok
<lieter> I can see the FB initialize but then falling back to a quiet boot
<tanath> i have no splash at boot either
<tanath> i also get a corrupt display when switching to a virtual terminal
<lieter> tanath, but i HAD it in Hardy Heron until i installed Intrepid
<tanath> same
<lieter> which makes no sense at all
<lieter> since its on a different partitions
<lieter> unless the drivers alters some GPU settings on the GPU flash
<tanath> could be grub
<tanath> could have altered kernel params
<lieter> but grub or the menu hasnt changed
<lieter> i chainload to the II grub from the normal grub
<tanath> did you check the kernel params? gotta press e
<lieter> yes i have, vga=792 ro quiet splash
<tanath> so maybe it doesn't like vga=792 anymore
<lieter> well, i can see FB starting(some corrupt lines on the top of the screens, happens normally also) but then it disappears and i get *reading files needed to boot  [OK] and all that
<tanath> i don't get that
<tanath> i had no video output at all when i first upgraded to 8.10
<tanath> now i get output, but a blank screen
<lieter> i did a clean install
<lieter> no upgrade..
<tanath> i upgraded
<tanath> and now i can't switch to a vt either
<tanath> get corrupt display
<lieter> VT's work fine for me with the nvidia proprietary driver
<tanath> just tried now to fix my mouse issue before logging in... that didn't work :-/
<lieter> what mouse issue?
<tanath> not using proprietary
<tanath> recent update made it so my scroll wheel acts as back & forward in some apps
<tanath> and can't scroll in others unless my mouse is right over the scroll bar
<lieter> what mouse?
<tanath> logitech mx500
<tanath> upgrading to 8.10 at first made it work better, but the recent update botched it
<lieter> ah
<arsenal_> aloooo
<lieter> hello
<arsenal_> how are u
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-25
<MGrunde> Anybody know the status of Alpha 3?
<jbroome> it's alpha
<MGrunde> Erm, meaning if it's still expected to be released today.
<jbroome> I've been looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule  every so often to see if the alpha 3 link is live.  other than that i don't know w/o digging into the mailing list
<MGrunde> Okay, thank you.
<Martiini> Has intrepid alpha 3 been released yet ??
<Bodsda> hey guys
<Bodsda> is pulseaudio going to be in intrepid? if so will it work properly or is it gonna be left the same as in hardy?
<alex-weej> Bodsda: what's broken?
<Bodsda> alex-weej, pulse audio, something about its config in default hardy means it doesnt allow multi programs to use sound
<alex-weej> no, it works fine
<alex-weej> Flash is broken
<Bodsda> removing the damn thing seems to help
<alex-weej> that's basically it.
<Bodsda> no its pa not flash
<alex-weej> no, it's flash
<Bodsda> pa
<alex-weej> flash
<Bodsda> pa
<alex-weej> flash
<Bodsda> pa
<alex-weej> flash
<Bodsda> pa
<alex-weej> flash
<Bodsda> pa
<alex-weej> flash
<Bodsda> pa
<awalton_laptop> if it's pulse, remove it and be done with it.
<awalton_laptop> then you'll realize, flash still sucks.
<alex-weej> chortle
<alex-weej> flash can be made to work with pulse properly if you install libflashsupport
<Bodsda> if the prob is flash alex-weej why do i not get sound after a clean reinstall? (no sound untill i remove pa) awalton_laptop i did ;~)
<alex-weej> unfortunately, because flash is rubbish, it crashes more that way
<alex-weej> Bodsda: then file some bugs, because it WORKSFORME :P
<awalton_laptop> swfdec wfm.
<Bodsda> alex-weej, BROKENFORME -- will file some bugs, cheers
<Bodsda> cya guys
<alex-weej> ciao
<alex-weej> MUPPET!
<scyrma> thunderbird breaks for me in this morning's update ... "buffer overflow" .. am I the only one?
<scyrma> (morning means 30 minutes ago)
<gnomefreak> i will test in about an hour, is it just an buffer overflow issue?
<gnomefreak> sc`hardy or intrepid?
<gnomefreak> scyrma: hardy or intrepid?
<scyrma> gnomefreak: on intrepid
<gnomefreak> scyrma: ok ill look at it tonight or first thing in morning (i have a tv show i need to watch but its already 10pm here so we will see if i make it back
<scyrma> when I try to start it, I get "*** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin terminated" and a backtrace
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've got that too.
<gnomefreak> ok looks like easy fix. ill ping Alexander when i get back to find out what he did other than security update after i look at it.
<scyrma> ah, cheers!
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: how?
<gnomefreak> how to fix?
<gnomefreak> i need to look at it first either in an hour or in morning
<Hobbsee> yes
<gnomefreak> strange feeling im wrong about easy fix since its most likely upstream issue but i will find out
<gnomefreak> ok gone for an hour see you than
 * scyrma wonders what's that Thursday night 10pm tv show 
 * ethana2 is waiting anxiously for alpha 3
<ethana2> I don't think I'll stay up tonight waiting for it this time though
<ethana2> in the past, that hasn't gone too well at all
<ethana2> by the way, I have an nVidia geforce 8400m gs
<ethana2> if i install intrepid beside hardy, will it have 3d acceleration?
<LSD|Ninja> ethana2: on a newer card like that it should, the drivers aren't in the panel yet afaik but you can still install them through synaptic
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: scyrma is this on IMAP or POP3?
<Hobbsee> imap
<gnomefreak> i was testing our ~qa and didnt see it with pop
<gnomefreak> testing official tbirf now
<gnomefreak> tbird
<scyrma> I've got both imap and pop, three accounts active
<gnomefreak> im betting its due to IMAP
<gnomefreak> scyrma: can you turn off IMAP accounts (disable atleast)
<gnomefreak> scyrma: or use a new profile by renaming ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and than start thunderbird and set up one pop3 account
<gnomefreak> mines not opening :(
<gnomefreak> scyrma: dont no need to do that
<gnomefreak> what the hell did he change
<scyrma> doesn't work for me either
<gnomefreak> the ~qa package works
<scyrma> ..where can I get it? :)
<scyrma> (just joking)
<gnomefreak> and thats testing for the official package so i would love to know what alexander did
<gnomefreak> scyrma: one of our PPAs if you give me a minute ill get it for you but you will have to downgrade to it than pin the official tbird
 * scyrma found the qa package :)
<scyrma> I removed and purged the old thunderbird package, installed the ~qa one, and I still get the buffer overflow
<scyrma> ...even with a blank ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> ah ok its not thunderbird than
<gnomefreak> it was working this afternoon now its not
<gnomefreak> gine me a few minutes im gonna test on hardy
<scyrma> I also removed enigmail and locales packages, in case it changes something ..
<gnomefreak> it wont
<gnomefreak> need to find out what package is causing this
<gnomefreak> brb
<scyrma> ok
<gnomefreak> ill be back smoke and phone
<DanaG> I actually use two IMAP accounts with no issues.
<DanaG> What's the issue you're having?
<scyrma> buffer overflow, on startup ...
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> wait, no, maybe pidgin didn't explode
<gnomefreak> tbird 2.0.0.16 works on hardy
<gnomefreak> so its caused by another app just not sure if its libc6 or the other package (name escapes me
<gnomefreak> it hasnt been set up yet during updates
<gnomefreak> it is definatly something other than tbird causing that as its not the only package that does it
<DanaG> hEH, now Flash is spamming my desktop with random windows in the sizes and shapes of the banner ads that should be on the page.
<DanaG> Great... and closing the window just killed my Firefox session.
<gnomefreak> yep works fine in Hardy
<DanaG> Thanks a pantsload, Adobe!
<DanaG> Isn't flash "Wonderful"?
 * burner despises flash but loves its content
<burner> go moonlight!!  ?? ;)
<RAOF> DanaG: Is that with flashplugin-nonfree, or swfdec, or whatever?
<RAOF> Also, Go Moonlight!
<RAOF> Kill that flash dead!
 * burner wonders if open sourced app built behind Microsoft is really that much better
<DanaG> nonfree.
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought that was a swfdec problem, since gnash doesn't suffer from it.
<burner> anyone have synergy working in intrepid?
<burner> i'm not sure what killed it, but I upgraded to hardy last night and I can't connect
<burner> s/hardy/intrepid/g :)
<scyrma> gnomefreak: what other packages are doing the buffer overflow thing?
<gnomefreak> ok tbird bug will be looked into tomorow
<gnomefreak> scyrma: not sure yet i will know more tomorrow
<scyrma> cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> but it was working until updates after 1pm here
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I am also using nspluginwrapper.
<burner> do we have any idea what the timeline for Thunderbird 3.0 is?  I've been using the nightlies and it's just so much better!
<DanaG> Otherwise... it'd be taking down Firefox about, oh, every 3 web pages.
<ethana2> oh hey,  is intrepid going to ship with java preinstalled, or is that a waste of disk space?
<DanaG> s/down Firefox/Firefox down/
<DanaG> burner: what does 3.0 change?
<burner> IMAP accounts actually work with decent speed :)
<burner> fonts are rendered better
<ethana2> burner: does thunderburd know how to use gmail and all that without you telling it like mac mail?
<RAOF> ethana2: I think we're unlikely to be able to find the space to ship java.
<burner> ethana2: i think thunderbird 2 does that!
<ethana2> oh, sweet
<ethana2> ...why are we shipping evolution then?
<burner> because the time applet depends on eds ;)
<Flannel> thunderbird does have a special gmail entry in its wizard
<ethana2> ah.
<burner> eds powers a few things in java
<RAOF> Because Evolution is a gnome app, and tbird looks like arse? :)
<burner> er... s/java/gnome  sorry, i must be sleepy or something tonight
<ethana2> I see
<burner> tbird is gtk
 * ethana2 checks to see if his drive burns DVDs
<RAOF> Also, evolution does a bunch of stuff that tbird doesn't.
<ethana2> that makes sense
<ethana2> yep, it burns DVDs
<burner> tbird does contacts, tasks, and calendar with the lightning extension... though exchange support is not there
 * burner notes that exchange with evolution is not usable
<ethana2> My apologies, I'm not a very good lurker.. I just want to know the instant alpha 3 of intrepid is out
<burner> well, the latest gnome release is already there, that's pretty exciting!  I like my eject button in nautilus and my tabs and my compact view
<ethana2> columns in nautilus?
<Hobbsee> ethana2: topic will change, most likely.  of course, you could help test alpha 3.
<burner> no... kind of like "list view"  in windows
<gnomefreak> burner: should be in tbird 3 as it is a bug on mozillas bugzilla tracker
<ethana2> Hobbsee: what kind of testing?
<gnomefreak> ethana2: why why not grab daily ISO
<burner> gnomefreak: i'm just curious if tbird 3 is planned to get into intrepid
<gnomefreak> if you are that hard up for broken system
<ethana2> heh
<gnomefreak> burner: i havent decided yet
<ethana2> it's already broken actually
<ethana2> i have to send it back to dell soon
<ethana2> mainboard is unreliable..  i keep the hard drive though
<gnomefreak> burner: i have it on my PPA the latest snapshot was todays this morning
<Hobbsee> ethana2: to see if it works
<ethana2> I actually bought this with ubuntu preinstalled from dell, i hope it helps them
<ethana2> Hobbsee: working is always good
<burner> gnomefreak: i'd use your ppa, but it's easy to just download a .tar.gz from mozilla.org, extract it, and run it
<gnomefreak> burner: i will talk to the rest of the team and see what we think
<Hobbsee> ethana2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing#head-23b21b368030f6c1c8d2dd33a06da8cef41e0573
<gnomefreak> burner: but you wont get updates since i am new maintainer of tbird 3 i will be releasing new snapshots every 2-3 weeks
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Hows TB3 looking?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: eh its not too bad atm but it isnt ready for xulrunner yet once that happens its gonna change alot
<burner> gnomefreak: in my tbird nightly, i hit, help, check for updates and it gets the next days tbird and automatically restarts for me :)  it's a bit scary they call it "shredder"
<gnomefreak> tbird 3 WILL have lightning with it
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Really?
<burner> sweet
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes
 * Flannel didn't think Lightning was mature
<burner> it's sweet with my google calendar
<gnomefreak> we will be carrying sunbird still
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it is but we are waiting for 1.0 before adding it to tbird 3 as 1.0 will have  massive changes
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what we/they were thinking about
<DanaG> I won't use Evolution as long as it doesn't let you separate POP accounts... and as long as it doesn't let you rename folders.
<DanaG> Where do I go to get tbird 3?
<DanaG> And are there prebuilt Windows versions?
<DanaG> I share a profile between Windows and Linux.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: my PPA
 * Flannel wonders why anyone doesn't use getmail/fetchmail for fetching.
<gnomefreak> and it will sync with your tbird set up now and will have profile ~/.thunderbird
<Flannel> DanaG: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/early_releases/
<gnomefreak> DanaG: be warned i havent had a chance to test this latest build
<gnomefreak> Flannel: test with our builds https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive  that way we can fix bugs
<Flannel> gnomefreak: DanaG was asking for a windows version
<gnomefreak> oh
 * Flannel still hasn't upgraded to Hardy from Dapper.
<gnomefreak> ftp.mozilla.org is where i get windows versions
<gnomefreak> of all mozilla apps except prism and other xulrunner apps
<Flannel> Which means you're all wondering why I'm here! so I'll tell you:  I'm doing a speech at a LUG soon, and they want to learn about some new/exciting features planned for intrepid.  Anyone know of a good list (or rattle off a couple of good ones)?
<DanaG> I don't quite like dailies; I'd rather have specific alphas.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: ftp.mozilla.org has dailys and alphas
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back
<sosriqwe> tbird-3.0 is also broken currently... same problem with tbird-2
<gnomefreak> sosriqwe: yes because its not thunderbird that is causing it
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling it was one of the gnome libs
<gnomefreak> but i will know more tomorrow
<sosriqwe> i see.. probably..
<gnomefreak> i will be running back trace tomorrow to find out exactly what package is causing it but i have found out it is not tbird for a fact
<gluer> hi all.. is alpha-3 iso ready for download?? i want to download it at work
<DanaG> *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0a2pre/thunderbird-bin terminated
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> =þ
<gluer> alpha-3 ?
<RAOF> gluer: Are the release notes up?  If not, then no.  If yes, then yes.
<DanaG> My thunderbird worked until the latest update.
<gluer> bugger.... i wanna download at work
<gluer> danag: my firefox went all screwy after some recent updates
<DanaG> dang mirrors don
<DanaG> don't keep old versions.
<sosriqwe> DanaG, it is a known issue..
<DanaG> Seriously, the mirrors should keep around at least one old version.
<DanaG> And make it appear in aptitude and such.
<DanaG> Time to manually download the old-version debs.  Ugh.
<sosriqwe> as you are using alha software, these are expected things to happen...
<gnomefreak> DanaG: downgrading tbird will not fix the problem
<gnomefreak> ive been there with 2.0.0.16~qa and 2.0.0.14
<DanaG> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/
<DanaG> hmm, I'll still try it .
<gnomefreak> ok im gone ill find problem adn fix it tomorrow i hope if not i have a long weekend ahead of me
<gnomefreak> night
<DanaG> Aah, it worked until the last set of upgrades I installed...
<DanaG> which included some gvfs changes.
<sosriqwe> gnomefreak, good luck & bye
<DanaG> Odd... for me, downgrading just thunderbird and thunderbird-gnome-support fixed it.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: that is a very very good chance that is what caused it but its too late for me to work on it tonight, im also gonna yell at alexander
<gnomefreak> DanaG: version?
<DanaG> I actually didn't have to downgrade gvfs to fix it.
<DanaG> I went to 2.0.0.14-ubuntu2 (or whatever's the last 14 on the mirror).
<DanaG> Preparing to replace libgvfscommon0 0.99.1-0ubuntu3 (using .../libgvfscommon0_0.99.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<DanaG> Unpacking replacement libgvfscommon0 .
<burner> DanaG: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/latest-trunk/thunderbird-3.0a2pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2 for the nightly
<DanaG> Same for gvfs-backends, gvfs, gvfs-fuse.
<DanaG> Eeh, no point to it right now, while it's overflowing.
<gnomefreak> its not gvfs
<DanaG> yay, deskbar-applet has an arrow again.
<DanaG> Yeah, I looked in the backtrace; no gvfs.
<gnomefreak> night
<DanaG> Good night.
<DanaG> If anyone else gets the issue, I can just tell them to reinstall the last "14" version.
<DanaG> At least, that fixed it for me.
<gnomefreak> i will see what i can do tomorrow i dont have much else to do since its friday ;)
<DanaG> Downgrade isn't a real fix, it's just a way to avoid the breakage for now.
<DanaG> One way I keep myself out of some breakage: I always try to wait until changelogs are available before installing corresponding updates.
<DanaG> That way, I stay one update cycle behind, and have a chance to watch this channel for complaints and such.
<DanaG> !find style.desktop
<ubottu> File style.desktop found in kcontrol, kdebase-workspace-data, kdevelop
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> I wish there were a way to use my Gnome color settings in KDE apps.
 * Hobbsee smashes flash to pieces.
 * Hobbsee smashes websites that have their menus as flash, to pieces.
<G_009> at least restore previous session works well in case of a session crash with multiple tabs
<Hobbsee> that it does.
<DanaG> wtf? can't install kcontrol.
<DanaG> depemnddepends on kdebase-data 3.5.10 (real version); not available.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/144957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144957 in human-icon-theme "KDE Human and Tangerine icons not complete" [Low,Confirmed]
<DanaG> that too.
<DanaG> odd, some hardy-proposed updates are newer than intrepid versions.
<scyrma> hmm.. yeah, kde isn't in a nice state in intrepid
<ethana2> kde and gnome get a unified theme with intrepid right?
<scyrma> with kde, you can force gtk app to use a similar ("kde colors") look .. dunno if the same is possible in gnome
<ethana2> i'd love to have a non-frankenstein looking functional desktop with 8.10
<ethana2> the best apps are always scattered across both DE's
<ethana2> amarok, firefox, koffice, inkscape, gnome panel, dolphin..
<zerwas> Perhaps someone knows: Will splashy substitute usplash with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zerwas> ok looks like it won't make it before kernel 2.6.27 :/
<mamooth> plop
<jbroome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-3/
<ethana2> jbroome: it says daily
<ethana2> but i'll check the other things too
 * ethana2 torrents
<DanaG> Dolphin... sucks.
<DanaG> Try dragging column headers around to re-order them...
<DanaG> :P
<RAOF> zerwas: Does splashy now do the things that it didn't do when we first chose to write usplash? (Such as work on !IA32, not break resume-from-suspend, etc)
<ethana2> no seeders on the torrent, blast
<DanaG> splashy also looked bad when you hit f2, last time I tried it.
<ethana2> i'll just get the .iso the regular way i guess
<DanaG> It got into an odd half-graphical state.
<DanaG> And flickery, too.
<ethana2> DanaG: that thing jbroome posted is /the/ alpha 3, right?
<zerwas> Okay, does not sound good.
<ethana2> i suppose you don't bother with fanfare until stable releases ;)
<RAOF> ethana2: It's not alpha 3 until it's got some release notes.
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> i'm downloading the .iso--
<ethana2> whatever, it'll be virtualized anyway
<RAOF> Soft!
 * DanaG wishes there were a qt-gtk engine to wrap QT apps under Gnome.
<RAOF> There is.
<RAOF> We've covered this :)
<RAOF> It's probably not packaged yet, though.
<ethana2> RAOF: what is it?
<RAOF> The GTK backend for QT.
<DanaG> I'm willing to compile such a thing; where can I find it?
<RAOF> QT does cross-platform right :)
<RAOF> Gar.  Can't find it again.
<RAOF> DanaG: http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/05/22/qgtkstyle-makes-kde-apps-fit-in-with-gnome
<DanaG> ♡♥♡♥ yay.
<DanaG> At last!
<DanaG> I've been wanting that sort of thing for ages.
<DanaG> Dang, for QT 4... and virtualbox uses QT 3.  :(
<DanaG> And amarok for kde4 isn't as good as amarok for kde3, right now.
<DanaG> HEh, that would be funny: qt4 app -> this thingy -> gtk api -> gtk-qt-engine
<ethana2> sweet!
<DanaG> But according to the blog, it's not possible.
<negge> finally a workaround to the VMware login problem has been posted on the Ubuntu pages
<DanaG> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/05/13/introducing-qgtkstyle/
<negge> I find it quite hard to search Launchpad but now that I saw this I can finally try the new version out
<negge> DanaG: thanks for that link, I gotta check that out when I get home. It would be great to be able to use KDE apps without having the awful Qt look in GNOME
<ethana2> absolutely!
<ethana2> i think ubuntu should ship with that preinstalled ;)
<Hobbsee> alpha 3 is out...
<DanaG> Thank RAOF first, though.
<negge> Hobbsee: I'm downloading it right now, gonna install in a VM
<negge> ethana2: yeah
<DanaG> But VirtualBox is QT3....
<DanaG> and the good version of Amarok is qt3.
<DanaG> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> Fri Jul 25 01:09:23 PDT 2008
<Hobbsee> @date
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<DanaG> pidgin plugin.        exec [-o] <command>, runs the command.               If the -o flag is used then output is sent to thecurrent conversation; otherwise it is printed to the current text box.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: You're after /exec date, if you're sensibly using irssi :)
<DanaG> or /exec -o, if using the pidgin plugin.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: bleck.
<RAOF> Fri Jul 25 18:29:05 EST 2008
<DanaG> EST?  What's E, then?  Can't be east coast of USA.
<DanaG> Fri Jul 25 01:30:46 PDT 2008
<DanaG> for me.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: did you run into problem?
<gnomefreak> i mean cause of tbird?
<DanaG> Hmm, downgrading Thunderbird fixed the crashing, so that's all that matters to me for now.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i slept less than 3 hours and i work til someone if not myself figure it out
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now. Thunderbird is broken, 
<gnomefreak> oh well works for me :)
<DanaG> That's a bit too truncated.
<gnomefreak> there was more just too long
<DanaG> Perhaps shorten it to something more like,
<DanaG> The breakage of the day is: Thunderbird.
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<DanaG> Along with a note not to upgrade to the "16" version.
<gnomefreak> i think we found the problem
<gnomefreak> fix has been uploaded ;) atleast it should fix it
 * gnomefreak wonders if i should fix it locally or not
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it. Thunderbird is broken and the fix has been pushed, it should hit a repo near you soon.
<LSD|Ninja> Desktop CDs, FINALLY! :D
 * LSD|Ninja just remembered he's out of blank media :(
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: good luck with them
<gnomefreak> LSD|Ninja: there is a reason they are just surfacing
<LSD|Ninja> meh, I doubt they can be much worse than the alternate CDs
<AlmightyCthulhu> uhhhm, why am I banned in #ubuntuforums ?
<gnomefreak> AlmightyCthulhu: ask in #ubuntu-ops or ping one of the ops please keep it out of the channels other than those
<propagandhi> anybody here running intrepid in vmware
<propagandhi> hello people, I am running mac osx running vmware fusion with intrepid alpha installed (kubuntu), the mouse does not work at all
<propagandhi> sorry, i will clarify, i mean it does not move from the bottom right corner of the screen
<propagandhi> clicks work
<propagandhi> anybody have any ideas
<hyperair> try installing the guest tools or wahtevr it's called
<hyperair> i'm not too sure about it, but it's worth a try
<hyperair> never used vmware fusion before
<propagandhi> done that
<hyperair> you mean it stays at the bottom right corner of the vm's screen?
<hyperair> what dyou mean clicks work
<propagandhi> yes
<hyperair> don't clicks depend on the pointer position
<propagandhi> clicks, as in i can right click, it shows the ADD PANEL etc menu
<hyperair> ah
<propagandhi> hyperair: ???
<hyperair> so you can click but only at the bottom right of the screen?
<hyperair> how very strange
<propagandhi> hyperair: thats it
<propagandhi> its using the vmmouse driver
<propagandhi> basically wanted to investigate the intrepid release, but if its futile I dont want to waste time on it until it goes to at least RC1
<propagandhi> i'm running 8.04 everywhere else
<propagandhi> but I've got some QT apps i want future proofed
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i usually run the alphas
<hyperair> i mean i did on my only machine
<hyperair> with gutsy and hardy
<propagandhi> hyperair: yes, I have numerous times in the past
<hyperair> but intrepid's just...
<hyperair> T_T
<propagandhi> its what?
<hyperair> erm
<hyperair> broken beyond words
<hyperair> undescribably broken?
<hyperair> or something along that line
<propagandhi> ok, no worries I'm gonna discard it at this stage then
<hyperair> mmhm
<hyperair> considering archlinux is getting on my nerves maybe i should reinstall ubuntu
<propagandhi> ewww i hate archlinux
<AlmightyCthulhu> what does the kernel refer to itself as when given a challenge by the BIOS?
<AlmightyCthulhu> is it still Microsoft Windows NT?
<propagandhi> what the hell was that all about
<gnomefreak> guys please move non intrepid topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<laga> hey. to save myself some trouble: the alpha3 desktop CD works just fine, right? or should i prefer the alternate disk? (setting up a devel box in virtualbox)
<laga> okay, after trying the alpha3 image and daily-live/20080724.1/: can someone recommend an image which will work with virtualbox?
<gnumm> will the next ubuntu have flashplayer 10?
<gnumm> or a better working swfdec?
<beilabs> Hey guys, quick question, is bluetooth support for headsets a priority for this release?
<sosriqwe> does anybody know when the thunderbird bugfix be in the repo's?
<Hobbsee> hopefully tomorrow, is when they said it'd be looked at
<Hobbsee> which may be in the next few hours
<Hobbsee> just downgrade to the earlier version
<sosriqwe> ok.. thank  you..
<BooVeMan_work> hi guys - a kubuntu question which i haven't found a clear answer for: a dist-upgrade from hardy to idex will replace kde3 with kde4 or will retain kde3? If retains kde3 - will it move .kde to .kde3?
<Nece228> wheres intrepid alpha 3?
<jbroome> hiding
<Nece228> hiding?
<Nece228> someone?
<bazhang> Nece228, you upgrading or installing fresh
<Nece228> maybe i wanna fresh
<Nece228> im searching for cd iso download
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-3/
<bazhang> Nece228, ^^
<BooVeMan_work> Nece228: or for kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-3/
<Nece228> wow! thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np :)
<Nece228> BooVeMan_work thank you too
<BooVeMan_work> bazhang: You know answer to this kubuntu question which i haven't found a clear answer for: a dist-upgrade from hardy to ibex will replace kde3 with kde4 or will retain kde3? If retains kde3 - will it move .kde to .kde3?
<Nece228> but i dont understand why there isnt release notes for ibex
<Nece228> hardy gutsy had it
<bazhang> Nece228, not released yet
<bazhang> BooVeMan_work, will look for an answer
<BooVeMan_work> bazhang: (y)ç
<BooVeMan_work> bazhang: (y)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854315 BooVeMan_work the answer is no kde3 unless you explicitly choose to do according to that link
<Nece228> bye, im off
<BooVeMan_work> bazhang: sigh - which means i'll skip ibex
<_CrashMaster_> Did Alpha3 go out yet?
<JasonF> hey, if a fixed package has been "uploaded" but isn't on my apt sources yet, is there a place I can pull it from?
<BooVeMan_work> _CrashMaster_: yes
<BooVeMan_work> _CrashMaster_: ubuntu or kunbuntu?
<Aranel> Is Kubuntu Intrepid using Pardus' network manager ?
<Unksi> Aranel: knetworkmanager from kde3
<Aranel> Unksi: thanks, what about user manager ?
<Aranel> Unksi: Is it kde3 too ?
<Unksi> you mean the user component of system settings?
<Aranel> yes
<Unksi> there is none atm
<Aranel> ok thanks :)
<Unksi> yw :)
<joaopinto> hello
<Unksi> hi
<hyperair> hello there
<hyperair> anybody knows anything about the vga terminals?
<hyperair> they seem to be missing
<hyperair> hm. looks like nvidia-glx-96 still isn't working as i hoped it would. =(
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October. For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time. Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it.
 * G_009 learns something knew every other day
<MagicFalre>  hi, i just updated ubuntu to v8.10 but failed to load: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30376/
<_Zeus_> does it really have that typo?  or did you hand-copy it
<_Zeus_> are you booting to recovery mode
<_Zeus_> ?
<MagicFalre> ??
<_Zeus_> Startgin up.....
<_Zeus_> i assume that you hand-copied that to the pastebin?
<MagicFalre> i hand copied it..lol i tried to recover...
<_Zeus_> ok thought so
<_Zeus_> in GRUB were you booting into recovery mode?
<MagicFalre> i am dual booting win and UB with Grap
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> but when you boot up you sohuld have 4 options
<_Zeus_> normal, recovery mode, memtest86+, and windows, correct?
<MagicFalre> grub**
<MagicFalre> i have generic, recovery, older v. of grub and win
<MagicFalre> i also have last know stable boot
<MagicFalre> i think it v2.26
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> try that one
<_Zeus_> actually scratch that
<_Zeus_> try recovery
<MagicFalre> i did...
<_Zeus_> and what did it do?
<MagicFalre> did not work, when i restarted i got a red screen with gray lines.
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> try the last known one
<MagicFalre> it froze, and i tryied last known one but it only took me to normal boot
<MagicFalre> i think i am missing an image file...
<_Zeus_> sry don't know what to tell you know
<ryanpg> anyone have any information on the mesa/xorg bug that's preventing compiz from working with intel 965 chipsets?
<_Zeus_> nope
<ryanpg> I think this is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/245888 but I was hoping to find the upstream report too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245888 in mesa "Intrepid, on latest updates (mesa updates - 7.1~rc1-0ubuntu1), compiz no longer works and gives white screen on login" [High,In progress]
<ryanpg> ahh.. bots... thanks ubottu
<ryanpg> ahh... bot abuse... anyway, I'm guessing it's a case of "we know - wait for a fix" but I want to be sure I've exhausted all my options :)
<emet> you guys think 2.6.27 will make it into Intrepid?
<TheInfinity> not really
<joaopinto> flash outputs the sound to the pc speaker, any idea how to change output device for the flash plugin ?
<G_009> i'd try pulseaudio if you're not already using it, joaopinto .. or blacklist pc_sp and see what happens
<joaopinto> erm, isn't pulseaudio installed by default ?
<joaopinto> blacklisting a device to force another device to be used does not look a good option :P
<G_009> yes, but you still need to select it.. check your sound preferences
<G_009> you can still undo the blacklisting.. then again pc_sp module is mostly necessary if you like the system beep sound (i find it annoying anyway)
<joaopinto> I have pulseaudio set on the sound devices
<joaopinto> it also happens with mplayer
<G_009> exactly.. the workaround i found out was to blacklist pc_sp module.. that's all i got
<G_009> you can reverse that if it does not work out
 * G_009 burps
<joaopinto> do you have the bug nr for this ?
<G_009> nay
<joaopinto> I hope someone reported it instead of just blacklisting the pc speaker :P
<G_009> there is a launchpad bug report about it though.. i just dont have the link
<G_009> it's also up in the forums
<joaopinto> tks
<crimsun_> that issue is known and being worked on.
<crimsun_> basically, the pc speaker will be blacklisted for PulseAudio when parsing hal info.
<joaopinto> somotime during startup/shutdown my system keeps beeping with intervals but a fixed frequence, it seems to be BIOS generated. I need to hard reset the PC
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I thought of a way to fix set-default-card through pulseaudio: have it parse .asoundrc and respect the setting.
<joaopinto> this is happening randomly
 * DanaG wonders if Ubuntu will support ext4.
<DanaG> Support as in be able to use, not as in sanction.
<crimsun_> DanaG: ?
<crimsun_> it already can via 'default'
<DanaG> I don't remember, but last time I tried it, it wouldn't mount.
<DanaG> Or something.
<crimsun_> not until the on-disk format is stable.
<Pici> Are there any significant issues I should be aware of before attempting an upgrade to Intrepid?
<crimsun_> Pici: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3
<Pici> crimsun_: Thanks
<Pici> Shame on me for not expecting a nice 'possible issues' page.
<Laney> Is alpha 3 broken in vbox?
<Laney> I just get some display corruption
<Laney> Aha, after recreating I get bug #246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<Pici> Well, at least you arent the only one
<Laney> yep
<Laney> KVM seems to be getting further anyway
<Overand> Hey - the wiki page /IntrepidReleaseSchedule needs a link added for Alpha 3, which i would ladly do, except it sayus 'please do not edit' =]
<Overand> Also apparently I can't type, and I'm a liar.
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-26
<DanaG> Stupid NetworkManager.... if I connect to my home network with wireless, and have another PC connected to mine through a bridge (that also hosts my VMs)... it shows me as "wired network"
<DanaG> instead of showing signal strength.
<manchicken> Everybody digging intrepid?
<Martiini> have the intrepid updates been uploaded yet ?? Im not getting any updates
<LSD|Ninja> updates for what?
<Martiini> alpha 3
<LSD|Ninja> I mean, where in the chain are you
<Martiini> alpha 3 is supposed to be in repositories but Im not able to upgrade ..
<daekdroom> I think Alpha 3 is still delayed
<daekdroom> Or, maybe they uploaded the packages already, but haven't released CD images
<LSD|Ninja> It's just a milestone, it's not like you get a "Upgrade to Alpha 3" message popping up or anything
<Martiini> cd images have been realeased but aptitude does not upgrade
<daekdroom> Maybe you have all upgrades up to Alpha 3.
<LSD|Ninja> That most likely means you're already up to date
<RAOF> Martiini: "Alpha 3" will never be in the repositories.
<daekdroom> I think they release the upgrade in repository before releasing CD images.
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<RAOF> Martiini: This is because "Alpha 3" is purely a figment of the communities imagination.
<Martiini> I havent been getting any updates to intrepid for a month now .. aptitude works .. synaptic works .. just simply no updates
<LSD|Ninja> Martiini: then something is wrong
<RAOF> Then you're not using intrepid :)
<Martiini> shit .. I modified my preferenced file .. of course .. Im using apt-pinning :)
<RAOF> !ohmy | Martiini, just in future...
<ubottu> Martiini, just in future...: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Martiini> what did I do
<RAOF> Foul language.
<LSD|Ninja> heh, they should allow a lifted amount of swearing given the nature of the software :P
<manchicken> So what are the big issues in Intrepid so far?
<wgrant> manchicken: It's liable to explode in your face and burn down your house and eat your hat at any point.
<manchicken> wgrant: I'm just asking.  If asking questions poses a fire risk, I've got an extinguisher handy.
<manchicken> wgrant: And I seldom wear my hat... so I'm not concerned with that risk so much.
<wgrant> Do you have a cat? It could do some non-CoC-compliant things to it.
<LSD|Ninja> manchicken: Have a spare machine/partition/VM? That's probably the easiest way to evaluate it
<manchicken> I'm just asking, not looking to upgrade just yet.
<manchicken> wgrant: My cat could use to lose some weight... so I'm not sure that'd be such a horrible thing in the end.
<manchicken> So is anybody actually interested in answering my question then?
<RAOF> manchicken: Probably not, not really.  Apart from the normal development-version breakage, everyone's special breakage tends to be different.
<LSD|Ninja> ^^
<kernco> I am having problems with my video chip on my laptop in Intrepid.  It worked fine in Hardy.  My native resolution is 1280x800, but with Intrepid it only lets me choose 640x480 or 800x600.  I tried manually editing xorg.conf to add 1280x800, and it locked up my computer when gdm was starting.  My video chip is VIA/S3G DeltaChrome IGP.
<LSD|Ninja> manchicken: Only way to really gauge it is to use it in a controlled environment in something that resembles your normal usage pattern
<manchicken> Yeah, I'm thinking of just going ahead, backing the crap out of my machine, and then trying the upgrade myself.
<RAOF> kernco: For X issues the minimum information necessary for help is xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<daekdroom> kernco, Which video driver are you using?
<kernco> daekdroom: vesa driver
<daekdroom> kernco, That's it. It doesn't support 1280x800
<kernco> It used to
<daekdroom> As far as I remember it doesn't, but then, heh.
 * RAOF is pretty sure that 1280x800 has never been a vesa resolution, but there you go.
<RAOF> You were probably using the openchrome or via or whatever driver.
<daekdroom> kernco, i'd suggest you to try gksu displayconfig-gtk, but... It doesn't have an automatic 1280x800 generic conf :x
<manchicken> I don't think any widescreen resolution has ever been VESA...
<daekdroom> As far as I know 1440x900 been.
<manchicken> But then again, I'm not always clueful on such things.
<daekdroom> I used it kinda often here.
<kernco> Hmmm, I guess I could use a Hardy live CD and see what driver it's using.  I know that successfully detects my 1280x800 resolution
<RAOF> Again, pastebinning xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log is pretty much the minimum information necessary to make any sort of informed guess.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm in contact with Foxconn's Chinese headquarters
<AlmightyCthulhu> trying to help them debug their BIOS
<AlmightyCthulhu> they say certain brands of RAM are triggering some of the problems?
<AlmightyCthulhu> but only with Linux
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<AlmightyCthulhu> they've booted up Ubuntu 7.04 through 8.10 Alpha 3
<AlmightyCthulhu> same errors
<LSD|Ninja> let me know when he stops dribbling. Or not, whatever.
<daekdroom> I love when we can blame hardware manufactures and not the software developers for flaws and low performance :3
<kernco> You need the Xorg log for when it locks up the computer, or a normal start when it fails to detect the correct resolution?
<kernco> Actually, I'm noticing in the log it says "not using built-in mode 1280x800 (hsync out of range)"
<DanaG> odd... ssh in gnome-terminal does not change the caption of the gnome-terminal.
<kernco> So I guess I just need to tell it the correct hsync in xorg.conf instead of letting it autodetect
<DanaG> How do I make gnome-terminal show the name of the host I'm ssh'd into?
<crdlb> it doesn't do that already?
<DanaG> Not for me, for some reason.
<DanaG> But then again, the backuppc user on the remote host has no .bashrc.
<crimsun_> which shell are you using?
<DanaG> bash.
<DanaG> On client (this PC) and server (other PC)
<DanaG> woah, I started typing "man authorized_keys" and got this:
<DanaG>  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmman aut
<DanaG> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<DanaG> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4dev'
<DanaG> argh.  no ext4 here.
<DanaG> s/argh/bummer/
<DanaG> Anybody here use backuppc?
<DanaG> Or happen to know how to set up rsync on a server to rename paths?
<DanaG> Or am I better off asking in the non-+1 channel?
<G_009> 1280x800 is supported natively on a mt3422
<G_009> try the 'fix xserver' option from reCovery menu
<RAOF> DanaG: I believe that you can change the title of the gnome-terminal from the shell you're running.
<RAOF> Dunno the details, though.
<AlmightyCthulhu> RAOF: Yes you can
<AlmightyCthulhu> I've been quite comical with that before
<jimqode> 414
<jimqode> sorry wrong window
<tanath> i have a weird issue. my scroll wheel doesn't scroll in apps anymore
<tanath> it still performs some actions, but not scrolling
<tanath> some fairly recent update changed its behaviour
<LSD|Ninja> Can we *PLEASE* kill the ALSA CP speaker driver entirely? Remove the code from the kernel entirely if you have to. No one needs it and all it does is cause problems.
<G_009> kill it with your ninja skills
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: There should be a pulseaudio upload soon which will make pulse ignore the pcspk by default unless it's the only device; that seems a correct fix.
<LSD|Ninja> ugh, so more band aid solutions
<RAOF> No.  Blacklisting the module would be a bandaid.
<RAOF> What would be a solution you'd be happy with?
<G_009> i havent had a problem since, though.. pretty sturdy band-aid on mine
<RAOF> Or, rather, how certain are you that the pcspk driver is not useful under any circumstances :)
<LSD|Ninja> Getting rid of the pc speaker output entirely - there was absolutely no reason to bring it back in the first place
<G_009> driver, module..
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: using the PC speaker in place of a proepr audio device was crap 15 years ago and its crap now. Only difference 15 years ago was not every computer had a sound card then
 * G_009 checks dictionary
<RAOF> G_009: Equivalent :)
<DanaG> Actually, it may be handy in some cases.
<DanaG> If you have a server... you could direct simple error sounds to it, or something.
<jianfei> q: how do i go from alpha-2 to alpha-3?
<RAOF> jianfei: If you've been installing any updates, you're already past alpha 3
<jianfei> cheers
<jianfei> RAOF: its working well
<jianfei> i remember with hardy alpha, i experienced a lot more problems
 * DanaG goes off §£∃∃¶ing.   (In case you can't see that unicode... it's "SLEEPING" with "section" and "pound (currency)", then "exists" twice, followed by the "paragraph" symbol, and then "ing".)
<DanaG> =þ
 * laga blinks
<DanaG> Sat Jul 26 02:44:05 PDT 2008
 * DanaG wonders what to use a smartcard reader for.
<DanaG> My next laptop I'll be getting will have one.
<Hobbsee> identification?
<DanaG> Ugh, my built-in iwl3945 card has much lower throughput than my b43 cardbus card.
 * DanaG switched back.
<DanaG> to the broadcom.
<DanaG> Intel wireless is better for Linux?  Bah.
<DanaG> Well, maybe better "for" it, but it sure doesn't WORK better.
<DanaG> PulseAudio from wireless to wired:
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> driver, driver, driver...
<DanaG> intel 3945: play....cut out.... drop back to local.
<DanaG> broadcom: play...... skip.... play.... skip..... play... skip.
<DanaG> In other words, they both suck, but the Intel is worse.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hey, at least it works under linux
<DanaG> And yet the broadcom claims to be only at 18 megabit connection.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Hobbsee> seeing as mine's working fine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my macbook with leopard couldn't even detect my access point
<DanaG> I wonder if I should disable "Afterburner" and/or Packet Bursting on my dd-wrt router.
<DanaG> My next laptop will have an Intel 5-something card, most likely -- and it'll have two mini-PCIe slots (one for WWAN).
<DanaG> So.... I may stick a Broadcom mini-PCIe in the other slot.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Or perhaps an Atheros?
<DanaG> (Depends what the BIOS whitelist allows.)
<laga> that's going to work well without a second antenna ;)
<DanaG> I could always try the WWAN antennae.
<DanaG> Maybe.
<DanaG> Anyway... bedtime now.
<DanaG> Sat Jul 26 03:07:15 PDT 2008
<DanaG> yeah.
 * DanaG wonders how many of the extra things here (such as light sensors) will have Linux drivers.
<DanaG> http://www.hp.com/sbso/solutions/pc_expertise/professional_innovations/differences-w.html
 * laga sends DanaG to bed
<DanaG> I keep reading about a driver for the accelerometer... but it's not actually in the tree yet.
<khaije1> odd question but does anyone know if intrepid's kvm will support the pci-passthrough, it's in kvm's head currently... ?
<RAOF> If it's not in a released kvm version, then not right now.
<RAOF> Depending on how soon it's in a release, possibly.  You'd be better served by asking the server team that sort of question, though.
<khaije1> RAOF: where does the server team hang out?
<RAOF> #ubuntu-server, I believe.
<Wizard> hiho!
<Wizard> is it possible to update some powerpc kubuntu to itrepid ibex?
<RAOF> Wizard: Should be; you're welcome to try.
<[diablo]> afternoon
<[diablo]> guys, anyone having problems installing alpha3 as a kvm-71 guest?
<sbucat> i have kernel panic with kubuntu alpha3... [diablo]
<[diablo]> on install?
<sbucat> yeah
<sbucat> well i have used virtual box
<sbucat> and voila' xD kernel panic
<[diablo]> lol
<murlidhar> should i file a bug i am not able to install libimlib2-dev since it requires  libltdl3-dev.
 * Hobbsee looks
<slipttees> hey
<slipttees> http://mossblaser.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-8-04-GUI-Design-Idea-72574609
<slipttees> idea for 8.10 ;-)
<slipttees> GUI :-)
<Hobbsee> murlidhar: i *think* that's already tracked
<Hobbsee> hm, perhaps not
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, can u help me . last week i was trying to compile an application . ./configure worked fine. but after reinstalling intrepid again. i am not able to do the same . i need libimlib2-dev files .
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, btw the last installation was a base installation and this time i did a full installation
<Hobbsee> use 7-dev files?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, couldn't get u
<Hobbsee> use libltdl7-dev instead?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, no
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, perhaps no . i don't remember the last time what i installed
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, installating 7-dev to see if it works
<Hobbsee> oh, my mistake.
<Hobbsee> (darn names being close)
<Hobbsee> right.  that's fixed.
<Hobbsee> hm, nice gui idea, too
<murlidhar> yes it is
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, err it still doesn't help me installing libimlib2-dev
<Hobbsee> no, it won't yet.
<Hobbsee> things take time to build.
<Hobbsee> and publish, and all of that.
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, how come the last time i could install it ?
<Hobbsee> because last time was before the libtool update
<murlidhar> so u mean it should get fixed automatically?
<murlidhar> i mean later on
<Hobbsee> yes, i've uploaded a fixed version.
<murlidhar> so will it take time to get published. how much time ?
<murlidhar> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Hobbsee> it'll probably take an hour to propogate out to all mirrors
<Hobbsee> er, to the main mirror, i mean.
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, can u recommend me a good book for becoming a linux programmer especially for debian systems
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, or a good link or online tutorials
<Hobbsee> as in, packaging, or actually writing programs?
<murlidhar> and the languages i should know . ( i know c++ a bit)
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, can u recommend me a good book for becoming a linux programmer especially for debian systems
<murlidhar> and the languages i should know . ( i know c++ a bit)
<Hobbsee> [23:22] <Hobbsee> as in, packaging, or actually writing programs?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee, packaging
<LSD|Ninja> C and C++ are the biggies, a little perl probably wouldn't go astray and python is starting to become popular too
<Hobbsee> have a look at
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<murlidhar> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<murlidhar> LSD|Ninja, thanks i think i should refresh my C++ skills
<jacob> was there a font update in the past few days or something? they suddenly look awesome
<LSD|Ninja> I can't say I noticed, they're still the same crappy old Linux fonts to me...
<jacob> gnome-terminal looks like it has a new monospace font at least
<jacob> or they way it bolds changed
<skyjumper> where can i get some more detailed info about what's new in Intrepid?
<skyjumper> found it
<G_009> finally X broke on me after updates today.. first time since alpha1, so i dont feel so bad; hopefully it's a good sign
<G_009> since i dont know how to run two apps in the same tty in text mode, i guess i'll be back later.. gotta tinker with some stuff
<td123> G_009: you can't in one tty, you can send it to background though using "prog_name &"
<td123> --though
<G_009> oh.. cool, thx
<td123> G_009: you could just open another tty
<G_009> that too..
<G_009> fine.. done tinkering.. going in Recovery mode instead
<G_009> problem solved, and i got nvidia drivers at the ready in restricted hardware drivers.. i had a good feeling about the breakage; however it shows versions 71 and 96 to choose from.. what's the catch
<LSD|Ninja> They've managed to get the hardware drivers panel working again?
<G_009> there is even a Configure diSplay seTtings icon on panel too..
<G_009> but it's just a link to system>pReferences>scReenrEsolution
<LSD|Ninja> G_009: oh, lame
<LSD|Ninja> G_009: having trouble with your shift key there btw?
<G_009> nah..   -_-
<G_009> i guess mx4000 will work best with the 96
<G_009> here we go
<LSD|Ninja> xorg is currently broken for the version of nvidia 96 in the repos. I keep hoping for a bump to .07 but it hasn't come yet
<G_009> i'm on my way to find out how much
<G_009> yah.. driver version 96 is going, but openGL is a no-go
<G_009> i had to do a Xserver quick fix too but i got my interface ..
<RichW> Can I ask intrepid - kde4 stuff in here?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Technofrood> I just tried to upgrade a system for 8.04 to the latest alpha and it seems to have had a problem upgrading gnome (and parts there of) leaving me with a blank screen (same background as the login screen) after login
<RichW> kdelibs4c2a is broken right now yes?
<RichW> depends on a package that isnt there
<RichW> "The following packages have been kept back"
<Technofrood> I'm in a terminal at the moment but Nothing I can do with apt seems to be letting me get gnome back
<RichW> i got tot reboot
<Technofrood> apt-get install gnome results in missing dependacies of gnome-office and system-config printer
<Technofrood> gnome-office isn't going to be installed aparently
<Technofrood> and system-config-printer is not installable
<un2him> i cannot run alpha 3 in virtual box under hardy heron.  I get a kernel panic
<daekdroom> un2him, only kernel -2 is working
<jonpackard> ﻿un2him: see bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<dorins> #/join #ubuntu-devel
<dorins> sry
<AMDpenguin> are there screenshots of kubuntu 8.10?
<askand> Anyone knows if Ubuntu Brainstorm has an IRC-channel?
<daekdroom> Is Alpha 3 good enough to be used in a desktop non-production machine?
<TheImp> daekdroom: if you know how to fix things - sure
<TheImp> its an alpha.
<daekdroom> TheImp, do you believe they'll continue to upload packages even when they are sure they have high risk to break?
<TheImp> no, but breakage can always happen with alpha software
<TheImp> packages are not tripple tested like in usual ubuntu
<daekdroom> I know that but, heh, I'll wait for FeatureFreeze
<TheImp> its an alpha.
<daekdroom> hardy-proposed is an eternal alpha. I tried it before..
<TheImp> proposed is also just for testers, yes
<gluer__> these alpha's are alot smoother and safer than hardy alpha's - touch wood
<laga> if you ignore the fact that they're completely broken in virtualbox
<Laney> ...and KVM/qemu
<gluer__> q: are there any problems with the alpha 3 cd? ive burnt it twice and its hanging on installation, or should i download it again? i did a checksum verification and all seems fine
<gluer__> tried it on 2 laptops
<Laney> Of course there are problems!
<Laney> Find/file bugs for any issues you experience
<Laney> and/or try the latest daily image
<gluer__> do u have the link for that?
<Laney> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gluer__> cheers
<gluer__> laney: i thought it didnt burn properly..
<Laney> Well there's an option to verify the CD in the installer isn't there?
<gluer__> yep
<Laney> ...;_
<Laney> )
<gluer__> amazing how much faith i have in alpha software sometimes
<gluer__> lol
<gluer__> quite similar to my wifes cooking...
<gluer__> hehe
 * burner isn't down with the mysogyny but is down with alpha 3 
<burner> i have it on two PCs... though wifi on the eeepc is b0rked
<laga> Laney: well, it works better in kvm here than in virtualbox (but kinda works in vbox if you enable the VT-x mode)
<Laney> laga: I get mouse problems with -desktop and installation problems (dpkg errors) with -alternate
<Laney> But I know how to get round the mouse ones so maybe it'll be ok besides that
<laga> well, i dont have X yet in virtualbox so i can't comment ;)
<Laney> This is in KVM
<Laney> In vbox I don't get anywhere
<Laney> and I'm not sure about this VT-x thing, don't know what it is
<Laney> Ooh, just found a checkbox. Let's try
<laga> well, modern cpus have hardware virtualisation support, the kvm stuff basically.
<burner> just upgrade your desktops ;)  don't be scared!
<laga> Laney: i had to use safe graphics mode to get the live disk to boot successfully
<laga> oddly enough, X worked there.
<laga> burner: i don't want to use kde 4 yet
<Laney> Funnily enough I actually have to use my desktop :(
<burner> kde 4.1 rc is in intrepid :)
<laga> yeah
<Laney> laga: Oh hey, it does get further with vt-x. Good catch
<Laney> And X seems to work too, joy!
<laga> i'm jealous.
<laga> i used to get "dri2 module not found" errors.
<laga> Laney: could you pastebin your xorg.conf from virtualbox?
<Laney> laga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30670/
<gluer__> tring to install alpha 3 get I/O error dev src0, sector 147712 any ideas?
<laga> Laney: heh. just booted my VM and now it's working magically :)
<Laney> Yay!
<laga> good stuff.
<JontheEchidna> gluer__: I think that doesn't mean anything significant
<gluer__> jontheechidna: well it halts my installation
<JontheEchidna> I got a ton of those and it still boots
<JontheEchidna> oh, you're in the middle of an install when that happens?
<gluer__> drops to busybox
<gluer__> no the beginning
<JontheEchidna> sounds like x is crashing
<gluer__> anyway to still install?
<JontheEchidna> maybe you could use the alternate installer?
<laga> time to try kde 4 ;)
<JontheEchidna> btw, Intrepid should be getting 4.1.0 packages sometime soon
<laga> nice.
<laga> virtualbox version 1.6.2 also supports "seamless windowing" for windows guests.. i guess i'll be trying some kde4 apps on my native desktop then :)
<burner> lol... blasphemous way to use kde
<JontheEchidna> there's a windows installer for kde so you can run the apps natively in windows
<laga> why? mix and match kde 3 and kde 4 ;)
<JontheEchidna> even plasma
<laga> i wasn't talking about windows
<burner> that said and you're free to do so.  I wish you good luck in trying to find your windows-esque gtk theme ;)
<burner> i just switched to KDE in intrepid... it's downright usable!
<burner> you can actually move stuff on the dock and there are some decent plasmoids
<JontheEchidna> :)
<laga> ooh. i'm using the garfield widget and i can zoom in
 * JontheEchidna just changes it to xkcd or dilber
<JontheEchidna> t
<laga> you can select different comics?
<laga> oh my god
<JontheEchidna> intrepid should also have packages for plasmoid-quickaccess, plasmoid-weather, and plasmoid-wifi
 * laga is in love
<swien> KDE4 seems to be currently broken
<kernco> Can I downgrade back to Hardy without a CD, just using the package manager?
<laga> i don't think you can downgrade at all
<alex_mayorga> anyone know why what used to be the shutdown button now is a log off button? is that the Intrepid way?
<daekdroom> Well. It's like that in my VM too
<daekdroom> but I believe they'll change gdm screen if they keep the shutdown thing like that
<alex_mayorga> just pointing that, because now shutdown is now a 2 step process, much like in Mac Os X, which I think it's a regression
<alex_mayorga> daekdroom, do you agree it's a bug?
<daekdroom> I don't, but might be because of an update that broke configuration compatibility
<DanaG> Argh... my other (Hardy) system just broke worse than my Intrepid one ever has, so far.
<DanaG> Libc6 is broken on the Hardy one.  ldconfig gives "illegal instruction" and aborts.
<DanaG> Anybody know how to fix the thing?  The system is still running, but I can't use apt because it wants me to dpkg --configure -a.
<DanaG> And the broken libc6 is what it wants to configure.
<crimsun> how broken is it?  What are the package versions at play here?
<DanaG> The system is still running fine, as in most things still work;  ldconfig may be the only broken thing there.
<crimsun> remember that you can ar a deb and manually mv if you have a static shell like sash
<DanaG> It may be a corrupt file, or something, perhaps.
<crimsun> dpkg -l libc6\*
<DanaG> Hmm, I seem to have a "forbid" on some version....
<DanaG> I see, there's libc6, and libc6-i686.
<DanaG> I need to grab the same version of both.
<DanaG> Odd.. still illegal instruction on trying to "dpkg -i" the deb files for the latest (2.7-10ubuntu3).
<alex_mayorga> can any one confirm if the "log off" button is the intrepid way or some sort of breakage?
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if I just need to reboot the thing.
<gluer__> acer extensa 5620z has some serious video issues with alpha 2
<DanaG> Aah, rebooting fixed ldconfig.
<DanaG> Odd.
<gluer__> alex_mayorge: good question, i want to know the answer as well its damn annoying
<alex_mayorga> gluer__: we can hope for an answer in this channel eventually =)
<gluer__> man i cant stand acer
<gluer__> ok fixed intel x3100 with updates
#ubuntu+1 2008-07-27
<kahrytan> Aloha
<crimsun> hola
<kahrytan> crimsun»  You try ibex in vbox?
<crimsun> I ran it for a week or so on another laptop
<kahrytan> crimsun»  http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/vboxkernelpanic.png
<crimsun> mostly for install/upgrade/downgrade/deinstall testing
<kahrytan> crimsun»  Livecd kernel panics
<gluer__> acer extensa 5620z way to unpredictable with intrepid, testing halted
<gluer__> lol
<kahrytan> i thought acer was good for linux
<gluer__> yes but is linux good for acer?
<kahrytan> gluer»  try freebsd
<gluer__> ive got 10 or 11 different laptops here, just testing each with intrepid
<kahrytan> gluer»  I test with vbox
<gluer__> once i get the laptop working with intrepid..i move on to the next one
<gluer__> lol
<kahrytan> gluer»  and the kernel panics with desktop cd. Livecd, Install, and Check for defects dont work
<gluer__> its my hobby and it drives my wife crazy!!
<gluer__> hehehe
<kahrytan> gluer»  thats because she would rather you spend time doing other stuff :wink:
<gluer__> she is so sick of hearing the gui login sound that she forces me to turn sound off
<gluer__> lol
<kahrytan> gluer__» I'm sick of that sound
<kahrytan> You would think by now, they would change that ubuntu start sund
<kahrytan> sound
<gluer__> there is a nice sound theme on gnome i changed my desktop to.. its called dream or something
<kahrytan> My fav startup sound of all time is embedded in the firmware of every comp made by this one company
<kahrytan> its become a trademark of this one comp
<gluer__> lol
<gluer__> at least its not the damn xp logo..man i built over 20000 desktops with that logo
<kahrytan> gluer»  what sound am i talking about
<gluer__> you tell me
<kahrytan> gluer»  mac startup sound
<gluer__> oh
<gluer__> hehe
<kahrytan> short, sweet and to the point
<gluer__> in relation to our discussion this is quite humerous http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1bgsvsWms
<gluer__> hehe
<kahrytan> lol
<gluer__> hahaha
<gluer__> make me laugh everytime
<kahrytan> I was expecting everyone to clap at the end
<gluer__> lol
<kahrytan> if they did, video would be funnier
<gluer__> yes
<kahrytan> But ubuntu needs new start sound
<DanaG> I use the really short "logout" sound as the log-IN sound.
<kahrytan> I wonder if Ubuntu live cd has enough room for 3-5mb more.
<kahrytan> It would be interesting if Canonical could do deals with indie music artists and add one song to music player
<daekdroom> lol
<crimsun> quite a few people actually use dapper's startup sound in hardy
<kahrytan> daekdroom»  whats funny
<gluer__> how about an ibex mating call? as sound?
<daekdroom> kahrytan, I, trying to imagine ubuntu coming with one free indie song when you open rhythmbox
<kahrytan> gluer»  just as long as it's not the peacock mating song
<daekdroom> but that's because of my odd sense of humor
<gluer__> someone go to africa and record one on DAT
<gluer__> lol
<daekdroom> I'm kinda sure there might be some Ibex mating sounds in CC..
<kahrytan> gluer»  peacock, http://youtube.com/watch?v=9MhZPqHeEAQ
<gluer__> hahahahahaha
<kahrytan> gluer»  now imagine hearing that every single day and night
<kahrytan> over and over again
<gluer__> kayhrytan: thanks mate, you just found me the perfect alarm clock for my wife
<aguitel> how is running intrepid?
<kahrytan> gluer»  it is my alarm clock
<kahrytan> gluer» There is peacocks around this condo building. they quieted down a bit.. mating season seems to be over. but i wanted to kill them
<gluer__> the ibex are quite aggresive
<gluer__> 1 minute into this clip might be a good sound http://youtube.com/watch?v=956NMeTNWrY
<kahrytan> Alpha male thing
<gluer__> yeh
<kahrytan> debian testing is done downloading
<gluer__> kahrytan: i have a similar problem with my neighbours dogs barking, only thing that seems to work is 'red hot chilli peppers' californication for some reason they go quiet
<kahrytan> Debian test works in vbox but not Ibex Alpha 3
<kahrytan> Ibex Alpha 1 works in vbox but not 2 and 3 apparently
<daekdroom> Alpha 2 does work
<daekdroom> It's just random
<gluer__> well i can install alpha 1 -2 but not alpha 3
<daekdroom> You can boot now, but not in the next 2 tries
<daekdroom> Or was it alpha 1? I can't remember xD
<SergeantPony> does anyone know how to tone down the system tracker so it doesn't use 14 gig of hard drive space?
<kahrytan> daekdroom» i tried repeatedly with alpha 3 with desktop cd
<kahrytan> daekdroom» alpha 1 had weird screen flashes in vbox
<kahrytan> They wont be using that ugly dark colored theme in Ibex will they?
<gluer__> yes
<daekdroom> They won't
<kahrytan> http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<daekdroom> They are testing dark schemes only
<kahrytan> They need to change icon theme
<daekdroom> Why? I think it's perfect.
<kahrytan> metacity, i can live with  but human icon theme. its starting to grate thin on me
<kahrytan> human icons arent modern anymore
<daekdroom> but the damn human icon theme didn't change! O.o
<daekdroom> I'm beginning to think Ubuntu is getting deprecated.
<daekdroom> They aren't even updating their GTK engine
<gluer__> i think overall the desktop theme is severely lagging behind the compiz stuff
 * DanaG uses this theme:
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<SergeantPony> nice
 * JontheEchidna grabs screenshot
<daekdroom> DanaG, Is that icon theme tangerine?
<daekdroom> Damn
<daekdroom> too late
<daekdroom> nvm
<daekdroom> DanaG, Is that icon theme tangerine?
<kahrytan> i use these icons, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elementary+Icons?content=73439
<kahrytan> http://www.elementary-project.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/screenshot.jpg
<JontheEchidna> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7827/desktopgm9.png
<DanaG> I do use Tangerine.
 * JontheEchidna made that Plasma theme
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<kahrytan> last time i tried kde4. it crashed when I try kde3 classic theme
<gluer__> me to
<gluer__> crashed
<daekdroom> I think the fact KDE4 doesn't have desktop icons is a regression :x
<JontheEchidna> It does, folderview
<DanaG> Yeah... but it can't fill the desktop nicely.
<DanaG> YOu can't fill the whole desktop with it... and you can't even resize the damn thing from the corners.
<laga> you can't resize your desktop either ;)
<DanaG> On Nautilus, the icons fill the desktop.
<DanaG> They're not in a draggable window thingy.
<JontheEchidna> it's a workable compromise until 4.2
<JontheEchidna> better than icons in 4.0
 * DanaG wishes VirtualBox would use QT4.
<JontheEchidna> Qt4 is nice
<DanaG> Oh, and Amarok 2 (amarok-kde4) sucks compared to the old one.
<DanaG> You can't right-click and "add folder to playlist"
 * DanaG sticks with QuodLibet instead.
<JontheEchidna> just drag the folder over to the playlist?
<JontheEchidna> unless you mean you can't do it from dolphin or konqueror
<JontheEchidna> in that case that's not amarok's fautl
<kahrytan> KDE4 and Vista have something in common
<kahrytan> They both werent ready for release.
<DanaG> Dragging is bad for accessibility.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, speaking of dragging....
<crimsun> DanaG: get your libc6 issue sorted?
<DanaG> try dragging the column headers in Dolphin, to bring "type" to the left of "date"
<DanaG> Yeah, the reboot fixed the ldconfig illegal instruction.
<crimsun> ok.
<DanaG> Must've been a fluke.  Download corruption, or disk corruption, or some oddity of CPU or RAM.
<DanaG> It's on an older, not-guaranteed-stable laptop.
<crimsun> nah, you just hit the corner case of libc6 upgrades
<crimsun> it happens and isn't hardware-related
<DanaG> Aah.
<kahrytan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238191 <--- who thinks thats nvidia issue ? (hardy bug)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238191 in ubuntu "Addon card conflict between graphics card and tv tuner" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Oh yeah, have any of you used Hamachi?
<DanaG> If I have two Hamachi clients behind the same router, and I try to ping one from the other, I get "destination host unreachable".
<DanaG> I do think it's odd that the Intel NIC has so much more trouble with PulseAudio than the Broadcom does... even though the former connects at 54 megabits, and the latter at 16 or so.
<crimsun> it's not that surprising
<DanaG> Which? The Hamachi thing, or the network thing?
<crimsun> the latter
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Why's that?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and if Intel wireless is so much better for Linux..... why does it suck so badly?
<crimsun> my experience has been that bcm performs better than iwl
<crimsun> so it's not at all surprising that there's either interrupt hell or something else
<crimsun> my only iwl machine runs gutsy, so it's not a good comparison
<DanaG> I wonder how different WLAN and WWAN antennae (antennas?) are.  My next laptop will likely have two mini-PCIe slots, so I could stick one card of each type in the thing -- but the one in the WWAN card slot would need some sort of antenna.
<DanaG> Oh heck, even VNC suffers from the crappiness of iwl.
<DarkMageZ2> hey, i changed the screen resolution via the preferences > screen resolution to something that trips out xorg. since other user accounts are fine then i guess it's account specific. where does that tool store the setting?
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: hi
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: obconf and openbox cannot be installed simultaneosly
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: can u fix this
<murlidhar> the bug has already been registered in lauchpad
<murlidhar> Hobbsee: libparser16 and librender16 is required by obconf and libparser21 and librender21 is required by openbox .  One cannot install both of these in a single machine due conflicting dependencies
 * Hobbsee is not the personal fixing stone?
 * Hobbsee wonders what happened to filing a bug.
<crimsun> it appears to be 243795
<crimsun> oh that's unfortunate.
<crimsun> obconf 2.0.3-3 built on 5 june.  openbox 3.4.7.2-2 built on 13 june.
<crimsun> thus, obconf built against an older openbox-dev.
<crimsun> pretty trivial debdiff, really.
<fyrestrtr> folks -- is there a problem with networkmanager 0.7.0 in that you cannot save custom profiles?
<fyrestrtr> I did not see it posted at lp, so I was wondering if its something with the hardy port or maybe I need to click the buttons in the right order or something.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: your wish is my command.  (bug 243795, debdiff included)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243795 in obconf "can't install install obconf and openbox at the same time, conflicting dependencies" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243795
<fyrestrtr> can anyone validate a bug for NetworkManager please?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: cool...but don't you have upload powers?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no, not since early this year.
<Hobbsee> oh
<RAOF> fyrestrtr: Where are you getting network-manager 0.7.0 from?  It's not in the official repositories, so it shouldn't have bugs reported against it.  At least Ubuntu bugs.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks, uploaded.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ~network-manager ppa?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<fyrestrtr> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah, that was my guess.  But that's not the only possible option :)
<Hobbsee> oh, true
<fyrestrtr> so I shouldn't file bugs against that?
<RAOF> fyrestrtr: Right.  So, not an Ubuntu package, so no launchpad bugs please.
<fyrestrtr> hrmm ... isn't it a part of Ibex?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> If it doesn't come from archive.ubuntu.com or one of the mirrors, it's not a part of Ibex.
<fyrestrtr> You mean it won't be included in Ibex ... ie, its not in the feature list?
<DanaG> If you're wondering why I'm popping in and out repeatedly... it's because I'm mucking around with my router.
<RAOF> That's a 3rd party PPA.  It's run by an Ubuntu dev, where he pushes experimental packages that may or may not make Ibex.
<fyrestrtr> oh
<fyrestrtr> !+ PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<RAOF> fyrestrtr: I don't know whether n-m 0.7 will be included in Intrepid.  That depends on how released it is in a couple of weeks time, I'd guess.
<fyrestrtr> I would like to recommend that it be included, as its quite an improvement over the current network manager.
<fyrestrtr> ignoring the fact that I can't seem to save profiles in it.
<crimsun> it's a pretty big regression for my hardware
<crimsun> s/hardware/configuration/
<fyrestrtr> oh?
<RAOF> Seems to work OK for me, but it's new and substantially rewritten; I'm not surprised there are regressions.
<fyrestrtr> I'm not sure what's the different in F9, but there it works without any hiccups.
<RAOF> Also, some software doesn't seem particularly happy that my lappy has 2 IP addresses associated.
<DanaG> wtf... my other computer disappeared from pulseaudio's devices.
<DanaG> That's so lame.
<DanaG> And service-discovery-applet still sees it.
<DanaG> Now I have to quit my music player and kill and restart the local pulseaudio server.
<DanaG> And Intel wireless is so sucky.
 * DanaG is now compiling ipw3945 to see if it works any better than iwl3945.
<RAOF> Who wants to try shiny new GNOME Do crack?
<Hobbsee> \o/
<RAOF> The do-core PPA now has packages of 0.5.97, the first of 3 beta releases leading up to the 0.6 that will be released in time for me to get it into intrepid :)
<DanaG> Wow, it IS better.
<DanaG> It's official: iwl3945 sucks.
<DanaG> Does PulseAudio use a fixed port?
<DanaG> I'd like to QoS it to high priority on my router.
<fyrestrtr> DanaG: you just found that out now @ iwl3945 ?
<crdlb> RAOF: ok, now rewrite it in vala
<DanaG> No, I've known it for a while, actually.
<crimsun> you can make PA use whatever you want it to.
<DanaG> iwl3945 is t€h suck.
<RAOF> crdlb: Because the goal is always to compile to C :P
<crimsun> nc, stunnel, ssh, whatever.
 * RAOF gets mad karma filing obvious bugs against the new Do.
<crdlb> RAOF: yep, that is always the goal :)
<fyrestrtr> has the new visual theme been decided yet?
<fyrestrtr> I was disappointed it wasn't released with hardy
<DanaG> Wow, if I use the broadcom card with my router, and have the router set to use some specific tcp congestion-avoidance algorithm (I don't remember which), I get far far better behavior than with the Intel card, even at its best.
<DanaG> Far better.
<DanaG> Is there a standard port pulseaudio sends its audio data over, for those tunnel sinks?  I don't want to give up the zeroconf-ness of it to get a fixed port number.
<DanaG> from an old pre-zeroconf bug report: " I'd also vote for this, or maybe just improved error handling when a tunnel goes down.   The only reason I've been using pulseaudio is to be able to seemlessly switch between local audio and remote network audio without having to restart applications.  This seems to work pretty well w/ a local sink and a tunnel sink...   But, if the link goes down for any reason, I have to restart the local pulsea
<DanaG> Oh yeah: http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/69
<DanaG> Airport Express support.... any chance of seeing that in Intrepid?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there an app that'll show bandwidth usage of various applications?
<RAOF> DanaG: How'd you like to package up the GData.NET libraries for me?
<DanaG> huh?
<RAOF> Get packaging!  Chop chop!
<DanaG> Can't say I even know what GData.NET is.
<RAOF> Google's .NET API.
<DanaG> I'd offer up my CPU time for distcc... but my internet connection speed would probably make it slower than local.
<RAOF> Why is your network so crap?
<osmosis> how can I install just a single packages from intrepid? (Im on hardy)
<DanaG1> ... and that last dropout.... totally random.  And I even got a little freeererererereererererereeze in audio like that.  Oh, I see... it was an "IRQ 17: Nobody cared"
<DanaG> that repeating is a sound effect... trying to convey the impression of a repeating sound.
<RAOF> osmosis: Generally, you don't.  It's a bad idea.
<DanaG> Aah.... and the cardbus slot and my Intel card share an IRQ.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> iwl3945 gives me nice dropouts of multiple seconds.
<DanaG> Pulseaudio through iwl3945?  FOrget it, it doesn't work.
<osmosis> RAOF: I need a newer version of the KVM binary. The one in hardy is ancient!  And all the updates have been nearly all bug fixes. http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/ChangeLog  But no updates are going to be applied to hardy,..only patches. Since the hardy current one if obsolete and my kvm guests hosts are crashing, I need to get a newer KVM.
<RAOF> osmosis: Do you also need the kernel modules?
<RAOF> osmosis: Also, it's not particularly ancient; it's a couple of months old :)
<osmosis> RAOF: thats what I would have thought, but everytime I try and report a crash to #kvm, they all just tell me it is an old issue that was long ago fixed.
<RAOF> Right; that's why you should be reporting to launchpad :)
<osmosis> and the only suggestion is to upgrade
<DanaG> hmm, new in Intel wireless drivers: packet injection for iwl3945.
<osmosis> RAOF: did.
<DanaG> Hmm, anything interesting-but-not-malicious I should try doing with it?
<RAOF> osmosis: Right; so, this is a problem.
<osmosis> RAOF: my reports to launchpad fall upon deaf ears. I got a response that said, "sorry, we can't duplicate."   Well yah, I cant duplicate it either. Its random crashes.
<RAOF> osmosis: So, you can try building the Intrepid package against Hardy; that'll give you the binary & a way to build the new kernel module.
<osmosis> RAOF: and thats for the ones where I have clear error messages!
<osmosis> argh, im screwed with KVM. I should have stayed with Xen.
<RAOF> You could also ask for a backport
<RAOF> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<osmosis> i got no way to fix this, and my hosts are crashing. I thought KVM was going to be officially supported?!  Yah, backports. Thats a great idea.
<RAOF> Hm.  kvm _is_ in main.
<osmosis> RAOF: yah, its in the official server docs too. Its just not really maintained. Its out of date, and not many patches have been applied to it.  The docs are rather incomplete. Quite depressing.
<RAOF> osmosis: Well, out of date is expected; the presumption is no new versions after a release.
<RAOF> osmosis: Maybe it shouldn't be in main if the development is so fast, though.
<osmosis> RAOF: yah, just one of those strange cases where the "stable" version of software is less stable then the "edge" version. And the edge version is more stable then the stable.  I hate it when that happens.
<osmosis> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/252257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252257 in hardy-backports "please backport kvm" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> It would be excellent if you could test that the backport works; there should be instructions on the !backports page.
<osmosis> RAOF: you mean like use the package from intrepid ?
<RAOF> I mean: check that the package from intrepid builds on Hardy, installs on Hardy, and works on Hardy.
<osmosis> RAOF: cool. That brings me to, how do I get the kvm package from intrepid ?
<osmosis> usually i would look for it on  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  , but the site is down
<RAOF> I'd suggest the 'prevu' package is likely a good start; I'm not sure how much that does, though.
<RAOF> Failing that, you can grab the source from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm
<Laney> prevu will grab the source and build a .deb from it
<osmosis> Laney: how do I use prevu?  I installed it, did  DISTRO="hardy" prevu-init
<Laney> !prevu > me
<ubottu> Laney, please see my private message
<osmosis> Laney: but when I do  prevu kvm,  it looks like its just rebuilding the hardy package. Not the latest from inrepid
<osmosis> !prevu > me
<ubottu> osmosis, please see my private message
<Laney> osmosis: Try DIST=hardy prevu lp:kvm/intrepid
<osmosis> Laney: looks like its working
<osmosis> Laney:   Im a bit worried because i see in the version history for intrepid  "- Change kvm-data conflict/replaces version to 68+dfsg-1, to properly"   So it looks like there is a kvm-data  dep ?
<Laney> osmosis: I don't know any of the specifics of kvm, sorry :(
<osmosis> dpkg -i  worked fine
<RAOF> You'll probably want to module-assistant the kvm kernel module, too.
<osmosis> RAOF: not sure what that means. It appears I am using kvm-71 now though, and it is working fine.
<RAOF> osmosis: The kvm package also builds a 'kvm-source' package that contains the source for the kernel module; you can build & install that by using the 'module-assistant' program.
<osmosis> RAOF: ah, okay. I think I am going to hold off on that because I think most of the fixes I need are just in the kvm binary.
<osmosis> RAOF: how can you tell it builds a kvm-source package ?
<RAOF> Because I've touched the kvm package in the past; unless things have changed, it builds a kvm-source package :)
<Hobbsee> would it be too much to ask to have working flash?
<Hobbsee> or at least flash that wouldn't crash firefox?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yes.  You have a number of differently broken alternatives, though.
<Hobbsee> which is the best?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: There's swfdec, which seems to have problems embedding in firefox, and gnash, which crashes as soon as it tries to play video.
<RAOF> I'd use swfdec; its problems are the least troubling.  You'll just get a bunch of extra windows.
<osmosis> RAOF: its working for now. will let you ( and launchpad ) know how it goes. thanks, bye.
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<RAOF> swfdec will play Quaq quao, though.
<Harde> Is open office 3 shipping with Ibex?
<Harde> Right now?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not atm
<Harde> I'm about to install it today. I mean Ibex
<murlidhar> i am not able to log in with sudo accounts
<murlidhar> only root login is workin
<murlidhar> gdm fails to load
<murlidhar> dbus daemon fails to load
<murlidhar> do i have to reinstall intrepid
<murlidhar> ?
<murlidhar> using 8.04 to come here
<murlidhar> intrepid was a custom install
<plague> hello all - can I ask what a .mof file is and how I would find out whats in it using Hardy?
<laga> plague: file /path/to/your/file.mof
<bazhang> plague, you just asked about ibex in hardy channel
<bazhang> plague, +1 is for 8.10 questions; #ubuntu for currently supported releases
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, I've been banned for my Foxconn post
<AlmightyCthulhu> so much for trying to help people
<laga> what was the explanation?
<laga> to be honest, that "foxconn is doing this intentionally to screw us poor linux users" thing was a bit extreme.
<AlmightyCthulhu> multiple accounts, he listed 8, I only had one other, and the only reason it got banned was cause I explained the concept of ROOT to someone
<AlmightyCthulhu> and it's implications
<AlmightyCthulhu> he's a jerk
<AlmightyCthulhu> I used stronger language to describe Kwinz and p_quarles on my blog though
<AlmightyCthulhu> where I even posted a screenshot of the message they left for me
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, please come to #ubuntu-ops
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone else getting bad video in the Flash Beta?
<Sonicadvance> http://bdo.ktserv.com/Users/Sonicadvance1/FlashBadVideo.png example of the "faulty" video
<Sonicadvance> Black pixels around the person, usually it's much worse then that, but that's just an example I got
<Sonicadvance> It seems to only happen with Youtube videos with what I see
<bopferman> I am trying to install Intrepid Alpha 3 in a VM and it keeps failing.  I just got a kernel panic -- not syncing, Code: Bad EIP value
<laga> in virtualbox?
<bopferman> yes
<laga> bopferman: if your CPU is new enough, you can enable VT-x mode as a workaround
<bopferman> its not :(
<laga> :(
<bopferman> I guess ill have to wait for a release that will boot then
<laga> i wonder if this a known problem in launchpad
<bopferman> It is a known bug :( 246067
<Finnish_> What is the easiest way to upgrade? I did a dist upgrade and my boot locks up in "starting up"-screen? Did I do something wrong? (I'm just experimenting with this old desktop)
<Finnish_> Latest number in kernel is 20, it lock ups. 19 works ok
<Hobbsee> boot without the splash screen?
<Sylphid> dunno if this is the best place to ask (if not could you point me in the right direction) but is intel turbo memory utilized in either hardy or intrepid?
<bazhang> Sylphid, not in linux yet (or at least ubuntu) yet
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 252354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252354 in linux "Calgary should not be enabled in Intrepid's stock desktop kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252354
<AlmightyCthulhu> this is a freaking STUPID compile time option for the desktop kernel
<AlmightyCthulhu> no desktop has Calgary
<Sylphid> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<AlmightyCthulhu> bazhang: PM?
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, sure
<alexurc1> Hello, I just got an ipod shuffle, what program do I use to put music on it
<LSD|Ninja> gtkpod?
<alexurc1> ok ill try that
<Finnish> I upgraded to Ibex, but I'm having a GDM-error during boot. What's this?
<LSD|Ninja> Finnish: How'd you upgrade?
<Finnish> Upgrading via update manager
<Finnish> The error was about some user and group rights
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, not what I was thinking of then
<LSD|Ninja> I had problems with the greeter a while back but it's all good now
<Finnish> Oh, I booted in recovery-mode, and after that (when I went back to normal boot) it booted normally
<UnNaturalHigh> hi guys
<UnNaturalHigh> I was curious if anyone here knows how to change the default cpu governor from ondemand to conservative?
<AlmightyCthulhu> yeah, use the CPU Frequency applet
<UnNaturalHigh> umm, ondemand makes my music skip
<UnNaturalHigh> conservative does not
<UnNaturalHigh> and seems to work better on my laptop, does anyone know away to adjust the default setting?
<bopferman> Hello, is there a way to upgrade from hardy to intrepid alpha 3?
<LSD|Ninja> bopferman: update-manager -d whould take you through the steps
<bopferman> thank you
<hou5ton> anyone know how I can get 8.10 to recognize a usb mass storage?
<crimsun> generally or a specific model?
<hou5ton> It says the name Antec on the outside ... it's a large USB external drive I use for all my file backups
<crimsun> so what is the kernel spewing that it doesn't recognise the device?
<hou5ton> crimsun:  don't know ... I'm not a developer and probably don't have any business trying 8.10 ... but Hardy refused to do wireless on this laptop, so I thought I'd just try something newer
<hou5ton> crimsun:  just hoping to get lucky, I guess
<hou5ton> but ... before I start working with the wireless on 8.10, I will need the usb external drive to show up
<crimsun> I recommend you try the kernel and lbm from hardy-proposed before you tinker w/ 8.10 alpha 3
<hou5ton> ok
<hou5ton> crimsun:  so ... are you saying with the hardy-proposed the rtl 8185 wireless might work?
<crimsun> you have to try it first.
<hou5ton> ok
<DanaG> Wow, I just had the Hardy system hard-lock, trying to view a qtvr file.
<DanaG> The "savage" driver must not like qtvr.
<Volkodav> is there nvidia drivers for inrepid ?
<Unksi> yes
<Volkodav> I did apt-cache search nvidia and what option do I go with?
<Volkodav> I am on 64 bit though
<RAOF> Volkodav: The restricted manager should install them for you now.
<Volkodav> well I can not get to it since I am on 800x600 and hardly see half of screen
<Volkodav> I'd rather do it from cli
<inspyre> what needs work
<Volkodav> what package do I need?
<RAOF> Volkodav: That depends on your card.
<Volkodav> It boots in low-graphics mode
<Volkodav> 8400 GS
<RAOF> Volkodav: nvidia-glx-177, then.
<Volkodav> it works for 64 bit as well?
<Volkodav> I'll try it anyway
<Volkodav> I installed nvidia-glx-177 but it still defaults to nv
<Sylphid> i have xchat installed which requires tk8.4 as a dependency however i need tk8.5 for homegrown scripts. how can I get xchat to not report as broken with tk8.5 installed instead of tk8.4?
<Sylphid> oop.. wrong channel... muh bad
<G_009> DBus is faulty
<DanaG> Great, stupid flash crashes... and spams my desktop with nspluginwrapper windows.
<DanaG> Now I have like 20 of them around.
<DanaG> Flash seriously needs to go DIAF (die in a fire).
<inspyre> what do you think should replace it?
<G_009> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<inspyre> ya im for that. you think it will be good?
<G_009> nah.. not for now.. and progress is very much slow on dev side
<crimsun> swfdec works pretty well.
<crimsun> DanaG: surely you're using some semblance of the pulse pcm+ctl routing?
<crimsun> DanaG: (I presume you're running 8.10, that is)
<inspyre> what about an open source flash
<inspyre> i mean for making flash
<DanaG> I'm using the alsa-to-pulse wrapper.
<DanaG> so !default ctl and pcm are type pulse.
<crimsun> DanaG: and you're using a Flash 10 beta?
<crimsun> hopefully you're just running across the FF issue to be fixed in 3.0.2
<DanaG> Version: 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1
<DanaG> I'm also using nspluginwrapper, since otherwise my browser would be crashing. repeatedly.  repeatedly.  repeatedly.  repeatedly.   /me repeats himself every 2 pages.
<crimsun> heh, I have better luck w/ 9.0.124.0 than with 10.0.0.525
<DanaG> Yeah, at least 9 crashes only every third tab closure.
<DanaG> Now it doesn't even take one.  It just crashes almost every time.
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-20
<DrHalan1> hey guys im not able remove/update mozilla-plugin-gnash
<DanaG> ugh, damnit, I can't play any audio now.
<DanaG> PulseAudio just dies.
<BluesKaj> which player
<DanaG> ANY app.
<DanaG> Even speaker-test.
<DanaG> Time per period = 0.133368             0 - Front Left
<DanaG> speaker-test: pcm_pulse.c:361: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.        Aborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> and it goes sputtersputtersputter
<DanaG> spewing bunches of "time per period" -- like the stream dies and comes back.  repeatedly.
<BluesKaj> do you have alsa -utils installed or are you using a different audio driver
<virtuald> i get that too
<DanaG> It's even funnier when you do it with -c 6.
<virtuald> ok i'm not getting the same
<virtuald> i get device or resource busy
<virtuald> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<virtuald> dmix ftw
<virtuald> pulseaudio crashed so it falls back to dmix or something?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/pulse.log
<DanaG> yeah, it's really big.
<BluesKaj> make sure your soundcard is recognized  lspci | grep -i audio
<DanaG> It works fine before suspend.
<DanaG> Only breaks on resume/
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> updated it with doing only 2-channel speaker-test.
<DanaG> Odd... ENABLING tsched... seems to fix it.
<DanaG> no wait, it broke again.
<BluesKaj> try ESD instead of pulse
<DanaG> No can do... I need the multi-device features of PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Interesting... it seems to be working relatively well with tsched=1.
<BluesKaj> spdif out /
<BluesKaj> ?
<DanaG> I have two sound cards: internal speakers (for web and IM audio), and offboard sound card (for music and such).
<BluesKaj> well, i disabled my onboard sound in the BIOS after installing a pci card , now both pulse and ESD tests work
<BluesKaj> anyway one channel is kaput on the onboard
<DanaG> I wish I could get one of the nice Asus C-Media cards in a notebook version.
<BluesKaj> 30bucks buys a nice card like C-Media CM18738
<DanaG> LAPTOP.
<DanaG> =þ
<BluesKaj> bummer
<DanaG> About the only reasonable sound card I could get was the Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM.
 * BluesKaj wonders which card is in his elcheapo acer lappy
<DanaG> That's a USB one.
<DanaG> Internal is ADI1988.  Or maybe it was ADI1984.
<DanaG> ugh, stupid ALSA... I hit "mute" key on my onboard sound thingy... and it mutes the OTHER sound card.
<DanaG> And where the heck did the gnome sound thingy go?
<DanaG> (The one that lets you set WHICH card the volume keys control.)
<BluesKaj> you need to choose which card is the default
<DanaG> I did.
<DanaG> It was still controlling the wrong one.
<DanaG> Onboard is default.
<DanaG> Had to unset it and re-set it with pavucontrol.
<DanaG> I see, it's not muting... it's just glitching.
<DanaG> I see... having pcspeaker slider unmuted... makes the onboard card magically glitch the OTHER card.
<rleeds> For a while now compiz won't let me switch desktops with my scroll wheel (not sure if this happens in jaunty too). But I see the problem: in the settings manager I can't set the shortcut to "Button 4" unqualified. It switches immediately back to Disabled unless I also give it a modifier. Any idea why?
<arand> rleeds: I think that was disabled with a papercut, wasnit?
<rleeds> papercut?
<DanaG> I can understand changing the default... but DISALLOWING it... is bad.
<DanaG> Wish they'd fix the damned tasbar scrolling.
<DanaG> So I don't go whizzzzzzzzz--- wait, where'd everything go?
<arand> rleeds: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/147230
<andresmujica> hmm it wasn't disabled
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 147230 in hundredpapercuts/karmic "Changing workspaces via scrollwheel on desktop is problematic, especially when using touchpad" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> I set desktop-based workspace-switch to _horizontal_ scroll.
<DanaG> Buttons 6 and 7.
<andresmujica> you can reenable the previous behaviour, at the bug you'll find the details..
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/39328
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 39328 in hundredpapercuts "Disable scrolling on window list to flip through windows" [Low,In progress]
<arand> Hmm, last comment on my linked describes your exact problem...
<arand> ^> rleeds
<rleeds> arand, thanks
<arand> no fix though...
<rleeds> arand, After reading that, I kind of agree that it's not a very good feature and I may just train myself out of the habit.
<arand> rleeds: Well, then again, not being able to re-enable it like you said is a definite bug.
<rleeds> arand, truth
<DanaG> Try horizontal -- it may surprise you with how natural it seems.
<rleeds> DanaG, Nice idea. I may. But that only applies when I'm using my trackpad. I often plug in a mouse when working at my desk.
<DanaG> ah.  Oh, and 8 and 9 should be thumb buttons.
<Tekno> morning
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm having issues with my tablet calibration in GIMP and Inkscape
<RichardWolfVI> the trace is totally offset
<RichardWolfVI> it didn't happen a couple of weeks ago
 * arand watches the fourth gnome shell video and shudders in horror "why, oh my god, why!?"
<DanaG> Yeah, and it laaggggggggggggggs horribly.
<DanaG> So I end up pressing the damn menu button about 5 times before it finally responds.
<DanaG> And this is on a fast computer.
<RichardWolfVI> Hmm, whatr are you talking about?
<DanaG> When I last tried gnome-shell, it had a horrid 2-second lag from when I clicked on the apps menu button to when it actually did anything.
<DanaG> And then I launched compiz again (because the new WM has really ugly animations).... and the panels went away.
<DanaG> So, gnome-shell is a no-go, for me.
<DanaG> And it forever will be, I predict.
<arand> DanaG: What I'm most vexed about is the complete lack of a sorted, categorized list of applications (often referred to as menus) the way g-s does "activities" seems like the windows menu all over again, which I loathe with a mission...
<DanaG> I like the WinVista / Win7 "start menu" -- but mostly just because of the search-box.
<DanaG> Windows key.  'featu'. [Enter].  Hey, that's the "Programs and Features" thingy.
<DanaG> oh, and why the heck does notify-osd show my notify-send bubbles for TEN full seconds?
<arand> DanaG: hmm, I tend to wrangle all win menus to glorious 2k-style (imo, windows menu has not improved since) and now it seems gnome is following suit *grinds teeth*
<DanaG> I installed an XP in a VM for a while... and absolutely hated not having the newer-style menu.
<DanaG> But gnome-shell sucks for other reasons.
<DanaG> Window animations is a really honkin' huge one.
<DanaG> If I minimize a window... I expect it to fly at least vaguely towards the taskbar.... not just shrink in place.
<DanaG> Shrinking in place feels like a "close" operation.
<arand> DanaG: btw, which gnumeric version is currently in kk?
<x1250> I haven't tested it myself, but for what I've seen so far, and read, I a gree. Gnome-shell is crap.
<DanaG> Beats me... I don't use it.
<DanaG> !info gnumeric
<ubottu> gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2502 kB, installed size 7108 kB
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-June/002350.html
<DanaG> ugh, now I have to pull out a damned calculator.
<DanaG> 276 frames in 5.0 seconds
<DanaG> great... that's ... uh.............
<RichardWolfVI> 55.2
<arand> Oh, didn't know we had the !info for kk as well, good stuff. Anyhow, need to make and SRU for Bug #316502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316502 in gnumeric "cannot release a graph in gnumeric after click and drag" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316502
<DanaG> yeah, but you see my point. =þ
<DanaG> 55.2 means vsync is sort of working-ish.
<DanaG> I will never give up compiz.
<DanaG> NEVAIRE!
<DanaG> ... because I happen to like my "magic lamp" minimize and "sidekick" close and "vacuum" menu effects.
 * DanaG yells NEVAIRE again, and then starts coughing because he irritates his throat.  
<DanaG> =þ
<billybigrigger> hmm a3 in a few days...
<billybigrigger> where have the days gone :)
<DanaG> that reminds me... I should check the Fridge.
<billybigrigger> for...?
<billybigrigger> sandwich? :) haha
<DanaG> http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> oh yeah, I found a "solution" to the dilemma of wanting audio chat while still using pidgin for logs:
<DanaG> Just sign into both.
 * arand is off for a bit of sleep...
<billybigrigger> night
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, is it normal that xorg.conf no longer exists
<RichardWolfVI> I have xorg.conf~ and backups
<Sarvatt> yep
<x1250> RichardWolfVI, if it is not there, I think Xorg will use its default values. Anyway, you can try $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Sarvatt> its better to not have an xorg.conf than to have the old default one
<Sarvatt> it uses an entirely different detection mechanism when theres no xorg.conf that works better
<RichardWolfVI> My tablet input is offset in GIMP and Inkscape
<RichardWolfVI> I've worked with both applications without issues a couple of weeks ago
<Sarvatt> thats not the xorg.conf's fault, it only got deleted because you had a default one before
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, so what would it be? The tablet input works normally otherwise.
<r3l1c> <---installed on a Toshiba Satellite L355 - basic system seems fine - updating to alpha 2
<CosmiChaos> hm i thought i will get unbanned first when karmic is final :lol
<CosmiChaos> nice now i can test the next alpha
<rysh> If i am try to do a dist-upgrade karmic want to remove the following packages "klogd libsgutils2 startup-tasks sysklogd system-services upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd" that does not sounds OK is it?
<m3ga> rysh: don't use dist-upgrade use 'do-release-upgrade -d'  which is in update-manager-core. do-release-upgrade is  better at resolving conflicts
<rysh> m3ga: This also works with apt-get ?
<rysh> seems not :-)
<rysh> aha ... it is a stand alone command
<rysh> Thanks
<ripps> my gpg-agent stopped working, now I have to enter my key passphrase a dozen times when uploading using fta's ppabot script
<oldman_> Q. grub2 question...is there some secret to including spaces in a kernel cmdline param?
<oldman_> e.g., acpi_osi="Windows 2006"
<oldman_> surrounding with single or double quotes, doesn't work
<oldman_> escaping spaces also doesn't work
<nperry> humm wheres the new gdm.conf :/
<oldman_> in conjunction with 395239:
<oldman_> This report is public
<oldman_> its a pain :)
<nperry> i hate having to login everytime i power my netbook on :/
<Laibsch> Hey
<Laibsch> Can anyone help me understand the following screen corruption when running xxdiff on a hardy host, forwarded over ssh to a Karmic laptop? http://picpaste.com/xxdiff-corrupted.png
<Laibsch> Is this likely a bug in libqt3-mt?
<r3l1c> I did a fresh install last night and watched a movie before I went to sleep. I notices slow access from USB drive and studering graphics with the intel graphics card. Should I post a bug for this. Sorry I'm new to testing.
<Laibsch> If you're new to testing you shouldn't be running Karmic at this point in time
<r3l1c> why?
<Laibsch> Because it's not released
<Laibsch> It's alpha
<r3l1c> thats the idea right?
<r3l1c> its alpha 2
<r3l1c> :)
<Laibsch> which is alpha
<r3l1c> should I file a bug?
<Laibsch> no
<r3l1c> report
<Laibsch> I don't think you should
<r3l1c> thanks
<Laibsch> run Jaunty and be happy
<Laibsch> report bugs in Jaunty
<r3l1c> Jaunty cause my cpu to run at 100% and shut my computer off after 10mins. And I did file a bug.
<r3l1c> why is this so exclusive that I can help with it?
<Laibsch> did you check LP for the problem
<r3l1c> whats LP?
<r3l1c> Launch Pad...
<eagles051387> ya
<Laibsch> because you reporting random bugs when you have no experience is likely to cause you a lot of frustrations and the reports from you will likely require a lot of time from somebody else to triage them
<Laibsch> that is a waste of time and effort all over
<r3l1c> Thats why I'm asking.
<Laibsch> good!
<r3l1c> so I don't do that
<Laibsch> I applaud you for it
<Laibsch> What graphics chip do you have?
<Laibsch> ATI?
<Laibsch> what is running at 100%?  what process?
<r3l1c> Intel gimme a sec to pull up the model
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> Please wait for somebody to triage your bug
<Laibsch> You may ask for help with that in #ubuntu-bugs
<Laibsch> I was asking because I know about a bug that causes 100% cpu for ATI chips
<Laibsch> If you're on Intel that is obviously not it
<r3l1c> None that I could find .. I use sudo top and system monitor with everything enabled and couldn't find a process running at 100%
<Laibsch> ask for help/support in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-bugs
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<r3l1c> Laibsch:  Thanks
<silence144> hello all I was wondering if some one could tell me if grub 2 is fixed on the nightly builds
<Bmw1000c> can anyone confirm a bug?
<Bmw1000c> when a .mkv is loaded in totem, i can't move the progress bar
<yofel> Bmw1000c: confirmed o.O
<Bmw1000c> thanks
<Bmw1000c> i'm gonna report it
<Bmw1000c> Bug #401769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401769 in totem "when a .mkv is loaded in totem, progress bar is unmovable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401769
<BluesKaj> Bmw1000c, some advice , xine isn't working well on karmic , try vlc
<Bmw1000c> yeah it's the second bug i find
<Bmw1000c> lol
<r3l1c> when switching themes firefox closes
<r3l1c> can anyone confirm?
<Bmw1000c> well
<Bmw1000c> it says "Restart Firefox to complete your changes"
<r3l1c> Not here... No restart happens just fails
<r3l1c> nevermind then
<oldude67> anyon e else having issues with k3b and brasero not finding there dvd/cd burners ? or is it just me and how do i fix this?
<oldude67> both the cd-rw and dvdrw show up in sysinfo but yet they are not seen in k3b or brasero
<taggie> does somebody happen to have the bug number for the gvfs/samba crashing issue?
<Bmw1000c> oldude67
<Bmw1000c> i have a few problems with dvd burning also
<andresmu1ica> anyone has lost completely X output with latest gdm update?
<andresmu1ica> funny thing.. i' ve got no video
<andresmu1ica> but i've managed to login(blindly) ... process are running ok
<andresmu1ica> and now i' m from a console via irssi...
<andresmu1ica> :/
<billybigrigger> someone want to help reproduce a bug
<blackxored> hello, well I normally use a karmic chroot for pkg building, I'm wondering how I can run X from there, and log into karmic's gdm
<billybigrigger> i have 2 apps running
<billybigrigger> transmission, and gnome-terminal, with transmission on top of the term, and focus to trans...system>shut-down opens behind transmission, with focus staying on trans
<billybigrigger> doesn't seem to be %100 re-producable though
<billybigrigger> only sometime
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<billybigrigger> clicking on the app's window, and not the title bar, i can reproduce this %100
<billybigrigger> anyone else?
<yofel> billybigrigger: me, but with nautilus
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> seems to work with any app
<yofel> instead of transm.
<billybigrigger> as long as you don't click the titlebar, if the last click was inside the app's window, then system>shut-down is opened, giving focus to whatever app you clicked last
<billybigrigger> does it still do it if you click on the titlebar, then system>shutdown?
<billybigrigger> yofel, ?
<yofel> billybigrigger: I can reproduce it if the last action was a simple click anywhere in the window
<billybigrigger> yeah, but if your last click was titelbar it's fine right?
<billybigrigger> err titlebar
<yofel> billybigrigger: no, but watch out to not move the window when you click the titlebar ;)
<billybigrigger> why?
<yofel> when I move the window and then try to open shutdown it opens on top
<yofel> when I just click the titlebar it doesn't
<billybigrigger> here, it doesn't matter if it was clicked or moved, it opens on top
<billybigrigger> unless the last click was inside the app's window
<billybigrigger> really
<yofel> compiz issue?
<billybigrigger> maybe
<billybigrigger> good one :P
<billybigrigger> disabling compiz, i can't reproduce
<billybigrigger> gnome-do's dock crashed on me when i disabled compiz though
<billybigrigger> weird
<billybigrigger> it's still running, just i can't see the dock anymore :(
<yofel> billybigrigger: how do you enable the dock?
<billybigrigger> in your preferences, change the skin to docky
<yofel> aaaah
<billybigrigger> brb
<yofel> I always wondered where to do that, but then I had a bug that prevented me from opening the drop-down list :(
<yofel> seems fixed now :)
<billybigrigger> yofel, so did you disable compiz and try to reproduce?
<yofel> billybigrigger: I'll try in a moment, bit busy right now
<billybigrigger> yofel, np
<yofel> ok... without compiz the shtudown dialog always opens on top, but sometimes without focus
<billybigrigger> hmmm anyone had problems with starting U1?
<billybigrigger> but with it enabled, it never opens on top, unless the last action was to move the window?
<billybigrigger> so i can file a bug against compiz i guess
<yofel> yay, reenabling compiz crashes it *-.-
<billybigrigger> crashes what?
<yofel> compiz
<billybigrigger> ewww haha
<yofel> and now I have a process that uses one core an some hd I/O but isn't shown in top? o.O
<billybigrigger> which process?
 * arand just managed to run "chown -R user:user /dev/" *facepalms*
<yofel> ok... killing dbus-deamon == bad idea
<yofel> had to reboot :/
<billybigrigger> oooh libv4l update
<billybigrigger> maybe that will fix my webcam :P
<billybigrigger> yofel, Bug #401874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401874 in ubuntu "shutdown window won't open on top w/ focus (compiz)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401874
<billybigrigger> maybe you can add something to that?
<billybigrigger> or sub
<billybigrigger> err confirm rather
<yofel> billybigrigger: done
<billybigrigger> roger
<mahfiaz> does f-spot show photos in "Edit mode" for you?
<yofel> billybigrigger: you do know that you can edit the bug description? (regarding uname -a)
<billybigrigger> yofel, i looked, probably not all that hard :P but i took a quick glance and didn't see an edit option, but now that you say that im sure it was right in front of me :P
<yofel> ^^
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> yofel, does this look malicious at all to you?
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/rtKm6oM.html
<billybigrigger> someone just tried to post a comment on my site...thought i'd take a screenshot first
<billybigrigger> oh geez what a mess
<billybigrigger> i didn't know replying to the email created another post haha
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> billybigrigger: of course it ads a new post, check out https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<billybigrigger> thats the first time i've replied to a launchpad email haha
<billybigrigger> now i just look like a moron who doesn't know how to submit a bug haha
<yofel> lol, don't worry, I'm using LP for 3 months now and I find something new every week (and that's not because it was added this week) :P
<billybigrigger> :( new libv4l didn't fix webcam
<BluesKaj> anyone have blocked updates like these ? :   audacious libaudclient2 libaudcore1 libaudid3tag2 libaudutil1 libsox-fmt-all{a} libsox-fmt-alsa libsox-fmt-ao{a} libsox-fmt-base libsox-fmt-ffmpeg{a}    libsox-fmt-mp3{a} libsox-fmt-oss{a} sox
<billybigrigger> only thing apt is hold back is ubuntu-minimal
<BluesKaj> looks like mostly media/audio libs to do with sox , which i don't think i use unless it's some kind of daemon that i'm unaware of
<yofel> only thing aptitude holds back here is bzr
<BluesKaj> using aptitude
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yofel>  
<blackxored> hello again, there's any resource pointing about how to set up a chrooted karmic environment with X, ssh-agent, gdm, etc...???
<yofel> ok... wtf? after the update right now nm-applet tells me that it can't find the necessary resources and can't continue. But if I don't close the error message it works fine...
<giles> Whats going on with karmic?
<giles> The latest upgrade has completely buggered things up.
<yofel> giles: do you get nm-applet errors?
<giles> I got, missing icons in gnome, gdm greeter not working, NetworkManager not working...
<yofel> good, then I'm not the only one...
<yofel> and I'm missing icons as well
<giles> .xsession errors says they cannot be loaded
<giles> an assertion failure
<yofel> giles: yes, here too
<giles> Its catastrophic
<yofel> billybigrigger: you got missing icons as well?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> where?
<billybigrigger> for nm-applet?
<yofel> like for nm-applet, brightness-applet...
<yofel> all icons in the shutdown dialog are missing
<billybigrigger> nope, but im using nm 0.8
<giles> seems that the whole theme can't load.
<billybigrigger> and not on a laptop so i dont use brightness applet
<giles> all my gnome menu icons are missing.
<giles> all the toolbar icons in epiphany
<billybigrigger> not here
<giles> billybigrigger: and you are running latest karmic update.
<billybigrigger> yes
<yofel> I still have some icons, but I don't use the default icon theme so I guess only the gnome-only ones are missing
<billybigrigger> im using gnome-colors
<billybigrigger> switching to human theme i still have all my icons
<yofel> hm, looking at the aptitude log nothing was removed, maybe the gtk updates are the issue
<BluesKaj> yofel, you guys running gnome then .. kde here , but it has it;s own seperate issues :P
<yofel> anyone an idea how I get the changelog out of a .deb file?
<maxb> Has anyone noticed gnome-screensaver sometimes hanging when you try to unlock the screen?
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> is everyone missing there icons or is it just my new theme ?
<BUGabundo> maxb: no
<yofel> BUGabundo: me me me
<yofel> welcome btw :)
<BUGabundo> oh so it's a bug
<yofel> BUGabundo: you got a ton of errors in your .xsession file as well?
<yofel> i mean .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> checling
<BUGabundo> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 24K 2009-07-20 21:55 .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> ahh great
<BUGabundo> pitti broke gtk _again_
<BUGabundo> darn
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> then I don't need to change my theme
<BUGabundo> good
<BUGabundo> installed a bunch of themes and wallpapers last night
<BUGabundo> there's a PPA with many dozens
<BUGabundo> yofel: wanna join me in the battle on #ubuntu-devel ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: I'm idling there anywhere so why not :)
<yofel> BUGabundo: maybe it's the new gtk version 2.17.5-0ubuntu1 that seb128 uploaded today?
<BUGabundo> or that
<giles> yofel: oh, i see nm-applet = NetworkManager Applet
<BUGabundo> yofel: didn't I tell you it would be a war ? :p
<yofel> heh, seems like it ^^
<giles> Icon nm-no-connection missing: Unrecognised image file format
<yofel> giles: talking about that right now in #ubuntu-devel if you want to tune in
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ppa with a bunch of themes? where? :P
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  #temas
<yofel> heh, add-apt-repository ppa:bisigi/ppa   is so handy XD
<billybigrigger> yup imports key and all for ya :P
<billybigrigger> oh, just lost all my firefox-3.6 icons :P
<BUGabundo> we know billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> x64 right?
<BUGabundo> any OP mind putting that on /topic? Pici ?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> ppc
<billybigrigger> :P hehe
<BUGabundo> ahh?????
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> im just kidding BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> amd64
<billybigrigger> x86_64 to be precise
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> (10:22:07 PM) seb128_: BUGabundo, ok, the amd64 build lacks the png loader for some reason
<billybigrigger> god why do i choose to mow the lawn in the middle of the day, so effin hot out today blaaaa
<BUGabundo> (10:33:52 PM) seb128: BUGabundo, what is required is somebody having access to an amd64 box and a clue about autotools and libtool to debug
<BUGabundo> any one for grabs??
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ??
<BUGabundo> cwillu: around?
<yofel> I've looked a bit at autotools but not at libtool - and I'm already in -devel anyway :P
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<dupondje> humz :)
<dupondje> Icons broken ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: yep
<dupondje> ah damn :)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/401938
<dupondje> caused by ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401938 in gtk+2.0 "gtk 2.17.5 has no png loader built on amd64 which breaks icons" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> x64
<dupondje> good its reported :D
<BUGabundo> I did it
<BUGabundo> as usual
<BUGabundo> if it is critical, I'm on it
<BUGabundo> or as asac says: as soon as critical
<BUGabundo> ahah
<dupondje> my aptitude not showing all downloads is also critical for me :P
<dupondje> but it doesn't get fixed :(
<NoelJB> Has anyone had a problem where after TODAY's most recent updates and rebooting, the Desktop does not come back up clean (if at all)?
<Bmw1000c> NoelJB what do you mean with "clean"?
<BUGabundo> REMINDER: don't upgrade GTK on x64. its broken
<yofel> hm... the gtk debuild ran fine...
<BUGabundo> guud
<Bmw1000c> debuild?
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: Oh?  Lovely.  I'm on x64.
<Bmw1000c> ok
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: then DON'T :)
<NoelJB> And I thought I saw that upgrade.  I suppose I can run apt-get to install the old version?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/401938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401938 in gtk+2.0 "gtk 2.17.5 has no png loader built on amd64 which breaks icons" [High,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: too late :-)
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> I did warn it before
<NoelJB> That could effect it, yes.
<NoelJB> I wasn't on IRC.  :-)
<yofel> pbuilder too
 * yofel goes to report to seb128
<NoelJB> So the icons are just part of the problem.
<NoelJB> Bmw1000c: when I go to login, the prompt for the password/swipe is actually absent, although it accepts the input.  When I get to the Desktop, the display starts flickering, I may (I've rebooted several times with slightly different results) get a notice about the gnome daemon failing to load some resources, gnone-panel keeps failing ... all of that would be from this defect?
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: do you know the last version that worked?
<NoelJB> And, yes, I see the same things that Jarkko describes
<sroecker> NoelJB, are you talking about gtk png loader on amd64 ?
<BUGabundo> whose jarkkos?
<BUGabundo> sroecker: yes. why do you know something?
<NoelJB> sroecker: I believe that I am seeing the bug the BUGabundo reported.  BUGabundo, jarkko is one of the people who has commented on your bug report.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: previous one should worl!
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<sroecker> NoelJB, just ran into that too. installed previous version and it works
<dupondje> i'm trying to rebuild it :P
<dupondje> lets see if it works locally
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: I can check dpkg log to see what needs to be reverted.  Unless sroecker has the command lines handy that were used.
<sroecker> i am currently building from source and see what is failing
<sroecker> hehe
<BUGabundo> guys join seb129 on #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> if he is still online, yofel?
<yofel> sroecker: I just let debuild and pbuilder run on gtk - both built fine
<NoelJB> Oh, well heck, I'm booted to an Intrepid partition (gave up on Jaunty as the MS-Vista of Ubuntu), so I can see what you come up with.
<sroecker> NoelJB, just install http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-0_2.17.4-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I think ill do that too
<BUGabundo> can't leave like this
<sroecker> I installed kde, but its not my thing
<sroecker> yofel, and does your build load png?
<NoelJB> downloading now, will then boot to karmic to install from console.
<NoelJB> sroecker: thanks Steffen
<sroecker> np
<NoelJB> back after the reboot and install.
<BUGabundo> s/leave/live/
<yofel> sroecker: yes,
<andresmujica> (17:36:00) seb128: yofel, ok thanks, I've a uploaded a no change rebuild version
<andresmujica> (17:36:06) seb128: let's see how it works
<sroecker> cool, just saw that too
<andresmujica> i won't reload my session until that upload is available. :)
<NoelJB> Downgrading gtk did the trick.  thanks sroecker.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: you back on karmic?
<sroecker> NoelJB, seb128 just uploaded a new build, should work soon anyway ;)
<NoelJB> sroecker: presumable 2.17.5-0ubuntu2 ?
<NoelJB> sroecker: I would have expected little less than a very rapid response to this defect :-)
<andresmujica> how many people are using karmic? ... it seems that more than usual for Jaunty just a few months old...
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: no so sure
<sroecker> i am using karmic because jaunty has bad intel drivers
<BUGabundo> and remember we were very quiet in this # up until mid Alpha1
<BUGabundo> *alpha2
<BUGabundo> sroecker: bad excuse
<BUGabundo> you have PPAs for that
<sroecker> I know, but jaunty was imho one of the worst releases
<andresmujica> i do believe the reason is Jaunty...
<NoelJB> sroecker: Jaunty is unstable, period.   I don't have Intel graphics, and X is still unstable.
 * Twigathy is using Karmic so if something breaks NFS root he can report it :D
<andresmujica> a lot of people complain about it...  thou i'm using it at work laptop without problems and without additional ppa's ...
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: reason is one of the most valid
<BUGabundo> and the one I apply too
<BUGabundo> to test and make sure apps used by regular users are working on release
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: I don't know what is wrong with Jaunty, just that it is NOT stable.  Not without PPAs, not with PPAs.  Not with and not without Intel.  Hardy and Intrepid are still rocks, but not Jaunty.  Karmic has been more stable *already*.
<sroecker> new package is availabel for download and works :D
<Sarvatt> its mostly people using unsupported things in jaunty such as UXA and KMS that have the problems on intel in jaunty :D
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: yup, that sounds good also. I think regular users 'upgrading' to karmic is a bit dangerous though. Lots of things can go wrong :)
<sroecker> oh, still doesn't
<sroecker> my fault, but my self built version works
<BUGabundo> sroecker: thanks
<BUGabundo> upgrading NOW
<sroecker> BUGabundo, sorry
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: true. but *if* every user tested a livecd/usb with their setting before beta
<BUGabundo> it would help a lot to fix bug *before* release
<yofel> BUGabundo: it's still building - https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<BUGabundo> sroecker: grrrrrr
<BUGabundo> don't do that!
<BUGabundo> sroecker: I'm a _realtime_ kinda guy
<BUGabundo> you say, i do, I post it all over :)
<sroecker> lol, i am sorry. it just overwrote my custom version that worked
<NoelJB> sroecker: so STILL not working?
<sroecker> Sarvatt, video out for example didnt work with intel
<yofel> for anyone that wants to follow the build, see here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.17.5-0ubuntu2/+build/1126372
<sroecker> NoelJB, not yet
<sroecker> Sarvatt, no it works like a charm, even near 720p resolution with 945GM
<sroecker> s/no/now
<dupondje> u need to restart something btw
<dupondje> after upgrading the gtk ?
<NoelJB> FWIW, if you manually just revert libgtk, the following are broken: gtk2-engines-pixbuf, libgail18, libgtk2.0-bin and tomboy.
<sroecker> dupondje, yes, that was my fault. you need to restart your programs
<NoelJB> broken meaning at that apt-get thinks they are.
<dupondje> rebuild the packages
<dupondje> working smooth again :)
<yofel> ok, it's built, now lets see...
 * NoelJB waits to see if yofel says its time to update and upgrade :-)
<yofel> ok, checked the new .deb file and the issue *is* fixed
<yofel> seb128 confirmed it
<NoelJB> yofel, have you installed and restarted to see if it all works?
<yofel> NoelJB: it's not in the repos yes, but my self built version works flawless
<yofel> *yet
<NoelJB> yeah, I just noticed that it isn't in the repos.  <<sigh>>
<yofel> for those that don't want to wait for apt get the debs from the build: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.17.5-0ubuntu2/+build/1126372
<yofel> but the repos should be synced in a few minutes
<NoelJB> Seems to me that the files are a bit too version dependent.  No way did this change just break 'gtk2-engines-pixbuf', which has a dependency libgtk2.0-0 = 2.17.5-0ubuntu1
<yofel> NoelJB: you need *all* debs
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-21
<NoelJB> I know :-)
<NoelJB> was just writing a bash script to wget them all.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: err
<yofel> well, ok, you don't need the -dev and -dbg ones ;)
<BUGabundo> aptitude safe-upgade?
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: they aren't yet in the repos.
<BUGabundo> I can wait then
<dupondje> update ! :P
<NoelJB> dupondje: been doing it.  still not :-)
<yofel> ok, it's synced
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, sorry missed your ping, was out staining my night stand, still need help?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: not anymore
<billybigrigger> sorry :(
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: DON'T upgrade if you are on x64
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> roger
<dupondje> still broken ?
<billybigrigger> what are we waiting for?
<billybigrigger> gtk+2.0 (2.17.5-0ubuntu2)?
<yofel> billybigrigger: exactly ;)
<billybigrigger> roger
<NoelJB> still not in  the repos for me.
<dupondje> indeed
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> it downgraded again here :x
<dupondje> nobody has this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035) issue btw ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> dupondje: nope
<dupondje> really strange :s
<dupondje> have it really every every time :(
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what's the link to the +1 irc stats page you guys had posted the other day?
<billybigrigger> and did anyone ever find out why there are 2 volume icons?
<yofel> billybigrigger: one is the old one, and the other comes from the new sound preferences
<dupondje> billybigrigger: its a temp status, next upload of gnome-media? will fix it
<billybigrigger> oooh ok
<dupondje> billybigrigger: http://ubuntustats.dnsalias.net/ubuntu+1.html
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> what they said :)
<BUGabundo> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy akgraner
<BUGabundo> still no cloak on irc?? you are laggin behind new Member :)
<akgraner> BUGabundo, hiiiiiii!  :-)
<billybigrigger> roger
<akgraner> i'm a slacker!!!
<akgraner> doh!
 * dupondje slaps the repo's
<BUGabundo> eheh dupondje
<BUGabundo> nothing here yet
<BUGabundo> akgraner: I you are running karmic and x64 DON'T UPGRADE
<BUGabundo> or you will lose all your icons
 * akgraner goes to work on that..:-P
<dupondje> btw, is there somebody that would like to look @ http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332078
<ubottu> Gnome bug 332078 in File Search Interface "Search button should be a toggle button" [Minor,New]
<dupondje> need to solve the last issue, but can't find a proper way
<akgraner> BUGabundo, ahh ok thanks!
<dupondje> btw, doesn't it wait for the package to get builded on ALL systems to sync with repo's ?
<BUGabundo> no
<NoelJB> libgtk-bin and libgtk-common are not part of the upgrade?
<BUGabundo> not yet build maybe?
<billybigrigger> ia64 and armel are building
<billybigrigger> nothing in queue for amd64
<yofel> cause amd64 is build already
<billybigrigger> just hasn
<billybigrigger> 't hit repos
<billybigrigger> stupid enter key
<billybigrigger> stupid fat fingers :{
<NoelJB> BUGabundo: nope: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.17.5-0ubuntu1/+build/1126041  it wasn't there either.  Something I must misunderstand about where those come from.
<NoelJB> because they are here :-)
<yofel> NoelJB: the -commmon packages are architecture independent so maybe they were built on some other machine
<NoelJB> yofel. I was just noticing that.  :-)    libgtk2.0-0_2.17.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb versus libgtk2.0-bin_2.17.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb, so not in the x64 area.
<NoelJB> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29305043/libgtk2.0-bin_2.17.5-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<yofel> I really don't know how LP handles does so don't ask me :P
<yofel> s/does/those
<NoelJB> and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29305042/libgtk2.0-common_2.17.5-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<NoelJB> so that's the whole set
<NoelJB> given what was posted earlier
<yofel> hm... why does syncing always take longest when you're waiting for it XD
<NoelJB> The sheer perversity of nature. :-)
<NoelJB> I'll be back after a restart ... guinea pig at play.
 * BUGabundo waits a bit more
 * billybigrigger watches BUGabundo waiting....
 * yofel is tired of waiting
<billybigrigger> stop.............
<billybigrigger> hammer time!!!
 * BUGabundo pokes billybigrigger with a latex pants!
<billybigrigger> heh
<yofel> wb NoelJB
<NoelJB> OK, installing the ubuntu2 packages fixed gtk
<yofel> hi DanaG
<billybigrigger> good
<billybigrigger> now we can all just wait a bit longer :P
<yofel> NoelJB: a re-login would have been enough :P
<NoelJB> So when they hit the repos, or for people who want to do this manually, all should be good.
<NoelJB> yofel: I know, but for testing I prefer to force a clean start.
<NoelJB> By the way, does anyone know why ... well, when the new login screen comes up, it shows a computer icon with the computer name, but if you click on the icon, the text switches to say "squeeze/sid".  Something that hasn't been cleaned up from debian import?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: be aware of UPGRADES on x86
<BUGabundo> with broken GTK
<Sarvatt> what the heck was I thinking, dug up an old server i forgot about and its formatted JFS :D
<dupondje> BUGabundo: x64 ;)
<Sarvatt> whats wrong with it?
<NoelJB> nevermind.  known as bug 396805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396805 in gdm "gdm has an icon with the computer name. Clicking it shows the debian version." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396805
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: some ppl do like kinky stuff
<BUGabundo> dupondje: doh
<BUGabundo> see how late its for me ?
<Sarvatt> whats wrong with gtk+?
<NoelJB> Sarvatt: it was broken for a while today.
<yofel> Sarvatt: bug 401938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401938 in gtk+2.0 "gtk 2.17.5 has no png loader built on amd64 which breaks icons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401938
<Sarvatt> how so? sorry, dont have the chat log handy right now
<Sarvatt> ahh
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what time is it?
<yofel> Sarvatt: we're all waiting for the fix to hit the repos XD
<yofel> and it just won't sync...
<BUGabundo> 1am
<BUGabundo> but I got up at 7
<billybigrigger> grab a cup of coffee :D
<BUGabundo> and had a very tireing day, and my eyes are killing me
<BUGabundo> I don't drink coffee
<Sarvatt> what does pkg-config --libs gdk-pixbuf-2.0 say for someone on x64 with a broken one?
<BUGabundo> oh right we didn't let Sarvatt in the loop
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> its what happens when one comes in late
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 FYI
<Sarvatt> been trying to get my darn efika up all day but none of my 11 keyboards work on it lol
<BUGabundo> $ pkg-config --libs gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<BUGabundo> Package gdk-pixbuf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<BUGabundo> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gdk-pixbuf-2.0.pc'
<BUGabundo> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<BUGabundo> No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found
<BUGabundo> too tired to do pastebin :)
<yofel> Sarvatt: acording to seb128 the png loader failed to build in the previous version - something with -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 not found
<Sarvatt> no worries
<billybigrigger> :O
<Sarvatt> was just curious, im sure its fixed :D
<billybigrigger> tsk tsk BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> haha
<NoelJB> Sarvatt: it IS fixed, based on that I wrote a script to pull directly from the build site and install. working fine.
<billybigrigger> hmm long wait...
<BUGabundo> gone
<BUGabundo> tomorrow should be fixed
<NoelJB> billybigrigger: waiting on the gtk update?
<yofel> It's already been an hour since the build...
<NoelJB> if you want, I'll post my install script.
<billybigrigger> NoelJB, i can wait :P
<yofel> bye BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> just don't remember the last time it's taken this long for a package i've been waiting on to hit repos :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, night
 * BUGabundo /sbin/movearse sofa /dev/bed; ln -s eyeupperlid eyelowerlid
<NoelJB> well, if anyone gets impatient: http://pastebin.com/d2cad08bf
<NoelJB> I was lazy: fetched everything, but only installed what I actually use.
<yofel> NoelJB: too lazy for 'dpkg -i *.deb'? :P
<NoelJB> yofel: I could have edited down my wget list, but then someone else who needed more files would have to go find them.
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> hallelujah, the repos got synced...
<yofel> finally
<billybigrigger> its about time :P
<billybigrigger> now everyone has went to bed haha
<hggdh> anyone with problems on gnome on this last batch of updates?
<yofel> hggdh: no icons - fixed
<NoelJB> hggdh: earlier today, yes.  *ubuntu1 broken, *ubuntu2 fixed.
<hggdh> in my case I have the panel flashing about once every .2 seconds (give or take .1 seconds)
<hggdh> so I am now under xfce, still missing some updates (and network-manager complains about some critical missing resources, and dies)
<billybigrigger> apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<billybigrigger> hggdh, says what?
<hggdh> checking
<hggdh> 2.17.5-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<billybigrigger> my friend :P
<billybigrigger> update hit repos only a few minutes ago so...
<billybigrigger> what does candidate say?
<billybigrigger> ubuntu2?
<hggdh> billybigrigger: will do as soon as the current apt run finishes
<hggdh> right now in the middle of one dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> roger
<hggdh> yes, a new libgtk2.0-0 is being installed now
<maxb> ah, I have the panel flashy sillyness too
<hggdh> good, I have company ;-)
<DanaG> hmm, my panels are just fine, oddly enough.
<maxb> hmm. architecture specific?
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook 2.6.31-3-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 14 16:07:02 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hggdh> and compiz is dead, and network-manager, and about half of Gnome
<hggdh> well. 49 minutes to download all, at an amazing speed of 40KB/s
<DanaG> what's the bad one, and what's the good one?
<DanaG> ah, libgtk
<DanaG> ubuntu2 is good one?
<yofel> DanaG: yes
<yofel> the ubuntu1 one is missing the icon loader for png icons - breaks just about everything
<DanaG> oh, no wonder mine works fine.  I'm on Version: 2.17.4-0ubuntu2
<DanaG> note the '4'
<yofel> and the bug is x64 only
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook 2.6.31-3-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 14 16:07:02 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * DanaG is on 64-bit.
 * hggdh also
<maxb> latest updates do fix it
<mac9416> Hello, I am working on making a submission for Karmic's default wallpaper. I'm editing a Wiki page now, but I don't know how to upload my images. Do I have to an image-bucket?
<rww> mac9416: click "Attachments" at the top of the page, then upload it there. Then, within the page, you'd want to do something like {{attachment:example.png}}
<Pici> Okay thats odd.  mpd just started playing music.
<rww> Pici: that's the fanfare that accompanies all messages by me
<mac9416> :-D
<Pici> I didn't have any music type applications open. I was reading something on firefox.
<mac9416> Twilight Zone?
<Pici> Well, I was looking at a photo of a beach when this steel drum music started to play.  It was eerie.
<Pici> I'd file a bug, but I don't know how to diagnose something that just starts working on its own.
<mac9416> Well, fellas, I'm not going to be able to get it all done tonight, Thanks for your help, g'night.
<Hobbsee> hm, how can I force X to detect an external monitor at a higher resolution than it does now?
<NoelJB> Hobbsee, that can depend on the monitor.  New modern monitors should report them resolution.  Older ones ... well, nothing to do but force it as far as I know.
<Hobbsee> NoelJB: i'm not sure if it's jsut the graphics card not handling the high resolution - it can be done in display properties when connected to another machine.  Do you have information on forcing it?
<NoelJB> By "force" I meant manual config of xorg.conf
<NoelJB> It all works fine with a different graphics card?
<Hobbsee> well, after turning off mirror mode, yes
<Hobbsee> (different aspect ratios on the screen)
<silence144> hello all I was wondering of someone could tell me if grub2 has been fixed in the karmic nightly builds?
<silence144> Anyboby here?
<DanaG> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DanaG> i.e. "is it fixed" -- depends on what the problem was.
<silence144> Dana G when I installed the alpha 2 grub gave a boot error
<silence144> As I did not read the notes first lol what else is new,I did not know grub was amiss just wondering so I can try again
<silence144> thanks for your reply I'll download the nightly and give it a try.
<silence144> later all
<Tekno> morning
<skyjumper> is nvidia broken?
<skyjumper> just upgraded to latest kernel and nvidia-glx-180, X is saying the kernel module isn't loaded
<Tefad> did you reboot?
<Tefad> or reinstall the nvidia drivers..
<Tefad> however that works
<skyjumper> hmmm... should there be a kernel package without an associated restricted-modules package?
<uman> !info ghc6
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10.3-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 30967 kB, installed size 144896 kB
<uman> lame
<uman> ooh it does work
<DanaG> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/gksu: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x000000000144c200 ***
<DanaG> yargh.
<durt> after some inactivity, possibly screen saver/power save/suspend/hibernate, Xorg goes to 98% cpu and keyboard/mouse are locked up. Old S3 virge using vesa server. any thoughts?
<oldude67> ok with me having video issues with the -3 kernel where is the best place to find docs on updating my system to a newer kernel?
<oldude67> can someone give me a link to a kernel update for this version of ubuntu please.id like to try and fix my video.
<oldude67> ah never mind i havent found any newer then the one i have anyways.
<oldude67> ok next question anyone know when the next kernel release is scheduled?
<billybigrigger> oldude67, try in a few days
<oldude67> billybigrigger, ty
<wraund> is there like a troubleshooting page for 9.10... I am having some serious problems >.>
<ikonia> wraund: to use the beta products you should have a grasp of at least basic troubleshooting
<ikonia> wraund: what's the problem ?
<torkiano> hello, tha last update has broke my gnome session
<torkiano> anyone else?
<torkiano> I can't loggin
<wraund> torkiano: be more specific, I may have had the same problem..
<torkiano> wraund, the screen flickers all the time
<torkiano> wraund, I have installed the new GDM
<torkiano> maybe that is the problem
<mattik> Hello. How do I fix grub? I don't have windows entry on it after installing. It started allways Kubuntu
<mattik> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 alpha 2
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> mattik: see the links above
<yofel_> mattik: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<yofel_> gnomefreak: ubottu doesn't know anything about grub2 yet :/
<mattik> Thank you! gnomefreak you are still here. It's a over year when I used Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> yofel_: ill fix it when i get time
<yofel_> thx :)
<mattik> My freenode password have disappeared and I have asked it so many times that I try to be now without identify
<gnomefreak> !grub2 is <reply> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yofel: fixed
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> yay :D
<mattik> thank you friends :)
<mattik> it worked :) thank you
<mattik> how about blocked updates? Is it better to wait or force update it?
<mattik> them
<mac9416> If y'all don't mind me recycling my question, I'll copy and paste it from #ubuntu :-)
<mac9416> "I am still trying to understand how to add my images to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds/Default I have uploaded the images, I just don't know how to add them to the page."
<yofel> mattik: you can use aptitude to see what's holding them back, but forcing them is usually a bad idea
<mattik> yofel: thank you :)
<yofel> mattik: click on 'attachments' in the top bar, upload your image, go back to the wiki site, click edit, and add your pic like everybody else (you'll see how they added it when you edit the page)
<yofel> mac9416: ^^
<yofel> mattik: sry, <tab> got the wrong one ^^
<mattik> np
<mac9416> yofel, OK, Lemme find the edit button. Haven't seen it yet
<mac9416> <ctrl><f>edit got it :-P
<mac9416> Well, I feel dumb. Thanks, yofel.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035 <- can somebody test, but with terminal window MAXIMIZED ! :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<Bmw1000c> everythings normal here
<dupondje> with gnome-terminal maximized ?
<Bmw1000c> yes, maximized
<Bmw1000c> and the same with full screen
<dupondje> strange :s
<Bmw1000c> what internet speed do you have?
<Bmw1000c> Reading package lists... Done 55%] 131kB/s 4s
<Bmw1000c> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bmw1000c> dupondje http://paste.ubuntu.com/223544/
<Bmw1000c> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Bmw1000c> cool
<dupondje> Bmw1000c: it doesn't matter the internet speed
<dupondje> have it with 100kb & 1000kb
<dupondje> :(
<Bmw1000c> oh, ok
<Bmw1000c> hmm just noticed that notification popup is very small now
<miklcct> !bot
<miklcct> Qt: 4.5.2
<miklcct> KDE: 4.2.96 (KDE 4.2.96 (KDE 4.3 RC2))
<miklcct> kde4-config: 1.0
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Andphe> Hi there, since yesterday I lost some icons, the new wave theme doesn't show borders for buttons (or any other control), anyone with the issue ?
<dupondje> Andphe: u installed updated today also ?
<dupondje> amd64 system ?
<yofel> Andphe: what version of libgtk2.0-0 do you have?
<Andphe> Linux andphe-desktop 2.6.31-3-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 14 16:07:02 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yofel> Andphe: if you have libgtk2.0-0 version 2.17.5-0ubuntu1 then please update, it's broken
<Andphe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223553/
<Bmw1000c> yep upgrade it
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> I don't see any update available
<Andphe> wich repo do you use ?
<yofel> hm, if you have -ubuntu2 then it should work
<yofel> did you re-login after the upgrade ?
<Andphe> well, that was yesterday, I shutdown it
<Andphe> but I've not restarted since today updates
<Andphe> I'll try
<oldude67> just had a xorg-server update for intel, would that mean my intel video might work with the -3 kernel now?
<oldude67> ok, well reboot and find out be back in a sec. lol
<Andphe> it worked
<Andphe> sorry waste your time
<Bmw1000c> eheh Andphe :)
<yofel> Andphe: np ;)
<Andphe> I promise restart after any update :P
<Bmw1000c> oh gee i found a bug but it's hard to reproduce
<Bmw1000c> lock screen
<Bmw1000c> leave a blank message, click Save and dont move the mouse
<Bmw1000c> and it show's the desktop
<Bmw1000c> oh yeah
<aboSamoor> i tried to upgrade ubuntu to 9.10 but I got this bug 332350, I restarted to get a black screen, now I am using my usb stick. can you help me to figure what is the problem ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332350 in apport "package_hook crashed with IOError in write()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332350
<aboSamoor> should I make a fresh install instead ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Bmw1000c> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Bmw1000c
<Bmw1000c> oh :( it's a known bug
<Bmw1000c> bug 334441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334441 in gnome-screensaver "[jaunty] leave a message briefly shows desktop" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334441
<yofel> Bmw1000c: to you have ccsm installed? I've got an idea
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<Bmw1000c> no i dont
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<yofel> Bmw1000c: install it then go to System->Preferences->CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Bmw1000c> yes
<yofel> then go to General Options
<yofel> and under General disable 'Undirect Fullscreen Windows'
<yofel> and try again
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me to recover my system ?
<Bmw1000c> unredirect :P
<Bmw1000c> ok, disabled
<yofel> ah ups ^^
<Bmw1000c> and i can reproduce it
<yofel> hm, ok, then that wasn't the problem
<Bmw1000c> :( do you have the same problem?
<yofel> cause I can't reproduce it here
<gnomefreak> recover system is not enough info to help you
<yofel> no, but when using fullscreen firefox or vlc I sometimes saw the desktop background with that option enabled
<oldude67> ok new update for the xorg-intel update did not help with the intel video issues...arrrg..oh well thats the way the cookie crumbles i guess...:(
<Bmw1000c> oh, i see
<oldude67> anyway can i add my cdrom to fstab to get k3b or brasero to see it or will that not help?
<gnomefreak> oldude67: it depedns on the issues not just will it fix the issues
<oldude67> gnomefreak, for which problem are you referring too?
<gnomefreak> oldude67: not sure you were the one referring to a problem
 * gnomefreak has no intel or problem
<Bmw1000c> ehe
<gnomefreak> well bzr issues but thats not a package problem
<gnomefreak> ha it worked
<oldude67> gnomefreak, well my intel 915 isnt playing well with the -3 kernel
<oldude67> and k3b and brasero isnt seeing my cd or dvd burners..so
<BluesKaj> oldude67, nautilus doesn't see the cdrom with media cd or dvd in it ?
<gnomefreak> oldude67: they are not related
<oldude67> gnomefreak, i know that...im not that blond
<oldude67> BluesKaj, let me check i know sysinfo sees them
<gnomefreak> as i recall there are a few (not sure how many) bugs on intel drivers. i didnt look at changelog from karmic-changes list so i dont know what fixes were done
<oldude67> BluesKaj, has an error with it saying it is write protected
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/mcc6a59f
<BluesKaj> oldude67, the media has an error because it prolly is write protected ..if you placed a commercially produced cd or dvd in the drive
<oldude67> BluesKaj, it has a blank cd in it
<BluesKaj> ok, does youfstab have a /dev/ sr0 listed ? it's prolly at the bottom
<BluesKaj> oldude67, something like this : dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<Sarvatt> oldude67: if you have a flickering problem that needs a kernel upgrade and there probably wont be a kernel upgrade for about a week because of alpha 3 getting released (plus the fixes arent in linus' tree yet so they might not even make it to rc4).. what you can do for now is just add i915.modeset=0 to grub after the quiet splash part
<Sarvatt> anyone having problems with gpg and ssh agents just dying an hour or so after boot?
<gnomefreak> that would help if there was a grub2 menu.lst :)
<Sarvatt> its called /etc/default/grub
<Sarvatt> then sudo update-grub2
<gnomefreak> i havent gone playing in it yet
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: ah
<yofel> !grub2 | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sarvatt> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="whatever whatever2 whatever3" ya add it in there
<yofel> :P
<gnomefreak> yofel: ;)
<oldude67> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<oldude67> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gnomefreak> i didnt say i read it i just added it
 * gnomefreak been extreamly busy so far maybe it will calm down by lunch so i can get out of house
 * gnomefreak gone for a while. my ;ag is going to be real bad in a minute
<EagleScreen> Grub2 does not put in the menu list other OS than Linux in karmic for me
<yofel> EagleScreen: see the wiki page section dual-booting
<Sarvatt> shouldnt add that unless ya need it, i think oldude67 had a problem with flickering thats related  the fifo watermarking code used in KMS starting in 2.6.31-rc3 (alot of people are having that problem)
<EagleScreen> I only have got Karmic and Vista, no way to show Vista in Grub2 menu
<yofel> !grub2 > EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> EagleScreen: the wiki above will tell you how
 * gnomefreak still not here
<EagleScreen> yes, reading
<oldude67> Sarvatt, yes i was told that but there was an update this morning for the xorg intel video i  thought maybe it would of helped i was just stating that i checked and it didnt
<Sarvatt> ah, its not something the xorg driver can fix unfortunately, when you use KMS like all of the kernels do by default since 2.6.30-10 alot of the things are handled in the kernel instead of the driver, but if you add i915.modeset=1 to grub you go back to using the driver controlled stuff
<oldude67> for now i can boot up into the -2 kerenel which isnt to bad other then i still would like to be able to burn cds
<EagleScreen> due this issue i am using GRUB legacy for now, i am going to test this workaround now, thanks
<Sarvatt> do you have os-proper installed EagleScreen?
<Sarvatt> prober
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, look in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sarvatt> /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<Sarvatt> that exist?
<EagleScreen> I mean that Windows Vista does not appear when I put it in grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, psatebin your grub.cfg
<EagleScreen> wait a moment, installing grub2 again
<Sarvatt> you dont manually edit grub.cfg anymore
<oldude67> i did notice that fstab it only says one thing about the cdrom and i have a cd and a dvd burner shouldnt there be two of them lines in there?
<EagleScreen> i never edit grub.cfg I did it with /etc/grub.d scripts
<Sarvatt> when you run sudo update-grub2 after installing grub2 can you upload your /etc/boot/grub.conf to pastebin to see whats happening?
<EagleScreen> wait i just have installed grub2 after using grub-legacy for a few days, i will reboot now to see the results
<EagleScreen> see you in a moment
<Sarvatt> oh did you sudo update-grub-from-legacy or whatever?
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt, my /etc/boot/grub.conf is empty , but I'm running grub2 , hence my /boot/grub/grub.cfg suggestion
<Sarvatt> oops did I say .conf? i meant .cfg
<Sarvatt> sorry
<EagleScreen> hi again
<EagleScreen> afer installing again grub2, menu is correct, the possible change is that now i have installed libdebian-installer4
<Sarvatt> EagleScreen: did you run sudo update-grub-from-legacy to upgrade to grub2? or did you pick dont chainload when you reinstalled it?
<EagleScreen> I didnt have that package installed
<Sarvatt> ah
<Sarvatt> did the grub screen look different this time than last time?
<EagleScreen> yes, i run upgrade-grub-from-legacy, now GRUB2 1.96 menu is displayed
<EagleScreen> Vista and Extra kernel are showed, all right
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt,  /etc/boot/grub.cfg
<EagleScreen> but i will test this week a clean installation of Alpha 3
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt, /etc/boot/grub.cfg is also empty
<Sarvatt> sounds like yer still using grib1 BluesKaj
<Sarvatt> grub1 rather
<BluesKaj> nope
<Sarvatt> oh darnit..
<Sarvatt> /boot/grub/menu.cfg
 * Sarvatt needs coffee
<Sarvatt> ACK
<Sarvatt> /boot/grub/grub.cfg!
<Sarvatt> LOL
<oldude67> would updating grub help me with my cdrom issue?
<oldude67> or is that for partitions?
<EagleScreen> I used to recover grub-legacy by the command "grub-install --root-directory=/root/for/grub '(hd0)'", is this valid for grub2??
<oldude67> thought it would be for them too?
<Sarvatt> sudo grub-install /dev/whatever
<Sarvatt> (is how I recover it, not sure if you dont have an existing grub.cfg in /boot/grub/)
<EagleScreen> ok, thanks
<Sarvatt> like, boot a livecd, mkdir /tmp/disk && mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/disk && sudo chroot /tmp/disk and then sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 in there
<Sarvatt> oldude67: pastebin the output of ls -l /dev |grep -i cdrom ?
<Sarvatt> or devkit-disks --show-info /dev/sr0
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d3b944dc1
<oldude67> and the other command got this in post
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/d4179f17c
<Sarvatt> so if you click it in nautilus it gives that error in dmesg?
<oldude67> yes
<oldude67> oh wait no it gives me a error about being write protected
<oldude67> hold on ill do a dmesg | tail and tell you
<Sarvatt> yea thats the error i saw earlier
<BluesKaj> oldude67, sudo update grub2,  after installing . Otherwise the legacy grub is still enabled
<BluesKaj> err sudo update-grub2
<oldude67> sudo update-grub2 command not found
<Sarvatt> have to sudo upgrade-grub-from-legacy first
<BluesKaj> ok if sudo update-grub works then grub isn't installed
<BluesKaj> grub2 isn't installed
<BluesKaj> damn KB is getting old like me :)
<oldude67> says its not found either
<oldude67> and the dmesg | grep is http://pastebin.com/d12685e91
<oldude67> oops tail
<oldude67> what am i missing on this grub update...ugh i know its me..lol
<oldude67> have a feeling im going to use this computer as a test box only and build another one to use as my normal box
<BluesKaj> oldude67, I'm curious , what does  grub -l output ?
<BluesKaj> or apt-cache policy grub
<oldude67> grub: invalid option -- 'l'
<oldude67> Try ``grub --help'' for more information.
<oldude67>  Installed: 0.97-29ubuntu56
<oldude67>   Candidate: 0.97-29ubuntu56
<oldude67>   Version table:
<oldude67>  *** 0.97-29ubuntu56 0
<oldude67>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<oldude67>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Sarvatt> yep yer using grub1 then
<oldude67> oops sorry for spamming
<oldude67> didnt think it was that big
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub2 os-prober
<oldude67> installing
<oldude67> should i let it chain load?
<Sarvatt> chain load never worked right for me
<oldude67> ok
<Sarvatt> ya could try it and see if it works then upgrade-grub-from-legacy to upgrade it later
<oldude67> oops to late i told it not to..lol
<oldude67> ok it set up grub2
<oldude67> brb more coffee...lol...
<Sarvatt> good idea :)
<DanaG> grub2 wouldn't chainload, for me.
<DanaG> I tried boot.img and core.img; neither worked.
<oldude67> ok im back
<BluesKaj> oldude67, sudo update-grub2 should generate grub.cfg , then find your linux images followed by the windows chainloader
<DanaG> oh, and grub-efi is missing the gfxterm and vbe modules.
<Sarvatt> because you need an efi framebuffer device to do those things, vesa doesnt exist in efi except through emulation and you can just use grub-pc if the emulation works
<oldude67> so what am i looking for now?
<DanaG> Well, the thing was, I tried a different grub.efi from the forums, and the gfxterm worked there.
<DanaG> Oh, and something I really need to file a bug on, after all: UEFI booting recently broke -- system won't acknowledge the initramfs.
<oldude67> and i do have a grub.cfg
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo2zjs/+bug/398958  -- hah, I was wndering what the heck that was.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398958 in foo2zjs "Very poorly named menu item "HPLJ 10xx Replaced Paper"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<oldude67> guess i should of said that..lol
<BluesKaj> oldude67, did sudo update-grub2 show it finding the linux images while generating the grub2 menu ?
<oldude67> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> cool , then check the  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<oldude67> i did and asked what i was suppose to be looking for..lol
<BluesKaj> use a text editor
<oldude67> yeah but dont know what im suppose to be looking for or that it made one?
<oldude67> and it did make one
<BluesKaj> it will show the menu
<oldude67> yes it does
<BluesKaj> then yer done
<oldude67> k
<BluesKaj> reboot if you wish
<oldude67> sorry not to good with grub..use to using lilo more
<MartinoT> Hi, your have encountered problems with the last update?
<oldude67> well if it would help me get the cdroms working then great i will...but wait let me edit the menu.lst first so that i can put in the i915 settings first
<yofel> MartinoT: what are yours?
<MartinoT> I have a problem with the sidebars "blocked"
<MartinoT> and always in the sidebar are missing all the icons and the functions are there in the top right (clock, audio volume etc. ..)
<BluesKaj> oldude67, good luck with that , intel is a tough road these days
<MartinoT> are the only?
<oldude67> Sarvatt, do i just add i915.modeset=0 to that line?
<yofel> MartinoT: if you have x64 and libgtk2.0-0 version 2.17.5-ubuntu1 then update and restart
<oldude67> ok cross your fingers lol...reboot coming..lmao
<Sarvatt> in /etc/default/grub oldude67
<oldude67> Sarvatt, yes
<Sarvatt> the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="whatever" part ya add it to the end, then run sudo upgrade-grub2 after
<MartinoT> not X64 :S
<yofel> MartinoT: what's your architecture then? (uname -m)
<MartinoT> 32
<oldude67> Sarvatt, in the quotes or after them?
<Sarvatt> inside the quotes
<Sarvatt> should say like "quiet splash" or whatever so make it "quiet splash i915.modeset=0"
<oldude67> Sarvatt, ok then upgrade grub2 again
<ripps> yay! gdm autologin works again. Now I just need to figure out why my wacom won't start at boot
<Sarvatt> woohoo does it ripps?!
<yofel> MartinoT: not sure then, can you give us a screenshot?
<oldude67> Sarvatt, now its telling me sudo upgrade-grub2 command not found...ugh...just my luck
<ripps> Still need a config app for gdm though
<MartinoT> Unfortunately, the SO is blocked as well as sidebars blocks everything. But a screenshot of what?
<yofel> MartinoT: I don't really understand what you mean with 'blocks everything'
<oldude67> ugh its update not upgrade oldude dumb s___ ...lol got it..lmao
<oldude67> ok bbia sec...rebooting to see if it worked.lol
<MartinoT> It's only unlocked the desk (I can create folders, open programs (which then do not open), etc ... everything else is blocked
<yofel> MartinoT: no idea then, sry
<ripps> Hmmm.... things seem to be bit faster today. But my gnome-panel keeps crashing and restarting
<MartinoT> I did reboot after the update and I was born this problem
<oldude67> well video change didnt help the -3 kernel so thats a no biggie right now...
<jithine> hi guys. any using firefox 3.5.1 and facing freezes
<jithine> right after 3.5 was upgraded to 3.5.1 I am having a lot of freezes with firefox
<oldude67> and k3b and brasero still dont see the cd or dvd burners either ...ugh oh well time to build a new system and just use this one for test till i get it figured out.
<BluesKaj> oldude67, very strange about your cdrom tho ..puzzling
<BluesKaj> jithine, I encuntered the same probs with FF3 series , it's become slow and bloated on linux , even without many plugins abd extensions
<BluesKaj> abd=and
<jithine> but i had no probs with 3.5.0 problems started after the upgrade to 3.5.1
<jithine> guess they rushed the update with out proper testing
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not using FF anymore and I used to be a big fan
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnome-volume-control-applet risked to burn my laptop yesterday
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is yours taking 30% of cup?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cpu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see zero activity so I can assume everyone's laptop has burned! :)
<Tekno> yep
<MartinoT> yofel: The problem you said for package libgtk2.0-0 version 2.17.5-ubuntu1 what it is? has been updated to x64, and x32?
<yofel> MartinoT: was bug 401938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401938 in gtk+2.0 "gtk 2.17.5 has no png loader built on amd64 which breaks icons" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401938
<MartinoT> amd64 :S
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/400820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400820 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control-applet takes up to 40% cpu" [Low,Confirmed]
<MartinoT> my i686 :S
<Le-Chuck_ITA> priority low is just completely crazy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I risked to break my laptop for that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and certainly it deadlocked.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> What's the right channel to talk about a bug in the desktop?
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: try #ubuntu-desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let me see if I convince anyone to break the low-priority barrier :)
<ripps> Argh! They stil haven't fixed the nautilus video disk thrashing
<aboSamoor> I am booting from usb stick, can I install grub2 on the system ?
<ppawel> what is the recommended way to always have up to date ubuntu? is "aptitude dist-upgrade" enough?
<ppawel> or do I have to use update-manager?
<ppawel> of course my definition of up to date includes development versions  like karmic koala
<Pici> If you're already running Karmic then dist-upgrade is fine.
<ppawel> I guess my question is this:
<ppawel> does update-manager do some magic that aptitude can't do when upgrading from version to version?
<ppawel> I mean ubuntu version to ubuntu+1
<ubuntudad> is the grub update going to be included in installs that are not done from scratch?
<Pici> ubuntudad: nope.
<ubuntudad> Pici: are there improvements that i am going to be missing out on?
<Pici> ubuntudad: I don't know of any.  But don't quote me on that.
<ubuntudad> Pici: thanks, i had read a little about it but it did not seems like something that would be done in a normal upgrade
<Pici> ubuntudad: Right. There is a script that you can run if you want to upgrade to grub2, but its beyond the scope of the normal upgrade procedure.
<pace_t_zulu> lost my mouse in karmic... native install on a macbook
<DanaG> yargh: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gparted_details.htm
<DanaG> can't resize a fat16 partition on a CF card.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this whole pulseaudio thing has so many bugs that I can't report them all
<ripps> Any idea if and when evolution indicator is going to be fixed
<DanaG> ugh, stupid gnome disk-usage thingy.
<DanaG> It builds up multiple of the same message  at the same time.
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> the module acer-acpi disappeared in 31-3
<alteregoa> ok works had to compile acerhk again, whatever
<Sarvatt> its called acer-wmi altergoa
<Sarvatt> has been for over a year, acer-acpi was an outside module that was deprecated when acer-wmi made it into the kernel
<Sarvatt> acerhk is an even older version of it before acer-acpi
<dupondje> any id's when fast-user-switch-applet comes back ? :(
<ripps> dupondje: when some figures out how to make it work with the new gdm
<ripps> The new notify-osd is nice and renders very well, but the font and images it displays are a bit on the small side
 * gnomefreak not here but FUSA is now part of GDM
<SKB1> any well known sound system issues in karmic?
<bmunger> What is the procedure for turning on KMS for radeon cards using open source driver?
<gnomefreak> SKB1: i have them but i didnt get around to asking about them. mute at boot   unmute still no sound
<gnomefreak> ok gone for now tbird is about to put alot of load on here
<SKB1> oss is always busy or something here :|
<dupondje> SKB1: some issues yes
<dupondje> sometimes no sound @ boot etc
<dupondje> but there are many volume mixers now
<dupondje> for each app etc
<DanaG> Where do you set which slider the volume keys control?
<DanaG> The old place to do that... is gone.
<aboSamoor> I am running a daily build of karmic I don't have sound
<aboSamoor> can you help me to see if it is hardware or that I don't have codecs for media files ?
<DanaG> Handy tool: speaker-test
<aboSamoor> DanaG: weird, i tested the CD and the sound was working !
<aboSamoor> DanaG: it seems a hardware problem
<DanaG> Also check if it's a pulseaudio issue.
<DanaG> do 'pactl list' -- but don't output here, it'll be long.
<DanaG> Hopefully you should at least see your sound card.
<aboSamoor> DanaG: i killed pulseaudio and it works
<DanaG> Well, that's not really a solution, though.
<DanaG> PA autospawns by default.
<DanaG> Better to fix PulseAudio.
<aboSamoor> I have two volume controls ! which means there is conflicting somewhere
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/398959
<DanaG> awesome.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398959 in launchpad "Timeout error (dup-of: 271268)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271268 in rosetta "Timeout error.Launchpad 2.1.8 (r6976)" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> I especially love how the error page... IS THAT BUG report!
<DanaG> oh wait, rather, somebody just linked to the wrong bug.
<DanaG> Anyone know what would make libparted error out like this?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gparted_details.htm
<J-_> Are there ISOs out yet?
<EagleScreen> needed hep with kernel-package
<J-_> Yep there is
<Mohero> Hi all
<Mohero> is there a known issue with the nvidia driver?
<aboSamoor> the autocomplete functionality that is called by tab in the terminal is not working in folders other than the home, any idea ? specific names so i can search for related bug ?
<EagleScreen> kernel-package stop package building by a permissions trouble (error 2)
<EagleScreen> see tha putput: http://pastebin.ca/1502463
<BUGabundo_> hey guys
<BUGabundo_> my system is totaly broken
<BUGabundo_> cant login, GDM will jam
<BUGabundo_> startx just gives a many bouncy windows
<BUGabundo_> now running from liveusb
<BUGabundo_> chroot into my system and update it
<BUGabundo_> but not sure its fixed
<BUGabundo_> afraid to reboot
<Mohero> BUGabundo_: can you pastbin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BUGabundo_> from this # logs i'm not seeing anyone else complainging
<BUGabundo_> hye Mohero. u new here?
<BUGabundo_> sure i can
<BUGabundo_> let me chroot again and pastebinit
<Mohero> BUGabundo_: i'm in & out
<Mohero> i'm normally only in here when I run the +1 :)
<BUGabundo_> root@ubuntu:/# pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/fbf09724
<Mohero> thought as much...
<BUGabundo_> i'm one of the more usual kinda guys here
<Mohero> I hit the same thing on my laptop today
<BUGabundo_> the one to file yesterday breakage on gtk :(
<Mohero> the nvidia driver seems broken...
<BUGabundo_> not sure if thats the cause of this
<Mohero> I'm working out why, but it won't be tonight that I get an answer
<BUGabundo_> i did dpkg-reconfigure X
<BUGabundo_> without sucess
<BUGabundo_> hey  DanaG
<Mohero> I removed my xorg.conf and it game up in nv
<BUGabundo_> where is the rest of the gang??
<yofel> listening ;)
<BUGabundo_> yofel kklimonda Sarvatt
<BUGabundo_> ahh there u are :)
<BUGabundo_> Twigathy cwillu_clone
<BUGabundo_> humm cwillu away on travel again !? lol
<Mohero> BUGabundo_: give removing your xorg.conf a go
<BUGabundo_> darn freenode java
<BUGabundo_> cant see the user list :(
 * cwillu_clone pokes BUGabundo_ 
<BUGabundo_> Mohero will do
<cwillu_clone> just at work
<BUGabundo_> ohhhhh cwillu_clone IS HERE
<cwillu_clone> tomorrow I'm away on travel :p
<Mohero> remember, you can CTRL+ALT+F[1-6] to get a shell then restart gdm from there
 * BUGabundo_ grins at cwillu_clone poke stik
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo_, I've kept coming home to my xchat with 6 blue tabs, but the relevant messages went off the top of the scrollback hours before :p
<BUGabundo_> Mohero ah?? gdm ?
<Sarvatt> whats /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg say BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo_> ill start on recovery mode
<BUGabundo_> and kill it there
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt let me pastebit it
<BUGabundo_> root@ubuntu:/# pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/f5f2fb87b
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt ^^^^^^
<Mohero> BUGabundo_: loging on TTY2 CTRL+ALT+F2 if X doesn't start, then remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or copy it elsewhere) then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<BUGabundo_> Mohero yeah i know
<Mohero> is what I did to get X up.
<BUGabundo_> done
<BUGabundo_> need to reboot into my system now
<BUGabundo_> just need to be *realy* sure
<BUGabundo_> since liveusb requires me to download and install java to come back here
<BUGabundo_> ehehh
 * BUGabundo_ do'h could have used empathy
<BUGabundo_> so no more breakge?
<BUGabundo_> is it safe?
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt anyting there?
<Mohero> BUGabundo_: why do you need to install java to get here?
<Mohero> it has pidgin
<Mohero> or you could use irssi :p
<Twigathy> BUGabundo_: I expect that'll break my dual screen setup... has magic nvidia hax inside... will try when back in linux =)
<BUGabundo_> oh and i'm getting a trace on shutdown and on gdm stop
<BUGabundo_> i'll need to file that once i get my system up
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt syslog.1 has more info on GDM breakge
<BUGabundo_> pastebining now
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt http://pastebin.com/f67eecb58
<BUGabundo_> from the looks of it its a race condition
<BUGabundo_> yofel do u see that on your logs too?
<yofel> BUGabundo_: did gdm break with the newest update?
<yofel> I've still got one pending here
<BUGabundo_> root@ubuntu:/# pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  http://pastebin.com/f7809601d
<BUGabundo_> yofel define : break
<BUGabundo_> if u mean i cant login then Yes
<yofel> BUGabundo_: I haven't rebooted since yesterday, I'll try it in a moment
<BUGabundo_> eheh
<BUGabundo_> better not
<BUGabundo_> let me reboot 1st
<BUGabundo_> if i dont come back, then its bad
<akio> I was wondering if someone could post a good vncviewer alias for vnc over internet connections
<BUGabundo_> akio are u running karmic?
<akio> on the machine I am connecting to, yes
<BUGabundo_> ok then
<BUGabundo_> eheh
<akio> actually karmic UNR
<BUGabundo_> oohhh
<BUGabundo_> great
<BUGabundo_> we need ppl testing that
<BUGabundo_> Sarvatt anything?
<akio> it runs awesome
<BUGabundo_> i'll reboot now, then
<akio> just the power management is a little buggy
<BUGabundo_> guys cross your fingers
<BUGabundo_> i'm diving in NOW
<BUGabundo_> brb (i hope)
<akio> it must be bad for him to worry baout something
<akio> it that the real BUGabundo?
<Bmw1000c> yes
<yofel> akio: his X segfaults
<yofel> BUGabundo: wb
<BUGabundo> PING
<BUGabundo> I'm ALIVE
<BUGabundo> now I need to reinstall my nvdia
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> no composite :((
<BUGabundo> no gnome do glacy
<BUGabundo> so guys with NVidia
<BUGabundo> be ready for trouble on reboot
<BUGabundo> btw. guud evening everyone
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> yofel: mind rebootning now?
<BUGabundo> to see if it is general nvidia bug?
<Sarvatt> ya still dont even know what the problem was though, ya screwed up the nvidia install messing with xorg.conf probably :D
<Sarvatt> i just rebooted mine fine after you said you had problems, x64 karmic with a 8400M GS and 185.18.14
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I never touch xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> and this is a 4 day clean system
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I did got hit by yesteday broken gtk
<BUGabundo> maybe that mess something on nvidia
<Sarvatt> you just said you did a dpkg-reconfigure
<yofel> well, brb (I hope)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt:  I did
<BUGabundo> and it did not print anything
<BUGabundo> didn't even make a backup
<BUGabundo> I miss the old option on the recovery console menu
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt:  is it coming back?
<alteregoa> it smells like it works
<alteregoa> the system starts much faster compared to hardon herold
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: karmic is FAST
<BUGabundo> I boot in 19 secs
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: and Bmw1000c brags ha can do 10 sec
<alteregoa> maybe some stuff has being recompiled against gcc 4.4 or something
<aboSamoor> grub is 1.96 and not 2 !
<alteregoa> lagrofox works faster
<alteregoa> gorg, yeah and fraggles is still version 1
<Bmw1000c> woot
<Bmw1000c> yes i do, 10 secs boot, at least with the fresh install
<alteregoa> this gui grub need more resources to restart
<Bmw1000c> now i have a couple more services starting with the system, i think my boot time as increased a bit
<Bmw1000c> let me check
<yofel> BUGabundo: nvidia works fine here
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> random bug then
<alteregoa> and grub 3 is 3D with random 3D screens for your OS
<BUGabundo> will re-enable nvidia and check on next boot, aka tomorrwo
<alteregoa> im still amazed how fast osx starts
<Bmw1000c> ATM i'm with 15 secs boot :(
<yofel> the only funny thing here is gnome-do: login -> gnome-do uses 190% cpu -> kill it -> start it -> it crashes -> start it again -> works
<akio> what kind of hard drives though?
<Bmw1000c> 250gb HDD single plate
<akio> sata level?
<yofel> Bmw1000c: rmp?
<yofel> *rpm
<Bmw1000c> 7200
<Bmw1000c> or wtv
<Bmw1000c> akio sata 2 i guess
<akio> but the target system was a spinning disk I believe
<akio> if I could get resume working it wouldn't matter
<Bmw1000c> eheh
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: LOLOOL mine now does 15
<BUGabundo> ahahaaahah
<Bmw1000c> woot :(
<BUGabundo> I'm catching you
<Bmw1000c> no wai man lol
<Bmw1000c> i need a fresh install asap
<BUGabundo> again?
<Bmw1000c> yeah you can't win me
<akio> UNR is fast as nuts
<akio> I haven't clocked it though
<BUGabundo> akio: install boot chart
<BUGabundo> akio: sudo apt-get install bootchart-java OR pybootchart
<BUGabundo> as you like your venon
<BUGabundo> then look and upload /var/log/bootchart/
<akio> upload to where?
<Bmw1000c> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<akio> I'm am about to re-install, would be a good benchmark
<Bmw1000c> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<akio> http://imagebin.org/56702
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> where can i locate sudoers file?
<akio> I loaded it down, so that is pretty slow, but it reflects normal usage.
<yofel> alteregoa: /etc/sudoers - see man sudoers
<akio> Bmw1000c, get that paste?
<Bmw1000c> yes i did
<alteregoa>  is not in the sudoers file
<Bmw1000c> what netbook do you have akio
<akio> good or bad?
<akio> MSI Wind U100
<Bmw1000c> i need to test it on my eee 1000h
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: I'm uploading my latest boot
<BUGabundo> ahaah watch and cry
<Bmw1000c> :( aw
<yofel> alteregoa: what/who is not in the sudoers file? when do you get that message?
<alteregoa> on console
<alteregoa> i tried to sudo su in console
<Bmw1000c> here's mine https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1416038/bmw-desktop-karmic-20090721-3.png
<Pici> Don't use sudo su.
<Pici> use sudo -i
<akio> holy crap
<alteregoa> the same
<yofel> alteregoa: type 'groups' and check if admin is there
<alteregoa> i think i have to start from the cd
<alteregoa> i see only my own
<Twigathy> Bmw1000c: crikey, that's quick!
<akio> Bmw1000c, are you optimizing after install?
<yofel> ok... bad
<alteregoa> admin is not there
<Twigathy> Mine is 20 seconds: http://twigathy.com/corona-karmic-20090719-1.png [zero disk activity win :D]
<Bmw1000c> Twigathy with fresh install i had 10 secs
<Bmw1000c> akio a bit
<Bmw1000c> woo disk 18mb/s??
<Twigathy> lol
<Twigathy> CompactFlash card
<akio> That's it, I'm declaring war - with a fresh install of UNR!
<Bmw1000c> wait akio
<yofel> alteregoa: what does your /etc/group file look like?
<Bmw1000c> before that
<yofel> !paste | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bmw1000c> akio http://www.techfuels.com/linux-free-bsd/5559-grub-profile.html
<Bmw1000c> To profile Grub, click on the 'Esc' key while booting. Then, click 'e' over the first entry. Next, click 'e' again over the second line to edit it. At the end of this line, include the word 'profile' after a space and hit the 'Enter' key.
<Bmw1000c> Hit 'b' to continue with the boot process. It will take significantly longer to complete the boot process the first time. Profiling will have to be done every time the kernel is updated.
<Twigathy> oh man, what on earth changed the firefox search such that it's now a "google custom search" and none of the stuff like images/videos are on the top >_<
<akio> Bmw1000c, wow, thanks.
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c:  not using my hacked version of bootchart? :(((
<akio> Didn't know about that one.
<Bmw1000c> Twigathy go to addons and uninstall the multi search addon (or something like that)
<Bmw1000c> akio yeah BUGabundo told me that :P
<Twigathy> ahha
<Twigathy> cool :)
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: that's OLD
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo nah
<BUGabundo> now we have grub2
<BUGabundo> its not the same steps
<alteregoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223923/
<Bmw1000c> oh well it's almost the same
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> no 'e', no 'b'
<akio> I can figure it out. I have grubPC
<akio> or 1.96
<akio> the new one
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo but you DID NOT told me this "Profiling will have to be done every time the kernel is updated."
<BUGabundo> grubpc is grub2
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: it used to be true
<BUGabundo> so much has changed :)
<Bmw1000c> so i dont need to profile it again?
<alteregoa> hmm i removed almost anything on user rights hmm
<Bmw1000c> naah you are fooling me, so you can be faster than me, isn't it??
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: EXIM???
<yofel> alteregoa: check what partition your / is on with 'df', then boot into a live-disk and ping me again please
 * BUGabundo slaps Twigathy around with an wet towel
<Bmw1000c> Twigathy https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1416038/bmw-desktop-karmic-20090625-4.png
<Bmw1000c> 10 secs boot
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: boot profiling is heavy
<BUGabundo> should only be done WHEN required
<Bmw1000c> akio check the link also.. i had a 20mb/s disk improvement with "profile"
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: oh, yes... that got pulled in when mdadm installed >:(
<BUGabundo> wront
<BUGabundo> *wrong
 * Twigathy goes to get rid of it - don't actually run raid here
<BUGabundo> it should have used MTA
<alteregoa> i replace the users file
<BUGabundo> and on ubuntu MTA default is postfix
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: well maybe I did something wrong then :o
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: please file a bug on LP and uptream debian
<yofel> alteregoa: why that?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: how can a compactflash with 18MiB/s boot in 20 secs?!?!?!
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: NFS root >:)
<Twigathy> So it only reads off stuff from /boot
<BUGabundo> ahh
<Twigathy> I'm pleased it is no slower than a hard disk though :)
<Twigathy> (Boot process that is, not the CF. I know the CF sucks)
<Twigathy> argh, I can't get rid of exim!
<Twigathy> It is HIDING somewhere...
<alteregoa> how can i add myself to sudoers file?
<yofel> alteregoa: on the live-cd now?
<alteregoa> yeah its starting....
<yofel> you need to add yourself to the admin group
<alteregoa> thats a weird thing, i used the users manager and removed any right
<DanaG> I found that, last time I did a profiling, it made it SLOWER.
<DanaG> It precached too much!
<Bmw1000c> watching youtube HD with flash is very slow, does this happen to you too?
<yofel> well,  you also removed yourself from the admin group and lost sudo rights with that I guess
<BUGabundo> DanaG: which is strange
<BUGabundo> I would say file a bug, but then Colin will close it and say that a user should do profiling
<BUGabundo> like he did on a bug where my readhaed took like 2 min
<alteregoa> ok im logged in
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, are you trying to refute theories with facts again?
<alteregoa> the sudoers file, i hope i find that
<BUGabundo> cwillu?
<yofel> alteregoa: you don't need the sudoers file, you need to re-ad yourself to the admin group
<cwillu_clone> alteregoa, if you're just not in the admin group, then you just need to run "addgroup alteregoa admin" from the recovery prompt
<cwillu_clone> if you have to edit the sudoers file and you don't know exactly why, then you probably don't have to edit the sudoers file and editing it will just make your life truly miserable
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, re: profiling :p
<alteregoa> yofel: and how?
<cwillu_clone> alteregoa, I just told you
<alteregoa> ah recovery prompt
<alteregoa> hmm i started from the cd now
<cwillu_clone> you could do it from the cd too, but it's probably easier to just reboot into the recovery prompt :p
<yofel> alteregoa: actually do what cwillu_clone told you, it's easier. I just forgot about it...
<cwillu_clone> from the cd, you'd have to mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (assuming your root is on sda1), then chroot /mnt, and then addgroup..., and then exit, and then umount /mnt, and then reboot, and then... :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu  you know I'm slow! what's that again ?
<alteregoa> ok
<alteregoa> chroot makes /mnt to /
<alteregoa> fascinating
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> no
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-22
<alteregoa> the group fnordistus already exists
<yofel> alteregoa: 'addgroup fnordistus admin' ?
<cwillu_clone> alteregoa, fails at instructions :p
<alteregoa> done
<cwillu_clone> yay :)
<alteregoa> lol i forgot to read something
<alteregoa> i hate those acer displays they are weird to read
<alteregoa> many thanks
<BUGabundo> is it me or is notify-osd font size SMALLER?
<yofel> BUGabundo: I think the whole notification style changed
<yofel> the bars also got thinner
<BUGabundo> what bars?
<yofel> err... progress... I mean the ones for brightness/sound/... level
<cwillu_clone> meters
<yofel> cwillu_clone: thx :)
 * BUGabundo tests
<BUGabundo> ohh its lonnnnnggggeerrrrrr
 * BUGabundo has no bright OSD
<BUGabundo> just got an email from the company that signs my paycheck (got recipt for it too, btw) telling me, I need to make 300KMs TOMORROW for medical exams... yeah right
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, can I sign your paycheck?
<BUGabundo> its bank wired :)
<BUGabundo> unless you do a MITM
<BUGabundo> I'm ok with it
<DanaG> Ugh, yeah, now it's thin and ugly.
<DanaG> TOOOOOO thin.
<DanaG> Like somebody stuck it in a taffy puller.
<DanaG> What is it with all these supposed improvements that actually suck?  =þ  (insert update-manager rant here.)
<cwillu_clone> DanaG, I have a mental image of you yelling at kids to get off your lawn (which is impressive seeing as I have no idea what you look like :p)
<alteregox> is there support for mos7703?
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~danagoyette
<DanaG> Old pic, but still about the same.
<BUGabundo> now try them WITHOUT composit
<BUGabundo> even uglier
<Bmw1000c> lool
<BUGabundo> plus with mouse over its very .....dont even know how to descrive
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo> ohh it's a pimple kid
<BUGabundo> :))
<cwillu_clone> DanaG, in my mental image your eyes were open a bit wider:p, but aside from that
<cwillu_clone> anyways, back to on-topic things :p
<Bmw1000c> it's amazing how we create a mental image about all people with who we talk online
<BUGabundo>                             DanaGoyette@gmail.com@talk.google.com
<BUGabundo> this is false... doesn't work LOL
<BUGabundo> the XMPP JID is just email address
<BUGabundo> no need for server
<BUGabundo> its FEDERATED
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: true
<BUGabundo> and you look nothing like it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Bmw1000c> loool
<DanaG> Well, last time I set up gtalk, it wanted domain and server.
<DanaG> And they're not the same.
<Bmw1000c> :P neither you did
<BUGabundo> see how I mixed up you and your friend?
<alteregox> mos technologies, commodore64
<BUGabundo> alteregox: OT
<DanaG> "connect server" is talk.google.com.
<Bmw1000c> oho yeah ahah
 * BUGabundo like we weren't :)
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you can conect to any XMPP server
<BUGabundo> XMPP is federated
<alteregox> huh? goauld.com?
<DanaG> Can't say I know what a JID is, either.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> oh, and that pic is about 4 years old, after all.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should take a new one.
<alteregox> A_CR $0D
<Bmw1000c> Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net,
<DanaG> ugh, notify-osd is now 7.5cm wide.
<Bmw1000c> true
<DanaG> And about 1.8 tall.
 * cwillu_clone thinks _DanaG_ os 7.5 cm wide, and about 1.8 tall
<cwillu_clone> s/os/is/
<Bmw1000c> ehe
<bcurtiswx> anyone who is testing karmic... can you cause a notification bubble to appear and hover over the taskbar and see if the bubble goes fuzzy
<bcurtiswx> i think you have to hover over the bubble as you go to the taskbet
<bcurtiswx> taskbar*
<tanath> can anyone help me remove a broken package? http://pastebin.ca/1502668
<yofel> tanath: try to re-install it first?
<yofel> somewhere before the selinux initscript was removed so now it fails to stop the daemon
<hggdh> you can try 'sudo touch /etc/init.d/selinux'
<tanath> /usr/sbin/update-selinux-policy: 160: /etc/init.d/selinux: not found
<tanath> dpkg: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<tanath> on reinstalling
<tanath> hggdh, tried that before, and it says permission denied on executing. i think it's expecting to run the script
<yofel> huh? but that file should be installed by 'selinux'
<hggdh> tanath: reinstalling selinux should clear up this, then
<tanath> hm, no, selinux-policy-ubuntu gets installed first 'cause selinux depends on it
<tanath> hggdh, no - see above
<hggdh> tanath: it is possible that prerm will try to run /etc/init.d/selinux stop in order to prepare for removal
<tanath> hggdh, i think so.
<hggdh> so, as yofel stated, reinstalling selinux will clear whatever issue you had before, and will allow you to then remove the beast
<tanath> except it installed selinux-policy-ubuntu first due to dependency, which fails
<tanath> for same reason
<tanath> hggdh, know a way around it?
<yofel> tanath: you could edit the /var/lib/dpkg/info/selinux.prerm script and remove any reference to '/etc/init.d/selinux stop' from there
<hggdh> no, I do not -- and cannot reproduce, without selinux installed...
<yofel> then It should at least remove fine...
<hggdh> or create a wrapper that will return 0
<tanath> yofel, it needs the file to remove...
<yofel> tanath: what I meant was to tell the prerm script to not try to run the init script
<tanath> hggdh, i suppose i could try that. i'm just not sure that it'll remove properly
<tanath> it'd be easier if i could just replace the file as it's meant to be
<tanath> not sure why it's missing though
<hggdh> well, if selinux is already stopped, yofel's approach is the easiest
<tanath> how can i check?
<yofel> I don't know how to check what it takes to stop it though since I can't install selinux here thanks to dependency problems
<yofel> tanath: something else: do you still have the selinux deb in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<tanath> yofel, nope. looking for the deb now
<yofel> tanath: try 'apt-get install -d selinux'
<yofel> that should only download it
<tanath> didn't do anything useful
<yofel> tanath: the file should be called selinux_1%3a0.4_all.deb
<tanath> %3a = ?
<hggdh> tanath: dpkg -x selinux*.deb temp;sudo cp temp/etc/init.d/selinux /etc/init.d
<tanath> gotta get it downloaded first, but -d just says it's already the newest version
<yofel> tanath: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/selinux
<tanath> victory! thanks, hggdh & yofel
<geekneeus> Hello, how stable is the nvidia driver 185.18.14 x86 on kernel 2.6.30.2? Has anybody had problems (I'm going to be using it with 9.04 hopefully)
<tanath> worked perfectly
<yofel> you're welcome
<geekneeus> awesome :D
<tanath> wish i knew how it got in that state
 * yofel too
<tanath> heh, i can't get .30+ kernels to boot at all
<hggdh> cool
<geekneeus> I'm on 30.1
<hggdh> not the issue with the kernel, but solving the selinux thingy ;-)\
<geekneeus> but there's a bug so going to 30.2
<tanath> btw, i noticed something when i was removing selinux... http://pastebin.ca/1502687
<tanath> my fstab is borked
<tanath> and the reason i can't boot to the new kernels appears to be that it times out waiting for root device
<tanath> would that be why?
<tanath> well the fstab seems ok, rather
<hggdh> yes, your fstab is borked
<danbhfive> tanath: what is the [*-snip] format?
<yofel> tanath: are those -snip really in your fstab? that shouldn't work at all
<tanath> no
<tanath> i did that
<hggdh> ah
<tanath> not sure if it mattered
<hggdh> is it between []?
<tanath> just left the first bit to distinguish them
<DanaG> oh yeah, something weird for me: trying to UEFI-boot 2.6.31 fails... can't find "unknown-block(0,0)"
<tanath> no, [] means i edited/commented
<DanaG> As it turns out... what's happening is that the initramfs is failing to load.
<tanath> strings in [] are replacements
<tanath> except for where i said [wrong[
<tanath> ]
<yofel> tanath: why did you replace them o.O
<tanath> potential security reasons? i'm not sure if it could matter
<danbhfive> tanath: well, if its not finding your root device, it might be because of incorrect UUIDS, so it might be useful to paste it unedited
<tanath> i don't know exactly how it's used
<yofel> tanath: check if the values are the same as what 'sudo blkid' gives you
<tanath> yofel, 'sudo blkid' doesn't list one for /dev/sda1
<DanaG> Oh, and I also get "/proc/cmdline: no such file or directory"
<DanaG> ... which got a rather large WTF response from me.
<tanath> yofel, just sda5 & sdb1
<yofel> okay... then I don't get you system setup... what does 'ls /dev/sd*' give you?
<tanath> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<yofel> your / is sda1 or sdb1 ?
<tanath> sda1
<tanath> and i can't seem to mount /dev/sda2
<tanath> which i'd forgotten about
<tanath> it's not in fstab, so won't automount
<tanath> and i'm not sure what fs it is
<yofel> tanath: I don't think you can mount sda2 - it's a wrapper for sda5
<tanath> oh
<tanath> you sure?
<tanath> sda2 could easily be a 2nd partition on first drive
<yofel> you can only have 4 primary partitions so sda2 is a extended partition that can contain more partitions
<tanath> mm
<tanath> ok, so why did / get removed?
<yofel> and the missind 3 and 4 are the remaining allowed primary ones
<yofel> tanath: no idea, I'm asking myself the same thing
<yofel> tanath: also 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' should show you what types the partitions are
<tanath> or probably more importantly, how do i fix it?
<tanath> yeh, sda2 is extended
<yofel> tanath: you've got sda1 mounted right now?
<tanath> it's /
<tanath> i'm running on a .28 kernel right now. won't boot in .30 ones
<yofel> then why doesn't blkid recognize it...
<DanaG> Hmm, try installing and running "testdisk"
<tanath> testdisk safe to run on / ?
<tanath> i can't exactly unmount it :P
<tanath> partition type isn't listed
<tanath> Intel/PC partition?
<geekneeus> fdisk doesn't list the partition type?
<tanath> no, testdisk doesn't
<geekneeus> ok
<geekneeus> sorry slow graphics, convo takes while to load
<tanath> ok, testdisk seems to recognize the partitions fine. / is marked bootable
<tanath> structure OK
<geekneeus> I don't know what you're trying to do, you can't mount your filesystem? but you're using it?
<tanath> geekneeus, fstab doesn't see /
<geekneeus> does mount list it as mounted?
<yofel> yeah, but why did the system boot at all then?
<tanath> geekneeus, which i think is why i can't boot in .30 kernels. says timed out waiting for root device or some-such
<tanath> geekneeus, mount says rootfs mounted on /
<tanath> testdisk didn't seem to find anything abnormal
<geekneeus> on you on ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<tanath> 9.10
<tanath> but i can only boot from 9.04 kernels
<geekneeus> ok, I have it working on 9.04 not 9.10
<geekneeus> I came in to find out how well the latest nvidia drivers worked with 2.6.30.2
<tanath> mm. ati here, and can't boot .30 kernels :P
<yofel> tanath: what does 'sudo blkid /dev/sda1' say?
<tanath> yofel, no output
<yofel> ok...
<geekneeus> what about just blkid?
<yofel> or better not ok...
<yofel> geekneeus: that lists all other drives but not sda1
<yofel> which is... wtf?
<geekneeus> no idea xD
<tanath> my / has no uuid :-/
<geekneeus> so findfs doesn't locate the device by uuid? and blkid doesn't list the device?
<yofel> tanath: what fs type do you have on / ?
<tanath> ext3
<yofel> tanath: try to set a new uuid with 'sudo tune2fs -U $(uuidgen) /dev/sda1'
<yofel> and then rund blkid again
<DanaG> [    3.094739] RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
<yofel> s/rund/run
<tanath> still no output
<yofel> tanath: could you pastebin the output of 'sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1' ?
<tanath> no errors, but blkid gives nothing
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/1502714
<geekneeus> tanath try sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1
<tanath> yofel, looks like there's a valid uuid there..
<tanath> sudo: vol_id: command not found
<yofel> yeah, the fs state seems ok
<geekneeus> ok, it's not installed by default?
<yofel> geekneeus: vol_id doesn't exist in karmic
<tanath> only thing i have is volname
<geekneeus> oh, didn't know that yofel :-)
<tanath> xlife doesn't either. >_<
<tanath> i want that back
<tanath>  /gripe
<tanath> yofel, sudo blkid -p /dev/sda1
<tanath> /dev/sda1: ambivalent result (probably more filesystems on the device)
<yofel> err... wth
<yofel> that doesn't make sense
<tanath> o_O
<yofel> ofel@yofel-thinkpad archives $ sudo blkid -p /dev/sda1
<yofel> [sudo] password for yofel:
<yofel> /dev/sda1: UUID="c687ed50-e504-475b-ba14-05141897a4b2" VERSION="1.0" TYPE="ext4" USAGE="filesystem"
<tanath> eek, i wouldn't recommend using ext4. i tried that and the fs corrupted
<yofel> tanath: works fine since I use karmic, but yeah, wasn't really ready for use in jaunty
<tanath> you think it's stable enough in karmic?
<yofel> I haven't had any errors so far
<tanath> one data point... :P
<akio> safe graphics mode for the alpha 2 installer fails on my setup
<akio> but it is kind of an awkward setup anyway
<akio> I was wondering how to get by this without burning the alternate install
<akio> I believe you can specify the resolution and driver at the main menu
<yofel> tanath: then I'm out of ideas for now
<yofel> tanath: you should ask again later when the others are back
<tanath> i think i tried installing truecrypt or something at one point... might that be it?
<yofel> oh....
<yofel> tanath: no idea, but googling your blkid message found bug 362315 as the only result
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362315 in udev "udev fails to identify crypt_LUKS swap partition by uuid" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362315
<yofel> so that *might* have something to do with it
<tanath> looks like i have something called cryptmount installed
<tanath> wonder if that did it
<yofel> but I don't know anything about truecrypt tbh
<yofel> and now I'm off to bed
<tanath> makes hidden encrypted partitions
<yofel> good night
<tanath> mm, thanks. gnight
<akio> anyone got a fast dl for karmic alternate i386?
<natewiebe13> is there a way to request an update of packages for karmic?
<natewiebe13> for a specific program?
<natewiebe13> anyone?
<billybigrigger> anyone here having gnome-do problems?
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<billybigrigger> i lost my dock
<billybigrigger> first time it's never opened on boot
<billybigrigger> anyone lost sound today?
<ghindo> billybigrigger, No Gnome-Do problems nor sound problems for me today
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> i can see the volume bar moving, like its outputting sound...in pavucontrol, and the new sound preferences icon
<billybigrigger> but nothing
<billybigrigger> restart fixed er
<billybigrigger> err logout/in
<DanaG> [    3.094739] RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
<d1b> hi um is packages.ubuntu.com down atm?
<rww> d1b: yes
<d1b> rww: ok any idea on an eta till its back up?
<rww> d1b: no. it goes up and down occasionally. What was it you needed it for?
<PROject-Emerald> Is it a bad idea to update to 9.10 if I use Ubuntu recreationally... like, webcam / IRC / anime / security tools
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, yes
<PROject-Emerald> Mehh.
<PROject-Emerald> any idea on a release?
<bazhang> October 2009
<PROject-Emerald> Oh sweet.
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks.
<Tekno> morning
<x1250> anyone knows what happened to gdmsetup? I can't find it and apt-file returns nothing.
<ikonia> x1250: I believe it's broke in the later versions of gnome - but don't quote me on that
<x1250> k, thanks
<indus> hi
<bazhang> hi
<oldude67> hello
<indus> well, cant enter ubuntu so i came here
<oldude67> what did you do get into trouble..lol
<indus> guys, any idea if any new theme or look is into karmic alphas yet
<YaManicKill> has the login window settings thing changed? cause i can't find it
<oldude67> YaManicKill, are you talking about gdm?
<YaManicKill> oldude67: yeah
<oldude67> its a little foobarred right now..atleast it is on my machine..:(
<YaManicKill> really? its nowhere on mine
<oldude67> i switched to kdm for the time being.
<YaManicKill> its in administration rather than preferences isnt it
<oldude67> ewww thats a gnome question..lol
<YaManicKill> lol yeah...it is...but still
<oldude67> ya look there.
<YaManicKill> i just wanna disable auto login, cause i'm trying to get out of this xsession, and into my standalone compiz one
<oldude67> or do dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<oldude67> oh then that wont help you
<YaManicKill> is there a way to do it from the command line?
<YaManicKill> gottit
<YaManicKill> nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> drag and drop doesnt work with banshee
<caillean> does the changings on the /etc/gdm/custom.conf take any effect?  i tried it, but there were no changings after restarting gdm
<haanuj> hey i have a problem with sudo apt-get update
<haanuj> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<haanuj> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<haanuj> can anyone help me
<dupondje> read the warning ?
<dupondje> it says whats wrong ?
<haanuj> update cannot complete
<dupondje> lol
<oldude67> because you have a duplicate source entry
<dupondje> some people can't read errors :(
<haanuj> so how ccan i change
<oldude67> edit your source.list
<haanuj> i did but still get the same error
<dupondje> then you didn't remove all duplicate entries
<haanuj> how can i know which is duplicate
<YaManicKill> i can't seem to be able to kill x. i did the sudo apt-get install dontzap and then sudo dontzap -d
<YaManicKill> but i still can't kill x
<dupondje> YaManicKill: kill x ?
<YaManicKill> dupondje: but i don't want to go and have to do that everytime i wanna logout.
<haanuj> ok i try
<haanuj> i's done
<haanuj> thanxx DUDE !!!
<hggdh> just an FYI, if yet unknown: last update to ecryptfs hosed my system
<hggdh> downgrading to -76 recovered it, at least partially
<dupondje> known bug
<dupondje> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/403011
<hggdh> dupondje: thanks, will subscribe. There are other effects (keyring is still giving me issues)
<hggdh> and my session theme just went bananas :-(
<alteregoa> someone is talking from my telling bone
<dupondje> hggdh: temp solution is to go back to previous version
<dupondje> but they are on it :)
<hggdh> yay, I am there
<dupondje> patch seems to be done :p
<dupondje> upgrade will come asap :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<hggdh> heh. Will get it this evening, go to get to my contract now
<alteregox> hi
<alteregox> i see only garbage with vinagre
<alteregox> vino-server has a problem with desktop-effects
<alteregox> is there a way to deactivate the effects on connect?
<gnomefreak> alteregox: yes turn them off in apperance
<gnomefreak> they will not come on again until you set it to normal or advanced or whatever its called
<Ergo^> does anyone know if there are plans to include support for dsl and adsl usb based modems in koala ?
<Ergo^> networkmanager doesnt handle those at all
<Bmw1000c> it doesnt?
<Ergo^> Bmw1000c: nope, i couldnt get to work any usb modem from main polish telecoms
<Ergo^> had to use 3rd party scripts that did some mumbo-jumbo with configs
<Ergo^> not to mention easy connection sharing ;-)
<popey> Ergo^: you can do easy connection sharing with firestarter
<Ergo^> popey: yea that i know fortunately
<Ergo^> the big issue is getting usb modems to work without net and 3rd party programs
<Ergo^> http://www.ubudsl.com/
<Ergo^> this seems to solve the problem for other countries too it seems
<Ergo^> but its not a very good solution, when it comes to conn sharing unfortunately
<popey> usb modems in general aren't a very good solution
<popey> thats a lovely looking website
<Ergo^> popey: they are not, but tell that to around 50% of internet users in my country :P
<popey> :(
<Ergo^> i guess those modems are very cheap
<Ergo^> dont understand why they dont ship ethernet based ones
<Ergo^> and yes site is lovely, but shouldnt be needed in first place, average user has no chance of getting his modem running if just left with empty pc and a cd with drivers ;-)
<YaManicKill> is the gdm config manager meant to not be in karmic just now?
 * YaManicKill searches lp
<YaManicKill> wait...its been posted as a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, a quick question, I need to answer a bug report. Is gstreamer-pulseaudio going to be installed by default in karmic (currently it isnt)?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or better
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is gstreamer0.10-alsa going to be removed from the default desktop??
<DkySven> I would like to upgrade to 9.10 to test it and report bugs, but how stable is it at the moment? Can I perform basic tasks at my laptop with it?
<alteregoa> define basic tasks?
<alteregoa> i run it on my notebook
<DkySven> browsing the web, reading e-mail
<alteregoa> its stable for those stuff
<DkySven> because of trouble with fglrx and ati I can't play games at it any way on 9.04
<DkySven> ok
<DkySven> then I'll give it a try
<alteregoa> my notebook uses the kernel driver, and 3d works wit ati
<DkySven> I've a Radeon 200M, which is a bit old I think
<alteregoa> i think it works
<DkySven> ok, thanks
<alteregoa> stuff
<alteregoa> wlan stuff works fine
<Bmw1000c> everythings works fine (at least most of the time) here
<DkySven> lets hope I'll have no trouble either
<alteregoa> i hope someone adds e4defrag into the kernel
<DanaG> wow, really bad naming:
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grub_%28search_engine%29
<DkySven> going to upgrade
<DkySven> thanks for the help
<alteregoa> grog game
<oli_> any idea how you bring up the full mixer in karmic?
<oli_> or otherwise turn on the surround clone?
<kazzy> when is a dist-upgrade needed in unstable releases?
<Pici> I always use it.
<kazzy> thanks
<kazzy> anyone using KDE 4.3 RC2?
<kazzy> the task manager doesn't work for me, but it might just be an outdated package/missing dependency
<DkySven> I'm now at my netbook
<DkySven> ext4 made my laptop freeze during upgrade
<DkySven> can I use the powr button to shut it down and what will it do to my sytem?
<DkySven> I was already installing the upgrades
<billybigrigger> DkySven, did you have ext4 before the upgrade?
<DkySven> sadly enough yes
<billybigrigger> like what do you mean ext4 froze your upgrade
<DkySven> ext4 makes sometimes my system getting frozen
<DkySven> it did so in 9.04
<DkySven> and now it froze my laptop during the upgrade
<DkySven> screen is frozen and nothing but the powerbutton works
<DkySven> I've to go, dinner
<DkySven> bye
<yofel> heh, I do think DkySven was right, I too had a lot system freezes in jaunty with ext4. Once I upgraded to karmic all works well
<yofel> billybigrigger: btw, ubottu learned about your grub2 wiki page yesterday ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: it's a known bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> very famous bug
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: I think I know which one you mean
<yofel> well, gotta go
<yofel> bye
<Le-Chuck_ITA> listed in the release notes!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<billybigrigger> yofel, sup
<Visitor> Hi!
<Visitor> I just installed Karmic alpha2, but is there any manual to get the other installed OSses back in the new grub?
<Visitor> I noticed the known issue about this (in hindsight, of course ;))
<Bmw1000c> ?? grub2
<Bmw1000c> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Visitor> tnx
<Visitor> checking it out
<Visitor> I got some messages in the dist-upgrade dialog which say Jaunty has been found... maybe I should just wait for the update process to finish
<billybigrigger> what other os's do you have installed?
<Visitor> jaunty
<Visitor> Oh, it found all there is, so I probably have what I wanted :)
<yofel> re
<yofel> anybody and idea how to increase font size in the new notify-osd style?
<yofel> that's almost a use case for the desktop magnifier...
<charlie-tca> You mean you can increase it?
<yofel> ok... my insane system load values have defenitely something to do with suspend
<billybigrigger> yofel, right now i think the font changes with your system font
<billybigrigger> but i don't think you can change it independantley
<charlie-tca> Just for fun, try running the cursor across the notificcations once.
<oli_> hmm why isn't alt+f2 working?
<yofel> ah, you mean the fuzzyness when going to the top right corner?
<charlie-tca> Mine blurred the notices for the rest of today
<charlie-tca> They just open blurred now
<DanaG> Yeah, the "Fading" is actually rather ugly.
<DanaG> .. even without the blur.
<yofel> here they stop being blurred once I move the mouse away again
<charlie-tca> I can only wish they did. Of course, with that font size, I can't read them anyway.
<DanaG> Oh, and the things are tooooo skinny.
<DanaG> Volume or brightness things are like 7 cm by 1.5 cm.
<yofel> DanaG: I like the meter size, only the font size is far too small
<BUGabundo> hey hey
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<BUGabundo> how was your day'
<BUGabundo> ?
<yofel> argh, installing updates in my windows VM is making me crazy, had to restart it 5 times already *-.-
<yofel> BUGabundo: quite busy :(
<yofel> and HOT
<yofel> and I've got no more ice cream :(
<BUGabundo> let me run UM for the 1st time in weeks
<BUGabundo> been using aptitude now
<mphill> whois lemonade
 * BUGabundo lends '/' to mphill
<BUGabundo> who was run scared now
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, howdy
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> didn't see you come in
<billybigrigger> been here
<billybigrigger> all day :)
<billybigrigger> perks of being unemployed :P
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> but now I got two new jobs
<BUGabundo> been working again almost a month
<billybigrigger> pass one my way please
<billybigrigger> :)
<BUGabundo> even got my pay check yesterday
<billybigrigger> time to spend it now?
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> been trying to get a new LCD for over half a yeat
<BUGabundo> *year
<BUGabundo> but my contract ended on dezember so I kept from getting me a xtmas gift
<billybigrigger> yeah, i thought about getting one a few months ago
<billybigrigger> but glad i didn't haha would be regretting it now
<BUGabundo> yep
<billybigrigger> pretty quiet having a3 just a few hours away :(
<Twigathy> That's because an update broke everything for nearly everybody *runs* ;)
<alteregoa> does someone have libcl.so?
<BUGabundo> hey Twigathy :p
<BUGabundo> what update?
<BUGabundo> alterego let me check
<BUGabundo> nope
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: no, no update. I was kidding
<Twigathy> oh, blergh, wires crossed =)
<rleeds> I feel like I must not be the first to ask this (I apologize), but I just started getting a custom google search from my shiretoko search bar today. What gives?
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> and I don't like to be imposed
<BUGabundo> let me smack asac
<BUGabundo> for doing CHANGES to my system
<billybigrigger> firefox-3.0 (3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.me001) karmic; urgency=low
<billybigrigger>   * add me001 multisearch feature for karmic alpha3
<billybigrigger>     - add debian/extensions/*
<Twigathy> yup, a new update installed some crazy google custom search in firefox... you can remove/disable it from the add-ons whatsit...
<billybigrigger> don't know why it affected 3.5 though
<rleeds> I see the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.8a1 add-on, which used to be incompatible with 3.5 IIRC
<rleeds> but if it's a feature of that, there's no way I can see to turn only that feature off.
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: 'cause all confs are on 3.0x. and 3.5 and 3.6 pull from 3.0.xc
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ooooh :)
<BUGabundo> try to remove all FF
<BUGabundo> and just install 3.5 or 3.6
<BUGabundo> you will see it pull 3.0
<BUGabundo> at least until 3.5 become the default
<drs305> It should be listed under Tools, Addons, Multisearch
<rleeds> drs305, Thanks. That did the trick.
<billybigrigger> drs305, howdy
<drs305> Hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> how goes the battle?
<drs305> billybigrigger: I keep playing with Grub2 - mostly positives. Used your Theming section yesterday to mess around with it.
<drs305> billybigrigger: Your notes worked fine. And I usually don't mess with the eye candy aspects of Linux.
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> when some final artwork drops start to come i want to make a nice g2 splash
<drs305> Usually for me the splash images are beautiful but make the selections more difficult to read, which seems counterproductive.
<drs305> So I just tweak the colors instead.
 * BUGabundo defaults to verbose. no splash is even isntalled
<yofel> BUGabundo: grub2 splash, not usplash :P
 * billybigrigger still waits for faster boot times
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, your webcam working?
<billybigrigger> yet or again or whatever? :)
<billybigrigger> and what module do you use?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: nope
<BUGabundo> still waiting for upstream to sync all bits
<BUGabundo> yofel: bah
<yofel> ^^
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what module do you use?
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-next.git;a=summary
<billybigrigger> ^^ looks promising
<billybigrigger> for me anyway
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: just the driver NOL tells me too
<BUGabundo> grrr
<alteregoa> where can i find the libcl.so?
<BUGabundo> ok this is the STUPIDET bug yet
<BUGabundo> guys need someone to open GPM
<BUGabundo> and enable and disable DIM on AC
<BUGabundo> no one?
<billybigrigger> gpm?
<alteregoa>  libcl.so.3.3.0 or something
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what is GPM?
<BUGabundo> gnome power manager
<billybigrigger> sorry, desktop here :(
<BUGabundo> better on Laptop LCD
<BUGabundo> yea right
<BUGabundo> the darn thing makes my LCD brigh dim EVEN when on use
<BUGabundo> so I need someone to cross check
<BUGabundo> before I file it
<BUGabundo>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/137598
<BUGabundo> I wonder if my dim bug is a regression from this one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 137598 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness resets to default (maximum) on idle with AC plugged in" [High,Confirmed]
 * Twigathy notes opening a 16384x16384 PNG in firefox makes it *very* angry c_c
<billybigrigger> lp is offline
<DanaG> what the hell?
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&client=pub-2070091971271392&channel=1533626051&cof=FORID%3A13%3BAH%3Aleft%3BCX%3A9%252E10%2520Alpha%25203%2520Experiment%2520B%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fcoop%2Fintl%2Fen%2Fimages%2Fcustom_search_sm.gif%3BLH%3A65%3BLP%3A1%3BLC%3A%230000ff%3BVLC%3A%23663399%3BGFNT%3A%230000ff%3BGIMP%3A%230000ff%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&adkw=AELymgWGiS09AGqODKYb_YWJa34Tby5ld8hL5CXLvdO5i8dqhVFVFwrUUpCCbSMS6eEkPjMXi-IO3z
<DanaG> Google search box takes me there!
<DanaG> Not to the normal google.
<BUGabundo> yep DanaG
<BUGabundo> new FF addon
<DanaG> It sucks.
<BUGabundo> already is a bug on it
<DanaG> Where's "cache"?
<DanaG> Where's "Images"?
<DanaG> Where's "igoogle"?
<DanaG> (you get the point.)
<DanaG> In fact, I'd almost call it malware.
<BUGabundo> bug 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<BUGabundo> I think
<DanaG>                     Launchpad is offline for scheduled maintenance.           We should be back soon.
<DanaG> And I can't even do the google cache.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/402866
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/402866/+text)
<billybigrigger> time to start using chromium again i think :)
<DanaG> And you can't do the "promote result" thing.
<DanaG> Time to slap somebody with a funnoodle.
<DanaG> s/slap/whack/
<Twigathy> DanaG: tools -> add-ons -> disable multisearch 0.0.0.0.0.0.fail.hard.1
<DanaG> Wow, that was installed without consent.
<DanaG> In fact, I'm going to go further, and dpkg-divert it.
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg108591.html
<BUGabundo> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
<BUGabundo> on #ubuntu-mozilla
<BUGabundo> haahh
<BUGabundo> on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Twigathy> Farrrr too tempting to join the channel just to watch c_c
<DanaG> oh ayeah, and how do you disable the titlebar-blink-on-bell in metacity?
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, you alive?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: sounds
<DanaG> nope, not there.
<BUGabundo> humm
<DanaG> had to go to gconf-editor.
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<DanaG> apps/metacity/general/
<BUGabundo> but I recall a option for it on some gui
<arand> DanaG: There is a "visual alert" option in the sound pref (quite illogical, come to think of it)
<DanaG> I didn't see it there.
<DanaG> system->preferences->sounds
<BUGabundo> DanaG: only enabled when you have a sound theme
<DanaG> is just the crappy wannabe pavucontrol replacement.
<BUGabundo> DUH
<DanaG> I have sound theme disabled.
<yofel> arand: the sound preferences were replaced with the pulse one
<DanaG> er, sound singular.
<DanaG> Yeah, it sucks not being able to choose which device the volume-control keys control.
<BUGabundo> so now that you guys are awake again
<BUGabundo> (11:19:27 PM) freenode: guys need someone to open GPM
<BUGabundo> (11:19:35 PM) freenode: and enable and disable DIM on AC
<BUGabundo> (11:21:52 PM) freenode: the darn thing makes my LCD brigh dim EVEN when on use
<BUGabundo> (11:21:59 PM) freenode: so I need someone to cross check
<BUGabundo> (11:22:03 PM) freenode: before I file it
 * billybigrigger watches everyone slip away
<arand> Oh, sorry, still on janty on this one...
<DanaG> oh yeah, it does dim rather annoyingly soon for me.
<DanaG> No option to adjust that time.
<BUGabundo> not the time
<BUGabundo> for me its INSTANT
 * BUGabundo needs to stop screaming
<DanaG> you mean you stop moving the mouse, it dims right then?
<DanaG> If so, that's really weird.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no
<BUGabundo> as soon as I click on it
<DanaG> hmm, doesn't do that for me.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I do have it showing the "empty battery" icon for my full battery.
<yofel> after what timout is that ting supposed to dim my screen?
<yofel> I don't get any reaction from it
<BUGabundo> yofel: bug 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> not that
<BUGabundo> bug 401294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401294 in gnome-applets "sound applet and notification icon create duplication" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401294
<BUGabundo> nope either
<yofel> fishing for bugs? :P
 * BUGabundo scrolls back on parcelite
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/137598
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 137598 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness resets to default (maximum) on idle with AC plugged in" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> ahhh there it is
<yofel> yep, that looks like mine
<yofel> now if only lp would be online again...
<BUGabundo> yofel: but I think mine is a regression of that
<BUGabundo> they fixed it, now got me in a broken state
<BUGabundo> don't know why you two don't see it
<yofel> hmmm, that reminds me... any idea how to disable dim on battery?
<BUGabundo> LP back up
<BUGabundo> filing FF bug
<BUGabundo> yofel: sure, 2nd tab?
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp firefox-3.0
<yofel> BUGabundo: already disabled everything there, but it still dims the screen a bit, which is annoying since my screen really isn't very bright
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/402767
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/403246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403246 in firefox-3.0 "please restore old NEWTAB" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> now the DIM
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-23
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/403248
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403248 in gnome-power-manager "DIM will dim my screen even when not idle" [Undecided,New]
<Twigathy> If you want to kill firefox in a new and interesting way, clicky http://home.twigathy.com/out.png (2MB, 16384x16384 PNG. DO NOT CLICK unless you have a *lot* of RAM and CPU time spare!)
<DanaG> Not much of an image.
<DanaG> All I see is black.
<Twigathy> Well, that means it hasn't loaded completely yet >_<
<DanaG> oh, some colored bits.
<DanaG> sierpinski triangle?
<Twigathy> indeed!
<Twigathy> I spent today writing a fractal flame generator for...no real reason other than I wanted to know how they worked...
 * BUGabundo tries to open it
<BUGabundo> ... on elynks
<BUGabundo> kidding
<Twigathy> haha
 * BUGabundo hears CPU fan
<BUGabundo> and disk
<BUGabundo> oh memory leak
<Twigathy> ah, hit swap already? That can't be good
<Twigathy> check top, I had firefox using 1.2G res and Xorg and ff using 100% cpu each
<BUGabundo> DSK |         sda | busy     97% | read     181 | write    259 | avio    4 ms |
<BUGabundo> PAG | scan   6634 | stall      0 |              | swin     125 | swout    935 |
<BUGabundo>  2554    134     19         82K   1.7G   1.2G     0K   612K  31% firefox-3.6
<Twigathy> hehe
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot    3.9G | free   30.3M | cache 213.1M | buff    4.3M | slab   91.1M |
 * DanaG sees 3864M total memory.
<BUGabundo> even pidgin is now freezing
<BUGabundo> due to not be able ot write to disk
<Twigathy> oh dear
<BUGabundo> SWP | tot    4.7G | free    4.1G |              | vmcom   5.2G | vmlim   6.6G |
<BUGabundo> IO:
<BUGabundo>  2554     4684K       0K            0K                       55% firefox-3.6
 * BUGabundo wishes FF used process per tab
<Twigathy> needs more... minefield is it?
<BUGabundo>  2874      0      0       1795K   2.4G   1.8G     0K     0K  47% Xorg
<BUGabundo> xorg mem leak?
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<Twigathy> haha
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> closed the tab
<DanaG> yargh.
<Twigathy> hehe
<DanaG> something's screwed up.
<DanaG> can't exec .... anything.
<Twigathy> don't blame you - it crashed my firefox
<DanaG> no, I think I accidentally bind-mounted /proc on /proc
<DanaG> and same for sys and dev.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Time to REISUB.
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahhaha
<BUGabundo> Fair well dear bud
<BUGabundo> remember to fsck
 * Twigathy likes that about nfs root. No more fscking. :)
<Twigathy> If I hard-reboot I just lose whatever NFS didn't flush :/
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: hit $ sync
<BUGabundo> regularly
<Twigathy> heh
<BUGabundo> ohh BluesKaj is back
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> spent the day beside the lake taking some sun and sauna
<BluesKaj> no interenet , even cell phone service was iffy
<BUGabundo> did you enjoy it?
<BUGabundo> or are you too nerd for it
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> :p
<BluesKaj> was great
<BluesKaj> me nerdy ? far from it :)
<BUGabundo> no?
<BUGabundo> then what are you doing here?
 * BUGabundo uses Twigathy image to crash a few FFs all over the µblogsfere
<BluesKaj> family cottage
<Twigathy> There goes my ADSL for the rest of the week then, BUGabundo ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I can re-host it if you like
<BUGabundo> or you can do funny stats on it
<Twigathy> well, I could stick it on twigathy.com which has 100M up and down... c_c
<Twigathy> It'd make more sense
<BUGabundo> but now I already pasted the link !
<BUGabundo> too late
<Twigathy> darn :)
<BUGabundo> hits should be coming as we speak
<Twigathy> I'll tail my logs...
<Twigathy> oh god
<Twigathy> oh *wow* where did you post that to? >_<
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: *everywhere*
<BUGabundo> I mean, really, *everywhere* where pingfm and hellotxt, and SNs can reach
<Twigathy> there, I replaced it with a meta-refresh and redirected it to twigathy.com/triangulation.png =)
<Twigathy> hacky but it works :)
<BUGabundo> do you have another link?
<BUGabundo> reposting it NOW
<Twigathy> twigathy.com/triangulation.png
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: better now ?
<BluesKaj> here's a pic of the old beach by the "camp" as cottages are known in northern ontario http://imagebin.ca/view/6d8VjX.html
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: lol, fun... I'm already getting hits from social networking spiders and google's bot... >_<
<BUGabundo> ahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaha
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> wowo
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<Twigathy> yes
<Twigathy> the net scares me
<BUGabundo> it should!
<BUGabundo> ja viram?
<BUGabundo> http://twigathy.com/triangulation.png
<BUGabundo> louco
<billybigrigger> what a lively bunch tonight :)
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219501
<DanaG> Having an EXTENSION override new-tab behavior is rude.
<DanaG> It should at least be a "default preference", not an override!
<DanaG> yargh, trying to use schroot...
<DanaG> (karmic32)dana@EliteBook:~$ sudo
<DanaG> sudo: must be setuid root
<DanaG> it IS setuid root.
<Gumby> anyone here experienced a broken grub after a dist-upgrade?
<DanaG> oh, I see... it mounts nosuid.
<DanaG> grr.
<DanaG> okay... how do I make it NOT use nosuid?
<billybigrigger> Gumby
<billybigrigger> did he quit?
<billybigrigger> chatzilla sucks
<billybigrigger> boo
<tanath> my computer won't boot now >.<
<tanath> doesn't recognize uuid
<tanath> need help
<DanaG> hmm, does it boot with root=/dev/sda# format?
<DanaG> I'm having the same sorts of won't-recognize-uuid issues.
<tanath> i think so
<tanath> i ran env from recovery prompt, and there was no value for rootdelay, which was mentioned
<tanath> not sure what to set that to, and i doubt it'd fix it
<tanath> i'm on live disc now
<DanaG> I can't even GET a recovery prompt.
<DanaG> That is, if I EFI boot.
<tanath> EFI?
<DanaG> I'm trying to use grub-efi, and for some reason, the kernel refuses to load the initramfs.
<tanath> hm
<DanaG> It says "no ramdisk image found at 0"
<DanaG> or something like that.
<tanath> hm, not mine
<tanath> said, timed out waiting for root device & couldn't find it or something
<tanath> drops to initramfs prompt or whatever
<tanath> how do i get net connectivity in a chroot?
<Tekno> morning
<tanath> how can i set the uuid for a partition (from in chroot)?
<tanath> 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid' shows sda1's uuid, but when booting off the drive it doesn't know what the uuid is
<tanath> and so won't boot now
<DanaG> hmm, might it  be a udev or initramfs issue?
<DanaG> Or does the uuid it can't find... not match the UUID of the partition?
<tanath> i got the notion it might be udev before
<Jeruvy> you don't as a rule, it's set for you.  you could edit your menu.lst to the appropriate bootable disk if there were changes...?
<tanath> i dunno what happened. an update borked my system
<DanaG> Did package configuration get interrupted?
<tanath> don't think so
<tanath> there was one or two packages that had an error, but i fixed them immediately
<tanath> on upgrading
<tanath> but it was a more recent update. i could boot at first, just not to the .30+ kernels
<tanath> could still boot to the .28 kernels. now can't boot at all
<tanath> was gonna try playing in chroot, but net isn't working
<tanath> from in chroot
<DanaG> oh yeah, did you bind-mount /proc and /sys and /dev into it?
<tanath> ran sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<tanath> well, /var/chroot is wrong path though
<tanath> but did that
<DanaG> ugh, blurry bubbles.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and copy /etc/resolv.conf from the livecd.
<tanath> i'm chrooted to my HD from live disc
<tanath> hm?
<tanath> i'm chrooted to my HD, which is already set up to work fine (if it would boot)...
<tanath> and i've done it before, but don't recall how
<tanath> the existing /etc/resolv.conf may be different, but if so it prolly should be
<DanaG> It's automatically generated, in most cases.
<Sarvatt> tanath: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdawhatever
<tanath> yeah, but i may have tweaked it at some point in the past
<tanath> Sarvatt: in or out of chroot?
<Sarvatt> doesnt matter
<tanath> Sarvatt: woah. that gave the same uuid as 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid' and then after a pause started spewing tons of output
<tanath> Sarvatt: lots of stuff about free blocks & inodes
<tanath> i cancelled it 'cause i was trying to read something
<tanath> and couldn't see what it was doing
<Sarvatt> add | grep UUID then
<tanath> should i let it run through?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> its just telling you the info on the paritition
<tanath> 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid' shows the same uuid
<tanath> mm
<tanath> aha
<tanath> my fstab has the wrong uuid
<DanaG> interesting:
<Sarvatt> did you upgrade from ext3 to ext4 or something?
<DanaG> "Please insert a disk that is not copy protected.
<DanaG> Such a disk cannot be copied without the proper plugins."
<DanaG> Umm... so which one is it that can't be copied?
<DanaG> =þ
<tanath> Sarvatt: nope
<tanath> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<tanath> UUID=e93bfde6-f2bf-493f-bd21-fde894d1e83c / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback,noatime 0 0
<tanath> ls ... uuid says different one
<tanath> any reason not to edit?
<tanath> i'd like to know how it happened
<tanath> there was a command i ran when booted to HD that said ambivalent result for uuid
<tanath> this could be why
<DanaG> libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
 * tanath sighs
<tanath> i fixed my uuid in fstab, but it still tries to boot to the wrong one
<tanath> where else might i need to fix my uuid?
<tanath> why would it try to boot to a nonexistent uuid?
<tanath> o.O 'aptitude update' gave 'E: Method http has died unexpectedly!'
<tanath> 97% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<tanath> nvm, fixed it
<tanath> all the UUIDs in menu.lst were the wrong one
<rexes13> hello
<rexes13> anybody knows when alpha 3 gonna be released?
<ghindo> rexes13, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<rexes13> ghindo ty mate
<AnAnt> Hello, Alpha3 will be released today ?
<Unksi> its scheduled for today
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<oli_> Anyone know why I don't have shutdown/restart in my user menu?
<oli_> Just log out and switch user
<thekorn> oli_, yes, I think this is by design, it moved to the "system" menu
<thekorn> at least when I last checked
<oli_> thekorn: oh yes!
<oli_> well that's very odd.. I can almost see the rationale but splitting the options up seems a little.. annoying
<oli_> but fair enough
<oli_> thanks thekorn
<maxb> Anyone else running Eclipse (upstream) on Karmic, and finding the perspective switcher often requires you to click on it 4 times or so before it responds?
<om26er> what is the boot time of karmic
<om26er> ?
<om26er> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<om26er> any1 plz tell me what is the boot time of karmic koala
<om26er> hello??
<drs305> om26er: Mine is about 30 seconds. It's faster than previous releases but not quite what they are after (i think).
<om26er> ok thanks for the reply drs305. i am gonna test karmic
<drs305> Maybe 20 until part of the desktop starts to appear.
<om26er> but the download server is very slow i am getting 30kb/s
<om26er> do any 1 knw if karmic mounts the internal card reader at startup
<jithine> in kubunutu I am having an issue with nepomuk
<jithine> when I login I have getting this notification nepomuk is trying to convert data into a new backen
<jithine> after a few seconds I get another notification that it failed
<jithine> any kubuntu users here who can help ? please
<alteregoa> debora ian needs a ubuntu splash image
<alteregoa> for grub2
<alteregoa> i would like to see a koala eating a eucalypt tree on the moon,
<bazhang> alteregoa, ??
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> bazhang: he must have meant to type that in #ubuntu-offtopic. didnt you alteregoa
<gnomefreak> hint no == bad answer
<Moult> when you say break your system
<Moult> do you muck up beyond repair the OS and software side
<Moult> or just muck up the software and such on the system, not so badly (eg: at least bootloader still surviving)
<Moult> or do you mean the hardware could get fried too :P
<gnomefreak> Moult: you can break bootloader as well since it is just software
<eagles0513875> its not really breaking hardware its moer the bootloader and software
<gnomefreak> grub2 transition has been ok but that does not make it safe by any menas
<Moult> right i'm going to try put karmic on my comp since no other distro has been able to get onlne
<eagles0513875> i have tried out grub2 package thats out and worked fine for me cept first boot took some time
<Moult> turns out i need a >=2.6.30 kernel
<eagles0513875> Moult: be careful karmic or last i check was on 2.6.31
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: any idea as to my ssh issue and why its rejecting my password
<iddo> alpha3 comes out today? when exactly?
<gnomefreak> be careful with that workd "need"
<eagles0513875> exactly gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> iddo: when it is ready. once everything is ready it will be releasd ther eis no time table
<iddo> is it supposed to be today?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: off hand no, i havent used ssh in a long time like sunce brazzy
<eagles0513875> wow
<gnomefreak> iddo: today in UTC yes should be but depends on what bugs they find that need to be fixed
<eagles0513875> just too lazy to stay going up and down to work on that machine
<iddo> ok cool
<gnomefreak> iddo: normally within a day or 2 on either end of date
<Moult> is the installation of karmic at the moment graphical or text?
<gnomefreak> Moult: you can use either
<gnomefreak> i have both ISOs
<Moult> hmm i didn't find an alpha2 download but i did find alpha3, is this correct? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-3/
<gnomefreak> ok fixed that lost alot of emails but its fixed :)
<gnomefreak> Moult: yes or use daily images
<iddo> hmm so alpha3 is already out ?!
<gnomefreak> iddo: if you are running it yes
<BluesKaj> iddo, supposedly sometime today
<iddo> i dont understand
<eagles0513875> or if ur already running karmic you probably have the updated packages for it no gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> iddo: alphas and such do nto get a "final release" until its a final release of system
<iddo> i want to install it from scratch
<eagles0513875> ahhhh BluesKaj appears lol not to be confused with bluekuja lol
<gnomefreak> than use the iso pick one once you update to latest packages you are in alpha 3
<eagles0513875> this sounds way to tempting to reinstall
<DrHalan1> isn't alpha 3 out yet?
<eagles0513875> haha DrHalan1 just check the site
<DrHalan1> what site?
<Moult> are you all on karmic?
<gnomefreak> ok people define out yet. alphas do not get released in the way you are thinking of it
<gnomefreak> !daily
<iddo> the link at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-3/ gonna get updated later today or tomorrow? or this is alpha3 and next update is alpha4 ?
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: hows the installer looking on alpha 2 iso
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: a2 text based was ok libcrypt issue but should be fixed by now
<DrHalan1> gnomefreak: yeah with released i meand the critical bugs been fixed
<gnomefreak> they are still being fixed
<eagles0513875> might give it a go and reinstall im wondering if my openssh issue is related to upgrading from jaunty to karmic
<DrHalan1> i cannot upgrade my laptop anymore because the package mozialla-plugin-gnash is broken and can'T be removed
<alteregoa> why?
<iddo> so there gonna be new alpha3 iso later?
<gnomefreak> as i recall firefox was a fast push to get it on the cd so the end concerning me is done that i know of
<alteregoa> its alpha not RC
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: this is a support channel not a offtoipic channel
<alteregoa> ok dude
<gnomefreak> iddo: dailies are updated daily
<iddo> but this link is daily? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-3/
<eagles0513875> iddo: also any packages that make it to the daily builds get pushed out as updates
<alteregoa> i got a problem with the grub2 splashscreens
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: thats good since IIRC it doesnt support splashs yet
<DrHalan1> how can i force remove a package (the removal script is broken)
<alteregoa> i installed the splash screens and edited a file cause the paths are wrong
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: you would have to look at the error read the file that has a problem wnad than try. or file a bug
<iddo> hmm i didnt even notice that this link is kubuntu
<alteregoa> i put a splash screen into my notebook bios with the same resolution on grub
<eagles0513875> iddo: thing is there is no link on the main kubuntu page regarding alpha 3 yet
<iddo> hmm ubuntu (not kubuntu) also has only alpha3 link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/
<iddo> so think alpha3 iso is updated daily ?
<DrHalan1> gnomefreak: it's update-alternatives or so. I dunno what to do abotu that
<iddo> i meant so this
<iddo> or this alpha3 iso will stay the same until alpha4 ?
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: im going to be in and out. if you dont know what you are doing than i suggest file a bug. if you go into that folder you should find the gnash file there and read the error and see if you can find the broken part but i dont see the full error and time is not allowing me to help too much today
<gnomefreak> iddo: daily == updated daily
<drs305> alteregoa: Do you have any questions about how to put the splash image into Grub2?
<iddo> yeah i'm asking if it's daily
<iddo> gnomefreak: why do u say that alpha3 is daily?
<DrHalan1> gnomefreak: it is said to be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/398213
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398213 in gnash "package mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,In progress]
<DrHalan1> but i cannot update the package either because then it tries to remove the old one too
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: remove the old gnash packages?
<DrHalan1> because of the bug i can't
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: what happens when you try to upgrade? you said it removes packages (not helpful)
<BluesKaj> I'm impressed with konqueror as a browser , now that FF has become bloated and slow on linux ..it's now my default
<DrHalan1> gnomefreak: like mentionedi n teh bug: "subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: comment on the bug than.
<DrHalan1> okay thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: im not a gnash maintainer and it doesnt say its fixed it sayus its in progress
<gnomefreak> asac opened it back up for that reason
<iddo> so if next week i download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/karmic-desktop-i386.iso will it be the same file, or is it updated daily?
<danbhfive> iddo: there is a daily release
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: give me a minute
<gnomefreak> if its not daily it will not be updated (at least ont often)
<iddo> but arent the daily releases here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> those are daily links
<iddo> but im not asking about those
<iddo> im asking about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/
<gnomefreak> iddo: they will stay the same the dailyies will be updated daily
<gnomefreak> iddo: what is it you want to know out side of that?
<iddo> gnomefreak: u r now saying that http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/ will stay the same?
<iddo> earlier u said that alpha3 will be released probably later today or tomorrow?
<danbhfive> iddo: I thought all releases stayed the same
<iddo> so alpha3 was already released?
<gnomefreak> iddo: if the link is broken they images have not yet been put on server. the non daily isos will change from a3 to a4 last part of link with tell you that
<charlie-tca> alpha3 will not change from alpha3, but the daily releases will change every day
<gnomefreak> iddo: there is no release of alphs
<gnomefreak> alphas
<iddo> so how do u call it when alpha3 becomes available?
<gnomefreak> they are made available that is it
<iddo> ok:)
<gnomefreak> iddo: that way
<iddo> alpha3 has already been made available ?
<gnomefreak> unless the link says daily the a3 will stay a3 a4 will stay a4 ect....
<gnomefreak> iddo: can you download it from that link?
<gnomefreak> if it works yes if not they are not on server yet
<iddo> yes i can download it
<gnomefreak> iddo: than go to it
<gnomefreak> iddo: we wont et email untill all servers are updated
<gnomefreak> kubuntu server is not updated as im finding out
<gnomefreak> at least sounds like it
<Pici> But without the release notes/announcement you may run into issues that may or may not be known.
<BluesKaj> DrHalan1, here is some advice about broken packages : http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48910
<iddo> but the date of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/karmic-desktop-i386.iso is 22-Jul-2009 17:49  hmmmm?
<gnomefreak> symantics ;) honestly a3 with or without release notes you can run into problems with installer/packages/updates ect...
<gnomefreak> iddo: that was yesterday
<gnomefreak> hint its still a3
<gnomefreak> install it from that than do your updates OR use daily image than do updates
<iddo> so alpha3 was made available yesterday?
<gnomefreak> iddo: i dont think you are getting this. a3 was made avilabe right after a2 was posted from a2 ->now have been updates
<gnomefreak> thats all that is. there is no rocket science behind it
<iddo> i'm asking whether the file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-3/karmic-desktop-i386.iso is gonna stay the same or be updated, whats the answer to this question?
<gnomefreak> iddo: daily iso was a3 the day after a2 was posted so it was avilable than
<gnomefreak> iddo: i have said and will say again unless major breakage it will stay the same
<gnomefreak> that one question has been answered by me a few time and a few others a few time
<gnomefreak> s
<iddo> ok but u also said that alpha3 will be made available when it's ready later today or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> iddo: today/tomorrw is not the same for everyone
<gnomefreak> iddo: i know they are still spinning images and the emails have nto been sent yet
<gnomefreak> i use rxync to update my isos 2 times a week or so
<gnomefreak> so i only have to download once
<charlie-tca> Also, the topic in this channel is updated when the alpha release is changed
<iddo> so why wasnt the topic updated?
<gnomefreak> that happens when we get devel list email
<Pici> because the release announcement hasn't been made.
<charlie-tca> because alpha3 is not officially released yet
<iddo> but the actual iso is available since yesterday ?
 * gnomefreak thinks if this has confused you so much that maybe installing an alpha release maybe not best thing for you
<Moult> heh
<gnomefreak> iddo: download or dont but our answers will not change
<iddo> i downloaded it
<gnomefreak> iddo: good than lets drop it
<iddo> in it there's file README.diskdefines
<iddo> it says #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Alpha i386
<iddo> i dont see any other info
<gnomefreak> iddo: if you are looking for things to be wrong than i suggest you stop. either use it or dont
<gnomefreak> iddo: the name means nothing
<Pici> The disk won't identify itself as Alpha 3 if thats what you're looking for.
<iddo> ok cool, im gonna try to install it now
<Dimitree> hello :) can i ask about Vdpau in Karmic ? Will it be used ? Is it comming ? xine-vdpau ?
<BluesKaj> Dimitree, check your package manager to locate vdpau driver support by your graphics card
<Oli``> Dimitree: it's in jaunty if you have a new enough nvidia driver
<Dimitree> xine-vdpau is not i think ?
<BluesKaj> the 7 series and up nvidia supports it
<Dimitree> when i search for vdpau in synaptic it only shows the nvidia-vdpau dev
<BluesKaj> Dimitree, mostly mplayer right now
<Oli``> xine, maybe not but it's in mplayer
<Dimitree> Karmic mplayer uses vdpau now ?
<Oli``> it can, go through the settings in gmplayer
<Dimitree> awesome :) <---updates to karmic
<Oli``> again, provided you have a new nvidia driver... the default nvidia driver is still quite old
<Oli``> what, wait
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 3 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3 | Paper Cuts Round 1: tinyurl.com/mhs2qb
<Oli``> you can do all that in jaunty
<Dimitree> hmm
<Oli``> just install the beta nvidia driver... you'd have to do that in karmic anyway
<Dimitree> but 180 supports vdpau ?!
<Dimitree> which beta driver are you talking about Oli``  ?
<Oli``> sorry yes, I'm talking out my hat (my media center has an ION graphics chipset that needed the latest drivers), ignore me
<Dimitree> anyway congrats on Alpha 3 :)
<yofel> Dimitree: use https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates for a never nvidia driver in jaunty
<Oli``> but in gmplayer's options, there should be an option for selecting vdpau as the video driver
<BluesKaj> Dimitree, look in synaptic for nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev
<Dimitree> BluesKaj, yes ihave that installed already
<Dimitree> my probblem is that i need xine-vdpau which will work with Kaffeine for my DVB-S2 card for Satellite HD channels
<Dimitree> so it's complicated :)
<Oli``> compile it yourself?
<Dimitree> i tryed compiling xine-vdpau from their repos but then i have two xine installations and Kaffeine get's confused which one to use
<Oli``> remove the other =)
<Dimitree> so i was wondering if in Karmic xine-vdpau will work :)
<BluesKaj> Dimitree, I haven't tried any HD content on my pc so I can't advise about whether it works on Karmic or not
<Dimitree> also xine-vdpau need the latest ffmpeg and so on :/
<Dimitree> Oli``, the last time i removed xine with synaptic it removed EVERYTHING lol :D
<gnomefreak> xine isw optional it shouldnt remove myuch except xine libs and such
<Dimitree> BluesKaj, so Karmic is not paying much attention to HD content yet ?
<Dimitree> gnomefreak, well it removed everything, gnome sessions, everything ... i was litteraly watching the OS destroy itself haha
<Dimitree> well i hope Karmic will pay more attention to HD content, i mean HD is old news in windows and on Linux it's nto even working out of the box yet which is sad i think :)
<DrHalan1> Dimitree: are you on 64bit?
<Dimitree> no but my PC is capable
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: you should beable to remove /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> DrHalan1: that might fix it but remember to use sudo rm to do it
<DrHalan1> its just that w64codecs is missing some features i think
<DrHalan1> compared to w32codecs
<DrHalan1> i have troubles with sounds and hd
<Dimitree> any idea if kubuntu is more HD friendly ?
<gnomefreak> i doubt it
<gnomefreak> i would think its more of a video/drivers than system
<Dimitree> i was wondering which alpha 3 to test thats all :)
<dupondje> gvfs & samba is still broken :(
<DrHalan1> gnomefreak: thanks but didn't hlep much
<gnomefreak> didnt help "much"?
<gnomefreak> it may have a different name i was taking that from another bug, today is insanly busy so far and its not 10:30am yet
<gnomefreak> ok im gone i have to backup and run rsync again
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/393012
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393012 in gvfs "smb: Error while copying file, "Invalid argument"" [Low,Triaged]
<dupondje> this is LOW ?
<dupondje> gvfs doesn't work for samba
<dupondje> Brasero also broken :( can't find a single dvd writer
<charlie-tca> dupondje: bug 397906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397906 in linux "blank cd-r not detected [Karmic]" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397906
<dupondje> charlie-tca: not only blank cd
<dupondje> just nothing gets detected
<dupondje> no drives
<charlie-tca> well, getting worse, then
<charlie-tca> usb drive?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/397776
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397776 in brasero "Unable to find any device" [Low,Incomplete]
<dupondje> usb & internal
<DanaG> Heh, what is it with newspapers making headlines unintelligible by removing too many articles?
<DanaG> "Helping needy runs in this teen's family" -- what the heck's a "needy run"?
<DanaG> =þ
<alteregoa> hmm skype doesnt work, the audio output
<DanaG> Might be worth getting a USB headset for Skype, then telling PA not to use that device at all, by setting it to "Disabled" in pavucontrol.
<DanaG> That'll free it up so Skype can hog it, without conflict.
<alteregoa> someone unify those audio crap, alsa pulse and oss, i hate that crap, one standard not hundrets
<DanaG> Doesn't help that some software -- such as Wine -- has broken implementations of ALSA... and then refuse to accept a native-PulseAudio driver.
<Mohero> someone say skype...
 * Mohero shivers
<Mohero> skype is a virus...
<alteregoa> yeah and you drive a proprietary car
<alteregoa> so walk with open source shoes
<alteregoa> because your car has patents
<Mohero> actuially, my car is pretty open source, I have the manuals for it, and I repair it all myself... :P
<Mohero> i'm not against skype because it's proprietary
<DanaG> I don't have issues with proprietary software if it works... but when it doesn't, that's what I hate.
<Mohero> I'm against it because it was programmed to act in the same way that a botnet works
<alteregoa> whaetver i don't care if its proprietary or not
<DanaG> Bonus points for crap software that's proprietary and damn-expensive, such as the Xilinx tools.  =þ
<alteregoa> whatever i can afford it
<Andphe> hey guys, what is "9.10 Alpha 3 Experiment B" ?
<Andphe> from google search
<dupondje> printing pdf seems to be broken also :(
<dupondje> yeey
<om26er> please tell me where to download alpha2
<om26er> okkk
<dupondje> GIMP doesn't shutdown cleanly :
<dupondje> damn :(
<kit_> hi, i've just upgraded to 9.10 and can't find the configuration for the gdm face browser/login manager. in 9.04 there was a link in [system][preferences/administration] titles "login"-something. is there a replacement on 9.10 ?hi, i've just upgraded to 9.10 and can't find the configuration for the gdm face browser/login manager. in 9.04 there was a link in [system][preferences/administration] titles "login"-something. is there a rep
<kit_> lacement on 9.10 ?
<kit_> *replacement?
<drs305> kit_: The gdm gui interface hasn't been incorporated into karmic yet.
<kit_> ah, awesome. i was going crazy trying to find it. thanks.
<Pici> kit_: It was mentioned in the  announcement.
<iddo> hmm grub was changed.... where is menu.lst ?
<iddo> or how to tell grub to autodetect winxp partition?
<om26er> when did alpha 3 released
<Pici> om26er: today
<om26er> ok
<dupondje> !tell ido grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell ido grub2
<dupondje> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pici> bug 402795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<iddo> but grub says that it's version 1.92, not grub2 ?
<om26er> I am getting the error with live cd I downloaded before
<yofel> iddo: 1.92 is grub2, refer to dual-booting on the wiki page for a possible workaround
<om26er> I downloaded this
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/20090723/
<om26er> is it any different from alpha3??
<yofel> om26er: what error?
<kit_> Pici: ah, i didn't read the announcement. temporarily added the karmic repos to jaunty to install some new packages, kernel, e2fsprogs, deluge, clamav and when i was looking through the available packages decided it might be safer to just do the dist upgrade. it's a new install anyway and i've got jaunty on another partition so am just being experimental.
<om26er> kit_: talkin abt alpha3?
<iddo> thanks, looking into grub...
<om26er> how to add karmic respos in jaunty??
<kit_> can't tell, i just added a line with karmic using the same syntax as jaunty to the end of sources.list
<Pici> You shouldn't.
<om26er> Pici: I am just installing alpha3 on my netbook
<Dimitree> omg Alpha 3 is so broken :)
<om26er> what are the known issues in alpha3
<om26er> any link?
<Dimitree> i can't install anything using GUI
<kit_> then ran update manager which offered a partial dist upgrade so did that, then after rebooting finetuned sources.list and upgraded remaining packages
<Pici> om26er: Then you should use the recommended upgrade process, which isn't changing your sources.list.
<iddo> whats broken? i ran update-manager on alpha3 and only very few updates there, and they installed ok
<om26er> Pici: I am gonna make clean install on an external disk
<Dimitree> nautilus crashed when trying to install Opera from .deb file, and also Add/Remove doesn't want to install anything saying there was a problem installing this application for everything :) Synaptic doesn't want to start after Authentication screen
<mvo> Dimitree: what does "sudo apt-get install -f" give you (in a terminal)?
<Dimitree> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dimitree> mvo i managed to install xchat with terminal otherwise with add/remove it doesnt work for anything
<mvo> Dimitree: and sudo synpatic - does that print anythig on the terminal if you try to install something?
<Dimitree> sudo: synpatic: command not found
<Dimitree> oops thats a typo
<Dimitree> mvo ok with sudo synaptic it runs :)
<mvo> Dimitree: ok, so please run "gnome-app-install" now and see if it prints anything in the terminal when you try to install something :)
<iddo> simply running update-grub auto-detected my winxp partition, works fine
<iddo> it's grub 1.96 not 1.92 sorry
<iddo> i wonder why the alpha3 installer didnt auto-detect the winxp partition?
<om26er> what is the boot time??
<yofel> om26er: ~20s in most cases
<om26er> yofel: so faster than jaunty
<iddo> actually its not partition, its the two separate flash harddisks of eee901
<yofel> om26er: yes :)
<Dimitree> mvo no problems now, but i guess that's because i'm starting app-instal from terminal with sudo, meaning that it's already running with root, but if i run it the normal way, it simply reports that there was a problem installing the application after authentication, synaptic also doesn't run after authentication. trying to install stuff from .deb files also doesn't work so any idea whys that ? :)
<iddo> i think grub installed itself to the 2nd harddisk now, i had to swap them in bios
<Dimitree> mvo ok that's weird i just tryed to install from .deb file and it worked laso :/
<yofel> Dimitree: any output when running 'gksu synaptic' from a terminal?
<Dimitree> thats so confusing ...
<yofel> if the apps not opening that should be a authentication failure in gksu
<Dimitree> yofel i will restart now to see if the problem is still there, i did restart before and it was so brb o-o
<Dimitree> yep same thing
<Dimitree> restarted, tryed to start synaptic from System>admin , authenticated and it didnt run
<Dimitree> i guess it starts only from terminal
<Dimitree> is this a known bug ?
<iddo> can i install gnome3 and gnome-shell ?
<Dimitree> something esle that's not working is trying to drag and drop icons from Applications to the taskbar, for example trying to drag and drop Terminal to the taskbar fail with the icon simply dissapearing whyle dragging it
<alteregoa> someone should integrate a browser into nautilus
<alteregoa> using gtk  +3
<alteregoa> and webkit
<Dimitree> yofel, is it safe to pastebin the output from gksu synaptic and post it here ?
<iddo> the slow intel graphics problem is seemed to be fixed
<yofel> Dimitree: what do you mean by *safe*?
<yofel> iddo: well, it has at least gotten much better
<Dimitree> yofel, http://pastebin.com/m3497f108
<iddo> in fact the glxgears numbers don't seem to make sense... i get up to 2500 fps and average 2000+ fps, compared to winxp (qtgears) with 1000 fps
<Dimitree> Synaptic doesn't start after authentication :/
<iddo> in ubuntu 8.10 glxgears was terrible, like 200 fps and less
<iddo> 2500 fps seems unreal, it's only atom 1.6ghz cpu
<mvo> Dimitree: *weehhh* looks like a crash in gksu :/
<Dimitree> what can i do o-o
<Dimitree> is this happening only to me ?
<Dimitree> all i did was a fresh alpha3 install and then updated and installed Nvidia drivers
<Dimitree> from the hardware manager
<big---ben> Dimitree: i just joined. what happened to you?
<big---ben> I just installed karmic and my graphic card isn't working either
<Dimitree> no idea :) synaptic doesn't start after authentication  http://pastebin.com/m3497f108
<big---ben> oh. then it looks like something else
<Dimitree> add/remove doesnt want to install program also when i run it from the menue
<big---ben> Dimitree: you got your 3d-graphic acceleration working?
<Dimitree> from terminal with root everything works tho
<Dimitree> big---ben, yep
<Dimitree> also i can't drag and drop icons from the menues to the taskbar, they dissapear in mid air :)
<big---ben> ooh. looks like i just got it working. a restart will tell :)
<Dimitree> afk shop
<om26er> hi
<Oli``> Is it possible to get access to the old volume control?
<yofel> Dimitree: check if you have installed all updates and when it still crashes after that report a bug with apport
<Dimitree> yofel, all updates are installed, i also switched to the main server to see if anything is missing on the mirror but it says that system is up to date
<Dimitree> yofel, what information i should include in such a report ? i mean just saying "it doesn't work" wouldn't be much helpful ?
<yofel> Dimitree: enable apport in /etc/default/apport. Then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/apport start' or reboot. Then crash gksu again and apport should come up
<Dimitree> yofel, i already reported one bug but it was saying that Nautilus crashed, is it possible that this is the one ?
<ryanakca> Is anybody else experiencing a segfault with sudo? http://pastebin.ca/1504495
<yofel> Dimitree: no, it should say that gksu had crashed, nautilus should be untrelated to this
 * yofel feels this channel is going to be really busy today thanks to alpha3...
<Dimitree> yofel umm how do i enable it in etc default ? change settings or something ? :) sorry i'm noob
<yofel> Dimitree: 'sudo gedit /etc/default/apport' and change enabled=0 to enabled=1 if it isn't already so
<Dimitree> yofel, it is enabled but it doesnt come up when gksudo crashes ?
<yofel> Dimitree: anything in /var/crash with gksu in the filename?
<Dimitree> nope
<Dimitree> nautlius and _usr_bin_ubuntuone-client-applet.1000
<yofel> Dimitree: then report a bug with 'ubuntu-bug gksu' and attach you crash to the bug report
<Dimitree> yofel, the one i posted on pastebin ?
<yofel> yes
<Dimitree> ok thanks :0
<Dimitree> :)
<tanath> my computer won't boot again >.< fixed UUID issue, and booted, then hibernated, and now it hangs on boot
<billybigrigger> tanath: whats the error message?
<billybigrigger> or where does it hang?
<tanath> no error. hangs after detecting a usb device
<tanath> the mouse i think it was
<tanath> recently it hung there for a few seconds, but now it doesn't progress beyond that point
<billybigrigger> well what does dmesg say?
<billybigrigger> can you start in recovery mode?
<andresmh> I installed Firefox 3.5 from Synaptic. For some reason Java applets don't work (shows gray square) but it works on FF3.0.11. Any ideas?
<andresmh> IcedTea is listed as a plugin in my FF3.5.1. I also tried installing the Java Sun plugin from Synaptic but it didn't solve the problem.
<yofel> andresmh: afaik the openjdk applet doesn't work with ffx 3.5. you can install the sun java plugin and remove openjdk
<tanath> recovery mode doesn't work
<andresmh> yofel, OK, I just installed java sun plugin with synaptic. Then I disabled IcedTea plugin from FF3.5.1. Now it doesn't even show the gray square when trying to display applets.
<andresmh> do I need to reboot?
<yofel> no idea really, wfm
<andresmh> is the plan to relase Karmic with FF3.5.1?
<yofel> andresmh: yes
<BluesKaj> heh, just had a guy ask me how to install internet explorer :)
<alteregoa> yeah a good browser
<alteregoa> faster then ff
<alteregoa> spaghetti code FF
<tanath> fx
<taneli> karmic has been broken for a few weeks now, why no session is started after logging to x? All i get is the background picture ...
<BluesKaj> running konq as default and sometimes opera..ff has become slow
<iddo> agreed ff is slow, but why not run chrome ?
<taneli> strace shows that applications are left hanging in poll() with nothing drawn on screen
<taneli> jaunty works ok
<taneli> any ideas?
<BluesKaj>  have chromium but it doen't autoload the plugins with the command "chromium-browser --enable-plugins" and  I was warned not to set up an alias in bashrc ...dunno why tho
<BluesKaj> iddo, oops it doesn't load the plugins without the command "chromium-browser --enable-plugins"
<BluesKaj> iddo, konqueror is really quite good right now , I'm happy with it
<DanaG> oh yeah, anyone else get "unable to read from resource" when trying to play a DVD in totem?
<iddo> not sure about konq, but chrome is fast
<iddo> and chrome is gtk not qt
<iddo> with --enable-plugins flash etc. works well
<om26er> how to install flash package manager does not have it
<DanaG> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does the 64-bit-native one crash any less often than the 32-bit, nspluginwrapper'd one?
<carl0s-> Can someone tell me a quick way to burn an ISO to a disk? Brasero isn't seeing any recording devices anymore.. I guess something to do with the change of hal or dbus or whatever it was.
<hifi> carl0s-: wodim /path/to/image.iso
<carl0s-> hifi, awesome - thanks :)
<hifi> all/most burners are just frontends to wodim
<hifi> burning softwares I mean
<yofel> DanaG: I get much less crashes with the native 64bit one, at least that's the impression I get
<Dimitree> how to install Karnel Sources "***WARNING:*** You do not have the full kernel sources installed." ?
<carl0s-> hifi, I see. Am I right that Brasero sees no disks because hal is being depreciated ?
<hifi> I have no idea
<carl0s-> Suspend / Resume on my Desktop with nVidia card is a nightmare. Known issue? X doesn't hang, but the mouse/keyboard don't work. I have to kill and restart X.
<DanaG> Then again, at least with nspluginwrapper, you can killall -9 npviewer.bin
<om26er2> ?
<DanaG> a single question mark?  what kind of question is that?
<om26er2> DanaG: that was a mistake
<om26er2> and was nt any question
<DanaG> =þ
<om26er2> how to leave ?
<Pici> /part
<iddo> can i install gnome3 and gnome-shell ?
<zniavre> hello / bonsoir
<zniavre> is it possible to connect irc chanel with empathy ?
<om26er> grub had a file menu.lst so does any1 knw is there a file like that to edit
<om26er> in grub2
<drs305> Here is a thread I made on Grub 2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<drs305> And here is the thread billybigrigger created: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<drs305> om26er: The equivalent of menu.lst is /boot/grub/grub.cfg but unlike menu.lst it is not meant to be edited. The links explain it.
<om26er> i got this error while saving grub.cfg
<om26er> You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<drs305> The grub.cfg file is read-only by design. The correct way to change it's contents is to edit the files in /etc/grub.d and then run update-grub.
<drs305> You can edit it if you want but will have to make it writable. One of the first lines in the file is something to he effect of "Do not edit this file". Of course you can, but it's not designed that way.
<om26er> how to edit grub.d
<cPF> try mount -o remount,rw /boot/
<drs305> om26er: It's mostly in the links I provided. Read them and if you still have questions someone here can help.
<cPF> and edit as root or with sudo
<drs305> om26er: grub.d is the folder the boot configuration scripts are located in.
<om26er> ok i found it
<drs305> The normal ones for editing are 05_debian_themes,  00_header and 40_custom
<drs305> The others automatically search for installed OS's and kernels.
<om26er> ok what do i do with custom
<om26er> shud i gedit?
<drs305> om26er: What are you trying to do?
<om26er> i am trying to add the uuid of my memory card
<drs305> 40_custom is a place to put manual entries that will be added to grub.cfg when update-grub is run.
<om26er> cuz jaunty is installed on it
<drs305> And when you run update-grub it isn't seen?
<iddo> how to change auto-login ? the login preferences (gdm) are gone
<ripps> iddo: you have to edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Bookman> I have 9.10 Alpha installed in VirtualBox.  Can I install the guest additions for it, and will it allow true full screen?
<Bookman> Maybe a better question.  How do I install the Guest Additions?
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<billybigrigger> hey
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger coz_ kklimonda BluesKaj cwillu
<coz_> BUGabundo,  hey guy
<BUGabundo> hggdh: maxb  rww Twigathy
<Twigathy> hm?
<BUGabundo> and everyone else I may have missed :)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: ^^^^ (hi)
 * Twigathy is lurking :)
<BUGabundo> dude how did the stats go?
<BUGabundo> from your server it did load ok
<BUGabundo> from your PC it was tooooo slow :\
<Twigathy> yeah, it stayed up just fine :)
<Twigathy> The ADSL-hosted one made my net connection crawl a bit!
<Twigathy> http://twigathy.com/stats/net.eth0.rx-day.png <-- wibbleyness ;)
<Twigathy> I don't have webalizer installed so don't know the precise number that hit the site :o
<AnAnt_> Hello, how does karmic support PPA in it's software properties ?
<ikonia> AnAnt_: same way as every other release
<hggdh> BUGabundo, what?
<AnAnt_> I heard that there is some support for PPA somehow
<hggdh> ah. Hey BUGabundo :-)
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh, tudo bom amigo?
<hggdh> tudo bem, la nave va
<ikonia> AnAnt_: ppa is supported on any release
<BUGabundo> hey ikonia!!! [[]]
<ikonia> hello
<AnAnt_> hang on
<BUGabundo> AnAnt_: what you may have heard is about apt-url changes! right?
<AnAnt_> I meant that, it would ease adding of PPA repos
<ikonia> AnAnt_: no more/less than any other release
<AnAnt_> BUGabundo: maybe, what's that ?
<ikonia> I think there are PPA options in the software sources menu
<ikonia> AnAnt_: something I would advise against using
<ikonia> AnAnt_: it will allow you to apt-get automatically from webpages, but i wouldn't trust that sort of automated downloading
<AnAnt_> ikonia: I don't see PPA options in software sources menu
<ikonia> AnAnt_: it may not be there yet
<BUGabundo> ikonia: AnAnt_ also _finally_ LP fixed auto version detection.
<BUGabundo> making it less prone to using the wrong version
<BUGabundo> its nice to is from Debian, asking to choose a _supported_ one eheh
<AnAnt_> BUGabundo: I don't understand you
<BUGabundo> no one does
<BUGabundo> don't bother :p
<ikonia> AnAnt_: research apt-url
<ikonia> AnAnt_: but my personal opinion is to not use tools like that, but that's only a personal opinion
<BUGabundo> I'm still waiting where it will lead
<BUGabundo> if indeed we end up with a *very* restriced version, then its now use
<AnAnt_> ikonia: I don't think it's apt-url what I'm looking for
<AnAnt_> Micheal Vogt (mvo) was working on a feature to ease adding PPA to software sources (the GUI thing)
<AnAnt_> and to make it automatically pull the GPG key of the PPA repo
<ikonia> AnAnt_: how hard is it to edit a text file ?
<AnAnt_> ikonia: for me or for other users ?
<ikonia> in general
<BUGabundo> ikonia: very hard
<yofel> ikonia: the ppa support in software-sources
<ikonia> do you think that if someone can't edit a text file they should be using development/personal/unsupported versions of software
<BUGabundo> alias addkey='sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com'
<BUGabundo> I use this to make it easier :)
<yofel> ikonia: ... *was* indeed improved
<ikonia> BUGabundo: that would be something very useful to add to the default bash profile
<AnAnt_> ikonia: sometimes, yes
<ikonia> I %101 disagree
<BUGabundo> ikonia: and very dangerouse
<AnAnt_> yofel: ?
<BUGabundo> it forces the key without validation
<yofel> errr... add-apt-repostory adds the sources line to software.sources.d *and* imports the signing key
<ikonia> BUGabundo: no more than letting someone who can't add a text file update use development version
<yofel> just like the gui does now
<BUGabundo> ikonia: messing with a text file on /etc is ever *dangerouse*
<ikonia> no more / less than letting someone of that level use development/unsupported software
<AnAnt_> ikonia: if the PPA isn't for development version, but for software that isn't in official ubuntu repos for some reason (for example, some Debian policy violations in the package)
 * yofel gets the feeling that ikonia and BUBabundo went off into a discussion that has nothing to do with AnAnt_s question
<ikonia> yofel: yes a little
<ikonia> AnAnt_: I'd still not agree with it
<AnAnt_> well, some need it
<ikonia> I'd personally disagree with it
<ikonia> AnAnt_: got an example package ?
<yofel> ikonia: I know that ppas can be very useful *and* very dangerous, but that's no reason to tell people that they're evil
<AnAnt_> ikonia: I'm working on a distro (called Sabily) based on Ubuntu, just with a few additional packages
<ikonia> yofel: I'm not telling people they are evil
<ikonia> AnAnt_: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> AnAnt_: I'm asking something in relation to ubuntu
<AnAnt_> ikonia: ok, I don
<BUGabundo> AnAnt_: that was where getdeb started
<BUGabundo> but then most Ubuntu devs killed the idea
<BUGabundo> now joaopinto has lots of trouble to make it look a legit proj
<BUGabundo> which it is!
<ikonia> legit to who ?
<BUGabundo> oh boy
<AnAnt> ikonia: ok, I don't see a point in this discussion. I was asking about a feature that Ubuntu said that they will apply, not asking to debate about wether it is valid feature or not
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, playdeb beta 2 went live this week
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> AnAnt: eheh
<joaopinto> AnAnt, I have choosen to provide an .deb which adds the required repos and gpg keys
<joaopinto> I know something is being worked on the software properties, but it is not automated, mvo was working on it, yes
<AnAnt> joaopinto: well, I done this too, but when I knew about this feature, I think this .deb won't be needed anymore
<yofel> AnAnt: in Software Sources - Tab 'Third Party Software' you can add the ppa as 'ppa:<user>/<ppaname>' like ppa:do-core/ppa for example, that will add the ppa and import the signing key
<AnAnt> yofel: thanks
<BUGabundo> AnAnt: joaopinto: well ubuntuone does the same thing
<ikonia> yofel: ahh that was what I was looking for
<BUGabundo> yofel: nice....
 * BUGabundo checks
<joaopinto> AnAnt, that feature is for ppa's, not for repositories in general
<yofel> 'add-apt-repostory ppa:do-core/ppa' will do the same from the commmand line
<BUGabundo> ahh cli is always better
<yofel> BUGabundo: ;)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache search add-apt
<BUGabundo> add-apt-key
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not there
<BUGabundo> is it a package? or a funtion?
<AnAnt> yofel: cool, thanks
<yofel> BUGabundo: 'add-apt-repository' belongs to the python-software-properties package
<BUGabundo> ok
<AnAnt> cool, that worked
<AnAnt> and it fetched the GPG key
 * BUGabundo wonders if BUGabundo should file a wish bug for gnome do to support that :)))
<yofel> lol
<BUGabundo> wasn't there a Do Dev here?
<BUGabundo> who was he.....
<BUGabundo> damn my bad memory
<BUGabundo> but then again my last wish bug for DO has been open and untouch since day one :(
<BUGabundo> I just wanted it to include paste.ubuntu.com :(
 * BUGabundo wonder some more, on if I should start kdepim bug squashing season.....
<BUGabundo> they are sooo many and on every release
<AnAnt> thanks for the help fellas
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> now UM won't install updates
<DrHalan1> hm is everybody fine with empathy being default now?
<BUGabundo> Pidgin lover here
<th1> hi
<BUGabundo> hey th1
<th1> the netbook support is great in karmic I just upgraded my eee 1000he :)
<th1> some crashes of course but they had all been reported already
<natewiebe13> after blacklisting floppy.. you are supposed to run update-initramfs .. what variable is it?
<natewiebe13> -u?
<th1> but the sound volume is just way too low. I saw there was a bug filed, due to 2 volume control appplets but it was fixed as of yesterday. but now the volume is still low and I can't find any other bug reports. Should I file a new one?
<natewiebe13> for some reason.. one controls pcm and the other controls master
<natewiebe13> what you have to do is run alsamixer in terminal and crank master and pcm
<natewiebe13> th1: try that
<natewiebe13> th1: and then let me know if that fixes it
<th1> they are already maxed out :/ first thing I tried.. second thing was upgrade bios
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: that's with billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> he is the resident expert :)
<billybigrigger> ?
<natewiebe13> after blacklisting floppy.. you are supposed to run update-initramfs .. anyone know what variable?
<yofel> natewiebe13: use 'update-initramfs -u -k all'
<BUGabundo> th1: install pavucontrol and pavman
<BUGabundo> check gains there
<billybigrigger> -u should do it
<natewiebe13> thanks
<th1> BUGabundo, no package matches pavman, installing pavucontrol now
 * billybigrigger thinks....
<billybigrigger> haha should have thought before i spoke
<natewiebe13> also.. anyone know why the mixer applet controls pcm and the volume on my keyboard controls master?
<BUGabundo> !search pavman
<ubottu> Found:
<th1> BUGabundo, in pavucontrol it's maced out too
<th1> maxed out even
<BUGabundo> th1: paman
<billybigrigger> anyone here good with cherry picking kernel commits from kernel.org? i wish sarvatt was around
<natewiebe13> anyone know why the mixer applet controls pcm and the volume on my keyboard controls master?
<th1> BUGabundo, paman has tons of info but no volume control. Anything particular I'm looking for?
<BUGabundo> th1: the advanced option to control GAIN
<BUGabundo> I had a control on 50% and several on 999999%
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: do you know why the volume applet controls pcm and not master volume?
<billybigrigger> everyone here still have 2 volume applets?
<billybigrigger> i lost 1 today
<natewiebe13> 1
<billybigrigger> k good
<natewiebe13> the 1 that i have controls pcm
<th1> BUGabundo, that's got it
<th1> BUGabundo, when it's on 200% then it's about how it was before I upgraded to Karmic and on par with XP
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: do you know why the volume applet controls pcm and not master volume?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: only one
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: now
<BUGabundo> *no
<th1> BUGabundo, are you gonna take it from here or should I file a bug with this?
<billybigrigger> oh god ubuntu's sound system/apps are just a bloody mess these days haha
<natewiebe13> am i the only one that the volume applet controls pcm?
<BUGabundo> th1 already enough audio bugs from me :)
<Bookman> Does ubuntuone work with 9.10?  I've uploaded something to my account in 9.04 and 9.10 does not see it.
<BUGabundo> if you think it's a bug, file it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: +100
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: well now *nothing* actually controls PCM
<billybigrigger> U1 works here i think
<BUGabundo> its flat rate, and it's a mess
<th1> natewiebe13, after yesdterdays fixes my applet *and* my hotkeys both control Master, as it should be
<BUGabundo> its a average of *every* app
<natewiebe13> haha
<th1> but the gain is still the problem
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, did you see that bootchart i uploaded to the share folder you linked me to?
<natewiebe13> mine controls pcm
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I haven't
<Bookman> billybigrigger: you know, or you've tried from another machine?
 * BUGabundo starts U1
<billybigrigger> Bookman, im in 9.10
<billybigrigger> seems to work here
<th1> ok heres something funny
<billybigrigger> i only have 1 machine to test on though
<Bookman> Yes, it starts up here.  But I've uploaded something on one machine running 9.04 and 9.10 never sees the files
<Bookman> billybigrigger: understood.
<natewiebe13> i have alsamixer in terminal and when i move the slider up and down, the pcm level is the one that moves.. and when i move the volume control on my keyboard, it moves the master volume
<th1> if I adjust the "volume" control in paman for the card it totally distorts the sound but if I adjust it on "#12" object just below then it works
<billybigrigger> Bookman, where are you sharing to?
<billybigrigger> Bookman, im not sure about U1, BUGabundo sent me an invite and i uploaded 1 file to it, and haven't done much research/playing around with it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: 22sevs
<BUGabundo> not bad
<BUGabundo> I wish I new why mine takes 10 secs AFTER login :(
<billybigrigger> loading gnome takes about just as much time as booting
<billybigrigger> pretty sad :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i don't think your the only one
<BUGabundo> th1: distorces 'cause of the 200%
<th1> BUGabundo, no
<BUGabundo> that's why I told you to check it!
<th1> it's distorting with 200% on the Sound Card
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: what should i do to change the control
<th1> but not on "#12" below
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: lets hack your bootchart
<th1> that fixes it
<BUGabundo> and messure it past login too
<billybigrigger> lets do it
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: also, the old sound volume left a dot on my panel
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: #gedit /etc/rc5.d/S99stop-bootchart
<th1> BUGabundo, the problem is its not a gain control just a volume control that goes above 100%
<th1> as soon as I change the volume another way it gets stuck back under 100%
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: add a sleep 30 on line 41
<th1> I guess the "baseline" value is wrong somewhere
<BUGabundo> let the sleep on line 42 untouched
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: th1: I 'm no audio expert
<natewiebe13> okay
<BUGabundo> join #ubuntu-audio-help and ask dtchen when he is around
<BUGabundo> or file bugs with $ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<th1> ok
<th1> at least now I have a temporary workaround with the mixer in paman :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you must have an extra line in there, l41 is a comment, l42 pkill and l43 is sleep 2
<billybigrigger> you want it before the pkill?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: push 41 down :)))
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 30;
<BUGabundo> 	# Kill the collector process, wait for it to end
<BUGabundo> 	pkill -f /lib/bootchart/collector
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 2
<billybigrigger> roger
<billybigrigger> gonna have to wait for this kernel build to finish :(
 * BUGabundo waits for billybigrigger to reboot
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: want a dropbox account too?
<BUGabundo> I use it more then U1
<BUGabundo> plus you get 250 MiBs extra with my refer
<BUGabundo> https://www.getdropbox.com/referrals/NTExMjg5Mjk
<Shane_Fagan> I cant wait till they bring more to U1
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: me too
<Shane_Fagan> I cant wait for screensharing
<Shane_Fagan> I think thats coming soon
<Shane_Fagan> The firefox bookmark backup sounds cool too
<th1> Shane_Fagan, it's already there with a bit of hackery :)
<Bookman> billybigrigger: I'm sharing a file from one of my machines to another.
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, thanks for the referral, but im good, i don't use those kind's of services anyway :P
<Shane_Fagan> Well yeah but its not easy.
<billybigrigger> Bookman, tried #ubuntuone?
<billybigrigger> :P
<Bookman> billybigrigger: good idea!
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> Bookman, btw, there's a new version coming soon to repos
<billybigrigger> ubuntuone-client (0.91.0-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<billybigrigger>   * New upstream release.
<billybigrigger> Bookman, what does $ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client    say?
 * BUGabundo runs U1 nightlies
 * billybigrigger is running jaunty nightlies???? wtf
<billybigrigger> Installed: 0.91.0+r100-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 0.91.0+r100-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.91.0+r100-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<billybigrigger> hmm
<th1> ubuntu1 10$/month for 10gb lol
<th1> thats not gonna be a huge hit is it
<th1> Google give 10gb for $20/year
<ikonia> th1: this is for karmick chat
<ikonia> karmic even
<Bookman> billybigrigger: http://pastebin.ca/1504939
<BUGabundo> isn't karmick the frog ?
<ikonia> ha ha, no
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<billybigrigger> Bookman, well new version is coming so...you might want to wait for that, it might fix your problems, or ask in #ubuntuone
<th1> ikonia, sorry I thought it was a new feature
<ikonia> th1: no problem
<Bookman> billybigrigger: I asked at #ubuntuone....I seemed to have solved it for now.  Thanks for the help!  Greatly appreciated.
<billybigrigger> p
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> Bookman, np
<drs305> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> drs305, howdy
 * BUGabundo is still waiting for billybigrigger to reboot :p
<Shane_Fagan> lol
 * billybigrigger is still waiting for 2.6.31-rc4 to finish compiling :P
 * drs305 is still waiting for his pasta to finish cooking.
<billybigrigger> hmmm pasta
<billybigrigger> too hot to cook with the stove tonight, i'm thinking a beer and some burgers on the deck will have to do :P
<drs305> Even better!
<billybigrigger> hey, when did the fading on notifications start looking like crap?
<drs305> I saw some users mention it about 3 days ago.
<yofel> billybigrigger: you mean fuzzy?
<billybigrigger> yeah i noticed it, just the first time i've brought it up
<billybigrigger> yofel, yeah
<billybigrigger> i don't get it
<BUGabundo> and why aint pidgin putting IRC notices on OSD ?
<yofel> I think that started when the theme was changed, and it looks really odd...
<billybigrigger> it looks like garbage, not odd
<billybigrigger> i think once moused over it should just close
<BUGabundo> I'll make canonical UI devs pay for my new set of eyes
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> I can't see those things :(
<yofel> I can't remember who, but somebody complained that the notifications are fuzzy all the time for him
<billybigrigger> he needs an eye exam
<th1> wow the 3rd hplip update in 24 hours ;)
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<BUGabundo> there you are
<BUGabundo> I knew it I knew some DO dev
<BUGabundo> and you were offline
<yofel> billybigrigger: I'm using rather small font sizes here on my system, but the notify-osd sizes are worth using a maginfier for *-.-
<BUGabundo> +1
<BUGabundo> and still no way to control them, theme them, change locations :(
<billybigrigger> yofel, what size?
<iddo> how to set password lock with md5 in grub2 ?
<billybigrigger> i have font size set to 10 with 85 dpi
<billybigrigger> they look fine here
<BUGabundo> iddo: how about "good night" first ? :p
<billybigrigger> in 1280x1024
<Shane_Fagan> I love the new font
<DanaG> I find the new notify-osd bubbles annoyingly skinny.
<DanaG> And too blurry.
<Shane_Fagan> I think they are a lot cooler
<yofel> billybigrigger: the notifcations here are some 8 or 9pt for title and i guess 6pt for the message. The system is set to 9 with 96dpi and 1680x1050
 * Twigathy doesn't think he's seen any of them!
<Twigathy> oh, apparently the package is installed...
<billybigrigger> yofel, ahh that would explain it :P i was going to say, everything looks fine here :P
<yofel> billybigrigger: I know, but they looked ok until a while ago. And I didn't change system font sizes for quite a while
<billybigrigger> do you read the karmic changes mailing list?
<billybigrigger> notify-osd (0.9.15-0ubuntu1)
<DanaG> wow, I just pushed "mute/unmute" 5 times... and the damn notify-osd lagggged like 3 seconds... and then showed only one bubble.
 * Twigathy grins - notify-send --urgency=critical CHEESE
<billybigrigger> there were about 10 changes, on the 21st, that all look to screw with bubble width, shadows, margins, haha
<yofel> billybigrigger: no, I look at the changelog with aptitude when I want, I've got other MLs that take my time :P
<DanaG> oh, no wonder it's laggy.... I'm doing a xilinx tools synthesis thingy AND running filelight, at the same time.
<billybigrigger> yofel, check pm, that is why everything looks messed up
<yofel> hm... *quite* some messing arout in the changelog -.-
<billybigrigger> haha yeah alot
<DanaG> For me, notify-osd is now like 7 centimeters wide and 1.5 centimeters tall.
<DanaG> I'm from USA, but I hate inches.
<BUGabundo> $ notify-send --urgency=critical CHEESE
<BUGabundo> The program 'notify-send' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<DanaG> =þ
<yofel> billybigrigger: I already opened it with aptitude myself :P
<billybigrigger> ahh
<DanaG> Oh, and anything notify-send sends... shows up for TEN friggin' seconds.
<DanaG> That's 8-9 seconds too long.
<billybigrigger> why isn't any of this customizable?
<billybigrigger> like how long notifications are displayed, title and body text fonts/sizes
<BUGabundo> hack the code!
<billybigrigger> ? wouldn't it make sense to let the user customize this?
<yofel> that's what I would like to know too...
<yofel> BUGabundo: no time for that :(
<DanaG> Looks like they've been hanging out with Apple a bit too much.
<Shane_Fagan> They just want some nice UI
<Shane_Fagan> I think thats good
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: but this is LINUX
<BUGabundo> its where WE control EVERTHING
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, btw, just creating my kernel images and tar'ing now, so i'll be rebooting soon
<billybigrigger> :P hehe
<BUGabundo> not where we are told what to do :(
<Shane_Fagan> Well they will make some kind of customisation eventually its just not the time. They want something that works well first and thats the way most people make software
<BUGabundo> do you really think so?
<Shane_Fagan> Tep
<BUGabundo> unless one of the devs says so, I doubt it
<Shane_Fagan> *Yep
<yofel> Shane_Fagan: they would have had time for that if they hadn't broken update-manager notification behaviour...
<BUGabundo> +1
<Shane_Fagan> Well you have to brake some eggs to make pancakes :)
<billybigrigger> ya but some people like blueberry pancakes, and some like strawberry, some like chocolate chip pancakes
<billybigrigger> :P
<Twigathy> And some prefer yorkshire puddings and require an oven
<Shane_Fagan> Stop making me hungry
<yofel> Shane_Fagan: well, then at least don't forget to add some sugar, they don't taste that good right now :(
<Shane_Fagan> haha
<billybigrigger> 35:43.53elapsed <--- fastest kernel compile i've had yet!!! haha
<DanaG> 1.5 × 7 is nowhere near the nice golden-ratio.
<DanaG> Sure would look a lot nicer with the bubbles in a nicer shape.
<BUGabundo> now I want my choculate!
<DanaG> Right now they look like somebody stuck them in a taffy puller and stretched them.
<billybigrigger> you guys have widescreen monitors?
<billybigrigger> looks fine on my 4:3
<DanaG> oh yeah, and update-manager... is not a case of "we'll fix it later"... it's a "we like it this way, so neeener neeener neener"
<BUGabundo> well it still stays on top of Firefox search
<DanaG> Try measuring a bubble with screenruler -- with screen DPI set.
<BUGabundo> doh forgot to file that bug yesterday
<BUGabundo> danr LP maintanence
<BUGabundo> now im to sleepy to do it right
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-24
<BUGabundo> 1280x800 here that what? 16:10 »
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> (12:00:19 AM) Day changed to 24 Jul 2009
<BUGabundo> even my clock is slow
<Shane_Fagan> Use the timeservers
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ya thats 16:10
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: its not a question of time
<Shane_Fagan> ah
<BUGabundo> its a question of pidgin it self not running on time
<DanaG> google "javascript dpi calculator"
<DanaG> yay, the higher DPI, the more awesome the display.  Especially in Linux.
<DanaG> Well, except with certain closed-source software.
<BUGabundo>  I have a 22 wide screen at work
<BUGabundo> and a 13.3" laptop at hom
<BUGabundo> takes me a while to get used to the lower space
<DanaG> Nobody makes a 147 DPI desktop display.
<DanaG> Oh, and having an LCD I can see clearly, even when outside in direct sun, is awesome.
<nhasian> hello everyone
<Spaghetti-code> dpi
<Spaghetti-code> lol
<nhasian> hello everyone
<Spaghetti-code> dots per inch, what a obsolete measurement
<Spaghetti-code> change to metrics like everyone on the earth USA
<TheInfinity> Spaghetti-code: dpi is used worldwide :p
<nhasian> i think they tried to pass that law in congress on at least two occasions
<DanaG> yeah, US Standard sucks.
<yofel> well ok, could somebody run s/dpi/ppi on the channel backlog? :P
<Spaghetti-code> no infinity, you cannot longer use it in the EU
<Spaghetti-code> you have to use dots per "metrics"
<Spaghetti-code> if you use it, you get a fine
 * billybigrigger reboots
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo,  :P
<yofel> Spaghetti-code: in *what* iso standard was that defined?
<Spaghetti-code> in the new standard
<yofel> Spaghetti-code: what number? (Didn't hear about that)
<TheInfinity> Spaghetti-code: dpi is used in professionell layout / design also in europe.
<DanaG> damnit, why does NOBODY make a high-DPI desktop display?
<nhasian> i found the Linux Penguin on a cereal box today: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7667353
<yofel> TheInfinity: the fact stays that we were talking about lcds where we should have used ppi instead :P
<DanaG> If I want to match my internal LCD... I'd have to buy a SECOND laptop display... and an LCD controller.
<Spaghetti-code> dpcm is what you have to use in the EU
<DanaG> 700 bucks total.
<TheInfinity> yofel: he said it in general - and thats wrong :p
<DanaG> I saw one of them thar boxes just the other day.
<yofel> Spaghetti-code: This still is the first time I hear that, got some source?
<Spaghetti-code> yes
<BUGabundo>     https://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/2.6.31-4.20
<BUGabundo> yay a new kernel :\\\
<billybigrigger> damn kernel's that won't boot :P
<DanaG> 2.6.31 kernel won't see initramfs if I boot it via UEFI.
<Spaghetti-code> someone puti e4defrag into the kernel! its lame to compile it again just because someone thinks its unusable
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger:     https://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/2.6.31-4.20
<Spaghetti-code> e2fsprogs lol
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=15
<billybigrigger> there's my bootcharts BUGabundo
<Spaghetti-code> its very cold here , aprox -20°K
<billybigrigger> sorted newest to oldest
<yofel> Spaghetti-code: e4defrag support is in the 2.6.31 kernel, but e4defrag is only in git yet
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ya i've been git pull'ing from linus' source
<billybigrigger> the kernel booted, just something wrong with nvidia drivers
<BUGabundo> mailine kernel ppa should have a daily for karmic
<DanaG> negative kelvin?
<BUGabundo> ot just jaunty
<DanaG> =þ
<Spaghetti-code> DanaG: bose einstein condensate
<DanaG> That's "really low", not negative.
<Spaghetti-code> yeah, just kiddin'
<BUGabundo> *not
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: your server is slow :(
<billybigrigger> your in portugal
<billybigrigger> :P your slow haha
<DanaG> somebody 'version' me, just for the heck of it.
<BUGabundo> I'm on 3G so I guess you may be right
<billybigrigger> 2mb/s download with a capped 120k/sec upload :P
<BUGabundo> 81MiB/s
<BUGabundo> not bad
<BUGabundo> SATA disc?
<DanaG> My version string is "Oooh, that thing has numbers on it!"
<billybigrigger> yeah
<Shane_Fagan> I hit 2200kbs a min ago
<BUGabundo> that DHCPClient killed you
<DanaG> Now, who here gets that reference?
<BUGabundo> why did it take so long?
<BUGabundo> wasn't the address in the arp pool?
 * billybigrigger looks
<Shane_Fagan> I wonder why the update manager doesnt measure in mb/s
<BUGabundo> 4 secs for ined to start billybigrigger?? darn
<BUGabundo> 17secs to gdm start, 20 to login
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: you have the same bug as me
<billybigrigger> ya it sucks
<BUGabundo> gdm starts metacity and that takes *13* f***** secs to release to compiz
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: sleep 30 is not enouth for you
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> put 40
<billybigrigger> feels so much faster :)
<BUGabundo> what is bluetooh-apple?
<billybigrigger> from $ sudo shutdown now to grub is like 30 secs, then ~25s to login, then 20s to a usable desktop
<billybigrigger> i don't know
<billybigrigger> i don't have any bluetooth devices
<BUGabundo> gconf is tooooo heavy
<BUGabundo> they need to make it faster
<BUGabundo> its killing the disk post login :(
<Shane_Fagan> Id love if bluetooth wasnt a dependency
<Shane_Fagan> Like it should be installed if bluetooth is detected but not a dependency
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: love the null applet LOLOOL
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: welcome to the Works For Everybody distro
<BUGabundo> want light? go Debian
<Shane_Fagan> But it wastes CPU time
<Shane_Fagan> and isnt needed if you dont have bluetooth
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, trying sleep 50
<Shane_Fagan> Debian's dev release cycle is way too slow
<billybigrigger> and rc4 kernel
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, after a few beers and burgers :P you gonna be around in an hour or so? or is it nappy time? :)
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: use experimental or sid
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: almost 1am
<billybigrigger> well if i miss ya see ya tommarow :P
<BUGabundo> been telming myself to go to bed for the last 40 min
<billybigrigger> but its BURGER TIME!!! haha
<Shane_Fagan> Na ill just stick with ubuntu plus im a member around here :)
<billybigrigger> nom nom nom
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: email me some of those burgers
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: so am I
<BUGabundo> and a lot of this guys
<Shane_Fagan> BUGabundo: awesome
<Shane_Fagan> Ive been one for a month ish
<BUGabundo> since april I think....
<BUGabundo> but I was just to lazy to apply sooner
<BUGabundo> I wanted to do it back in november
<Shane_Fagan> Same here
<BUGabundo> and then we see ppl like akgarner
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> come in here and all of the sudden get member ship
<Shane_Fagan> h
<Shane_Fagan> ha
<BUGabundo> while the rest of us _trolls_ require 4y of hard work
<Shane_Fagan> Well ive only been using ubuntu for 2 years
 * BUGabundo been using/supporting U full time since 2006
<Shane_Fagan> the end of 07 for me
<Shane_Fagan> I did support on launchpad for a long time though
<Shane_Fagan> And I run the Irish translations too
 * BUGabundo $ sle -ep; echo load /dev/urandom /dev/eyes
<yofel> gn BUGabundo
<xxploit> question, would someone have the link to grab the minimal install image for 9.10
<blueyed_> xxploit: try via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<DanaG> No probe response from AP 00:16:01:d6:9b:a8 after 200ms, disconnecting.
<DanaG> argh!
<billybigrigger> DanaG, nm woes?
<DanaG> Before, it was... but the longer break was me rebooting to try mainline kernel.
<DanaG> It's also highly possible my AP was acting up.
<DanaG> My EFI-based booting has broken recently...
<DanaG> It refuses to acknowledge the presence of initramfs... and thus fails to comprehend UUIDs.
<sp219_> hello. I'm running karmic alpha 3... I can't boot into windows. I see a menuconfig section for it in grub.cfg, but it doesn't show up in the actual grub menu.
<sp219_> nevermind... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/grub2/+bug/402795
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> oh yeah, what does Ubuntu add onto mainline 2.6.31-rc3?
<billybigrigger> kernel debugging?
<DanaG> Hmm, like what?
<DanaG> I mean, is there any benefit to the ubuntu "[SAUCE]" ones, over the same-base-version mainline?
 * billybigrigger is lost
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=533903
<ubottu> Debian bug 533903 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools: support different compression tools in mkinitramfs" [Wishlist,Open]
<DanaG> interesting.
<DanaG> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/stddef.h', needed by `grub_mkimage-util_i386_efi_grub_mkimage.o'.  Stop.
<omegamormegil> I'm trying alpha 3 via a live USB, and can't seem to get wireless working on my Dell Mini 9 with b43-fwcutter or the STA driver.  Any suggestions?
<VK7HSE> has anyone attempted to install karmic alpha3 in virtualbox 3.0.2 r49928 ???  both amd64 & i386 fail ???
<VK7HSE> desktop install that is...
<billybigrigger> where does it fail?
<ltsmooth42> Should the new ati-driver 9.7 work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Spaghetti-code> i have no clue
<Spaghetti-code> i use the kernel stuff
<DanaG> ltsmooth42: good place to check: phoronix.com forums.
<ltsmooth42> thanks
<DanaG> It may be a while before somebody updates the 2.6.31 patches for 9.7.
<VK7HSE> billybigrigger: the amd64 claims that I'm not using a x86_64 (when I am!) and the i386 says that all is installed but when it restarts, it errors (virtualbox) to the point where virtualbox stops that vm... I'm currently getting the alternate amd64 & i386 to try those...
<VK7HSE> I'm not sure if the virtualbox log would assist (if this is a bug!)
<VK7HSE> this link is the amd64 issue ... http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Karmic%20Alpha3-2009-07-24-10-29-23.log  the second one is the i386 issue ... http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Karmic%20Alpha3-2009-07-24-13-41-35.log
<VK7HSE> Hmm.. ok I've just restarted the i386 install and it's now booted and working! Gahh maybe I should try sleeping! :P
<billybigrigger> glad i could help
<billybigrigger> haha
<VK7HSE> billybigrigger: but a reboot of the VM results in the same error! (just updated to current releases!) but a fresh boot of the VM if fine... so maybe it's more a virtualbox issue! ;)
<billybigrigger> what are you running?
<billybigrigger> what is the host os
<virtuald> what happend to libasound_module_pcm_a52.so?
<billybigrigger> VK7HSE, ??
<VK7HSE> billybigrigger: ok...  let me try to explain  it a little clearer then! ... whe the i386 VM botted/loaded I then updated alpha3 to current updates (synaptic) once that was complete, I then rebooted that i386 VM ... I got the same halt issue .. /home/scott/Dropbox/Public/VBox.log.3  ...  http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927280/VBox.png.2  but after closing that VM and then restarting it it then boots as expected! :-/
<VK7HSE> try http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927280/VBox.log.3 for that first link!
<billybigrigger> i think i know your problem
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> how long are you letting it wait to boot?
<billybigrigger> i can almost guarantee you that ubuntu is looking for a floppy disk
<billybigrigger> you need to blacklist your floppy module
<billybigrigger> VK7HSE, ?
<VK7HSE> it is!
<VK7HSE> err... I think!
<VK7HSE> just checking!
<billybigrigger> let it boot
<billybigrigger> it will take a few minutes, but it will boot
<VK7HSE> yeh it's disabled!
<VK7HSE> anyway I'm more concerned about the x86_64 issue!
<billybigrigger> copy and paste this
<billybigrigger> $ uname -a
<billybigrigger> and if your trying to install a 64bit ubuntu image, and your vm is not set for 64bit it might not work
<billybigrigger> you have to tell virtualbox your installing ubuntu 64bit
<billybigrigger> and your i386 image installs fine because you've told vbox its a 32bit image...
<VK7HSE> ok... shall try a little later... ;)
<billybigrigger> hold up
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/XfsgHD.html
<billybigrigger> VK7HSE, does your vbox look like that? do you see that little "64" in the corner of the ubuntu icon?
<billybigrigger> in your settings you can switch between 32/64, no need to re-install
<VK7HSE> well it didn't ... so there's my problem !!! I selected the wrong profile !!
<billybigrigger> yeah
<VK7HSE> ;)
<billybigrigger> don't delete it though, you can change the settings without re-installing
<VK7HSE> thanks ... (I'm a true professional IDIOT!)
<billybigrigger> so does it boot?
<VK7HSE> just starting now...
<VK7HSE> \o/ !!!
<VK7HSE> that's a yes!
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> right on
<billybigrigger> have fun
<VK7HSE> cool! thanks for the tip! ... a classic RTFM moment! ;)
<billybigrigger> its all good
<richardcavell> Can anyone tell me about the support for Intel GMA950 chipset in Karmic?  Is it improved over Jaunty?
<Spaghetti-code> how can i smoke a bong?
<Tekno> morning
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, do you know why in firefox with the dust-sand theme the url bar has incorrect highlighting?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems the selection background is white
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but only in firefox
<ikonia> Le-Chuck_ITA: speak to the guy who made the theme ?
<ikonia> Le-Chuck_ITA: I didn't think the themes where provided by ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ikonia: no it's just in firefox
<rob__> hello
<rob__> <rob__> ok well when i boot LINUX KARMIC latest kernel, it looks like it will boot fine, and then firstly it says "NVIDIA (96.43.10) FAIL"      Then when it rund through that it says ASSUMING DRIVE CACH: WRITE THROUGH,    it says this twice and then o the second just freezes and wont boot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it's a new theme in karmic ikonia
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I didn't install that separately as far as I remember but maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but the problem is only in firefox
<ikonia> Le-Chuck_ITA: I'd double check it, but if not log it as a bug
<ikonia> rob__: which kernel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ikonia: a bug in firefox anyways but how can I know if it's installed by default? I need to know if... the intersection between the transitive closure of reverse depends and the packages installed by default is non-empty! :)
<rob__> latest one?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no easier
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  I just need to know if it's installed by default
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a list somewhere
<ikonia> rob__: which one
<rob__> i dont know to be hnest
<ikonia> rob__: then you can't report an error
<ikonia> rob__: you need to get details
<rob__> this happened after i set the nvidia driver to 96 and turned compiz off
<ikonia> rob__: the initial error suggests the nvidia module is not compatible with the kernel
<ikonia> rob__: where did you get the nvidia module ?
<rob__> well it worked fine before i did that ^^^
<ikonia> rob__: where did you get the nvidia module ?
<rob__> usual default nvidia drivers from linux add ons packages
<rob__> i was using117 but someone told me to use the earlier 96 one
<ikonia> rob__: well that messages suggests that module can't be loaded, but I'd be surprised if thast caused the machie to hang
<rob__> so ....
<ikonia> so ?
<rob__> what should i do?
<ikonia> find out what kernel you're runnining for starters
<rob__> ok stay online please!!
<rob__> ikonia?
<rob__> ikonia?
<ikonia> yes
<rob__> 2.6.31-3
<ikonia> rob__: so search the launchad bug page at a high level to check for any known bugs
<yofel> maybe the nvidia-96 driver needs the same 2.6.31 patches like n-180?
<ikonia> rob__: then boot into single usermode - if possible, and disable the nvidia driver
<ikonia> rob__: failing that boot from a livecd, mount your 9.10 install and disable the nvidia driver
<ikonia> rob__: then test your 9.10 install again
<rob__> so what can i do? just give me an easy solutino
<ikonia> rob__: I've just given you 3 steps
<rob__> i dont want a fesh install
<ikonia> no-one said a fresh install
<ikonia> re-read what I typed
<rob__> ok il try that
<rob__> bye
<rob__> for now....
<zniavre_> nvidia made a driver for legacy card 173.14.20 maybe they made for older card too
<rob__> ikonia
<ikonia> yes ?
<rob__> no worky
<rob__> i logged into a single user session
<ikonia> what doesn't ?
<rob__> mounted the drive
<rob__> changed back to the latest drivers
<rob__> and it still hangs on assuming drive cache : write through
<rob__> just stops
<ikonia> I suggest disabling nvidia totally
<rob__> i dont think its to do with nvidia why it wont bot
<rob__> boot*
<ikonia> ok then I'm done helping
<rob__> sorry?
<rob__> no i do need your help badly
<rob__> it always said nvidia fail before but still booted
<rob__> please please i need it running
<zniavre_> you can't run 173.14 drivers?
<zniavre_> nvidia made a new one updated for recent kernel
<rob__> 180?
<zniavre_> no 173 for legacy card
<rob__> I ONT KNOW I NEED HELPP
<rob__> assuming drive chache: write through??? and then stops
<ikonia> rob__: why are you running the development/unstable version of an OS if you need it so bad ?
<zniavre_> wich card ?
<ikonia> why are you not running a stable oS ?
<rob__> i dont know
<ikonia> rob__: right - so use a stable OS
<rob__> look im fairly new to linux ok
<ikonia> rob__: so use a stable OS
<ikonia> install 9.04 and upgrade if/when 9.10 is stable
<rob__> im just trying my best, and all love all apects of the os
<ikonia> then use a stable OS
<ikonia> learning on a developmetn OS is not a good idea, especially if it's something you need to be working more than not
<rob__> how can i downgrade without frsh install?
<ikonia> do a fresh install of 9.04
<ikonia> you can't downgrade
<Tekno> just save your /home
<rob__> I CANT LOSE EVERYTHING THOUGH
<ikonia> don't use caps please
<rob__> sorrry
<zniavre_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.13.html
<ikonia> rob__: you need to boot a livecd - mount /home and back it up
<ikonia> rob__: or backup the data you want to keep - where ever it is
<zniavre_> thjis one can compile on recent kernel 2.6.30 / 31
<rob__> i dont have any backup storage
<rob__> :(
<ikonia> rob__: use a CD/DVD
<zniavre_> living on the edge ?
<rob__> zniavre... can you open that driver from boot?
<ikonia> rob__: stop using the development version
<ikonia> rob__: read the topic
<ikonia> quote "Karmic is  NOT RELEASED and may break your system
<ikonia> "
<rob__> well ubuntu allowed me to uograde to it so i did
<ikonia> rob__: the sooner you start using a stable system the better
<ikonia> rob__: ubuntu did not offer an upgrade to 9.10 - you must have gone looking for it
<rob__> no i really didint
<rob__> opened update maager and there it was
<rob__> im not joking
<ikonia> rob__: you must have as 9.10 is not offered to 9.04 installs without you enabling development releases
<zniavre_> rob__,  you should find an how to in your language to know how to install  nvidia.run it's quite easy if you faollow step by step process
<ikonia> rob__: either way - you need to re-install 9.04 and use a stable OS
<zniavre_> :o(
<zniavre_> no backup ...
<om26er> plz tell me what is the respository of karmic
<om26er> e.g. deb http:///launch
<om26er> can i partially update jaunty with the updates of karmic???
<SwedeMike> why would you want to do that?
<om26er> i want softwares to be updated
<yofel> om26er: you don't want to add the karmic sources to your software sources, you'll either get karmic or break your system by doing that
<maxb> You can't mix and match with later distroseries
<yofel> om26er: you can get specific ones from packages.ubuntu.com instead
<om26er> what will happen if i add karmic respository in jaunty
<om26er> ?
<yofel> om26er: you'll probably get karmic
<yofel> since all packages will be updated
<om26er> can u give me that respo?
<maxb> You'll either end up with a poorly managed complete upgrade to karmic, or a horrendous mismatch which NO ONE will want to help you with
<yofel> om26er: are you sure you want to break your system?
<om26er> np
<yofel> then get the package you want from packages.ubuntu.com instead
<maxb> om26er: I could, but I don't think I would be acting responsibly or in your best interests if I did.
<om26er> ok then i try packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest6103> Hi everyone. It's richardcavell here. I have a Macbook with Intel GMA 950.  I installed all the packages from xorg-edgers, as well as Linux 2.6.30.  Now X won't boot.  I can sometimes hear the startup sound, and I usually get a mouse pointer, but otherwise a black screen.  Any ideas?
<rsk> Guest6103: are you using karmic?
<Guest6103> rsk: No, I'm using Jaunty. But in order to upgrade my drivers I upgraded my Linux kernel (that seems to have worked okay), and I also upgraded all my video drivers to the edgy versions.
<rsk> right then > #ubuntu
<Guest6103> rsk: Okay
<Guest6103> where did ubuntu-x go?
<rsk> no idea, never been there
<Guest6103> it might only exist periodically when they conference
<oli_> Has the shortcut for the run dialogue and menu (alt+F2 and alt+F1 respectively) changed or broken? They're not firing for me at all.
<Almindor> anyone knows where the removable media volume mount options are stored?
<cortex_sk> Almindor: i think it depends on your desktop environment
<Almindor> found it via gconf-edit
<Almindor> just note, I hope you can change them via the volume options on unmounted volumes in the future too (it's kind critical people don't get locked out of their drives)
<aubre> karmic a3 worked great for me , even setup my Creative Labs X-Fi card perfectly!
<tux_> anyone running alpha3, whats it like?
<gnomefreak> tux_: its like a2
<tux_> i never tried it
<tux_> is bash 2 faster?
<tux_> sorry grub 2
<tux_> doh
<gnomefreak> tux_: other than newer packages and breakage there is nothing that you might notice other than boot time is faster
<gnomefreak> grub was never slow
<Fluffles> Why was totem-xine removed from karmic?
 * gnomefreak not sure how grub could be fast/slow
<tux_> i tried empathy before and found it quite bland, have they changed it in anyway
<tux_> pidgin seems polished compared with it :/
<tux_> oh hey added banshee didn't they
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: it wasnt
<tux_> glad they got rid of rhythmbox, never liked it
<gnomefreak> !info totem-xine karmic
<ubottu> totem-xine (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.1-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 48 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Fluffles> gnomefreak, it was. The totem-xine package is now just an empty transitional package.
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: thats not being removed
<tux_> are noticeable different using ext4?
<tux_> s/are/any
<gnomefreak> it is now in the package totem
<Fluffles> Ok, lets rephrase, why was the xine-lib backend removed from totem?
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: apt-cache show totem-xine   look at the depends
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: now that is a good question
<gnomefreak> Provides: totem-gstreamer, totem-xine
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: it wasnt totem provides both of those now
<gnomefreak> looks like they made totem a meta package with both gstreamer and xine
<Fluffles> gnomefreak, ok it says it provides them, But the xine-lib backend is still non existant.
<Fluffles> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/2.27.1-1ubuntu1/+changes <-- It says there that it was removed. Just doesn't say why.
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: replaced by another package i would guess
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> daz:depending on your problem if noone can help you here file a bug on compiz
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: upstream changes here is the bug report Provides: totem-gstreamer, totem-xine
<Fluffles> gnomefreak, copy and paste failed? heh
<daz> gnomefreak: I found a similar bug on lp (LP: 391461), just not sure if it _is_ a compiz issue or an issue with the driver
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: bug 373540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373540 in totem "Update to 2.27.1" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373540
<daz> gnomefreak: when you enable compiz, the draw performance is terrible - and the system unusable
<gnomefreak> i see that now sorry
<BluesKaj> hmm, got 72 updates coming down the pipe...hope everything holds together :)
<gnomefreak> daz: could be video drivers
<daz> gnomefreak: running atm with the module loaded fine but compiz off
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: it should at least main gnome parts
<Fluffles> gnomefreak, Ah i see, thanks.
<BluesKaj> not much gnome on my setup, gnomefreak ..lots of k-stuff tho
<daz> gnomefreak: any tips on how I can help narrow down the culprit, or best to leave it filed against compiz for now? bug 391461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in compiz "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391461
<gnomefreak> Fluffles: for more info you would have to check with upstream changelog
<gnomefreak> daz: looking
<gnomefreak> daz: more than likely its nvidia drivers but leave it as compiz i dont have alot of time to look at logs today. its my last day here for a week or so, im trying to get caught up  :)
<daz> gnomefreak: ok, thanks for taking a look :)
<gnomefreak> drs305: do your updates today no compiz updates for a while now though
<gnomefreak> same with the 180 drivers
<natewiebe13> where should i go to request a package to be put in the repos?
<natewiebe13> is it possible?
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<natewiebe13> ubottu: it isnt something i made.. it would just be nice to add winetricks into the repos.. lots of people use it, and it would be nice to make it a recommended package for wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> Pici: it isnt something i made.. it would just be nice to add winetricks into the repos.. lots of people use it, and it would be nice to make it a recommended package for wine
<natewiebe13> Pici: whats your opinion on that?
<Pici> natewiebe13: The second link there describes the process for requesting that a package be added to the repositories
<Pici> natewiebe13: bug 379742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379742 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Winetricks" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379742
<daz> gnomefreak: just spoke to someone on the forum with the same graphics card as me with the same problem, so I think you're right about the driver being at fault. what package should I mark the bug as, nvidia-graphics-drivers?
<BluesKaj> daz, which nvidia card ?
<daz> product: G72M [GeForce Go 7400]
<daz> Quadro something or other
<daz> Dell D820
<daz> BluesKaj: that was @ you, whoops :)
<BluesKaj> daz, the nvidia-gkx-180 driver should support that card , I'm assuming you have that driver installed ?
<BluesKaj> correction : nvidia-glx-180
<daz> BluesKaj: certainly do: Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> daz: BluesKaj has the right package.
<daz> gnomefreak: ok, I'll file against that. should I tag it as a regression? was working fine in Jaunty
<Laibsch> I have a package that is in the Debian NEW queue.  I expect it to clear in about six weeks.  Is that going to be tight for inclusion to Karmic?  Should I rather not wait and apply for inclusion in Karmic straight away?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> daz regression-potential
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's the tag for now
<daz> Le-Chuck_ITA: thanks :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I keep forgetting the name of the ubuntu xorg channel, anyone?
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu-x
<Pici> #ubuntu-x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so easy to type, so easy to forget :) thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> the command to upgrade from jaunty to karmic is update-manager-kde -d
<eagles0513875> or update-manager -d
<eagles0513875> answered my own question
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<Pici> BluesKaj: no... that won't upgrade between releases.
<BluesKaj> odd, that's the command I used
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<EagleScreen> i think it is update-notifier-kde -d
<eagles0513875> i used update-notifier -d after pressing alt+f2 and its upgrading
<eagles0513875> its using the gnome update manager though which i find interesting
<EagleScreen> it shouldn't use the gnome update manager
<BluesKaj> of course iI upgraded the sources.list first
<eagles0513875> what command should i have used
<eagles0513875> i used update-manager-kde -d and it wasnt working for me
<BluesKaj> dunno if it's amatter of which is correct , they prolly all are ,it's just the vehicle you use to get there
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875: use: kdesudo update-notifier-kde -d
<eagles0513875> true BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> that's graphical
<BluesKaj> kdesudo
<Pici> BluesKaj: touching the sources.list and doing dist-upgrade can cause issues.  There are often extra steps that the update-manager does when it does a release upgarde.
<eagles0513875> EagleScreen: just need to hit alt+f2 to open up the lil run like box and type in the command there no need for sudo or kdesudo or anything
<eagles0513875> how come for instance update-manager-kde isnt installed outa the box
<BluesKaj> Pici, i made sure i did an update and upgrade , then an autoclean before editing the sources.list ...it worked quite cleanly for me and I've used that method for the last 4 releases
<eagles0513875> the update-manager-kde -d isnt working for me
<EagleScreen> it is update-notifier-kde -d
<EagleScreen> update-notifier launchs later update-manager-kde
<eagles0513875> i was typing that and nothing happened
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875: are you in jaunty?
<eagles0513875> ya i am on a virtual machine
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875: be sure you have installed update-notifier-kde and update-manager-kde
<eagles0513875> says there are no installation candidates
<bmunger> suspend stopped working after update with ati open source drivers
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875: if cannot use update-notifier/manager to upgrade for any reason, use aptitude at the Debian way
<eagles0513875> what is the debian way if you dont mind me asking
<bmunger> aptitude seems safer at doing everything
<eagles0513875> well i havent had issues the non debian way though upgrading
<EagleScreen> eagles0513875: set your repositories pointing to karmic, and later update packages
<Spaghetti-code> i smell its stable
<Spaghetti-code> i need another login screen
<eagles0513875> isnt that risky to do though
<Spaghetti-code> i want a pop up box with the same theme i've using on the machine
<EagleScreen> it is better doing the upgrade in some parts, first upgrading the kernel, the xorg, aptitude and reboot, and later running $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade, and later $sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Spaghetti-code> so there must be a way to define it in the appearance of gnome
<eagles0513875> im gonna reinstall teh vm its no big didnt have anything installed on it anyway
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, why a vm ?
<eagles0513875> im on my laptop
<eagles0513875> have karmic on my desktop upstairs
<BluesKaj> I found that wubi is better for a laptop with vista due to the bootloader probs one has with that version of windows
<BluesKaj> the bootloader / grub can be installed but it involves fooling with the BCD editor ,  http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=1709&tag=nl.e064
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: this is mac
<BluesKaj> then what about parallels ?
<SeveredCross> I could boot Win7 fine via GRUB.
<SeveredCross> So I'm not sure what the problem is.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: would need to purchase it
<BluesKaj> SeveredCross, I'm dual booting W7 and kubuntu , but I just edited grub to tget W7 access ,since kubuntu was already installed
<BluesKaj> but installing kubuntu on a vista/W7 pc is more difficult due to the BCD setup om windows
<BluesKaj> om=on
<yofel> bneff: welcome :)
<bneff> I'm trying to install Karmic Alpha 3, but having issues with the installer
<bneff> after starting Ubiquity the screen starts doing some strange vertical lines
<bneff> found a safe graphics option, but still happens
<robert__> I'm having a problem with karmic and my sound. I hear it only cracking. it worked fine with jaunty. I've a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<robert__> something known in this area? found nothing on google
<veck> HOW DO i CHANGE THE IMAGE OF A DESKTOP ICON?
<veck> sry for caps
<BluesKaj> veck, right click on the icon, choose icon settings, click the icon in the dialog box , then you have a choice of system icons or other , with a drop down box beside it of icon sources , then scroll to find wgat you want
<BluesKaj> wgat=what
<veck> BluesKaj: ty
<BluesKaj> !intelhd | robert__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<BluesKaj> !intel-audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-audio
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> robert__, do you see the above ?
<robert__> re
<robert__> sorry was away
<robert__> will look into it, but it worked with jaunty
<robert__> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<robert__> Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
<robert__> Codec: Intel G45 DEVCTG
<DanaG> what the heck kind of name is this?  "palimpsest"
<DanaG> pa...limp....sest?
<DanaG> How about "gnome-disk-utility"?  Is that name not good enough?  =þ
<hggdh> well, there is palimpset, a piece of paper (or whatever) that has been erased and written over again
<robert__> BluesKaj: the problem is that I hear sound, but its just cracks, but the occure only when "real" sound should occure
<hggdh> darnit. palimpsest
<BluesKaj> robert__, maybe you have your card set to digital out instead of analog
<DPic> is karmic going to include firefox 3.5?
<arand> DPic: that's the plan afaik
<DPic> arand, any idea when that's happening?
<DPic> i was surprised to find it's not in alpha 3
<DPic> was something holding it back?
<ruslanr> DPic: I heard, that FF 3.5 will appear in beta
<DPic> ruslanr, weird, why so late?
<ruslanr> don't know
<DPic> hmm
<DPic> oh, and does anybody know of a bug where karmic can't boot up while an ipod is plugged in?
<yofel> DPic: firefox-3.5 is already included, it's just not the default
<ruslanr> DPic: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<DPic> yofel, any idea why it isn't yet?
<DPic> ruslanr, thanks
<robert__> BluesKaj: didn't find any settings in alsamixer that helpt
<robert__> helped
<DPic> karmic also can't seem to detect the permissions of my external HDD, and it mounts to some crazy location which i cannot edit
<DPic> usually it just mounts as /media/disk and i set it to mount as /media/storage, but now it's mounting as 28e491bb-9fd3-4267-b331-46c1ffff9357
<BluesKaj> robert__, system settings/multimeddia/music/output device preference , then check your choice with the test tab
<blk> i'm running karmic and when enabling compiz via preferences / appearance it enables them, then disables them again and posts an error message saying it failed.. by console however compiz --replace works just fine.. running a GM45 with KMS enabled
<BluesKaj> DPic, how is your device listed in dolphin /properties?
<DPic> BluesKaj, dolphin?
<BluesKaj> err nautilus
<ruslanr> blk: I've got this error sometimes too
<natewiebe13> anyone know why the new mixer applet is controlling pcm and not volume?
<natewiebe13> *master
<SeveredCross> natewiebe13: Check your GNOME soud properties.
<SeveredCross> Though TBH, I'm not a big fan of the new mixer applet.
<DPic> BluesKaj, what do you mean how is it listed?
<blk> ruslanr, i've got it continuously since quite the beginning of karmic branch.. usually i don't bother running compiz but it's a nice eye catcher ;)
<BluesKaj> nm DPic , I'll leave this to the gnome users here
<blk> ruslanr, also on intel GPU with KMS? (i don't think it's KMS, i've had it before)
<natewiebe13> SeveredCross: what do you mean.. right click and press sound preferences?
<ruslanr> blk: nope, nvidia 8600gt
<DPic> BluesKaj, haha ok
<blk> ruslanr, ok.. must be software then :)
<natewiebe13> SeveredCross: there is no option to change what it controls.. i know its controling pcm because i checked in alsamixer
<SeveredCross> natewiebe13: No, System->Preferences->Sound.
<natewiebe13> SeveredCross: its the exact same thing
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<SeveredCross> Must've changed recently.
<natewiebe13> yeah
<ruslanr> blk: I experience this thing from Intrepid :)
<natewiebe13> i remember the option
<SeveredCross> Mine must have leftover settings from Jaunty.
<natewiebe13> maybe
<SeveredCross> I think they changed it to comply with PulseAudio's flat volumes garbage, which is horribly broken.
<ruslanr> blk: I mean, when I can't return compiz back :)
<natewiebe13> i did a fresh install from a daily build about 2 weeks ago
<SeveredCross> I can't stand PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> DPic, there must be a listing of connected devices , then look at properties to see how the device is named and then make sure it's in your fstab
<natewiebe13> same
<SeveredCross> It doesn't support my audio hardware correctly, it breaks volumes all the time, etc.
<natewiebe13> i prefer the way it was set up with jaunty
<robert__> it works with mplayer, just not with pulse audio
<SeveredCross> Yeah, the Jaunty set up was nice.
<natewiebe13> mine works fine except how it controls pcm
<natewiebe13> but i do like how you can change volume from each app
<SeveredCross> I have a laptop with 2.1 channels, and there is *no* way to fix that.
<SeveredCross> Literally, I hacked away at the pulseaudio config files for 2-3 hours once, could not get it to see my audio as 2.1 channels.
<SeveredCross> The LFE channel *gets* output, but PulseAudio doesn't know about it, which makes volume control all broken.
<DPic> BluesKaj, by named, do oyu mean like dev/sdb1?
<BluesKaj> DPic, yes
<DPic> BluesKaj, and how do i see if it's in my fstab?
<natewiebe13> thats why im not running karmic at home.. i have creative x-fi
<natewiebe13> they have their own drivers.. so im waiting until the final release
<ruslanr> will those drivers appear in 2.6.31?
<natewiebe13> SeveredCross: yesterday the volume control on my keyboard was controlling the master levels, and the applet was controlling pcm.. now they both control pcm
<henux> what great things is the Ubuntu 9.10 supposed to bring?
<natewiebe13> they are messed
<yofel> henux: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3
<cortex_sk> hi guys are there any known problems in karmic with nvidia proprietary driver & kde4.3rc3?
<natewiebe13> henux: new gdm/login/boot experience, ubuntuone (great feature)
<BluesKaj> DPic, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: im using nvidia 190.18 and they work great
<henux> what is the ubuntuone?
<ruslanr> henux: https://ubuntuone.com/
<natewiebe13> ubuntuone is a service that you can sync your files on as many computers as you want and share with other people
<DPic> BluesKaj, ok, it's not there
<cortex_sk> natewiebe13: thank you
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: i got them from the karmic testing ppa
<BluesKaj> DPic, does gnome have a device notifier ?
<DPic> BluesKaj, but it won't always be /dev/sdb1 because it's usb. I'd have to identify it by the UUId, right?
<DPic> BluesKaj, not sure, what does a device notifier notify me of?
<BluesKaj> when you plug stuff like a USB device in
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: im actually using 190.09 sorry
<DPic> nope, nautilus just opens up
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: the new one is broken.. here is the ppa https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/karmic-testing
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: 190.09 works great though
<MindVirus> Is Karmic stable enough for any usage at all?
<natewiebe13> cortex_sk: i dont know if 190.18 breaks on karmic, but it sure did on jaunty
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: id say so
<natewiebe13> i use it for work
<MindVirus> What kind of usage?
<cortex_sk> natewiebe13: i will try them, thanks again
<natewiebe13> website editing, graphic design (inkscape/gimp), music, webbrowsing, ftp transfers, wine (dreamweaver cs4), pidgin (msn/irc), folder sync (ubuntuone)
<natewiebe13> everything has worked fine so far
<DPic> BluesKaj, no, nautilus just opens to the location
<DPic> BluesKaj, unless it's not a storage drive like a camera in which case it will ask you what to do
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: only complaint is that the volume controls the pcm and not master, so to control master, you have to use alsamixer in terminal
<MindVirus> That's interesting.
<natewiebe13> yeah
<MindVirus> Are you running typical hardware?
<MindVirus> BRB, please respond when I get back.
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: core 2 duo e5200, 2gb ram, 500gb seagate hd, lg burner, wireless n pci card, nvidia geforce 6200 (crap card, i have nvidia 285 at home), and cmi 5.1 card
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: core 2 duo e5200, 2gb ram, 500gb seagate hd, lg burner, wireless n pci card, nvidia geforce 6200 (crap card, i have nvidia 285 at home), and cmi 5.1 card
<MindVirus> Are you using 64-bit?
<natewiebe13> 32
<MindVirus> OK, that makes more sense.
<natewiebe13> 64 always seems to be missing compatibility
<natewiebe13> both linux and windows
<MindVirus> yes.
<MindVirus> I'm running 64-bit.
<BluesKaj> DPic, your ipod doesn't show up as an audio device just as an unknown drive ?
<DPic> BluesKaj, my ipod? i'm talking about my external HDD
<fvmt> Hi, does anybody have any expirience using blueman in 9.10?
<BluesKaj> DPic, oops sorry , wrong person :P
<DPic> BluesKaj, haha no problem
<fvmt> I'm not able to use gprs and appreciate any possible help
<BluesKaj> wrong chat too :)
<BluesKaj> DPic, what happens if you wait til your machine is booted, then plug in the drive ?
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: thinking of using 9.10?
<MindVirus> I know I'm going to.
<MindVirus> Eventually.
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: usually things calm down alpha 5
<MindVirus> That sounds fair.
<natewiebe13> usually nvidia/compiz breaks between 4 and 5
<natewiebe13> haha
<MindVirus> So you're used to this.
<natewiebe13> started with 7.04
<MindVirus> Do you spend more time in alpha than you do in final release?
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> as soon as the first live cd comes out
<DPic> BluesKaj, i'll try that
<DPic> brb
<DPic> BluesKaj, same thing
<DPic> for some reason, my drives are mounting as the name of the drive (the UUID) instead of /media/disk, /media/disk-1, etc
<DPic> my removable drives*
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: connection problems?
<MindVirus> Not even.
<MindVirus> Pidgin problems.
<natewiebe13> 9.04?
<ripps> Hmm... I just noticed that my volume mutes at 50% now. That's kinda weird
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: what version of pidgin and version of ubuntu?
<MindVirus> 9.04, 2.5.5.
<MindVirus> Sorry.
<MindVirus> .8.
<MindVirus> I'm using Pidgin's PPAs.
<natewiebe13> okay..same
<natewiebe13> i have no problems
<MindVirus> I am rearranging the contacts in my buddy list.
<MindVirus> And it crashes.
<natewiebe13> okay
<MindVirus> When I do maybe 5 or 6.
<natewiebe13> that explains it
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> what protocall?
<MindVirus> Doesn't matter.
<ruslanr> hm, Empathy doesn't support IRC?
<MindVirus> I did IRC, then Facebook.
<natewiebe13> that sucks
<DPic> ruslanr, it does, but oyu need to install the IRC telepathy thing
<DPic> they left it out because it doesn't work very well right now
<MindVirus> natewiebe13: yeah, but that's what #pidgin's for.
<ruslanr> DPic: ok, thanks for information :)
<natewiebe13> MindVirus: i just do irc and msn, and dont have problems.. so its probably another protocol thats doing that
<MindVirus> I'm sure.
<MindVirus> But I would like to get to the bottom of this.
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> but i like pidgin way more the empathy
<natewiebe13> anyone know if they are ditching rhythmbox and replacing it with banshee?
<ruslanr> I heard, that there are some blockers for Banshee migration
<natewiebe13> that sucks
<natewiebe13> banshee is way better imo
<SeveredCross> As far as I know, we're *not* going to get Banshee for karmic.
<SeveredCross> The Banshee guys don't think they can get all the blockers sorted out in time
<ruslanr> :(
<natewiebe13> (N)
<natewiebe13> [thumbs down]
<SeveredCross> Should be ready for Karmic+1.
<natewiebe13> hope so
<natewiebe13> one thing.. gnome needs to let its programs revamp their sites
<natewiebe13> the rhythmbox website seems like 1995
<SeveredCross> Do, Tomboy and Banshee have good sites. :D
<natewiebe13> exactly
<natewiebe13> gnome-do needs to be put into karmic
<natewiebe13> doesnt have to be a dock, but do should be in karmic by default
<Pici> Its in the jaunty repos.
<natewiebe13> though i do like the dock
<natewiebe13> i know
<natewiebe13> but installed
<SeveredCross> I think he means in the default install.
<natewiebe13> exactly
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<natewiebe13> sorry
<cwillu_clone> bugabundu been around?
<natewiebe13> last time i saw him on was last night
<cwillu_clone> mvo, you around?
<cwillu_clone> I've got an installer bug and quasi-fix for you!
 * BluesKaj wonders what is meant by "quasi-fix" :)
 * cwillu_clone feels like homer simpson, chasing down the garbage truck, trying to present them with his oh-so-pungent garbage
<cwillu_clone> BluesKaj, the file in question has a big comment header saying that it is unnecessary, but being kept around as a sanity check
<cwillu_clone> BluesKaj, the sanity check contradicts the installer though
<BluesKaj> sounds like it's qusai-broken
<cwillu_clone> installer claims that according to the selections I've made, there will be no need to write to the partition table (and there isn't), but then the sanity check still fails
<cwillu_clone> yep
<cwillu_clone> and hence only really needs a quasi fix :p
<cwillu_clone> but I could see somebody wanting it to give a confirmation prompt, or even better (?) duplicate (!?) the logic done by ubiquity so that it allows the same cases through
<cwillu_clone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/372549
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372549 in ubiquity "Ubuntu Jaunty installer lies about touching partition table" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu_clone> /lib/partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy is the relevant file
<th1> hi I just installed the latest upgrade-bunch on my Eee 1000HE and now the touchpad can't click or scroll
 * BluesKaj is blinded by too much information ...think I'll take a break
<th1> its only useless
<cwillu_clone> th1, there's changes affecting that bouncing in and out iirc
<cwillu_clone> re: hal
<cwillu_clone> th1, you should be able to install gsynaptics and configure the touchpad to turn things back on, or you can find the relevant xorg hotplugging rules to fix it
 * cwillu_clone resumes pondering how to attach 12 leads to a bga chip the size of this letter -> o
 * cwillu_clone looks over at the toaster oven
<Spaghetti-code> my cat is trying to find a bubble gum
<mvo> cwillu_clone: now I'm around
<th1> cwillu_clone, one nice feature would be "revert last upgrade"
<mvo> cwillu_clone: well, on and off :)
 * cwillu_clone tins Spaghetti-code's cat, ducktapes the bga to his head, and sticks the whole mess in the toaster oven
<th1> and then install one byy one
<cwillu_clone> mvo, /lib/partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy hurts my feelings by making ubiquity refuse to install to sda1 when I'm booted off a live image on sda2
<cwillu_clone> mvo, make the crying stop :)
<cwillu_clone> I just killed it here, the system installed correctly
<mvo> cwillu_clone: uh, I'm not a ubiquity master :) that would be evand or cjwatson
<mvo> (sorry)
<cwillu_clone> oh right, you're update-manager
<cwillu_clone> sorry :p
 * cwillu_clone pokes the two people who aren't in channel with a stick
<cwillu_clone> mvo, do you know if those are their irc nicks, or are they not on here much?
<mvo> cwillu_clone: might just be a bad time (it evening in europe) - you could also try #ubuntu-devel
<cwillu_clone> k
<cwillu_clone> well, I updated the relevant bug already (from jaunty), I just thought I'd give it a little personal care :p
<th1> checked for updates only "sed" update yay I just want my touchpad back ;)
<Spaghetti-code> meowagi
<cwillu_clone> oh wow, event.d renamed to init
<cwillu_clone> that's probably sensible, but it's sure going to be annoying until more things that I /e<tab>in<tab>ap<tab> restart all day become upstart jobs
<vega_> where can i see what percentage a certain filesystem (ext3) has reserved for root?
<cwillu_clone> vega_, sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 would tell you I think
<th1> vega_, dumpe2fs
<cwillu_clone> ah, that one
<cwillu_clone> actually, it's the same output
<th1> ok
<cwillu_clone> vega_, it'd be 5% unless you changed it though iirc
<th1> cwillu_clone, I guess dumpe2fs is slightly safer since it can't modify stuff
<th1> so dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdaX
<cwillu_clone> th1, it also outputs alot of irrelevant junk though :p
<th1> not with -h
<vega_> th1: ok thanks
<vega_> Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)
<vega_> Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)
<vega_> i guess that means 0% then
<cwillu_clone> vega_, be careful if you did that deliberately
<cwillu_clone> vega_, it's alot harder to recover from a disk-full situation if there's nothing reserved for root
<cwillu_clone> (granted that you don't need 5% on a 500gb drive, but still
<oldude67> hey how do i get k3b to let me use it as user instead of root?
<oldude67> would it be easier to switch into gnome and set the permissions for k3b then switch back to kde?
 * Spaghetti-code meows for my cat instead
<oldude67> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DanaG> what the heck kind of name is this?  "palimpsest"
<DanaG> pa...limp....sest?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> How about "gnome-disk-utility"?  Is that name not good enough?  =þ
<Spaghetti-code> palim?
 * cwillu_clone is intrigued
<Spaghetti-code> sounds like a east german dude ringing on a old mama store and doing some love with his mother
<oldude67> lol
 * cwillu_clone is deintrigued
<DanaG> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 446 kB, installed size 3188 kB
<DanaG> umm... where does that say "palimpsest?"
<DanaG> I installed it... and then had to dpkg --list-files to find the actual name of the thing,
<Spaghetti-code> nothing
<Pici> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/palimpsest
<cwillu_clone> ah, I see
<Spaghetti-code> palim palim means ringing
<cwillu_clone> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 446 kB, installed size 3188 kB
<cwillu_clone> but, why not just gparted? :p
<Spaghetti-code> but palimpsest is a combination btw palim and incest
 * cwillu_clone attempts the 'get screenshot' nuttob
<cwillu_clone> ~:/
<cwillu_clone> button
<cwillu_clone> b utto n
<Spaghetti-code> jenson?
<DanaG> "nuttob" -- awesome.
<Spaghetti-code> i go to update from dapper drake to karmic
<Spaghetti-code> this takes a few days
<cwillu_clone> Spaghetti-code, you upgraded straight to hardy right?
<Spaghetti-code> yeah 8.04
<Spaghetti-code> i thin
<cwillu_clone> (although at that point, you might just be better off backing up home, etc, and your package list
<cwillu_clone> (and reinstalling fresh)
<DanaG> wait, what's the previous LTS?
<DanaG> Dapper -> what?
<cwillu_clone> dapper was the first
<cwillu_clone> hardy was the second
<cwillu_clone> 10.04 will be the third
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> So yeah, it'd be a pain to upgrade all the way through.
<Spaghetti-code> i just block the enter key during the update
<DanaG> that can be dangerous.  =þ
<Spaghetti-code> yeah life is dangerous, its deadly
<cwillu_clone> weird
<cwillu_clone> how is it that "openvz" shows more packages in synaptic than "vz"?
<arand> cwillu_clone: is that the quicksearch? That's always been funkyweird.
<hinto> I've been digging karmic for a couple of weeks on my core 2 quad. I'm currently at Alpha 2.. If I update with the update-manager, will it cary me to Alpha 3?
<yofel> hinto: yes
<hinto> yofel: I just didn't see a new kernel in there.  Is it actually in alpha 3?
<yofel> It won't say alpha3 anywhere though
<yofel> hinto: the alpha3 kernel is 2.6.31-3
<hinto> yofel: yes... But I didn't see that in the update manager when it listed available updates
<Spaghetti-code> i try to find four 128GB SSD drives and create a raid 01
<ikonia> Spaghetti-code: ?
<Spaghetti-code> but nested raid is not supported with mdadam afaik
<yofel> hinto: alpha2 with all updates is alpha3
<ikonia> Spaghetti-code: nested raid ?
<Spaghetti-code> a mirrored raid 0
<hinto> yofel: thanks for the info... I'll update...
<yofel> hinto: The alpha releases are just snapshots of the current development process
<Spaghetti-code> four drives
<hinto> yofel: I lived with sid for about 5 years....
<ikonia> Spaghetti-code: no, that won't be supported currently
<Spaghetti-code> a mirrored stripeset
<hinto> yofel: so just making sure of the convention here
<Spaghetti-code> thats why i currently avoid SSD
<yofel> hinto: ah well, ubuntu is a bit different, but you only have to do a explicit upgrade between releases, not between alphaX/beta/rc/release
<ikonia> is this anything to do with karmic ?
<Spaghetti-code> no but with linux
<BUGabundo> hi
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<ikonia> Spaghetti-code: ok - this channel is for karmic discussion
<BUGabundo> Spaghetti-code: 4 128SSDs?
<Spaghetti-code> yeah karmic runs on windows
<BUGabundo> send me one
<BUGabundo> :)
<Spaghetti-code> ok they are cheap
<BUGabundo> hey yofel ikonia
<Spaghetti-code> 600 bucks each
<hinto> yofel: thanks again...
<yofel> hinto: np
<PROject-Emerald> I updated to 9.10 last night and now my sound is gone.
<PROject-Emerald> anyone?
<yofel> PROject-Emerald: did you check your settings that sound isn't muted somewhere?
<PROject-Emerald> Yep. all good.
<yofel> we had quite some changes regarding pulse
<PROject-Emerald> Any way to fix it?
<yofel> PROject-Emerald: anything in pavucontol? (You might have to install it first)
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, lemme check? o.O
<BUGabundo> hey PROject-Emerald
<PROject-Emerald> ?
<BUGabundo> lets see
<BUGabundo> is it muted?
<PROject-Emerald> Is what muted.
<PROject-Emerald> Everything is unmuted, I just checked.
<BUGabundo> PROject-Emerald: and is the gain hi enough?
<BUGabundo> can you see the bars moving?
<PROject-Emerald> Yep. Everything is max
<BUGabundo> while you play anything
<PROject-Emerald> And the bars are moving.
<BUGabundo> please check the output
<BUGabundo> is it internal?
<PROject-Emerald> yeah
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<PROject-Emerald> No way to fix this?
<BUGabundo> and let audio team take a stab at it
<BUGabundo> PROject-Emerald: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<PROject-Emerald> Mk.
<PROject-Emerald> I submitted the bug report; how long until they solve it? -_-
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> depends on dtchen load
<BUGabundo> and free time
<BUGabundo> you can join #ubuntu-audio-help PROject-Emerald, ask him, and wait he comes back
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. Is he like, official?
<tanath> need help. i can't boot. i chrooted to HD from livedisc and installed updates & saw: Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<tanath> and, findfs: unable to resolve 'UUID=b9d125d2-f22f-4334-8eac-4d471f93d39a'
<tanath> should be sda1
<DanaG> try booting with sda1... I've been having initramfs fail to load.
<yofel> tanath: what does 'sudo blkid' show you?
<BUGabundo> PROject-Emerald: yes
<BUGabundo> what ? more UUID probs?
<BUGabundo> oh come on....
<yofel> tanath: check that the uuid for sda1 is the same that is set for / in /etc/fstab
<yofel> tanath: and also check if grub uses the right uuid
<tanath> yofel: it is, i set it
<yofel> tanath: grub1 or 2?
<tanath> yofel: didn't match before, so i set them all the same, according to ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<DanaG> I'm having the exact same issue... but only when uefi (grub2) booting.
<bmunger> so is akregator known to be broken?  I can't find any bug reports but its not functioning on two test machines in kubuntu karmic
<DanaG> Grub-legacy boots fine.
<tanath> yofel: not sure. whatever karmic is using
<yofel> tanath: if you upgraded from jaunty then you have grub legacy, if you installed karmic then you have grub2
<tanath> yofel: 0.97-29ubuntu56
<yofel> that's grub legacy...
<tanath> yofel: upgraded
<tanath> yofel: been upgrading for years :P
<yofel> hm, if you checked that the uuid's are right then it should work...
<tanath> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<tanath> findfs: unable to resolve 'UUID=b9d125d2-f22f-4334-8eac-4d471f93d39a'
<tanath> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<tanath> This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<yofel> hm... mind to pastebin your fstab?
<Spaghetti-code> tanaka
<yofel> didn't have an error like this yet so I'm not sure where to start looking...
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/1506141
<DanaG> Does it boot all the way if you edit the command line to say root=/dev/sda# (insert real number)?
<yofel> tanath: and 'sudo blkid' ?
<DanaG> ... oh, and add         rootfstype=ext4        if that's what root is.
<tanath> ok, blkid outside chroot shows sda1's uuid. from in chroot, it doesn't
<tanath> DanaG: i'm using ext3
<yofel> tanath: you probably didn't bind-mounted /dev into the chroot that's why it doesn't show
<tanath> i did
<tanath> had to to get aptitude to work
<yofel> hm...
<tanath> it shows the other partitions, but not roots
<yofel> tanath: do you use encryption?
<tanath> possibly. i've installed many things over the years
<tanath> but no... i may have had truecrypt or some such installed at one point
<tanath> but not at the moment
<tanath> i looked for and removed anything similar when i found this prob
<yofel> tanath: well, then try to replace UUID=... with /dev/sda1 like DanaG said
<tanath> in fstab?
<yofel> yes
<tanath> and grub?
<yofel> tanath: try update-grub after that
<tanath> ok
<DanaG> If it's anything like my situation, it probably has something to do with failing to load initramfs.
<tanath> same error
<DanaG> "junk in compressed archive"
<yofel> DanaG: he's using grub legacy
<tanath> findfs: unable to resolve 'UUID=/dev/sda1'
<tanath> Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<tanath> This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<yofel> tanath: get rid of the UUID=
<yofel> just '/dev/sda1'
<tanath> my bad. looks good now
<tanath> should i try it?
<tanath> gotta reboot
<tanath> i left the swap partition using uuid though
<tanath> not aware of any probs with that
<tanath> should i update grub?
<yofel> tanath: check with 'top' if you have any swap space later for that
<yofel> tanath: yes
<tanath> hm?
<tanath> for grub?
<Spaghetti-code> lspci
<yofel> Spaghetti-code: ?
<yofel> wrong window? :P
<tanath> ok, so i'll reboot now & see if it works
<yofel> tanath: good luck
<tanath> thx
<yofel> 22:48:55 < yofel> tanath: get rid of the UUID=
<yofel> 22:48:55 < yofel> tanath: get rid of the UUID=
<yofel> 22:48:55 < yofel> tanath: get rid of the UUID=
<yofel> uuups...
<yofel> sry
 * BUGabundo helps yofel get reed of the jammed ENTER
 * yofel thanks BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> I was slow
<BUGabundo> im lagged :(
<tanath> fail
<yofel> :/
<tanath> .31 kernels still won't boot, and formerly working .28 kernel hangs after detecting usb game pad
<tanath> .31 kernels hang at a blinking cursor - nothing on screen
<yofel> tanath: gpu?
<tanath> muh? vid card? how would that be a prob?
<tanath> using ati radeon 9800se
<yofel> tanath: well, you say, hand at a blinking cursor... do you get anything before that? no usplash?
<tanath> nope
<tanath> blinks once or twice, then goes to blinking cursor
<yofel> tanath: tried to remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel line in grub?
<tanath> like, screen blanks/blinks
<tanath> yeh
<tanath> er, i think it was 'nosplash'
<yofel> really? the default grub options in ubuntu are 'quiet splash' though
<tanath> i'm not sure right now :-/
<tanath> my memory's not so good lately
<tanath> but regardless, it hangs before getting to the splash screen anyway
<tanath> the .28 kernels are hanging a bit later
<yofel> tanath: well yeah, but it should at least tell you *something* if you remove quiet from the boot line
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, did you receive those burgers i emailed you last night? i hope the didn't go bad
<billybigrigger> :P
<tanath> yofel: well, i'll try again
<tanath> brb
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: did not!
<BUGabundo> that's why I only had soup tonight
<BUGabundo> damn you !! :o
<billybigrigger> relay server somewhere must have snagged em
<BUGabundo> I bet
<billybigrigger> maybe it didn't make it past portugese boarder patrol
<BUGabundo> though it was _spam_ and not real meet
<billybigrigger> oh my, that's a terrible joke BUGabundo haha
<billybigrigger> haha actually pretty good, +1 for you
<Hootch> hi, I'm right here for ask for bugs with alpha3 9,10?
<yofel> Hootch: well, this is the karmic support channel, so yes
<Hootch> ok i tried to install 9.10. The setup is broken at 82%, task "Searching, Index Mirrorserver" .. my system is frozen during this step. (Virtualbox)
<Hootch> 9.10 alpha 3
<BUGabundo> yofel: support and discution, if you please! :)
<BUGabundo> hmm Hootch I bet it was when it tried to download lang packs
<yofel> BUGabundo: right, support *and* discussion :)
<Hootch> BUGabundo: i cant move the mouse pointer :)
<BUGabundo> FF multisearch discuttion http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/24/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt at 19:30
<Hootch> BUGabundo: and the status symbol of virtualbox dont show a activation over the the network
<Hootch> activity ...
<DanaG> that's odd... the synaptics driver is ignoring my settings.
<BUGabundo> is horizontal touchpad scroll working ??
<billybigrigger> Hootch, it has to do with the network, disable your network driver
<DanaG> It was working before... but now it doesn't.
<DanaG> Granted, I'm using a PPA with newer versions of drivers.
<eagles0513875> hey BUGabundo
<DanaG> oh yeah, another thing for the mozilla team: having the new-tab-as-search be a PLUGIN is evil... it should be a "default preference".
<DanaG> otherwise, it OVERRIDES user preferences.
<tanath> managed to get .28 kernel working..
<tanath> removing splash made things worse. didn't even get to cursor
<BUGabundo> hey eagles0513875
<tanath> had to change kernel boot line of .28 kernel from uuid to /dev/sda1
<BUGabundo> DanaG: saw my link?
<BUGabundo> or my bugs on that?
<DanaG> yeah.
<tanath> then my hibernation was borked, and had to force reboot
<BUGabundo> or blog replies to asac?
<eagles0513875> hoe goes it BUGabundo
<eagles0513875> *how
<DanaG> blog, where?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/index.php?url=archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<DanaG> Overriding anything == bad.
<DanaG> s/anything/the user/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and there wasn't even a CHANGELOG showing that addition, I'm pretty sure.
<yofel> DanaG: there was: * add me001 multisearch feature for karmic alpha3
<yofel> (from the firefox-3.0 changelog)
<DanaG> odd... I don't see that.
<yofel> DanaG: aptitude changelog firefox - the second newest change
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/changelog.Debian.gz
<DanaG> that's firefox-3.5.
<DanaG> And such a (mis)feature belongs in a separate package.  =þ
<yofel> DanaG: we're talking about 3.0 here, 3.5 takes the additions from 3.0
 * DanaG purges firefox-3.0 package.
<yofel> DanaG: if you still can't find it: http://pastebin.com/f666a3cab line 23
<DanaG> I found it in firefox-3.0.
<BUGabundo> aptitude change log?!?
<BUGabundo> does that work? wo
<yofel> I would purge firefox-3.0 but that breaks the sun-java6-plugin -.-
<DanaG> oh, and what does ubufox do>
<DanaG> ?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you can't
<BUGabundo> it will drag ALL FFs
<yofel> BUGabundo: it works a while after the package has been published, if it's too new then changelogs.ubuntu.com isn't synced and you get a 404 :(
<yofel> that's why I now subscribed karmic-changes too...
<BUGabundo> DanaG: integration with Desktop
<BUGabundo> I used to get apt-listchanges
<BUGabundo> but now my postifix is broken
<Lademord> Is there any way to make Shiretoko replace the old Firefox? Running Shiretoko make a lot of webpages report problems because I'm 'not running Firefox'
<BUGabundo> to lazy to set it up
<BUGabundo> need to restaure from backup :)
<DanaG> grr, AP randomly dropped me.
<yofel> Lademord: didn't get that yet...
<tanath> Lademord, there's always the useragent switcher extensino
<tanath> *extension
<BUGabundo> Lademord: galternatives
<BUGabundo> or System->prefe.->Prefered apps
<BUGabundo> why?
<Lademord> BUGabundo what's galternatives?
<BUGabundo> if pages don't work, then its there fault
<BUGabundo> they should check engine not browsers
<BUGabundo> and btw. wfm
<Lademord> because stuff like Facebook toolbar-chat is broken because it's not recognizing Shiretoko
<BUGabundo> their bad
<BUGabundo> bad devs!!! :)
<Lademord> word
<Spaghetti-code> is there something better then vinagre?
<Spaghetti-code> cause it is very blocky
<BUGabundo> oliveoil?
<BUGabundo> :p
<Spaghetti-code> yeah olivia oil
<Spaghetti-code> and popeye
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<Spaghetti-code> now i try x11vnc
<PROject-Emerald> That guy in Ubuntu Audio Support has been gone a really long time D:
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> he is very busy
<BUGabundo> but he does reply
<billybigrigger> mr chen?
<BUGabundo> yes
<PROject-Emerald> How long, lol... I've been waiting a while.
<BUGabundo> wiat more
<BUGabundo> long more
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> Hootch, did you get your install finished?
<Hootch> billybigrigger: yes, the installation is fine .. all features runs fine
<Hootch> billybigrigger: virtualbox with xorg graphics, network and rest of apps
<Hootch> billybigrigger: ubuntu is boring :)
<billybigrigger> haha how is ubuntu boring?
<PROject-Emerald> When your sound is messed, it's pretty boring.
<BUGabundo> anoying not boring
<SKB1> apt-get purge pulseaudio did the trick :|
<BUGabundo> SKB1: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<SKB1> i know
<SKB1> but that will install pulse
<SKB1> i'll wait
<SKB1> :P
<BUGabundo> wooooo new kernel
<BUGabundo> SKB1: what's up ?
<SKB1> ceiling
<BUGabundo> down?
<SKB1> floor
<SKB1> hehe
<BUGabundo> audio?
<SKB1> alsa
<BUGabundo> dog
<SKB1> what?
<BUGabundo> :p
<raindog> When I try to use the K(u)buntu Alpha 3 LiveCD I get an xserver error and am dumped to a login prompt.  Is this an installer error?
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-25
<DanaG> handy hint: edit /etc/pulse/default.pa to set tsched=1
<lupine_85> erm. I've just noticed that Karmic doesn't seem to come with the ipv6 module compiled by default
<lupine_85> oh, wait, compiled-in
 * BUGabundo $echo moo; reply: foobed
<yoasif> hey guys -- anyone know of a bug where a second logged in user can no longer access the sound hardware?
<yoasif> gnome volume control shows the device as "null output"
<Guest13494> I know that Karmic is still pre-release, but is it useable?  I need the updated drivers of 9.10.
<yofel> Guest13494: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3   see "Known Issues"
<syn-ack> Oh wow
<yofel> *sigh* poeple these days just can't wait...
<syn-ack> We've moved to alpha 3... I forgot all about it
<yofel> syn-ack: I guess you weren't here yesterday? :P
<syn-ack> yoasif, sadly, no. I've had a lot of stuff going on
<syn-ack> havent even updated yet
 * cwillu pokes yofel with a richardcavell
<cwillu> richardcavell, if you just need graphics drivers or a newer kernel, you can do that without upgrading to karmic
<richardcavell> cwillu: mate, I tried to do that and i broke my Jaunty installation entirely
<cwillu> richardcavell, see the mainline kernel ppa for newer kernel packages that will mostly just work (but which are unsupported, but I'm guessing you're tired of hearing that :p)
<cwillu> richardcavell, can you be more specific?
<cwillu> by "ways of doing that" I expressly did not mean installing karmic packages :p
<richardcavell> cwillu: I had an installation of Jaunty - I only included stable release software, not pre-release.  I then installed everything from the xorg-edgers PPA and then my X wouldn't load at all
<yoasif> richardcavell, hahaha bad idea
<richardcavell> well what was I supposed to have done?  I wanted to get the latest versions of everything.
<yofel> cwillu: you called?
<syn-ack> richardcavell, thats what backports are for
<cwillu> richardcavell, you obviously didn't though, because the latest version of everything are known to cause breakage, they're where we're doing testing to see what the problems are
<cwillu> richardcavell, anyways, what was the original problem precisely?
<richardcavell> cwillu: well, look I need a solution
<richardcavell> cwillu: I'm running Intel GMA 950.  Performance under Jaunty is dreadful, and I get errors.  I can't run games under wine.
<richardcavell> I can't run half-life 1
<cwillu> richardcavell, no, you need to reason through the things you do so you don't make things worse
<cwillu> okay
<richardcavell> Now, Jaunty intel drivers are 2.6.3
<richardcavell> Latest version is 2.8.0
<cwillu> gma950 is a 945'ish driver I think?
<richardcavell> yes
<syn-ack> cwillu, well.... I dont exactly install my beta boxes from the installer either...
<yoasif> karmic is handling my gma950 amazingly well
<syn-ack> mine too
<richardcavell> so anyway I tried to restore my Ubuntu partition from my backup and it has completely fscked itself now
<cwillu> richardcavell, under jaunties xorg, you might have been able to simply run uxa.  lots of people didn't have troubles with it, it was disabled by default because a subset of people did (about 30% or so I'd figure)
<richardcavell> so I'm going to have to reinstall all over again
<richardcavell> yoasif: are you just running a default installation?
<yoasif> richardcavell, yep
<richardcavell> See, lots of people with GMA950 have said that the newer drivers are working really well
<richardcavell> so if that's the case then I'm keen to get in on it
<yofel> richardcavell: yes, but you need a newer kernel for those drivers as well
<cwillu> richardcavell, you're talking to a guy who did a tonne of triage during the jaunty release cycle of intel issues
<cwillu> you _might_ want to consider what I'm saying :p
<richardcavell> yofel: I installed kernel 2.6.30 as well
<richardcavell> kernel 2.6.30 was no problem
<richardcavell> cwillu: what's your recommendation?
<cwillu> <cwillu> richardcavell, under jaunties xorg, you might have been able to simply run uxa.  lots of people didn't have troubles with it, it was disabled by default because a subset of people did (about 30% or so I'd figure)
<richardcavell> I'm on a Macbook 2nd generation.  Intel Core 2 Duo, Intel GMA 950 chipset.
<richardcavell> cwillu: how does one enable uxa?
<cwillu> Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<cwillu> in the device section
<richardcavell> of xorg.conf?
<cwillu> yes
<richardcavell> and then restart X
<richardcavell> yofel: do you have an opinion on cwillu's idea?
<cwillu> presuming you're on a clean install, or at least with the bleeding edge packages removed
<cwillu> yofel's opinion is that it's worth a shot ;p
 * cwillu huggles yofel with a stick held menacingly close :)
<richardcavell> cwillu: I have to reinstall the partition all over again, though.  It will take me hours.
<cwillu> richardcavell, what was your backup?
<richardcavell> cwillu: and then if I want to test it I need to install wine and half-life etc
<cwillu> i.e., how did you perform it, and how did you perform the restore?
<richardcavell> cwillu: I rsynced everything to an external hard drive.  I tried to rsync it back and I get a kernel panic
<cwillu> rsync as root?
<richardcavell> yeah
 * yofel askes himself if he really wants to answer...
<cwillu> (needs to be as root originally and on restore)
<cwillu> richardcavell, with the original kernel?
<richardcavell> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> I mean, did you do rsync --vax --delete or just rsync -vax?"
<richardcavell> cwillu: I use gksudo grsync
 * cwillu sighs, downloads grsync and looks at what the defaults are
<richardcavell> I copied everything to an external hard disk, then installed all the xorg-edgers packages and kernel 2.6.30.
 * cwillu notes that normally he normally charges 80 an hour to deal with this sort of mess :p
<richardcavell> Then my X wouldn't boot
<richardcavell> cwillu: I changed from the default options anyway
<cwillu> richardcavell, well which options then? :p
<richardcavell> cwillu: I thought I chose everything properly
<richardcavell> cwillu: my idea was to create a perfect clone on the external hard disk
<richardcavell> and then clone it back
<cwillu> if you didn't do 'stay on one filesystem' and 'ignore errors', you probably didn't get a valid backup
<richardcavell> I selected stay on the one filesystem
<cwillu> re: perfect cloning, I usually just dd the partition directly
<richardcavell> cwillu: I'm going to use clonezilla in future
<cwillu> did the permissions look sane afterwards?
<richardcavell> cwillu: yeah they did
<richardcavell> I can cd into the external hard drive and look around
<cwillu> richardcavell, I'm not a big fan of gui's for my backups, much prefer knowing exactly whats going on so that I can do thing by hand when necessary
<richardcavell> cwillu: well I'm using a disk imager from now on
<cwillu> do you remember what the kernel panic was?
<richardcavell> cwillu: it doesn't stay on screen for long but it's about 4 seconds into boot and it says something about sync
<cwillu> grsync """It currently supports only a limited set of the most important rsync"""
<cwillu> sounds scarey
 * cwillu clicks install
<cwillu> (scary being the quote, not the panic)
<richardcavell> anyway, I don't have anything important on my linux partition
<richardcavell> I have backups of all my essential files
<richardcavell> so if I have to reinstall the darn thing then I can do that
<cwillu> really, an rsync of home is enough to get 90% of everything back
<richardcavell> and while I'm at it I might as well fix my GMA950 drivers
<cwillu> i.e., backup home, install, rsync home back
<richardcavell> I keep elaborate backups of everything because I've been using computers for long enough to know how to do that
<richardcavell> so that's not a problem
<richardcavell> I'll have to reinstall some Linux distro and then reinstall all my favourite software, set up my firefox bookmarks etc
<richardcavell> I guess my options are: Jaunty with UXA enabled, Karmic, Debian sid.
<cwillu> richardcavell, doesn't look like it has the --ignore-errors option, which is critical for an rsync backup
<richardcavell> why is that critical?
<cwillu> .gvfs folders aren't root readable, so you're guaranteed one error
<cwillu> fuse mounts in general are like that
<cwillu> so the rsync probably aborted at that point
<richardcavell> No, it doesn't abort
<richardcavell> there is one thing that won't rsync across but it doesn't seem to be a big deal
<richardcavell> it does skip a lot of files, saying "skipping non-regular file "
<cwillu> which implies that it didn't --one-file-system (that would have been the /dev foldeR)
<cwillu> which also could screw things up
<richardcavell> it skips a lot of the /dev folder contents
<cwillu> it shouldn't ever get to the /dev folder though
<richardcavell> anyway, like I said, I'm using a disk imager from now on
<cwillu> that'd be the 'do not leave filsystem' option
 * cwillu shrugs
<richardcavell> but while I reinstall I might as well select a distribution that fixes my Intel video
<richardcavell> alright I think I'm going to download Karmic and boot to the liveCD, and see how it works on my system
<cwillu> good luck with that
<richardcavell> and then with any luck I'll install.  At least with karmic I get ext4, GRUB2
<richardcavell> and a few other nice things
<cwillu> ext4 and grub2 are in jaunty too
<cwillu> just not enabled by default
<richardcavell> not by default
<cwillu> karmic isn't available by default :p
<richardcavell> yofel: you still there?  Have you tried playing games under wine on Karmic?
<richardcavell> cwillu: I get horrible OpenGL and even software rendering errors.
<yofel> richardcavell: no, I use a windows machine for gaming
<richardcavell> yofel: I just got my tax return and I'm thinking of doing the same
<richardcavell> buy a cheap system with popular, generic parts
<richardcavell> so driver support won't be a problem
<richardcavell> alright boys I need to go to my University to get enough bandwidth to download Karmic, so I'll talk to you later.  Hopefully from Karmic.
<yoasif> grub2 is default now, no?
<cwillu> richardcavell, at the very least, subscribe to the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list so you'll stand a chance if the usual completely-breaking-your-system screwups happen
<yofel> err... *why* does he want to try karmic now anyway???
<cwillu> ugh
<cwillu> did I miss him?  (my enter/exit messages are turned off)
<yoasif> missed him
<yofel> cwillu: yes, you missed him by ~30s
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> yofel, he thinks intel is fixed there.  Granted, it's working better for many many people (although suspend is completely broken for me because of the same intel changes), but ya
<cwillu> he's active on ubuntuforums, enough said :p
<yoasif> i got lucky -- never tried jaunty on this machine, so i dont know if intel didnt work for it
<yoasif> but karmic is working fine
<yofel> well, intel works much better on my eeePC with karmic, but it's still not in a state that I would use for gaming...
<cwillu> yes, but I'm sure you know (a) where option "accelmethod" "uxa" goes, (b) that xorg.conf never takes effect before restarting x somehow, (c) how rsync'ing works, (d) how to find the answers to any of the above using google if you're unsure :)
<cwillu> (e) not to blame the unhired help in #ubuntu* if things don't work :)
<cwillu> incidently, grsync doesn't include the ignore errors option, so he definitely had a faulty backup
 * yofel never heard of grsync before
<cwillu> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 76 kB, installed size 424 kB
<yofel> then again, I'm more of a cli guy anyway
<cwillu> it's the classic frontend to a cli utility that doesn't add anything
<cwillu> not that those don't have their place, but they're only really useful for a narrow band of users
<yofel> well, not that I would use software with a 0. version for backup of important data...
<cwillu> yep, ran a simulation, and it fails and kicks out on .gvfs :)
<cwillu> that's also something that I love, when people answer questions they don't know the answer to with an answer that doesn't include "I don't know"
 * cwillu wonders how much ext4 likes being imaged while mounted
<cwillu> and I was in such a good mood today :)
<bcurtiswx> hey all, the ubuntu minimal install that removes klogd and sysklogd and install rsyslog... is that ok?
<yofel> bcurtiswx: yes, that's ok
<bcurtiswx> yofel: ty
<DanaG> Anyone know what would make 2.6.31 fail to recognize my initramfs images?
<DanaG> It reports "junk in compressed archive"
<oldude67> ok got the -4 kernel update why doesnt it show in my grub menu?
<billybigrigger> sudo update-grub
<oldude67> gracious...now it sees it..ugh...
<oldude67> now to reboot and see if i can get to it.
<billybigrigger> still wondering why 31-4 is being held back for me
<billybigrigger> the new kernel must not like canadians or something, must be the last guy testing +1 to get the new kernel :)
<bcurtiswx> im guessing you all know sound is broken after todays updates?
<DanaG> Hmm, why does grub2 not have the vbe module?
<DanaG> No suitable backend found for gfxterm.
<syn-ack> Um sound isnt broken here
<bcurtiswx> i have no sound, www.slacker.com for example i can't hear any radio
<bcurtiswx> my sound isn't muted
<bcurtiswx> ive killed it
<bcurtiswx> no effect
<syn-ack> bcurtiswx, ok.... So have you checked to see if you have modules loaded, etc?
<syn-ack> What type of troubleshooting have you done?
<bcurtiswx> syn-ack: how would I check... (sorry the newb in me is coming out)
<syn-ack> And.... youre using an Alpha?
<billybigrigger> bcurtiswx, log out, and log in
<billybigrigger> im pumping out some pantera right now
<DanaG> YARGH.
<billybigrigger> :P
<syn-ack> nevermind
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> i find that i don't get sound after booting
<billybigrigger> but logging out and back in seems to fix it?
<syn-ack> that may be a PULSE issue
<billybigrigger> wouldn't doubt it
<syn-ack> bbiab
<bcurtiswx> back
<billybigrigger> bcurtiswx, .....?????
<bcurtiswx> no effecct
<bcurtiswx> no sounds
<billybigrigger> did you have sound?
<bcurtiswx> nope
<bcurtiswx> how do i check if modules are loaded?
<billybigrigger> never had sound to begin with?
<billybigrigger> lsmod
<bcurtiswx> i did before todays updates
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> kde gnome?
<bcurtiswx> gnome
<billybigrigger> i can't see anything in the changes for anything related to audio
<bcurtiswx> snd                    59076  18 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<bcurtiswx> anything else i can check to see what may be the problem?
 * DanaG is mucking around with EFI again.
<DanaG> yargh, grub refuses to use gfxterm -- "no suitable backend"
<DanaG> Oh, and it tries to chainload the non-EFI loader from grub-efi... silly, that can't work.
<Andphe> hi there, I'm having a strange behaviour with rhythmbox, each time a tracks starts, the sound gets muted
<Andphe> the icon at sound control displays as muted
<Andphe> right clic and the mark isn't checked
<Andphe> can anyone confirm this ?
<DanaG> Well, that went badly.
<DanaG> "unknown command: search"
<DanaG> unknown command: linux
<DanaG> unknown command: initrd
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> So yeah, it broke badly.
<DanaG> Still no initramfs!
<DanaG> argh, what the heck?
<DanaG> Something keeps disabling my two-finger-scrolling.
<DanaG> Repeatedly!
<DanaG> Oh, damn gnome-settings-daemon!
<DanaG> DAMNIT, it did it again!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/404219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404219 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Low,In progress]
<DanaG> so yeah, that rather irks me.
 * DanaG goes off muttering about "grubby little hands"
<DanaG> wow, I managed to make gnome-settings-daemon FIGHT itself over the vertical scrolling!
<DanaG> I opened gpointing-device-properties and enabled both types of scrolling there.
<DanaG> So now, the touchplad plugin wants ONLY two-finger... but the gpointing-device plugin wants both -- and thus they play tug-of-war resetting the settings repeatedly.
<DanaG> I guess that's a separate bug.
<DanaG> so yeah, I am now rather irritated at that misfeature.
<DanaG> Or rather, it's a good feature... but it's badly implemented.
<DanaG> oh, and nm-applet icon doesn't scale.
<DanaG> ... nor does gnome-do.
<DanaG> <chirping crickets>
<DanaG> =þ
<oldude67> ok updated grub and still no -4 kernel...so what now wait till i really fubar it..lol...
<oldude67> just figure its something ive done or havent done...went about the updates like normal but it hasnt been put into grub menu...even tho when i did update-grub it showed it.???
<syn-ack> oldude67, did it get held back?
<syn-ack> ie apt-get update
<syn-ack> see if it was held back
<oldude67> ill look but dont think so cause it said it was upgrading to it..but ill look again
<syn-ack> On a somewhat unrelated topic, anyone know if Red Hat Directory Server runs well under Ubuntu?
<oldude67> syn-ack, no no updates being held back...besides when i update-grub it showed it..just not on the boot menu for grub
<DanaG> aah, I managed to pry Gnome's grubby little hands off my touchpad settings.
<DanaG> No, wait, it BROKE them again!
<DanaG> Damnit!
<oldude67> kick it..lol
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> oldude67, See, I updated just fine on this system
<syn-ack> pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<oldude67> ya i have a feeling this one is going to get a fresh install shortly...its starting to get me mad
<oldude67> lol
<oldude67> sure not a problem
<DanaG> It's also changing the EDGE boundary size!
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/m475640db
<oldude67> thats just the top of it...
<oldude67> http://pastebin.com/m56ed593d
<oldude67> and thats after update-grub
<syn-ack> wow
<DanaG> Perhaps purge all but the latest of each major version?
<syn-ack> thats what I was thinking
<DanaG> Like, keep one 28, one 30, and one 31.
<oldude67> thats kind of what i was thinking
<syn-ack> honestly, I would keep only one "old" kernel
<syn-ack> theres no real need to have all those in there...
<oldude67> what would be the best way to do that with out borking my system
<syn-ack> apt-get remove the old kernels
<oldude67> only one i need to keep right now it -2
<syn-ack> whichever you feel the most comfortable in keeping
<oldude67> 2.6.31-3 makes my video go nuts....
<DanaG> oh yeah, if I boot with grub2, the kernel fails to see my initramfs.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and that "one-or-the-other" scrolling thing -- totally undocumented -- really screwed me up today -- I kept scrolling... and the damn thing refused to scroll anywhere except in a 3mm wide strip on the right side of the touchpad.
<syn-ack> I wont touch GRUB2 till a buttload more testing and fixing is done
<syn-ack> Still way too unstable for my comfort
<oldude67> wow this might take a while...ugh..lol
<DanaG> oh yeah, and when I try to efi-boot, for some reason, the kernel won't see my initramfs.
<oldude67> ok reboot and see if that helps i only have 4 left
<Volkodav> anubody gets wireless n speeds on MBP 5.1 ?
<oldude67> well that may of gotten rid of some of it, but it still has a list full when i boot...do i have to edit the menu.lst too?
<syn-ack> yes
<syn-ack> oldude67, try just running grub-update
<oldude67> ugh figures lol then update-grub again..lol....
<oldude67> i did
<syn-ack> No
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> theres something going on with the GRUB you have installed
<oldude67> figures
<oldude67> probably have the broken version..lmao
<syn-ack> its not like lilo, where you have to recompile it after every edit, it should do all the configuration dynamically
<Tekno> morning
<oldude67> hello
<oldude67> ya im use to lilo more then grub thats for sure.
<syn-ack> nice!
<syn-ack> 2.27.5 Feature Freeze!
<syn-ack> they better have the friking GDM configurator done
<oldude67> well menu.lst still shows all the old kernels...???
<DanaG> I just made it so I can start an xterm under the login screen.
<DanaG> =þ
<syn-ack> http://news.gnome.org/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/404219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404219 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Low,In progress]
<oldude67> ok be back in a sec...lets see if i fubarred it good this time..lmao
<bcurtiswx> billybigrigger: i found the problem... apparently my alsamixer, turned off PCM, and had my internal speakers muted... (dell mini 9)
<bcurtiswx> well, at least thats how i fixed it
<bcurtiswx> if the upgrades did that or not idk
<Jeruvy> its a known issue
<bcurtiswx> jeruvy: good to know, do you have a bug link, i can probably comment on a workaround if there isn't one posted already
<Jeruvy> ah there are so many I wouldn't know where to start :)
<syn-ack> Anyone know why ekiga is being held back?
<jpds> syn-ack: Because it has new libraries it wants to install?
<syn-ack> I didnt see anything else though, is all...
<syn-ack> just wondering
<jpds> Try: sudo apt-get install ekiga
<syn-ack> I should have just checked the deps file. you're right it really was a stupid question
<jpds> No. Only the unasked questions are stupid.
<syn-ack> ok, I really should have known better. :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, just a quick poll: do you like the new document recovery feature of evince?
<floating> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_intel_shape&num=3 I read this and wondered if there has been some progress on this..  (intel performance)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> floating: but the bad performance is not visible by eye anymore, is it?
<floating> umm, i have no idea. I haven't installed 9.10 , and was just wondering if i want to try it. ..It sounds like there has been some progress/change :)
<floating> well, not like it would take long to try it out, but I thought to survey on irc first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> floating: it works nicely in karmic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what card do you have exactly? I don't even have an xorg.conf anymore and I have a tablet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> My card has pci id 8086:27a2
<laeg> why empathy over pidgin?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> laeg: some say because of the mono conspiracy, but now microsoft granted patents
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so laeg I have honestly no idea
<zniavre> hello
<laeg> Le-Chuck_ITA: mono conspiracy, can you elaborate?
<zniavre> empathy can do irc?
<ruslanr> zniavre: at this moment, no
<ruslanr> I asked about IRC support yesterday :)
<zniavre> a nice i was struggling to find it  nice to hear it can 't  at this moment
<ruslanr> yeah, when I launched Empathy for the first time, I was puzzled, how can I use IRC there :)
<syn-ack> I still fail to understand why people would want to use an IM client for IRC
<zniavre> :o)
<floating> intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
<syn-ack> os[Linux 2.6.31-4-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 82.5% free] disk[Total: 146.6GB, 88.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<syn-ack> ;)
<floating> oh
<floating> have to try the alpha 3 then :>
<Le-Chuck_ITA> laeg: no I can't ! it has already triggered too much discussion and proved false since microsoft granted all the relevant patents :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zniavre: empathy can do everything, by design, except that it isn't implemented :)
<zniavre> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> syn-ack: because it works well also as an IRC client? I mean pidgin
<syn-ack> Thats just it; it doesnt, imo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> syn-ack: depends on what you do on irc, for chatting, transferring files, autojoin, authentication pidgin is very good
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it is comfortable because I can add irc people to my buddies
<syn-ack> Whatever floats your boat
<floating> I use irssi for irc, google talk and msn messenger :)
<syn-ack> I use irssi normally skype and gaim
<syn-ack> rather, pidgin
<SwedeMike> I run gui clients for msn/icq, but run jabber and irc thru irssi/bitlbee
<laeg> Le-Chuck_ITA: okay but surely someone must know why pidgin was shown the door?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> laeg: they *said* it is still in testing and they will decide by <insert here point in time before karmic release that I don't know>. I do not see any progress on the huge lack of features of empathy. I was enthusiastic of the voice call capabilities, except that they don't work.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> The reasons are e.g. voice call support :)
<laeg> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> laeg: but karmic is said to be a technology preview of the next LTS so they are free to add technology preview quality software to it
<laeg> but does empathy support webcam?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then *nobody* will be able to revert the change
<laeg> i had heard on a ubuntu podcast that pidgin has already been dropped...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but in the end empathy is perhaps the only serious glitch
<floating> they want to introduce that telepathy framework w/ that empathy or ? http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Rationale
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/MessagingAndCommunicationSelection
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there is a "get feedback step"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let us hope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there someone using an intel video card and karmic here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I would like to know if you have screen flashing problems with kernel 2.6.31
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: me (eeePC - 945GME), specific application? I get some flashing when loading kde, but other than that it's fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: specific  application=xorg :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my laptop is unusable if I boot with kernel 2.6.31
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: tried turning KMS off?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it's clearly not the driver, must be some dri code
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: I think it's already off
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you recall how can I check?
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: it's on by defautl unless you set i915.modeset=0 on the kernel boot line (grub)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: I recall I did that in a different way for a different bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: but my console switching is terribly quick
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so the change must have been undone by some upgrade
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for grub2 I have to change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable in /etc/default/grub right?
<yofel> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then do I need to use update-grub?
<yofel> yes, to port that to grub.conf
<yofel> *grub.cfg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where is grub.cfg btw still in /boot?
<yofel> /boot/grub/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks, will now reboot and see
 * Le-Chuck_ITA gives yofel the title of smart guy for today
<yofel> works?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Yes but for unrelated bugs I can't use that kernel yet :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a tag for bugs related to kms?
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: best ask in #ubuntu-x for that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<yofel> not sure right now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<yofel> since kms is driver and kernel stuff
<Le-Chuck_ITA> an unrelated question to all: is alt+tab behaving oddly in compiz?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If a new window is created alt+tab does not switch to it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> actually it becomes the last window in the order
<yofel> wfm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel are you sure you didn't focus the latest window? try /join #test
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then alt+tab
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I forgot "please" :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you need another window opened of course
<yofel> alt+tag should focus the previously used windows, am I correct?
<yofel> *tab -.-
<yofel> s/windows/window
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't know but it didn't work like that before I think
 * yofel goes to make himself some coffee
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but is it working like I describe in your case?
<yofel> you mean if a new window is created in the background?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes like when you do /join, actually I can't find different cases
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: I use irssi, so I only have one terminal open :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: ok will think about that :) go and have coffee, *please *
<yofel> now lets see how to get a window in the background
<yofel> ok, remembered a bug for that
<yofel> yup, if a window is created in the background it becomes last in the alt+tab order
<yofel> I guess 'open in background' is handled as 'append to list' for alt+tab...
<BUGabundo> ola gente bonita
<daz> hi guys :) is anyone free to look at bug 391461 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391461 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391461
<daz> started off wondering if it was compiz or the nvidia drivers, now it may well be a kernel bug
<daz> I dont know enough about the problem to file it properly
<BUGabundo> daz: kernel .30 is old
<BUGabundo> we are already on .31-4
<BUGabundo> and compiz works fine for me on nvidia
<BUGabundo> do you have vsync enabled?
<BUGabundo> turn it off
<SwedeMike> .31-4 is .31-rc4, it's still quite early in the dev process
<daz> the title reflects the age of the bug, it's still present on the kernel version today. the last comment in the bug report explains the problem, it specific to certain gpu/cpu combinations
<qos> hey guys. i am on jaunty here, but installed the newest karmic kernel. now my vmware refuses to compile the necessary kernel modules. anyone has a hint?
<daz> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2041755&postcount=29
<BUGabundo> qos using what kernel? karmic repos or mainline?
<BUGabundo> they are very different and that would explain why it does not work
<BUGabundo> if you use mainline, with the headers u should be able to build
<BUGabundo> the karmic repos require KMS
 * BUGabundo checks qos bug
<qos> BUGabundo, 2.6.31-4-generic from karmic repos
<BUGabundo> qos use mainline insteas
<BUGabundo> daz please tell me: do you have vsync enable?
<qos> BUGabundo, does this make a difference?
<BUGabundo> LOTS
<BUGabundo> I go from 50 FPS to 300
<qos> BUGabundo, i used them because of better wifi support
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> wrong person
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> qos kernel mainline IS the latest from vanila
<BUGabundo> without ubuntu sauce
<BUGabundo> and are meant for jaunty (or ealry) users (testers)
<BUGabundo> karmic repos is meant for karmic version
<BUGabundo> hey iPoRn
<qos> BUGabundo, i know. but are the ubuntu one has special patches and fixes ... thought these would be important ...
<BUGabundo> ja usas karmic agora?
<iPoRn> oix BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> qos: you can have both!!
<iPoRn> ja uso desde o 1º alpha :p
<BUGabundo> either you stick with jaunty version or test naked mainline
<BUGabundo> DON'T use karmic version
<qos> BUGabundo, ok, don't want to annoy... but why?
<BUGabundo> qos ask kernel ppl lolol
<qos> BUGabundo, everything is fine... but vmware doesn't compile
<BUGabundo> apw: are you around to provide qos with a reply?
<BUGabundo> it should with mainline
<BUGabundo> did you try to run the script to build it ?
<qos> to build what?
<BUGabundo> the modules for vmware
<BUGabundo> daz please tell me: do you have vsync enable?
<qos> BUGabundo, not with the mainline kernel. but with karmic kernel ...
<qos> BUGabundo, unfortunately ... there are no helpfully error messages ... even the log says nothing
<BUGabundo> qos: cause karmic uses KMS in a different way, and also cause VMWare is not yet ready for our build
<qos> BUGabundo, http://paste2.org/p/341451 take a look pls
<BUGabundo> qos: let me tell you a secrete: I never used vmware on ubuntu!!!
<BUGabundo> is just use VB
<qos> BUGabundo, ok. how does it work? ;)
<BUGabundo> for me: great
<BUGabundo> I have 3 VM on it at work
<BUGabundo> a XP, a karmic and a server to test launchpad code
<BUGabundo> all running on debian host
<BUGabundo> with 8GiBs of RAM ahaha
<qos> was it necessary to edit some config files? i like vmware because it just runs ... and every option can be set by gui very easily.
<BUGabundo> never  did any coding around VB either
<BUGabundo> I just installed 3.0 and it just worked
<BUGabundo> I need to get a module on debian to make HostOnly network
<BUGabundo> but that was with synaptic
<ruslanr> I wonder, why we still have an old Google favicon in Firefox :)
<BUGabundo> ruslanr: :))
<BUGabundo> shuuuu
<BUGabundo> don't say it out loud
<ruslanr> sorry :)
<BUGabundo> google may find out and sue canonical
<BUGabundo> :p
<ruslanr> maybe this could be a perfect papercut :P
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> you are serious!
<BUGabundo> you mean the search icon is old
<BUGabundo> damn
<ruslanr> 8-)
<BUGabundo> I though you were talking about the multisearch
<BUGabundo> and using google branding for co-search
<BUGabundo> what do other FF do on other OSs?
<ruslanr> ???
<kholerabbi> firefox uses google search and suggestions on windows, if that is a help
<BUGabundo> not that
<BUGabundo> the icon
<kholerabbi> yeah, the old one I think :-)
<BUGabundo> so we are not the only ones with the bug?
<BUGabundo> maybe its upstream branding
<ruslanr> no
<BUGabundo> ruslanr: kholerabbi can one of guys check mozilla bugzilla for bugs on it ?
<ruslanr> I used Fedora recently, there was current favicon
<Guest66297> Hello guys, I was wondering if any one has experienced the same issue as myself, I have an Dell Inspiron 630M (Intel 915 chipset/GMA900 graphics) laptop that will not boot the Alpha 3 of Karmick
<Guest66297> the live cd starts I hear the ubuntu start theme but the panels at the top and bottom of the screen keep flashing every 5-10 seconds
<BUGabundo> yeah I got that too the other day on nvidia
<BUGabundo> I renamed my xorg.conf and then it worked Guest66297
<Guest66297> I have not had this issue in either 8.04/8.10 or 9.04
<kholerabbi> it seems the windows version uses the proper icon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wikipedia,_the_free_encyclopedia_-_Mozilla_Firefox.png
<BUGabundo> no idea on how to test that from live
<BUGabundo> kholerabbi: ruslanr one of you mind fileing a bug?
<BUGabundo> btw is this with 3.0 or 3.5?
<BUGabundo> FYI I still see the old one on Firefox 3.6 alpha1
<Guest66297> works perfectly on my intel x3100 system
<BUGabundo> ruslanr: $ ubuntu-bug firefox , if you please
<kholerabbi> this bug has been reported ... searching
<ruslanr> hehe
<BUGabundo> I'll ask asac too
<ruslanr> I need to activate my LP account :)
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> do it now
<syn-ack> Good morning, folks
<ruslanr> BUGabundo: done
<BUGabundo> hey syn-ack
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, So today may be the day my daughter is born
<syn-ack> yay?
<BUGabundo> GREAT
<BUGabundo> congrats to you and your partner
<syn-ack> Thanks.
<syn-ack> Wow, my wife is watching a billy mays advert on TV where he's selling a "fix it all pen" and I hear her ask a question "does it bring you back from the dead?"
<ruslanr> "Timeout error" :(
<kholerabbi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/390077 "The Google's favicon in Firefox (Search Box) needs an update"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390077 in firefox "The Google's favicon in Firefox (Search Box) needs an update" [Unknown,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> bbl
<ruslanr> kholerabbi: thanks :)
<kholerabbi> ruslanr: apparently it is fixed in firefox 3.5... comment on the bug if you are still having this issue in the latest version
<ruslanr> OK
<kholerabbi> syn-ack: congratulations! Do you have a name?
<syn-ack> Zoe
<syn-ack> hrm
<kholerabbi> syn-ack: Great! Next only to Emma, Alice, or Sinead... :=)
<richardcavell> Sound is pretty quiet on my Macbook on my new Karmic install. The volume slider is all the way up.  Is there something else I can change to make it louder?  (Jaunty is quiet by default but at least I can push the sliders up)
<syn-ack> kholerabbi, I already have an emma
<kholerabbi> :P
<Guest66297> Bugabundo... what did you rename your xorg.conf file to?
<syn-ack> WTF
<syn-ack> you cant be serious
<syn-ack> Shiretoko
<Guest66297> huh?
<oldude67> ya great name huh?
<syn-ack> Dont tell me Ubuntu has the same issues with Mozilla that debian did so they "forked" Firefox
<oldude67> yup
<oldude67> now we have 2
<syn-ack> Jesus, Mary and Joseph
<oldude67> they said its because some people dont want to switch.
 * lupine_85 wonders how to remove all the Ubuntu styling from Firefox
<hifi> you can just disable the extension?
<lupine_85> let me tell you, that "search" page they redirect you to is insane
<syn-ack> lupine_85, Change your homepage then
<lupine_85> nono, the top-right search bar that's always there
<hifi> disable the extension?
<lupine_85> I don't see one to disable, particularly
<richardcavell> Karmic's pretty quiet by default. I only have one volume slider. Is there some other sound configuration that I'm missing?
<lupine_85> richardcavell, alsamixer?
<lupine_85> hifi, I can delete the google option from the 'manage search engines' box - along with the rest - now I guess I need to hunt through and find the default one
<hifi> lupine_85: Tools -> Add-ons -> Ubuntu Firefox Modifications
<lupine_85> aha, there we go
<richardcavell> lupine_85: well done, that's it
<lupine_85> "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" doesn't exist, and didn't to begin with
<lupine_85> (on here, anyway :) )
<hifi> well, I dug it up from jaunty
<lupine_85> the default just sends you to, e.g., http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&client=pub-2070091971271392&channel=1533626051&cof=FORID%3A13%3BAH%3Aleft%3BCX%3AUbuntu%2520Start%2520Page%2520%2528b%2529%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fcoop%2Fintl%2Fen%2Fimages%2Fcustom_search_sm.gif%3BLH%3A65%3BLP%3A1%3BLC%3A%230000ff%3BVLC%3A%23663399%3BGFNT%3A%230000ff%3BGIMP%3A%230000ff%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&adkw=AELymgUQEatsZYzZgE5qrn8ZXO706GcZvy_fG6
<lupine_85> tEJhJjcuGW13HDtUHVPN0mvbnq31-LzpGDRmuTVGahafU4wCVjWVDVGkBEr53nB0BD4z_DaF70zyGv66E&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&q=mouse&btnG=Search&cx=partner-pub-2070091971271392%3Ahsw1kx-3zxg
<lupine_85> oof
<lupine_85> sorry
<hifi> omg
<lupine_85> (if you actually follow the link, it's even worse)
<lupine_85> I wouldn't mind using their revenue-generating links, if they actually kept all of google there
<kholerabbi> lupine_85: just go to google.com -> click the search icon which will have a bluish tint -> add "Google" search
<lupine_85> I've got one that works now, no worries :)
<kholerabbi> kk
<richardcavell> lupine_85: alsamixer has increased the volume but it's still soft. I had the same problem in Jaunty until I enabled surround sound. Is there a similar thing in alsamixer?
<lupine_85> richardcavell, do you still have a single volume bar in alsamixer ?
<lupine_85> if so, chances are that's the pulseaudio volume
<richardcavell> lupine_85: no I have Master PCM IEC958 IEC958D Speaker Speaker
<richardcavell> I can't modify IEC958 or IEC958D.  I've pushed the other four all the way up
<richardcavell> It sounds just like it did in Jaunty (quiet and tinny) until I enabled surround sound
<lupine_85> ho de hum. If it's not in alsamixer, I don't really know how to get it to show up
<lupine_85> enabling the IEC958 stuff might (or might not) help - use 'm' to turn the booleans on and off IIRC
<oliverhorn> hello everyone
<richardcavell> lupine_85: you're a champion!
<lupine_85> did the trick?
<richardcavell> it wasn't the IEC958 - I can turn it on but there's no slider that appears.  But there are two speaker volumes.  The right one is obviously surround sound. It was disabled before and now it's on.
<richardcavell> And now it sounds rich and loud
<lupine_85> good stuff
<oldude67> !cookie | lupine_85
<ubottu> lupine_85: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oldude67> lol
<richardcavell> alright, lupine, that's one issue fixed, about another 100 to go
 * lupine_85 noms good
<lupine_85> heh
<lupine_85> I'm finding karmic to be remarkably smooth, actually
<oliverhorn> can somebody help me with a problem with karmic? i've got a testing machine with a nvidia 6600gt, after the splash, where it should bring up the login screen, i just have colourful flickering
<lupine_85> especially considering I installed it as a chroot
<oliverhorn> and on the other consoles the screen is not scrolling down automatically when the text reaches the bottom line
<oldude67> wait theres text???
<lupine_85> oliverhorn, laptop?
<oliverhorn> no desktop
<oldude67> guess thats why i have an usplash.
<lupine_85> actually, I guess not with a 660
<lupine_85> 6600*
<oliverhorn> i installed nvidia-glx-180
<oliverhorn> didtnt help
<lupine_85> so it doesn't work with the 'nv' *or 'nvidia' drivers?
<lupine_85> also, deary me... looks like OO.o 3 is trying to emulate Office's ribbon?
<mac_v> hi guys... I'v been using Karmic for sometime, now I'm thinking of installing it along with my Jaunty install, are there any problems? because of grub2 ? anything I need to lookout for?
<lupine_85> mac_v, grub2 "just works" in my experience
<lupine_85> but you get to try it out for free before doing anything irreversible (by default, it's set up to boot to grub, which has a menu to try out grub2)
<lupine_85> if grub2 works, you can then install it over grub
<mac_v> lupine_85: yeah it works , just concerned since for my Jaunty install, will it be bootable ?
<lupine_85> sure
<lupine_85> grub2 can boot jaunty as easily as karmic
<mac_v> oh... ok... was worried about my Jaunty only... thanx
<oliverhorn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working
<oliverhorn> ends with no output and noe message
<oliverhorn> the problem also occurs with a karmic 3 live cd
<oliverhorn> (and karmic a2 before)
<richardcavell> Why can't I download ad blocker pro in Firefox on Karmic?
<Douglas77> Hi! Running alpha3, 2.6.31-4-generic-pae, ip_forwarding doesn't work :( (coming in on eth1, going out to wlan0 according to tcpdump, but the AP never receives them). Known problem?
<penguin42> anyone else having network manager dead on resume?
<drs305> penguin42: Not on mine. network manager 0.7.1
<penguin42> yeh same here - but I've had it on 2 out of the last 3 resumes
<BUGabundo> not bad
<BUGabundo> 3 bugs found in a single boot
<BUGabundo> so kernel .31-4 freezes my system
<BUGabundo> sec after login
<BUGabundo> no alt+sysreq+k or REISUB help
<penguin42> REISUB?
<BUGabundo> then tried to fsck from recovery menu, to find that it leaves the FS in read only, failing to boot
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yes, alt+sysreq+REISUB
<BUGabundo> is a soft reboot, where the disks are cleanly unmounted and flushed
 * penguin42 forgets what the RE and I are
<penguin42> I is kill all?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<BUGabundo> "Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring",  "Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken"
<penguin42> ah yes keyboard mode thingy
<richardcavell> I'm running Karmic on a Macbook and it's terrific.  Much better video support
<penguin42> BUGabundo: To be honest I just tend to do the SUB if I'm in console
<BUGabundo> now getting on track
<DrHalan1> hwo can i make notify-osd showing more than one notification bubble?
<BUGabundo> then after read only, I restarted and tried dkpg from the recovery menu, for the kick
<BUGabundo> just to find out  it loops it self if it has no internet
 * penguin42 had two reports from the resume today - network manager failed to restart and my monitors had gone into mirrored mode even though xrandr didn't say they were
<BUGabundo> DrHalan1: you can't! its like that by code
<BUGabundo> so I'm off to apport
<BUGabundo> anyone else having freezes with -4 and nvidia?
<DrHalan1> is there no config file?... hm that sucks
<BUGabundo> DrHalan1: how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> its like that since OSD exists!
<DrHalan1> 2 years or so...
<DrHalan1> i know
<DrHalan1> well ill look at the code of it :)
<BUGabundo> what's the package behind the recovery menu ??
<BUGabundo> DrHalan1: or install the old notification system
<DrHalan1> nah i like the new one
<DrHalan1> just don't understand why i only am able to show one notifcation
<BUGabundo> UX
<BUGabundo> in case any one wants to take a look bug 404542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404542 in linux "system frozen after a few secs after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404542
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You actually have to log in to the GUI for it to hang?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yes
<BUGabundo> well I didn't wait on GDM
<BUGabundo> but I expect so
<BUGabundo> I'm checking logs and bootchart to see what's under the wood
<penguin42> nod - I guess it could be a zillion things that login does
<BUGabundo> true
<penguin42> so much more gets configured/enabled after login these days
<BUGabundo> nothing there
<BUGabundo> checking bootchart
<BUGabundo> hum strange
<BUGabundo> no boot chart generated for the failed boots :(
<SKB1> BUGabundo:  how does it take you to boot?
<BUGabundo> SKB1: ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I wonder if after a failed boot you were to login to a text console and see what had been last changed in your home directory - .xsession-error or the like?
<SKB1> boot time in other words :P
<BUGabundo> 19 secs to gdm
<SKB1> :o
<BUGabundo> 20 secs to be useable after login
<SKB1> 26 here
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/karmic/blubug-karmic-20090719-1.png.php
<BUGabundo> SKB1: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> bbl
<penguin42> which reminds me, I want to understand under the coverrs of readahead
<BUGabundo> remove it and see the diffs :)
<ruslanr> ah, finally, Pidgin icon in GNOME Do is not blurred :)
<penguin42> perhaps it was flying fast?
<ruslanr> maybe :)
<SKB1> ubuntu-minimal wants to remove klogd and sysklogd and install rsyslog.. is it safe?
<penguin42> I doubt it would cause anything to break badly
<mac_v> does anyone know a command like uptime but for login?[not> finger,who,last] but calculate the total time since login
<ruslanr> mac_v: hi
<mac_v> ruslanr: hi...do you know? ^
<ruslanr> no :(
<penguin42> hmm it should be friggable from last
<mac_v> penguin42: i can figure it out... but, i want to have an output in conky
<penguin42> I suspect it's either a case of greping output of last and doing some date calcs; but I guess a bit of perl would be a little easier
<penguin42> date calcs aren't easy in general
<mac_v> aw... nothing simple :( ... especially since i keep myself logged in for days !
<haanuj> hey what is "segmentation fautl (core dumped)
<haanuj> plzzz tell me
<penguin42> haanuj: It meant there was a bug in the program
<penguin42> haanuj: Normally the program tried to access data via a bad pointer
<haanuj> so what is the solution
<haanuj> penguin42 : can u tell me
<penguin42> haanuj: Well it's a case of debugging the program and finding the mistake that the programmer made
<haanuj> hmm
<penguin42> there are other possibilities (like bad hardware) but a normal bug is the most likely - especially if it happens in the same way repeatedly
<haanuj> when i do "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it gives that error
<penguin42> that works here
<haanuj> yup
<drs305> haanuj: if you run "gksudo gimp" or some other graphical app, do you get the segmentation fault as well?
 * drs305 Or gksudo gedit /anythingelse
<haanuj> i'll try
<drs305> haanuj: I won't be able to give you a solution but you will know which part of the command is giving you the segfault.
<haanuj> drs305 : "gksudo gimp" works
<haanuj> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<richardcavell> I ran a port scan on Karmic while Firestarter was running and here's what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233229/ - 16 open ports.  Why are they open?
<haanuj> alpha software means ?????
<TheInfinity> richardcavell: do you scan localhost?
<bazhang> haanuj, early development; will break/be unstable
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: I scanned my own IP address
<TheInfinity> richardcavell: you know that open ports to localhost != open ports to outside?
<penguin42> 1 is very unusual isn't it?
<haanuj> it means previous version is GOOD
<TheInfinity> -> use another pc to scan
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: well, I know that I have a router which closes most ports
<drs305> haanuj: Alpha is early development stage. The software then advances to Beta, then Release Candidate, then normal release.
<penguin42> richardcavell: You can look them up in /etc/services
<TheInfinity> richardcavell: no, you have to scan from your router to look for ports
<haanuj> drs305 : ok!
<TheInfinity> it does not make any sence to scan localhost
<penguin42> richardcavell: Or also netstat -np
<penguin42> TheInfinity: Well, he could ask why he has fingerd running
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: By scan from the router, I take it you mean plugging my computer in on the DMZ side of the router
<TheInfinity> richardcavell: no you use another pc to scan
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: does that PC have to be physically plugged in on the other side of the router?  Or is there a way of doing it from the LAN side of the router?
<TheInfinity> no inside LAN
<TheInfinity> but netstat tulpen would also be interesting
<TheInfinity> and what you did that you run so much services :p
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: that's what I want to know too!
<TheInfinity> ask netstat :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: well I suppose as long as they're not getting through my router it doesn't matter
<TheInfinity> richardcavell: whats so difficult to ask netstat? :o
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: it just gives me pages of gibberish
<TheInfinity> it gives you infos about the apps which run.
<TheInfinity> and what app listenes at which port
<TheInfinity> just read it :p
<richardcavell> I can't make sense of it
<TheInfinity> perhaps you should use ubuntu stable if you cant read basic network tools ;)
<richardcavell> TheInfinity: I trashed my Jaunty installation yesterday accidentally and I decided to try Karmic because it has much improved support for Intel GMA 950
<richardcavell> and it does, it's working beautifully
<TheInfinity> your decision.
<richardcavell> in Karmic, I have selected to log in automatically. Where do I find the setting to change it back to give me a login window?
<penguin42> richardcavell: I remember last week people were saying the new setting stuff for the new login manager wasn't here yet
<penguin42> so I'm not sure
<richardcavell> penguin42: ah geez
<richardcavell> penguin42: I want to run usermod but I can't run it when I'm logged in, so I've set up a dummy account with sudo privileges.  Now I just need to log out of my username and into the dummy account
<penguin42> oh, so stop gdm, and log in on the command line
<richardcavell> how?
<richardcavell> If I select "Log out Richard", it logs out and then immediately logs back in again
<penguin42> probably something like /etc/init.d/gdm stop       then logout of the session and if you are really lucky you will get a console login prompt
<penguin42> and do that /etc/init.d/gdm start as root from the command line to restart it
<BluesKaj> richardcavell, another way : system settings/advanced/Login Manager/Convenience tab ,deselect the Enable Autologin option
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Where are you getting to system settings from?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, if it's the gnome equivalent  the applications menu , in kde it's the k-menu
<penguin42> yeh I think that's gone missing
<penguin42> (although I'm running last weeks version at the moment - waiting for an upgrade)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, are you on gnome ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yes
<hifi> 00~maitovalas: <bertilol> 85.114.155.81:27015
<hifi> oh, sorry
<eagles0513875> im havinv issues with karmic forwarding x to xming over ssh using putty
<BUGabundo> oh good. no more screen lock :((
<kedge> hi, is here anybody using Kopete on KDE 4.3 rc3?
<BUGabundo> nope
<yofel> BUGabundo: screen lock still works here, but click on tap with touchpad not o.O
<piroko> Howdie
<BUGabundo> yofel: strange. screen on tap works on GDM, and not after login
<BUGabundo> hey piroko
<piroko> Hello
<piroko> So let's say I want to upgrade my system to 9.10. What would be the easiest/most direct way of doing this?
<yofel> piroko: make backups of your data and use 'update-manager -d'
<kottlett> piroko: or update-notifier-kde -d in case of kubuntu (?)
<yofel> piroko: and make sure to have read the alpha3 release notes before upgrading
<piroko> Sweet
<piroko> Thank you :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me get those links for you :)
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<piroko> For the release notes and such? I'm already reading
<DanaG> screen on tap?
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3
<DanaG> you mean touchpad tapping?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yes
<yofel> DanaG: yes
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/404219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404219 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Low,In progress]
<yofel> DanaG: thx
<DanaG> It sucks... it's also now screwing up and overriding my right-edge threshold settings!
<BUGabundo> it was fixed
<DanaG> And I can't figure out what the hell is doing that.
<BUGabundo> so its now a regressions
<DanaG> It keeps changing rightedge value.
<DanaG> My FDI file sets it to 5000, and it sees it as such at GDM... but once I get to my desktop, it makes the right-edge scroll area extremely narrow -- like 3 mm wide.
<BUGabundo> If you install Karmic Alpha 3 alongside Windows, the grub boot menu may  not offer to start Windows. (402795)
<BUGabundo> OLOLOL
<piroko> haha
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, that's hardly a bug, more like a feature :P
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> its a favor we are doing them
<billybigrigger> so am i the only person in here that has 2.6.31-rc4 still being held back?
<billybigrigger> after 2 days of it being released, still being held back
<BUGabundo> guess so
<BUGabundo> but mine is freazing after login :(
<BUGabundo> should be on the backlog
<DanaG> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<DanaG> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<DanaG> 2: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<DanaG> 3: hp-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<BUGabundo> If you install Karmic Alpha 3 alongside Windows, the grub boot menu may  not offer to start Windows. (402795)
<DanaG> interesting... rfkill.
<BUGabundo> bug 404542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404542 in linux "system frozen after a few secs after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404542
<DanaG> hmm, kubuntu netbook edition
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> new stuff
<DanaG> Any screenshots of it?
<DanaG> I'm curious how they can make the (in my opinion) "bulky" kde4 be usable on small screens.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: try it on VM ?
<BUGabundo> there's a mail on how to force VB to set a 1024x576 size
<ripps> I can't seem to install xvattr, does anybody know how to get my ati card to attach xv to my tv?
<durt> hey folks, is the 'options' file in /etc/modprobe.d/ completely gone now? If so, how to give modules options?
<cwillu> durt, needs to be options.conf I believe
<durt> ok, thanks, will give it a try.
<cwillu> durt, ideally, I think you'd put them in a name-that-means-something.conf
<virtuald> yay, 6to4 tunnels works in rc4
<durt> cwillu, understood
<DanaG> I have a "custom.conf" file in modprobe.d for all my stuff.
<ripps> xv on s-video, how do I do it without xvattr?
<durt> I just created a saa7134.conf for the options values of card= and tuner=, should be good eh?
<DanaG> full line is options saa7134 card=xxx tuner=xxx, right?
<durt> yup
<DanaG> Can't xrandr set which output gets XV?
<DanaG> I seem to remember that somewhere.
<ripps> DanaG: I used to be able to set that with xvattr, but I can't since it's not compatible with the version of gtk in Karmic
<cwillu> ripps, that won't be related to gtk
<ripps> cwillu: actually, I just fixed it by installing the xvattr from debian unstable
<cwillu> weird, it depends on it though
<ripps> Apparently Karmic is using an older version
<cwillu> ripps, would you mind filing a bug against xvattr? the gtk frontend should probably be split out, or at the very least, gtk being uninstallable shouldn't block its installation
<DanaG> nifty:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/305879
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305879 in nautilus "multiple selection boxes in nautilus desktop/icon view" [Low,Triaged]
<virtuald> where do i change gnomes language?
<DanaG> Should be at the login screen.
<virtuald> oh
<DanaG> Once you choose your username.
<fagan> system>admin>language support
<virtuald> thanks
<fagan> You can set it there
<kit_> hi, i want to copy my installation to another filesystem (ext4 without a journal), i've got a 64mb flash disk, can i install a minimal system on that to boot into and mount the two partitions so i can cp -a the contents from one to the other ?
<virtuald> i get some errors on startup that some panel apps couldn't load
<fagan> Oh and the new GDM doesnt pick up the other languages
<virtuald> but it's only if i didn't close firefox before logging out
<fagan> What language are you trying to install?
<virtuald> i want to change it temporarily to english to get the errors in english
<virtuald> so i can search for them and report them if noone else has
<fagan> Cant you do that on launchpad ?
<virtuald> where?
<fagan> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<fagan> Then pick your language
<yofel> virtuald: you could also type 'export LANG=C' in a terminal and start the application from there, it will be in english then.
<virtuald> yofel: it's only on login
<yofel> ok, that won't work then :/
<virtuald> The panel encountered a problem while loading "%s".
<virtuald> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<virtuald> i've had this since several releases and haven't reported it
<virtuald> also i don't get why it's complaining about "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" as that one is uninstallable atm. and not just the others like GNOME_MixerApplet and SensorsApplet
<virtuald> also how do i turn off the google when i open new tabs in firefox?
<SeveredCross> virtuald: Disable the multisearch extension.
<virtuald> thank you
<virtuald> do you know what package that is in?
<yofel> virtuald: it's included in firefox-3.0
<virtuald> ouch
<yofel> virtuald: read http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/index.php?url=archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<fagan> google gears + google wave == awesomeness
<DanaG> google gears + x86-64 == -- oh whait, it doesn't work.
<fagan> There is an unoffical build
<fagan> im using it
<DanaG> Didn't work for me on 3.5.
<cwillu> there is also an extra h
<fagan> 3.5 doesnt work
<fagan> But im on 3.0.12 and it works
<virtuald> i don't live google to be everywhere
<fagan> It complains about compatibility but it work
<virtuald> like
<fagan> I dont mind they arent as heartless as microsoft
<DanaG> I don't like having my search be BROKEN.
<fagan> I got an invite to google wave today :)
<DanaG> Because all the functions missing.... means it's broken, in my opinion.
<fagan> What functions are missing ?
<virtuald> that guy in the wave.google.com video says rasmussen funny. like raz-muse-en.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/404219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404219 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Low,In progress]
<fagan> Oh I have that problem too
<DanaG> heh, when making locally modified versions of packages, I like to tweak the versions:
<DanaG> gnome-settings-daemon_2.27.4-0ubuntu1++
<DanaG> the "++" makes it higher than the official same-version... but doesn't make it override actual higher versions.
<DanaG> =þ
<yofel> DanaG: use ubuntu2~own1
<yofel> ubuntu2 will be greater then ubuntu2~own1 later
<yofel> note that the point here is the '~' you can use anything after that, like ~danag1 etc...
<DanaG> Feels weirder to me to do that.  =þ
<penguin42> has anyone noticed a recent change in pulse where you can't do an alsa force-reload - it doesn't seem possible to kill pulse off
<yofel> cool, my /home just remounted itself read-only *-.- http://pastebin.com/f1fb750b
<yofel> off to reboot...
<durt> how do network interfaces get setup in karmic? my cli install does not setup at boot, are we to rely on nm or wicd now?
<penguin42> durt: If the NetworkManager runs then a lot of it comes from there - I haven't quite got my head around what happens if it doesn't
<penguin42> I also haven't got my head around how you get NetworkManager to do stuff without the GUI starting
<virtuald> nm does nothing for me as it can't do bridges nor 6to4 tunnels yet
<durt> penguin42, nm has a prob with eth0 and ppp0 running at the same time so I might have to go with wicd if that works.
 * penguin42 doesn't know wicd
<durt> virtuald, how do you set things up?
<durt> I don't know wicd either
<penguin42> if NetworkManager is uninstalled I wonder if it reverts to using /etc/network/interfaces
<virtuald> durt: i do it in /etc/networks/interfaces, do you want me to pastebin it?
<virtuald> my network is wired
<penguin42> virtuald: Wires are good; you know where your packets are going
<durt> virtuald, no, I know /e/n/int, just doesn't seem to be working. But I haven't restarted networking since the last few updates
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> the -rc3 kernel had lots of problems with networking but -rc4 works fine
<virtuald> 2.6.31-rc1 up to 2.6.31-rc3
<durt> guess it's time to do an update/upgrade then
<virtuald> for me, that is :>
<Flimm> Hi, I'm looking for volunteers to test an OpenOffice.org .odt thumbnailer
<Flimm> on Karmic obviously
<Flimm> I need somebody to download and install this .deb: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1198858/ooo-thumbnailer_0.1%7Ealpha2-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<Flimm> and tell me if it's working or not
<Flimm> well, if anyone wants to, contact me at https://launchpad.net/~flimm
#ubuntu+1 2009-07-26
<Twigathy> woo, new kernel day c_c
<richardcavell> How do I enable multi-touch gestures, such as two-fingered vertical scrolling, on my trackpad?
<yofel> richardcavell: that should be enabled by default afaik, but I guess you're suffering from bug 404219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404219 in gnome-settings-daemon "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404219
<richardcavell> yofel: oh, okay
<richardcavell> I tried adding a file to /etc/hal/fdi/policy to explicitly enable it but it did no good
<yofel> richardcavell: heh, won't help since it gets disabled by gnome after that :/
<richardcavell> yeah
<drs305> richardcavell: Can you use your touchpad at all?
<narg> Does anyone know if intel drivers are fixed in karmic?
<richardcavell> drs305: yes
<drs305> ok
<richardcavell> drs305: it works quite well but I just can't do two-fingered scrolling
<richardcavell> narg: yes I think so
<richardcavell> narg: I've got an Intel GMA 950 and it seems to work so much better under Karmic than Jaunty
<drs305> I had to mess with gsynaptics and a startup script to get my touchpad to work at all, which is why I asked.
<narg> richardcavell: woot! I've tried a variety of solutions on jaunty and nothing consistantly works.
<richardcavell> narg: nah, it doesn't.  I've tried to.  Karmic is alpha software - I get programs crashing every now and then - but it's quite useable.
<narg> richardcavell: Well, I might as well try. Thanks for the info
<yofel> narg: intel does work much better in karmic than it did in jaunty, but note that it now only supports UXA and there are still some issues related to KMS, you can disable kms though
<narg> ok, thanks all
<Sarvatt> synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1 works as well until the whole g-s-d mess is worked out
<Sickki> any ideas how to fix karmic koala installation failing with those error messages? http://pastebin.com/m6b389a43
<virtuald> och på svenska? :p
<virtuald> what does it say?
<Sickki> finnish
<virtuald> please translate to english
<Sickki> usb-creator-gtk is not ok for installation
<Sickki> using x64 with alternative installation with LVM encrypted discs
<Sickki> grub wont install either maybe becouse installation process aborts becouse usb-creator-gtk
<virtuald> same as me, trying upgrade here to see if i get it too
<virtuald> it probably means it's not uploaded yet
<Sickki> yeah i guess its better stay with jaunty :p
<Sickki> going install that now
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> yeah if you need a working system use that
<Sickki> working server system would be nice :p
<glennwhip> when i boot to the 2.6.31 kernel i don't have wireless connection
<glennwhip> ??
<glennwhip> my old 2.6.28 kernels work but not the new
<yofel> glennwhip: what wireless card?
<glennwhip> atheros
<glennwhip> madwifi
<glennwhip> i upgraded jaunty to karmic everything works except wireless
<yofel> glennwhip: did you need the restricted drivers for the card?
<billybigrigger> might have to check dkms if you do
<yofel> (I don't have an atheros card, so I'm trying to guess what the reason might be)
<yofel> billybigrigger: yeah, but that alone won't get him the driver
<glennwhip> how do i do find out
<billybigrigger> no it won't
<yofel> glennwhip: you might want to try to install atl2-source
 * billybigrigger looks at his disassembled laptop
<billybigrigger> i must 'er
<yofel> what are you doing? o.O
<billybigrigger> s/must/miss
<glennwhip> i tried installing madwifi-trunk-r4079-20090712 driver from their site and still didn't work
<billybigrigger> what is who doing?
<yofel> billybigrigger: you with you laptop...
<billybigrigger> nothing...just looking at it
<glennwhip> strange thing is the 2.6.28 kernel in jaunty has that built into the kernel
<yofel> 04:10:34  * billybigrigger looks at his disassembled laptop
<billybigrigger> i dropped/stomped it accidentally on my vacation in april
<billybigrigger> came home a little too drunk
<yofel> ouch...
<billybigrigger> thought i just smashed the lcd so i replaced it to find that wasn't the problem
<yofel> glennwhip: do you remember which driver that was?
<Sarvatt> you've got the ath5k modules blacklisted from the previous install no doubt, and you need to remove the blacklist so the kernel atheros modules will work
<billybigrigger> now it's %100 dissasembled with a cracked system board :P
<billybigrigger> too broke to buy a new one
<yofel> my condolences
<billybigrigger> may she RIP
<billybigrigger> :P
<glennwhip> i went to /etc/modules and removed the blacklist on ath5k still didn't work
<billybigrigger> buddy has a similar model, so i think i'll hold on to the new screen, ram, bluray drive and hdd for him...when his craps out
<billybigrigger> :P
<Sarvatt> its /etc/modprobe.d/something
<Sarvatt> try cd /etc/modprobe.d/ && grep -R "ath5k" .
<glennwhip> sorry it was modprobe.d
<Sarvatt> its probably getting blacklisted in multiple files in there because of all the ways you installed external drivers
<Sarvatt> you shouldnt need any external wifi drivers anymore, things have come a long way since 2.6.28 even..
<Sarvatt> *for atheros
<glennwhip> Sarvatt: that's why i can't figure it out, working in .28 but not in .31
<Sarvatt> sounds like you upgraded while still having the madwifi drivers installed which keeps the blacklist for the kernel drivers in place
<Sarvatt> did that command i said turn up anything?
<Sarvatt> its kind of complicated now by you having installed madwifi so you'll need to blacklist the madwifi modules as well to use the kernel ones
<glennwhip> i ran that command and it just sits there not doing anything
<Sarvatt> did you forget the . at the end?
<glennwhip> yes hold on
<glennwhip> which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<Sarvatt> thats the only one?
<glennwhip> that's what it said when i ran the command
<Sarvatt> yea that means there isnt anything blacklisting it at least, can you run this and upload it to pastebin? lsmod > ~/Desktop/wifi.txt && dmesg >> ~/Desktop/wifi.txt
<glennwhip> do i need sudo?
<Sarvatt> nope
<yofel> Sarvatt: didn't yet hear of pastebinit?
<glennwhip> http://en.pastebin.ca/1507491
<Sarvatt> hmm, looks like its working fine there using the kernel driver on the jaunty 2.6.28 kernel even..
<Sarvatt> try to sudo rmmod acer-wmi when you boot the karmic kernel
<Sarvatt> it could be disabling it via rfkill on your laptop, it does that on mine if acer-wmi is loaded and wifi lites up as soon as I rmmod it
<Sarvatt> of course if you compiled madwifi on the karmic kernel you're going to need to manually go in and blacklist those modules from loading
<DanaG> sudo rfkill
<DanaG> new command
<glennwhip> i'll try rebooting to the karmic kernel and  "sudo rmmod acer-wmi" will take a few minutes to see if works
<Sarvatt> sorry its acer_wmi
<Sarvatt> oh nice DanaG
<Sarvatt> if it doesnt work, run those commands under the non working setup so we can see why its not working
<Sarvatt> the wifi.txt one
<glennwhip> ok be back in a few
<DanaG> rfkill list
<DanaG> in my case, I have 4: one HP-wifi, one HP-bluetooth, one phy0 wifi, and one hci0 bluetooth.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's a bit redundant, though the former trumps the latter.
<Sarvatt> thats really nice being able to list it
<syn-ack> 19 Second boot time
<syn-ack> w00t
<Sickki-> what the hell
<Sickki-> now even jaunty wont work
<Sickki-> installations goes fine without errors but when it will boot grub go to somekind minimal state and wont even show bootmenu
<richardcavell> Sickki-: I just joined the channel. Did you recently repartition or install something?
<Sickki-> yeah i tryed karmic koala first
<richardcavell> You installed it?
<Sickki-> yeah but it failed so i tryed now jaunty
<Sickki-> that wont work either
<richardcavell> you mean just that GRUB won't boot?
<Sickki-> grub boots but its go to somekind minimal state i can write commands
<richardcavell> reinstall GRUB
<Sickki-> i tryed that, no help
<richardcavell> sometimes it doesn't work for me when I reinstall GRUB
<Sickki-> all files are on /boot/grub/ and menu.lst seems to be ok
<richardcavell> so I have to do it again
<richardcavell> or do it via grub-install
<Sickki-> well i did now dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<Sickki-> installing again...
<Sickki-> i really hope that will solve it
<richardcavell> okay
<yofel> huh? did I hear menu.lst?
<yofel> karmic uses grub2 so there should be no menu.lst
<richardcavell> yofel: but he then installed jaunty
<richardcavell> GRUB2 seems to work *so* much better on my MacBook
<yofel> aaaah ok, forget what I said then :)
<richardcavell> it even offers to boot OS X, though I didn't ask it to
<richardcavell> I would almost consider replacing rEFIt
<Kovert> I have an error so I can not update http://pastebin.com/d32a8d503
<Kovert> I have tried forcing
<yofel> Kovert: my guess would be that the package isn't built yet, wait a few hours and try again
<Kovert> good idea thank you
<Kovert> unfortunaly i can install anything with apt-get till it is installed
<yofel> Kovert: you could try aptitude and check if that finds a resolution
<Kovert> ok i iwll give it  try
<Kovert> Sorry the program "aptBackend.phy" closed unexpectedly
<Kovert> guess I iwll wait till tomorrow
<Sickki-> now grub wont work at all
<Sickki-> i found problem better
<Sickki-> somereason grub wont load menu.lst without commanding it to do it
<Sickki-> menuconfile /grub/menu.lst after that its load menu fine and system starts
<Sickki-> richardcavell, somereason grub wont load menu.lst without commanding it to do it menuconfile /grub/menu.lst after that its load menu fine and system starts
<Sickki-> any ideas? should i try grub 2?
<richardcavell> Sickki-: I don't understand
<Sickki-> well when i start my computer grub goes minimal bash mode
<richardcavell> Sickki-: Okay, are you trying to say that it won't give you a kernel selection menu?
<Sickki-> yes
<richardcavell> Sickki-: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Sickki-> i got it to boot writing this command: menuconffile /grub/menu.lst
<richardcavell> In Update Manager, I have deselected "Sources", but it downloads the Source code repositories anyway.  Is this a known issue?
<Sickki-> http://pastebin.com/m3a4ba40b
<richardcavell> Sickki-: well, you've set it up to not show you the kernel selection menu
<richardcavell> so it's giving you the expected behaviour, isn't it?
<Sickki-> richardcavell, its totally made by installer?
<richardcavell> Sickki-: hmmm
<richardcavell> Sickki-: okay well it's "hiddenmenu" that's the issue
<richardcavell> Sickki-: can you see that?  it's the second entry
<Sickki-> yeah it should not show menu but it should boot automaticly to default 0
<Sickki-> but it wont do that
<richardcavell> Sickki-: All the lines that start with # are ignored
<richardcavell> Sickki-: so you want it to not give you a menu but boot to the first option?
<Sickki-> yes
<Sickki-> like it would normally work but now its go to bash grub system where i need write commands to get it boot
<virtuald> is there any error message?
<Sickki-> no
<Sickki-> it will just only show what you would get by writing: grub
<virtuald> weird
<Sickki-> yeah well lets test grub 2 :P
<Sickki-> it was on jaunty packages
<richardcavell> Sickki-: have you manually checked everything on that line?
<virtuald> works for me :>
<richardcavell> Sickki-: or, yeah, just install GRUB 2
<richardcavell> GRUB 2 seems an order of magnitude more sophisticated
<coz_> guys  I noticed in juanty that /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -noliste tcp vt7 had been taking up nearly 70% cpu at one point...it was then fixed...and now it is at a constand 7% when system idle...far too much and  I was hoping that karmic is not going to have this issue?
<mac_v> hi all... I'v installed Karmic aplha 3 and not able to enable tap for click
<mac_v> i'v installed , gpointing-device-settings , how do i run the GUI?
<Sickki-> installing grub 2 fixed the problem
<rww> mac_v: dunno how to find it in the menu, but running "gpointing-device-settings
<rww> " in alt-f2 or in a terminal should work.
<mac_v> rww: ah... but weird ... alt-f2 doesnt work! , access from terminal works , thanx
<tanath> i can't seem to burn isos
<tanath> brasero says there's no disc inserted
<tanath> k3b gave an unknown error (255)
<mac_v> anyone know about hotkeys? i installed karmic both / and /home on a single partition , and found everything working perfectly, including hotkeys, so i re-installed Karmic with / on a separate partition and used my jaunty /home as the /home for Karmic also, but now the hotkeys dont work! anyone know where in my /home this error lies?
<tanath> 'wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.'
<richardcavell> mac_v: is it in xmodmap?
<richardcavell> look for ~/.xmodmap directory
 * mac_v looks
<mac_v> richardcavell: nope... i dont have the folder
<tanath> wodim: OPC failed.
<richardcavell> mac_v: well then I can't help you.
<mac_v> :(
<Sarvatt> i'm going to just take a guess.. .gconf :D
 * mac_v sifting through the deluge of ~/.gconf
<Sarvatt> so many things it could be
<Sickki-> whee now i have jaunty with ext4 / and /boot also grub 2 :)
<Sickki-> should be easy to upgrade to karmic koala when it will be released
<QPrime> has anyone noticed immediate ext4 corruption on install of karmic alpha3?  on first reboot fsck repairs the fs issue and all seems well, but strange nevertheless.
<QPrime> so far I've seen it on a vm install (twice) and on bare hardware.
<tanath> ah, nvm. seems it was locked by another app >.<
<rvn> is 9.10 to a point where one can test it an expect it not to break instantly?
<Sickki-> let me warn you rvn you will face alot problems with 9.10
<Sickki-> i wont do again mistake and upgrade jaunty to karmic
<rvn> i ran 8.10 during alpha and it was fantastic and i had no problems
<rvn> was just thinkin
<rvn> :P
<Sickki-> install jaunty with ext4 / and /boot and grub 2 like me so then its easy to have all features from 8.10 when its final
<Sickki-> just upgrade packages
<cwillu> rvn, it's almost always in that state, even from the early alphas.  The trick is that it _will_ be broken once in a while, and nobody wants to hand-hold you through fixing things
<cwillu> so, if an update breaks xorg and you aren't either willing to suffer with vesa for a while, or fix it yourself, than alphas aren't for you :p
<cwillu> "the google-fu is strong with this one"
<cwillu> QPrime, on the first mount of an ext4 filesystem there's a bunch of checksums that need to be generated; I'd expect that first fsck to be related to that
<cwillu> (although I thought that only occurs with ext3->ext4 upgrades, but it's certainly a possibility)\
<QPrime> cwillu: Thanks for the response.  I've never seen that at all with new ext4 partitions created outside of the Karmic alpha3 install.  I've taken a quick look on LP and didn't see anything related.  If I continue to notice it I'll file a report.
<Sarvatt> i havent seen anything like that in 10+ ext4 karmic installs, maybe its not unmounting cleanly after the install and reboot on the a3 image? do you have something odd like an encrypted home folder maybe?
<QPrime> Sarvatt: nope. 100% generic install.  VM is a dedicated 4GB HD image for testing, and the bare metal install is a multi-boot with mixed ext2/3/4 and NTFS partitions.  At first I thought it was perhaps related to the VM, but the bare metal install belies that.  I tend to agree that it may be shorting the umount at the end of install and the fs is marked as dirty.
<cwillu> Sarvatt, I noticed that on the last two dailies I installed from
<cwillu> both post alpha2, haven't done any fresh installs before that
<cwillu> Sarvatt, (incidently, the acer laptop's been acting a bit different wrt suspend with 2.6.31, but I'm still not calling it 'working' :p)
<mac_v> Sarvatt: hotkeys working great now... just have to reset all the other prefs... thanx
<DPic> wow, i think it's been almost 24 hours and i haven't seen any updates
<DPic> this rarely happens with an alpha
<xtknight> anyone else getting bug 404767 ??
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/404767
<Sarvatt> gotta hate weekends DPic :D
<Sarvatt> (for updates)
<Sarvatt> i go through packaging withdraws since all of x and mesa packages pretty much dont get touched on weekends too lol
<DPic> Sarvatt, lazy sunday
<DPic> woke up in the late afternoon
<virtuald> is the whole sound system extremely unstable or is it just me?
<nhasian> hey didnt i read somewhere there was a new and easier way to add a ppa key in ubuntu?
<ruslanr> hm
<ruslanr> I tried to add a PPA, and it's key added automatically
<nhasian> it adds the key automatically now?  I thought you had to specify the ppa'a username somewhere...
<ruslanr> yes, automatically :)
<ruslanr> virtuald: I have some problems with Output Volume ;)
<virtuald> yeah i get that too
<virtuald> the new volume control is weird
<ruslanr> virtuald: it's sets higher than 100%
<virtuald> o.o
<ruslanr> that's really weird! :)
<nhasian> holy cow!  it did automatically import the ppa key.  oh my god that is soooo much easier
<virtuald> i think it's a feature :p
<virtuald> actually a buggy new feature
<virtuald> it changes the app volume and output volume at the same time
<DanaG> Yeah.  PulseAudio flat volumes.... way too damn confusing for me.
<virtuald> but only shows the output volume, and it changes the app volume way too much
<nhasian> no more copy/pasting a key into a text file and then importing it manually or sudo apt-key from the terminal..
<ruslanr> nhasian: that's good :)
<virtuald> nhasian: what did automatically import the key?
<virtuald> the software sources thingy? or firefox?
<ruslanr> virtuald: first one
<virtuald> ok
<nhasian> virtuald, i added a ppa from launchpad in software sources
<nhasian> virtuald, previously it used to give an error message unless you provided the verification key
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> i've always added sources through the terminal
<nhasian> so is this new ppa key behavior exclusive to karmic?
<ruslanr> I think so :)
<ruslanr> but I haven't tried to do that in Jaunty :-/
<nhasian> ruslanr, i noticed that all the instructions on the wiki and launchpad still mention the old way of adding the ppa key.  i couldnt find anything on the new way in google
<ruslanr> maybe they will be updated after Karmic release
<nhasian> proposed-backports :)
<ruslanr> I forgot about that :)
<nhasian> well i'm a happy camper now.  even empathy is working for me.  grub2, and ext4.
<nhasian> only thing is i cant burn any cd/dvd since upgrading to the last kernel
<ruslanr> ext4...
<ruslanr> I'm still on ext3 :(
<nhasian> it boots faster... and fsck is super fast, which is really helpful when your on a laptop
<ruslanr> I heard some scary things about ext4
<ruslanr> but it was when this fs was just announced :)
<cwillu> ruslanr, the scary things about ext4 actually applied to reiserfs and xfs (and basically any other fs with delayed allocation)
<ruslanr> cwillu: really? I need to get some information about delayed allocation
<cwillu> ruslanr, a friends laptop that I managed had all sorts of random undeletable files due to the same issue (he ran reiserfs, with those showing up on a hard shutdown)
<ruslanr> I've never used those filesystems
<cwillu> ruslanr, it's been fixed, renaming a file over an existing file triggers a sync now, which covers pretty much all cases that aren't apps being completely dumb
<ruslanr> glad to hear that :)
<cwillu> but ext4 was the first filesystem with enough normal humans using it for anyone to make a big fuss :)
<ruslanr> cwillu: thanks for explanation :)
 * cwillu grumbles :p
 * mac_v waiting for cwillu to sing ;P
 * mac_v couldnt resist ;p
<mac_v> cwillu: actually i had to control not to say that on the printer bug ;p
<mac_v> ruslanr: any new ideas about the login time?
<mac_v> ruslanr: like uptime...
<ruslanr> no
<mac_v> :(
<Tekno> morning
<yofel> good morning folks
<blk> since about a week gnome-volume-control-applet is starting to eat my CPU with errors like "WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting... socket(): Address family not supported by protocol" and since two days so is gnome-settings-daemon - where does this come from?
<yofel> blk: let me guess, you don't use pulseaudio?
<blk> yofel, just alsa
<yofel> blk: there's already a bug reported about that, let me go search for it
<yofel> blk: bug 404340
<blk> yofel, thanks, i'll check it out
<yofel> ...
<yofel> ubottu's gone o.O
<yofel> blk: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/404340
<blk> yofel, already there ;)
<blk> i'm not really happy with installing PA but there doesn't seem to be an alternative now :(
<Sarvatt> ohh thanks for making me look at that, looks like i need to rebuild g-s-d against PA 0.9.16
<blk> Sarvatt, will that drop the dependency?
<blk> if not there should at least be an explicit dependency in the package..
<Sarvatt> no i'm using 0.9.16 and the updated gnome-volume-control in g-s-d has a bunch of checks for different features if you're using 0.9.16
<Sarvatt> and karmics is built against PA 0.9.15
<Sarvatt> maybe these are runtime checks and not compile time, hmm
<ruslanr> wow, I have some "ghost-files" on my Desktop :)
<Sarvatt> blk: you have to have libpulse0 installed to have g-s-d installed...
<Sarvatt> open up your /etc/pulse/client.conf file and disable autorespawn maybe?
<Sarvatt> probably going to take some adapting to your no-PA situation there, maybe something useful in man pulse-client.conf
<blk> Sarvatt, libpulse is a depency but that doesn't ensure a running pulse daemon which g-s-d wants to connect to (pulseaudio is the daemon package)
<richardcavell> Can anyone recommend good software for creating a disk image of my Ubuntu installation?  I want to run it from a live CD so I can image my ubuntu and then un-image it back
<Sarvatt> or maybe /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/sound/active to no in gconf-editor
<blk> richardcavell, dd if you intend to keep your partition layout
<blk> Sarvatt, that might work.. although i think i'll have to forget about gnome-volume-manager[-applet] (not that hard)
<Sarvatt> yeah theres lots of alsa tools ya can use. i use pulse even and wouldnt miss gnome-volume-manager at all :D
<richardcavell> blk it seems a little drastic
<yofel> richardcavell: you can use rsync for backups
<richardcavell> blk: I tried using grsync and I thought it worked okay but it didn't copy many files over.  Then I trashed my installation and it failed me when I needed it.  So goodbye grsync
<blk> richardcavell, you want to be able to extract single files too? then i'd probably use tar just on the home and /etc directory and reinstall the system, then untar over
<richardcavell> blk: I already back up all my important data, what I'm looking to do is to backup my whole installation.  See, last time I managed to do it by installing newer video drivers on Jaunty
<richardcavell> I couldn't even boot to a root shell
<richardcavell> Now that I think about it, what I could have done was install a basic Linux, then grsync everything back onto the partition
<blk> richardcavell, to boot to root shell just append init=/bin/bash to your grub command.. always works :P
<richardcavell> blk: no, seriously, I got kernel panic about 4 seconds into boot.  Didn't get anywhere near being able to do anything
<richardcavell> Can I use grsync / rsync to back up all my system?  I mean everything on /
<richardcavell> It skips many files, declaring them to be "non-regular"
<blk> richardcavell, that's why i use dd for system backups
<Sarvatt> i really dont trust anything outside of a whole partition or disk clone, always end up with permission or bad metadata problems somewhere when i use other things
<blk> there's probably also tools with a GUI/curses frontend to dd
<Sarvatt> the non regular stuff is problably referring to things like /proc that arent really files
<blk> richardcavell, partimage i think
<Alocado> hello
<richardcavell> Sarvatt: well like I said grsync failed me when I need it
<Alocado> i have a problem with the 31-kernels from ubuntu karmic... every time i boot i get following error message (unlimited times...):
<richardcavell> What I really want is a bootable CD with the clone software on it... like a live CD
<Alocado> ata1: illegal qc_active transition (00000000->00400040)
<syn-ack> Then use Ghost. :D
<Alocado> any idea how to solve this?
<Sarvatt> install a iso to a usb stick with usb-creator, then loop mount the squashfs and chroot into it and sudo apt-get install whatever :D
<richardcavell> Sarvatt: I can't boot to USB from my computer (Macintosh)
<richardcavell> but I can boot to CD/DVD
<Sarvatt> no network when you're on a livecd?
<blk> dd is on any live cd.. going back a looong time :)
<syn-ack> Sarvatt, I'm thinking of building a fresh ubuntu installer over here. :P
<Sarvatt> ahh i know how that goes, i have a ibook g4 dual usb that wont boot off usb too
<Alocado> any idea?
<Sarvatt> Alocado: can you disable SATA AHCI mode in bios?
<richardcavell> Sarvatt: So I want a simple GUI that I can install when booted into a live CD, and just plonk the whole partition down byte for byte
<Sarvatt> do you not have network access when you are on a livecd?
<Alocado> Sarvatt, don't know, i'll try it
<Sarvatt> tons of gui backup apps just an apt-get away :D
<richardcavell> Sarvatt: so recommend one
<Sarvatt> heck, throw the deb on a a usb stick or something
<Alocado> brb
<Sarvatt> aptitude search backup
<blk> richardcavell, http://www.partimage.org/Screenshots
<Sarvatt> there ya go, can grab the partimage deb
<richardcavell> blk: that's nice
<richardcavell> blk: and it has a live CD
<Alocado> Sarvatt, no i can't
<Alocado> it's a very.... poor bios (hp, version 1.63)
<Alocado> other idea?
<Sarvatt> sbackup looks pretty nice
<Sarvatt> oh hmm i thought it could do disk images but i dont see the option for that
<Alocado> unison/rsync is nice :D
<Sarvatt> can you give any more info Alocado? do you have a dmesg off a running system?
<Sarvatt> like does it work with the jaunty kernel on karmic?
<Alocado> yes, the 28 kernel works with karmic
<Sarvatt> can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Alocado> from the normal boot?
<Sarvatt> need to know what sata chipset it is to tell you what quirks you can use to disable software NCQ to get rid of the errors :D
<Sarvatt> are you on it right now?
<Sarvatt> just from a working boot
<Alocado> moment please...
<Alocado> <- netbook, problem is with a hp compaq notebook
<Sarvatt> ah
<Sarvatt> what model? amd I'm guessing?
<Alocado> right.
<Sarvatt> lol
<Alocado> 6715s
<Sarvatt> nvidia chipset?
<Alocado> with amd turion64 x2
<Sarvatt> ah those are ati based i think
<Alocado> yes
<Alocado> graphics: ati mobile radeon x1350 (f**** ********)
<Alocado> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/d554940ad
<Sarvatt> its probably related to this -- [    1.466757] ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit
<Sarvatt> they reenabled 64 bit DMA on SB600 in 2.6.31-rc1 and it might not work right on your machine
<Sarvatt> trying to find the quirk now
<Alocado> thy
<Sarvatt> i see a ton of ahci quirks in here for compaq 67xxs machines but not a 6715s :(
<Sarvatt> try adding libata.force=noncq to your grub boot line after splash
<blk> is upstart ever going to be fully replacing sysv-init? it's been a topic for the past few releases and it's not really making progress.. maybe because of LSB? i've been creating upstart wrappers for the daemons on my system for some time now and it's working quite well - does someone have more inside infos on this?
<Alocado> Sarvatt, k
<yofel> blk: afaik upstart is still work in progress, but karmic already upgraded to version 0.6.2-1. jaunty had 0.3.9-8
<Alocado> Sarvatt, doesn't work
<blk> yofel, i've noticed.. i've been running 0.5.1-ppa during the jaunty-dev days
<blk> maybe after next LTS..
<Sarvatt> nice, there was a bugzilla link in the ahci source
<Sarvatt> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9412
<Sarvatt> looks familiar Alocado?
<Sarvatt> comment 11
<Sarvatt> so looks like i was guessing right lol
<Sarvatt> i just cant find a way to fix this without recompiling yet..
<Sarvatt> HP Compaq 6720s is on the same quirk table as the board in that bug report but not your 6715s
<Alocado> recompiling it ONCE is no problem... but not on every update ;)
<Sarvatt> ./ahci.c:MODULE_PARM_DESC(skip_host_reset, "skip global host reset (0=don't skip, 1=skip)");
<Sarvatt> ./ahci.c:MODULE_PARM_DESC(ignore_sss, "Ignore staggered spinup flag (0=don't ignore, 1=ignore)");
<Sarvatt> ./ahci.c:MODULE_PARM_DESC(ahci_em_messages,
<Sarvatt> ./ahci.c:MODULE_PARM_DESC(marvell_enable, "Marvell SATA via AHCI (1 = enabled)");
<Sarvatt> those are the only parameters you can pass to your ahci :(
<Sarvatt> it'd probably just be easiest to use the 2.6.30-10.12 kernel for a bit longer :D
<Alocado_> re
<Alocado_> sry, wlan -.-
<Sarvatt> something like this is what you need
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/linux/commit/?id=2967ed75d8b58a14f35cf1b2f19b31f64144c943
<Alocado_> ah :) thank you very much! i'll try to rebuild the kernel...
<Alocado_> mh, i guess this "bug" will also exists in the 9.10 final or will you add this code to the kernel?
<Sarvatt> yeah its going to be there unless they fix it, the right way would be to get your dmi info from you and add a quirk just for your machine but i was just giving you something that'd work :D
<Sarvatt> that hurts other machines using SB600 that dont have problems using 64 bit dma
<SwedeMike> does karmic have any gui ipv6 configuration (network manager-like) ?
<Alocado_> :) nice
<Alocado_> Sarvatt, do you need my dmi info now?
<Alocado_> for later..
<Sarvatt> there still might be a way to get it working without recompiling anything, key word to search for is SB600 AHCI :D
<Alocado_> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg06694.html
<Sarvatt> here's where yer problems started I bet -- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=6adc74b7d03c06a8e15d51fe33c3d924ada9271a
<Sarvatt> i dont know, it could be something else, dont get yer hopes up :)
<Alocado_> ;)
<Alocado_> atm i'm looking for a bios update ... you think disabling ahci in bios would solve the problem?
<floating> heya. I installed karmic alpha3 in hopes getting intel graphics working and it did. Now I have come across few things that might be bugs or so, but I don't know if I should report them, and how is the appropriate way. I mean like there is a bugzill for xfce (I have xubuntu version) and there is a launchpad and stuff
<floating> for example this one problem
<floating> I run a .jnlp or .jar applet that has a login screens. For some reason I cannot type into the password field normally. However I found a workaround by luck. If I press mouse button down upon a submit button, and move the mouse over the password field and release it, I can type the password :>
<floating> this happens both with openjdk and sun java
<floating> I asked about this on the chat room where are people using this applet, and they/we came into the conclusion that it might have something to do with me using this development release of ubuntu :)
<floating> if anyone is interested to try reproduce http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jnlp  Have to note, that I changed the configuration settings to "save password" before going to "play on KGS"
<cwillu> floating, bugs.launchpad.net
<kit_> hi, i want to copy my installation to another filesystem (ext4 without a journal), i've got a 64mb flash disk, can i install a minimal system on that to boot into and mount the two partitions so i can cp -a the contents from one to the other ?
<oxymoron> I have an interesting question. Why does not applications which not is using Phonon as Audio-input/ouput work at all? I cannot get any sound at all with VLC, Kaffeine, Flash and so on. But Amarok and Dragon Player works? :D
<kit_> does vlc, kaffeine, flash or pulse crash when you try to play audio through them /
<oxymoron> no
<oxymoron> Video works fine, but no audio
<kit_> check if you can play audio through vlc with the alsa output module
<kit_> if you can it's probably the same pulse bug i've got which you could report (y)
<oxymoron> I just get a static noise as in every other apps as using alsa.
<kit_> does your audio card/chipset have a digital out ?
<oxymoron> yes, should have
<Le-Chuck_ITA> What was the name of the ubuntu mozilla irc channel again? I remember someone directed me there from here
<kit_> recently i've only been able to get the audio to come out of my tv using the digital out from my onboard sound chipset so maybe it's the same thing.
<oxymoron> kit_: Digital output does not work at all
<kit_> hmm, i dunno how to tell where the bug would be, kernel, alsa, pulse. maybe someone else could tell you if they know
<oxymoron> kit_: It has been a bug for several years now. It always get trouble once in a while.
<oxymoron> kit_: Seems to be a bug wih ALSA vs HDA INtel, Kernel and Phonon.
<kit_> press [alt][f2] and run "gstreamer-properties"
<kit_> see if you can get any beeps to come out if you change the audio output settings
<kit_> yea, i'm using hda_intel i think
<kit_> well the module is loaded, the chipset is realtek 889a or something
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: check your engine
<oxymoron> kit_: I am using xine
<kit_> ah, i haven't tried to use that properly for a few years. eaglescreen might know. i'm off out tho but good luck.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: ?
<EagleScreen> are you changed to xine right now or before?
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: ??
<blk> kit_, you can copy your setup.. make sure to adapt the mount points where needed (either change the UUID or the device) in /etc/fstab  -- you can also convert your current partition to ext4 (assuming you're running ext2/3) .. and then disable the journal if you really want that
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I always use Xine, I only tested gstreamer to check recently but switched back to xine again.
<oxymoron> [15:52] <oxymoron> EagleScreen: But I still got problem using Xine?
<oxymoron> [15:52] --> kottlett has joined this channel (n=kottlett@dslb-084-056-202-130.pools.arcor-ip.net).
<oxymoron> [15:53] <oxymoron> EagleScreen: It is so friggin frustrating, just a simple thing as audio which is mostly my life, it just must work automaticly.
<EagleScreen> yes everybody want it
<EagleScreen> did you upgraded to karmic by this issue?
<kottlett> hi! is the madwifi driver available in karmic? I just found out, that there is no package for the restricted modules any more :-/
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Seriously, sure KDE and GNU/Linux is freeware, the developers has to responsibility and so on, open software. But I cannot understand how they even can allow something like this to happen at all. SOund should NEVER, NEVER at any circumstances lagging, it should always work.
<kit_> blk, cheers. i'll try it.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I had this problem with Gutsy, Jaunty too. The problem is not KArmic specific. Happens now when the developers is changing the system core configs and files, especially the linux core and KDE.
<oxymoron> *no responsibility
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: if your Intel HDA card is not working well, Intel corporation has the reponsability, not KDE or GNU/Linux
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: pastebin you 'lsmod' output
<oxymoron> http://pastebin.ca/1507943
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: do you have a laptop?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But my Intel HDA card works perfectly in Windows, so it is not a Intel defined problem or hardware problem. It is software related only, and in this case GNU/Linux that is faulty. I guess there is no correct working drivers in the kernel, but could be wrong.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: No I am using a PC. The motherboard is almost new and so is audio card.
<EagleScreen> Intel has the reponsability of making good drivers for Linux, but Intel usually does it
<EagleScreen> it seems that your card and mine use the same drivers and mine is working pretty well
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: How often is those drivers changed?
<EagleScreen> i dont know
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Alright, well some misconfiguration maybe somewhere? Not sure where to look though.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: As said, it works if you go through Phonon.
<diverse_izzue> i have a problem in karmic where event sounds from empathy interrupt music playing from rhythmbox. is that a known problem?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Thank god that Amarok works anyway :)
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: you may have a configuration problem
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Amarok started to get perfect sound in the version 2 release when fully support for Phonon was implemented.
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: does command 'aplay file.wav' work?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: aplay works, but file.wav does not :D
<EagleScreen> any wav file in your system?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I do not have any wave files on my system. Not that I know of anyway
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: find /usr/share | grep wav
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Tested now with a wavefile and aplay, does not work, no sound.
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: you may have a problem with alsa
<EagleScreen> it can be a driver problem or a configuration problem
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes, alsa it is I guess. Can i check settings, re-install or something?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: you should burn Kubuntu karmic Alpha3 live CD and test in it if your sound works
<EagleScreen> you also can try to install a newer version of alsa, but karmic may have the lastest
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But I recently did that with karmic alpha 2 ... But I only tested Amarok then ...
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Maybe apt-get purge alsa ? and then re-install?
<EagleScreen> i mean to test aplay, kaffeine and flash, I mean test it from live CD
<EagleScreen> (with the default configuration)
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Well, is it possible to do with virtualbox instead? :P
<BluesKaj> I gave up on amarok in karmic, but I suppose it depends on your needs ..VLC fills the bill for me.
<EagleScreen> not, virtualbox is a fake machine, not your machine
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yeas I know, just checking.
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But should it not virtualise my desktop anyway? I mean if it is just configurationproblem it should work with virtualbox?
<EagleScreen> not, virtualbox does not use your real hardware
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Could also be a problem because I am using 64-bit Kubuntu.
<EagleScreen> i also use 64bits
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: What hardware does it use?
<EagleScreen> virtual hardware
<EagleScreen> software that simulates to be a hardware device
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But it is still my hardware is is using, right?
<EagleScreen> yes, but not directly
<EagleScreen> never check hardware issues in virtual machines
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But it is a software issue, not hardware
<EagleScreen> we are not sure about it
<oxymoron> I am sure.
<oxymoron> 100 % sure it is not hardware
<EagleScreen> if audio does not work in your host system by config issue, audio won't work in your virtualized system having it well configured
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Why not?
<EagleScreen> because the virtualized system is managed by your real system and depends on it
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: I think the really useful test is to burn and boot a Live CD with all config by default, directly in your real hardware
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But if it is a config issue, it should work in virtualbox? If it is hardware issue though, it should not work?
<EagleScreen> not
<oxymoron> I do not understand then
<EagleScreen> it is simple, if screen fails in your real system, it will fail in your virtualbox system, if audio fails in your real system, it will fail in your virtualbox system and the cause of the failure does not care
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: look for this site: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes, I understand that. But if software config is faulty on my host system, it not works. But if software config is correct in virtualbox, it should work if we suppose that hardware works 100%
<yofel> re
<yofel> hey, ubottu's back :)
<EagleScreen> negative, virtualbox system finally send the audio to your host system, and if your host system does not work for any reason, there won't be sound
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: what happens if you try to open alsamixer?
<EagleScreen> what kid of chip does it show?
<oxymoron> Analog AD1988B
<EagleScreen> Chip: Analog AD1988B
<EagleScreen> and can you manage the sound with it?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes?
<EagleScreen> aplay does not report any error?
<oxymoron> nope, no error.
<EagleScreen> try 'aplay -vv sound.wav'
<EagleScreen> and pastebin the output
<EagleScreen> and be sure you have all channels unmuted
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Alright
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: http://pastebin.ca/1507978
<EagleScreen> did it played the sound?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes it played the sound, but it did not sound anything.
<EagleScreen> strange
<oxymoron> Yes, I am saying that ;P
<oxymoron> SOme bug when it should output the audio to the speakers.
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: what kind of speakers do you use?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Uhm, I dont know the model and so. But it is a Philips speakers, stereo system.
<EagleScreen> a simple pair of stereo apeakers?
<EagleScreen> 5.1 systems may need special configuration
<oxymoron> No, with build in surround system and so on. Not a regular PC-speakers.
<oxymoron> I mean built in subwoofer xD not surround.
<oxymoron> 2.1 speakers in other words.
<EagleScreen> it may need special configuration in alsa
<oxymoron> special config as in?
<EagleScreen> look for the alsa website
<EagleScreen> i have no idea about 2.1 systems
<oxymoron> Where to look?
<EagleScreen> here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<kayess> I was just trying out the netbook remix on an eee pc and couldn't get anywhere. Live wouldn't load and it wouldn't re-install
<kayess> This was the netbook kubuntu alpha 3
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes I can found the startpage from google, but thanks anyway. I mean, where on that website?
<EagleScreen> i dont know
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: I insist in testing with a Live CD
<EagleScreen> test other kernels
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: When I test this: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav it says that my unit is busy? :O
<EagleScreen> or test a Debian Live CD and check the sound
<oxymoron> I dont want to test that, seems pointless.
<oxymoron> The problem seems to be that it cannot play sounds if I am using another app that uses my speakers xD
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Uhm, I think I know the problem now :D /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is empty :D
<EagleScreen> try to write it propertly
<yofel> oxymoron: you mean alsa-base.conf?
<oxymoron> Oh I forgor .conf :D
<oxymoron> What does this line to, I am getting tipped on ubuntu-site to add that line: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<yofel> oxymoron: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f5c3191a
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright, same as mine then ;)
<oxymoron> I dont understand what the heck that is faulty.
<yofel> can't help you, I don't use kde here
<oxymoron> I do not think it is KDE specific
<oxymoron> This looks interesting: "[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<yofel> you have an application that still uses OSS o.O
<oxymoron> How to change?
<yofel> depends on the application I guess, I'm no audio expert
<oxymoron> Ill be damn, now alsa works when mixing around with alsamixer. I cganed digital output and PCM.
<oxymoron> Now also Flash sound works and VLC ...
<Sarvatt> woohooooo http://sarvatt.com/downloads/sheworks!.png
<oxymoron> EagleScreen, yofel: What exactly is the PCM channel?
<EagleScreen> it is an important channel
<oxymoron> Yes, but what is it?
<EagleScreen> it controls the volume of sounds played in your system
<yofel> Sarvatt: it's still missing 'both' to make DanaG happy :P
<Sarvatt> there is no both upstream, he'll never be happy anyway :D
<oxymoron> And look on that, now also Spotify works xD
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: But why does it work in Amarok with PCM muted? :S
<EagleScreen> I think it shouldent
<Sarvatt> you can get the equivalent of  both by mixing this and gpointing-device-settings or just synclient at least
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: There is two main channels that has to be on, PCM and one more
<Sarvatt> pcm is the master channel that mixes all sound being played to what gets sent to your analog speakers
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Master and PCM. Master only on, then Amarok and Dragon PLayer only works. But if both are turned on, everything else works :S w00t?! :D
<Sarvatt> master controls pcm and the digital outputs too so you can fine tune the sound levels more
<BluesKaj> !pcm
<yofel> BluesKaj: ubottu's gone
<EagleScreen> yes, Amarok is working for me with PCM muted
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Not sure if I understand that. Is one of them analog and the other one digital?
<BluesKaj> ok, I guess even bots deserve a day off somrtimes :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: 17:06:03 -!- ubottu [n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu] has quit [Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer)   :(
<BluesKaj> pcm is digital aka , pulse code modulation , not to be confused with pulse audio
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Seems like VLC, Spotify and so on which uses ALSA protocol, is depending on the analog device only.
<Sarvatt> say you have a digital output and the analog output going at the same time, and the digital is quieter than the analog, you bump the level of the digital one so its the same volume and control things with master so the volume is the same for both outputs
<BluesKaj> yofel  it's 11:39 here
<yofel> yofel: 17:06 -> 15:06 UTC ;)
<yofel> BluesKaj: ^^^^^
<yofel> why am I talking to myself...
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: That is to much for my audiobrain :D I guess digital and analog must be in sync or am I wrong?
<BluesKaj> yofel  yeah what are you talking about , anyway ? :)
<yofel> nvm
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: But if that so, it seems that Phonon is syncing that itself. The only apps that works perfect with PCM muted is the ones which uses Phonon layer.
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok I scrolled up , I see it now : [10:17] <-- ubott2 has left this server (Excess Flood)
<Sarvatt> do your other apps not have phonon sound output plugins?
<Sarvatt> i dont use KDE so i have no idea
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: No VLC, mplayer, Spotify, Flash/Firefox and so on uses ALSA directly I guess.
<BluesKaj> Sarvatt, aren't there 2 different streams one analog (post digital to analog conversion) and another which is purely digital domain ?
<Sarvatt> depends on what yer using and how you have it set up, things can use ac3/dts passthrough on digital to bypass the software mixing but desktop sounds and stuff wont do that
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: I am not a programmer, but I am guessing Phonon gets sound/audio request from an application. Then it fetches the correct stream backend, xine or gstreamer, which itself uses alsa or whatever is available. I guess it is syncing audio on the fly also. Just guessing now.
<oxymoron> Not a developer of KDE I mean, a programmer am I :D
<Sarvatt> you should be able to set all that stuff up in the system settings somewhere?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but who cares about desktop "sounds" , they're plain annoying anyway :0
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, in systemsettings, but that is only for Phonon I think. You have to setup specificly for the other apps which is not using Phonon.
<oxymoron> And I wanna thank everyonce for their patience with me, especially EagleScreen ;)
<EagleScreen> you're welcome
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: you could break some config stuff, try a Live CD
<Sarvatt> yeah sounds right, there should be a way to send the sound output through phonon in your apps though..
<Sarvatt> oh i see, phonon support in vlc is really new, guess its not packaged yet
<Sarvatt> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/multimedia/phonon-backends/vlc/
<Sarvatt> so do you have it working now oxymoron?
<Sarvatt> the sound hardware might be locked by something else so OSS/ALSA cant use it i'm guessing (havent read the chat log scrollback yet)
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, everything just worked when unmuted PCM channel.
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Even SPotify ...
<Sarvatt> ah with alsa then?
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: Yes, if I break something I just reformat and do a clean install again ...
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, with alsa.
<BUGabundo> hi Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> i think theres a bug in alsa muting the PCM channel on alot of cards
<BUGabundo> I get that too
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<Sarvatt> its muted every reboot here too
<BUGabundo> 1 in 3 boots my audio is mutted
<EagleScreen> oxymoron: test also other kernels or other distributions and compare the results
<oxymoron> BUGabundo: Oh, that was my problem too ;)
<Sarvatt> i use pulse for everything so it doesnt matter but if i use alsa i have to up the pcm volume too
<oxymoron> EagleScreen: I dont care, sorry. I just want it to work on my PC, nothing else.
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Well PulseAudio does not work at all for me.
<Sarvatt> maybe it mutes when it goes into power saving mode after 10 seconds
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, could be the problem ..
<Sarvatt> i'm using pulse 0.9.16 here
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: 0.9.15
<andresmh> since I switched to Karmic everytime I wake up my thinkpad from sleep mode the built-in CDMA modem doesn't show up in the network manager anymore, even after enabling/disabling networking . ifconfig shows wlan0 and wmaster0 though.
<andresmh> someone suggested to do modprobe <driver> but I don't know what <driver> i should use
<BUGabundo> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo> just had to kill PA 28 times :((((((
<yofel> wtf... gnome-settings-daemon just crashed here on login
<yofel> now my desktop looks like a bad merge of gtk1 and 2 -.-
<BUGabundo> wfm so far
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<yofel> hm, works fine after re-login
<andresmh> how do I restart my built-in CDMA modem?
<Sarvatt> try changing your settings, then do alsactl store oxymoron?
<Sarvatt> lol i had that problem with gsd didnt work with XI2, things are ugly huh
<Sarvatt> referring to yofel's problem :D
<Sarvatt> what does it say when you run gnome-settings-daemon from a terminal?
<Sarvatt> probably segfaulting in one of the modules and you can disable it in gconf-editor under /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/
<Sarvatt> oh ya got it working nevermind
<yofel> Sarvatt: I already logged out and in again, after that it works fine, apport says something about an gdk_x_error
<Sarvatt> yeah one of the plugins is screwing up, if you can strace gnome-settings-daemon and get it to crash again you can find out which plugin it is
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Change what settings?
<Sarvatt> alsamixer volumes
<Sarvatt> raise it up how you like it then sudo alsactl store
<mac_v> gnome-power-manager is slow to respond or sometimes doesnt respond :?
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: What does that command do exactly?
<Sarvatt> it doesnt respond to unplugging ac for me 90% of the time
<Sarvatt> it stores your alsa mixer volume levels and restores it on reboot
<holzmodem> hi, if I plugin my USB Mouse, Karmic disable the TAPPING an my Touchpad, why! I need both, mouse AND tapping on touchpad. How can it be activated permanently?
<Sarvatt> give it a day to be fixed holzmodem :D
<mac_v> anyone using conky with the "own_window_type override" setting? the background randomly becomes grey!
<Sarvatt> sounds like g-s-d background plugin screwing up
<Sarvatt> its going grey for me a few times when i log in, something to do with how gdm runs its own g-s-d with a background plugin i think..
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: kernel -4 is so unstable :(
<BUGabundo> I'm getting random system full freezes
<Sarvatt> eww :(
<BUGabundo> some times just after login
<Sarvatt> doesnt happen on older kernels?
<BUGabundo> others related to network state changes (lost of wifi, pluging a 3g modem)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> -3 is stable
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Alright, thank you :)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: Sarvatt is there a command like "uptime" but for login time? [other than: who,finger,last] but which gives an output of number of hours since last login... i'd like to use it in conky
<BUGabundo> mac_v: $ w
<Sarvatt> who?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ah... thank you... i'v been searching for that simce 2 days!
<mac_v> since*
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: (05:31:17 PM) mac_v: [other than: who,finger,last]
<adz21c> Hi, is there a way to get the video quality in dragon player/kaffine (KDE4) to be better? For example this is a screenshot in DVD in vlc(also get same quality in kaffeine for KDE3 back on jaunty) http://imagebin.ca/view/Zk0MKZ.html and this is the same screenshot for kaffeine (KDE 4 or dragon player) http://imagebin.ca/view/7GTnjIfh.html. Any ideas how I can improve quality?
<Sarvatt> mac_v: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<mac_v> darn it! i didnt even think of that! i had an almost full list of variables but didnt check from the site!
 * arand whines about the hardship of making a darn simple patch
 * BUGabundo mumbels something about stupid PA and over 100% gains
 * BUGabundo kills PA again
<arand> Um, trying here: Having problems with debsign & gpg: http://pastebin.com/m56f1ccf3 , keys are recently generated using gpg, I have both $GPGKEY and $DEBSIGN_KEYID set to the specific keyid, what more could it be?
<joaopinto> arand, gpg --list-secret-keys , is the expected email listed there ?
<arand> joaopinto: It is.
<arand> joaopinto: ah, apparently specifying it manually (debsign -k####### ) worked... SO why does it not read $GPGKEY or $DEBSIGN_KEYID correctly *mumbles*
<joaopinto> actually it only cares about DEBEMAIL
<joaopinto> the last time I have tried
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: welcome back, I did not see you for a while!
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: I've been here everyday!!!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: forget about me, my brain is fusing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hey guys, "“Freedom, Friends, Features, First”
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's really impossible to look for an ubuntu alternative :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> these are the 4 principles on which fedora is based :)
<BluesKaj> Le-Chuck_ITA, well, fedora is just another "hat"  :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but come on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Features and first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok they want 4 f
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it looks more funny than inspiring
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: apart from disliking redhat since the first time I tried and we are talking of before the imac
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: what's the difference between fedora and ubuntu? It seems to me that they both are successful and truly free software distributions.
<BUGabundo> diff public targets
<BUGabundo> we aim at human beings (or do we ?)
<arand> joaopinto: Is there some way to look at the "keysearch" output debsign sends to gpg?
<BluesKaj> Le-Chuck_ITA, the RPM system has some real dependency probs from my experience
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BluesKaj: from the technical point of view, sometimes I re-try fedora or suse
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and there is no comparison, ubuntu is much bettter in all respects
<joaopinto> arand, mo idea :\
<BluesKaj> suse has become more reliable from all reports but not enough to switch IMO
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, without knowing RPM in details I guess dependencies are not managed much differently from APT, so is more about the packaging quality, and not so much about the tecnhology
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well one strange thing I always noticed is that debian (thus ubuntu) is way faster than other distributions
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean in terms of boot time, package installation, program opening. I even noticed much faster writing in xournal with my tablet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I always wondered why, but it's visible
<BUGabundo> a bit OT: best way to test a disk for bad sectors?
<drs305> decaf
<drs305> n/m
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> !info decaf
<drs305> It was not an answer to the line above it - sorry.
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> lol
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, badblocks
<BUGabundo> ja sei
<dajomu> anyone know how to get around bug 281402? Yofel said this was a wrong resolution thing. Is it possible to boot up the live-cd with a predefined resolution?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dajomu: you mean bug #281402
<dajomu> thats what I wrote
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dajomu: I hoped some form of bot would pop up a link :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but today the bot is lazy
<dajomu> and how do I do that in konversation?
<dajomu> #281402
 * BUGabundo slaps the bot
<dajomu> ahh. got it hehe
<BUGabundo> and kicks it to
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dajomu: I'd try disabling kms
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but don't know how to do that for i845
<Le-Chuck_ITA> did alpha 2 work?
<dajomu> nope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dajomu: what kernel?
<dajomu> karmic alpha 3
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :) I need a shower so I can't wait anyways :) But when I ask about kernel I expect something like 2.6.31 :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all see you later
<dajomu> I am able to boot the cd but cannot see anything
<dajomu> I guess you would know what kernel karmic alpha 3 was shipped with :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dajomu: no because I upgrade from earlier releases
<dajomu> ahh.. ok then. this is a fresh "install" but I haven't reached the install part yet :)
<yofel> dajomu: what I told you yesterday was that you told me that you have a black screen, but that bug is about a wrong screen resolution and I thing unrelated to your problem
<dajomu> yofel: ahh.. kinda misunderstood you then
<yofel> dajomu: can you switch to a tty after booting?
<dajomu> yofel: nope
<dajomu> yofel: do you think, as Le-Chuck_ITA suggested, that disabling kms could help? and how to do that when booting from a live-cd
<yofel> I'm asking that myself right now :/
<yofel> disabling kms would help, but I'm not sure which driver you card uses
<yofel> and how to do that on the live-cd
<yofel> it *might* help
<dajomu> yeah but then the problem is that I am using the live-cd
<dajomu> I am using linuxmint gloria and everything works fine
<yofel> dajomu: which intel driver version?
<dajomu> Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 81)
<dajomu> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<billybigrigger> i845
<billybigrigger> not an intel/kms guy myself but im sure that card will work
<dajomu> mine does not
<Sarvatt> arand: if it helps any, I export this info in ~/.bashrc so all the debscript stuff is automatic, export DEBFULLNAME='Robert Hooker (Sarvatt)'
<Sarvatt> export DEBEMAIL='sarvatt@gmail.com'
<BUGabundo> SPAM SPAM SPAM
<yofel> BUGabundo: hungry?
<BUGabundo> :)
<Sarvatt> to disable KMS on a livecd you want to add i915.modeset=0 right before the - on the boot command line in the menu
<Sarvatt> it'll say like kernel=blah blah preseed casper ro blah blah blah quiet splash -
<dajomu> Sarvatt: ok. I'll try
<virtuald> why is there no wireless-tools-dev package?
<dajomu> Sarvatt: so then it should be like "kernel=blah blah preseed casper ro blah blah blah quiet splash i915.modeset=0 -"
<Sarvatt> dajomu: what problem do you have?
<Sarvatt> yep exactly!
<virtuald> hmm
<Sarvatt> goes right after splash
<virtuald> configure: error: wireless-tools library and development headers >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional
<virtuald> what's it called?
<Sarvatt> actually you can remove splash also, so its quiet i915.modeset=0
<Sarvatt> so you can see what the problem might be easier
<yofel> virtuald: the wireless-tools source generates: wireless-tools, libiw29, libiw-dev, wireless-tools-udeb, libiw29-udeb   so try one of them
<dajomu> Sarvatt: I cannot boot the alpha 3 live-cd with visuals. I get a black screen only, but I boot into gnome with a blackscreen. I can hear the welcome sound
<virtuald> thank you :)
<virtuald> yofel: how did you look that up?
<yofel> virtuald: apt-cache showsrc wireless-tools second line are the binary packages that are generated
<Sarvatt> libiw29 is a depends for wireless-tools, thats odd :D
<virtuald> ok :>
<Sarvatt> dajomu: anything special about your setup? are you using a dvi-vga adapter or anything?
<Sarvatt> is it a laptop?
<Sarvatt> dual channel memory?
<dajomu> Sarvatt: no nothing special. it is a workstation. only one creative web-cam connected
<dajomu> it is an old ibm netvista workstation
<dajomu> I belive it is this one http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-42771.html#spb
<dajomu> model 8307-13G
<Sarvatt> definitely try booting with splash disabled, i'm curious if you get a drmfb at all
<dajomu> got 1 GB ram and changed the hard-drive and cd-rom
<Sarvatt> (usplash doesnt work under KMS anyway, just shows an initial graphic and dies leaving it up on the screen)
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: You seem to be a well knowledged man :P Sorry for my incredible stupid english :D Anyhow, I wondering if you know what is the reason that the file transfer protocol in Kopete and Pidgin is so friggin slow? Is it only because that the file transfer goes through Mircosofts MSN-servers or something else?
<dajomu> Sarvatt: ok. I'' try now and see how it goes. I have to reboot. I'll return in a while. thanks so far
<Sarvatt> you got it oxymoron, you're transferring through the msn servers that have bandwidth caps per connection because they dont need lots of bandwidth for IMs, the real msn client uses a different transfer method
<Sarvatt> dajomu: the problem is there was a new feature that is the basis for power saving features coming to intel KMS really soon added in the 2.6.31-rc3 kernel that the a3 livecd has, and there are a ton of people having problems with it :(
<BUGabundo>  2914  22837      2       1795K 406.8M 65076K 406.8M 65076K   2% Xorg
<BUGabundo> got to love X
<BUGabundo> :)
<Sarvatt> and it has been fixed for the most part but it didnt even make it into 2.6.31-rc4 yet so it will be a bit longer still, the 2.6.31-2 kernel would probably work fine but no way to use that on the a3 cd as is :(
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, the "real" msn combines through the client and the Microsoft servers I guess. But why on earth has not anyone find any other solution for this? Is it not possible to transfer directly from peer to peer, like bittorrent or something. I mean 1-2 kbit/s is incredible slow. I do not need 1+ MB/S, but decent speed is at least 50 kbit/s. I want to be able to send images under one minute or music for instanse.
<oxymoron> *instance
<Sarvatt> why do you have an Xorg process BUGabundo? :D
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I live _some_ guys
<BUGabundo> *guis
 * oxymoron does not understand why he started to use Quassel. Konversation now rules the world. I love all the new settings you can do :) Only missing Knotifcation integration :P
<Sarvatt> the real client has a more direct connection between the 2 people instead of sending everything through the 2kbps capped IM gateway like pidgin does :D i think they just uuencode the transfer and send it as text through that too lol
<Sarvatt> (they being libpurple)
<Sarvatt> if ya got pidgin ya got like 20 real options available to ya besides MSN :D
<virtuald> oxymoron: amsn does p2p transfers
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Haha seriously, that sucks ... Pidgin is as like badly as Kopete with file transfering.
 * BUGabundo still luvs pidgin
<oxymoron> virtuald: Yes, but amsn is the worst IM-client I have seen. The one that I know actually really like now is the Kopete, now when they have been fixning the new GUI and more support for WLM. They have also a new plugin now for facebook and soon IRC maybe is coming ...
 * oxymoron have been using Pidgin for a long time, it is good. But now Kopete has the features he needs, that only Pidgin had before. Now he only missing good file transfer protocol and support for webcams.
<virtuald> ok
<BUGabundo> oxymoron: skype :)
<BUGabundo> or imo.im
<oxymoron> And now soon has GNU/Linux and KDE/Kubuntu all features, apps and everything he need to kick ass against Windows. The only app he really miss FULL support for is actually Adobe Creative Suite. Works half-good with wine, but that is not enough for me. But I havent used Photoshop for awhile anyway ... Everything really starts to rock and is very stable and the GUI looks pretty nice, especially the new Air theme :)
<oxymoron> BUGabundo: I do not Skype, so it is not a missing feature for me. imo.im, not sure what that is ..
<BUGabundo> oxymoron: https://imo.im
<oxymoron> BUGabundo: Oh nice, love web-based apps :)
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Aand yes, you got many protocols with pidgin. But for what use, if you only use WLM anyway? :D
<BUGabundo> many? I think I have at least one of all :)
<oxymoron> virtuald: Do you know which protocol amsn uses to do file transfers?
<virtuald> no, same as the microsoft client i think
<oxymoron> virtuald: Alright, wish Pidgin and Kopete do the same soon :)
<virtuald> yeah me too
<Sarvatt> there might be a way to use a different gateway for MSN thats faster in pidgin, I dunno
<dajomu> Sarvatt: that didn't work. first error apearing was Unknown boot option i915.modeset=0: ignoring
<Sarvatt> thats normal
<Sarvatt> it says that because its not built into the kernel but it still passes it to the module later
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Yes, could be :) But a slightly change only, nothing magical :P
<Sarvatt> do the people you talk to not use gmail or anything? could just do google talk/jabber :D
<dajomu> Sarvatt: I still got a few other error a long the way. I got a bit further though because now I was able to see the mousecursor but nothing else
<virtuald> oxymoron: apt-cache show msn-pecan
<Sarvatt> dajomu: ohh thats promising
<virtuald> i think it crashed though last time i tried it
<oxymoron> virtuald: Whats that? :)
<dajomu> Sarvatt: yes. I'll post some of the errors I received and maybe you know whats wrong.
<Sarvatt> oh neat, msn-pecan looks nice
<virtuald> development version of the msn plugin
<Sarvatt> dajomu: ahh was just about to ask if you had any kind of logs or saw any errors on the screen, thanks
<oxymoron> virtuald: Nice :O Why on earth isnt that implemented yet? Still developing?
<dajomu> Sarvatt: Number 1) Stdin: error 0. Number 2) end_request: I/O error, dev sr0. Number 3) Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block. Number 4)  Ata2:00: exception Emask.......                  Some of these erors was quit long and I was not able to write it all down.
<oxymoron> virtuald: And why only Pidgin? :S
<virtuald> oxymoron: something about the pidgin developers being slow
<oxymoron> virtuald: Haha alright, as usual then ...
<Sarvatt> oh jeeze, not that again
<virtuald> http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/wiki/FAQ
<Sarvatt> you arent the first person today i've talked to that couldnt boot the karmic 2.6.31 kernel with the same errors :(
<Sarvatt> its purple not pidgin!
<dajomu> ahhh
<Sarvatt> i think theres a way to use purple transports in empathy
<Sarvatt> Seems lots of users are complaining about the lack of supported protocols in Empathy. In fact all protocols implemented in libpurple are easy to enable with empathy thanks to telepathy-haze. All you need is a .profile file describing some features, the icons to use, etc.
<Sarvatt> http://code.google.com/p/msn-pecan/issues/detail?id=98#c18
<Sarvatt> :(
<Sarvatt> dajomu: so you could see the console messages while it was booting this time hmm? and X loaded enough to show a cursor then everything went black?
<Sarvatt> or it just hung with the mouse cursor on the screen?
<dajomu> Sarvatt: thats right
 * BUGabundo hugs the bot
<dajomu> I was able to move the cursor
<dajomu> but not go to tty
 * yofel wonders where BUGabundo found a bot...
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Do you know the status for Kopete? :P
<BUGabundo> yofel: I didn't. but since a kick didn't work, I though some luv would !
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Google is quite uninformed of what us going on with Kopete.
<yofel> well, I hope the guys in ubuntu-bugs find him soon.. I miss him :/
<yofel> err... ubuntu-bots
<Sarvatt> dajomu: so it sounds like a GPU hang most likely in that case :(
<Sarvatt> I would try doing the same thing, only using the failsafe graphics option (still removing usplash and adding i915.modeset=0
<dajomu> Sarvatt: but shouldn't that also make the cursor hang as well?
<Sarvatt> nope
<dajomu> Sarvatt: how so? isn't the cursor dependent of a running GPU
<Sarvatt> intel gpu hangs = cursor moves and things are still up but you cant do anything besides move the cursor
<dajomu> Sarvatt: ahh... I'll try the safemode you suggested. gonna reboot again.
<Sarvatt> its just how it renders things.. everything but the cursor is wiped out but x and everything is still running in the background
<iddo> at login can i use keyboard instead of mouse to choose session ? how?
<Sarvatt> press enter?
<QPrime> Sarvatt: I ended up opening a LP report on the ext4 karmic alpha3 issue.  we'll see if there are any others out there.
<iddo> it has S of Sessions underlined, but how to reach it?
<Sarvatt> press tab to cycle through it then enter
<iddo> tab doesnt work
<Sarvatt> probably tab to pick the session list, then down arrow to pick it then enter
<iddo> Sarvatt: r u running 9.10 ?
<iddo> tab only cycles thru login/password
<yofel> iddo: try alt+k
<iddo> hmmm
<yofel> errr.... i mean alt+s
<iddo> that went to keyboard selection
<Sarvatt> tab cycles through login/password?
<iddo> yes!
<iddo> alt+s works
<iddo> how was i supposed to know it's alt+s hmm...
<yofel> actually it's alt+underlined_character
<Sarvatt> i'm confused, dont you want to cycle through login options? :D
<iddo> ok cool
<iddo> new login screen is great
<BUGabundo> iddo: is it?
<BUGabundo> :(
<yofel> iddo: you're about the first person with that opinion ^^
<BUGabundo> yofel: does alt+sysreq+K work ?
<Sarvatt> nono alt+sysreq+b!
<Sarvatt> sysrq even
<yofel> guys...
<iddo> how come? if u have more than one user and u can move between them with arrow keys, then press enter on selected user and type password... works great
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: eheh that's as bad as alt+sysreq+o
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Sarvatt> (dont really do that, I'm messing around with bugabundo) :D
<iddo> what's not to like about the new login ?
<Sarvatt> its had _alot_ of problems in the past few weeks
<yofel> Sarvatt: *I* know that, but there might be others that like to try everything we write here :P
<Sarvatt> error messages popping up every login, not being able to autologin anymore for awhile there
<iddo> in terms of functionality it's great... maybe some people prefer something fancier visually
<Sarvatt> i never saw it at all before
<Sarvatt> thats why it was so good :)
<iddo> so anyone can login to your computer?
<Sarvatt> yep!
<yofel> err... why doesn't password have a alt char assigned to it o.O . If I try to change the login session I can't get back to the password dialog by keyboard
<Sarvatt> why not? pick the account and press enter?
<iddo> yes hmm now i notice... after i switch session with alt+s i cannot continue ?
<iddo> hmm i can do alt+c for cancel
<yofel> Sarvatt: I picked the account, pressed alt+s to switch session and now can't get back to the Password: field, the only thing I can reach is the bottom bar and cancel
<yofel> wtf... I can't reactivate the password field even with the mouse o.O
<Sarvatt> kinda odd how GDM runs in its own gnome session now
<iddo> yes but u can login with mouse
<yofel> iddo: yes, but without password just get's you an error
<iddo> yes its a bug :(
 * yofel  goes filing a bug...
<DanaG> yofel: does 'tab' not work for it?
<Kovert> I have an issue with apt after last upgrade can some one look http://pastebin.com/d5009d099
<yofel> DanaG: tab only switches between the items in the bottom bar, but doesn't go back to the dialog
<iddo> maybe ask in bug report to allow keyboard shortcut back to the user selection too?
<yofel> if it would do that there would be no reason to use alt+key
<DanaG> It's also a big accessiblity bug.
<DanaG> Think of people who can't use mice, or at least have a hard time with them.
<iddo> not being able to change password even with mouse click is obviously a bug.... the missing keyboard shortcuts are annoying bugs too
<Kovert> After this operation, 225kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Kovert> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Kovert> E: Invalid archive signature
<Kovert> E: Prior errors apply to /var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Kovert> E: Invalid archive signature
<Kovert> E: Prior errors apply to /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.2.98-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Kovert> E: Invalid archive signature
<BUGabundo> !paste | Kovert
<Kovert> help :-(
<BUGabundo> oh right bot is down
<BUGabundo> Kovert: DON'T paste several lines on channels, PLEASE
<BUGabundo> :)
<Kovert> BUGabundo: I did no one read it
<Sarvatt> are you using any input methods yofel?
<Kovert> !paist use pastebin stupid!
<yofel> Sarvatt: as in?
<BUGabundo> Kovert: $sudo  aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Kovert> THY
<BUGabundo> kde depencies are broken again |
<Sarvatt> japanese, german, anything not the primary system language..
<Sarvatt> system - preferences - scim input methods
<BUGabundo> considering yofel is from germany!
<yofel> Sarvatt: german, and I know that the missing key assignments might be a translation bug, but to not be able to input a password after using alt+key is a bug
<iddo> i didnt touch scim, fresh 9.10 install
<iddo> i dont think its a translation bug... i have only english here
<yofel> well, they're two different bugs anyway
<iddo> it would be best if they allow tab to cycle thru everything
<iddo> and alt+s etc. as faster shortcut
<yofel> niiiice... now ubuntu-bug gives me a message that firefox-3.5 received and X Window System error...
<Kovert> BUGabundo: do I worry http://pastebin.com/d4742c009
<Kovert> ?
<Sarvatt> yeah i was just asking because i saw someting about input methods fighting for xsettings control with g-s-d when you switch sessions
<BUGabundo> Kovert: there are breakage but as long you don't force anything you should be safe
<Kovert> yes however i cant install anything new
<Sarvatt> anything in /var/log/gdm/ logs yofel?
<Sarvatt> you might be able to enable the normal shortcuts, gdm runs in its own session and you can control what plugins run in the gdm session with gconf-editor
<iddo> how can i set X key shortcut like alt+shift to switch input language when i dont use gnome? i used to do it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> do you use gnome and want to be able to do it outside of gnome, or do you not use gnome at all?
<BUGabundo> Kovert: no idea. I use gnome and some kde apps
<BUGabundo> it works fro me
<Kovert> ok
<iddo> not use gnome at all
<BUGabundo> you can try to downgrade the pacakges
<BUGabundo> but aptitude should have fixed it for you
<BUGabundo> unless there's a real bug in the depencies
<Sarvatt> if you use gnome you can just change the settings in system - preferences - keyboard - layouts and it will add the xkb options to console-setup to use everywhere
<Sarvatt> ah what options did you set before iddo? were they xkb options?
<yofel> iddo: you can confirm it if you want: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/405006
<Kovert> well it seems there are two things that are the issue
<Kovert> http://pastebin.com/d4742c009
<Sarvatt> i really am not sure but i think you can add things to /etc/default/console-setup instead now to do it
<Sarvatt> like XKBOPTIONS="terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<Kovert> woopsw ignore that pastew bin
<iddo> yofel: should i create an account?
<Sarvatt> not sure how it works with multiple languages i mean
<iddo> Sarvatt: yes i think it was XKBOPTIONS= in xorg.cong
<iddo> conf
<yofel> iddo: your decision, but it would be helpful if you could confirm the bug, and you need an account for that
<Sarvatt> ahh yeah you want /etc/default/console-setup now
<Kovert> this is the error that counts http://pastebin.com/d6e5674d1
<Sarvatt> i just now changed "key(s) to change layout" and it added this
<Sarvatt> XKBOPTIONS="terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,grp:ctrl_alt_toggle"
<Sarvatt> changed it to control+alt to change layout and it added the grp:ctrl_alt_toggle, just put whatever you used before in there i guess
<iddo> ahh yeah now i remember, it was like grp:ctrl_alt_toggle
<iddo> thanks
<iddo> i'll try it
<Sarvatt> i dont know how you set it up for multiple languages though
<Sarvatt> i guess you need to add the right XKBVARIANT="" though
<Sarvatt> looks simple enough
<iddo> i think grp: was enough
<iddo> trying launchpad account now
<Sarvatt> you can use setxkbmap -option "grp:ctrl_alt_toggle" to test it without rebooting
<Sarvatt> thats odd, i cant reproduce it yofel
<Sarvatt> my x stack is nothing like karmics though
<Kovert> can I get help with an issue I am having as I tried to get to Alpha 3 http://pastebin.com/d6e5674d1
<dajomu> Sarvatt: nah... that didn't work either
<dajomu> Sarvatt: what does "Buffer I/O error on device sr0..." mean? what is sr0
<yofel> Kovert: does apt-get -f install give you anything useful?
<Kovert> not sure let me pastebin it
<Kovert> http://pastebin.com/d51705bf4
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/apport.NmehQS.txt
<Sarvatt> cd drive dajomu
<yofel> Kovert: can you run 'apt-get clean' and then try again?
<Kovert> I can try
<dajomu> Sarvatt: so my problem could be related to the cd-drive?
<Kovert> yofel: same :-(
<Sarvatt> try manually installing those packages also Kovert
<Kovert> ng
<Sarvatt> does any other package pop up when you try manually doing it?
<Kovert> I tried sudo apt-get -f install kdebase-workspace-data
<Kovert> Reading package lists... Done
<Kovert> Building dependency tree
<Kovert> Reading state information... Done
<Kovert> kdebase-workspace-data is already the newest version.
<yofel> iddo: can you go to the yellow line where it says 'new', click on the yellow button that will appear and select 'Confirmed' there? Thanks
<Kovert> yes
 * dajomu is leaving for some food
<Kovert> kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins (= 4:4.2.96-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.2.98-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Sarvatt> are you on lpia by any chance?
<Sarvatt> ah nope 4.2.98 wouldnt even be offered there
<Kovert> what lpia a kind of pita
<Sarvatt> how are you updating?
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Kovert> tried that
<Kovert> I have one repository graeff thats non standard
<Sarvatt> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor
<Sarvatt> corrupted file
<durt> Is there a preferred method/setup for ssh in karmic now?
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> dpkg-deb: `/var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Kovert> durt: apt-get install openssh
<Sarvatt> sorry didnt mean to paste those 2 extra lines
<iddo> yofel: ok i did confirm on yellow line
<durt> Kovert, I did an 'apt-get install ssh' difference?
<Sarvatt> Kovert: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives//libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Sarvatt> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> iddo: Thx :)
<Kovert> Sarvatt: rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives//libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Sarvatt> sorry i added an extra /
<Sarvatt> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Kovert> durt: think so
<alteregoa> high
<Kovert> Sarvarm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier15_4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Kovert> tt:
<alteregoa> how can i raidify /root?
<Sarvatt> oh sheesh, I really need to read more
<Sarvatt> E: Invalid archive signature
<alteregoa> i want a raid1 for /
<durt> Kovert,  'couldn't find package openssh', but I'll get in openssh-blacklist etc and see what works if anything
<alteregoa> should i dd if /dev/sda1 of /dev/sda2?
<yofel> durt: I think you mean openssh-client or openssh-server
<durt> yofel, I think ssh is a task which brings in the server, but I can't use the client without sudo infront of it, wondering why the change from jaunty?
<Sarvatt> try sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<Sarvatt> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sarvatt> are there any errors in the apt-get update?
<yofel> durt: huh? I can use ssh just fine here. What error does it give you if you use it without sudo?
<Sarvatt> Kovert: like bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored for instance
<Sarvatt> if the first doesnt work, try sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true
<durt> yofel, a very long missive about mitm attack and RSA key changed.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> durt: you mean like the key for the known host has changed?
<durt> yofel, first time sshing in to my desktop, so I'm thinking ssh is not setup properly.
<durt> yofel, which is different from my experience in jaunty.
<yofel> durt: could you move the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file somewhere else or rename it?
<yofel> and then try again?
<durt> yofel, I could, but it should be empty.
<yofel> durt: on the *client* side
<durt> yofel, ya, that worked. how come?
<yofel> durt: if you reinstall the system or change the network settings on the server pc then his rsa key will change and ssh will believe that you have a mitm attack. It should also tell you the broken key and the line in the known_hosts file that is broken, so just delete that line and you'll be fine.
<durt> yofel, I see, thanks.
<Sarvatt> oh heck, dont tell me ya werent here when i said all that stuff Kovert :D
<durt> ya Sarvatt, that wasn't very nice.
<Sarvatt> can anyone tell me what the default Quit string is in xchat text events?
<Sarvatt> Kovert: did you get it working?
<durt> 'Leaving'?
<Sarvatt> it should be a long string of text with $$'s in it
<durt> Sarvatt, "%C23*%O$t%C23$1 has quit (%O%C@#%B%B$2%O%C23)"
<Sarvatt> thanks a ton!!
<durt> those are ohs not zeros
<Sarvatt> cut and pasted it
<Sarvatt> yuck have to change it in every channel
<durt> Sarvatt, crap, missed 23 after the second last C
<durt> Sarvatt, and no @# (supposed to be 23)
<Sarvatt> oh no i just had to press enter for it to stick, whoops
<BUGabundo> 2nd compiz crash today :(
<Kovert> wow crash city
<Kovert> Sarvatt: still there?
<Sarvatt> yep
<yofel> Kovert: how did you end up in bug land? :P
<Kovert> ok Sarvatt last you had me trying to remove a file that did not exist
<Sarvatt> ah yeah you missed all the other ones
<Kovert> yeah
<Kovert> care to paste?
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<Sarvatt> are there any errors when you run that?
<Kovert> yesting
<Kovert> nope
<alteregoa> seamonkey
<Kovert> seamonkey domonkey?
<alteregoa> i upgraded that
<alteregoa> i have no clue, sounds like a game
<Kovert> Sarvatt: thagt worked
<Sarvatt> do you get the same errors when you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after that Kovert?
<Sarvatt> ah good
<Kovert> yes
<Sarvatt> you got a corrupted package list
<Sarvatt> oh you do?
<Kovert> yes
<Sarvatt> darn
<Kovert> exacylu
<Kovert> exacyly
<Sarvatt> do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<Kovert> let me check
<Sarvatt> asking because it'll affect the next command i give ya
<Kovert> nope
<Kovert> Sarvatt: Command me
<Sarvatt> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> ohh that sounds kinky
<Sarvatt> long one :D
<BUGabundo> nooooooooo no dist upgrade Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> kde dendecies are broken
<Sarvatt> LOL
<BUGabundo> that will mess his system
<BUGabundo> use aptitude !!!
<Sarvatt> dang where were you an hour ago!
<BUGabundo> yofel_: you alright?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I said that already 4h ago!!!!
<Sarvatt> so it looks like KDE is messed up Kovert, not a problem on your end :)
<yofel> yofel: yup, annoying 24h disconnect -.-
<Kovert> ra@karmic:~$ sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true
<Kovert> mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> ahh???
<Kovert> Arghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> no such dir?
<yofel> BUGabundo: yup, annoying 24h disconnect -.-
<BUGabundo> yofel: LOLOL bad isp!
<yofel> and I'm talking to myself again - duh
<Sarvatt> oh sorry try this one Kovert
<Kovert> Sarvatt: ready
<Sarvatt> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check && touch /etc/apt/sources.list &&sudo apt-get update && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sarvatt> ?
<Kovert> yofel: I dont hear you
<Sarvatt> just touching an empty sources.list if yer already in the middle of those
<yofel> Kovert: huh?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo says the KDE packages are screwed up right now though so its not a problem with your package lists Kovert
<Kovert> mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<Kovert> ok
<Kovert> so i am ded till they fix it?
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I was melding (diff) my backup and my new install and I'm missing everything from alsa :SS
<Kovert> yofel:  YOU SAID NO ONE COULD HEAR YOU
<Kovert> sorry caps
<yofel> Kovert: I did? when?
<Sarvatt> Kovert: just sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list
 * BUGabundo bit** slaps Kovert
<Sarvatt> then sudo apt-get update and wait it out
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: will sources.list recreate it self ???
<Sarvatt> i had him move it to a backup
<BUGabundo> ah
<Sarvatt> thought his package lists got corrupted
<BUGabundo> sooooo where did ALSA go ?!
<Kovert> ok Back to same old error
<BUGabundo> // Automatically reboot *WITHOUT CONFIRMATION* if a
<BUGabundo> // the file /var/run/reboot-required is found after the upgrade
<BUGabundo> //Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";
<BUGabundo> this is funny
 * BUGabundo look its MSFT all over again ! :x
<Sarvatt> lol
<BUGabundo> its CAPS and everything
<Kovert> Ok just checking I juts wait a day or so and try again
<Sarvatt> just watch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives//karmic-changes/2009-July/date.html for the upload Kovert
<BUGabundo> DPkg::Post-Invoke {"if [ -d /var/lib/update-notifier ]; then touch /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp; fi; if [ -e /var/run/updates-available ]; then echo > /var/run/updates-available; fi "};
<BUGabundo> vs
<BUGabundo> DPkg::Post-Invoke {"if [ -d /var/lib/update-notifier ]; then touch /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp; fi; if [ -e /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available ]; then echo > /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available; fi "};
<BUGabundo> so my old system had a small bug in there!!
<BUGabundo> glad I clean installed !
<BUGabundo> -e /var/run/updates-available VS  -e /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available
<Kovert> ok thanks all
<Kovert> try in a few days
<Sarvatt> a few hours probably would be enough..
<Sarvatt> at least i saw him quit that time :D
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: but we always question ourselfs, after have written a long reply. what to do?
<BUGabundo> to hit enter, and echo into the void
<BUGabundo> or delete it, and suffer in silence
<Sarvatt> at least i had an excuse before :)
 * BUGabundo takes a long and deep breath before considering purging Pulse Audio
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> the bot IS HERE
 * BUGabundo hots ubottu
<yofel> yay, wb ubottu
<BUGabundo> *hugs
<BUGabundo> !ping
<Sarvatt> so you switched to KDE BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> gnome still
<BUGabundo> !ping
<Sarvatt> was going to say thats a _really_ bad idea to do on gnome right now
<BUGabundo> but I do use several KDE apps
<BUGabundo> and support their project
<yofel> !fail
<BUGabundo> I know many of the core devs
 * BUGabundo kicks the bot
<BUGabundo> seems to work when he is actually here
<BUGabundo> !ping
 * BUGabundo hates the bot
<Sarvatt> g-s-d gets stuck in a loop trying to respawn the nonexistant pulse plus you lose all your hotkeys
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: wanna do a quick and nice test?
<BUGabundo> reboot into recovery console, and try the dpkg option there
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> mine loops it self 'cause of the damn flash-instaler I never wished to isntall
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> nothing like a good kick you know where :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> hey ubottu. how have you been? we missed you! a LOT
<yofel> huh? didn't he know !fail before?
<yofel> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<yofel> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<Sarvatt> heyo mr. webcam!
<BUGabundo> ahahahahah
<BUGabundo> what's that Sarvatt?
<Sarvatt> you're Mr. Compiz, DanaG is Mr. Keycodes, billybigrigger is Mr. Webcam :)
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, was going to ask you about that, i saw that there has been some work done to v4l-dvb, but not merged into rc4
<Sarvatt> :D
<billybigrigger> would it be a safe bet to cherry pick those commits? or wait until they're merged into the kernel?
 * yofel feels ignored ;;
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-next.git;a=summary
<Sarvatt> ya dont complain about the same thing every day enough yofel :)
<billybigrigger> haha
<yofel> true :P
<billybigrigger> i don't have much to complain about except the webcam, if i had my laptop to test on might be a different story
<BUGabundo> err
<Sarvatt> billybigrigger: wouldn't hurt, just git pull git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-next.git on top of your linus tree to get it all :D
<BUGabundo> why am I Compiz dude ?!!?!!?!
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what compiz problems?
<Sarvatt> I dunno, you havent complained about compiz that much recently now that I think about it
 * syn-ack debootstraps
<billybigrigger> also the fact of me being an nvidia user, can't test kms/radeon/intel problems :P
<BUGabundo> besides 30 mins ago when did I last complain about it ?!?
<syn-ack> I'm an intel user. :P
 * syn-ack hides
<BUGabundo> iPoRn: you must leave my nick alone, from your profile :p
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, git pull and not git cherry-pick?
<iPoRn> ;p
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: 00:33 UTC 07/24 2009 :)
<Sarvatt> yeah just pull the whole branch onto it, the things ya want might be reliant on other changes in there
<Sarvatt> it'll only merge the changes specific to that repo, no worries
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/234085/
<billybigrigger> do i have to specify i want to merge into ~/linux-2.6 then?
<Sarvatt> you must have it set up funky
<Sarvatt> is that not a clone of linux-2.6?
<billybigrigger> only your funky way :P
<billybigrigger> yeah
<Sarvatt> try adding master at the end?
<billybigrigger> there we go
<billybigrigger> hmm should have asked this first, i probably should have git pulled to update the master branch, then merge those v4l-dvb changes after right?
<billybigrigger> or will it matter if i git pull to update it afterwards
<Sarvatt> maybe its because i dont ever work on master or something.. 127  git pull git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-next.git  -- http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/linux/commit/?h=2.6.31-rc2-sarvatt&id=9ca0a62d16d98f6ee4723a9f68ef72cdb2464621
<BUGabundo> why doesn't pidgin on IRC ping show on notify-osd?
<Shane_Fagan> you need to enable a plugin for that to worlk
<Shane_Fagan> *work
<BUGabundo> Shane_Fagan: which one ??
<Shane_Fagan> Give me a sec ill find it
<Shane_Fagan> Libnotify popups
<BUGabundo> don't see it
<Shane_Fagan> Pidgin doesnt use libnotify by default and thats what notify-osd uses
<BUGabundo> guess I forgot to install it
<Shane_Fagan> Look for it in synaptic
<BUGabundo> libnotify1:  Installed: 0.4.5-1
<BUGabundo> synaptic??? how hardcore are you ?! :D
<BUGabundo> pidgin-libnotify:  Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo> found the culprid
<BUGabundo> cd: 143: can't cd to /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> new stuff ?? LOL
<Shane_Fagan> I am hardcore :)
<yofel> ok.. why did I get disconnected this time? o.O
<yofel> well anyway: karmic won't load my external hd -- jaunty: http://pastebin.com/f3f73dcf6 karmic: http://pastebin.com/f42683d87
<yofel> and it's not kernel related I think, since mainline kernel 2.6.30.3 on jaunty works fine and fails on karmic
<billybigrig> usb storage works fine here...
<BUGabundo> yofel: you do know that mainline a karmic kernels are not the same , right?
<yofel> BUGabundo: I know, but I needed something to compare jaunty and karmic on the same level, it doesn't work with the karmic kernel as well
<billybigrigger> yofel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/234100/
<yofel> odd thing is, only this drive doesn't work, my other 2 work fine -> wtf
<Sarvatt> i get tons of those usb errors on every .31 kernel
<Sarvatt> its every time i close my lid here, think the machine is hardwired to shut off the webcam on a lid close
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/f1692ff7a
<yofel> ...
<Sarvatt> so mainline 2.6.30.3 fails on karmic? odd
<billybigrig> BUGabundo: i don't know how you can use pidgin for irc, not liking this at all
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: wfm
<billybigrigger> eh? not familiar with wfm
<Sarvatt> wonder whats causing all the usb errors on .31, i'm even seeing the errors on arm
<billybigrigger> oh nevermind
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: Works For Me
<BluesKaj> wfm really helps :)
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> no really, pidgin as IRC is a very YMMV
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, ya i got it :P
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl think an IM and IRC are somehow related
<billybigrigger> i definitely prefer keeping xchat and piding/empathy separate
<Leftmost> Latest brasero doesn't seem to be probing my CD drive for media. It tests /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, concludes that neither is an optical drive, then goes about its business. Any idea why this might be?
<BUGabundo> (10:56:13 PM) freenode: with it PLAIN no one likes it
<BUGabundo> (10:56:17 PM) freenode: enable a few plugins
<BUGabundo> (10:56:29 PM) freenode: and its GOLD over Chocolate!
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: OTOH I like to keep all my comunications on ONE wind!
<billybigrigger> plugins such as?
<BUGabundo> want the full list?
<billybigrigger> haha no, if your saying it like you must need a few to spruce it up
<billybigrigger> which is why it's pointless :) might as well just use an irc client
<yofel> Sarvatt: just checked again, defenitely not the kernels fault, 2.6.28-14-generic dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f7109ef9f
<Sarvatt> nice, thats a jaunty kernel on karmic?
<yofel> Sarvatt: yup :P
<Sarvatt> so libusb maybe?
<Sarvatt> nope
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: well do you use plain ubuntu look or plain FF?
<BUGabundo> or  do you make them a bit more personal ?
<Sarvatt> grabbing every source i can think of to grep it :D
<billybigrigger> bookmarks for FF is all, no plugins
<billybigrigger> and change the gtk theme and background is all i do :P
<BUGabundo> anyone usinf FF 3.6 and greasemonkey?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: well I add collors to pidgin irc and a few other minor things.
<BUGabundo> I got coinflip
<BUGabundo> Flips a coin: HEADS
<BUGabundo> a dice
 * BUGabundo rolls 2 6-sided dice: 6 2
<BUGabundo> DiffTopic
<BUGabundo> the /exec
<BUGabundo> the Google I Feel Lucky
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO7B-mSwNzI
<BUGabundo> that's: /google billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> haha i need a nick change, i hate being associated with truckers, that's not really what my nick means
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> blame google
<BUGabundo> I have highlight
<Sarvatt> the errors are kernel errors so that doesnt help, boo :(
<BUGabundo> History
<BUGabundo> ignore
<BUGabundo> even irssi Features :)
<billybigrigger> anyone else loose kb multimedia keys lately? i just noticed this
<yofel> Sarvatt: yes, I'm pretty much out of ideas where to search -.-
<BUGabundo> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Not likely
<Sarvatt> drivers/usb/core/hub.c:		dev_err(hub_dev, "unable to enumerate USB device on port %d\n",
<Sarvatt> same here :(
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> restarting pidgin
<Sarvatt> hmm actually, i can cause it to spam errors in dmesg just by closing my lid, what can i do to find out whats causing the errors i wonder
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, where are you finding that hub.c error?
<Sarvatt> kernel source
<Sarvatt> its something userland causing the kernel to give the error so it doesnt help
<billybigrigger> only usb problems i have are with the webcam
<billybigrigger> and i don't have a lid to close
<billybigrigger> so i'm too much of a help
<BUGabundo> back
<billybigrigger> and i don't know if the webcam is kernel/gspca or usb problem
<BUGabundo> anyone knows the guy behind greasemonkey??
<Sarvatt> no udev events happening
<billybigrigger> /var/log/udev isn't timestamped
<billybigrigger> so i take it, that it doesn't log constantly?
<billybigrigger> does it log when initialized or how does that work?
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt, why do i always have dkms problems installing my kernel?
<BUGabundo> soooooooooooooo
<BUGabundo> all this USB probs you guys are talking about
<BUGabundo> could that be the cause for my kernel frezes?
<BUGabundo> when I plug my 3G modem ?
<Shane_Fagan> Yes
<BUGabundo> only happens on -4
<Shane_Fagan> Its prob a small bug
<billybigrigger> maybe that's why i don't see any usb problems
<billybigrigger> still running -3 here
<yofel> guy, my last dmesg with the errors was with 2.6.28-14-generic, so I doubt that
<Shane_Fagan> I have a few usb issues in karmic, I think its prob stuff not implemented yet
<BUGabundo> other then a backtrace on mine
<BUGabundo> I see nothing about my previous crash
<BUGabundo> I guess it didn't even had time to write to disk
<billybigrigger> yofel, has a point
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234127/
<BUGabundo> backtrace
<Shane_Fagan> BUGabundo: There prob isnt a apport hook for that error maybe
<BUGabundo> Jul 26 23:32:02 blubug kernel: [   97.510931] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813f29af>]  [<ffffffff813f29af>] dbs_cpufreq_notifier+0x1f/0x40
<BUGabundo> humm cpu ?
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> apw: around??
<BUGabundo> apw: Jul 26 23:32:02 blubug kernel: [   97.510931] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813f29af>]  [<ffffffff813f29af>] dbs_cpufreq_notifier+0x1f/0x40 http://paste.ubuntu.com/234127/
<BUGabundo> (11:40:04 PM) freenode: tooo many topics on the table
<BUGabundo> (11:40:10 PM) freenode: lets clear stuff:
<BUGabundo> (11:40:19 PM) freenode: 1st: FF crash is GM related!
<BUGabundo> (11:40:27 PM) freenode: at least it looks like it
<BUGabundo> (11:40:36 PM) freenode: 2nd: -3 has that trace
<BUGabundo> (11:40:53 PM) freenode: 3rd: -4 freezes on some usbs
<BUGabundo> here is the one from usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/234131/
<BUGabundo> bug 405063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405063 in linux "Jul 26 23:28:11 blubug kernel: [24412.566286] Pid: 2893, comm: modem-manager Tainted: P D 2.6.31-4-generic #22-Ubuntu S37S" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405063
<BluesKaj> FF is really falling down in linux ... slow and bloated
<iddo> how to uninstall FF ?
<iddo> apt-get remove says only 127k will be freed?
<BluesKaj> iddo,  sudo aptitude remove firefox
<BluesKaj> iddo,  it leaves a settings file behind in case you reinstall
<iddo> how come only 127k will be freed?
<BUGabundo> very stupid question: does hearphones work for you guys???
<BUGabundo> I have *two* earphones that only work one side
<Shane_Fagan> Yes
<BUGabundo> or none at all
<Shane_Fagan> Mine work
<BUGabundo> not sure, if it is PA, laptop HW, or hearphones
<SeveredCross> It's your headphones.
<SeveredCross> Mine work
<BUGabundo> both ??
<BUGabundo> just one side?
<Shane_Fagan> Both
<arand> iddo: maybe the main firefox package is just a metapackage, kinda.
<SeveredCross> It is.
<yofel> arand: yes, it depends on firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.0-branding
<iddo> i didnt remove ff yet, so not sure if 127k will be freed or more
<SeveredCross> aptitude remove firefox should fix it.
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-26
<DanaG> Say, is the "search box" in Unity supposed to do anything?
<DanaG> For me, it does jack-diddly-squat.
<DanaG> Or rather, doesn't do jack-diddly-squat.
<DanaG> Yes, I am mixing a few expressions.
<DanaG> There's also no clock in the Netbook session!
<DanaG> Oh, and if I start compiz, the "panel" goes away.
<robertzaccour> i tried to boot the current daily build today, and it wouldn't boot up after install
<rye> Hi, is there a widespread issue of suspend-to-ram stopped working in maverick? I.e. nothing in logs, the system just hangs w/o kernel panic messages during suspend phase?
<BUGabundo_remote> I haven't use suspend or hibernate for two cycles
<BUGabundo_remote> it used to work sooo bad
<BUGabundo_remote> when resume takes longer then a fresh boot
<BUGabundo_remote> or suspend fails 8 out of 10
<BUGabundo_remote> it kinda makes it uselless
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, and it worked 70% of the time in lucid, but i was always able to suspend, resume was not working sometimes, but with maverick it does not suspend
<elcom> hello
<elcom> anyone there ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<elcom> hi there...
<elcom> I am experiencing a rather strange problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 on my HP Pavillion dv7
<shadeslayer> elcom: this channel is for 10.10 support
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu for stable release
<elcom> oh...apologies...
<ZykoticK9> I'm running into update problems, with libvirtodbc0 I believe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/469495/
<yofel_> ZykoticK9: bug 608878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608878 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so', which is also in package virtuoso-nepomuk 6.1.0-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608878
<ZykoticK9> yofel_, thanks so much.
<yofel_> or bug 608818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608818 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "package libvirtodbc0 6.1.0-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so', which is also in package virtuoso-nepomuk 6.1.0-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608818
<yofel_> I'll dup one of them
<xray7224> Hey
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-27
<DanaG> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/giant-meerkat-created-out-of-straw.html
<litropy> hi, peeps - last resort here. Anyone know a good microcontroller circ chan?
<litropy> irc*
<symbiotic> is there a way to do a full install onto a usb external hard drive from windows?
<DanaG> symbiotic: is impatient.
<om26er> does grub in maverick support btrfs?
<Jordan_U> om26er: No, there are patches available but their being held up by legal issues (which is what has been holding up btrfs support in grub2 for almost a year).
<Jordan_U> om26er: You can still use a btrfs / with an extn /boot though.
<om26er> using already.. was about to reinstall maverick so thought this time /boot on btrfs
<vish> om26er: living on the edge, eh? ;)
<om26er> vish, hehe yep ;)
<om26er> the fact: btrfs performace is way faster than ext4 on my netbook but no difference on the PC
<om26er> anyone: I didnot find any bug for nautilus being slow.. is it a bug in nautilus or somewhere else?
<vish> om26er: was nautilus ever fast?
<om26er> vish, its worse in Maverick
<om26er> I think its a gtk bug
<BUGabundo_remote> mew
<BUGabundo_remote> gtk bug continues
<BUGabundo_remote> and its getting work
<BUGabundo_remote> but did a nice find
<BUGabundo_remote> the controls locations is now attached to the theme
<BUGabundo_remote> so some have it on the left, and some on the right
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: its filed somewhere
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm subbed to it
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, gtk?
<om26er> is it reported for gtk?
<om26er> try recalling the title ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: actually its assing to design team
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> let me grep my email
<Crashbit> What is the bug of gtk and RGBA
<Crashbit> ?
<Crashbit> I can not find
<pkramerruiz> Hi everyone!
<pkramerruiz> Can anyone tell me if the developers of "software-sources" have an channel-sources?
<pkramerruiz> Cause I want to run the process for selecting the best Mirror server, every time before making an update to some program, for obtain more speed downloading
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: i would hazard a guess at #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> or maybe the synaptic dev channel
<pkramerruiz> okay Thanx
<shadeslayer> but i dont know where that is ;)
<pkramerruiz> ohh, there is an synaptic devel channel?
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: idk :)
<shadeslayer> google it
<pkramerruiz> lol
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: thats what i would have done :P
<shadeslayer> google has all the answers ^_^
<pkramerruiz> this kind of answers too?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> google something like " Synaptic Package Manager "
<shadeslayer> and it should bring you to their site.. their contact info would be listed there
<pkramerruiz> ok
<pkramerruiz> any other tip?
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: see : http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/contribute.html
<shadeslayer> first link on google
<shadeslayer> that would be it :P
<pkramerruiz> Thanx
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: ah theres #synaptic
<pkramerruiz> Okay, I will post my question there
<shadeslayer> i do heavily doubt someone will answer... but still worth a shot
<BUGabundo_remote> pkramerruiz: ping mvo
<mvo> pkramerruiz: you can use the "mirror" method in apt, try:
<mvo> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt maverick main restricted universe
<pkramerruiz> sudo ping deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt maverick main restricted universe??
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: no need for sudo
<pkramerruiz> okay
<shadeslayer> and lose the deb and stuff after maverick
<om26er> so client side window decoration is again postponed?
<pkramerruiz> and then?
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<shadeslayer> wait... mvo whats that?
<shadeslayer> .txt?
<pkramerruiz> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ ping deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt maverick main restricted universe
<pkramerruiz> ping: unknown host deb
<pkramerruiz> patrick@patrick-laptop:~$
<shadeslayer> i have never seen that magic before
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: hold on
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> mvo: that is awesome
<mvo> shadeslayer: its a new thing that can be put into sources.list
<pkramerruiz> for sure
<mvo> shadeslayer: the server will send you a list of mirrors on each apt-get update
<mvo> pkramerruiz: no need for sudo or ping, it just needs to go into sources.list as the top lines
<pkramerruiz> you mean I should put deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt maverick main restricted universe in the sources.list?
<pkramerruiz> okay, but what if Im using karmic?
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, did you find the bug report :0
<pkramerruiz> mvo: this list of mirrors, for what is this prupossed?
<shadeslayer> mvo: ok, so i put that on the top of my sources.list ?
<shadeslayer> and remove the rest of the lines i dont need?
<mvo> pkramerruiz: I'm not sure if it will work in karmic, but you can give it a try. obviously replace maverick with karmic :)
<mvo> shadeslayer: just putting it on top should be enough
<pkramerruiz> yeah yeah, but should I delete the rest of karmic's main servers?
<mvo> shadeslayer: you can remove the other ones, but by default apt (and synaptic and update-manager and friends) will use the first one, so the mirror stuff
<shadeslayer> seems slooow :(
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: I can barelly use my laptop
<mvo> pkramerruiz: you can, but you don't need to
<BUGabundo_remote> itssss ooo slow
<shadeslayer> im getting 7 KBps
<BUGabundo_remote> so slow, I don't dare opening kmail
<mvo> shadeslayer: oh :/ so its not making a good decision on the server? thats bad
<mvo> shadeslayer: cat /var/lib/apt/mirrors/mirrors.ubuntu.com_mirrors.txt
<shadeslayer> mvo: i would hazard a guess at that.. yes
<mvo> shadeslayer: that will tell you which it got
<shadeslayer> http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/
<shadeslayer> which i think is the slowest of the lot
<mvo> :/
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com/ubuntu/ << is the second one, which is fastest
<pkramerruiz> I do not understand what is the purpose of this file?!
<shadeslayer> pkramerruiz: ok so it figures out which mirror is fastest for you and uses that
<shadeslayer> exactly what you wanted
<pkramerruiz> sure?
<shadeslayer> but it seems to be borked here :p
<shadeslayer> on maverick i.e
<pkramerruiz> no other command to execute the process of finding the fastest mirror server? I distrust this method with the txt
<shadeslayer> not that i know of, except using the synaptic method
<shadeslayer> maybe mvo has dark magic under his sleeve
<pkramerruiz> :-D
<pkramerruiz> maybe
<shadeslayer> mvo: i guess the .txt stuff is WIP ?
<mvo> shadeslayer: yeah, its not prefect yet
<mvo> shadeslayer: but feedback is welcome
<shadeslayer> well.. it chooses wrong mirror :P
<shadeslayer> thats all i care about eventually :D
<shadeslayer> mvo: how do establish which mirror is fastest ? you ping each country mirror?
<shadeslayer> lp++ for giving me 300 KBps of bandwidth
<shadeslayer> mvo: btw heard of deb deltas?
<mvo> shadeslayer: I'm not that familiar with the server side, but basicly I think that the way it works
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> mvo: ok when i ping ftp mirror it does not reply
<paultag> Hey hackers. Anyone know why xplash is not in Debian?
<paultag> You'd think it it got into an Ubuntu release someone would file an ITP and upload
<shadeslayer> paultag: maybe debian doesnt want it? :P
<paultag> shadeslayer: hehe, what else is new
<chrisccoulson> does anybody want it?
<paultag> o/
<shadeslayer> ^ not me :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<paultag> plymoth causes a race condition in my kernel fb buffers
<paultag> and fails to post past the initrd
<shadeslayer> xsplash+kubuntu == death
<paultag> so I'm trying to get a splash screen working on squeeze
<paultag> so, I'm off to pbuild this dsc for 9.10 against squeeze
<Bleeding_Edge> Hello.  I have been having periodic system hang issues on my maverick machine.  I somehow think that it is related to my bluetooth keyboard and mouse but not sure.  Can someone help me diagnose
<om26er> !netconsole
<Bleeding_Edge> I can't boot with any kernel newer than 2.6.34-5.  All of the newer kernels fail to start X and just go into a non-responsive state.  Could someone please help diagnose?  Thanks.
<om26er> Bleeding_Edge, tried live cd?
<Bleeding_Edge> No.  I have it installed and everytime a new kernel update comes up, I put it in and try.  Haven't been successful yet.
<Bleeding_Edge> I have been having periodic system hanging issues on my maverick machine. I think that it is related to my bluetooth keyboard and mouse but not sure. Can someone help me diagnose? Thanks
<om26er> Bleeding_Edge, follow this procedure and get the logs before the hang... and attach it to a bug report:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam/Netconsole
<Bleeding_Edge> Trouble with the hang is that it is completely unpredictable.  I sometimes have uptimes in the order of days and other times in the order of minutes.  I can follow this procedure to submit the bug.  Any comments on the newer kernels not initializing X and dying?
<wzssyqa> I am using 10.10, btrfs as root and btrfs as home ,when upgrade, it costs so much time to unpack deb packages. Is there something wrong ?
<wzssyqa> I installed it with dvd of 7.20
<mxe5> Hi - Where's the best place to information on the next Ubuntu release ? Is it Maverick ?
<charlie-tca> mxe5: yes, it is maverick
<Pici> mxe5: and here would be that place.
<mxe5> Ah found this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule and - Could someone suggest a site that would list major new bits n pieces it will have over the 10.04 release ?
<mxe5> Better hardware support I assume etc. etc. ?
<charlie-tca> there is this, that updates with each milestone - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<charlie-tca> There are also blueprints in launchpad, blogs, etc scattered all over
<Pici> The blueprints would probably be the best place to look for stuff.
<charlie-tca> But... there is no one place to look at all the changes coming without digging a little bit
<mxe5> charlie-tca: That's good starting point - Thanks
<mxe5> If I was I trying out the Alpha and have questions - This would be a good channel ?
<charlie-tca> This is the correct channel for maverick questions, yes
<Pici> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mxe5> Someone in the regular support Ubuntu channel said the ubuntu+1 channel is for next release questions correct?
<mxe5> ok cool Thanks
<Pici> mxe5: Thats this channel, yes.
<mxe5> Pici: THanks
<mxe5> I have been waffling back an forth on what name or id want to keep for using the IRC - Is it best to register a name or does it matter that much ?
<charlie-tca> Registering the name allows you to have that name everytime you use IRC. Not registering means you may not get the same name each time
<charlie-tca> more information - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Registration
<mxe5> charlie-tca: Ok - so I guess one advantage would be that the more you use IRC or occasionally answer questions that you might know - you would become more recognizable - True statement ?
<charlie-tca> true
<mxe5> I do see some id's allot of the time in the regular ubuntu support IRC and value what suggestions, help, or advice they might offer.
<mxe5> charlie-tca: thanks - that clears up what I needed to know - Will be back when have time to give the new 10.10 a spin ....
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<duffydack> is it btrfs thats slow or just the fact im using an alpha os....
<duffydack> I have not tried it with ext4 yet, I thought I`d jump right in and use bt, but its quite slow at disk stuff, like now I`m just installing some apps and its taking a lot longer than I`m used to for its configuring, setting up etc.  The install itself took an AGE as well..
<yofel> duffydack: from what I hear btrfs seems to be quite slow, especially with dpkg
<DanaG> crimsun_: you around?  I'm having trouble with pulseaudio.
<DanaG> module-remap-sink.c: Failed to parse module arguments. ... argument: "sink_name=front master=sound_card channels=2 master_channel_map=front-left,front-right channel_map=front-left, front-right"
<DanaG> oh, I see... I had a space somewhere.
<BUGabundo> maybe I'm getting sick
<BUGabundo> or the heat damaged my lcd
<BUGabundo> but I sure heck see an overlay over pidgin chat bar !!!
<BUGabundo> its using 50% of it
<BUGabundo> very very strange
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/pidgin.png
<kklimonda> you sick bastard!
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> ??
<BUGabundo> do you see it in the screenshot?
<kklimonda> I have no idea what to look for
<kklimonda> what is a chat bar?
<kklimonda> you mean the list of channels?
<kklimonda> then I see it..
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> it showed up NOW
<BUGabundo> on a fresh boot
<BUGabundo> I did change the them earlier
<BUGabundo> could that have caused it ?
<kklimonda> no idea, it looks like it were supposed to be a gradient..
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> its gone in Ambience
<BUGabundo> bahhh
<BUGabundo> ambience puts the icons in the left
<BUGabundo> going with dust
<BUGabundo> Total time: 17.17
<BUGabundo> no im not
<BUGabundo>  :(
<BUGabundo> human Total time:  8.00
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> need it to be faster
<BUGabundo> and human does show the bar too
 * Daekdroom uses a ambiance theme variety that does 16 seconds
<BUGabundo> dakr room Total time:  7.70
<BUGabundo> I had 6.7 yesterday on my old them
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-28
<uRock> Finally started testing 10.10 in a VBox and was happy that it installed without a hitch.
<DrHalan> uRock: theres nothing to be happy aobut. Using maverick on my machine for a month without problems..
<uRock> DrHalan, that takes the fun out of it
<DrHalan> out of what?
<uRock> testing
<DrHalan> alright :D
 * uRock Linkes being sarcastic =)
<uRock> Likes
<DrHalan> do you know if there will be gtk3 in maverick
<DrHalan> it doesn't seem like..
<uRock> no clue
<uRock> I haven't looked into much of anything yet
<DrHalan> i don't want to wait another rleease for it..
<uRock> I mostly want to see the ayatana stuff for Netbooks will look
<DrHalan> you men indicator-appmenu?
<DrHalan> or the new network-indicator?
<uRock> all of the above
<uRock> the stuff that caused them to put the buttons on the left
<DrHalan> oh the windicators?
<DrHalan> i don't know if that is really worked on
<DrHalan> http://twitpic.com/27v3gq
<DrHalan> thats how my desktop looks like
<uRock> yup, those
<DrHalan> notice i don't have a legacy statusmenu anymore
<DrHalan> and the menu of my apps has moved in the upper panel similiar to OSX
<uRock> looks good
<DrHalan> but i don't know if the windicators really will make it into maverick as i don't see any pacakges for them yet
<uRock> I hope so, but I won't be too broken hearted.
<Daekdroom> There'll be no GTK3 in maverick
<Daekdroom> Because it'd require to ship GTK2 AND GTK3 in a single CD, as they can't do such fast transition..
<DrHalan> -.-
<DrHalan> i thought its normal that the releases after the LTS are a little broken
<kklimonda> well, a little broken and unshippable are two different things
<DrHalan> well there is a gnome 3.0 release so all core apps should be compatible with gtk3
<kklimonda> but we ship much more then only core apps on cd
<Daekdroom> DrHalan, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-gnome
<DrHalan> mh
<DrHalan> back when kde 4.0 came out there was a "4.0 remix" beside the normal Kubuntu release
<DrHalan> will something like this happen?
<DanaG> Say, how the heck do I point a vnc client at the SECOND head?
<DanaG> I have :0.0 and :0.1, and can only seem to connect to :0.0.
<BUGabundo> nite guys
<ChogyDan> anyone happen to know about a low latency kernel?
<DrHalan> ChogyDan: what for?
<ChogyDan> DrHalan: well, it was referenced to me, but I don't know where to find it
<ChogyDan> basically, I want to look at how it is packaged
<bjsnider> ChogyDan, the low latency kernel is called -rt, for realtime
<ChogyDan> ah, ok
<bjsnider> #ubuntu-kernel has the guys who package it if you want to ask them directly
<bjsnider> the kernel team in other words
<ChogyDan> yeah, I should ask them, thanks
<johnjohn101> what's the version of freetype that will ship with 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, if you know the actual freetype package name, in this channel use "!info $PACKAGENAME"
<johnjohn101> !info freetype
<ubottu> Package freetype does not exist in maverick
<johnjohn101> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in maverick
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, the reason i said the whole "if you know" part is cause i'd already tried "apt-cache policy freetype" and knew it didn't exist, sorry that wasn't clear.
<johnjohn101> don't worry, I'll download alpha 3 in a few days
<yofel_> huh? they moved the 'Reported by ...' line to the left on launchpad o.O (edge)
<yofel> and the flames look kind of lost on that layout..
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtm/+bug/573785 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573785 in qtm (Ubuntu) "QTM crashes when a window is launched" [High,Fix released]
<yofel> meh, wrong #
<gnomefreak> does anyone notice that Ubuntu software center starts downloading when you choose a package instead of starting when you are finished?
<yofel> gnomefreak: afaik that's intended, once you click on install it starts installing, so it already does something while you're looking at other packages
<gnomefreak> it makes it hard to keep up with what you already installed, doing alot of packages
<Zeus__> Hello! Am I going to have any problems if I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop keeping the partition of the Home folder of 10.04 untouched?
<Pici> Zeus__: Probably not, but maybe.
<Pici> Zeus__: Actually, let me rephrase that.  You'll only potentially have issues if you are dual booting between 10.04 and 10.10 with a shared .home
<Pici> er /home
<Zeus__> Pici, thank you :)
<gnomefreak> alot of packages are haveing depends issues atm
<napsy> Hello. Are catalyst drivers working on 10.10?
<Machtin> hey guys.. i'm a bit stuck:  pidgin: Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.7.1-z) but 1:2.7.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed. <- any thoughts on that?
<Machtin> Should I just wait or can i somehow fix that?
<Machtin> never mind, 'fixed' it.
<IdleOne> !info sessioninstaller
<ubottu> sessioninstaller (source: sessioninstaller): APT based installer using PackgeKit's session DBus API. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-1 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 252 kB
<patdk-wk> fun, another grub update
<jpds> Hmm, food time.
<Daekdroom> Ha. Maverick wins. GNOME 3 delayed.
<charlie-tca> ummm, I think that would be Maverick loses. Gnome 3 is not going to make into it, even for testing
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, I always assumed it wouldn't make it into Maverick at all, except by, who knows, a PPA.
<rpius> Does anyone have any idea on the progress of "windicators" for maverick? It's almost alpha3 now and still no sign of it.....
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> where do debug libs normally go
<DrHalan> it seems like every package does this differently
<DrHalan> some are in /usr/lib/debug others are in /usr/debug/lib others are in /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib
<yofel> DrHalan: at least here on amd64 all debug libs that are installed by dpkg are in /usr/lib/debug/*
<DrHalan> yeah thats where i put mine..
<DrHalan> just wanted to see if do my packages right
<yofel> if you're packaging something dh_strip should take care of that
<DrHalan> still waiting for a gui app to create my packages :D
<gnomefreak> its faster and easier to learn the text way :)
<DrHalan> took me ages and i don't do anything comples
<DrHalan> i just put build a .so and put it into /usr/lib
<yofel> well, unless you strip the file you shouldn't need another debug file
<DrHalan> strip?
<yofel> DrHalan: remove debug symbols from object / binary files
<yofel> see 'man strip' and 'man dh_strip'
<DrHalan> mh i just have two targets in my makefile
<DrHalan> one for release and one for debug
<DrHalan> and they get placed at the specific directories..
<DrHalan> debuild can do that for me?
<yofel> yes, if you build with debug (-g usually) you'll get debug symbols in the binaries
<yofel> dpkg always *discards* those unless you override dh_strip to create a -dbg package (and the official buildds always put them into a -dbgsym package)
<yofel> so the packaged binaries never have debug symbols, you always have to install a debug package if you want the debug symbols
<yofel> (like this the application packages are smaller)
<DrHalan> mh if its like taht i don't know if my rules file is correct
<DrHalan> http://pastebin.com/vwbwZLWQ
<yofel> hm, looks ok to me, you won't get debug symbols in the package though since dh_strip will remove them (you *could* install 'pkg-create-dbgsym' so a -dbgsym package will automatically be created if you build locally, like on the official buildds)
<DrHalan> sothere is  dbg package withoutdebug symbols? lol
<DrHalan> can is just remove the dh_strip thing?
<yofel> try it, I don't know
 * gnomefreak wonders what #ubuntu-motu is for :X
<yofel> sry, we're finished I think
<yofel> now that I think about it, there's #ubuntu-packaging too
<DrHalan> man says If the DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS environment variable contains "nostrip",        nothing will be stripped
<DrHalan> mh whats "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS"?
<DrHalan> or betterwhere is it
<DrHalan> mh whatever g2g
<DrHalan> thanks yofel :)
<gnomefreak> yofel: was it you that told me that the password prompt was do to auto login?
<yofel> I don't think so
<gnomefreak> ok
 * gnomefreak cant recall who but either way i asked for confirm in -bugs
<napsy> Hello. Are catalyst drivers working on latest 10.10?
<patdk-wk> heh, another grub update, another boot failure :(
<patdk-wk> heh, rebooting it after the first boot, seems to have fixed it
<calmdude> i need help for "lucid & nvidia proprietary driver"?
<calmdude> anyone?
<gnomefreak> calmdude: join #ubuntu for Lucid support
<gnomefreak> Please read the topic of channel for more info
 * gnomefreak smoke
<calmdude> im already in there and nobody cares/knows
<gnomefreak> calmdude: it has alot of users in there please be patient and someone will answer you. if not you can try ubuntuforums.com
<gnomefreak> this is not an overflow channel for #ubuntu
<calmdude> overflow channel?
<calmdude> u just invented the term by yourself, dont u?
<patdk-wk> heh
<gnomefreak> CardinalFang: you weroverflow was wrong word
<gnomefreak> since the channel is not full
<gnomefreak> hes gone. sorry CardinalFang
<Guest56089> I'm searching for the feature that allows us to maintain several 10.10 computers for updates and whatever else this new feature offers
<Guest56089> what is it called?
<Volkodav> If I need to install on btrfs I have to partition /boot and do that from alternate CD  right ?
<Volkodav> and grub goes to /boot obviously
<Guest56089> Volkodav, and I think /boot cannot be btrfs
<Volkodav> right
<Guest56089> I read there was something new with respect to maintaining several computer but don't know what it is called
<Guest56089> *computers
<JontheEchidna> OneConf?
<Mike__> that OneConf looks promising
<Mike__> JontheEchidna, google says you are spot on!
 * theoctagon installs ubuntu maverick meercat on btrfs on a virtual box - waiting for installation to complete
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> I just upgraded my lucid to maveric, then converted it to btrfs :)
<patdk-wk> stupid flash drive keeps failing
<judgen> could anyone check what version of AmiWM that is included in maverick?
<yofel> !info amiwm
<ubottu> amiwm (source: amiwm): The Amiga look alike window manager. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20.48-8 (maverick), package size 92 kB, installed size 352 kB
<yofel> same version as in debian
<judgen> thnks
<Volkodav> anybody installed today from daily alternate CD? mine failed twice
<Volkodav>  /boot does not have to be sdx1 ? it can be any partition on a drive as long as it has bootable flag ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-29
<Volkodav> I created /boot partition as sdc2 but the installer fails to install grub there ?
<Daekdroom> Volkodav, what partition type is it?
<Volkodav> tried ext3 and 4
<Volkodav> then installed to MBR to different drive and then get the error on inserting btrfs and also no /sbin/init in the system
<Volkodav> Hmm tried both alpha 2 and daily alternate CD's
<Volkodav> I just mounted it and home and boot are empty - so the install failed I guess ?
<napsy> Hello. When trying to install catalyst draivers from "Hardware drivers" I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/M7CGYfHK Any fixes?
<DanaG> Say, is it normal for the search box in unity not to do jack-diddly-squat?  (yes, I am mixing expressions, I think).
<DanaG> I type in it, and letters appear.  Period.  Nothing else happens.
<Volkodav> what are the values in /etc/fstab for btrfs for ssd ?
<Volkodav> looks like ssd is all it needs really
<ripps> lol, the libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 in maverick breaks almost every package in my system
<Volkodav> same here
<ZykoticK9> Cross post from #ubuntu, but hoping someone closer to the development community might have an insight.  What's up with the version number, in Lucid right now? "lsb_release -d" in terminal is showing "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS" currently.  But according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule 10.04.1 is suppose to be released on August 12th?
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: it got bumped in preparation for the point release. one less thing to worry about during release process
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, thanks.  That's a lot better answer then the "it's lieing" in #ubuntu.  Take care.
<DanaG> That's part of the release process.
<DanaG> The "release" is just when they say "these packages as they are now, are the release".
<DanaG> The system builds the release automatically.
<DanaG> So they have to change the version, then build the "release" on that changed version.
<DanaG> At least, that's my impression.
<Tohuw> Why isn't aptitude included in 10.10?
<Tohuw> My sloppily researched conclusion had always been that apt-get doesn't handle unused dependencies in some cases when removing packages.
<ajmitch> afaik it is included, just not on the default install
<Tohuw> oh, it's in the repos
<Tohuw> I just thought it odd they would preclude it from the default packages.
<Tohuw> eh, every time I try empathy I end up going back to Pidgin. It looks like this will be no exception... empathy is a very lackluster IRC client
<DanaG> Empathy is a pathetic, well, anything.
<Tohuw> ^
<Tohuw> The decision to leave Pidgin was a poor one, in my mind.
<Tohuw> oh hey, removing empathy and empathy-common no longer breaks ubuntu-desktop
<Tohuw> also, i'm going to crash in a moment
<Volkodav> empathy sucks
<kklimonda> Volkodav: that's great - thanks for sharing your insight with us
<Volkodav> anytime
<Machtin> hey guys. is it me or is java gone from the repos?
<kklimonda> no, it's there
<void^> sun-java was moved to partner repo in lucid
<Machtin> yep, read that.. was it renamed?
<Machtin> java6-runtime <- is it that one then, i guess?
<napsy> Hello. Are the linux-image and linux-headers packages in sync yet?
<Guest79647> The Last update broke kernel versions and catalyst modules can't compile
<napsy> Is there a way to turn on power-saving for opensource radeon drivers?
<sepidev> Why everything (GUI Apps) in ubuntu 10.10 works 30% to 50% slower than the normal situation. Is is a X11 bug?
<Volkodav> Anybody tested the SSD on brtfs with write cache on/off ? I am reading different results
<Volkodav> trying to figure what will be a better option for performance/life expextancy
<sepidev> I need some advices about maverick
<sepidev> everything(GUI apps) works slower (30% to 40% )than normal situation.
<sepidev> I think there would be an X11 bug, but i can find a viable solution
<sepidev> hey...
<Crashbit> sepidev: I think there would be a GTK bug
<sepidev> maybe... but how can i get rid of it?
<sepidev> some gtk themes such as elemetary affect the performance drastically
<Crashbit> I don't know, I think it's a bug with RGBA (transparency)
<sepidev> I searched into "Configuration Editor" to find a way to disable RGBA mode, but i found nothing.
<Crashbit> sepidev: I have the same problem and "gtkperf" shows poor perfomance
<sepidev> Crashbit: Have you found a way?
<kklimonda> I don't think there is a simple workaround other than changing a theme
<Crashbit> I'm searching in launchpad for GTK and RGBA bugs, but I don't see any bug that correspond with what happens
<kklimonda> one of bugs that you may be affected by is bug 595845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595845 in cairo (Ubuntu) "libcairo2 1.9.10 makes Ubuntu 10.10 slow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595845
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-bugs would be the best place to ask
<gnomefreak> they might know more
<om26er> Crashbit, but that change is not in maverick I think
<Crashbit> om26er: I don't know, with clearlooks theme, the perfomance is better than ambiance, but transparencies doesn't work correctly
<om26er> Crashbit, these are the bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gtk-csd but the change is not in maverick. they are from alpha2 when gtk had csd support
<om26er> there is a gtk update which apparently seem to remove way too many things..
<om26er> anyone else have it?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see it but let me check to make sure
<Sarvatt> om26er: it's been fixed for a few hours here
<gnomefreak> gtk2-engines-pixbuf gir1.0-gtk-2.0 were the only ones by the look of it
<gnomefreak> a few other libgtks as well
<gnomefreak> Sarvatt: do you have the fixed version
<Sarvatt> it was libwmf
<Sarvatt> i think, it stopped trying to remove most of gnome on dist-upgrade once that update came along
<gnomefreak> well an hour ago i did dist-upgrade and it didnt want to remove anything, but added a few packages
<Sarvatt> yeah last night up until a few hours ago it was trying to remove most of gnome, guessing om26er's mirror is just lagging
 * om26er switches the mirror
<gnomefreak> gb is one of the best to use
<gnomefreak> i use it and i get updates when i should :)
<Volkodav> what is that mirror ? mine still wants to remove
<gnomefreak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted   sorry i forgot to add the gb when i removed us
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: i recommend using gb depending on wher eyou are
<Volkodav> US
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: than either use gb.archive (just adding the gb and the .
<gnomefreak> or just remove us.
 * Volkodav fixing
<gnomefreak> me too :)
<gnomefreak> it seems partner repo doesnt like gb
<gnomefreak> never had issues with it before
<Volkodav> I'll try some UK
<gnomefreak> gb is in UK (at lleast i am pretty sure
<gnomefreak> )
<Volkodav> I don't see on the list though
 * gnomefreak has a hard time remebering what countries are part of UK
<gnomefreak> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: try one of there on the link(s)
<gnomefreak> damn smart got fast
<gnomefreak> Channels have 30538 new packages.
<Volkodav> :)
<gnomefreak> Computing transaction...
<gnomefreak> No interesting upgrades available.  :)
 * gnomefreak uses it due to the things it says
<Pici> !mirrorstatus | also
<ubottu> also: A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
 * gnomefreak not sure how to word this
<gnomefreak> mvo: any chance smartpm will get an overhauled gui (i dont like the fact that it gives you the folders with the packages in side.) but maybe that is just me :(
 * gnomefreak tries to stick to terminal rather than gui
<gnomefreak> ok we should really rename !mirros or alias it
<Pici> gnomefreak: go for it
<gnomefreak> Pici: im thinking
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke to think
<Volkodav> Utah server is up to date
<Volkodav> all good
<Volkodav> hmm can't get vlc smplayer or xine-ui installed
<Volkodav> borked packages and dependencies
<gnomefreak> xine has depends issues
<gnomefreak> has for a few days now
<Volkodav> same as the other two
<head_victim> xine just worked for me
<head_victim> And I installed vlc yesterday or the day before?
<gnomefreak> it does work now
<Volkodav> can not get any of them installed for 2 days now - just checked again
<Volkodav> maybe it is on x86_64
<gnomefreak> yep me niether but i just installed xine-ui
<head_victim> Hmm odd, the mirror I use is saying up to date on launchpad as well so it's not lagging behind
<head_victim> I am on 64 bit
<Volkodav> xine-ui:
<Volkodav>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not going to be installed
<Volkodav> Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<Volkodav>  Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse but it is not going to be installed
<gnomefreak> libxine1 is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> libxine1 set to manually installed.
<head_victim> Yeah both are here as well.
<head_victim> so gnomefreak are you on 64 as well? Volkodav you are on 32?
<gnomefreak> yeah vlc is still broken
<Volkodav> 64
<gnomefreak> im on 32
<head_victim> Odd, I have both installed on 64, going to set up a 32 install as well to confirm
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1065358
<gnomefreak> anyone know what format cds use?
<Volkodav> that's what it offers
<Pici> gnomefreak: iso9660
<gnomefreak> music cd? Pici
<Pici> uh
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: yeah using apt-get will cause depends issue. aptitude tends to get into trouble sometimes
<gnomefreak> aptitude does as you tell it to no matter what (you can also choose from different ways to do it)
<gnomefreak> smartpm does the same thing sometimes
<Volkodav> yeah
<gnomefreak> coffee run
<Volkodav> Depends: libmpcdec3 which is a virtual package - that's a show stopper
<yofel_> Volkodav: what app?
<Volkodav> xine-ui
<yofel> needs a rebuild then
<yofel> maverick has libmpcdec6
<Volkodav> well I'll wait then
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice F-spot crashing?
<Volkodav> I use mirage
<Volkodav> light and fast
<gnomefreak> i want f-spot screen saver so i kind of need it
<head_victim> I can confirm the fault with vlc on 32bit looking for vlc-plugin-pulse, working fine on 64
<Volkodav> hmm
<head_victim> xine-ui worked fine though
<head_victim> I'm new to this alpha stuff should we wait a day or so to see if it's going to be built or file a bug?
<Volkodav> nah - wait it'll get fixed
<head_victim> No worries.
<sinurge> does anyone know of a good news reader
<sinurge> oops sorry wrong forum
<charlie-tca> sinurge: I like liferea
<sinurge> thanks charlie-tca but would like something from the terminal
<charlie-tca> newsbeuter was good for terminal
<charlie-tca> even allows podcasts
<LucidFox> Wow
<LucidFox> just updated to Maverick on my netbook, the Unity UI looks really slick, kudos for that
<LucidFox> but how do I add an application icon to the left navigation bar?
<ChogyDan> hey guys, is there a way to explore the maverick packages without installing maverick?
<Volkodav> read about them
<Volkodav> look at screenshots
<Volkodav> :-D
<ChogyDan> Volkodav: I mean where, how
<ChogyDan> packages.ubuntu.com is still down...
<Volkodav> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha2
<ChogyDan> ah, I see what you are saying
<yofel> ChogyDan: you could query the bot '/msg ubottu info <packagename> maverick'
<Volkodav> yofel what's up
<Volkodav> did you bench your SSD on brtfs with/without cache write
<Pici> I use rmadison myself.
<Volkodav> I have a strange feeling close to almost sure that ext4 tuned up for ssd in 10.4 is snappier then 10.10 with brtfs on the same drive
<ChogyDan> yofel: thanks
<Volkodav> at least boot almost twice faster
<yofel> Volkodav: nope, my ssd is still using ext4, I don't really have the time to reinstall currently ./
<yofel> and pretty much everyone seems to say that btrfs is slow, especially with dpkg
<Volkodav> I did side by side install on the same drive - maverick has twice larger partiton and still feels slower:-(
<yofel> I guess it's not so bad with an ssd, but still..
<Volkodav> it really is
<Volkodav> I can really tell the difference between 10.4 on ext4
<dupondje> Somebody else having the problem that Terminal is sometimes getting closed when trying to close another program ?
<dupondje> I close for example firefox who is on top
<dupondje> bug instead of firefox closing, terminal is closing
<Chipaca> dupondje: yes
<yofel> dupondje: you mean closing from the taskbar or by the window close button?
<Chipaca> close button
<yofel> doesn't happen here (KDE)
<Chipaca> not just with the terminal, however; a couple of times the window that is not the topmost one of a stack of maximized windows closes instead of the topmostest one
<Chipaca> once, the terminal, but another time it was chromium
<Chipaca> the terminal asked because I had several tabs open, fortunately
<patdk-wk> doesn't happen for me, using gnome
<patdk-wk> I have 50 packages since yesterday to update though :(
<patdk-wk> ok, updated, rebooted, still can't make that issue happen
<Daekdroom> Never happened here.
<dr3mro> hello please I want to participate to ubuntu ... where do I start.. I want to be a developer with python please any one guide me the way thnx
<BUGabundo> anyone noticed faster boots in this last few days?
<yofel> !contribute | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<yofel> !contribute | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<yofel> sry dupondje
<patdk-wk> BUGabundo, nope, mine is always fast :)
 * BUGabundo steals patdk-wk ultra fast SSDs
<patdk-wk> my laptop :)
<patdk-wk> but I was meaning my esxi :)
<IdleOne> !packaging | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> here are my boot charts
<BUGabundo> they really show faster boots
<dupondje> yofel: windows close button
<dupondje> Chipaca: you know if there is some bug about it ?
<Chipaca> dupondje: no. Until you asked, I thought it was just me or something :)
<dupondje> seems not :P
<dupondje> but I have no idea where to file a bug ...
<dupondje> what package ..
<Chipaca> dupondje: do you use compiz?
<dupondje> nop
<Chipaca> dupondje: me netiher. So it's probably metacity.
<sepidev> why most of  meerkat's themes work so slowly? is there a bug in GTK+ or theme engines?
<sepidev> most of the meerkat's themes work slowly.why? how can i repair it?
<Nwallins> Hi, I tried to use the alternate install disc to get a minimal install
<Nwallins> instead i got the kitchen sink -- compiz, erlang, python-twisted, etc.
<Nwallins> i was never asked for a software selection
<Nwallins> also, I could not set my / to be bootable during manual partitioning
<head_victim> There is a minimal installation cd usually, not sure if there's one for meerkat, hang on a tick I'll look
<Nwallins> I would hit [Enter]   on Bootable: no, the screen would flash
<Nwallins> and back to the configure screen, with Bootable still no
<Nwallins> head_victim: ok, thx
<head_victim> Nwallins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Nwallins> head_victim: nothing for meerkat?
<head_victim> Nwallins: not on that page, but that's the context, looking for a link to the meerkat one if it exists
<Nwallins> ok, got it
<head_victim> Cool, I was still looking
<Nwallins> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<head_victim> Just be aware you have to download more stuff using that install
<head_victim> It's basically just the core and then you download the other packages required.
<Nwallins> so, the alternate installer is supposed to isntall everything?
<Nwallins> yep, what i want
<Nwallins> i think exactly what i want is something like debian base system
<head_victim> Nwallins: for what you want it sounds like the minimal would suit better.
<head_victim> Nwallins: well that is similar to the netinstall debian download
<Nwallins> yep
<head_victim> I haven't used the alternate cd in ages sorry so not exactly sure what it does and doesn't offer.
<Nwallins> i read you can get a minimal system out of it
<Nwallins> i want miminal + xorg + lxde
<Nwallins> but it never asked me for software selection
<Nwallins> i look over and it's downloading compiz   o_0
<head_victim> There may have been an "advanced" button somewhere that would ahve given you the option but yeah, not sure as I haven't actually used it for a while :/
<Nwallins> or copying from cd or whatever
<Nwallins> head_victim: fyi, no kernel modules found
<Nwallins> installer no workie
<head_victim> hmm
<Nwallins> i gotta run, i will be back on in 2 hours, or tomorrow
<Dink> Nwallins, there is a "minimal/base" option for the alternate cd
<Dink> I think its f4 or f6 forget which and you select minimal
<Dink> nvm you left
<head_victim> Ah he did indeed
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-30
<h00k> I keep getting these dang kernel errors regarding my wifi on The Mavericks.
<h00k> As I've reported here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/605207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605207 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-sta.c:952 iwl_set_tkip_dynamic_key_info+0x161/0x170 [iwlcore]()" [Undecided,New]
<h00k> er, remove .edge if necessary
<Nwallins> head_victim: hey, back
<Nwallins> long term, I think i will just install lucid
<Nwallins> but i'm happy to report on any broken stuff, attempt workarounds, etc. in the meantime
<Nwallins> my current hurdle is: minimal iso, can't install from mirror, no kernel modules found
<Nwallins> FYI, I was able to install a minimal system using alternate install
<Nwallins> just had to select a mode using f4, i think, at the very beginning
<Nwallins> cmd line install
<Nwallins> FYI, with both the full install that comes by default with alternate install cd, and the cmd line install, i get an init warning:
<Nwallins> ureadahead main process (271) terminated with status 5
<Nwallins> ah, seems to be an issue when having a /var partition
<Nwallins> which indeed, i do have
<heyboy> How do I find date of creation of file?
<Nwallins> heyboy: ls
<heyboy> simply ls does not do the job
<Nwallins> is this question specific to meerkat?
<heyboy> No I just wanted to know when a file was created (not modified)
<heyboy> My question is general. I am having ext4 on my system
<heyboy> Hello, how do I analyze UFW log entries
<heyboy> any documentation available?
<heyboy> there are [UFW Block] entries in the logs. what do they mean?
<napsy> Hello. I can't compile catalyst drivers on ubuntu latest. Is this a known issue?
<robin0800> new kernel today is crashing plymouth and won't boot
<edgy> Hi, everytime I restart my pc ssh is running. I checked sysv-rc-conf and all runlevels are unchecked, why is this?
<DanaG> Say, how do I add indicator-datetime to my gnome-panel?  It doesn't seem to show up in the list of applets.
<DanaG> Also, my Firefox-4.0 has zero search engines.
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<edgy> DanaG: how did you install firefox 4.0?
<DanaG> ubuntu-mozilla-daily, I think.
<knittl> grml, why is ubuntu-one still running?
<DanaG> This also happens on Lucid, as well.
<knittl> could also be a buggy nautilus
<knittl> uses one core for ~1 min when opening a folder
<knittl> evince crashes for me. known bug?
<DanaG> I once made the mistake of telling ubuntuone to also sync my dropbox dir... and then ended up with tons and tons of u1conflict files, and 100% of one core used for a long long long time.
<DanaG> It's also silly that Mozilla people say they won't make tabs-on-top be default "until the theme works with it" -- well, the theme already DOES work with it!
<LucidFox> DanaG> Do you have the indicator-datetime package installed?
<DanaG> ah, I thought I did, but it looks like I don't.  Silly me.
<LucidFox> you might also want to install indicator-applet-complete, which combines all indicators in one continuous panel applet
<DanaG> I do already have that, because that's the only one that doesn't nuke my logout and shutdown menu items.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/TnUsrFgJ
<DanaG> Can't install datetime.
<DanaG> Oh, and the Maverick kernel thinks my 3-button touchpad is a ClickPad... so I can't middle-click!
<DanaG> It treats the middle button as a left button, in the kernel.
<DanaG> I went to file a bug, but Launchpad errored out and lost all the text and info I entered, so I said "screw it" and went back to Lucid.
<Pici> Is Maverick scheduled to use python2.7, or are we sticking with 2.6?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> This stupid broken middle button is a real show-stopper for me.
<knittl> a lot of my icons are broken … :(
<DanaG> My desktop icons all just had their text-previews escape onto my desktop directly, for a while.
<DanaG> During updates, that is.
<knittl> i mean toolbar icons
<LucidFox> DanaG> Sounds like a severely broken system to me
<LucidFox> given all the unmet dependencies
<LucidFox> Do you have many PPAs enabled?
<kklimonda> is maverick compiled for i586 or still i386?
<DanaG> ARGH! Every time I update Maverick on sdb, it tramples on the Lucid grub on sda!
<napsy> Hello. I can't compile catalyst drivers due to kernel version mismatch. Is there a fix for this?
<kklimonda> have you ckecked launchpad for bug reports?
<napsy> yes
<napsy> nothing in launchpad for my problem
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, did you find/get and answer to your i386 question?  i'm just curious.  i assume everything is compiled i686 (but am just guessing).
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, "everything" that is labelled i386 ;)
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: yeah, it's compiled for i686 now from what I can say
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, thanks.
<edgy> $ sudo sysv-rc-conf --list ssh
<edgy> ssh          2:off      3:off   4:off   5:off
<edgy> but still every restart ssh is started!!!
<yofel> edgy: ssh has a upstart init script now, sysv-rc-conf does nothing there
<edgy> sysv-rc-conf --list mysql
<edgy> mysql 2:on 3:on 4:on 5:on
<edgy> contrarily, every restart it's off
<yofel> same for mysql
<edgy> yofel: how can I deal with it please?
<yofel> see /etc/init/<service>.conf
<edgy> yofel: the ssh.conf file contains
<edgy> start on filesystem
<edgy> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<yofel> edgy: either edit the 'start on' statement in the file / comment it out. Renaming the file to .conf.diabled should work too I think
<edgy> yofel: what does start on filesystem means please?
<yofel> mysql should start by default though if it's installed, I remember someone mentioning that it crashes on start
<yofel> edgy: "Start once all filesystems are mounted"
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<edgy> yofel: thanks for the hints but the mysql file shows
<edgy> start on (net-device-up
<edgy>           and local-filesystems
<edgy>           and runlevel[2345])
<edgy> and still it's not started every reboot
<yofel> check the logs, I remember someone saying a few days ago that mysql tries to start but fails
<yofel> works fine when started with 'sudo service mysql start' after boot
<sinurge> does the 64bit ubuntu 10.04 have ia32 bit libs pre installed
<yofel> not sure, but I don't think so
<yofel> ideally you shouldn't need them at all
<SwedeMike> I'd imagine they're only installed when needed.
<sinurge> cuz my isp login binary is 32 bit when i tried that on lucid alpha versions it really didnt allow me to do anything
<sinurge> finally got the 32 bit version
<edgy> yofel: thanks for hint, I can't find the problem of mysql in the log but let me rename the ssh and reboot and check, I will be back
<sinurge> i had posted that on ubuntuforums but got no reply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412624 but have downloaded the 10.04 maverick alpha so want to know
<yofel> odd, if anything it should give an error about a wron ELF class, and not 'no such file or directory' o.O
<sinurge> since they wont give me a source i really cannot compile it as well
<charlie-tca> Since adobe did away with 64bit flash, you need 32bit libs for it
<sinurge> Charlie-tca: i wont bother with flash
<duffydack> its still available, just not on their page
<sinurge> well its time to sleep tomorrow i install maverick
<BUGabundo> stupid quick question of the day
<BUGabundo> how to dump a nokia 5130 internal contact list to PC using Ubuntu ?
 * charlie-tca doesn't believe BUGabundo would ask a stupid question... ;-)
 * BUGabundo hugs charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> missed you buddy
<charlie-tca> been hiding good, huh?
<BUGabundo> I've been SOOO much away from this place latelly
<BUGabundo> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:error processing: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/evince.desktop 'catalogedtime'
<BUGabundo> nice!!!!
<charlie-tca> oh, very nice!
<BUGabundo> you know what's REALLY nice?
<BUGabundo> guake
<BUGabundo> how can I have ONLY today found out about this ?
<BUGabundo> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 960 kB
<charlie-tca> Is it any good?
<BUGabundo> its heanvly
<BUGabundo> its chocolate on marchemelos
<charlie-tca> hmmm, maybe I have to try it then
<charlie-tca> that's kind of scarey
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: what is ?
<charlie-tca> transparent background and can't resize it. It is all the way across my screen
<charlie-tca> oh, and it appears to work in Xubuntu, too
<BUGabundo> you can define what % it uses
<BUGabundo> defualt to 50%
<BUGabundo> F11 makes it full screen
<charlie-tca> I would like to see it about 100 columns, though
<charlie-tca> I think I might like it. I guess I will keep it for a while
<BUGabundo> file a bug :P
<charlie-tca> Got to try it for a few days before I do that. It might be really good this way. I can call it up in any workspace real fast, and it did not add any extras to my system.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: wrong account
<BUGabundo> you want mi.bugabundo.net, no identi.ca/bugando
<charlie-tca> well, crap
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-31
<joe_2010> Hello all!
<joe_2010> Will the BtrFS be supported soon on the/all of Ubuntu's distros, more or less soon!?
<Daekdroom> joe_2010, support is on its way into 10.10.
<joe_2010> Ah, I see...  Ok, thanks!
<cjae> anyone here a kde user if so running kde 4.5 without hitch?
<cjae> 4.5 rc2
<cjae> is there a kubuntu+1?
<cjae_> anyone usng kde4.5rc2?
<sinurge> hi, big issue, i dw the 10.10 alpha 2 64bit..it boots up but if you click "try ubuntu" it goes to a freeze with a X mouse pointer or "install ubuntu" and it goes to a  freeze post nw time sync
<sinurge> repeat, i dw the 10.10 alpha 2 64bit..it boots up but if you click "try ubuntu" it goes to a freeze with a X mouse pointer or "install ubuntu" and it goes to a  freeze post nw time sync
<pawan> hi
<pawan> whats up
<pawan> pawan here
<alakhia> i don't have sound with kubuntu maverick ... how can I troubleshoot please?
<KE1HA> Does anyone know if the 10.10 RC's have fixed the Intel I855 Black Screen Issues ?
<sinurge> need lucid support anyone there?
<sinurge> sorry maverick support
<yofel> wth, monospace suddenly looks really squashed here o.O
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sinurge> got maverick alpha2, on booting i dont get ahead of sysn netwok time
<sinurge> i did f6 when the cd was booking and got the options screen, then selected try ubuntu (live desktop) with options pci=nomsi it goes ahead with the dots blinking but nothing happnens
<sinurge> yofel: anychance you can help?
<yofel> well, don't think so, but did you see if X started on another vt? (8 maybe) how long did you wait? (and wth does nomsi mean?)
<sinurge> i waiting for about 10 minutes, cd blinking was all very standard and the hdd indicator was on
<sinurge> pci=nomsi is a kernal boot line that i have to put to boot ubuntu on both jaunty and lucid installations on the computer
<sinurge> otherwise i never get to the login prompt
<aboSamoor>  Hi, I pulled the latest unity version, but still away from this screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/217582/Files%20Shared%20from%20GNOME%20Do/unity_dash01-1951205588.jpg ?
<ikonia> aboSamoor: what are you actually asking ?
<Euthanatos> projectM 2.0 has been out for over a year now will 10.10 include it or is there a reason it wasn't bothered with in lucid?
<aboSamoor> ikonia, how can i get that version of unity ?
<ikonia> Euthanatos: maybe no-ones packaged it, it's that simple
<ikonia> aboSamoor: what version is it ?
<ikonia> Euthanatos: log a feature request on luanchpad
<aboSamoor> ikonia, i do not know
<ikonia> launchpad even
<ikonia> aboSamoor: ok....so how you know you have the wrong version ?
<aboSamoor> I do not have wrong one, but I am trying to find the one in the screenshot
<ikonia> aboSamoor: so if you don't have the wrong one....you have the right one, so what's the problem
<aboSamoor> ikonia, it does not look like the screenshot
<Euthanatos> I'm wondering if it might have something to do with this: "If you would like to use the new Milkdrop 2.0 support, remember to install the Nvidia Cg toolkit, enable USE_CG during compilation, and install the Milkdrop 2.0 presets." - from sourceforge projectM updates page
<ikonia> aboSamoor: ok, so contact the person who's screen shot it is, and ask them what theme they are using
<ikonia> Euthanatos: doubtful
<Euthanatos> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help me with nvidia-current?
<shadeslayer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<shadeslayer> aha^
<om26er> with compiz, changing theme does not change window border
<om26er> anyone know where the bug is. or maybe the bug number ;)
<rye> Is it only me or Ambiance theme buttons look like they are missing the texture and task bar buttons are extremely light in Maverick? Is this a theme issue?
<knittl> hi. is libept0 save to remove or should i wait until the dependency conflict resolves itself?
<yofel> knittl: libept0 should be safe to remove as libept1 should be used now
<knittl> yofel: ok great. thx
<alakhia> i don't have sound with kubuntu maverick ... how can I troubleshoot please?
<alakhia> under mixer, i see 2 devices: radeon x1200 (hdmi) and internal audio
<alakhia> both are unmuted
<alakhia> yet, no sound
<penguin42> alakhia: You could try lsof /dev/snd/* as root to see if anything has the devices open
<alakhia> i see 4 entries .... all of them by pulseaudio
<penguin42> oh ok, I didn't realise KDE used pa
<alakhia> ok, what next? is the sound going to HDMI? That wouldn't work since I don't have any hdmi device connected
<penguin42> what does pactl stat say?
<penguin42> in particular the Default sink
<shadeslayer> where would the default args for passing to chromium be stored btw?
<shadeslayer> there was a file afaik
<alakhia> Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo
<penguin42> alakhia: And what does lspci show as device 00:14 ?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: /etc/chromium-browser/default
<shadeslayer> penguin42: thanks
<alakhia> 00:14 has 5 sub entries from .0 to .4
<penguin42> what's number 2 ?
<alakhia> 14.2 is Audio device: ATI Technologoes Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<penguin42> and what does 14.0 show?
<alakhia> PCI bridge: ATI Tech Device 7914
<yofel> alakhia: did you try to move 'Internal Audio' to the top of the list in the KDE multimedia settings?
<penguin42> alakhia: OK, so that's likely the internal audio is the default sink; so at least PA thinks it is using the internal
<alakhia> in multimedia settings, clicking test on internal works
<alakhia> :)
<alakhia> i'll move it up and see
<alakhia> still can't hear audio from firefox youtube
<yofel> hm, works here though
<alakhia> let me try a local audio file
<penguin42> alakhia: Try opening a shell and doing pasuspender /bin/cat    now leave that there, and try and open a new youtube page
<yofel> here the hdmi sink was preferred too and I had no sound, I set the default to prefer Internal audio (PA I guess) and now it works
<alakhia> local audio via vlc doesn't work
<alakhia> nothing shows up pasuspender either
<yofel> hm, didn't try vlc, let's see
<penguin42> alakhia: ok, close that pasuspender with ctrl-d  other wise it will confuse you more
<yofel> alakhia: can you check in the vlc audio settings if it's using pulseaudio for output?
<yofel> 'Default' should work too (at least it does here)
<alakhia>  vlc shows 'Default'
<yofel> hm... can you set internal audio as the preferred output for all phonon catergories maybe?
<penguin42> alakhia: Can you get the output of pactl list tto a pastebin
<yofel> penguin42: I doubt that the problem is on the PA side, esp. since he said that pressint 'Test' works
<yofel> *pressing
<penguin42> yofel: Ah good point, I was wondering about something as simple as what volume it thinks it is
<alakhia> sorry ... battery died
<alakhia> booted back up and now kde's audio settings are back where internal audio is 2nd
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues updating packages? update works great but trying to download all fails
<gnomefreak> at least the official repos. trying a different mirror
<gnomefreak> it was the mirror
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh I had a problem before; got a complaint about keys (invalid key? or something?) and a package failed to install - but it seems to be OK now
<gnomefreak> penguin42: 404  Not Found [IP: 212.219.56.135 80]   using the gb.archive.... mirrors
<penguin42> oh didn't get that
<IdleOne> testing now
<IdleOne> it is very slow
<gnomefreak> dropping the gb. from repos worked
<IdleOne> but I also have a download going
<gnomefreak> i pinged it and only got 7% loss
<IdleOne> seems to be dowloading the packages fine, slow for sure but is working here
<gnomefreak> mine wasnt too much slower than normal
<IdleOne> like I said the speed is expected due to my download but don't have any issues
<gnomefreak> i know apt is a problem seems its a depends issue
<gnomefreak> hmmm maybe not
<gnomefreak> dropping libept0 but it is going to install libept1. but i will test it here
<IdleOne> 17 updates installed without problem
<gnomefreak> next is sound issue :(
<IdleOne> sorry gnomefreak can't confirm
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: it removed libept0 but installed libept1
<gnomefreak> renaming package was issue
<IdleOne> hmm 7 packages were not installed, yup it wants to remove libept0
<gnomefreak> its good to remove
<IdleOne> removing it.
<IdleOne> will see what happens
<IdleOne> The following packages will be upgraded:
<IdleOne>   apt apt-transport-https apt-utils aptitude libept1 python-apt synaptic
<gnomefreak> it was replaced by libept1
<IdleOne> yup
<gnomefreak> same package new version
<IdleOne> no errors
<IdleOne> so still good to go
<gnomefreak> can anyone confirm bug 455420?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455420 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound is muted at log-in" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420
<gnomefreak> why was there supposed to be a key change
<gnomefreak> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<gnomefreak> there are 2
<IdleOne> same here
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I was having the mute at login but it seems to have stopped for the last week or so
<IdleOne> not sure why but I assume if they were unchanged it is because they didn't change
<gnomefreak> i still cant get rid of it. clean install and clean upgrade it still happens
<IdleOne> I have been having an issue booting to gui with the past 4-5 kernels. I have to login to text mode then startx
<penguin42> have't seen that; I still have to change the set gfxmode=
<IdleOne> besides that no issues
<IdleOne> I get a black screen otherwise
<gnomefreak> i saw that once or twice but has cleared up. but i wasnt able to get into a TTY at all when it happened
<penguin42> IdleOne: Which card?
<IdleOne> nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<gnomefreak> nvidia 6200 here
<penguin42> Radeon here
<alakhia_> i have sound now ... thanks penguin42 and yofel
<penguin42> alakhia_: How did you fix it?
<alakhia_> it was having to set the phonon settings in kde
<alakhia_> set analog as the preferred device and now it seems to have taken it
<alakhia_> thanks for all the help both of you
<penguin42> no problem
<yofel> wth..
<penguin42> ?
<yofel> the screen on my notebook just froze except that I can still move the mouse
<penguin42> I've seen X crashes like that before and never understood them
<yofel> the last thing in .xsession-errors (fetched over ssh) is
<yofel> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: NPN_InvalidateRect() invoke: Message timeout
<penguin42> it's difficult to know if that was a symptom or cause though
<yofel> well, it did happen after clicking on a picture in firefox, but that has nothing to do with that thing...
<yofel> symptom I guess
<yofel> oh GREAT
<yofel> my stupid 'swap everything in memory out after waking up from suspend' is back on my eeePC -.-
 * gnomefreak guessing you are on 64bit and nspluginwrapper crashed
<gnomefreak> not sure why the screen going blank
<penguin42> but nspluginwrapper crashes don't normally take out the whole of X
<gnomefreak> i know
<yofel> why the hell is it swapping?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/471547/ I have swappiness set to 0 btw..
<penguin42> well something is using lots of RAM
<penguin42> you're 820M into swap so it's not a tiny thing either
<yofel> well, I have 1GiB of memory free..
<yofel> and before I suspended I had no swap usage at all
<penguin42> yofel: Well you do then; you didn't at some point
<yofel> hm, running strace on the frozen X give me http://paste.ubuntu.com/471547/ o.O
<penguin42> that's your free
<yofel> eek
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471551/
<yofel> like 100 lines per second and no output except for that
<yofel> well, except if I move the mouse or press something on the keyboard, so it's not completely frozen
<yofel> ah, seems like kwin froze solid
<yofel> restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>
<penguin42> yofel: If it happens again I would be tempted to gdb attach to X (from a text terminal) and get a backtrace
<yofel> well, I still have the freeze open (I'm on my netbook now)
<yofel> let's try gdb
<yofel> well, that gives me a trace from within nvidia -.-
<yofel> ah well, I'll just kill it
<LucidFox> Is there a way to remove that blue indicator with a spready-arms person from the panel?
<penguin42> doesn't actually have that on either of his machines; so I'll answer yes without knowing any more on the basis that it's gone from mine
<crimsun> DanaG: what do you need WRT pulse?  (from earlier in the week)
<penguin42> crimsun: Do you generally care about moans in /var/log/user.log if everything is actually apparently working ok?
<crimsun> penguin42: yes, but they may not be muzzled
<crimsun> are the moans the sort of asyncq.c or the sort of alsa-util.c?
<penguin42> crimsun: I've got one of the oldee 'ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!' (alsa-sink.c), followed by a 'Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel' followed by a 'We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.'  and then I've got  abunch of ratelimit.c 'events suppressed' entries every so often
<crimsun> penguin42: hmm, anything even slightly correlated to the ratelimit.c warnings?
<crimsun> stuttering, popping, etc.
<penguin42> crimsun: No
<crimsun> still a bug in alsa-driver, regardless :/
<penguin42> crimsun: They are pulseaudio[2011]: ratelimit.c: 955 events suppressed  ; I've got one at 18:13 (955 events), one at 18:35 with 904, one at 773 at 19:38 and one at 20:23 with 703 events
<penguin42> I've been listening to ogg's via Exaile and watching some flash videos on and off over that time
<crimsun> I'd report it still.
<penguin42> one report for all of that ?
<penguin42> I'm subscribed to bug 320875 which is pretty ancient
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320875 in ALSA driver "pulseaudio produces lots of log messages" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320875
<crimsun> penguin42: your hda controller and codec have to match the reporter's precisely
<crimsun> otherwise you really need to file a separate bug report
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> what package should I file it against? pa? linux? One of the alsa ones?
<crimsun> ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<penguin42> ok
<crimsun> it's an alsa-driver Feature
<penguin42> crimsun: Bug 612122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612122 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write (and related VIA VT1708S on Intel Corp 5 series/3400 builtin chipset)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612122
<penguin42> (At least I assume it's moaning about the hda I'm using and not the hdmi one that isn't used)
<crimsun> thanks
<duffydack> This isnt a snipe at anyone but I think the 'controls' in the new volume applet need to be smaller and more refined.. maybe they arent a permanent fixture anyway but I`m just adding my 2p worth.
<crimsun> duffydack: please file a bug for that, then.
<stukad> whats the difference with 10.10 alpha 1, alpha 2 and the daily build found at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<vershan> how do i  upgrade to 10.10 alpha 2
<penguin42> vershan: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha2
<coz_> vershan,   sudo update-manager -d
<vershan> yeah ive done that and have alpha 1
<vershan> how do i upgrade to alpha 2
<coz_> vershan,  if that didnt do it then something is up...is alpha 2 out already?
<vershan> yeah
<coz_> vershan,  then that should have updated it
<coz_> vershan,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yofel> er.. that needs fixing..
<yofel> jussi: ^
<stukad> whats the difference between alpha 2 and the daily build found at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<vershan> thanks ill check guys
<yofel> stukad: aplha2 is the daily build of July 1st
<stukad> and the "current" one got released today?
<yofel> yes, the isos are rebuild every day (if possible)
<coz_> stukad,   that doesnt necessarily mean  the daily will work
<yofel> so you should use the current iso, but we don't give any guarantee that it works at all
<stukad> oh
<coz_> ^^ :)
<stukad> are you guys on 10.10 atm?
<yofel> for the alphaX snapshots we at least try to make sure that it works somewhat
<Volkodav> I could not install from daily 3 days ago - alternate
<yofel> stukad: yes
<Volkodav> had to use alpha 2
<Volkodav> and then update
<coz_> frankly I would no install daily   ...think of it as the time of experimentation between alphas :)
<vershan> how to check which alpha version is in use
<yofel> vershan: impossible, they're just snapshots of maverick on a specific date
<vershan> ahhhhhhhhh, now i get it
<yofel> vershan: so you're only running alpha2 if you installed maverick on July 1st and never installed any updates
<stukad> so if i go ahead installing alpha2, would i need to burn/usb + format/reinstall to get the stable version ones it's out, or could i just grab it with dist-upgrade within alpha 2?
<vershan> ok
<coz_> stukad,  from alpha 2  to release you mean?
<stukad> yes coz_
<yofel> stukad: just installing updates is fine, though a fresh install might be cleaner (no obsolete libs that were replaced, etc.)
<penguin42> stukad: No, it wil lupdate most stuff - there are normally a few small differences that get left around
<coz_> stukad,  my opinion ...play with what you have indljcing updates until release
<coz_> including
<penguin42> stukad: If you've got alpha 1 installed you might want to remove the unclutter package
<coz_> and as mentioned   ...then download final and reinstall fresh
<stukad> well im at 10.4 atm. so i guess i stick with it until the final release of 10.10
<coz_> stukad,  sounds like a good idea :)
<yofel> stukad: if you want to try maverick in a vm you could use testdrive, that will sync the daily iso and attempt to boot it in kvm
<stukad> well im just looking forward to try out TRIM for ssd's in maverick. cba to do it with a testdrive :/
<yofel> oh, that won't work in a vm obviously ^^ - but you should wait at least until beta if it's the first time you're using a devel release
<yofel> heh, just booted the live from today and got 'The installer encountered an unrecoverable error', then failsave-x, choosing to run it in low res does nothing - sudo startx from vt gets me into a session, but I get dbus errors when I try to open ubiquity, nice...
<penguin42> anyone else having problems with f-spot imports?
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-01
<penguin42> bah, google earth 5 doesn't work in maverick
<yofel> penguin42: the googleearth package from medibuntu lucid works fine here
<penguin42> useful
<gnomefreak> it does here as wwell
<gnomefreak> s/wwell/well
<penguin42> bah; now it's reliably triggering a radeon/drm bug in Maverick
<Daekdroom> radeon/drm bug? Where? O.o
<penguin42> it used to be pretty decent for me on Lucid but there is a particular Oops I can trigger with some dri apps now
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i download a full video if it only offers some :( damn liers
<penguin42> bug 340700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340700 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-artwork 41 failed to install/upgrade: (dup-of: 340705)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340705 in gconf (Ubuntu) "IOError: [Errno 21] Is a directory in File "/usr/sbin/update-gconf-defaults", line 118, in <module> read_entries(realname)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340705
<penguin42> oh no
<penguin42> I mean, bug 606081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606081 in linux (Ubuntu) "[340700.513619] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffff0ea1e74" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606081
 * penguin42 wonders fi that should be marked in some way to point it out to the Radeon guys
<gnomefreak> add a comment?
<Daekdroom> [    40.415] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. keeps happening over and over when I try to start X.org, a few times. Causes a full lock up :|
<gnomefreak> my 2.5 cents
<Daekdroom> I think I should try a full reinstall first, because this current install is a mess of old packages and conf files..
<gnomefreak> it doesnt get much better, take my word for it
<gnomefreak> i did a full reinstall witha  daily iso than did an upgrade from 10.04 -> 10.10 only installing irssi before upgrade
<gnomefreak> same issues are still here
<penguin42> Daekdroom: What hardware?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, ATI X1100 running over a monitor that apparently keeps spamming X.org with an invalid EDID.
<penguin42> I think you can turn edid off in the config
<Daekdroom> Every 10 seconds drm complains about invalid EDID from the monitor. I can't use tty because of that >.<
<Daekdroom> Really?
 * gnomefreak crossing fingers like a child :(
<gnomefreak> it worked
<gnomefreak> holy fun new fact
<penguin42> Daekdroom: ah in X you can, not sure about the kernels edid for kms - try running with nomodeset ?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, well, it didn't use to happen when there was no KMS..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'm thinking it may be the kms code; so try turning kms off
<gnomefreak> ctrl + a == best combos yet.
<gnomefreak> new kernel
 * gnomefreak smoke
<penguin42> ?
<gnomefreak> it is possibile to add more than one background at a time :)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i went for a smoke
<penguin42> oh
<Daekdroom> Damn it. I can't notice wether f.lux gui applet is working or not.
<gnomefreak76> damnit
<gnomefreak> ok back to normal i think
<gnomefreak> anyone else not able to get a screen in latest kernel
<gnomefreak> 35.13 kenrel
<gnomefreak> i get nothing at all just a black screen
<coz_> bah
<coz_> sporry
<coz_> sorry
<coz_> damn fingers
<lbakalinsky> Hi guys, how is the latest alpha build of ubuntu?
<vish>  \342\200\235 test
<vish> ” test
<jussi> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussi> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussi> yofel_: see above. Ive fixed it so it will auto update at any release
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I upgraded my ubuntu lucid machine and got problems with grub..
<thopiekar> it opens after boot the grub rescue> shell
<thopiekar> which is useless for me
<thopiekar> chrooted into my system and executed update-grub; grub-install /dev/sda
<thopiekar> grub-script-check -v /dev/sda gives me: http://pastebin.com/3mFu4Pcq
<thopiekar> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9364/screenshotubuntuubuntu.png
<thopiekar> how can I fix that?
<thopiekar> I'll reboot now and try again.. see ya..
<sgh> Hi everybody. I hvae some issue regarding startup of Xorg. Is seems that in the last 3 week there have been  some race that makes Xorg start in low graphics mode. Using the proprietary nvidia driver X completely refuses to load the driver. I have reporteddd a bug but nobody have replied. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/607490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607490 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails with "NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate primary buffer: out of memory."" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> the kernel graphics code isn't being good to me on Maverick; I've got a repeatable oops in the radeon code and I just oops'd the intel code on my other machine
<penguin42> anyone running with -13 ?
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.35-12-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 26 18:48:06 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> haven't reboot yet
<penguin42> I've just booted a 2.6.35-13 that I built (witha  few printk's in the radeon code) - first time I'd booted a -13 and I'm getting a load of apparmor panics and it's died
<penguin42> oh interesting; it's just booted for me on a 2nd go if I remove the gfxmode stuff
<penguin42> I wouldn't have predicted that given they were all apparmor errors
<BUGabundo> lol
 * penguin42 yawns
<sinurge> what is the use of the lib32 libraries in the amd64 mm alpha2 edition
<sinurge> anybody here
<sinurge> bump
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<BUGabundo> pong
<penguin42> sinurge: To run 32bit apps
<penguin42> or plugins
<penguin42> sinurge: e.g. you can run the 32 bit flash plugin on 64bit
<sinurge> right now i have a 32 bit binary but it does not allow me to run the same
<penguin42> what happens?
<sinurge> it tells me > bash: ./crclient: No such file or directory
<sinurge> but i can see the file
<sinurge> its my internet connection binary so there is no way to get the same
<penguin42> sinurge: Try installing libc6-i386
<sinurge> if i see thru nautilus i see a x mark on the folder lib32 wonder why
<penguin42> sinurge: It's probably missing the ld-linux.so.2 for 32bit
<sinurge> could but both in lucid and maverick
<sinurge> seems very very odd
<sinurge> can i just copy the ld-linux.so.2 directly to lib32
<penguin42> sinurge: It might need to go in both /lib and /lib32
<penguin42> sinurge: But the libc6-i386 package provides a load of other libraries that you will probably need as well
<sinurge> so why is it not bundled by default
<sinurge> just checked the file is present in both 32 and 64bit
<Daekdroom> sinurge, because Ubuntu has a 700MB limit as it ships on CDs.
<Daekdroom> And not anyone will need 32bit libs.
<sinurge> oh ok
<penguin42> sinurge: Not everyone runs 32bit stuff
<sinurge> yup i know i just cant get the provider to give me the source so i can compile and nor is he willing to give 64 bit
<sinurge> also another question what is the diff between ia32 libs and just lib32?
<penguin42> oh
<dupondje> arghhhhhh :(
<dupondje> twinkle + ekiga broke down
<dupondje> ffs
<dupondje> daaaamn
<dupondje> thats a crap bug
<dupondje> my input audio was muted
<dupondje> which made Twinkle + Ekiga crash and give 100% cpu
<penguin42> curious cause
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/612304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612304 in metacity (Ubuntu) "When closing application, not always the application with the focus is closed" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> everybody having the same
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> dupondje: Hmm, I've seen something similar but not quite the same - let me add a comment
<JoshuaL> my network icons says im not connected to the wifi network
<JoshuaL> but im here, how is that possible? ;)
<penguin42> JoshuaL: IP over telepathy
<JoshuaL> penguin42, best feature in ubuntu ever! :P
<penguin42> JoshuaL: Just remember to turn the security on, or don't get surprised by your dreams
<JoshuaL> lol
<JoshuaL> i had the same issue in 10.04 btw, tried an upgrade to see if it was solved, without luck :( see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/569335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569335 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network manager applet does not display the current connection" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL> penguin42, any suggestions? :)
<penguin42> no, sorry - I'm guessing it's network manager broken somewhere; I've seen it before - the real problem is if it tells other apps that you are disconnected; I've seen Pidgin complain I'm disconnected when I'm not
<JoshuaL> furthermore gnome-do shows some odd white- graphical thingy
<siegie> Playing a video in kaffeine gives me only sound no picture, codecs are installed and dragon with uses the same backend works.
<siegie> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nitsuga> Hi! someone using banshee? My playlist is completely mad... and i was wondering if it was just me, because i don't see anything on google about it.
<JoshuaL> I am expiericing some graphical "corruptions" with applications like avant window navigator and gnome-do with nvidia.
<JoshuaL> other applications dont have these issues.
<Volkodav> I have /dev/sda1 I need to spare and sda2 as /boot and sda3 as /  if i delete /dev/sda1 can I grow /dev/sda3 to take over the  free space from sda1 ?
<Volkodav> it is brtfs that I will need to grow
<CaneToad> does anybody know what the overall bug is for SIGSEGV problems in vfprintf in libc evident in 10.04?  There's a serious issue in 10.04 that has broken oodles of apps... for example http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=vfprintf+ubuntu+10.04+site:launchpad.net&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Random832> CaneToad: do we know what version of glibc it is?
<yofel> CaneToad: a) this channel is for maverick and not for lucid related talk b) for questions about bug reports we have #ubuntu-bugs ;)
<CaneToad> ok, hope it is fixed in maverick
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-25
<jo-erlend> are we definitely going to use Thunderbird by default? And if so, do we have a desktopcouch backend for the addressbook yet?
<dsathe> where do i enable ctrl+alt+backspace in oneriuc ?
<yofel> dsathe: why would you? use alt+printscr+k
<dsathe> oh ok i dinno the sequence to kill x server had changed
<dsathe> i would like it to be the good old crt+alt+backspace is that possible now ?
<dsathe> one more issue i had in gnome shell is broken  when i clik on the applicatuis in the dash it crasheds
<dsathe> applications*
<dsathe> yofel:  any idea ? both issues :)
<nit-wit> dsathe, natty and oneiric for me have a X crashng problem there is a bug report, no specific fixes though.
<dsathe> in natty it  worked well the gnome shell
<yofel> nope, since I use neither of the 2
<dsathe> alt+printscr+k
<dsathe> ctr+alt+k
<dsathe> what does that do ?
<dsathe> srry
<dsathe> alt+printscr+k
<yofel> !sysrq dsathe
<yofel> !sysrq | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yofel> K - kills X
<dsathe_android> Oh cool thnk u all
<robin0800> the internet links in xchat don't work the cursor changes so it knows its a link but no browser launches any help?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<dsathe> Gnome shell working anyone ?
<jbicha> dsathe: works for me
<dsathe> when i clik on the applications tab in the dash
<jbicha> oh, that bug
<dsathe> the whole thing crashs
<dsathe> Ooo
<dsathe> so there is a solution ?
<jbicha> dsathe: bug 798951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798951 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Applications menu fails to open due to change to /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798951
<dsathe> brillaint thanks
<dsathe> no fix pushed yet ? so workaround is he only way right ?
<Pici> Evanescence: flash was working fine for me yesterday.  I reinstalled the flashplugin-installer package.
<Evanescence> I installed flashplugin-nonfree in my ubuntu 11.10, but it can not work. chrowser tell me need to install flashplugin even I restart browser and system, still failed
<Evanescence> Pici: Oh, flashplugin-installer, let me install it
<Evanescence> Pici: it is the newest version... should I add some source ?
<Pici> Evanescence: I reinstalled it: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<Evanescence> Pici: awesome, Thank it worked now
<genii-around> Is Bluez currently broken?
<dupondje> Hi, on my laptop I can disably my touchpad with a key.
<dupondje> This works fine, icon gets show its disabled
<dupondje> then I re-enable it, icon shows re-enabled again
<dupondje> but its still disabled
<dupondje> what package takes care of that ?
<muntiKubu> looks like the 'back button' in kmenu is missing?
<babai> will 11.10 have gnome 3.2??
<charlie-tca> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<charlie-tca> Don't  know yet
<babai> libgtk-3-0 (3.1.8-0ubuntu5) , hmm it looks like dev release of 3.2 is already in the repo
<micahg> babai: yes, that's the plan (for core GNOME stuff at least)
<babai> micahg: ok, by core gnome you mean nautilus also?
<micahg> babai: yeah, stuff like epiphany might be stuck on 3.0.x versions
<micahg> babai: anything that's currently a 3.1.x version will most likely be released as a 3.2.x version
<babai> micahg: thnx for the info!
<antihero> Oh god, when I apt-get install I get an error processing man-db triggers.
<antihero> Is there a way to skip such triggers
<genii-around> Weird. My bluetooth works with Oneiric Kubuntu and regular plasma desktop session but not when I login to Project Neon session
<yofel> a) wrong # b) could be that bluedevil needs to be built against neon.
<genii-around> yofel: I'm not even seeing any bluetooth config in systemsettings either actually.
<genii-around> It's nothing crucial but I had to logout/login with plasma desktop to grab some files off my phone
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else unable to install the new kernel?
<Daekdroom> 3.0.0-7
<trism> Daekdroom: installs here, although was having some nvidia trouble with dkms building against the wrong kernel headers (fixed upstream though)
<trism> Daekdroom: what's the error?
<Daekdroom> apt can't configure the packages.
<Daekdroom> Both -6 and -7 are being held back.
<Daekdroom> I'm trying to uninstall all kernel-related metapackages and packages (headers and images) but -5.
<Daekdroom> and it still fails to install -7
<BUGa_TopGear> evening
<gnomefreak> i cant apps to the launcher.  anyone know how to restart unity. sudo service unity restart didnt work
<Viper550> Hello
<gnomefreak> s/cant apps/cant add apps
<gnomefreak> has anyone seen anything like this today http://paste.ubuntu.com/651929/
<iceroot> gnomefreak: sudo service gdm restart
<Viper550> so I've been trying out the Oneric beta, but I noticed some regressions thanks to the stupidity of Gnome 3
<gnomefreak> iceroot: IIRC that didnt work either but i will try in a few thanks
<Viper550> Are there any plans to add Appearance properties?
<gnomefreak> it seems that the problem in the link above is due to libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-bin
<gnomefreak> Viper550: it was there but can you give me what you are trying to do
<gnomefreak> and that is not gnome bug
<Viper550> actually it sorta is; since Gnome 3 removes the Appearance preferences applet
<BUGa_TopGear> Viper550: we are FAR away from a Beta
<gnomefreak> Viper550: what are you looking to do? change background or theme or what?
<Viper550> gnomefreak, I was thinking of using Glade to throw together a theme preference applet
<gnomefreak> and yes we are no where near beta IIRC this is a2
<Viper550> yeah, but getting things like this out of the way early will at least let us not have to deal with it much later
<gnomefreak> well hell i still cant find screensaver settings
<gnomefreak> im not suire if it because of 2D or if it is a different bug
<Viper550> gnomefreak, gnome 3 got rid of those too
<gnomefreak> BUGa_TopGear: have you heard anything about fglrx being worked on or testing packages
<BUGa_TopGear> no idea
<gnomefreak> Viper550: it was there a few weeks ago
<Viper550> gnomefreak, I found lock settings under Screen
<gnomefreak> but since i kept installing fglrx ive had to reinstall a few times
<gnomefreak> Viper550: i did to but it doesnt do anything. if i walk away from pc for say 20 minutes i cant do anything to get my screen back no lock or with lock. with lock doesnt even give me a password dialog
<gnomefreak> s/to/too
<gnomefreak> ill be back maybe i fixed something.
<gnomefreak> im getting really tired of zeitgeist-daemon crashing, it happens on every boot
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think there was an upload that just fixed that
<gnomefreak> micahg: i did an upgrade to it a little while ago than restarted. maybe there was another upload after that?
<micahg> gnomefreak: zeitgeist (0.8.1.1-1)
<gnomefreak> 0.8.1.1-1
<gnomefreak> i would say its not fixed than
<micahg> ah, maybe it's a different bug then
<gnomefreak> micahg: my bug is bug 815544
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 815544 could not be found
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/815544
<trism> probably lp 807950 which is still happening here too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807950 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu Oneiric) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with LookupError in remove_from_connection(): <_zeitgeist.engine.remote.RemoteInterface at /org/gnome/zeitgeist/log/activity at 0xb74ee2cc> is not exported at a location matching (None,None)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807950
<micahg> gnomefreak: wait for it to be retraced. it's invisible to everyone until then
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> im going for a smoke but while im gone can someone please look the a way to reboot system without using term.
<gnomefreak> you would think it would still be in the shutdown icon options
<gnomefreak> crap looks like compiz or unity just crashed without a apport dialog but i lost all window controls. be back in a few
<robin0800> gnomefreak, its not you have to log out and then choose restart
<gnomefreak> whom ever it was that said sudo service gdm restart will restart unity, sorry but it will not neither will using unity or compiz(to restart compiz)
<coz_> gnomefreak,  I just use sudo restart gdm
<gnomefreak> i havent tried that thanks i will next rteboot
<gnomefreak> reboot
<gnomefreak> s/reboot/restart
 * gnomefreak waiting for unity to crash again
<charlie-tca> bug #816066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816066 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "There is no restart option (dup-of: 815077)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815077 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "restart is missing from SessionMenu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815077
<genii-around> Weird how the bot pulls in other bugs than the one mentioned
<micahg> genii-around: it shows the master bug for a duplicate
<gnomefreak> thanks i didnt see them
<gnomefreak> thanks added mine to that
<gnomefreak> and unity crashed again and it is due to libglib packages
<gnomefreak> lets try restart now
<gnomefreak> coz_: sudo restart gdm   didnt work out put is restart: Unknown job: gdm
<coz_> oooo
<gnomefreak> also looks like libglib is upgradable now
<coz_> gnomefreak,  I better get oneirci installed then
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> its all kinds of broke
<gnomefreak> i can sit here all day and file bugs. i have filed 4 in last 2 or so hours
<gnomefreak> ill be back later or tomorrow right now we have thunder lightning and hail
<robin0800> gnomefreak, I think you just have to type unity to make it restart
<coz_> is it  unity --reset  ?
<robin0800> coz_, don't think so
<Ian_Corne> that just really resets
<Ian_Corne> you can unity --replace
<robin0800> Ian_Corne, what's the difference?
<Lysi> gnomefreak: Unity uses lightdm per default, which would be sudo restart lightdm from tty.
<Lysi> robin0800: --reset, resets unity profile in compiz, --replace, restarts unity-window-decorator.
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have the issue where the touchpad doesn't react for a small amount of time but then is fine?
<ActionParsnip> or is it linked to the link in the MOTD?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip:  I do
<ActionParsnip> cool, just so its not just me
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-26
<rww> ActionParsnip: I am, but iirc the /topic link was about them not working *at all*
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah, its like a milder version. Gonna smash this thing up anyway, gonna get a transfomer tablet thing soon. This thing has done its time
<Seven_Six_Two> is alpha2 preferred over the daily build? I have a spare partition, so breakage isn't such a big deal.
<jbicha> Seven_Six_Two: no, updating an alpha 2 install and running the daily build are basically the same thing
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. thanks jbicha
<dr_willis> the daily 'test of faith'  :)
<Seven_Six_Two> it sure is downloading slowly...
<Seven_Six_Two> 100MB in, and chromium reports "3 hours left". I wasn't planning on staying up that late...
<Seven_Six_Two> I just noticed the torrent file. should have scrolled down, but transmission says that the torrent file is not authorized with the tracker. oops??
<Seven_Six_Two> fyi, I chose http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<rww> doesn't surprise me. Ubuntu's torrent tracker is... silly.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'll try adding my list of trackers
<Seven_Six_Two> nevermind. even with the error, it's going faster than direct download. it's all good.
<rww> hurray for DHT, I guess
<dr_willis> gotta run. byees
<PythonPup> Howdy.  What is used in oneiric to replace gconf-editor?  I need to fix a couple of things and that is where I have adjusted them in the past.  Googling has not helped.  I know there is a gconf-editor to install, but it has nothing in it.
<nit-wit> PythonPup, alt-f2
<nit-wit> type in gconf-editor
<rww> PythonPup: GNOME 3 doesn't use gconf, hence gconf-editor being empty. What "couple of things" are you looking to change?
<PythonPup> That is no different from running it at a terminal prompt.  It still has no keys to edit.
<PythonPup> The first one is  apps/nautilus/preferences.  I change it to always show location entry.
<PythonPup> Next, I go to apps/metacity/genneral/button_layout    And, then, I go to apps/update-notifier/auto_launch.
<PythonPup> So, maybe I should be ggogling for gnome3 and gconf-editor, instead of oneiric and gconf-editor.
<PythonPup> rww, do you know where to fix those things in Oneiric?
<rww> PythonPup: I'd imagine dconf, but Google isn't turning up anything and I don't have GNOME 3 handy.
<PythonPup> I did not see anything useful in dconf.  I did try that.  I'll keep looking.  I just installed and I need to apply updates anyway.  I sure am glad the fix from Natty for global menues seems to work in Oneiric.  Unity seems improved, but I just started with Oneiric.
<PythonPup> Is there a way to fix Firefox so it does not start up maximized?  I never want it that way.
<frenkel> what am I doing wrong when uploading to a ppa and launchpad sends me emails with "Could not find person or team named ''"
<bazhang> frenkel, perhaps try #launchpad ?
<frenkel> good idea, thanks
<antihero> Argh, whenever I login, I get a "gnome-session" process that just sits there eating 99% CPU
<bazhang> antihero, what version of ubuntu
<antihero> oneiric
<bazhang> antihero, then please keep your questions here, and not in #ubuntu
<antihero> Aye, posted wrong channel by accident.
<antihero> I also having issue in that linux-image won't upgrade
<bazhang> upgrade to what? what's the error?
<antihero> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.0.0-7-generic (--configure):
<antihero> subprocess installed post-installed post blah blah exit status 2
<antihero> I'll try installing the package directly
<antihero> hmm
<antihero> "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.0.0-7-geneirc.postinst line 101
<antihero> 0
<antihero> hmm, seems to be in postinst.d in nvidia-common
<antihero> Okay, kernel installed, now I'm sitting at tty5 looking at HTOP as gdm logs me in
<antihero> and wondering why there's a gnome-session process just sitting there at 100% CPU
<gil> Hi all - I was wondering if anyone has any insight to some lightdm issues I am experiencing - when the lightdm login box comes up, I click my username and it automatically tries to load a session without prompting me for a password - then I just get a blank screen with no session loaded.... is this a known bug?
<SSetoo> hi
<SSetoo> unity 2d without compiz right ß
<antihero> how would I go about disabling the "out of battery" icon on my desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<belu> hello, is it easy to get on an oneiric amd fusion system with hardware acceleration?
<DASSADD> hello
<DASSADD> i have got a question
<yofel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest19965> hi
<Guest19965> i have a problem with xubuntu
<Guest19965> i juste start using it
<Pici> Guest19965: On 11.10 ?
<Guest19965> 10.04
<Guest19965> and i have not a real graphical interface
<Guest19965> just a black screen and a grey bar
<Guest19965> at the botom
<Pici> Guest19965: This channel is for 11.10 support only, #xubuntu would be more appropriate for your question.
<Guest19965> i have installed xfce
<Guest19965> they just forard me here
<yofel> what did you tell them before that?
<Pici> 10:17:00 <TheSheep> Guest19965: ah, so this is a testing image for the next version of xubuntu?
<Pici> 10:17:14 <?Guest19965> yes
<Guest19965> <ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest19965> <TheSheep> Guest19965: please go to that channel, ther are people who can help you with testing in there
<Pici> Because you told them that you were testing the next version of Ubuntu.
<Guest19965> no
<yofel> Guest19965: 10.04 is not the next testing version, that's 11.10
<yofel> Guest19965: you said yes to TheSheep's question
<Pici> Guest19965: You might not have intended that, but as an outsider looking at the conversation, thats what I would infer.
<Pici> Guest19965: anyway, they're the best people to answer your question anyway. :)
 * yofel agress with Pici
<charlie-tca> Guest19965: please do come back over to #xubuntu.
<Guest19965> dose not matter....
<Guest19965> ok
<Guest19965> thanks
<Guest19965> ++
<DASSADD> hello
<DASSADD> i have got a question
<coz_> DASSADD,  cool... what is it ?
<DASSADD> well is ubuntu 11.10 usuable for productive use
<jml> hello
<jml> I just upgraded to oneiric, and I'm getting a kernel panic on boot
<rww> DASSADD: no
<DASSADD> i mean not productive
<DASSADD> but usuable
<jml> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<DASSADD> it is not bad if sometimes it did not work quite right
<DASSADD> because it is private pc
<rww> DASSADD: It's an alpha version of Ubuntu with alpha-level stability. If you're asking these questions, you care about stability at all, and thus should not be using it.
<jml> Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu
<DASSADD> well i have got not a problem if it is not so stable
<yofel> jml: there should be some error above that usually
<DASSADD> but i do not want to reinstall per day because it did not work anymore
<DASSADD> anymore
<jml> DASSADD: "Starting up ..."
<jml> DASSADD: that's it
<jml> sorry
<jml> yofel: ^^
<DASSADD> what ?
<jml> DASSADD: my bad. please disregard.
<DASSADD> ok
<yofel> ... no idea, edit the kernel settings in grub and remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line
<yofel> maybe that'll print more
<jml> yofel: how do I interrupt the boot process in order to do that?
<yofel> holding shift before grub usually comes up should give you the boot selection
<jml> yofel: no joy.
<yofel> hm, holding left shift pressed at boot is usually the way to get grub up. Try holding it while you're still at the bios screen
<jml> yofel: 0210: Stuck Key 2A
<yofel> :(
<jml> I guess I can try to recover from an external CD drive + natty CD.
<DASSADD> i have got a question
<ikonia> best to ask it then DASSADD
<DASSADD> i already asked it 10 times
<DASSADD> is ubuntu 11.10 usuable ß
<DASSADD> or is it to buggy ß
<jml> DASSADD: many people use it.
<jml> DASSADD: it's a subjective question
<DASSADD> ok
<ior3k> DASSADD: yes, based on my experience
<DASSADD> should i download daily or alpha
<DASSADD> hehe
<jml> OK, I've booted via CD and have the hard drive mounted
<DASSADD> alpha
<DASSADD> hehe
<yofel> daily would be a good mearsure whether it works or not
<jml> is there something I can do to debug?
<yofel> expect it to not work at all (although I'm fine)
<DASSADD> what
<DASSADD> daily or not
<DASSADD> do not understand your answer
<ior3k> DASSADD: install the alpha, then if you feel courageous do an aptitude dist-upgrade
<ior3k> if not, stay on the alpha until the next alpha is out
<DASSADD> okay
<yofel> jml: chroot to the system, edit /etc/default/grub, comment the HIDDEN lines out, remove quiet splash, save, run update-grub and restart
<DASSADD> and what is if ubuntu 11.10 is out
<DASSADD> can i get it via upgrade or have i to reinstall
<yofel> no need to reinstall
<DASSADD> ok
<DASSADD> yofel: do you use ubuntu 11.10 too
<yofel> I'm on kubuntu 11.10
<yofel> well, oneiric
<DASSADD> ok
<jml> yofel: thanks.
<DASSADD> i have a problem with unity, it works good but the workspaces i do not like
<DASSADD> e
<DASSADD> can you solve it
<DASSADD> or have i to change to kde
<yofel> feel free to try KDE, I only tried unity a few times so no idea about your issue
<yofel> someone else might have an idea if you stick around
<DASSADD> yofel why did you change from unity to kde
<DASSADD> do not you like unity
<jml> *sigh* 32 bit boot cd, 64 bit install
<yofel> I'm on KDE since karmic. As for unity I neither like nor hate it, but it's not that much better than KDE to make me switch
<DASSADD> ok
<DASSADD> and what do you like on kde what gnome not having
<yofel> more config options :P - but generally the workspace just fits me better, I do prefer unity over gnome2 and gnome-shell to be honest
<DASSADD> so you like:
<DASSADD> 1. gnome 3, 2. unity, 3. gnome 2
<yofel> nope, 1) KDE > 2) unity > 3) gnome2 > 4) gnome3
<DASSADD> ok
<yofel> actually place XFCE between gnome2 and 3
<yofel> bbl
<jml> ... and after disabling the hidden grub menu and the quiet splash options, it works.
<jml> hmm.
<jml> I bet it was some other change.
<Pici> Curious.
<jml> when I ran update-grub I was asked to merge in some other changes...
<jml> easy enough to remove my debug-related changes & try again.
<dupondje> Somebody with azerty keyboard around ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> what do you need?
<dupondje> Is shift-lock also not giving numbers ?
<dupondje> but &É"' etc ?
<Ian_Corne> under linux, it never does by default
<Ian_Corne> and it's caps lock,not shift lock
<dupondje> keyboard tells me Shift lock :D
<dsathe> in oneric why is the top window bar messed up under gnome shell ?
<dsathe> any fix ?
<Ian_Corne> well it acts like caps lock dupondje
<dupondje> Ian_Corne: But I changed it to 'Caps Lock werkt als Shift met blokkering'
<dupondje> but still same issue
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> leme try
<Ian_Corne> try
<Ian_Corne> caps lock toggles shift
<Ian_Corne> so all keys are affected
<dupondje> But if you set 'Caps lock to be a Locking Shift'
<Ian_Corne> don't have a dutch ubuntu tho
<dupondje> with caps-locks enabled it should give 123 etc no ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it does for me
<Ian_Corne> it's the sixth option
<dupondje> Yep
<dupondje> but doesn't work here
<dupondje> Ian_Corne: No other ideas ?
<Ian_Corne> nope
<jamesbond2> Hi, There is service loop after install the last services
<jamesbond2> Hi, There is service loop after install the last packages
<TheBuntu> im in 11.04 trying to go to the latest release of 11.10 sudo do-release-upgrade –d is saying No new release found
<cjohnston> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless? I have a b43 card, I've tried whats on the b43 troubleshooting page to no avail. I currently have no internet access on the computer.. This is the output from /var/log/jockey.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652600/
<BluesKaj> !bcm | cjohnston
<ubottu> cjohnston: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cjohnston> anyone able to provide me with more assistance than just a link? I have already been through the b43 docs, so I'm not sure what they are wanting to point me at with that generic page
<TheBuntu> trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and geting...Could not calculate the upgrade An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist
<genii-around> TheBuntu: You can remove it, do the upgrade, then reinstall it... that's what I did.
<TheBuntu> genii-around: it wont let me do the upgrade
<genii-around> TheBuntu: Yes, I understood your problem. If you manually remove the package called update-manager-kde  and then do the 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade, you can re-add update-managedr-kde again after it completes.
<TheBuntu> ok
<TheBuntu> genii-around: thanks that worked
<genii-around> TheBuntu: You're welcome
<TheBuntu> now that its downloading 11.10.... im done hiting buttons for awhile right
<genii-around> TheBuntu: The upgrade will take a while
<TheBuntu> genii-around: thats one of the things i like about arch linux and chakra.... pacman installs faster...... but im geting tired of loosing my sound..... never have that issie with ubuntu
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i have oneiric not booting since just now. no error message, it just stops in the boot process. the last message on screen is that timidity was started OK. anyone else?
<TheBuntu> diverse_izzue: i'll know in about 5 min win my upgrade done
<diverse_izzue> TheBuntu, keep me updated!
<TheBuntu> ok
<TheBuntu> y
<TheBuntu> wrong  screen
<TheBuntu> y
<h00k> And the alt-tab dealio made it's debut on omgubuntu
<jakemp> My desktops keep shifting around.
<coz_> jakemp,  shifting as in video issue or viewports?
<jakemp> when I switch virtual desktops
<jakemp> or workspaces, rather
<coz_> jakemp,  are you using a keybinding for this in compiz..or edge binding?
<jakemp> key binding, ctrl alt arrow key
<h00k> new update broke lightdm for me
<h00k> beware.
<h00k> bug 816695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816695 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816695
<h00k> and maybe bug 816646, apparently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816646 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "new update in oneiric broke start-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816646
<h00k> my bug may be a duplicate of that
<h00k> I'm trying to figure out what else would be useful to attach to that bug
<h00k> I have it broken here, some text-based browser, not sure if it's elinks or what
<h00k> but I can add attachments
<trism> h00k: the logs in /var/log/lightdm would probably be useful
<h00k> trism: I grabbed /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log. It's on my duplicate, do I need to reupload to original?
<trism> h00k: probably not, I see a issue anyway, lightdm renamed some of the example greeters in 0.9, make sure you have the gtk greeter installed, they are only recommends so it may have missed it
<h00k> trism: which would those be?
<trism> h00k: I can't check the package name at the moment since I'm not in oneiric, it will be lightdm-gtk-greeter or something
<micahg> a new upload ubuntu3 of lightdm was done ~20 minutes ago, that should fix the issues
<h00k> oh, there we go.
<h00k> I am manually installing lightdm-gtk-greeter
<micahg> basically, the new greeter needs to be installed and that didn't work on the first 2 uploads
<h00k> That was it, yes.
<h00k> micahg: thanks, updated a comment on the bug as well.
<h00k> also, turns out it was w3m
<alex_mayorga> so do I fetch more updates before shutting down or rebooting?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-27
<TheBuntu> is there a livecd 11:10 alpha or netinstall
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BUGabundo> humm not that
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<hifi> 3.0.0-7 was the first 3.0 series that booted for me
<hifi> first 4 didn't do anything, just hung after grub, 5 and 6 paniced without root fs
<PythonPup> Howdy, Are there any downsides to removing these packages? (firefox-globalmenu, appmenu-gtk3, appmenu-gtk, indicator-appmenu)
<PythonPup> I ask because I am creating a list of ways to make Oneiric more friendly.  I expect to recommend removing these packages, but I would note any downsides, if there were any.
<head_victim> PythonPup: define downsides. They all look like firefox integration packages.
<head_victim> And depends on what you mean by "friendly" when you suggest removing them.
<rww> three of those aren't Firefox-related packages :\
<PythonPup> Removing those packages seems to make program menus work again.  I am not specific on downsides, because I want to know about anything negative that would happen if there are removed..  In the article, I will go into more detail, but I did not want to bother anyone here with that.
<rww> anyways, I haven't heard of there being downsides, but I don't use GTK, so...
<PythonPup> OK, thank you.
<PythonPup> I wanted to help by running some qa tests.  I looked at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntu/all  and I don't see any tests for Oneiric.  Has the testing procedure changed?  I submitted several tests in the last 2 cycles.
<rww> PythonPup: QA testing happens when milestone ISOs are about to be released. The next Oneiric one isn't for a bit. The most recent milestone release was 10.04.3.
<rww> hence the contents of that page.
<PythonPup> OK.  They were available all through the Natty cycle, but I guess that was because the Natty cycle needed more testing(The alternate CD did not work until late in the cycle).
<PythonPup> I have found 2 easy ways to make the alpha 2 disk die during installation(not doing anything unusual).  Should I still submit bugs, or should I be testing with a daily build or just waiting for the next milestone?
<PythonPup> Daily builds are out.  There are no alternate installers.  One of the ways to make it die needs that, so I can use better filesystems than ext4.
<rww> there are no better filesystems than ext4 :P
<PythonPup> Funny.  I see that I should be looking in the daily directory, not daily-live.
<diverse_izzue> Morning folks, my oneiric is not booting anymore. Last message I see on screen is that Cups is being started, blinking cursor, no progress. doesn't seem to hang hard, as crtl/alt/delete immediately leads to a restart. ideas?
<nit-wit> diverse_izzue, have you tried the previous kernel?
<diverse_izzue> nit-wil, yes i have, no luck
<nit-wit> diverse_izzue, that is about my best idea, I image the OS just for these occasions.
<nit-wit> diverse_izzue, I have seen a few others post a similar scenario, today though hard to say, for me at least.
<diverse_izzue> nit-wit, maybe i should start doing that, too... if i boot in recovery mode and then start gdm, then i get a semi-working system (no 3d)
<nit-wit> diverse_izzue, I removed mine a couple of days ago so I don't know the latest updates, hopefully somebody else will have some information. ;)
<diverse_izzue> hmmm, hope so. this channel is awfully quiet!
<nit-wit> diverse_izzue, seems to get quiet at night US time.
<diverse_izzue> morning here in europe, maybe some canonical folks will start showing up soonish
<PythonPup> diverse_izzue, I did a fresh install of alpha 2 tonight.  It booted up fine, so I applied all updates, rebooted and it no longer starts.  I think I have the same problem you do.  I tried the fixes suggest in the known bug mentioned in the topic of this channel, to no avail.
<diverse_izzue> PythonPup, can you describe your symptoms? you think it's the same issue?
<PythonPup> It does not finish booting up.  I can switch to a different VT and login, but X does not start.
<diverse_izzue> Same here, what's the last thing you see on screen?
<PythonPup> Checking battery state...       [OK]
<diverse_izzue> PythonPup, similar here, I think I get one more message
<PythonPup> dmesg shows the last thing to be the eth0 port coming up.
<diverse_izzue> I guess we'll have to wait until some Canonical folks start popping up
<diverse_izzue> I think the bug in the topic has nothing to do with our problem
<PythonPup> It seems similar, but the fixes for that bug don't help, so you may be right.
<diverse_izzue> PythonPup, I think in that bug, LightDM actually appears, I never get that far
<PythonPup> What graphics chipset do you have, diverse_izzue?  I have an Intel 945.
<diverse_izzue> Intel as well here
<diverse_izzue> let me figure out which kind
<PythonPup> lspci | grep VGA
<diverse_izzue> Mobile 4 Series
<PythonPup> You did not see anything more specific?
<diverse_izzue> nope, that's what it says in lspci
<diverse_izzue> le me check xorg log
<PythonPup> lspci | grep Display
<diverse_izzue> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<diverse_izzue> thinkwiki says i have an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
<diverse_izzue> what makes you think it's related to graphics?
<PythonPup> I think we both use the 915 driver from Intel.  A common factor like that is suspicious to me.
<diverse_izzue> but there's 200 other components we both use...
<diverse_izzue> seems you need a bit more than that for a suspicion
<PythonPup> The 915 driver may be pertinent, because X is not starting for either of us.  Which of the 200 components is likely to affect the same piece that won't start?
<yofel> there was a bug yesterday were the recent lightdm upgrade would leave you without a working greeter, it's fixed though since a few hours ago.
<PythonPup> I have applied all updates, and I never get to a greeter.  The las thing I see is checking battery(This machine is a desktop and has no battery)
<yofel> PythonPup: as for the packages you wanted to remove, those are all about the application menu in the panel, should be fine to remove them
 * yofel looks at log
<PythonPup> Great, thanks yofel.  I was hoping so.
<yofel> do you have lightdm-gtk-greeter installed?
<PythonPup> I'll boot it backup and check.  I have not added or removed any packages after a fresh install.  I just applied updates.
<yofel> need to go, bbl
<PythonPup> No, I don't have that package installed, yofel
<PythonPup> I installed lightdm-gtk-greeter, rebooted and it comes up fine now.  diverse_izzue , I suggest you try that.
<airon90> Hi folks
<diverse_izzue> PythonPup, will do, thanks!
<airon90> Is it normal that new version of Lightdm (0.9.2-0ubuntu3) wants to delete other Lightdm package?
<airon90> And do someone updated unity-2d? Do you launcher bar and dash work?
<diverse_izzue> PythonPup, sweet, it booted! Thanks!
<PythonPup> Thank yofel when he comes back.
<dsathe> hello
<dsathe> after an update today seems my lightdm is broken
<PythonPup> You are not the first, dsathe
<dsathe> even gnome refused to start till i did a dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current and rebuilt the modules
<dsathe> any solution ?
<dsathe> PythonPup: ?
<PythonPup> Install lightdm-gtk-greeter, reboot and it comes up fine.
<dsathe> grr damn i installed the qt one ;D
<dsathe> thnx
<PythonPup> Well, this worked for one other person and I.  There is probably a config file you can adjust for the qt greeter.
<dsathe> also why is the top bar all orange if i change to any other theme ?
<dsathe> any solution to that ?
<dsathe> messing wit the theming
<PythonPup> I just started with Oneiric yesterday.  I have not done anything with themes, or seen a comment on that.  Sorry.
<dsathe> PythonPup: try changing to something other than the light themes (ambiance and radiance)
<dsathe> ull see it
<PythonPup> dsathe, I'm game.  This is a test machine anyway.  What program do you use to change the theme.  They did not pick a name that is obvious to me.
<dsathe> aaah oh yeah gnome 3
<dsathe> so either use dconf-editor
<dsathe> or easier use
<dsathe> Gnome-tweak-tool
<dsathe> :)
<PythonPup> Are you usine a gnome3 shell as desktop?
<dsathe> no i keep switching
<dsathe> tho oneric uses gnome 3 backend
<dsathe> gtk3 to be more specific
<dsathe> so yeah the good old themes wont work
<dsathe> try getting hold fo atolm or zuwitko
<dsathe> damn messed up spelling
<dsathe> search deviant art for gtk33 ull find them
<dsathe> gtk3*
<PythonPup> I am no deviant
<PythonPup> I know of the site, though.  I think it is a bad name.
<dsathe> Zukitwo
<dsathe> that is the name
<dsathe> and Atolm
<PythonPup> I found zukitwo, but I don't see where to download it.  Can you give me a hint, dsathe?
<dsathe> right side
<dsathe> bar in deviant art
<dsathe> thats where the dl links are
<dsathe> tip next time Ctrl+F look for download
<dsathe> ;)
<dsathe> find it damn usefull whenn looking for those hard to find links :D
<PythonPup> I had to make the browser wider to see it.
<dsathe> hahaha kk
<SSeTuu> hi i need help
<sagaci> SSeTuu: with
<PythonPup> OK, how do you apply the theme?  Do I need to put it in some special directory?
<SSeTuu> sagaci: I have a question.
<sagaci> SSeTuu: ok, what is it
<SSeTuu> ok it is about unity AND ubuntu 11.10
<SSeTuu> my first question is
<SSeTuu> is ubuntu 11.10 usuable for daily use already ?? i know, it is not stable by now, but is it usuable or is it bad ?
<dr_willis> i use it.. ;)
<sagaci> i wouldn't recommend it for daily use
<sagaci> especially if it's your main machine
<dr_willis> it ca break at any time/update
<PythonPup> It is working pretty well for me, but I would not vaguely consider using it on a machine that had to stay up.  There was a problem this morning that kept it offlie for several hours.
<PythonPup> offlie -> offline
<PythonPup> dsathe, I see a way to change to a built in theme, but no way to use one I downloaded.  If you want me to try it, I need another hint.
<dsathe> ahh put it in .themes
<dsathe> in your home dir
<PythonPup> the zip file, or the unzipped directory?
<dsathe> or yiu could put it in /usr/share/themes
<dsathe> .themes is easy but local
<dsathe> the other needs root privileges and is system wide
<SSeTuu> and i have a problem
<SSeTuu> with unity
<PythonPup> dsathe, I applied the Zukitwo theme as GTK+ theme and under Windows.  I rebooted and I get no orange bar at the top.
<dsathe> try atolm
<dsathe> i think oneric is missing some theme engines
<dsathe> PS . You dont need to reboot
<dsathe> ever unless u modify something to do with a kernel
<dsathe> use upsatrt
<dsathe> upstart
<PythonPup> When I changed the GTK+ theme under Interface, I saw an immediate effect.  When I did current theme under Windows, I saw no effect.  That was why I rebooted.
<PythonPup> dsathe, I applied the Atolm-gtk3 theme.  I still have no orange bar.  It looks like it applied just fine.
<dsathe> hmm funny
<dsathe> as in the title bar of any window
<PythonPup> Is that good funny, or you don't know why yours is different funny?
<dsathe> the place where says title of the program
<dsathe> what color is tht
<PythonPup> The windows title bars are dark brown now.
<dsathe> also can u have a look at the atolm screenshot
<dsathe> is it like the one in that or
<PythonPup> It does not look much like my windows.
<dsathe> is it the big bad ambiance one
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> aah there u go
<PythonPup> I am looking at the main page for the Atolm-gtk3 theme.  I don't know if that is what you mean by ambiance.  But apparently, many characteristics of the theme did not apply.  As you suggest, there is probably a naming problem.
<PythonPup> I am running the regular Unity shell.  I have not tried to turn desktop effect on.  I wonder if I need to do that,.
<PythonPup> I don't find that.  I guess that was a gnome 2 thing.  Well, I have to go home.  Have a good day.
<Ian_Corne> for every kernel related update, I have to reinstall nvidia-current, what's up with that?
<dsathe> yeah seems to be broken on oneric
<dsathe> the postinst
<dsathe> is supposed to handle dkms
<dsathe> rebuilding
<utusan> anyone having  problem with movie player flickers in and then crash?
<Ian_Corne> nope
<Ian_Corne> i've played 1080p recently, no troubles at all, nvidia
<utusan> hmm..keeps crashing since last night
<utusan> looks like segfaulting
<utusan> (totem:3174): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_width_for_height: assertion `height >= 0' failed
<Ian_Corne> I'm playing 624x352 atm, nothing like that
<utusan> (totem:3174): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to underallocate GtkImageMenuItem's child GtkAccelLabel 0x7f6fb804e480. Allocation is 1x-3, but minimum required size is 1772223356x17.
<dsathe> alt+F2 not working in gnome shell :(
<dsathe> any ideas >
<dsathe> ?
<Ian_Corne> check the keybindings
<utusan> this is happening in 2 boxes - nvidia and ati , so it has to be totem issues
<Ian_Corne> what version you got utusan ?
<Ian_Corne> I'm on 3.0.1-0ubuntu2
<utusan> Installed: 3.0.1-0ubuntu2
<Ian_Corne> weird that I don't have that issue
<Ian_Corne> try creating a new account
<utusan> how can I check key bindings?
<Ian_Corne> run gnome-keybinding-properties
<utusan> ty will check it out
<Ian_Corne> utusan: keybindings was for dsathe
<Ian_Corne> utusan: you should try making a new account and see if the problem persists
<dsathe> Ian_Corne: where aare these defined in gnome 3
<utusan> ok
<dsathe> all messed up in gconf and dconf
<Ian_Corne> dsathe: gnome-keybinding-properties
<dsathe> Ian_Corne: ok now that alt+F2 is fixed
<dsathe> here comes commaand not found bug
<dsathe> :(
<dsathe> in the aalt+f2 menu
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> maybe they removed that launcher?
<Ian_Corne> oh like that
<Ian_Corne> what is the command?
<Ian_Corne> have you tried writing the full path?
<Ian_Corne> I know/knew unity has problems with binaries in /usr/games/
<dsathe> nope
<dsathe> full path shud do it
<dsathe> but kills the very purpose
<Ian_Corne> does it do it?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Ian_Corne> ey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Ian_Corne
<tuxcrafter> hi all i am trying to use the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ live image
<tuxcrafter> and want to use sudo
<tuxcrafter> but i cant find the passwoord
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: yo use your own
<tuxcrafter> ubuntu|toor|live|guest are not workign
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: there is no root password in Ubuntu
<tuxcrafter> sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: sudo -i     sudo -s    sudo su     willall give a root terminal
<tuxcrafter> id shows i am some sort of guest user
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: no, you are in a group called 'admin' this gives you access to sudo and gksudo (kdesu in kde)
<tuxcrafter> ActionParsnip: i know the sudo commands, but i cant find the password
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: this gives you access to do whatever you desire
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: it's the one you set when you installed the OS
<tuxcrafter> i found the trick
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: the liveCD has no password set for sudo afaik
<tuxcrafter> you have to manually say you are user ubuntu
<tuxcrafter> then it just works
<tuxcrafter> the ubuntu user is just not the default currenlty
<Pici> 'manually' ?
<tuxcrafter> Pici: you can type in ubuntu as user name in the login screen
<tuxcrafter> then use an empty passwd
<Pici> tuxcrafter: Ah, okay.
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: usually it just logs you in, does the CD checkout ok for defects?
<tuxcrafter> ActionParsnip: jups
<tuxcrafter> ActionParsnip: it goes to the login menu and the default was the guest user
<tuxcrafter> no problem
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: glad you got the gold :)
<tuxcrafter> lolz it crashed
<ActionParsnip> tuxcrafter: well, it is alpha
<dr_willis> Hmm. Noticeing an issue. in the file manager nautilus some times i get a totally white window, instead of the contents/icons or even menu items.., if i resize the window it comes back sometimes.. :)
<dr_willis> spread to other windows now..  items are working. I can see outlines/shadows of menus if i click blindly.
<gnomefreak> fglrx still broke?
<jtaylor> depends what you mean with broke
<jtaylor> it installs
<jtaylor> but for me it does not work, for others it does
<jtaylor> I'm hit by bug 816290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816290 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx blacks changing graphics" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816290
<evo4360bhp> any good powerpoint readers out there other than openoffice/libreoffice ?
<jbicha> evo4360bhp: you could try Google Docs, there aren't many choices for PPT support on Linux
<coz_> mm I would think saving the power point file as pdf would also work
<gnomefreak> jtaylor: broke as in i get nothing at all. choose kernel, couple messages like checking battery state, and it stays there.  normally when i say broke i mean it doesnt work at all
<gnomefreak> but ill be back later i have to get to a meeting
<jtaylor> install ligthdm-gtk-greeter
<Daekdroom> Is Lightdm currently broken?
<jamesbond2> Daekdroom: What is the problem?
<yofel> Daekdroom: shooting into the blue: is ligthdm-gtk-greeter installed?
<Daekdroom> X won't start, but I'm not sure whether it's X or lightdm
<yofel> *lightdm-gtk-greeter
<jamesbond2> do apt-get install ligthdm-gtk-greeter
<Daekdroom> Yes, it wasn't.
<Daekdroom> Why's that?
<Daekdroom> And now it started. Thank you.
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: 3.2 comming tomorow for your transformer :)
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I know
<BUGabundo> but I returned mine :(((
<BUGabundo> btw #asus-transformer :P
<Ian_Corne> why?
<diverse_izzue> Latest round of updates - evolution won't start. anyone else?
<MrNthDegree> erm.. latest updates are threatening to wipe out a lot of stuff
<bjsnider> just wait until all changes are uploaded
<MrNthDegree> and seems to be going for both i386 and AMD64 repos
<bjsnider> there are probably packages being built right now that will affect things
<MrNthDegree> bjsnider, has some kind of multiarch been implemented
<MrNthDegree> ?
<bjsnider> yes it has
<MrNthDegree> ah right
<BUGabundo> MrNthDegree: safe-upgrade!
<BUGabundo> never FULL-ugprade
<BUGabundo> its fine on my side
<BUGabundo> I just need to get read of all the lubuntu packages
<MrNthDegree> BUGabundo, it's just Muon or w/e it's called going nuts
<MrNthDegree> apt-get is fine XD
 * MrNthDegree on Kubuntu and upgraded to stay on top of his goal to lock down every major desktop app using AA one by one
 * MrNthDegree is greatful for the updates :D
<WaltherFI> Hello, upgraded to oneiric and ran updates - after which X doesn't start. Ubuntu with gnome, running on my Samsung N510
<WaltherFI> Tried enabling and disabling Nvidia drivers (both 173 and "current") on jockey-text, didn't help
<WaltherFI> sudo service lightdm restart blinks the screen a couple of times, and proceeds nowhere
<WaltherFI> Any ideas / suggestions?
<Ian_Corne> try apt-get install nvidia-current --reinstall
<Ian_Corne> if that fails, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a backup location and see if you can get anything graphical
<yofel> WaltherFI: is lightdm-gtk-greeter installed?
<WaltherFI> haven't installed that on my own, should that be installed by default?
<WaltherFI> installed it, works now
<WaltherFI> many thanks, yofel
<yofel_> that's today's known issue -.-
<Ian_Corne> ah :)
<Ian_Corne> didn't see it pass :)
<Ian_Corne> maybe such things should be reflected in the topic?
<WaltherFI> btw, why does nautilus crash so often?
<BUGabundo> WaltherFI: and totem
<BUGabundo> and gwibber
<BUGabundo> and the entire WM
<rww> alpha release is alpha quality :P
<jo-erlend> is the design set? Cause those dark toolbars have some issues. In Evince, for instance, I can't read the page number and the combo that enables me to select page width.
<jo-erlend> seems to be pretty darn fast though... And it doesn't seem necessary for me to use proprietary drivers for my radeon hd5850! The open driver is much better, but it caused some issues in Unity on 11.04 that made me switch to the proprietary one. Seems to be good now! :)
<rww> the free software radeon driver gets better every release :D
 * rww can't stand fglrx, and is thus happy about this
<jo-erlend> yes, me too.
<jo-erlend> I'll have to wait a little while before I upgrade, but I'm really looking forward now.
<jo-erlend> lightspark exists in the software center, but not in the repos. Is that common for ubuntu at these early stages?
<rww> Debian bug #626282
<ubottu> Debian bug 626282 in ftp.debian.org "RM: lightspark -- ROM; Was uploaded to unstable by mistake (belongs to experimental for now)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/626282
<rww> I'm not sure why it would be in Software Center, unless you installed it at some point.
<jo-erlend> I didn't.
<rww> odd
<jo-erlend> I'm running live off of todays image.
<jo-erlend> one thing that is annoying is that Firefox isn't able to install flash from the repos. It's been like that forever. Can't be so difficult to simply switch the url from Adobes hopepage to apt://flashpluginname?
<jo-erlend> when you click on manual install, that is.
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-28
<jo-erlend> No! Super+num doesn't work! That's a total dealbreaker. Guess it'll be fixed by release. :)
<Pici> I just installed today's image, the upgrade was working really oddly.
<jo-erlend> what does that mean?
<BUGabundo> how do I re-attach to the oldest Screen session?
<rww> BUGabundo: assuming the oldest one is the one screen considers "first", screen -d -RR would do it.
<Pici> jo-erlend: it means that I had upgraded to 11.10, but it was acting strangely, so I formated / and installed it there.
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> that's actually the newest rww
<rww> fun
<Pici> screen -ls
<BUGabundo> Pici: I know how to list them
<BUGabundo> I'm just being lazy....
<Pici> BUGabundo: Clearly :P
<BUGabundo> this is so powerful, must allow me that
<jo-erlend> this new release cycle of Mozillas bother me a little bit. I haven't been able to use moonlight a single time since that started.
<micahg> jo-erlend: flash should work from multiverse
<jo-erlend> micahg, hmm?
<micahg> jo-erlend: ubufox should attempt to install flash from multiverse or install gnash
<jo-erlend> I've never seen that.
<jo-erlend> it always tells me that no suitable plugin was found, then it presents me with a button to install manually. If I do, I'm sent to Adobes homepage.
<micahg> jo-erlend: the plugin finder service isn't usually updated until close to release
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<micahg> and there's an FTBFS bug blocking a moon update to work with Firefox 4+
<jo-erlend> ftbfs?
<micahg> fails to build from source
<jo-erlend> ah.
<BUGabundo> MADNESS
<BUGabundo>     24         0.02s         2.03s        20.3G         2.3G           0K         180K          ?          ?        71%       chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> screen -r `screen -list | grep '.*\..*(.*)' | sort | head -n 1 | awk '{ print $1 }'`
<BUGabundo> rww: Pici ^^^
<rww> eww
<Pici> agreed
<BUGabundo> rww: LOL
<BUGabundo> it works!
<BUGabundo> can you do better?
<BUGabundo> nite
<jo-erlend> from what I've seen so far, I think I want to upgrade.
<jo-erlend> I want to upgrade. bbl
<jhouse5266534> I've noticed the bottom little bit of my java windows is not displaying.  Is that a known issue?
<jo-erlend> I can't remember the last time I upgraded at such an early stage. Must have been feisty or dapper or something. Hope this works well :)
<jhouse5266534> jo-erlend, it's actually working well so far except for the grey banner at the bottom of java windows.
<jo-erlend> yes, because I care much about java windows :>
<jo-erlend> uh... I get an error 403 forbidden when downloading packages. How come?
<jo-erlend>  switched to another archive and that worked.
<alkisg> Hi, is "list columns" view supported by nautilus in oneiric? I can't find it...
<antihero> Why does python-dbus break python-qt4-dbus :(
<ior3k> anyone know of workrave alternatives that work on oneiric?
<ior3k> (workrave is not installable right now)
<jtaylor> is a bug filed?
<jtaylor> installs fine in my chroot
<jo-erlend> damn, I forgot to uninstall the catalyst driver before upgrading, which causes the system to freeze at boot. What's the easiest way of fixing that? I booted in recovery mode, but I could no longer find an option to fix X.
<ior3k> jtaylor: installing libpanel-applet2-0 (of which workrave depends) causes gnome-panel to be uninstalled
<jo-erlend> how do I start the failsafe x?
<jtaylor> did you install lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<jtaylor> jo-erlend: ^
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, I've just upgraded from 11.04
<jo-erlend> but I'm fairly certain it's the catalyst driver for my hd5850. It always does this when I upgrade the kernel.
<jtaylor> there was a problem with lightdm casing hanging boot
<jo-erlend> and since the radeon driver now is much better, I just want to remove the proprietary driver.
<jtaylor> anyhow you get into a failsafe by choosing the recovery kernel in grub
<jtaylor> its possible that installing the greeter will solve your problem
<jo-erlend> how? I couldn't find any such options anymore. There used to be an option in that menu you get, but ...
<jtaylor> there should be a more options option now where its hidden
<jbicha> you could also try booting from your previous kernel
<jo-erlend> well, until proven otherwise, I will assume it's the catalyst driver that causes these issues, since it's consistently caused exactly this problem each time I've upgraded the kernel.
<jtaylor> booting works fine on my machine, I just get glichtes after login ^^
<jo-erlend> listen. I just want to remove the proprietary driver. I've never wanted it and now I no longer need it.
<jtaylor> also cataclyist
<jo-erlend> yes, but on my system, on many clean installs, every single time I've upgraded the kernel, I cannot boot afterwards. 100%.
<jtaylor> I just want to say it may not be the driver causing the problem
<jtaylor> this time
<jo-erlend> yes, but until I know that for an absolute certainty, I will still assume that it's the driver causing the issue. But in any case, I want to remove the driver. I really, really don't want to use it.
<jo-erlend> it's insanely slow compared to the open driver and as I've said, I know from experience that it's also very unstable. And after all, I do prefer open drivers.
<jtaylor> I'm not arguing that the prop drivers are good
<jo-erlend> so what I'm asking, is "how do I run failsafex?"
<jtaylor> choose the grub boot entry for recovery or edit the line (pressing e I think)
<jo-erlend> well, that was the first thing I did, because in earlier versions, there was an option to "Fix X" or something. There no longer is.
<jtaylor> you just need a root shell, from there you can remove the drivers
<jo-erlend> I wish I could remember the name and location of the uninstall script. :/
<jtaylor> its not installed via the package?
<jo-erlend> no, as I said, after any kernel upgrade, I've had to manually install the newest driver, otherwise I haven't been able to boot.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<jtaylor> then no wonder it does not work on upgrade, you have to rebuild the kernel modules each time by placing something in /etc/kernel/postinst.d
<jo-erlend> btw; I forget which button to push to show the grub menu.
<jtaylor> shift
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, yes, I know this. As I said, I expected to be unable to reboot so I had intended to uninstall the proprietary driver first, but I forgot.
<jo-erlend> but really... It has to be possible to run failesafex without using a menu option?
<jtaylor> probably, but maybe you don't get so far due to the lightdm problem
<jo-erlend> but the first thing I need to know, is how to display the grub menu. I don't understand why it's been hidden completely.
<jtaylor> holding shift during boot I think, it shows for me because I have ~6 operating systems installed ^^
<jo-erlend> jtaylor, maybe I'll have a look at that once I've confirmed that it is _not_ the catalyst driver that's causing the issue.
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. That helps. I'll give it a go.
<jtaylor> fixing lightdem is a simple apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<jtaylor> if its already installed its not the problem
<jo-erlend> in case someone else should ask, you can run failsafe X by running failesafeXServer.
<jo-erlend> and it seems that for some reason, the uninstall script was removed when I upgraded. So I'm downloading the driver installer so I can install it so I can remove it. There should be an easy way to drop all proprietary drivers.
<jo-erlend> ok. It's gone. Hope that really was the problem :)
<jo-erlend> alright, so removing the proprietary driver stopped my system from halting at boot, but I'm still not able to run X.
<jo-erlend> if I login and run startx, then I just get a black screen. If I start lightdm manually, then I get a mouse pointer, but nothing else. But what's extremely annoying is that I'm only able to display the grub menu once in a while. I had to cold boot about ten times before I was able to display it.
<Pici> Does running sudo lightdm -d give you any information? (once you've stopped lightdm of course) ?>
<jo-erlend> yes. It's a little bit difficult to copy the messages though.
<Pici> Well, anything obviously in-error?
<jo-erlend> yes. It exits with 127. Then I get some exceptions. GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_object_ref assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jo-erlend> but if I log in first and then run startx unprivileged, shouldn't that bypass the display manager?
<jo-erlend> but... One thing at a time. How do I make the grub menu always appear? It's really annoying having to reboot so many times just to display it. When I press shift at boot, it's only being displayed about every tenth time or something.
<gnomefreak> it seems zeitgeist-daemon is still crashing on startup
<jo-erlend> I don't understand why the default is to not display the only thing that can help you fix problems when something goes wrong.
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: I get that too
<jo-erlend> guess someone in #grub will know how to display the menu at boot.
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: the other day they uploaded a fix but it seems to only fix 1 type of the crash from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: i dont understand what you are looking for
<gnomefreak> if i dont answer right away its because im engrossed in a blueprint that makes no sense :(
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: well. I would like to be able to display the grub menu at boot so that I can run the failsafe x. Right now I don't have X at all.
<jo-erlend> in any case, being able to get to a root shell is useful, so I would like to get that possibility. Currently, I have to reboot lots of times before I'm able to get to the menu. Holding down shift only works about one time in ten.
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: you can get to root shell by using the recovery mode kernel
<gnomefreak> it will give you 4 or 5 options to choose from
<jo-erlend> that is not possible because I cannot access the grub menu.
<gnomefreak> oh
<jo-erlend> well. If I reboot 10-15 times, then I might get lucky.
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<jo-erlend> in the old days, I could edit the grub menu to show itself for x seconds before booting the default option, but I no longer know how to do that.
 * gnomefreak not a great grub person but it should like the partition is corupt
<jo-erlend> no, not at all. Everything works quite nicely, except it doesn't accept shift. Perhaps because it's a usb keyboard, I don't know.
<gnomefreak> wait a min. they were talking about hiding it at one time during natty dev cycle but i never saw that instead they hid the extra kernels
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt think USB keyboard would giv eyou issues
<gnomefreak> at least not for grub unless it is not being recognized
<gnomefreak> until plymouth at least
<jo-erlend> well, it seems it doesn't catch the keystrokes. And the keyboard is being turned off and on again, so that might be it. In any case, if I keep rebooting and holding shift, then the menu is sometimes shown.
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: do you have a ps2 keyboard to try
<jo-erlend> I'd say out of 20 reboots when I hold shift, the menu is displayed 3-4 times perhaps.
<gnomefreak> that is really bad
<jo-erlend> I obviously don't. But that's not the point either. I want to display the grub menu at boot.
 * gnomefreak wonders if you can reset the partition without wiping everything
<jo-erlend> what is bad is to default to hiding the only tool that can help you when something goes really bad.
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: hmm? What do you mean reset partition?
<bjsnider> reset the partition?
<gnomefreak> overwrite format
<gnomefreak> should have a / in there
<bjsnider> that would wipe out the file system's mft
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought it would do
<bjsnider> the files would exist but they wouldn't be listed or named
<bjsnider> so you'd need a file recovery tool
<bjsnider> you have to copy the files to another partition and then format and copy them back
<gnomefreak> is there anyway to test the partition to see if it is that or something else?
<gnomefreak> ah
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, to see if it is that what?
<gnomefreak> its quiker and easier to reinstall :)
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: if what is what? I don't think you've actually described the problem?
<gnomefreak> if the partition is corrupt in some way
<jo-erlend> what makes you think it is?
<bjsnider> just do a fsck
 * gnomefreak really dont htink its the keyboard
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: oh, are you talking about me? I can tell you with absolute certainty that it has nothing to do with partitioning.
<gnomefreak> im just getting the thought that its someone with the partition(wish i could remember the name)
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: yes you
<gnomefreak> ok
<BluesKaj> just downloaded the alpha image , but it was empty ...?
<jo-erlend> as I've told you, everything works. It boots the default. It's just that I want to get a root shell and that means I have to display the menu. I want it to be displayed by default.
<jo-erlend> pressing shift sometimes displays the menu, but very rarely and it's exceedingly annoying to have to reboot so many times just hoping that the menu will be displayed.
<gnomefreak> i remember talk about hiding it but i dont recall much after that. i have always had it show, other than hiding the older kernels
<bjsnider> why does the grub menu have to be displayed?
<jo-erlend> bjsnider: I need a root shell. More precisely, I need to run failsafex.
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: it shandy to have a choice to boot into recovery or edit
<bjsnider> ok, so change the settings so that it is showed
<jo-erlend> very shandy indeed :)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<jo-erlend> bjsnider: ... I've been asking how to do that for quite some time. I used to know how that was done, but I don't know how to do it with grub2.
<bjsnider> edit the file /etc/default/grub
<bjsnider> then run update-grub
<jo-erlend> that's it? I thought there was something else I needed to do.
<bjsnider> which, by the way, is in the ubuntu wiki page for grub2
<bjsnider> that is all there is to it
<bjsnider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bjsnider> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jo-erlend> yes, I've never gotten comfortable using w3m.
<jo-erlend> bjsnider: grub_timeout is set to 10, but grub_hidden_timeout is set to 0. What's the difference between them?
<bjsnider> read the docs
<bjsnider> before you change anything you should probably know what you're changing
<jo-erlend> hmm. The live session takes forever to boot. And then I need to reboot twenty times in order to get a shell so I can edit the menu. If it was easy to look up, then I would have.
<jo-erlend> but I guess maybe I can use w3m for this.
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: have you heard anything about fglrx being fixed?
 * gnomefreak using links
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: the main reason for my upgrade is that I no longer have to use fglrx :)
<gnomefreak> uses
<jo-erlend> links. I had forgotten about that one.
<jo-erlend> it's been a while since I run linux without x :)
<jo-erlend> well, for desktop use that is. I have a few headless servers, but I rarely need to surf on them :)
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, no i haven't, but there was a new release yesterday i think
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: thanks
<jo-erlend> gnomefreak: is links supposed to only display a black screen?
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: no
<genii-around> jo-erlend: Maybe try hit g for "go to URL" then type in some address....
<gnomefreak> it should give you a screen pretty much empty except for a choice or 2 but i dont have it installed atm
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like trying reproduce a bug in untiy for me
<gnomefreak> i would love a confirmed on this bug
<gnomefreak> bug 816106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816106 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cant add anything to launcher panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816106
<jo-erlend> still think it's a little strange to make the system recovery option unavailable by default though.
<jo-erlend> if  I want to boot directly into the live session and skip the installer... Is it sufficient to just uninstall ubiquity?
<jo-erlend> let me rephrase that. If I want to boot a live session and skip the installer. What is the best way of doing that?
<patdk-wk> heh? isn't that the default?
<jo-erlend> no, when you boot from a cd or memory stick, then you go into the installer, asking if you want to try or install Ubuntu. If you click try, then you get into a live session. But that adds several minutes to the boot time, so I'd rather just go directly into the live session.
<jo-erlend> I think it's a little strange btw.. I can boot yesterdays live image without any problems. It takes forever to boot, but when it's up, it's much faster than 11.04 was installed on the same machine. But when I install from the same image, then I can get x up. I was able to get failsafex up earlier today, but I'm no longer able to.
<patdk-wk> oh dunno, I only install from the test images
<jo-erlend> what does that mean? You mean the alpha releases?
<patdk-wk> ya, aphla, beta, rc's
<jo-erlend> oh, right. And then you wait until the next test release before you install any upgrades?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> but I don't install from a cd
<patdk-wk> upgrades aren't via cdrom
<jo-erlend> what does that matter?
<patdk-wk> you are complaining about the cdrom
<jo-erlend> I am not. Not in any way. Quite the contrary. I'm saying that the upgraded system does not work, but running from a cd image works perfectly.
<jo-erlend> and I think that is a little strange, since it's supposed to be the same software.
<jo-erlend> this is why I upgraded in the first place. Running 11.10 from a CD is _much_ faster than running my installed 11.04 ever was. I suspect that's mostly because of the VGA drivers.
<albert23> jo-erlend: if you press a key when the cd is just starting, before the language selection shows, you get an additional menu. There you can choose "try Ubuntu without installing"
<jo-erlend> albert23, oh, I thought that had been removed. But how do I make that the default option? Is it in the grub menu?
<albert23> No, there is no grub with a live cd
<albert23> I don't think you can change that
<jo-erlend> well. I seem to remember being able to do it in lucid. But I don't remember exactly what I did, thought perhaps I just uninstalled uniquity?
<albert23> indeed, older versions showed that menu by default
<jo-erlend> no, I mean I was able to make my memory stick OS load the live session automatically. But I tried to just uninstall it, so I can reboot and see.
<jo-erlend> brb
<gnomefreak> is it just me or can everyone not add a shortcut on the desktop?
<jo-erlend> yup. That worked. Heh... So I guess I'll be running from a memory stick for a while. :)
<jo-erlend> does anyone know why there is a limit of 4GB persistence when you make a bootable memory stick, btw? That seems a little strange.
<BluesKaj> k3b won't burn the alpha image to a dvdrw  or cdrw , gotta use dd
<coz_> BluesKaj,   permissions  issue?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  the only reason I say that is that I did have permissions issue with k3b  at one point
<BluesKaj> coz it doesn't recognize the empty cdrw or dvdrw ,it acts like there's data on it
<BluesKaj> they're blankd
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ooo  ok that is a different issue ,, sorry
<BluesKaj> coz_, some of these dvd/cdrws are old and have been written too many times , so the substrate is probly cooked ...found on e that works after 4 tries :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ah oh ,, phew,, at least it was not software related :)
<jo-erlend> wah. My head is tired. I can't even figure out how to mount my partitions. mdadm --assemble --scan gives med /dev/md0 and md1, but I can't find the partitions on the lvm.
<BluesKaj> ok gonna try the image ...couldn't rescue nvidia/X on the try ..blacklisting nouveau and reinstalling nvidia current made no difference
<BluesKaj> last try
<BluesKaj> is there an kubuntu oneiric alpha image available ?...searching , but not finding much
<BluesKaj> alpha2
<BluesKaj> ok, no kubuntu alpha 2 images available
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you're having trouble with nvidia?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yes i tried the nouveau blacklist and it worked for a day or 2 then X broke again ..I had tty access but nomodeset and noacpi didn't help
<bjsnider> ok, first of all i doubt reimaging is going to fix it
<bjsnider> it's probably a packaging issue related to multiarch
<BluesKaj> tried unblacklisting nouveau and removing nvidia current
<bjsnider> assuming nvidia-current is properly installed
<bjsnider> nvidia-current already blacklists nouveau
<BluesKaj> not in my case, the nouveau driver was in use after I installed nvidia-current, so blacklisting nouveau and reinstalling nvidia current did work for a while
<bjsnider> you can't use nouveau instead of nvidia for the moment?
<BluesKaj> I tried that , but X still wouldn't load
<BluesKaj> I reinstalled natty...again
<bjsnider> look, i'm fairly certain i can troubleshoot this into working again
<bjsnider> run this command: sudo jockey-text -e xorg: nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> yofel suggested the blacklist and it did work , but I don't know what broke X ...checked the logs but all i got was the noscrns message
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I'm on natty again ...it's not a big deal to reinstall due to separate / and /home partitions , but this nvidia/X problem is becoming a pita , so I'm leery on upgrading again ...running kde btw
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, sudo jockey-text -e xorg: nvidia-current ... looks for the additional drivers ?
<bjsnider> no, it installs and activates nvidia-current
<carl0s-> is there no reboot option now?
<carl0s-> (from the gui_
<carl0s-> )
<BluesKaj> ok , bjsnider , upgrading ... probly take an hr or so.. we'll see what happens then :)
<carl0s-> gay
<jo-erlend_> those issues with lightdm is well known, yes?
<micahg> jo-erlend_: which issues?
<jo-erlend_> well, you know.. "the issues" :) It wouldn't run when I upgraded from 11.04. Running from a live memory stick was perfect.
<jo-erlend_> and I got the feeling that it was some well known issue.
<micahg> jo-erlend_: which desktop are you using?
<jo-erlend_> ubuntu. 64bit is that matters.
<jo-erlend_> s/is/if/.
<dr_willis> Anyone noticed an issue where the cursor is moved to the right 3 spaces on the console?
<dr_willis> makes it a little hard to use vi :)
<sri> greetings..
<sri> so..
<sri> if I wanted to downgrade back to 11.01 how would I do that?
<sri> possible?
<sri> I accidentally upgraded a macahine to oneiric
<yofel> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sri> thinking it was my own box..
<sri> ok
<charlie-tca> fresh install of 11.04
<sri> ugh.
<charlie-tca> 11.01 doesn't really exist
<sri> sorry I meant 11.04
<jo-erlend_> sri, a fresh install is much faster if you don't have to consider mdadm or lvm and that stuff.
<jo-erlend_> that is to say; as long as you don't need to use the alternate installer, it's much faster to install fresh than it is to install via the package system.
<mauri_> where is stored the desktop image? Where i can find it in the distribution
<antihero> Hmm, KDE is broken entirely with latest upgrade
<yofel> broken dependencies I guess, some packages need processing by an archive admin
<yofel> *never* run dist-upgrade without checking what it does first ;)
<Pici> Me either.
<antihero> yofel: Indeed, but it seemingly replaced some stuff, evidently not enough.
<yofel> well, here it wants to remove workspace stuff too
<yofel> there's a new wallpaper package worspace now depends on, and that's stuck in BINARY NEW
<antihero> How do I install stuff from binary new?
<antihero> or is that insanity
<Pici> I wonder if its due to the accidental package sync.
<antihero> Pici: What is that?
<Pici> let me grab a link from the mailing list.
<Pici> antihero: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-July/000877.html
<antihero> Pici: Don't have a browser right now.
<antihero> I'm sitting in the console.
<antihero> I suppose I could load up e17 though
<Pici> antihero: Basically a javascript bug caused us to sync everything from debian.
<Pici> w3m should be enough for this, it's 99% text.
<antihero> Pici: Eek. I'm guessing that's bad?
<Pici> antihero: yes.
<antihero> Pici: ballback idea on when I'll be able to install KDE again?
<antihero> *ballbark (lol?)
<antihero> PARK
<Pici> heh
<Pici> I'm not sure, I haven't investigated the list of packges thoroughly, nor have I tried to do a (dist-)upgrade on my 11.10 install lately.
<yofel> tomorrow I guess?
<yofel> here a dist-upgrade wants to remove kde-workspace as well, not much to do except to wait
<Pici> Likely soon though, I'd guess that the more important packages will get fixed sooner.
<yofel> for build the package yourself
<yofel> *or
<genii-around> This must have happened in the last 4-5 hours, I did a dist-upgrade then without issues
<antihero> No way to simply ignore a couple deps?
<Pici> genii-around: Its possible that the packages didn't build until more recently.
<Pici> antihero: Then they wouldn't be dependencies.
<genii-around> Hm
<antihero> essentially all I need is kde-workspace-data 4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<antihero> whereas all I can get is kde-workspace-data-4.7.0-0ubuntu1
<antihero> aargh
<yofel> uh, no ubuntu2 depends on kde-wallpapers-default which is uninstallable currently
<Pici> antihero: Looks like that just finished building.
<yofel> so ubuntu1 is your only chance currently
<antihero> Pici: Excellent! Can I get the deb?
<antihero> Pici: Where did you find out that that had just finished building?
<Pici> antihero: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace
<antihero> hmm, that doesn't depend on kde-workspace data it seems
<antihero> oh wait, it does.
<Pici> Its the source package for kde-workspace-data
<yofel> ah true, it's fine now
<antihero> Essentially the problem is that kde-workspace-bin ubuntu1 depends on kde-workspace-data ubuntu2
<antihero> ffs
<yofel> there's no versions in the dependencies, it's just that those versions were available at that moment
<antihero> yofel: Ubuntu -- Package Se
<antihero> oops
<genii-around> antihero: You could take your chances and dpkg -i --force-depends      on the workspace-bin file in your cache
<antihero> " kde-workspace-bin : Depends: kde-workspace-data (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed "
<yofel> antihero: refresh your cache again
<yofel> here (de.archive.ubuntu.com amd64) the deps are OK now
<antihero> yofel: apt-get update?
<antihero> I'm on gb, is that slow?
<yofel> except python-dbus which has been stuck for a while here
<yofel> antihero: no idea, but update is right
<antihero> yofel: yeah the python-qt4-dbus thing seems weird
<antihero> Hmm, deps not fixed on GB. How do I know when that's updated?
<yofel> aaaargh
<yofel> sorry
<yofel> not fixed, I got it from another source -.-
<antihero> so is it that whoever's maintining it has accidentally put ubuntu2 instead of ubuntu1?
<antihero> yofel: Could I get that source?
<yofel> antihero: that's private, but different way:
<yofel> got to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-wallpapers/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1/+build/2653513
<yofel> download the debs and dpkg -i them
<antihero> goddamn uxterm let me copy paste
<antihero> yofel: But I thought the issue was with kde-workspace-data?
<antihero> and the fact that the available version is ubuntu1 but kde-workspace-bin needs ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> fwiw kubuntu-desktop is still broken ;)
<yofel> yes, kde-workspace-data depends on kde-wallpapers-default which doesn't exist yet
<yofel> -> problem
<antihero> yofel: I see.
<yofel> install wallpapers by hand and apt should be happy
<antihero> yofel. The package should really have wallpapers as optional >_<
<antihero> I mean crikey, taking down a system for *wallpapers*
<yofel> no, the depends is right, this is just what happens in +1 sometimes
<antihero> yofel: Wallpapres thing did not fix.
<yofel> what happens now?
<antihero> same thing
<yofel> which packages did you install?
<antihero> kde-wallpapers and kde-wallpapers-default
<jbicha> antihero: you know you don't have to install every update as soon as it shows up, right? ;-)
<antihero> had to remove kde-workspace-data (ub1) to do it too
<antihero> jbicha: I know I know now
<yofel> k, then run apt-get update again
<yofel> if it's still broken you do have a bit outdated mirror I guess
<antihero> yofel: Which mirror are you using? DE?
<yofel> yep
<antihero> which mirror is the most up to date usually?
<Pici> archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> the main one? :P
<jbicha> antihero: here's a bit of an explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299
<jakemp> Is there a way to see if I am on Unity 3D or 2d? I logged into 'Unity' but none of my ccsm settings are applying and all of my old desktop settings are gone.
<shadeslayer> btw is anyone here running O on the new Macbook Pro?
<antihero> jbicha: I will bear this in mind
<antihero> yofel: Hmm, now I've used the DE mirror a bunch of stuff about things being too new :(
<yofel> "too new" o.O?
<antihero> because kde-workspace-bin=4:4.7.0-0-ubuntu2 is not existing
<antihero>  kde-workspace-bin : Depends: libkephal4abi1 (= 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<antihero> yofel: Perhaps they're finishing off the 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2 builds as we speak?
<jbicha> antihero: no problem, it takes practice & experience to know when to update but usually avoid partial or dist-upgrades
<yofel> argh no, ubuntu2 is on LP
<antihero> LP?
<yofel> but I forgot that kde-workspace-data-extras is stuck in new too -.-
<yofel> Launchpad
<Pici> LaunchPad
<antihero> ah
<antihero> I'll try US mirror, perhaps it is more up to date?
<antihero> Nope.
<jbicha> or you could install unity or gnome-shell or something :-)
<antihero> No.
<antihero> I'm using flux atm, it's ok
<antihero> I didn't mind unity too much, but just got irritating and I hate gnome 3's attitude towards customisation etc
<yofel> antihero: if you want to try it, go on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2/ - click on the architecture you need, and take -data from i386
<yofel> maybe it'll help
<yofel> or wait till we get it out of NEW
<antihero> yofel: What exactly is NEW
<antihero> currently I'm looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/oneiric/kde-workspace-data and that tells me it's still ubuntu1
<jakemp> Is there a way to see if I am on Unity 3D or just 2d?
<yofel> if you build a new binary package from a known source, that package will get stuck in the Binary New moderation queue until an Archive Admin accepts the package
<antihero> Hum
<yofel> that's why it's nowhere to be found yet. Built: YES, Published: NO
<antihero> grr
<yofel> you could download the ubuntu2 debs from the architecture pages if you want
<yofel> they're up
<antihero> yofel: Not kde-workspace-data asfaics
<antihero> just -bin
<yofel> antihero: -data is Arch ALL, thus only built on i386
<yofel> you'll see it there
<antihero> a
<antihero> ahhh
<jakemp> I am logging into Unity, but it seems to be switching over to unity 2D
<jakemp> Since this recent dist upgrade
<antihero> jakemp: Try runnign startx from a console and see if your drivers are screwed up?
<antihero> yofel: If I install all these dependencies, will this frack up my upgrades down the line once the repos catch up?
<antihero> and by "install" i mean "download debs and install"
<jakemp> antihero, how do I kill my current x session?
<shadeslayer> jakemp: sudo service gdm stop
<yofel> antihero: those are the exact same packages that will end up in the repos, so no
<jakemp> I thought gdm was removed
<antihero> yofel: Unless they get moderated and rejected
<antihero> right?
<antihero> I'm basically being a human version of apt right now
<antihero> wooo after installing about 15 deps I seem to have made progress
<antihero> A fitting punishment for the naiive dist-upgrader
<antihero> Thee only reason I accepted the dist-upgrade is that sometimes "necessary" sounding packages are replaced with different named ones
<yofel> no reason for them to get rejected, we just don't have an admin around right now to accept them
<antihero> yofel: Can I be an admin?
<yofel> nope, and I don't know how to become one (not easy though)
<jakemp> startx did not run, something about a missing protocol
<antihero> yofel: What about if we set up a repo that essentially hosted brand new package hot from launchpad, with our own moderation?
<antihero> jakemp: what error message dude?
<jakemp> (I'm running on HD3000) graphics
<antihero> Hmm.
<yofel> antihero: have fun at proposing that to the LP devs
<antihero> yofel: screenscraping :)
<jakemp> "No protocol specified" just repeated
<jakemp> I had to switch to another term and kill -9 it.
<antihero> jakemp: Aye, that's sucky. I'm not too knwledgable about the HD3000, though NV was having probs
<jakemp> Is there a way to see if I am in 2D or 3D?
<antihero> yofel: It's great when aptitude's "solution" is to leave everything uninstalled and suck it up, and then if you reject that "solution" it just repeats it.
<yofel> it doesn't repeat it, it gives you one where it removes one other package :P
<antihero> yofel: Hoo ray.
<jamesbond2> Hi I'm trying to run apport-retrace but I get the follow error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653963/
<antihero> how do I turn noises off in kde
<antihero> I keep getting these weird /opt/google/chome/chrome processes that take up absurd amounts of CPU.
<yofel> blame chrome
<antihero> Indeed, but I like chome. This one has been active for like, 4 hours ?!
<antihero> sigkill and my system responds like modern computer again
<jamesbond2> I have added the key but it still gives that error
<antihero> yofel: Here's a colour scheme I made as a thanks for help https://github.com/radiosilence/Dogs-ColourScheme
<yofel> heh, thanks :)
<jakemp> This recent dist upgrade has two problems: now maximized winsows go behind the left bar, and when I prest the win key and start typing, I have to then get the mouse and click on the icon to run it; enter no longer works.
<antihero> How would I enable stuff for my (nvidia) gfx card like triple buffering?
<yofel> antihero: nvidia-settings I think
<Daekdroom> indicator-me is still a unity-2d dependency, it seems
<henke> anybody else having problems with Flash hanging X with nvidia drivers in oneiric?
<nit-wit> henke, you might try using the FF add on flash aid to get the lateest adobe and cleaned up
<henke> nit-wit, that's a useful add-on, however, it was of no help as I still get the X freeze at most flash animations
<henke> although oddly enough youtube works well
<nit-wit> henke, bummer, I'm about to reinstall oneiric again I removed a week ago, so I'm not sure what is going on in general.
<nit-wit> henke, did yo install the restricted extras
<nit-wit> *you
<henke> oneiric has been extremely unstable for me all along, I have had much better luck with previous alpha/beta phases
<nit-wit> henke, did you install the restricted extras
<henke> nit-wit, I used to have the xorg-edgers ppa, but downgraded all that in case that caused problems.
<henke> not sure which extras you ask of?
<nit-wit> henke, look for restricted extras in sysnaptic
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> and no GDM or lightDM working
<BUGabundo> YAY
<jo-erlend_> BUGabundo, hehe.. Yes, I had to go back to natty :)
<BUGabundo> glad startx uses my last WM
<BUGabundo> jo-erlend_: *worse* cicle I can remember
<BUGabundo> and I've had them all
<jo-erlend_> circle?
<jo-erlend_> cycle! :)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<jo-erlend_> yes, but you know... I think it's better in the long run.
<BUGabundo> then we should have been warned NOT TO run this devel cycle
<jo-erlend_> absolutely. The communication has been very poor. Canonical needs to learn from that.
<jo-erlend_> I totally support and agree with the focus on 12.04, but people needs to know that between now and then, things are going to get rough.
<micahg> BUGabundo: what's not working?
<BUGabundo> micahg: can I say what's actually working? the list should be smaller :)
<BUGabundo> broken notification
<BUGabundo> broken Classic with composite
 * micahg hasn't rebooted since the lightdm 0.9.2 upgrade
<BUGabundo> broken gnome applets
<BUGabundo> now broken lightDM
<jo-erlend_> oh. Then you're able to run the normal desktop at all? I'm not.
<BUGabundo> jo define "normal"
<BUGabundo> I was running lubuntu for over one month
<jo-erlend_> non-failsafe.
<BUGabundo> cause no other DM would work
<BUGabundo> I'm on a STARTX session
<jo-erlend_> in the end, I wasn't even able to start the failsafex. :)
<BUGabundo> with gnome classic with no 3D
 * micahg has been running xubuntu on oneiric fine with the exception of needing to click "other" to log in with lightdm
<BUGabundo> if at least notifications worked :\
<BUGabundo> I tried all those new gnome3 and unity WMs
<BUGabundo> but.... they aren't for me
<BUGabundo> I like classic
<jo-erlend_> micahg, yes, that's what I'm experiencing with a live session, but when it's installed, I don't get any greeter at all. I can't login first and then run startx either. FailsafeXServer worked for a little while, but then it stopped working as well.
<BUGabundo> but.... ITS BROKEN to hell
<jo-erlend_> yup.
<charlie-tca> The really sad part is the Xubuntu images are broken to the point they won't let you install
<micahg> jo-erlend_: there was a bug where the greeter didn't get installed, but that was fixed
<jo-erlend_> when?
<jo-erlend_> I used yesterdays image.
<micahg> oh, idk about images, charlie-tca would know more
<charlie-tca> heh, broken
<charlie-tca> I don't really know about the Ubuntu images. I haven't tried them this week
<jo-erlend_> guess I'll give it another shot at the next alpha.
<BUGabundo> micahg: all I can see on my side is that it fails to upgrade
<BUGabundo> I just forced it
<BUGabundo> hope it gets okay on the next reboot
<micahg> BUGabundo: which fails to upgrade?
<BUGabundo> ligthdm
<charlie-tca> Make sure lightdm-greeter-gtk is installed
<micahg> BUGabundo: did you still have lubuntu-desktop intalled?
<BUGabundo> I think I've removed most of it
<micahg> k, lubuntu-desktop was just fixed
<charlie-tca> Does lubuntu use lightdm now?
<micahg> charlie-tca: they were, they switched back to lxdm until the conf file issue is fixed
<charlie-tca> I see
<antihero> \a
<antihero> argh, my nouveau module is loading for some reason and now it's saying "nvidia" module is not found :(
<BUGabundo> WOW
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-29
<bjsnider> antihero, is nvidia-current actually installed?
<TheBuntu> on 11.10 is there something wrong with nvidia.... did upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 ... would not boot.... deleted xorg.conf and boot
<BUGabundo> TheBuntu: broken lightdm
<TheBuntu> so then does that mean that even nvidia from nvidia web site wont work
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> DON'T use the blob from their site
<BUGabundo> for years that's been breaking X
<nit-wit> TheBuntu, the drivers are not caried on a distro upgrade
<TheBuntu> so no nvidia then at all
<nit-wit> TheBuntu, reinstall them
<nit-wit> TheBuntu, not carried on your computer.
<TheBuntu> ok
<bjsnider> sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current
<TheBuntu> ok... i know jokey-kde is broke
<bjsnider> after it says it's done do dkms status and post the results
<TheBuntu> sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current.....Additional Drivers...Searching for available drivers.....Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia-current....Use --list to see available drivers.
<bjsnider> make it nvidia_current
<TheBuntu> Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_current
<bjsnider> what does --list say?
<TheBuntu> --list: command not found
<bjsnider> ok, jockey-text --list
<bjsnider> try to keep up with the conversation
<TheBuntu> kmod:nvidia_current - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use) xorg:nouveau - Experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards (Free, Disabled, Not in use)
<bjsnider> ok, -e kmod:nvidia_current
<BUGabundo> xorg:nvidia_173 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<BUGabundo> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<BUGabundo> xorg:nouveau - Experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards (Free, Disabled, Not in use)
<TheBuntu> dkms status......nvidia-current, 275.09.07, 3.0.0-7-generic, x86_64: installed
<BUGabundo> so I'm using nothing ? LOL
<bjsnider> TheBuntu, now, check for xorg.conf
<bjsnider> and make sure its contents are correct
<TheBuntu> make sure in says nvidia and not nv
<bjsnider> as long as it says nvidia you're fine
<bjsnider> now you can reboot and test it
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i don't understand why yours says xorg:nvidia_current but his says kmod:nvidia_current
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> if you don't know, we are screewed
<bjsnider> not necessarily, i mean i don't do any jockey work, that's pitti
<TheBuntu> so this isent going to matter...   lightdm   sence its not install when BUGabundo said it was broke
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you must have not used jockey to install your graphics driver, that's why it says they're not in use
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you were the one to recommend manual deletion of it, last week :P
<TheBuntu> i hope this works
<BUGabundo> thebuntu I've come out of worse :P
<sianhulo> yay, sigo vivo :D, al parecer el problema era unty, shell me esta yendo mas rapido
<BUGabundo> nite folks! I'm up in 5h! this is gonna hurt
<i5noc> ok
<i5noc> so for those of yall that actually fix stuff...
<i5noc> a person here was hella nice to me and was considering me for a project a while back; it never happened but
<i5noc> ill extend a possible offer to yall
<i5noc> Application Developer - Python - Django - JavaScript
<i5noc> if your interested show me what you have done in the past... we could use good heads @ my company
<i5noc> sorry if anyone considers that spam
<i5noc> still stalking u acid
<i5noc> blame xchat
<xapel> Is there a way to sync gmail contacts with thunderbird? If not, will there be one by the time Oneiric is released?
<dr_willis> Having an odd quirk where occasionally i resize a window and it becomes totally white. I cant 'quite' get it to repeat all the time.
<BluesKaj> Hey Folks
<dr_willis> it does seem to affect all kinds of windows, browser, bash shells, terminator, and gnome-terminal
<dr_willis> howdy BluesKaj
<dr_willis> even the window titlebar becomes solid white. thats pointing to me thinking its a compiz issue. Poor compiz always getting th blame.
<BluesKaj> hey dr_willis ..my attempts to solve the nvidia/X prob , proved to be hopeless ...back to natty ....again
<dr_willis> use the console for a few days/weeks :)
<dr_willis> X was broke for me about 3 days last week.  the lightdm only recently started working.
<dr_willis> well off to check on the wife.
<xteejx> Hi all
<xteejx> I've just upgraded to Oneiric, but xdiagnose won't install, but ubuntu-desktop depends on it.....any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Hmm. Be nice if there was more feedback on the copy dialog box. The things seem to get lost under everything. Little Icon on the Home/Folder button would be nice. Or its own item in the panel showing progress..
<nikitis> Is there an application or script that can be used to auto set your nameserver?  Like what is used in the live CD's to detect that info?
<Deithrian> Why 11.10 is in such a poor state? :/  was unable to use PPPOE  to connect, also installed Nvidia drivers and nvidia-settings says i'm not using them, but the driver is active in the "additional hardware drivers" thing
<Pici> Its an alpha?
<Deithrian> first Alpha of ubuntu that doesn't have working pppoe and nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> so it's an alpha, but you want it to be stable
<bjsnider> just wait awhile
<Deithrian> compared to other alphas i tested this one is a disaster :) all i'm saying
<Pici> There was also an accidental debian sync the other day that destabilized things.
<Deithrian> is there a way to make the "active" nvidia drivers to work?
<Deithrian> also i had to use sudo pppoeconf to connect, will that be auto fixed with updates?
<Pici> Deithrian: Have you checked for or logged any bugs for these issues?
<ikonia> a "poor" state
<ikonia> it's a development version
<ikonia> why are you expecting it to be stable
<Deithrian> :| at least the network manager could have worked
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> it's development/testing
<ikonia> testing a package doesn't mean it has to or is expected to work
<Deithrian> i don't understand why something that works gets broken?! Are there new innovations in network protocols or anything
<ikonia> Deithrian: network protocols don't define configuation software
<ikonia> Deithrian: smart answers make you look foolish, I'd hold back off them
<Deithrian> ok o-o What's new in the 11.10 network manager?
<ikonia> no idea, not looked, however libraries change, the version of gnome has changed, etc
<Pici> I don't know off the top of my head, but you could look at the changelogs.
<ikonia> there could be a patch thats being tested - so it was released and doesn't work, cool, that test failed, revert it
<Deithrian> i doubt that there's a revolutionary new way of connecting with pppoe i really do
<ikonia> it doesn't have to be the method of connection
<rww> Considering that you're complaining about PPPoE and nvidia, I assume your computer starts. This means that oneiric is more stable for you than several previous versions' alphas have been for me.
<ikonia> the api could have changed with new libraries
<ikonia> there could be a test package that's meant to fail to see how and why it fails
<Pici> Hopefully not that.
<ikonia> again expect it to work, is your problem
<Deithrian> ok i will take my pills and be off then :)
<charlie-tca> Yay! Xubuntu has a live session working today
<ikonia> I need to look at the xubuntu development map as it appears to have more significance these days
<dr3mro> hey guys I am happy ubuntu 11.04 user .. using unity and i managed to fix many issues i had at the release of natty most of them now fixed and i look forward to use oneiric  and can any one here uses oneric answer somw questions about it ? compared to natty 1) boot time 2) memory usage 3) speed 4)stable ??
<MrNthDegree> damn
<MrNthDegree> was about to answer that XD
<genii-around> Kids these days. No patience and all cross-postings.
<MrNthDegree> Does anyone know if I can have a 64-bit kernel with 32-bit userland on Oneiric Ocelot?
<MrNthDegree> Since it appears to be adding APT multiarch support
<nikitis> Question.  Say I wrote an installer for Ubuntu to install on a Playstation 3.  Who do I talk to, to get it implemented?
<MrNthDegree> would rock if I could have that because 64-bit userland is a RAM hog
<yofel> yay, and I have nouveau loading at boot and blocking nvidia *again* -.-
<MrNthDegree> yofel, nouveau isn't actually the blocker, KMS is
<MrNthDegree> yofel, sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<yofel> well, doesn't make much of a difference in practice, but right
<MrNthDegree> yofel, then add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<yofel> WTH, now if I want to load the nvidia module I get "Invalid module format" o.O
<MrNthDegree> and then open up /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add it in the existing entries
<nikitis> Anyone?
<yofel> MrNthDegree: running update-grub would be easier :P
<MrNthDegree> nikitis, talk to developers in #ubuntu-devel
<nikitis> Gotcha, thanks
<bjsnider> MrNthDegree, i believe you end up with both 64 and 32 simultaneously
<yofel> k, reinstalling nvidia helped
<MrNthDegree> bjsnider, so one can't just opt to have 32-bit userland on its own? (Fedora can and has been able to do this since they introduced multiarch)
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<jo-erlend_> is Nautilus supposed to look the way it does? It seems kinda... Awkward to me, aesthetically.
<BUGabundo> last time I looked at it
<BUGabundo> it was ok
<BUGabundo> it got its toolbar removed
<jo-erlend_> I'm talking about the left panel. It seems... Strange. Perhaps I'm just used to it being different.
<jo-erlend_> oh.
<jo-erlend_> yes, except for the left panel, it seems very nice. I suppose it might be because of the big contrast with the dark ... toolbar. Has it been removed completely now?
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-30
<pmatulis> jo-erlend_: someone told me the same today, the left pane cannot be removed apparently
<jo-erlend_> pmatulis, hmm. I think I was able to remove it. What I was thinking of, is that the left pane goes up the the top of the window, but the left pane has a toolbar of sorts. And since that toolbar is dark and left left pane is white, it makes the left pane look awkward.
<jo-erlend_> otherwise I really like it.
<pmatulis> jo-erlend_: yes, it also looks awkward
<sianhulo> peps, i've oneiric ocelot(64bits) i installed gnome-shell but it only shows de wallpaper(but i can launch programs by console)
<sianhulo> lightdm shows me user definied,ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, GNOME classic, GNOMEclassic(without effects), GNOME and recovery console. both gnome classics looks like gnome 2.x with a few changes, unity still works
<sianhulo> i'd forgotten, when i run "gnome-shell" or "mutter --replace" on console, it tells me "Violación de segmento (`core' generado)", in english that would be something like"segmentation fault(core dumped)"
<sianhulo> well, at least someone who hasn't installed gnome shell could tell me which gnome 3 libraries comes with oneiric?
<sianhulo> thanks anyway, i've got to go
<lan3y> hi, downloaded the daily about 5 mins ago booted it up keeps asking for password for wifi and install?
<lan3y> just me?
<lan3y> pretty useless build today
<lan3y> ok nevermind, found it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1813927
<coz_>   brb
<soee> any oneiric users with KDe 4.7 here
<soee> ?
 * penguin42 really should upgrade his KDE machine
<yofel> just missed him..
<dgfger> where's appearance applet gone in oneiric?
<dgfger> and language settings too
<nperry> whatever you are looking for its either in gnome-control-center or gnome-tweak-tool
<dgfger> why I don't have gnome-tweak-tool?
<dgfger> it means I cannot change font without Inrernet connection??
<dgfger> also gnome-tweak-tool pulls in 30mb of dependencies?
<dr_willis> Hmm. It seems every so often my unity settings all get reset.
<dr_willis> seems like twice now after updateing, unity user settings were reset.  that Ive noticed.
<dgfger> also, why was calendar removed?
<dr_willis> what calander? :) i never noticed one
<dgfger> where you put events and alarms
<dgfger> todos this stuff
<dr_willis> most have never used it.. Only calander i ever look at is the one under the  clock at top right.
<dr_willis> Would be nice if the OS could auto sync with my google calander like my phone does.. but ive only got perhaps  2 apointments a month.
<Ian_Corne> dgfger: I think that is part of evolution
<Ian_Corne> and since it's moving to thunderbird...
<zniavre> hello im using gnome3.x with classic-session the nm-applet icon still missing, that is a regular situation at this point ?
<zniavre> calendar is also "broken" it display empty window
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/qkniA.png
<dr_willis> zniavre,  with gnome-3 'broken' is commonplace..
<dr_willis> I cant even get it to load up properly. Havent tried this week. :)
<IdleOne> switch to Kubuntu
<IdleOne> it is wonderful
<dr_willis> I keep trying to use kde.. but it just annoyes me too much.
<dr_willis> been using Lubuntu+awn lately.
<bjsnider> you and most people
<dgfger> no windows network support still
<IdleOne> dr_willis: you have to give it a full 30 days.
<IdleOne> I used to have a hard time with kde also until I gave it the full month trial it deserves
<dr_willis> 30 day money back guarentee. :)
<IdleOne> something like that :)
<IdleOne> dr_willis: for me it was the muscle memory thing I had with gnome that kept me from testing kde for more then a few days.
<IdleOne> I finally gave it a real shot and I love it
<IdleOne> time for a reboot
<dr_willis> I think they sould of went real 'bioshockish' with the names. :) Plasmids, and adam, and so on..   the whole 'plasma' thing.. reminds me of my college days donating to get pizza money.
<dgfger> can someone explain why no most commonplace network support in august 2011??
<dr_willis> dgfger,  i dont even know what that term means...
<bjsnider> i think he's ryinbg to complain about samba
<dr_willis> You mean the MS 'standard' that MS keeps changeing? :)
<bjsnider> not sure what else he could mean by 'windows network'
<dgfger> dr_willis, sure, 2001 was right yesterday
 * dr_willis is still not exactly sure what we are talking about...
<dgfger> i do not understand why 2011 ubuntu cannot connect to network while xp from 2001 can
<bjsnider> oneiric is currently an alpha
<bjsnider> the latest stable ubuntu version is natty
<dr_willis> I have XP machines that cant detect my WIn7 box. but ubuntu does.. then win7 can see XP but not Ubuntu...
<charlie-tca> dgfger: I have it!
<dr_willis> then Win95 machines that see them all....
<charlie-tca> it's because August 2011 is not even here yet!
<bjsnider> dr_willis, xp can see windows 7 as long as they're both on the same workgroup and windows 7's network settings are configured correctly
<dgfger> dr_willis, because no wins server
<dr_willis> but i do recall  that win7 should work as a wins server if no others are on the network..   i alwo recall  trying to enable the wins server on the linux box.. but i just basically got the ip/sharenames  all memorized now. so i can just type them in directly
<dr_willis> Havent fought with it lately. :)
<dr_willis> I am STILL totally baffaled as to why under the   network:///  location i have 'windows network'  then my one "NAS" server.. is there along side it..
<dr_willis> perhaps somthing to do with it being a nas.local type address.   $20 nas is seen by most everything on the network correctly. i should make it the wins server.
<bjsnider> the workgroup and its contents are displayed side by side as quicklinks
<dr_willis> right now the only thing appearing under the windows network/workgroup is my NAS server. and i have like 4 other machines on the lan.
<bjsnider> they should be displayed there too if it works like it does here
<dr_willis> findsmb shows 4  things.
<dr_willis> but they are not there alongsde the NAS.
<dr_willis> well One is a printer.. its showing 'No Workgroup' so thats logical its not there.
<dr_willis> but the other 2 are..
<dr_willis> 192.168.1.19    NAS           +[WORKGROUP] [Unix] [Samba 3.0.23c]
<dr_willis> 192.168.1.112   COWBUNTU       [WORKGROUP] [Unix] [Samba 3.5.9]
<dr_willis> smb filters out the local machine perhaps? that would explain no 'cowbuntu' there.
<bjsnider> it can't differentiate
<dgfger> hell I'm asked for password to connect but it's not accepted
<bjsnider> it doesn't know if something's a printer, a workstation, or a nas
<dr_willis> well the printer is (from findsmb)
<dr_willis> 192.168.1.15    BRWC417FE009DB0 Unknown Workgroup
<dr_willis> so im guessing its skipping that because of the Unknown/unset workgroup for it.
<bjsnider> is it a brother?
<dr_willis> Yes
<dr_willis> Very nice printer. :) got it on sale.
<bjsnider> it gave itself a stupid network name
<bjsnider> let's make it human-readable for god's sake
<dr_willis> 'My Printer'
<dr_willis> :)
<bjsnider> let me look up mine
<bjsnider> epson8e71fb
<bjsnider> is what it calls itself
<penguin42> snappy
<bjsnider> so if you've got two networked printers of the same manufacturer on the lan at the same time, how are you supposed to tell them apart?
<dgfger> useless
<dr_willis> the # is a serial # i belive thats on the tag on the printer.
<dr_willis> or in the web interface.
<dr_willis> and the printer has a 'print stats/specs/info' feature that shows that # i recall.
<dr_willis> what if you got 200 networked printers.. :)
<dr_willis> we must have 200 at our rather small factory.  its often a pain figureing out what one to print to thats righjt next to me.
<your_nick_here> Is there a command I can use to create a new launcher?
<trism> your_nick_here: if you have gnome-panel installed, you can use: gnome-desktop-item-edit filename.desktop;, the right-click, create launcher functionality was recently removed
<your_nick_here> Is there a command I can use to create a new launcher?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<alex_mayorga> what does the blue triangle over the "Ubuntu icon" means?
<penguin42> you've got a little blue triangle?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you having any samba issues?
<BUGabundo> not that I recall
<BUGabundo> 11.04 is worse
<BUGabundo> won't shutdown
<BUGabundo> even with the workaround in the wiki
<BUGabundo> I have 5 CIFS mount points on fstab and its ok
<BUGabundo> I do get a warning/error of it being depreciated
<bjsnider> some guy was in here earlier complaining about it
<bjsnider> probably specific to his system
<bjsnider> at least i think it was samba he was talking about
<BUGabundo> I haven't done todays updates or rebooted in two days
<bjsnider> he wasn't totally clear about it
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: yup!
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Huh - I get a blue envelope which has a triangular top when there is a message waiting for me - but that's not over the Ubuntu logo
<alex_mayorga> I see the little blue triangle on the top left of the screen from time to time, but I've yet to figure what it means
<alex_mayorga> yeah! the blue envelope I've figured it out
<penguin42> hmm I wonder what it's doing under your ubuntu logo
<Daekdroom> I get that triangle too.,
<Daekdroom> I suspect it happens when there's an application trying to draw attention.
<Daekdroom> For example, it happens when Firefox is minimized but I open a link in it through Thunderbird.
<penguin42> someone has obviously decided blue is notifications
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-31
 * penguin42 really should clean more junk out of his machine before doing upgrades
<penguin42> woohoo, KDE 4.7
<penguin42> fullscreen might finally work reliably
<MrNthDegree> Would any developers here like specific features testing?
<penguin42> hmm - anyone else using pidgin? In the last week or so the order of the tabs in this here window has gone completely random
<WaltherFI> btw, when is the deadline for ubuntu wallpaper contest submissions / when will the "winners" be selected?
<pwnsauce81> Hi. I am having constant crashes with Banshee 2.1.0 in OO. Can anyone help me out? Thanks.
<penguin42> pwnsauce81: Best to report the bug with ubuntu-bug and it should gather some useful info
<penguin42> pwnsauce81: But also try running it from a shell and see if it gives any errors that give any idea
<pwnsauce81> Hi penguin42. I got some information from the Banshee IRC.  It was related to the libsoundtouch0 package. Downgrading it solved the issue
<Roo79> Hi all  I've been trying to find out if there is an oneiric minimal install out yet? or if there is a way to do it. can anyone please help?
<penguin42> Roo79: The server install would probably be smaller
<Roo79> yeah it's not size so much as I just want to play with a few things like no recomends etc
<Roo79> recommends sorry
<Roo79> I haven't used linux/ubuntu in a long time as was kind of hoping to do a custom install
<Roo79> can that still be done?
<penguin42> Roo79: The alternate CD gives you a lot more options I think
<penguin42> Roo79: But you can always remove a lot of packages and just add back what you need
<ikonia> why do you want to do a custom install of a development version
<ikonia> the whole point of it currently is to test what's being developed
<Roo79> I learn best when I can play with things I have the daily builds already but I want to see what I can do from a basic install remove eog and some others which I can't do on the daily builds
<Roo79> thanks for taking the time to talk
<ikonia> Roo79: you're adding no value then
<ikonia> Roo79: play with the daily builds, look for issues, add/remove software
<ikonia> add value
<Roo79> I'll take another look alt install and add value is each to their own I guess some default apps are just not for me, but there are alot more I can remove from the dailies than I could before without breaking things ie gwibber, empathy... which is great but I want to see how far I can push it
<ikonia> Roo79: then take a daily build and remove as much as possible, it will give a good insight into what depends on what
<Roo79> I've been doing that with the daily I have now but I just wanted to see if a minimal install could go a little further like I did back with hardy {the last ubuntu version I used} alot has changed since then ubuntu has come along well credit to you all!
<Roo79> well got to go thank you all for your time. happy developing guys!
<dsdale> I need to report a problem with python-numpy's distutils. It is providing inaccurate locations for  headers and libraries (for example: "/usr/X11R6/include", plus many others). I was advised to use "apport-bug" to provide a report, but when I run that command I get a traceback from apport-kde. Is there another way to report a problem?
<penguin42> dsdale: just try ubuntu-bug python-numpy    although I thought that was the same as apport-bug
 * penguin42 wonders if you have to use apport-bug to report a bug in apport-bug
 * penguin42 suspects giving people recursive advice isn't allowed
<dsdale> penguin42: that's the same as apport-bug. The problem is the call in apport-kde to import PyKDE4.kdecore, I get an import error that there is no such module as kdecore
<penguin42> dsdale: I wonder if you can do it with apport-cli ?
<yofel> dsdale: python-kde4 is currently utterly broken, known issue
<yofel> see debian bug 634860
<ubottu> Debian bug 634860 in python-qt4 "Please switch python-qt4 to dh_python2" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/634860
<yofel> or its aftermatch at least
<dsdale> yofel: is the PYTHONPATH changing again? I've got PyKDE packages installed in /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.{6,7}, and in /usr/lib/python2.{6,7}/dist-packages/, but the PyKDE4 package that is being found on sys.path is the one in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7, which only contains  __init__ and plasmascript
<yofel> I'm not a python expert, all I know is that we (and debian) are switching the packaging to dh_python2 and that didn't go too smooth
<penguin42> fullscreen seems a lot more reliable on KDE on Radeon on OO than it did in NN
<erus`> how do i install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/haskell-platform (a oneiric package) ?
<erus`> on ubuntu 11 normal
<penguin42> erus: Well it's listed as being in natty as well, so make sure universe is enalbed in your package manager and tell it to install haskell-platform
<erus`> its the 2010 version in natty afaict
<erus`> the one in oneiric is 2011
<Ian_Corne> quick dirty: chance your sources to oneiric, update, install package, change back :p
<penguin42> eres`: You can ask for a backport, (but I doubt that will happen until Oneiric is released), but you could get the package source and build it
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-platform
<Ian_Corne> there's a ppa with the 2011 version
<erus`> Ian_Corne: do i just pull that and build it then?
<Ian_Corne> you do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mbeloborodiy/ppa
<Ian_Corne> sudo apt-get update
<Ian_Corne> sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<gnomefreak> since i dont have fglrx installed i cant see if it has been upgraded. can anyone tell me if it is fixed yet?
 * penguin42 uses the open drivers
<penguin42> gnomefreak: They seem much better in OO
<gnomefreak> what ones are open? right now im using default drivers 2D
<penguin42> which card?
<penguin42> the xserver-xorg-video-radeon I think
<gnomefreak> card is 4200HD
<gnomefreak> how can i tell what drivers im using?
<penguin42> yeh, mine is a HD4350
<penguin42> gnomefreak: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> managing to render my 1.1M vertex mandelbulb in a handful of fps
<carrion> i have installed gnome 3 but it seems to be using metacity as the window manager any idea what im missing
<gnomefreak> penguin42: not all that helpful at least for my brain today. is this of help http://paste.ubuntu.com/655726/
<gnomefreak> carrion: your not on unity?
<carrion> no
<carrion> Gnome 3
<penguin42> gnomefreak: OK, that's the same as for me - can you do the whole file?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: yeah one sec
<gnomefreak> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655730/
<gnomefreak> carrion: what are you looking for exactly?
<gnomefreak> Gnome 3 means nothing to me
<gnomefreak> you are not going to get Gnome 2 in 11.10
<gnomefreak> carrion: if you are looking to run unity you need to log out choose Ubuntu Desktop Edition from the choices for Unity
<penguin42> gnomefreak: That looks good to me, what does glxinfo show ?
<carrion> what are you talking about
<carrion> why would i be looking to run unity if i'm asking about gnome 3
<penguin42> carrion: Did you install gnome3 from the ppa?
<carrion> ywa
<carrion> yes*
<gnomefreak> penguin42: ill let you know once i can install it
<gnomefreak> carrion: on 11.10?
<gnomefreak> hint not likely
<carrion> yup
<carrion> well
<carrion> i have
<penguin42> carrion: Have you got gnome-shell installed ?
<gnomefreak> why install something it comes with from a PPA
<carrion> penguin42, yeah
<gnomefreak> carrion: are you running 11.04?
<penguin42> carrion: Hmm I think that should work; although gnomefreak has a point - I don't think you need the ppa any more
<carrion> 11.10
<carrion> i used ppa before i update to 11.10
<carrion> all i need to know is what theme packages i'm missing
<penguin42> carrion: Ah, bad idea - always good to remove the ppa's before upgrade
<gnomefreak> that log into it
<carrion> they are removed
<penguin42> oh, I see
<gnomefreak> most likely it borked. use update-manager -d to upgrade
<carrion> dude
<carrion> i'm upgraded
<carrion> dear god.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: what is the package name for glxinfo
<penguin42> carrion: The 2 things I can think of are 1) You've got broken graphics drivers and gnome-shell is objecting,  or 2) you've got some droppings left from the ppa that the native version is objecting to
<penguin42> gnomefreak: apt-cache says mesa-utils
<gnomefreak> thanks
<carrion> think autoremove will clear that up ?
<gnomefreak> no autoremove clears up packages that you dont really need or use
<carrion> hmm i cant think what it is
<gnomefreak> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655732/  i gave you all of it :) you shouldnt need it all. but im confused with the output dir. rend. yes, look at it all be right back need a smoke
<carrion> brb a sec
<penguin42> gnomefreak: From a quick eyeball that looks pretty much the same as mine
<penguin42> gnomefreak: So what makes you say it's broken?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: unity was crashing and it was saying Unity 2D
<gnomefreak> if direct rendering =yes than shouldnt i be running Unity 3D?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Hmm I'm not running Unity on ----> that machine, I'm running KDE on the Radeon machine
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh that should run 3d unity
<gnomefreak> any idea on how to check which one im running for sure?
<penguin42> xlsclients and see if it shows unity-window-decorator which I think is the 3d one only
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655733/
 * penguin42 thinks that is 3d - it looks similar to mine
<gnomefreak> hold on let me get something for you
 * penguin42 hopes it's a chocolate muffin
<gnomefreak> that was a waste :(
<gnomefreak> did you know classice desktop isnt being shipped with 11.10 instead it is using QT-based Unity 2D
<gnomefreak> that could explain why i have qt packages
<penguin42> can kind of understand that; is there no metacity?
<gnomefreak> not from what im reading
<gnomefreak> unity or nothing
<gnomefreak> get a load of this ya it sucks, maybe the ubuntu people don't actually want to succeed anymore, maybe they're secretly trying to tell people to stop using their os.
<gnomefreak> s/get a load of this ya/get a load of this, ya
<Daekdroom> penguin42, there is metacity.
<gnomefreak> metacity has been removed
<gnomefreak> what happened to xorg.conf :(
<penguin42> xorg.conf disappeared years ago
<gnomefreak> yeah im seeing that. and im not seeing anyway to get the info that used to be held there
<penguin42> it's automagically figured out so you don't need to screw with them - but you can add one if you need to
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-11-10-will-not-have-the-gnome-classic-desktop.html
<gnomefreak> i think that link has noise on it :(
<gnomefreak> sorry bettter link http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-260988.html
<gnomefreak> brb need to think
<gnomefreak> oh hell just search for it i have so many links open i cant find the one i wanted to give you
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, what graphics chip are you using?
<penguin42> bjsnider: 4xxx series Radeon
<bjsnider> radeonhd 4k?
<penguin42> bjsnider: From his log: [    12.221] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4200" (ChipID = 0x9710)
<bjsnider> ok, so i suppose your preferred driver is fglrx
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if you're using that or not, but you have that option or the xorg ati driver
<penguin42> bjsnider: Open driver works nicely for me on the 4350 - but I'm not a gamer (and this machine is on KDE)
<penguin42> bjsnider: Yeh if you look at the scrollback the conv started with him asking if fglrx had got fixed, and I said why not try the open one, and he said the open one didn't work for him
<bjsnider> fglrx may be broken at the moment and the foss driver may not work well on that hardware
<bjsnider> well, oneiric is alpha software, so i don't know what the big deal about stuff being broken is
<penguin42> nod
<gnomefreak> fglrx has been broken for a while
<gnomefreak> its a 4200HD if that helps
 * gnomefreak thinking of the command i need:( its sad i have really been away too long
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: im not using fglrx, how do i fond out why im running unity 2D
<gnomefreak> is there a way to see what unity im running
<bjsnider> you're running unity 2d because you can't create a composited desktop due to the limitations of the graphics driver
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bjsnider> if that's a pic express card i'd certainly recommend replacing it with something by nvidia
 * penguin42 would definitely not recommending it by an nvidia - I like the open drivers!
<penguin42> OO Radeon drivers seem more stable for me than ever
<bjsnider> even a cheap $50 410 or 420 would make all the difference
<gnomefreak> i have a spare nvidia card but it doesnt like my windows 7 since default card in ati
<gnomefreak> i cant access somethings in windows7 withou tthe ati for some stupid damn reason
<bjsnider> penguin42, apparently the radeon driver doesn't work so well for everybody
<gnomefreak> FF got rid of the tab rows
<gnomefreak> it works i just want my 3D back
<penguin42> bjsnider: I'm not sure gnomefreak actually has 3d problems, as opposed to unity problems - his glxinfo and xorg.0.log look great
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, can you successfuly run glxgears with a 4-digit framerate?
<penguin42> mine is vsync locking - not sure how to unlock that
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: how do i set frame rate?
<gnomefreak> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.315 FPS
<gnomefreak> that is the first line of output
<gnomefreak> for frame rate
<penguin42> yeh, it's sync locking to the monitor frame rate rather than running flat out
<bjsnider> well, at least he won't have any tearing on his composited desktop
<bjsnider> that is, if he could create a composited desktop
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, maybe try installing gnome-shell and logging in to that?
 * gnomefreak too tired to create much of anything
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: gnome-shell requires 3D IIRC
<bjsnider> if gnome-shell works and unity doesn't tht means it's not a driver problem but a unity problem as penguin42 suggests
<bjsnider> and he wins the extra special prize
<penguin42> is it a muffin?
<rww> no, it's a Kubuntu CD
<bjsnider> a grizzly bear will drop trow on your feet
<penguin42> rww: bah, not as tasty - but lower calories!
<bjsnider> who would want a kubuntu cd?
<rww> people with bad internet connections, I guess
<bjsnider> there are only about 6 people in the world that use kubuntu
 * penguin42 is one
<rww> bjsnider: lol.
<bjsnider> all of them have been institutionalized for observation
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: penguin42 thanks ill try gnome-shell either tonight or tomorrow i have to get things done around the house
<carrion> which version of kde is in the 11.10 repos ?
<rww> !info kdeworkspace-bin
<ubottu> Package kdeworkspace-bin does not exist in oneiric
<rww> erm, memory fail
<rww> !info kdebase-workspace
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace (source: kde-workspace): transitional package for kde-workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 152 kB
<rww> carrion: 4.7 ^^
<carrion> will that install kde 4.7 with kde-standard ?
<rww> carrion: all the KDE in 11.10 is 4.7.
<carrion> excellent
<carrion> thanks :)
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> ubuntu 11.10 do not have classixc
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> ?
<Ian_Corne> ?
<Guest58091> ubuntu 11.10 do not have gnome ?
<Ian_Corne> why  can't he ask this rww ?
<ikonia> Guest58091: it's built on gnome 3
<ikonia> rww: ahhh good spot
<Ian_Corne> or do you know this person?
<rww> Ian_Corne: because he's evading a ban set on him in this channel.
<ikonia> Ian_Corne: known problem
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<rww> (hence the /remove message)
<Ian_Corne> well, i have all leaves, joins parts quits ignored :)
<lashun> updated +1 but now can't get into the system. any help?
<utusan> totem is segfaulting even in liveCD?
<utusan> no one is using it bec I didn't see any complaints in oneiric forums?
<charlie-tca> utusan: Probably lots of bugs in launchpad for totem?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-23
<edgy> Hi, when I do sudo unattended-upgrades it won't do any upgrade, is this a bug?
<X-tonic> Hi, I would like to request eclipse 4.2 to be included in 12.10. But it cannot make it to debian unstable yet as they are waiting for wheezy to take shape and release. (That is what they told me) . Is there anyway the debian can come directly to ubuntu then?
<jbicha> X-tonic: that's already been requested in bug 1019273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019273 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Version Bump to 4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019273
<jbicha> it could happen for 12.10 but I wouldn't expect it until 13.04 as eclipse is a complicated package
<X-tonic> About python3, I read in planet.ubuntu.com that there is an intention of having py3 as default py in 12.10. Is this something we can expect soon?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mcamaret> I just installed quantal alpha 2, and installed updates, but apparently that broke compiz, because I log in to my desktop background only, and when I log out with Ctrl+Alt+Delete the dialog has no border. Unity 2d is fine, and apt-get says a bunch of packages, including compiz, are held back.
<jbicha> mcamaret: you'll probably need to do a dist-upgrade but pay attention to what is being proposed for removal
<mcamaret> jbicha: thanks, worked.
<arielsanflo> as placing the ubuntu repositories 12.10 from terminal
<arielsanflo> help
<Pici> I don't understand the question.
<arielsanflo> origins of software does not work
<arielsanflo> here are repositories that I do not want to work
<arielsanflo> In short I want to make only the official repositories
<arielsanflo> my english is so so
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: Can you put /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the URL please
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106634/
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: ok. You want to go back to 12.04?
<arielsanflo> I appreciate your help
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: ok. You want to go back to 12.04?
<arielsanflo>   I want to continue with ubuntu 12.10 but with nothing more official repsitorios
<arielsanflo> sorry my English is not very good
<IdleOne> I am not sure I understand. tell me in Spanish exactly what you want to do please.
<Daekdroom> I think he wants to use nothing but official repositories.
<Daekdroom> Which apparently he's already doing.
<Daekdroom> (given upgrading disables PPAs and all)
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: that is what I am thinking also but I rather be sure :)
<arielsanflo> quiero tener solo los repositorios oficiales
<bazhang> yep
<arielsanflo> no me funciona el icono de origenes del software por eso no puedo editarlos
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: quita esa 2 lineas del fijero: deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main # disabled on upgrade to quantal y deb-src http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main # disabled on upgrade to quantal
<IdleOne> after you delete those 2 lines, save the file and then close the Update manager/Software Centre. Then open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<IdleOne> denada O es nalga!? :)
<arielsanflo> no entiiedo porque origenes del software no me funcina
<Daekdroom> Aren't they changing that along with jockey?
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: I heard they are. I saw mockups, looks good.
<Daekdroom> Also, someone needs to explain to him he should expect things to stop working every update in awhile.
<arielsanflo> ahora miren el error que me sale
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106652/
<Daekdroom> Oh, there are PPAs to disable as well.
<IdleOne> eso repositorios estan en /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<IdleOne> dijo PPA
<arielsanflo> y como los elimino
<IdleOne> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update
<arielsanflo> yo en verdad agradezco mucho ayuda
<IdleOne> you are welcome :)
<arielsanflo> aqui en colombia muy poca gente colabora en resolver problemas  de ubuntu
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: I am happy that you were able to fix your problem. Please remember this channel is English only. I apologize to the channel for going off-language.
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> im understand
<arielsanflo> fine thanks
<arielsanflo> how install eclipse juno 4.2 en ubuntu 12.10
<micahg> might want to subscribe to bug 1019273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019273 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Version Bump to 4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019273
<arielsanflo> help
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106761/
<arielsanflo> how to solve this error
<trism> arielsanflo: bug 1026066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026066 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py: No module named gobject" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026066
<trijntje> Hi all, i'm trying to upgrade to quantal with update-manager -d, but it crashes. Is there another way to upgrade?
<AlexM2013> can someone tell me if this is working: mgh2server.tk
<IdleOne> bsm117532: Welcome to the 12.10 discussion and support channel. let me remind you that we are all volunteers and also that swearing is not acceptable for any reason.
<IdleOne> AlexM2013: yes it is working. Please use #test for testing.
<bsm117532> I'm having problems with the Quantal kernel recognizing my (usb) keyboard.  Doesn't work on the console and no numlock.  Any clues why this would happen?
<bsm117532> I've also tried the 3.4.6 kernel from the mainline PPA, same problem.
<trism> bsm117532: do you have linux-image-extra installed as well? mine will not work without the extra modules
<bsm117532> These are kernels installed on Precise.  Has something important changed with Quantal?
<bsm117532> trism: no...what's in "extra"?
<trism> bsm117532: many of the modules were split out into a separate package in quantal
<bsm117532> Aha, ok I'll try that, thanks!
<RyuGuns> Will "Web Apps" be default in Quetzel?
<trism> RyuGuns: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/07/19/introducing-ubuntu-web-apps-setting-the-web-free-of-the-browser/ (answer at the bottom, short answer yes apparently)
<RyuGuns> Thanks!
<munzir> Hi, my system do an fsck with every reboot and syslog contains: EXT4-fs warning (device dm-2): ext4_clear_journal_err:4281: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-24
<alex_mayorga> Anyone here that could help me get over bug 1015567?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015567
<Daekdroom> Gah. I hate how Gwibber every once in awhile reconfigures itself to not send tweets, only receive. :(
<Daekdroom> Gotta dig Launchpad to check if there's a bug #
<X-tonic> There was a post on planet.ubuntu.com about accpeting py3 as default py for 12.10. Is this expected within the schedule?
<gnomefreak> aanyoen else not have GUI, anyohe know how to start Unity from CLI?
<Pawel_128> hi, why did you change default scheduler to Deadline?
<philballew> Has anyone here having problems with jockey?
<gnomefreak> sorry not me
 * gnomefreak testing upgrade again but i will keep my eyes open for jocky issues
<gnomefreak> jockey even
<philballew> alright, sweet`
<gnomefreak> anyone having mouse/keyboard issues?
<taneli> latest updates and a reboot dropped me into grub
<taneli> how to boot again?
<taneli> oh, and it completely halts if it tries to scroll, so using tab to explore is tedious, have to constantly reboot
<gnomefreak> i ran into that issue when i installed from daily installer so i went with aan installer i know works. you can ask the bot about wiki pages for grub
<gnomefreak> !grub2 taneli
<gnomefreak> !grub2 > taneli
<ubottu> taneli, please see my private message
<taneli> oh, thanks
<taneli> got it to boot, only to find out that kernel does not support xfs?
<taneli> at least that's my reading of the line "No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext4 fuseblk"
<gnomefreak> i dont remember anyone having issues with xfs in 12.04
<gnomefreak> anyone know if fglrx works in 12.10?
<taneli> i can't figure out how to recover -- if somebody knows for sure that 12.10 latest updates support root on xfs, please mention, otherwise it's reinstall time
<trijntje> will wubi be supported for quantal and later? I recall something about it being removed, but I cannot find any announcements to that effect
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; wubi is removed from the default disk, but there is a separate download with wubi on it still
<trijntje> MrChrisDruif: so the project is still active, thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik, yes
<taneli> ah, i had an old image still available, booted to it, reinstalled 3.5.0-6 image and now it works
<taneli> i guess initramfs/initrd was misconstructed and missing xfs?
<taneli> gnomefreak, thanks for pointers, bye
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Daekdroom> Am I supposed to have the ubuntu-release-upgrader packages installed?
<om26er> hey!
<om26er> could anyone test bug 1027955 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027955 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a quicklist item highlights the last item in the list" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027955
<DasEi> The alternate-iso with it's 900MB won't boot in my vbox (md5sum fine), and I can't find a netinstall either; d/l'ing desktop now, is there no way for a finer grained install ?
<DasEi> nvm, I changed the virtual cd from sata to ide, there the alternate is bootable :)
<lehjr> is there any chance of getting this fixed before quantal ships? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022351 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000080" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> lehjr: from the upstream comments, it looks like it'll make it in at some point, not sure if that's before release or not
<lehjr> maybe it just seems like a bigger issue to me because I have the effected hardware, but no root access, no ability to reboot or shutdown from within the OS seems to be a pretty big deal
<lehjr> + no network access at all to that
<micahg> you might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel, this is just a support channel
<lehjr> oh, thank you, I really wish that I had known about that channel sooner :D
<smallfoot-> when ubuntu will replace /usr/bin/python from 2 to 3?
<smallfoot-> when will update weston in repo, cuz its old and boring
<smallfoot-> 12.10 looks to be like a shit boring release
<bekks> Thn jump of a sky scraper "armed" with a bunjee, when in dire need of "action". :)
<IdleOne> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lehjr> hypothetically speaking, what happens if wayland isn't ready for the beta release?
<lehjr> I'm looking specifically at this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-system-compositor
<micahg> well, it's not even the default anywhere yet
<lehjr> ...and thinking back to February when the big announcement was that Wayland was almost ready for a 1.0 release
<lehjr> After looking at the Wayland mailing list I don't think it will be default anywhere for awhile. Really, I'm not confident that there will be a 1.0 release this year, but I'm not a developer
<lehjr> but they're talking about freezing the API as of today with a 0.95 release, something you don't generally expect when you announce 5 months before that there will be a 1.0 soon
<lehjr> oh well, not that important, at the moment. I'm just hoping it doesn't turn out to be another pulseaudio :-P
<alex_mayorga> Could someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109228/ and suggest a fix?
<IdleOne> heh 1597 packages not upgraded
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-25
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: Thanks, let me try, guess yesterday's afternoon was not a good time to jump to quantal :S
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: E: Internal Error, No file name for libattr1
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: Do you want me to paste the whole thing?
<IdleOne> please
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109262/
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: FWIW this quest started at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567/comments/9
<IdleOne> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libattr1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged]
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: seems like it's stuck http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109269/
<IdleOne> alex_mayorga: I am not sure what else to do, sorry.
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: No worries, thanks on checking
<alex_mayorga> Is there a way to apt-get remove forcefully?
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<bazhang> help with what
<johnjohn101> alpha 3 out this week?
<johnjohn101> ok next week.. looks very good so far
<micahg> Thursday
<micahg> !schedule | johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101: A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> micahg: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<johnjohn101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> that is the correct link
<johnjohn101> in two days!!
<micahg> ok, submitted a correction
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> thank you micahg
<johnjohn101> it still didn't make the correct link
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !schedule
<IdleOne> johnjohn101: try !schedule
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> fixed!
<johnjohn101> weeee
<johnjohn101> tx
<IdleOne> thank you.
<johnjohn101> i do what i can
<smallfoot-> superhero of today!
<smallfoot-> omg alpha 3 tommorrow
<philballew> anyone else see this?
<philballew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1028361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028361 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk claims to install but does not show as being installed." [Undecided,New]
<peterrus> When can this be expected in quantal?
<peterrus> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1315719
<peterrus> it is needed to get function keys working on several asus-laptop models (including the zenbook line)
<peterrus> i am currently using some funky tar containing the source build with dkms
<peterrus> but that doesn't sound like the way to go
<Walther> Running ubuntu 12.04, tried running update-manager -cd but id doesn't show 12.10, are the repo's not ready yet?
<smartboyhw> Anyone tested the Alpha 3 builds using ISO QA Tracker?
<ActionParsnip> i'm on Quantal, but not using any tracker etc
<smartboyhw> The website
<smartboyhw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Pici> smartboyhw: The folks in #ubuntu-testing would be the most knowledgable
<smartboyhw> I am in #ubuntu-testing
<brendand> smartboyhw, what do you want to know?
<smartboyhw> Anyone reported bugs or something
<Pici> There are a few bugs listed on the tracker itself for the alpha, but I suppose you knew that already
<smartboyhw> Yeah, sadly I didn't find any bugs...
<smartboyhw> MYSELF, at least
<smartboyhw> Are you guys dead?
<smartboyhw> No one responses
<ActionParsnip> report a bug
<smartboyhw> Er, what?
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: if you have found a bug, you should report it
<smartboyhw> NO
<smartboyhw> I didn't
<smartboyhw> That's the problem
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: then you should now
<smartboyhw> I don't HAVE a BUG
<smartboyhw> Is it my problem?
<Walther> Running ubuntu 12.04, tried running update-manager -cd but  id doesn't show 12.10, are the repo's not ready yet?
<smartboyhw> update manager -d or -d -c, not -cd
<smartboyhw> You should change the options to "For all new releases"
<ActionParsnip> Walther: did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<smartboyhw> Not For every LTS releases
<Walther> Anyway, what is the state of QQ? Stable enough for using or say, ~hourly crashes?
<Walther> I know, officially it is still pre-alpha or something
<Walther> but how are your experiences
<ActionParsnip> Walther: mines been ok except a suspend but which is now ok
<ActionParsnip> Walther: but my systems are super linux compatible
<Walther> well, I'm not using anything "weird" except wacom graphire and aluminum slim keyboard, GTX570 should be supported well etc
<Walther> Also, should it be "safe" to upgrade or should I just do the regular clean install as usual
<ActionParsnip> I've always clean installed since Hardy after my gutsy upgrade failed
<Walther> I've done all three variants of upgrades... Upgrades, clean installs, and "clean installs" with /home not affected
<ActionParsnip> Walther: with a file server, I have very little user data on my systems so makes upgrades easy
<okay>  I'm not having any problems with qq, I don't see why you would Walther
<okay> also Walther, I remember reading that update-manager has a bug with upgrading to qq, but do-release-upgrade -d works just fine, my only warning is lightdm wouldnt let me log in under anything except the guest session, and even then I just cleared out a bunch of ~/.config and ~/.gconf files
<IdleOne> weee kernel update
 * IdleOne prepares for the worst
<ActionParsnip> hopefully it doesn't ruin suspend like the last one :)
<IdleOne> I'll be happy if I get a GUI when I reboot
<genii-around> I haven't had any of that, luckily. On 3.5.0-6.6 currently
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1027182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027828 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1027182 [Quantal] black screen on resume on 3.5.0-5.5 (regression from 3.5.0-4.4)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027828
<ActionParsnip> its been the only real issue I've had with Ubuntu, since Gutsy when I started using it
<okay> does the boot splash work for anyone else? I just get a black screen up until lightdm
<ActionParsnip> okay: always had that, never bothered me
<okay> weird
<okay> might be because I had the xubuntu one for a while
<okay> guess ill try sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<ActionParsnip> okay: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Success, i take it
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> I like it when things just work
<johnjohn101> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<cecilpierce> QUIT
<smallfoot-> why i cant upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<smallfoot-> i use 'update-manager -d' ?
<smallfoot-> it say it haz no updates
<trism> smallfoot-: you need to enable normal upgrades in software-properties-gtk on the updates tab
<smallfoot-> ok
<centrelink> smallfoot-: I've heard update-manager is broken with 12.10, so I'd recommend you do "do-release-upgrade -d"
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> "You have to download a total of 939 M. This download will take about 3 minutes with your connection."
<smallfoot-> 939 in 3 mins, ya im fast internet baby!
<smallfoot-> 939 M? whats M its million?
<smallfoot-> million what?
<smallfoot-> bits, bytes, boobs?
<smallfoot-> this is a bug
<smallfoot-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smallfoot->  unity
<smallfoot->  gnome-settings-daemon
<smallfoot->  gnome-panel
<smallfoot->  gnome-contacts
<smallfoot->  rhythmbox-plugins
<smallfoot->  rhythmbox
<smallfoot->  gnome-font-viewer
<smallfoot->  cheese
<smallfoot->  ubuntuone-client-gnome
<smallfoot->  gnome-control-center
<smallfoot->  nautilus
<smallfoot->  gnome-screensaver
<smallfoot->  gnome-shell
<smallfoot->  rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
<smallfoot->  nautilus-sendto
<trism> smallfoot-: pastebin
<smallfoot-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111006/
<smallfoot-> thats bad?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-26
<smallfoot-> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<smallfoot-> whats this?
<Daekdroom> A file was corrupt during repository update, I suppose.
<smallfoot-> can fix?
<Daekdroom> If trying to 'sudo apt-get update' again doesn't work, it's probably an issue on the repository side.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> ya, i done that 99 times
<Daekdroom> You could try changing the repository you're using.
<Daekdroom> I mean, choosing a different mirror.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> kinda tricky get it back then
<smallfoot-> oss-compat:
<smallfoot->  Depends: kmod  but it is not installable
<smallfoot-> instead they do stupid shit like hold events where ppl can come and learn how to code html
<smallfoot-> oops, ww
<bazhang> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, this is the wrong channel for that sort of discussion.
<smallfoot-> ya, i was type in wrong window, i only wonder about that oss-compat thing
<smallfoot-> cuz now i have the cool 12.10 alpha, i upgraded it today, it rox cuz it has firefox 15, kernel 3.5, php 5.4
<Daekdroom> bug #992991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992991 in oss-compat (Ubuntu) "oss-compat uninstallable: depends on non-existent package kmod" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992991
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<smallfoot-> when someone updates 'weston' in repo? its old version
<smallfoot-> boring that wayland progress is slow, and no /usr/ merge in 12.10
<smallfoot-> no 256 color term
<smallfoot-> all cool things are in fedora
<bazhang> !ot | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Daekdroom> /usr/ merge is still not done?
<jbicha> smallfoot-: what's so cool about /usr merge?
<sam-c> python 3.x still crashing?!
<smallfoot-> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<micahg> smallfoot-: not a bug, nothing published in quantal
<smallfoot-> so nobody can fix this?
<micahg> smallfoot-: not a bug :)
<smallfoot-> not a bug
<smallfoot-> but something doesnt work
<micahg> not a problem even, quantal should have the latest versions
<smallfoot-> i think quantal only have 1.4
<smallfoot-> not 1.5.9
<micahg> no, there's just nothing published, if the PPA owner wants to update for quantal, they can
<smallfoot-> tell the ppa owner to do that
<micahg> you can do so
<smallfoot-> i dont know that due
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<smallfoot-> thanks, i told that guy
<smallfoot-> "Message sent to Scott Ritchie"
<BluesKaj> looks like I have java problems with Firefox on Kubuntu 12.10. Is there anything I should check for besides the plugins ? ...chromium works fine btw..
<smallfoot-> alt+F4 doesn't work
<micahg> BluesKaj: can you be more specific?
<smallfoot-> all the window shortcuts are gone
<BluesKaj> micahg:  buttons and borders to dailogs etc are missing or hidden , if one searches around by clicking on parts of the page one can click on an event or option etc and it works , just can't see them
<micahg> BluesKaj: if this with icedtea-6-plugin or icedtea-7-plugin?
<BluesKaj> micahg:  this is on game page btw , it's played in a browser , it's a strategy game with very little "action" ..icedtea 6 plugin
<BluesKaj> the plugin doesn't help , the page was acting in a similar fashion , before installing icedtea, micahg
<micahg> BluesKaj: here are the bug reporting guidelines for Firefox in Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<BluesKaj> micahg:  yeah , ok
<smallfoot-> everytime i press the clock in gnome-panel (i use classic session) the gnome-panel crashes :(
<IdleOne> stop pressing clock
<smallfoot-> ok
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: you're running alpha, things break, stop working, refuse to do anything without prior notice. easiest way to get these things fixed is to report bugs
<johnjohn101> can i make a suggestion for unity and dash? to see what you guys think?
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<IdleOne> johnjohn101: you can but best way to make suggestions would be to file a bug and in the title mark it as a WISH
<johnjohn101> i think better integration between look up and the virtual keyboard (on board) so that the keyboard isn't in the way.
<johnjohn101> maybe a way to launch it from dash and position out of the way.
<johnjohn101> IdleOne: so do this through launchpad?
<IdleOne> correct
<johnjohn101> is there a way to move onboard (virtual keyboard) to a different part of screen?
<IdleOne> you file a bug like normal except that in the bug title you put WISH: title goes here.
<IdleOne> johnjohn101: I don't know, sorry.
<johnjohn101> it's ok
<johnjohn101> I'm loving this distro so far.  definitely the best ubuntu ever
<johnjohn101> ok, there is  a move button on the keyboard.
<johnjohn101> and onboard uses an indicator. so I can get what I want.
<trism> johnjohn101: maybe bug 915250 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915250 in unity (Ubuntu) "Onboard doesn't work with unity dash (but it works with unity-2d)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915250
<trism> johnjohn101: no wait, that version of onboard is already in quantal
<johnjohn101> its working here
<aljosa> i'm on ubuntu 12.04 and do-release-upgrade -d doesn't give me 12.10-dev. did i forgot something?
<trism> aljosa: software-properties-gtk; select "For any new version" on the Updates tab
<aljosa> trism: thanks
<smallfoot-> im using 12.10 and i have python2.7.3
<smallfoot-> does anyone else have this too?
<trism> smallfoot-: that would be the version in quantal, why?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-27
<smallfoot-> trism, I use Quantal (upgraded from Precise), when I type 'python --version', it says 2.7.3
<trism> smallfoot-: yes, that is the version of python2.7, what is the problem?
<smallfoot-> i thought they removed python 2?
<smallfoot-> and is ONLY gonna have python 3 installed?
<smallfoot-> and that /usr/bin/python will be version 3
<trism> smallfoot-: python2.7 will still be in the repos, python3 is python3.2
<trism> smallfoot-: I think the plan is only python3 on the iso though
<smallfoot-> oh
<Daekdroom> Yeah, and that means they'll focus on making the transition for what's in the ISO.
<smallfoot-> wont they make /usr/bin/python be py3?
<smallfoot-> and let /usr/bin/python2 be py2?
<smallfoot-> do i need the package 'linux-firmware' installed?
<Daekdroom> Possible.
<Daekdroom> Why remove it?
<smallfoot-> oh, it depends on 'linux-generic'
<smallfoot-> so i guess i neeed it
<smallfoot-> because i dont want binary blobs on my systme
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Alpha3 Released http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-3/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Chromeboy> Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my 12.04 to 12.10, what's the best way to go about this for a machine inside virtual box?
<FernandoMiguel> Chromeboy: the usual way: update-manager -d
<FernandoMiguel> or cli way: do-release-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade | Chromeboy
<ubottu> Chromeboy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Chromeboy> I tried both of those routes but I kept getting a return that there were no updates
<Chromeboy> ubottu: thanks for the links
<ubottu> Chromeboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FernandoMiguel> Chromeboy: lsb_release -a says what?
<Chromeboy> FernandoMiguel: 12.10 - I feel like such a tool, sorry for wasting your time, but thanks for the help.
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> welcome to +1
<FernandoMiguel> do a reboot and make sure everything is working
<Chromeboy> FernandoMiguel: I was looking at System Settings - Details
<FernandoMiguel> at least for me, current kernel is failing to resume from suspend.. need to debug that and file a bug
<Chromeboy> thanks for the welcome :)
<Chromeboy> yeah, at least now I know not to trust the details pane
<Chromeboy> still says 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> or wallpapers or logins info
<genii-around> Is anyone else getting where if you boot recovery, then choose enable networking.. it wants to now jump to runlevel 2 and start the dm ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-28
<ksbalaji> Now-a-days somehow I feel that a few persons have left from the development team. This is not to hurt anybody please. A lot of unstabilities in LTS 10.04 could be the reason to feel this way
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> is there an ubuntu develop chat?
<BluesKaj> don't see one
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-devwl
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> odd , I already tried that and it was empty, now it's populated
<BluesKaj> oops checked back , misspelled ....coffee, coffee, coffee! . Must be too early still :)
<gnomefreak> its 7am here
<BluesKaj> same here
<gnomefreak> bge back a bit later im going for coffee and read
<philballew> What package would i report a bug against with the web-apps?
<MrChrisDruif> philballew; just a wild guess: webapps ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't know
<penguin42> web-apps ?
<philballew> maybe, I just need to see if its a separate package for each website
<Daekdroom> Report it against the project.
<philballew> Daekdroom, alright
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-29
<david0rk> Hi all
<david0rk> anyone on? or napping?
 * PatrickDK beats david0rk for disturbing the peace
<david0rk> sorry!  just looking for info on a module.  cant find the source anywhere, but its here in my kernel.
<PatrickDK> then it's in the kernel source
<david0rk> well, yeah.
<david0rk> but its not.
<david0rk> lol.
<david0rk> or, maybe i cant find it is a better way to describe the situation.
<david0rk> i just want to rebuild 1 module, due to a vendor changing an ID on a device...
<david0rk> i've found the headers and makefile...
<david0rk> just no .c files\
<trism> david0rk: which module, out of curiosity
<david0rk> au0828
<david0rk> and i understand by changing the id and rebuilding the module, i'm responsible for any segfaults, or crashing and burning of my system.
<david0rk> i will take my segfault like a man if one does result.
<PatrickDK> your responsible for that even if you don't :)
<david0rk> true.
<david0rk> wait a damned minute.
<trism> david0rk: drivers/media/video/au0828/
<david0rk> the source package is  just a tarball.... not the actual expanded source.
<david0rk> derp.   i kinda figured apt-get would magically unpack it for me.
<trism> david0rk: yes
<david0rk> sorry, i love apt.  years on fedora and opensuse...  the horror.   Kinda forget sometimes apt doesn't allways DWIM.
<trism> david0rk: if you: apt-get source package_name; it will unpack it, but linux-source is just a binary package for the tarball, I imagine it is assumed most won't actually build in /usr/src/
<david0rk> nooooooo!  the driver was scrapped in 3.0
<trism> david0rk: are you sure? I see it in linus's tree in drivers/media/video/au0828/
<david0rk> yeah, this is a syntek card
<david0rk> 	{ USB_DEVICE(0x05e1, 0x0400),		.driver_info = AU0828_BOARD_SYNTEK_TELEDONGLE }   < from kernel source from 08
<david0rk> old source  http://pastebin.com/8tvpcged
<david0rk> http://pastebin.com/v4qCqCTE  < new source.   completely removed the syntek code.
<david0rk> particularly the   USB_DEVICE(0x05e1, 0x0400),  .driver_info = AU0828_BOARD_SYNTEK_TELEDONGLE  bit,  which should be 0x0480 for my device.
<david0rk> oh well, more tinkering.  maybe theres a seperate module elsewhere
<david0rk> Yaay, back.
<david0rk> found disturbing things.
<david0rk> sudo insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-27-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/au0828/au0828.ko insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/3.2.0-27-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/au0828/au0828.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<david0rk> and thats with no modifications.
<IdleOne> simplew: link is in the topic
<simplew> where can i download the quantal live cd daily build?
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<simplew> IdleOne: thats not LIVE cd
<IdleOne> yes it is
<simplew> IdleOne: it says desktop CD, i dont see any there saying its live
<IdleOne> even says so in the url
<simplew> only in the url
<IdleOne> the desktop cd is the Live cd
<IdleOne> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all.
<IdleOne> The only way for that to happen is for it to be live
<IdleOne> you might want to read the warning on that page also before you complain it doesn't fit on a cd
<simplew> IdleOne: your right sorry, but i have unsqached and in boot theres no vmlinux file
<simplew> IdleOne: i mean i did unsquashfs
<simplew> and it in /boot theres no vmlinux file to boot, so how is going to to boot'
<simplew> IdleOne: see http://privatepaste.com/0383b3d9f1
<simplew> and inside /boot/grub theres a single file: gfxblacklist.txt
<IdleOne> yeah, that is something I know nothing about, sorry.
<simplew> IdleOne: whats the url to get alpha3 live cd?
<trism> simplew: the kernel that is booted isn't in the squashfs
<IdleOne> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-3/
<simplew> IdleOne: and thats the live cd?
<trism> simplew: as is the last link IdleOne gave
<IdleOne> I already told you, the Desktop CD == Live CD
<simplew> IdleOne: ah ok , thanks :)
<IdleOne> Welcome.
<simplew> IdleOne: lets see if this release install grub and kernel boot files properly
<osmosis> packages are broken for https://launchpad.net/~sroecker/+archive/oneiric
<osmosis> 404  http://ppa.launchpad.net/sroecker/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<sarnl> How to show an exported GMenu in unity?
<helene> I tried several binary packages from AMD/ATI, and they all fail to compile DKMS
<helene>  sudo ./make.sh  AMD kernel module generator version 2.1 doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.a .??* *.symvers make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-6-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/fglrx-8.961/2.6.x modules make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-6-generic'   CC [M]  /usr/src/fglrx-8.961/2.6.x/firegl_public.o /usr/src/fglrx-8.961/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function ‘KCL_MEM_AllocLi
<helene> they funny thing is, it looks like Ubuntus own packages also have to compile DKMS, and they succeed
<helene> of course I ended up download from AMD because the official packages were giving me a black screen
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks MrChrisDruif , and ho're you ?
<BluesKaj> oops :) how're you
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good
<MrChrisDruif> =)
 * BluesKaj gulps more coffee to awaken
<MrChrisDruif> @14:00 CEST I've got a birthday party of my little niece.
<MrChrisDruif> She became 13
<BluesKaj> CEST?
<BluesKaj> a teenager at last , bet she couldn't wait :)
<sarnl> I need help with GMenuModel exporter
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif:  i got it , central european summer time
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah
<MrChrisDruif> So in about an hour ^_^
<BluesKaj> EDT (eastern daylight time) here
<MrChrisDruif> So it's about 7 am?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> Canada here
<MrChrisDruif> Holland here
<penguin42> and how is Holland ?
<MrChrisDruif> Today: sunny!
<penguin42> bah, that's where our sun is
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, sorry. We didn't mean to steal it or anything...it just favored us today..
<penguin42> well, send us some Droste chocolate to compensate
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<jokerdino> hi jbicha. just wondering about the gnome-shell remix flavour?
<jokerdino> is there any room for helping out?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<elijah> Will 12.10 be getting the 3.5 kernel? I hear their is code to help with bufferbloat in 3.5.
<penguin42> elijah: Yes
<penguin42> elijah: It's already got the 3.5.0 pre-releases
<elijah> penguin42: Thanks so much!
<penguin42> elijah: Actually, looking at the logs - I think it is already on 3.5
<bekks> It is.
<elijah> penguin42: Can you link me to the logs?
<penguin42> elijah: hmm I think this might be the current one http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.5.0-6.6/changelog
<penguin42> elijah: It's a bit raw :-)
<Daekdroom>   [ Upstream Kernel Changes ]  * rebase to v3.5
<penguin42> nod
<elijah> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> anyone else on +1 missing a 'whois' command?
<trism> have it here, seems to be a dep of gnome-nettool though, so maybe missing a dep somewhere on kubuntu?
<penguin42> which package is it part of?
<penguin42> dpkg -S `which whois`
<trism> penguin42: whois
<penguin42> thanks
<smallfoot-> 12.10 have firefox 15
<smallfoot-> but firefox 16 will be released in october before 12.10 release
<smallfoot-> 12.10 will upgrade to firefox 16? when?
<Daekdroom> Eventually.
<bazhang> then there'll be a security update smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> oh i see
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you are using a development release. plan on having some issues
<smallfoot-> yes,  i have issues, its np :p
<bazhang> smallfoot-, participate in bug testing, helping fix things
<smallfoot-> or it works pretty great actually lol
<smallfoot-> except my wm hotkeys dont work
<bazhang> smallfoot-, using this channel to rant/complain is NOT the way to go
<smallfoot-> yeah, i clicked the report bug button many times when things crashed, i hope that helps
<smallfoot-> i havent rant complain about anything
<bazhang> smallfoot-, sure you have.
<smallfoot-> that was before, not now
<bazhang> smallfoot-, dont just log bugs, follow up on them
<smallfoot-> ya i do, i get emails when i get bugs reply
<Daekdroom> I have so many bug subscriptions I kinda forget about most of them.
<bazhang> ...
<ripps> Okay, I'm trying to upgrade to quantal, but I'm getting a ton of dependency issues it's like the gnome dependecies and unity dependencies hate each other
<ripps> This was a bit of a botched install, it started partially, but didn't finish, and now I can't get the dependencies straight and everything wants to remove each other
<Daekdroom> I don't think there's currently any dependency conflict between GNOME and Unity in the quantal repos.
<Daekdroom> It might be a deprecated package or an application that has to be rebuilt.
<ripps> Daekdroom: Is there any log I can share that might shed some light
<Daekdroom> You could pastebin what apt-get tells you when you try to use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ripps> Daekdroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118126/
<Daekdroom> ripps, have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<ripps> yes, but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and unity
<ripps> Daekdroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118131/
<Daekdroom> "15 upgraded, 13 newly installed, 5 to remove and 1212 not upgraded.782 not fully installed or removed." Huh that's a little messy
<ripps> your telling me :/
<Daekdroom> Well, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' is a command that should take care of the partially installed packages.
<ripps> okay, I'm doing that now, but there's still the 1212 packages sitting in limbo
<Daekdroom> I'm suspecting that finishing installing and configuring whatever was interrupted will fix the dependency issues of all updates.
<ripps> I've used the last 4 ubuntu releases without reinstalling, it might be time to clean house with a fresh install if I can't get the dependencies straight
<ripps> And I always install during alpha/beta, so I might have some cruft
<edgy> Hi, my monitor goes off and on on kubuntu
<edgy> is it only me?
<edgy> gnome works great
<ripps> Daekdroom: yeah, it still wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, etc
<IdleOne> what does gnome have to do with kubuntu?
<edgy> IdleOne: I am saying ubuntu works great but kubuntu doesn't
<edgy> IdleOne: which means it's not a hardware issue
<edgy> my eyes is hurting me, please help quickly
<FernandoMiguel> ripps: I've done 2 clean installs already, just for this cycle
<ripps> Can I clean install without touching my /home?
<ripps> I wish apt was smarter at describing what's wrong
<FernandoMiguel> ripps: sure
<FernandoMiguel> choose not to format when reinstalling
<FernandoMiguel> all system folders are deleted but home (maybe a few more) are left untouched
<ripps> gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0 : Depends: libgnome-desktop-3-4 (>= 3.5.3) but it is not going to be installed, gee how descriptive
<ripps> why can't it explain why it's not going to be installed
<FernandoMiguel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FernandoMiguel> seems I'm fine
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: (none)
<FernandoMiguel> guess I don't really need it
<ripps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118163/
<ripps> Daekdroom: here's apt-get -f install again, not sure if anything changed
<FernandoMiguel> libgnome-desktop-3-4:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 3.5.4-0ubuntu2
<Daekdroom> Do you have any other desktop environment (like GNOME Shell) installed?
<ripps> Daekdroom: yes, I used gnome-shell
<Daekdroom> I'd take the chance and let it remove ubuntu-desktop (which would install unity as well) and try install it again afterwards.
<ripps> It's my default desktop, I dont' really use Unity that much
<Daekdroom> Gah.
<Daekdroom> Let me rephrase that
<Daekdroom> I'd take the chance and let it remove the packages and try install ubuntu-desktop (which installs unity as well) afterwards.
<ripps> fine, let's try it out
<ripps> well, it removed ubuntu-desktop and unity, and unity seems to be holding ubuntu-desktop from being installed. I'll finish the rest of the upgrades before addressing it
<edgy> Hi, I need someone with kubuntu to cofirm whether the screen goes off and on after the latest updates
<ripps> when/if ubuntu gnome edition comes out, I'll probably switch to it so I don't get the unity depencies interfering with my install
<bekks> ripps: There wont be an ubuntu gnome edition.
<trism> bekks: did you see something about postponing/canceling https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-gnome-flavor ?
<bekks> trism: No. I just dont think Ubuntu will pick up a gnome edition again after retiring it in favour of Unity.
<inv_> Hello?
<IdleOne> hello
<inv_> I can't seem to get nvidia proprietary drivers for my GT 610 on 12.04, will they be available in 12.10?
<IdleOne> I have no clue
<BluesKaj> maybe he should have checked restricted/additional drivers
<IdleOne> or waited longer then 3 minutes for a reply
<inv_> How do I upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<inv_> I tried update-manager -d but it doesn't pop up a box or anything
<inv_> Hello?
<inv_> ah, nvm
<MrChrisDruif> Upgrade from 12.10 to 12.04?
<MrChrisDruif> That would be downgrading right? ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, I read it wrong...nvm ^_^
<Strav`>  He! I'm glancing at the design specification for ubuntu task switching (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EdrlUuZvA9P8-BZufUU2KlHGjg49p9UacF4MCL0U5uA/edit, version 0.1, march 2012), and I'm wondering what part of it should we expect in ubuntu 12.10? Anyone has an idea?
<Venom> wat time you go to bed?
<MrChrisDruif> Venom; I don't want to know
<Venom> i got to bed at 4am and wake up at 10 everday
<inv_> guys
<inv_> http://i.imgur.com/Z60yE.jpg
<inv_> drivers are there twice
<inv_> help?
<Venom> inv_: i cant help but that is why i avoid nvidia cards, i always have trouble with them
<inv_> my card sucks ass
<inv_> which is probably the reason
<Venom> no =D nvidia sucks ass =D, closed source lovers like microsoft *note i have nothing aginst closed source software
<Venom> inv_: did you see/hear what linus did to nvidia?
<Venom> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/linus-torvalds-says-f-k-you-to-nvidia/
<inv_> Venom, yeah lol
<inv_> btw
<inv_> are you using ubuntu 12.10?
<Strav`> inv_ you don't have installed any driver package or binaries yet? (got a similar issue with my amd apu, if I recall correctly, the proprietary driver I installed and the one in the repositories were listed in an identical manner in the driver's panel)
<inv_> Strav`, I couldn't on 12.04
<inv_> they didn't show
<Venom> inv_: no i am using kubuntu 12.04
<Venom> i hate unity =(
<inv_> I'm on 12.10, but settings -> details shows 12.04 lol
<Strav`> inv_: I suggest you remove all your video drivers, check what's listed and then install one; see if the listing is consistent.
<inv_> Venom, I'm forced to try to get a debian distro to work because asus can't get their sh*t together
<Venom> inv_: whats wrong with ASUS? my asus laptop runs Kubuntu very well
<Venom> in fact its perfect
<inv_> I have a new wireless card from them
<inv_> their drivers cause arch to crash
<inv_> well
<inv_> anything not debian based rather
<Strav`> inv_: I doubt the OEM of your card is asus.
<inv_> well
<inv_> the chipset maker is ralnk
<inv_> ralink*
<Strav`> then blame ralink
<inv_> lol
<Venom> my laptop is all intel so i guess thats why it works so well, intel is very good with Linux which is why i ALWAYS stick with intel hardware because i am a full time linux GEEK =D
<Venom> unlike nvidia intel is not afraid to release hardware specs
<Strav`> but intel do release shitty video drivers, most people agree that while nvidia are stinkin closed bin blobs, they to perform well; I personally cannot say the same with intel.
<inv_> guys, can you install 12.10 from these?
<inv_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Venom> well everyone has there opionions =D, my laptop has intel hd 3000 and it runs extermely well
<inv_> hd 3000?
<inv_> i7?
<Daekdroom> Comparing radeon, noveau and intel opensource drivers, I think intel is the one that has the performance closest to what you get on Windows.
<Strav`> Daekdroom: interesting. Just sad that intel doesn't do kick ass videocards :)
<Daekdroom> Well, their Windows drivers aren't state-of-art either, so...
<Venom> how unichrome?
<ripps> Daekdroom: good news, after everything was done installing, I tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it worked, thanks for your help earlier
<Daekdroom> ripps, you're welcome.
<ripps> now to reboot and see if everything works
<Strav`> This whole video card drivers mess is seriously hindering linux desktop adoption back - from games to CAD software. I recently spoke to MOI3D main dev, wondering why there was little to no precision modeling software for linux (think of the likes of Autocad, Rhinoceros3D, Solidworks) and his response was: "Right now I am not planning on a separate Linux-native port though, probably the #1 reason preventing it (aside from just the plain
<Strav`> work involved) is the poor state of 3D accelerated video drivers on Linux - it's a major requirement for a CAD program to have good solid video driver support and right now on any random Linux system the quality of the video drivers can be quite poor and it's very difficult for a 3D specific program to function very well in the presence of bad video drivers."
<MrChrisDruif> Intel does indeed provide all the specs for open source people to create their own drivers.
<MrChrisDruif> You might even say that you'd get better performance with Intel cards in Linux then Windows
<Strav`> I pity the man who wish to work with z-brush on an intel card.
<Strav`> That's it. I'm off trolling the blender channel to know if there's something that can be done for precision modeling (I just had my first 3d printing experience and hell it would have been nice to work on linux for that)
<MrChrisDruif> Strav`; what was the 3d software you used?
<Strav`> MrChrisDruif: for my 3d printing stuff: Rhino. I know I could use any box-editing based software but for highly technical stuff, that won't do. The workflow is just to tedious.
 * MrChrisDruif never heard of Rhino...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll google it
<Strav`> Rhinoceros3D, in my opinion: far superior to Autocad for 3D modeling and far more intuitive than Solidworks.
<Strav`> MrChrisDruif: btw, I've done a lot of searching and it seems that the best alternative you can get under "gnu/linux", is sadly to use MOI3D version 3 on top of WINE (most of these other CAD softwares won't even run with WINE)
<MrChrisDruif> Strav`; ever played with Blender?
<MrChrisDruif> Do note that I've never used it myself, nor am I someone with experience with 3d modeling software
<Strav`> MrChrisDruif: yes I've played with blender, but not enough to my taste. My main experience resides with 3dsmax.
<MrChrisDruif> Well consider playing some more with it, as it's native software for linux
<Strav`> MrChrisDruif: I'm well aware of that. The main problem is: blender is not build for precision editing. What you need for highly technical, precise modelling is nurbs and the nurbs implementation in blender is kinda weak (let alone the utilities to work with your nurbs surfaces afterware)
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-22
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bcurtiswx> my USB audio devices don't show in sound settings
<bcurtiswx> happened a few times now
<bcurtiswx> i just have to re plug them in, but i'm wondering if there's a more permanent solution
<bcurtiswx> i have one USB headset and one USB desktop speaker set
<wilee-nilee> bcurtiswx, They show in lsusb?
<holstein> bcurtiswx: that happens.. i would plan on replugging at boot.. i prefer that
<holstein> bcurtiswx: the alsa hardware ID's can jump at boot.. and change between boots.. but, if you plug after the OS loads, you should get the same thing each time
<bcurtiswx> wilee-nilee, one does and one does not
<bcurtiswx> holstein, why would an end user want to keep unplugging and plugging in every boot?
<bcurtiswx> wilee-nilee, but neither show on sound settings
<holstein> bcurtiswx: ?
<holstein> bcurtiswx: as i explained, the ID's can jump
<holstein> bcurtiswx: also, the experience you are having would be another good reason
<wilee-nilee> bcurtiswx, I would defer to holstein here.
<holstein> bcurtiswx: what would i do? install a supported version of ubuntu and test.. file bugs as far upstream as you can, with alsa for example.. make sure you mention to the vendor of the hardware to the issues you are having if they are providing a driver for linux
<bcurtiswx> holstein, what you're saying is there's a bug in ALSA ID's
<holstein> bcurtiswx: no
<holstein> bcurtiswx: what i am saying is literally what i am saying, friend
<holstein> bcurtiswx: thos ID's can change.. the headset might be hw:2 and the usb sound card might be hw:1.. you reboot, and that is different
<bcurtiswx> holstein, changing ID's seems like a bug to me
<holstein> bcurtiswx: when i am dealing with users installing and using audio devices with ubuntustudio, i suggest having one device.. disabling the internal in the bios, for example
<holstein> bcurtiswx: you can file a bug against alsa for that, or go right to alsa to file
<holstein> bcurtiswx: im sure you dont want to disable anything in the bios
<holstein> bcurtiswx: here are 2 key bottom line issues to keep in mind.. 1. none of these devices officially support linux 2. ubuntu's testing release doesnt promise "use as many usb audio devices as you like with flawless performance"
<bcurtiswx> holstein, so this stops the sound settings from seeing the USB devices ?
<holstein> bcurtiswx: the ID issue is a known issue, and can be addressed, if one wants, but i dont think that is cause the issues you are having.. its just a reason i would state for plugging them in
<holstein> bcurtiswx: *anything* could be causing the sound settings from seeing the USB devices
<holstein> bcurtiswx: you are on a testing release.. but the ID issue is a known issue
<holstein> bcurtiswx: on my main production machine, if i leave my flipcam plugged in at boot, it wont boot linux
<holstein> bcurtiswx: nothing about linux states "full flip cam support", and nothing about the flipcam states "full linux support", so i just unplug and boot the machine
<bcurtiswx> holstein, OK
<sercon01> quit
<sercon01> q
<sercon01> close
<rymate1234> is the ubuntu daily build using Mir yet?
<trism> rymate1234: not yet, bug 1203207
<ubottu> bug 1203207 in mir (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203207
<Pici> Thats not a very descriptive bug
<Pici> oh
<trism> yeah a bit confusing between mir the display server and Main Inclusion Request
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> is it possible to update 13.04 to 13.10?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> update-manager -d
<rymate1234> kthnx
<FernandoMiguel> or do-release-upgrade -d
<rymate1234> welp
<rymate1234> here goes nothing
<rymate1234> update to 13.10 takes looooooong time
<holstein> rymate1234: and, it might fail
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> shit
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rymate1234> meeeh
<holstein> its not released yet
<rymate1234> I can't imagine much families will be in this channel anyway
<IdleOne> doesn't matter if they are here or not. Please respect the rules
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-23
<Whix> hey hey anyone ears up
<Whix> anyone ear up for iwlwifi
<rymate1234> welp
<rymate1234> I am seriously regretting my decision not to upgrade to 13.10
<hachre> rymate1234: so why arent you upgrading now?
<rymate1234> wait i misphrased that
<rymate1234> I'm regretting my decision to upgrade to it
<rymate1234> In order for my wireless card to work, a usb adaptor based upon the RealTek 8188cus chip, I needed to install a driver from https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/
<rymate1234> however the kernel module doesn't compile under 13.10
<hachre> damn
<hachre> I have had a problem like that too
<hachre> ended up compiling my own vanilla kernel and compiling the module as well
<rymate1234> yeah
<rymate1234> problem is without that module I can only connect to unprotected wifi points
<rymate1234> and there aren't any near me
<hachre> sucks
<rymate1234> I'll just wait for an update for that .deb package
<rymate1234> or invest in a new adaptor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Captain_Proton> Where do I find ubuntuone-indicator for 13.10
<FundyChristian> !ops | Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<ubottu> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Shipp> hey everyone I have a problem with ubuntu 13.10 booted into windows 8 which i hate to do but had to for work anyways when i went back to boot into ubuntu it is stuck on the splash screen and help would be great.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Shipp
<ubottu> Shipp: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, I assume here you have a oem W8 and it is uefi
<Shipp> yes been running ubuntu on it for long time
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, I assume you know 13.10 is in development as well.
<genii> Everyone needs to move to coreboot
<Shipp> yes i know
<Shipp> it was fine till i went into windows and then back again
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, So what is your definition of stuck at the splash screen?
<Shipp> been using 13.10 for about a week after it came out
<Shipp> well
<Shipp> the screen that has ubuntu on it with the cirles that do like a count down
<Shipp> make sense
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, It would except for the vague nature of it. So you had saucy working fine and now its not?
<Shipp> yes correct
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, this is probably beyond any efficient fix by me, I hate to waste our time, I want breakfast. ;) If ot were me and a fix was longer then a reinstall I would reinstall.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<wilee-nilee> or load the clones I always make
<Shipp> i think i seen a error something like lightdm fail
<Shipp> cant go to forums as we know they are down
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, Yeah you can turn off the splash from the grub menu and see the text.
<Shipp> yes i did that
<wilee-nilee> I figured you probably had
<Shipp> guess that will teach me to boot into windows
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, Should not be a problem in general, I have W8 and 3 linux on one HD, but all msdos no uefi.
<Shipp> oh i know i have it on 3 laptops and all are running ubuntu and windows 8
<Shipp> i did do a update right before i left ubuntu
<Shipp> so i think that may have had something to do with it
<Shipp> and google is no help it wants to take me to answers on the forums lol
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, Was there a kernel update I saw one a couple of days ago I think, not sure if relevant but you might try the various kernels still there.
<Shipp> i did
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, So in text it must stop somewhere.
<Shipp> yes it does
<wilee-nilee> Shipp, generally that is a key, can you share that with the channel if it is relevant.
<Shipp> hmm let me boot into it on that laptop and i will share one sec
<Shipp> ok last few lines are
<Shipp> lightdm display manager      (fail)
<Shipp> send event to indoicator  ( fail)
<Shipp> mount netwrok ok
<Shipp> samba ok
<Shipp> stopping light dm display manager
<Shipp> that is where it stops
<Ampelbein> Shipp: What's in /var/log/xorg.log?
<Shipp> yes
<Ampelbein> Actually it's called Xorg.0.log
<Shipp> i do not see that log
<Ampelbein> Shipp: You have no /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Shipp> where is it located should it show in this text
<Ampelbein> Shipp: It should be on your laptop, in the /var/log directory, named Xorg.0.log . You can also check the /var/log/lightdm for logfiles and errors.
<Shipp> all i did was hit Esc on the splash screen to get to this text
<Ampelbein> nvm me.
<Shipp> prolly be faster to do a reinstall
<Friberg> Soo, Just upgraded all packages on my system. X says it can't find my settings and that I need to configure them manually.. X is an asshole :(
<Friberg> Running HD 7970
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean
<Friberg> Sorry. The message is : "The system is running in low-graphics mode", "Your screen, graphics card and input devices could not be detected correctly. You need to configure these yourself."
<Friberg> I guess this OS still doesn't support 6 monitor setup, nor Radeon HD-cards..
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> I would love to have 2
<FernandoMiguel> and you have 6
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-24
<k1l_> after making a compiz reset unity works again on 13.10. just have to rearrange the launcher again. but the global menue doesnt work, any solution or problem known?
<SharkMuttleworth> k1l_: Have you tried XFCE instead?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wilee-nilee> 3rd party app here anyone getting ubuntu-tweak to work in saucy?
 * holstein hasnt tried yet
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Worked at first, heh when it was just raring to go lol.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: you use it to mess with unity?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Mainly I use the shell and use the janitor an easy cheat.
<holstein> i used to use it for the ppa management, which i thought was pretty nice
<wilee-nilee> does have a button side changer and some other tweaks, not a bad app really
<wilee-nilee> yeah ppa to here somewhat.
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Thought of you when I listened to this lately. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xql3l9UmEqw
<wilee-nilee> trilok gurtu yowser
<holstein> :)
<wilee-nilee> both sides of the pulse, thats why I loved playing Jazz
<wilee-nilee> and everywhere in between, lol
<bcurtiswx> I'm having trouble with the nvidia 319 drivers, not sure this is the right channel, but it only gives my second monitor a 800x600 resolution, when it really can handle 1440x900 idk how to fix that
<phillw> hi folks, at this stage is it worth reporting up that virtual-manager (kvm) is causing a kernel panic on the host machine using saucy when starting up a virtual machine (also saucy), or should I wait a while longer?
<wilee-nilee> phillw, You might check in #vbox, not sure it is saucy in the vm.
<wilee-nilee> or if kvm is vbox I have never used that desktop.
<phillw> wilee-nilee: it runs fine with virtual box, only crashing with virt-manager
<wilee-nilee> ah
<phillw> virt-manager is the gui for virsh
<wilee-nilee> yeah I have not used it but once, that does sound like a bug though.
<phillw> okies, I'll raise a bug and look for the kernel panic dump.
<phillw> yeah, saucy runs fine in 12.10 kvm version. (just installed it)
<trism> phillw: I notice bug 1204005 don't know if it is related
<ubottu> bug 1204005 in linux (Ubuntu) "[saucy] kvm host hangs of guest boot with 3.10.0-5" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204005
<phillw> ah, thanks, I'll go have a look.
<phillw> that looks like it.
<phillw> but, as it is kernel crash, I'll raise a new bug mentioning it.
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-25
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-26
<kdef> help
<bazhang> with what
<kdef> I want to buy a keyboard with additional language on the keys.... only cheap one I found is a wireless bluetooth one...
<kdef> it would be ideal but I don't know if bluetooth works well in ubuntu or not
<kdef> any idea?
<bazhang> which version
<bazhang> this channel is for support of 13.10
<kdef> I don't know... I keep updating but
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smallfoot-> Why there is no openness and transparency? You can see no details on what's new in Ubuntu alpha
<smallfoot-> there are no news, notes, or anything
<smallfoot-> Also why can't you search for saucy packages on packages.ubuntu.com?
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com only shows released versions. people using saucy should be experienced enough to know they can use apt-cache search to search for packages.
<wilee-nilee> smallfoot- The developments do not reach there until release
<IdleOne> as far as release notes goes. Saucy is in alpha, things may work great or they can all explode in a moment.
<smallfoot-> but why doesn't anyone fix packages.ubuntu.com so it works with unreleased versions too? any reason?
<bazhang> thats not something that needs fixing
<smallfoot-> I understand saucy is alpha, but in prior Ubuntu versions, there were always more information and release notes even on alphas
<IdleOne> yes, because then users with less experience might start using saucy packages in raring
<IdleOne> which is a bad idea
<smallfoot-> why is that such a bad idea?
<bazhang> release notes? release means...
<smallfoot-> I remember 12.10 used to have release notes on alphas
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: mixing packages from different versions can cause unexpected behaviour and bugs
<smallfoot-> IdleOne, then I think saucy packages should still be browsable, but it should be a <h1>Mixing packages form a different version can cause unexpected behaviour and bugs</h1> on the page
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: or experienced users can use the package managers and we don't have to risk users ignoring warnings
<smallfoot-> If users ignore warnings, then that is their fault
<IdleOne> I'll remember that next time you ask a support question :)
<smallfoot-> Anyone running saucy ? How does it work?
<IdleOne> you can download the iso and test it.
<ikonia> it's currently full of holes and all over the place. I'd advise you only play with it if you are very confident
<smallfoot-> Yeah, but I was wondering if anyone can say "Noooo!! don't do it! don't even think about it, it crashes every hour" or say "I've been using it for months, its rock-solid"
<smallfoot-> ikonia, I see! thanks! :)
<IdleOne> There is a big warning on the wiki that says " It works but may explode" <-paraphrasing
<IdleOne> also you have been testing +1 long enough to stop asking these questions every 6 months
<rymate1234> hey guys
<smallfoot-> hey, do you know who i am? :D
<smallfoot-> hiya! :)
<rymate1234> trying to get my wireless drivers from here https://code.google.com/p/realtek-8188cus-wireless-drivers-3444749-ubuntu-1304/ compiled on 13.10
<smallfoot-> IdleOne, sometimes I've ran the alpha and beta and it been pretty bad, other times I've run and its been solid
<rymate1234> however compiling nets me this error http://pastebin.com/28WYFHfp
<rymate1234> how do I fix?
<ikonia> thats not going to work with your current kernel at this time
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> what's the issue?
<ikonia> looks like quite a lot of issues, the main one I see is a reference to a function in a header that's different to what it expects
<ikonia> but there are a few other errors that maybe worse (but no obvious) and a few warnings which may cause problems
<rymate1234> so I just have to wait for a fix?
<ikonia> well, not-ones going to fix it unless you feed back to it
<rymate1234> I have done
<rymate1234> was just wondering if there was a way to fix iy
<rymate1234> *it
<rymate1234> ah well
<ikonia> if you understand how it hooks into the kernel, it probably won't be that bad to change the reference it's making,
<ikonia> but that will need to be done either upstream or patched in the ubuntu kernel (doubtful)
<ikonia> it could be worse though as I'm only just glancing through your paste
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> so could I potentially downgrade kernel?
<rymate1234> or not
<ikonia> errr why would you do that ?
<ikonia> I'm not aware of 13.10 offering lower kernel versions
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, anyone know how I can change the screen timeout settings (when it blanks the display) in Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ampelbein> DreamPCs: "Ctrl-A :" "idle off"
<brainwash> Ampelbein: are you sure he is talking about (gnu) screen?
<Ampelbein> brainwash: oh. My word, I think you are right. Heh.
<DreamPCs> In a terminal?
<Ampelbein> DreamPCs: I was thinking you were talking about the program "screen".
<DreamPCs> Oh sorry, no I mean X (or I guess Mir in Ubuntu 13.10
<Ampelbein> DreamPCs: I guess it depends on the desktop environment.
<DreamPCs> Unity
<Ampelbein> Don't know then.
<DreamPCs> Ok, thanks.
<Ampelbein> DreamPCs: A bit of googling unearthed http://askubuntu.com/questions/177348/how-do-i-disable-the-screensaver-lock-in-12-04 - does that work in 13.10 still?
<DreamPCs> Damn that was it! Thanks Ampelbein
<DreamPCs> I thought it was related to Mir and not Unity, I guess that's why I couldn't find any info on it.
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<joshlegs> hi!
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-27
<vivid> is traditional xorg available as an option for 13.10/unity?
<trism> vivid: based on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037401.html that would seem to be the case, but mir hasn't landed yet so hard to say
<vivid> oh, well as long as im not forced transition at this point
<vivid> because i need nvidia+x11 still and probably will for quite some time
<[Ch4m3l30n]> I'm trying to find out which version of BlueZ will be in Ubuntu 13.10. Can anybody indicate which or point me to where I can find that information? I'm not having luck locating the information on the Ubuntu Wiki. Thx in advance.
<[Ch4m3l30n]> I found the following comment from earlier this month on a launchpad bug to upgrade to the BlueZ 5.x stack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1162781/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1162781 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluez package out of date, 5.3 is available" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<[Ch4m3l30n]> LOL; jynx
<[Ch4m3l30n]> Now I'm responding to bots! I should just go to bed.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soc> is it intentional that the release-notes for alpha/beta/... releases don't mention anymore how one can upgrade existing installations?
<BluesKaj> anyone who updates and dist-upgrades today might lose VLC if installed , easily solved thought , just re-nstall it
<BluesKaj> soc, upgrade to the next OS or just existing packages?
<soc> next OS
<kdef> ubuntu forums still down?
<kdef> they don't use ubuntu servers?   maybe they use windows servers? :D
<IdleOne> Did you try going to ubuntuforums.org ?
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: It's still down from here.
<IdleOne> Ampelbein: indeed. I should have mentioned kdef's nick in my post
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: Ah, I see.
<penguin42> intresting, personal mounts have moved to /media/username/whatever
<penguin42> gah, this is gently confusing lots of stuff - like my gnucash trying to open the file it normally opens that's normally in /media/crypt
<penguin42> (but probably is the right things to do)
<thetinyjesus> hey guys question for you all, im trying to install ps3mediaserver from backports and not 100% sure how
<thetinyjesus> i tried install ps3mediaserver/raring-backports no success
<bazhang> raring questions in #ubuntu please
<thetinyjesus> its not a raring question im running 13.10 trying to install ps3mediaserver from raring backports
<bazhang> !find ps3mediaserver saucy
<ubottu> Package/file ps3mediaserver does not exist in saucy
<Daekdroom> thetinyjesus, ps3mediaserver apparently is not even a package in the official repos.
<thetinyjesus> ive installed ps3mediaserver for the past 4 years but simply sudo apt-get install ps3mediaserver
<thetinyjesus> by
<Daekdroom> !find ps3mediaserver raring
<Daekdroom> !find ps3mediaserver quantal
<ubottu> Package/file ps3mediaserver does not exist in raring
<ubottu> Package/file ps3mediaserver does not exist in quantal
<jtaylor> installing raring backports on 13.10 makes no sense
<thetinyjesus> ah okay its my fault not giving full info
<thetinyjesus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happy-neko/ps3mediaserver
<thetinyjesus> is the ppa for it
<jtaylor> backports are backported from(!) 13.10
<Daekdroom> thetinyjesus, you most likely had a different repo that had it
<thetinyjesus> that ppa is for raring not 13.10
<thetinyjesus> idk how to use it on 13.10
<jtaylor> change the line in your sources.d from saucy to raring
<Daekdroom> Although if you were clueless about doing that, I hardly think you should be using 13.10, specially this early in the development.
<jtaylor> or ask the ppa to provide a 13.10 package
<thetinyjesus> i wasn't clueless to doing that, i simply forgot that it wasnt an offical ppa..
<thetinyjesus> official
<Daekdroom> I don't see how that it's not an official PPA (most aren't, anyway) affects it.
<bazhang> very few are official
<Daekdroom> software-properties-gtk, or however it's called, also should allow you to change that
<thetinyjesus> well got it to work
<thetinyjesus> for some reason it took a few tries ubuntu kept switching it from raring back to saucy  not sure why
<thetinyjesus> trying to remove unity-lens-shopping its telling me to remove unity-scope-home are they the same?
<Daekdroom> thetinyjesus, unity-lens-shopping is a requirement for unity-scope-home
<thetinyjesus> ah so its non removable due to dependencies now?
#ubuntu+1 2013-07-28
<smallfoot> Can someone update Wayland and Weston packages to latest in saucy?
<IdleOne> smallfoot: you are banned in this channel and know it, eveading the ban by not identifying to your nickserv account is against channel and freenode policy
<smallfoot> but I am identified to nickserv
<smallfoot> but I have a new nickname
<smallfoot> without the - at the end
<smallfoot> cuz some jerk have klined me, so i cant even get online on whole freenode network
<smallfoot> cuz soon as I identify, i get connection closed
 * wilee-nilee remembers now why I had them in ignore
<IdleOne> smallfoot: so you are evading by using a different nick, same difference.
<smallfoot> yes, but im not evading the ubuntu ban, im evading the network ban
<smallfoot> so thats different
<smallfoot> also, i've changed cuz i was bad before, but now am good
<smallfoot> i wont cuss anymore in the ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> you are also evading the ubuntu ban by joining this channel using a different account. The ban is not placed on the nickserv account name it is placed on the user, in this case, you.
<IdleOne> So, I would ask that you not evade the ban and first resolve your kline with freenode and when that is resolved you can join #ubuntu-ops and resolve the bans in the ubuntu channels
<smallfoot> i emailed em, they didnt reply
<smallfoot> and im probably banned from ubuntu-ops, idk
<smallfoot> i didnt come here make any trouble, im changed, i just came here to say u guys put new wayland and weston, so that ubuntu will be a better product so that mark shuttleworth can get more money to buy a new crib and stuff
<IdleOne> You will have to wait for freenode staff to reply, until then you are ban evading and I am asking you to please part all ubuntu channels you are banned in.
<smallfoot> okay
<smallfoot> see, usually u wud tell u to fuck off, but am nice, so i listen to u, i've changed
<smallfoot> bye and take care!! keep it real!
<penguin42> hmph, where did my USB thumb disappear to over night
<penguin42> back if I go to previous kernel
<penguin42> yep, definitely fine on previous kernel
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<penguin42> what kernel are you on?
<BluesKaj> I'm experimenting with a debian custom kernel atm, l 3.9-11.dmz.1-liquorix-amd64 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT
<BluesKaj> err 3.9-11.dmz.1-liquorix-amd64 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT
<penguin42> ah, ok, I can't see if you have the same+1 as me
<BluesKaj> works well , it's fast, but everything still works
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the latest 13.10 default is 3.10.0-5.15 in my list
<nyuszika7h> is there an alpha or something for 13.10 already?
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, alpha 2 is out
<nyuszika7h> ah
 * nyuszika7h likes testing alphas
<BluesKaj> click on the topic url
<nyuszika7h> in VMs ofc :P
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<nyuszika7h> ok, thanks
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Looks like this one is from saucy-proposed
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the kernel I'm using is 3.10.0-5-generic
<BluesKaj> I chose the default in grub after this last reboot
<penguin42> I should grab that and see if it works
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does your /etc/modprobe.d/qemu-kvm.conf look like (if you have one?)  does it have nested=1 ?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I don't have one , no qemu installed here
<penguin42> bah
<BluesKaj> was using Virtualbox , with W7 guest and guest additions, but it was just too slow and clunky for my taste
<SuperLag> Is there something funky going on with the mirrors this morning? getting a bunch of 302 errors.
<penguin42> g seems ok
<penguin42> gb
<SuperLag> Hmm... still getting it, even with a slightly modified sources.list (to reflect a local mirror, as I happen to be in NL this month, and not US)
<penguin42> I think that's your mirror saying the data has moved
<penguin42> unless your isp is doing something odd
<SuperLag> oh dammit
<SuperLag> it's the "isp" alright
<SuperLag> I forgot, I have to go through a captive portal for every connection
<SuperLag> and I hadn't done it yet, for that VM
<SuperLag> *headslap*
<SuperLag> I'm in a "hotel"
<penguin42> ah
<SuperLag> short-term apartments, kind of thing
<penguin42> all the inconvenience you can have at home but none of the comforts?
<SuperLag> :/
<SuperLag> yeah, and I didn't get to bring my wife and daughter with this time, either
<SuperLag> Our daughter was born over here. They put me in the exact same room we stayed in, when we were here for my assignment.
<SuperLag> Unfortunately, the Dutch are not as generous with their citizenship as the US or Canada.
<SuperLag> so she's American, and we can apply for dual citizenship with Canada, as that's where my wife is from
<SuperLag> but no Dutch citizenship, even though she was born here
<penguin42> oh that's a bit nasty
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-21
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-22
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-23
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<basketball> hello
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-24
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyone developing on 14.10 yet? Or is it still unstable to use as a developers platform?
<genii> Aki-Thinkpad: Since there could still be so many changes between now and Final Beta Freeze on Sept 25th, it might be a frustrating undertaking.
<Aki-Thinkpad> genii, they'd appreciate the bug reports though, I gather?
<genii> Possibly.
<johnjohn101> anything new?
<Pici> I imagine people are trying to get 14.04.1 out the door currently
<johnjohn101> that's today!! :)
<jluc> 11 245 €
<jluc> oups
<penguin42>   transfer to ....
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-25
<happyfr0gg>  I was trying to install 12.04.5 HWE (Trusty kernel/graphics) but ran into unmet dependencies.  How do I resolve these unmet dependencies??
<rww> happyfr0gg: #ubuntu+1 is for pre-release versions of Ubuntu only. Please do not crosspost questions about other versions here.
<happyfr0gg> rww - okay. thanks for the heads up. Your response is duly noted.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<penguin42> hey
<lordievader> Hey penguin42, how are you?
<penguin42> hot!
 * lordievader has a cornetto in his hand :)
<penguin42> mint?
<lordievader> Regular.
<penguin42> interesting, I just installed a kubuntu+1 on his notebook and it's default screen layout is 'search and launch' rather than the standard desktop - is that +1 or netbook ?
<penguin42> ah, flipped workspace type back to desktop rather than netbook and all is good
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-26
<Snakes> hey all; installed 14.10; I am confused that at the login, it didnt have an option to run under mir or x
<Snakes> is it just running under mir right now?
<akiva_> is there a repo for the core apps, or do I have to build them all by source?
<akiva_> I'd like to contribute to testing
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ice9> does Ubuntu 14.10 will have unity 8, unity 8 is made by Qt right?
<mkovarik> Hi is anyone  else running into dependency problems with libc ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do I tell if I am using mir or not?
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, It has not been fully implemented yet I believe.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, im on 14.10;
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am just... curious how to check
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, Yes you are on the 14.10 channel that was my assumption.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :o   DOH!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live be aware that when you go outside the repos you loose support here IE ppa's etc.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330862/how-do-i-find-out-if-my-system-is-using-mir
<Akiva-Thinkpad> apparently I am
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no apparently I am not...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I am confused :P
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, read this please, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY4MDk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, that was back in may... yah I am still not clear
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, mir has not replaced x period yet.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ps afx | grep unity-system-compositor gives me :  4868 pts/4    S+     0:00                  \_ grep --color=auto unity-system-compositor
<Akiva-Thinkpad> according to ask ubuntu, that says I am running mir
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, part of it is in the system, not fully implemented is all, that beyond your ability to reason. ;)
<Beldar> it is not black or white
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ah I see what you are saying
<Beldar> cool
#ubuntu+1 2014-07-27
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, do you program at all on ubuntu?
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, Nah, just an obsessed armchair user, my studies are in several other areas.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Beldar> more like possessed I think. ;)
<psusi> since upgrading to utopic today, whenever I change tabs or click a link/load a page in firefox, xorg locks up for several seconds, apparently going nuts in kernel mode... anyone else seeing this?
<psusi> even the moue cursor hangs and can't alt-tab until it un-jacks itself
<psusi> weird... hung up totally when I opened thunderbird and clicked on one or two mails... had to alt-sysrq-k and now everything seems to be fine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Not I; I have had a remarkeably stable experience thus far
<psusi> damnit... it's back
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kiranos> which version of QT will ubuntu 15.10 ship with? is it 5.5 or will that come later?
<lordievader> !info libqtcore5 wily
<ubottu> Package libqtcore5 does not exist in wily
<lordievader> !info libqt5core5a wily
<ubottu> libqt5core5a (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 2317 kB, installed size 11078 kB
<kiranos> ah ok thanks
<lordievader> kiranos: It could very well be that Kubuntu backports later Qt versions.
<lordievader> kiranos: Ask around in #kubuntu-devel I'd say.
<kiranos> yea I have a bug with kde and qt with three monitors
<kiranos> will be fixed in X11 fixes of QT 5.5
<lordievader> What bug?
 * lordievader has three monitors but is still on Plasma4
<kiranos> lordievader: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350237
<ubottu> KDE bug 350237 in general "kwin_x11 segmentation fault at login" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<kiranos> though its more about dual graphics cards I think
<lordievader> Lucky me, I do not have dual graphics cards ;)
<lordievader> Or it is xinerama. Xinerama allways a bit like a hack to me.
<kiranos> lordievader: yes its together with multiple X-sessions and xinerama
<kiranos> I use it with ubuntu 14.04 works great
<kiranos> but 15.04 not so much with default plasma5
<lordievader> Hmm, that is too bad :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<studio_> hi
<studio_> anybody here?
<studio_> still looking for a solution to run ubuntu-next (mir) with unity8-mir under vbox 5.0, any chance?
<studio_> fixed it by myself. the version from 21-Jul-2015 is working, the version from 09-Apr-2015 wasn't ... ok, maybe my mistake ...
<studio_> bye
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-22
<en1gma> you guys. since ubuntu 9 i been wanting ubuntu to be like this. GREAT JOB!
<en1gma> simply amazing
<en1gma> kept the same ui to the installer but loved the installer anyhow. just theme it so it looks fresher like the desktop
<en1gma> anyhow i love it all. keep up the fantastic work
<holstein> theme the installer?
<en1gma> maybe it is themed already. i forget since i only used it once but i thought it was the same one as 15.04
<holstein> the 15.10 installer? you want it themed?
<holstein> anyways, its not released yet.. so there's still time...
<en1gma> is there a way to add a ppa to get kernel 4.2 to install through software updater? i know i can get the debs my self and install all 3 (2 headers and the kernel)
<en1gma> need to have the 4.2 because i get a gpu hang on 4.1 and its fixed in 4.2
<en1gma> with opencl
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<en1gma> when computer goes in standby and wake up at login screen the password i use for my acct does not work (as of last night) will do a update && upgrade in a sec
<en1gma> is there an ubuntu dev channel? i also am using intel opencl sdk + gpu driver and 4.3rc3 (general and also low latency) and there is still problems with cl programs when it runs. from what i read all this was supposed to be fixed with kernels 4.2+
<en1gma> i can provide help if needed
<en1gma> on kernel.org they are listing kernel 4.1.3 as "stable" is that the same kernel thats in the ubuntu ppa mainline that is listed as unstable that hasnt been changed (officially) to stable?
<SuperLag> Really interesting to install 15.10 in a VM and have it boot up and say "Welcome to your Ubuntu Phone"
<penguin42> haha
<Daekdroom> Did you install the Snappy ISO?
<Daekdroom> Or Unity-Next?
<SuperLag> Ubuntu Next
<SuperLag> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/wily-desktop-amd64.iso
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-24
<pepee> can you guys please fix this in ubuntu 14.04 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1370930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370930 in cups (Ubuntu) "apparmor cups samba problem no printing" [High,Fix released]
<pepee> s/guys/people/ ...
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * penguin42 do-release-upgrade -d's
 * penguin42 howls from wily
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-25
<skyjumper> does the compiz static switcher work correctly for anyone in Wily?
<penguin42> hmmm
<penguin42> 15.04's synergy worked just nicely with my Fedora box; in actual fact it's the only combo that got key combos and things right; and 15.10 is back to the way it was
<skyjumper> synergy is always screwy for me
<skyjumper> seems best to just build from the git repo
<penguin42> skyjumper: Well, it has a keyboard mapping problem (UK to not quite US) and also it stopped doing screenlock across the two machines which had been wroking for a few months
<penguin42> someone wrote an alterantive called mango chutney a while back, but I couldn't get it to work - but then again I haven't tried it recently
#ubuntu+1 2015-07-26
<penguin42> can someone just try     udisksctl help    - udisksctl is seg faulting whatever I try
<teward> penguin42: is that a terminal tool?
<teward> if so i'll boot up my test vm and look at it
<penguin42> yes
<teward> confirmed: segfault
<teward> maybe a crash bug should be filed
<penguin42> ok, let me try and report it - I seem to be having problems with ubuntu-bug today
<teward> i'm using apport-bug here
<teward> if you want i'll report the issue
<teward> and then you can comment
<teward> i mean, this is in a VM but...
<penguin42> I'll let you know in a moment so you can confirm it
<teward> ack
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1478363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1478363 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisksctl segs (trivially repeatable)" [Undecided,New]
<teward> penguin42: i'm going to grab my config too to provide it if people care, but it's a VM so :P
<penguin42> teward: a VM is generally not too big a difference, especially if it's not a kernel bug
<teward> penguin42: true, but i still attach the specs
<teward> because that's what we do in the QA ISO tests xD
<penguin42> Martin has picked it up so I expect it to be squished pretty quickly
<teward> ack
<teward> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1478369 <-- ours is a dupe of that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1478369 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisksctl crashed with SIGSEGV in g_option_context_get_help()" [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> yep, apport didn't want to play for me
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-25
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-27
<Oni_Shadow> G'day, I am runnig ubuntu-devel since it's availibilyty and have a quite nasty package dependency I do not know how to solve... my unity8 session was uninstalled by last upgrade whilst I did not pay attention and now, everything qt related cannot be installer because of unmet dependency. However, my package system is not broken so I am not sure where to start ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ikonia> Oni_Shadow: look at what packages it depends on
<ikonia> do those packages exist ?
<Oni_Shadow> @ikonica for instance
<Oni_Shadow> qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<Oni_Shadow> that is a a virtual package provided by:   libqt5core5a 5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu2~2 [Not candidate version]
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-28
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Mikerhinos> Hello, I'm on Alpha 1 and heard that Alpha 2 is out, do I upgrade with a simple sudo apt-get upgrade or do I have to dist-upgrade ?
<Pici> Mikerhinos: the latter
<Mikerhinos> Pici, Ok thx :)
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Yakkety and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<beginnerL> Hello, so I'm typing this from the daily build of Ubuntu, I notice the tearing is gone, and GPU acc is somewhat smoother with nouveau on my laptop in comparison with 16.04. Is this related with modesetting?
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-29
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<berz3rk123123> hello
<berz3rk123123> is there progress on unity 8 for nvidia blog driver :D?
<ikonia> try it
<berz3rk123123> *blob
<ikonia> it's not a black and white situation
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-31
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-24
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: here you can ask about
<lotuspsychje> 17.10 related issues
<maxcell_> cool lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: im also helping bug out, and it feels real stable already
<maxcell_> i can imagine, ubuntu do a good job with desktops
<lotuspsychje> yes
<maxcell_> since the begnin
<maxcell_> when CD's were being distribute on our houses
<maxcell_> remember that?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: they are now searching for users, to help default gnome apps on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: yeah i had ubuntu on cd's back in the days
<maxcell_> hmm
<lotuspsychje> but mostly downloaded myself
<maxcell_> we find that pretty cool because they deliver the CD's to your house for free
<maxcell_> so, about the default apps
<maxcell_> you mean like, libreoffice instead os wps or just about what basic stuffs that you supposed to have on the system by default?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: yep
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: browser,chat,email etc
<maxcell_> do you have gmail account?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<maxcell_> do you find an app already that can login into gmail without security problems?
<maxcell_> when i try to login the gmail didn't let me, he ask me do disable the security protocol if i want to login
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: i did use some gmail app once
<lotuspsychje> but that stopped working somehow
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: try apt-cache search gmail
<maxcell_> i just think if you will have an default e-mail app on ubuntu, it should be one that work with gmail login protocol if possible
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: try thunderbird or geary?
<maxcell_> geary didn't work back then
<maxcell_> i think thuinderbird works
<maxcell_> if it works, should be the default one
<maxcell_> like on debian, we had iceweasel remember this time?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<maxcell_> its simple, you should put the things that work, even if its not that pretty
<lotuspsychje> thunderbird i find mature
<maxcell_> i dont like thunderbird, personally, but it works so...its better than an app that doesn't
<maxcell_> idk i think everybody have an gmail account
<maxcell_> google is like dominating the internet
<lotuspsychje> !email
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/sqKukZbU
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-25
<freakyy> hi all. im installing ubuntu+1 from ubuntu-gnome 17.04 - will my desktop be updated to the latest changes? oO
<freakyy> like new background etc. if there is one?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/7ZUPt3
<jk^> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Rufus_says_that_the_download_files_for_SyslinuxGRUB_are_missing_on_the_server
<jk^> i don't understand very well :|
<jk^> my english i so poor
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-27
<graingert> Yo, anyone know the release time of alpha 2?
<flocculant> graingert: could be any time
<flocculant> if they get tested enough
<graingert> Midnight Zulu -1?
<flocculant> not that it much matters - it'll be out of date tomorrow :p
<flocculant> I guess you know not everyone is doing alpha's
<tsimonq2> graingert: Within the next 2-6 hours.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: This Alpha helped us figure out some major issues we were having with the ISO, it gives reasons for people to test. I still think they're a good idea, but you can certainly choose not to participate in them. ;)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: nope - don't agree
<tsimonq2> flocculant: That's your choice. :)
<flocculant> why didn't you find the issue before ?
<flocculant> why only check 4 times during a cycle? 
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: If there's no milestones and deadlines, when are we going to attract testers to want to help us out and actually find these issues?
<tsimonq2> Not many people test the dailies in Lubuntu. LOTS of people test the milestones.
<tsimonq2> Well, not LOTS
<tsimonq2> But enough to get all the tests done
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I will remember that the next time someone is asking for help in here :D
 * flocculant screenshots the channel :p
<tsimonq2> flocculant: sure :P
<flocculant> tsimonq2: once a week (ish) me or Dave make sure our iso at least boots and installs - then we update https://dev.xubuntu.org/#tab-qa
<tsimonq2> flocculant: That's excellent. :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: to check it boots I've a script I use to zsync stuff and then run it with kvm
<flocculant> we keep old iso's for a while too just in case we want to backtrack 
<tsimonq2> flocculant: sure
<flocculant> anyway have fun herding sheep 
<tsimonq2> I will :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: what major issues btw ? anything generic or just lubuntu stuff?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: bug 1633913 and dhcpcd is broken, so both just Lubuntu stuff
<ubottu> bug 1633913 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu and ubuntustudio are missing pool; can not install without internet connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633913
<tsimonq2> flocculant: The latter has a fix, the former needs some tooling fixes which I am working on right now.
<flocculant> :)
<jk^> Are they updated this Requirements?
<jk^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<tsimonq2> jk^: They probably need to. GNOME is SUPER heavy compared to something like LXQt or KDE Plasma.
<jk^> what's lxqt?
<tsimonq2> The new Qt port of LXDE.
<jk^> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=16.04.2&architecture=amd64
<jk^> at this URL
<jk^> it let me download the 64 bit version
<jk^> i need 32 bit
<jk^> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.2&architecture=amd64
<tsimonq2> jk^: This is it: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04.2&architecture=i386
<tsimonq2> jk^: If you have an older computer with not much specs, Lubuntu, the lightweight (or LXDE) flavor of Ubuntu, might work a lot better for you.
<jk^> why at this link https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jk^> it gives me just 64 bit version?
<tsimonq2> jk^: I don't know.
<oerheks> 32 bit can be found under 'alternative downloads' , ugly, i agree
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-28
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> why at this link https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop it doesn't let me choose between 32 bit and 64 bit version and offers me just 64 bit version?
<tsimonq2> jk^: Ask them yourself ;) https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/new
<jk^> tsimonq2
<jk^> i'm not registered
<jk^> i can't
<jk^> :\
<tsimonq2> Ah k
<SwedeMike> jk^: press "alternative downloads", then scrool down and there are multiple ways to get 32bit 
<SwedeMike> jk^: btw, why do you want the 32bit version?
<jk^> SwedeMike, what means "btw"?
<tsimonq2> jk^: By The Way, it's like saying "while we're at it"
<jk^> my pc is at 32 bit
<jk^> however in the "alternative download" there aren't the direct link for 32 bit version
<jk^> just link for torrents
<jk^> tsimonq2
<jk^> SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> jk^: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/netboot/xenial/ has both amd64 and i386
<jk^> it isn't the official site
<SwedeMike> jk^: *Sigh* http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/netboot/xenial/ 
<SwedeMike> better?
<jk^> what means "netboot"?
<tsimonq2> jk^: Here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jk^> mmmmh :| 
<jk^> one time, i can download it from the link i pasted .(
<jk^> :(
<jk^> i remember it let me choose between 32 and 64 :|
<SwedeMike> jk^: since most processors from the past 10 years can do 64bit, 32bit is not the recommended choice for most people.
<scenick> Hi, can I be any good?
<GumiBot> Hello! I've installed 17.10 pre-release on a laptop that I'm using every day
<GumiBot> and I've already found some weird "bugs" but I'm not sure if these are related to Ubuntu itself
<GumiBot> Can I still report them to the Ubuntu team?
<lotus|artfulbox> anyone else has empty icons in gnome software in 17.10 when launching?
<lotus|artfulbox> after a while package icons showup afterall
<lotus|artfulbox> just wanna know if its worth making a bug
<oerheks> lotus|artfulbox, 
<oerheks> what gives: killall gnome-software ; gnome-software --verbose
<oerheks> .. and from what mirror do you update?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760278/the-new-software-center-in-ubuntu-16-04-shows-no-application-data-found also gives a weird answer: System Settings > Language Support, re-apply system-wide, and reboot. Now the new app store actually functions.
<oerheks> maybe this is still the same for 17.10
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, im installing languages right now, lets c what that gives
<oerheks> :-)
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, bingo! that worked like a charm
<oerheks> i was reading this old bug too, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1563155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, weather banner shows up gnome software in my language now
<oerheks> maybe you can confirm that this solution works for 17.10, perhaps for those xenial users too
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, ill do that right away, didnt test on xenial yet
<oerheks> did it happen after install or updates?
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, updates didnt solve problem was from the fresh iso install
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, just now language support fixxed it
<oerheks> good :-)
<oerheks> just asking, to determin when this happens
<oerheks> you just saved 100.000 systems :-P
<lotus|artfulbox> lol
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, too bad the 17.10 devs wont notice this when i just add comment on existing old bug?
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, isnt there a trick to force ubuntu-bug onto an existing bug?
<lotus|artfulbox> without making a dupe
<oerheks> if you file a bug, you get some examples of same bugs, no?
<lotus|artfulbox> yeah
<oerheks> search for the same in a 2nd browser
<oerheks> i https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1706488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706488 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Snaps without icons not showing" [High,New]
<lotus|artfulbox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1563155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed]
<lotus|artfulbox> #46
<lotus|artfulbox> gonna remind in #ubuntu-devel oerheks 
<oerheks> i am sure they read back here too
<lotus|artfulbox> kk
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, tnx for the fix
<oerheks> have fun :-)
<lotus|artfulbox> really hope they will fix a quicker way then activities
<oerheks> it is holliday time also, but the belgium-dutch bughunt-team lotuspsychje&oerheks are on it :-P
<lotus|artfulbox> lol
<lotus|artfulbox> bughunting never sleeps
<lotus|artfulbox> cu next session oerheks 
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-29
<gabmus> hello people. I am trying to install python3-evdev on ubuntu mate 17.10, but I'm getting the following error: "python3-evdev: Depends: python3 (< 3.6) but 3.6.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed". Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-30
<ethana2> hello, I just installed and fully updated Kubuntu 17.10 alpha 2 and it's not connecting to my wifi using my TP-Link TL-WN821N even though I turned off random MAC in NetworkManager.conf, any idea what could be going wrong?
<ethana2> It sees all the networks just fine but when I try to connect to mine it says "Configuring Interface" for a bit and then just stops
<tsimonq2> ethana2: Support for Kubuntu is available in #kubuntu :)
<ethana2> tsimonq2:  acheronuk from #kubuntu sent me here
<ethana2> I'll lurk both channels for a while
<acheronuk> yes, I was covering both bases a sounds like an underlying network-manager issue
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<ethana2> I reconfigured WPA supplicant to log, and then reproduced the issue, and it didn't log anything... and I moved /var/log/syslog to /var/log/syslog.old and restarted rsyslogd and it's not making a new /var/log/syslog file...
<ethana2> tested 'logger' command directly from the CLI... nothing in /var/log... guess it's time to review my complete rsyslogd config
<ethana2> ok, /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf has *.* going to /var/log/syslog and I restarted rsyslog and reloading it isn't a valid action for the service... maybe it's just queuing up large amounts of log entries before writing to disk as a power saving measure? But I have my / on an SSD so I'd prefer it write them whenever it's got a block worth
<ethana2> Did I confuse rsyslog? I do this on RHEL all the time
<ethana2> I found that the way I broke my syslog was touching a file with the wrong permissions for syslog to write to.. I got out of wpa supplicant that authentication was timing out, and people on stackexchange say the n/ac functionality may just need disabled so I've modified my /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf file accordingly and if that doesn't work I'll revert the change
<ethana2_> Well, that didn't work, resuming investigation
#ubuntu+1 2018-07-26
<dfch> so, does anyone have issues with pulseaudio with latest update? service doesn't start normally. killing the daemon with pulseaudio -k and starting it again with --start fixes the sound issue. just curious as in why the problem occures in the first place?
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-22
<EoflaOE> I tried to install snaps in Ubuntu 19.10, but it says "error: too early for operation, device not yet seeded, or device model not acknowledged."
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> i heard snapd broke on linux 5.2, but if you have 5.0 i guess that's not why then.
<EoflaOE> I have 5.2.
<EoflaOE> Should I report the bug? Or is it already reported?
<guiverc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1836569; have a look if that fits EoflaOE 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836569 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snapd doesn't work with eaon-alpha" [Undecided,New]
<guiverc> note: there could be others; that's what I found quickly..
<EoflaOE> guiverc: Thanks, I have commented about it.
<EoflaOE> guiverc: The uninstall->reinstall workaround made snapd work! I can install snaps now.
<guiverc> fyi: EoflaOE some details such as you'd included here^ would have been useful on lp.comment; eg. your command, error message apt-cache of snapd etc.
<EoflaOE> OK. Will consider commenting about the workaround so other people will fix their snapd.
<guiverc> but regarldess, thanks EoflaOE for taking the time to report and helping to make Ubuntu better..
<guiverc> :)
<EoflaOE> guiverc: You are welcome
<EoflaOE> I reported a second issue about gnome-software and "Show Details" for Firefox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1837392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1837392 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""unable to find firefox.desktop" when clicking "Show Details" on the Firefox menu (top)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: devs are currently working on a seperate snap software center, maybe it related
<guiverc> EoflaOE, just fyi: new bugs appear in #ubuntu-bugs-announce so some of us saw it there
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the information.
<EoflaOE> ok guiverc
<EoflaOE> I have another problem to report: GNOME Software "Updates" tab said that I should go online, but I am online. Same with Canonical Livepatch for 64-bit systems.
<hggdh> !info linux-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<hggdh> ^this table seems to be stale. I have linux-generic at 5.2.0.8.9 500
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: we hear good things on ermine testers, not much bugs yet
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic
<tomreyn> packages.u.c says 5.2 as well
#ubuntu+1 2019-07-25
<luna> Downloading the new Eoan +1 release now
<hggdh> for the new chormium browser on eoan: after installing it you need to reboot (cvertainly) or log off and on again (probably) for it to actually be used
<hggdh> (it is now a snap)
#ubuntu+1 2020-07-23
<pa> any1 knows if danv is on IRC?
